# What are you unhappy about today?



## FishCharming

c'mon, we totally need one of these threads...


----------



## FishCharming

fuck people who dump their crazy all over you and bail the minute you need a little understanding...


----------



## Esther

Soooo many obligations.


----------



## Goreki

My complete lack of motivation to even exist this morning


----------



## BigChaz

My garden is slowing down in the cool weather, and soon will be not be producing delicious peppers and whatnot any longer. 

Oh wait, now I get to plant new crop! Nevermind!


----------



## LovesBigMen

I wanna talk to someone, but can't at the moment.


----------



## RentonBob

Knowing that some things will just never change...


----------



## BigChaz

Actually I have something I am genuinely unhappy about. I found out today that most schools have banned the reading of To Kill a Mockingbird from the school curriculums. That pisses me off so bad. I read that book in school when I was about 15 years old and to this day it is one of the best books I have ever read. I remember even back then, when I was a dumb shithead, how much I learned reading that book.


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> Actually I have something I am genuinely unhappy about. I found out today that most schools have banned the reading of To Kill a Mockingbird from the school curriculums. That pisses me off so bad. I read that book in school when I was about 15 years old and to this day it is one of the best books I have ever read. I remember even back then, when I was a dumb shithead, how much I learned reading that book.



Yeah, I read that in 9th grade; it was great. Why the hell would they even ban that?


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Yeah, I read that in 9th grade; it was great. Why the hell would they even ban that?



Apparently it is considered to be immoral because of the rape topics, racial slurs, profanity, and "adult themes" that are in the book.

I come from a very conservative family (crazy right?) and even they don't mind that I read that book. Ugh.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Apparently it is considered to be immoral because of the rape topics, racial slurs, profanity, and "adult themes" that are in the book.
> 
> I come from a very conservative family (crazy right?) and even they don't mind that I read that book. Ugh.




Canadian schools don't tend to do that as often as American schools do. It is disappointing that it happens at all though.


----------



## Amaranthine

Oh, that's ridiculous. It's literature. Authors are trying to get a message out there, they aren't going to dumb it down because schools are too goddamn sensitive. That stuff's gonna be out there no matter what they do, might as well introduce it in an intellectual context.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Apparently it is considered to be immoral because of the rape topics, racial slurs, profanity, and "adult themes" that are in the book.
> 
> I come from a very conservative family (crazy right?) and even they don't mind that I read that book. Ugh.



Psshhh, Americans... that's like, THE book of high school english. Not that I particularily liked it, but it's iconic. They can't ban that.


----------



## Melian

Just finished visiting my 4 year old nephew in the hospital. He shouldn't have to go through this shit 

And then I came home and had someone scream at me for an hour about something I didn't do, and then start sobbing on me for the next hour about totally stupid things. Ugh.


----------



## Venom

BigChaz said:


> Apparently it is considered to be immoral because of the rape topics, racial slurs, profanity, and "adult themes" that are in the book.
> 
> I come from a very conservative family (crazy right?) and even they don't mind that I read that book. Ugh.



Someone at my high school had ripped out all of the pages containing that stuff in every copy.


----------



## CastingPearls

I've made a decision that's going to make me the villain to a lot of people who would rather I fit into their little box of who I should be. Thing is that I do love them but they have their own lives to live and it would be nice to hope that they would want me to be happy for myself rather than worry about how it will affect THEM.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Procrastinating on too many things.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I'm unhappy because I can't win a damn hand at work a;lsdkja;sldkjf;asd downnnnswing.  TILT!


----------



## Goreki

BigChaz said:


> Actually I have something I am genuinely unhappy about. I found out today that most schools have banned the reading of To Kill a Mockingbird from the school curriculums. That pisses me off so bad. I read that book in school when I was about 15 years old and to this day it is one of the best books I have ever read. I remember even back then, when I was a dumb shithead, how much I learned reading that book.


What?!?!
Fuck, my school had it in the curriculumn in year eleven (middle year high school I think that is in the US...). Even the kids that hated reading or were ambivalent about books got into that one.
It's a brilliant novel, and it shouldn't be banned at all.


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> Actually I have something I am genuinely unhappy about. I found out today that most schools have banned the reading of To Kill a Mockingbird from the school curriculums. That pisses me off so bad. I read that book in school when I was about 15 years old and to this day it is one of the best books I have ever read. I remember even back then, when I was a dumb shithead, how much I learned reading that book.



Dude, that was banned up north when I was living there still...5 years ago now I guess. Luckily, I was home schooled and got to read all the banned books I wanted. Fahrenheit 451 (Irony there), TKaM, Catcher In The Rye (I still don't know what the fuss was about), Huck Finn, The Jungle, Of Mice and Men...y'know, the good stuff.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

theronin23 said:


> Dude, that was banned up north when I was living there still...5 years ago now I guess. Luckily, I was home schooled and got to read all the banned books I wanted. Fahrenheit 451 (Irony there), TKaM, Catcher In The Rye (I still don't know what the fuss was about), Huck Finn, The Jungle, Of Mice and Men...y'know, the good stuff.



I went to private school. Are all those books really banned in public schools? What do they have kids read?


----------



## theronin23

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I went to private school. Are all those books really banned in public schools? What do they have kids read?



Yeah, they were banned in the schools. I have no idea what they have them read, I didn't go (thank God)


----------



## thatgirl08

I read all of those in high school and I just graduated in 2009. It's a district decision though so I'm sure it varies pretty considerably.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


> Yeah, they were banned in the schools. I have no idea what they have them read, I didn't go (thank God)



Yeah, I don't think you can just say "they were banned in the schools." That's a little too broad. I live in a pretty conservative state, and currently and when I was in high school all the previously mentioned books were good to go.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yeah, I don't think you can just say "they were banned in the schools." That's a little too broad. I live in a pretty conservative state, and currently and when I was in high school all the previously mentioned books were good to go.



It was an extension of my previous statement when I said when I was living up north. I remember hearing about it.


----------



## Surlysomething

The jerk-ass elderly man that said "you shouldn't giggle, you'll gain weight" to me today while I was shopping. Like WTF?! He's lucky he was a crabby, OLD fucker or I would have ripped his head off. 

Marinate in your own misery, asshole. That's my retaliation.


----------



## thatgirl08

hah what the hell? If you giggle you'll gain weight? I'm hoping you're just giving us a snippet and there was more to it than that.


----------



## theronin23

Surlysomething said:


> "you shouldn't giggle, you'll gain weight



So it was WASN'T all the junk food I ate!? That must be why skinny people *CAN* (covering my bases ) be such morose motherfuckers.


----------



## Paquito

Being lonely. As always.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Being lonely. As always.



I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Surlysomething said:


> The jerk-ass elderly man that said "you shouldn't giggle, you'll gain weight" to me today while I was shopping. Like WTF?! He's lucky he was a crabby, OLD fucker or I would have ripped his head off.
> 
> Marinate in your own misery, asshole. That's my retaliation.




That doesn't even make sense? Laughing is great exercise!


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> I'll be your huckleberry.



I'll be your Jim.


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> hah what the hell? If you giggle you'll gain weight? I'm hoping you're just giving us a snippet and there was more to it than that.


 
I was standing beside his daughter (or wife) and she mentioned something about getting two of something and he said something like "it's ok to get two when you're spending my money" and we both laughed. And he laughed too. I proceeded to say it was the funniest thing I heard all day. The daughter (wife?) walked away and that's when he turned and said that to me. I have a feeling he wasn't the type that enjoyed women being forthright at all so he had to put me in my place. And he was probably senile.

Haha. Old creepy fucker.


----------



## Surlysomething

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> That doesn't even make sense? Laughing is great exercise!


 

I know, right?

He needs more fibre in his diet.


----------



## Surlysomething

theronin23 said:


> So it was WASN'T all the junk food I ate!? That must be why skinny people *CAN* (covering my bases ) be such morose motherfuckers.


 
Exactly. Can you imagine being that unhappy though? Gah.


----------



## rellis10

My afternoon seems to have lasted FOREVER....Hurry up and be done Work!


----------



## Wantabelly

I am most unhappy today about the fact my judgement seems to be failing me..... yet again, i have been proved wrong about someone....


----------



## dro5150

I am unhappy to have to go to court today.


----------



## dro5150

Double post sorry.


----------



## Zowie

dro5150 said:


> I am unhappy to have to go to court today.



What'd you do?


----------



## HDANGEL15

*im kinda dissappointed I applied for a job and sorta thought that i had a really good shot at it...and found out in less then 24 hours.....they hired someone already...

I was so in my head living in the new exciting job...............

and it's just work as usual SSDD*


----------



## rabbitislove

The usual bullshit with men and the fact that my grandpas mobility is declining.

Mind you Im grateful his mind is all there but knowing he is struggling sucks. 

Also Im alone, and my roommate is with her jackass boyfriend who I am getting a real bad vibe about so Im alone.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Surlysomething said:


> The jerk-ass elderly man that said "you shouldn't giggle, you'll gain weight" to me today while I was shopping. Like WTF?! He's lucky he was a crabby, OLD fucker or I would have ripped his head off.
> 
> Marinate in your own misery, asshole. That's my retaliation.



WTF that guy is a dumb ass!
I wan't to punch him!


----------



## Esther

Telephone cry-fests are


----------



## Twilley

Mood swings and susceptibility to suggestion have almost ruined my day. Good music is cheering me up, though.


----------



## CastingPearls

I just miss him.


----------



## Esther

CastingPearls said:


> I just miss him.



I hear you on that one sister. Sending happy vibrations your way <3


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I hear you on that one sister. Sending happy vibrations your way <3



sending happier vibrations your way... now if i could only find that rabbit...


----------



## Surlysomething

3 day long weekend!
Going out of town!
Seeing my besties!
Seeing crazy dogs!

TURKEY!


:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> 3 day long weekend!
> Going out of town!
> Seeing my besties!
> Seeing crazy dogs!
> 
> TURKEY!
> 
> 
> :happy:


Happy Thanksgiving, Surly!! <wait --this is the unhappy thread...you're not happy?>


----------



## CastingPearls

Esther said:


> I hear you on that one sister. Sending happy vibrations your way <3


That means a lot to me, E. Thanks.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Surly!! <wait --this is the unhappy thread...you're not happy?>


 

OOPS! I meant for it to be on the happy thread. :blush:

I guess i'm more used to that one and jumped the gun. Haha.


----------



## Goreki

One of my necklaces just exploded in a shower of beads!
Better here than at work I suppose, but still!


----------



## thatgirl08

Being broke. I'm unhappy about that everyday but today I'm especially unhappy since I put $140 on my credit card yesterday because I <3 shopping. Buyers remorseeee. If I didn't wear half of it to the club yesterday I'd return it but it's too late. 

Oh, also my hours getting cut & my inability to find a second job.


----------



## Melian

I'm just feeling ripped off.

I married a guy who was attractive, not really wanting to change anything physically, and seemed fairly sane. 1.5 years later, he's lost a bunch of weight and now appears to have depression/anxiety or bipolar disorder...something like that, and it causes him to act like a freak all of the time. 

Yes, I realize that none of this is about me, and I offer him 100% support IRL, but I still feel the need to bitch about it somewhere, because it is really fucking annoying. So there.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> I'm just feeling ripped off.
> 
> I married a guy who was attractive, not really wanting to change anything physically, and seemed fairly sane. 1.5 years later, he's lost a bunch of weight and now appears to have depression/anxiety or bipolar disorder...something like that, and it causes him to act like a freak all of the time.
> 
> Yes, I realize that none of this is about me, and I offer him 100% support IRL, but I still feel the need to bitch about it somewhere, because it is really fucking annoying. So there.



word... you should dump him. in fact you should dump canada! it'll take some time to acclimate to a new country. maybe you should start out with something pretty close to what you're used to? like buffalo?


----------



## FishCharming

i am unhappy that we were super busy last night at work and have been for like 2 weeks now and i've been working for like twelve nights straight.. anyhow, being flustered and burnt out i made a mistake last night and gave one of my tables someone else's credit slip. they just signed it and walked out even though they never gave me a card of their own. so i ended up having to pay for their dinner out of my own pocket. and i could think of about 200 other ways i could have used $50... like a bag of crack and a $20 whore!


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> I'm just feeling ripped off.
> 
> I married a guy who was attractive, not really wanting to change anything physically, and seemed fairly sane. 1.5 years later, he's lost a bunch of weight and now appears to have depression/anxiety or bipolar disorder...something like that, and it causes him to act like a freak all of the time.
> 
> Yes, I realize that none of this is about me, and I offer him 100% support IRL, but I still feel the need to bitch about it somewhere, because it is really fucking annoying. So there.



Are you sure the mental issues have nothing to do with being in close proximity to you?

Pretty sure if I were around you all the time I'd go insane.:wubu:


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

BigChaz said:


> Apparently it is considered to be immoral because of the rape topics, racial slurs, profanity, and "adult themes" that are in the book.
> 
> I come from a very conservative family (crazy right?) and even they don't mind that I read that book. Ugh.



This is horrible to hear/ read. I love that book as well. Read it in jr high & high school again for American Lit class. A timeless tome for the ages.

May I conclude with a quote from the 'fashionably' late (1854-1900) Oscar Wilde with regards to censorship & what's immoral, 
"There is no such thing as a moral or immoral book. Books are well written or badly written.":bow:

Here, here! Love him.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I'm just feeling ripped off.
> 
> I married a guy who was attractive, not really wanting to change anything physically, and seemed fairly sane. 1.5 years later, he's lost a bunch of weight and now appears to have depression/anxiety or bipolar disorder...something like that, and it causes him to act like a freak all of the time.
> 
> Yes, I realize that none of this is about me, and I offer him 100% support IRL, but I still feel the need to bitch about it somewhere, because it is really fucking annoying. So there.


 

It's good to purge those feelings. We all get frustrated with the hand that's dealt us, that's for sure.

-hug-


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

That's what I'm unhappy about. I can't help myself that when I feel genuine love for someone, that I tell them so. Deep down I know I set myself up for disaster. But I emote. Trust me I never used to be this way. Wearing my heart on my sleeve.; liable to get snagged on a hanger.

Someone I lost very dear to me years ago, cracked my fortress and told me it was ok to be the loving doting person I am. Even if its just a friendship love. But he warned me that it'd make me vulnerable & that it may not be returned- even a simple friendship love. But I'm not one to toss around the 'L' word. That absolutely terrifies people more than "audit" or "no refunds". So when I say it, i'm not blowing smoke. i feel it & express it.:wubu:

Alas in vain. It gets draining & exhausting year after year for nearly 10 years. A heart can only take so much. I can't go back to throwing up walls as a defense again.

i just need a hug........ and more than that & i don't mean sex either.

i'll just suck it up and deal-- as usual.

Thx. to anyone for reading/ listening. Sometimes I think that's all we want. To know that we are not only being heard but understood & someone gives a damn about another soul & has the heart or balls or eggs to say it to that person. You never know what your words will mean to them & get them through another day... or moment.:blush:

Thank you. 

View attachment th_642fa87c.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

SSBBW Katerina said:


> That's what I'm unhappy about. I can't help myself that when I feel genuine love for someone, that I tell them so. Deep down I know I set myself up for disaster. But I emote. Trust me I never used to be this way. Wearing my heart on my sleeve.; liable to get snagged on a hanger.
> 
> Someone I lost very dear to me years ago, cracked my fortress and told me it was ok to be the loving doting person I am. Even if its just a friendship love. But he warned me that it'd make me vulnerable & that it may not be returned- even a simple friendship love. But I'm not one to toss around the 'L' word. That absolutely terrifies people more than "audit" or "no refunds". So when I say it, i'm not blowing smoke. i feel it & express it.:wubu:
> 
> Alas in vain. It gets draining & exhausting year after year for nearly 10 years. A heart can only take so much. I can't go back to throwing up walls as a defense again.
> 
> i just need a hug........ and more than that & i don't mean sex either.
> 
> i'll just suck it up and deal-- as usual.
> 
> Thx. to anyone for reading/ listening. Sometimes I think that's all we want. To know that we are not only being heard but understood & someone gives a damn about another soul & has the heart or balls or eggs to say it to that person. You never know what your words will mean to them & get them through another day... or moment.:blush:
> 
> Thank you.



I really want to give you a hug right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

SSBBW Katerina said:


> That's what I'm unhappy about. I can't help myself that when I feel genuine love for someone, that I tell them so. Deep down I know I set myself up for disaster. But I emote. Trust me I never used to be this way. Wearing my heart on my sleeve.; liable to get snagged on a hanger.
> 
> Someone I lost very dear to me years ago, cracked my fortress and told me it was ok to be the loving doting person I am. Even if its just a friendship love. But he warned me that it'd make me vulnerable & that it may not be returned- even a simple friendship love. But I'm not one to toss around the 'L' word. That absolutely terrifies people more than "audit" or "no refunds". So when I say it, i'm not blowing smoke. i feel it & express it.:wubu:
> 
> Alas in vain. It gets draining & exhausting year after year for nearly 10 years. A heart can only take so much. I can't go back to throwing up walls as a defense again.
> 
> i just need a hug........ and more than that & i don't mean sex either.
> 
> i'll just suck it up and deal-- as usual.
> 
> Thx. to anyone for reading/ listening. Sometimes I think that's all we want. To know that we are not only being heard but understood & someone gives a damn about another soul & has the heart or balls or eggs to say it to that person. You never know what your words will mean to them & get them through another day... or moment.:blush:
> 
> Thank you.


((((hug))))


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

:bow:Thank you both for caring. I wish all the best to each of you and that your sails are always filled with winds of hope.

Katerina


----------



## HDANGEL15

SSBBW Katerina said:


> That's what I'm unhappy about. I can't help myself that when I feel genuine love for someone, that I tell them so. Deep down I know I set myself up for disaster. But I emote. Trust me I never used to be this way. Wearing my heart on my sleeve.; liable to get snagged on a hanger.
> 
> Someone I lost very dear to me years ago, cracked my fortress and told me it was ok to be the loving doting person I am. Even if its just a friendship love. But he warned me that it'd make me vulnerable & that it may not be returned- even a simple friendship love. But I'm not one to toss around the 'L' word. That absolutely terrifies people more than "audit" or "no refunds". So when I say it, i'm not blowing smoke. i feel it & express it.:wubu:
> 
> Alas in vain. It gets draining & exhausting year after year for nearly 10 years. A heart can only take so much. I can't go back to throwing up walls as a defense again.
> 
> i just need a hug........ and more than that & i don't mean sex either.
> 
> i'll just suck it up and deal-- as usual.
> 
> Thx. to anyone for reading/ listening. Sometimes I think that's all we want. To know that we are not only being heard but understood & someone gives a damn about another soul & has the heart or balls or eggs to say it to that person. You never know what your words will mean to them & get them through another day... or moment.:blush:
> 
> Thank you.



*SO FEEL YOU!!! ((((((SSBBW Katerina))))*


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

your Super Sized hug was well received & appreciated.
((((((((((HDANGEL15))))))))))))

Take good care in Maryland, babe. I grew up in Harford & Cecil counties.

Katerina
xxoo


----------



## Mishty

god. I met my soul mate.
He's gay, he's precious, refuses to eat meat, loves Jesus, and his boyfriend to and rubs my belly.... :wubu:

And he's going home to Nashville tomorrow. I wanna cry.


Really really. 

View attachment Img_1240.jpg


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Hope he stays in frequent contact with you, Mishty. I'm sure you'll miss him terribly. Hugs.

Katerina


----------



## ManBeef

The fact that my newness makes me stick out like a pink dress at a goth show... I just want to chill here && get to know people but it seems as if I will have to struggle to find my place just like every other site.  I wish the OG's here would just carry me like a baby


----------



## Zowie

ManBeef said:


> The fact that my newness makes me stick out like a pink dress at a goth show... I just want to chill here && get to know people but it seems as if I will have to struggle to find my place just like every other site.  I wish the OG's here would just carry me like a baby



The fact that you keep lamenting your new-ness might be a factor? Man up. The internet is serious business.


----------



## ManBeef

Actually, I am making a mountain out of a mole hill. I am just mess'n around with the whole "woe is me" thing. This is just the net. Cyberspace isn't the world to me. Just like in life, you don't like me, then ignore me. LOL. I'm just here to find rad people. Not to find cyber fame. Not like it'll get me anywhere. Hope y'all can stand me


----------



## CastingPearls

ManBeef said:


> The fact that my newness makes me stick out like a pink dress at a goth show... I just want to chill here && get to know people but it seems as if I will have to struggle to find my place just like every other site.  I wish the OG's here would just carry me like a baby


Nobody is going to carry you here. Everyone was new once but 'woe is me' shit is not really tolerated much. Lighten up, pay attention, keep contributing and have fun. Yes. you'll hit speedbumps, but how else do you expect to learn and become part of the family?


----------



## Bearsy

My phone shit out on me today 
Totes can't afford a replacement.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Fall Allergies...that's all I have to say. They make me a tad bit grumpy.


----------



## Tad

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Fall Allergies...that's all I have to say. They make me a tad bit grumpy.



I read this as "Fat Allergies" and was totally  for you! It was with great relief that I re-read it and saw my error. So I'm just  for you instead.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Tad said:


> I read this as "Fat Allergies" and was totally  for you! It was with great relief that I re-read it and saw my error. So I'm just  for you instead.



And now, while stuffy and sniffley I am much less grumpy. 

*sigh* and out of rep.


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone

I'm annoyed that finding a job down here is so damned difficult!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I have absolutely no idea what I'm going to do with my life after college.

*stresses out*


----------



## Venom

I have swine flu


----------



## CastingPearls

Antibiotics that make me feel like my stomach is full of broken glass. Yay me.


----------



## Zowie

Venom said:


> I have swine flu



...I hadn't realized that it was still around. But I'm sorry to hear that, get better soon!


----------



## Vageta

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I have absolutely no idea what I'm going to do with my life after college.
> 
> *stresses out*



You should do what Im doing next year, go for your masters here in cheap new mexico!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Joe944

I can't sleep and I'm letting things bother me when they shouldn't.


----------



## Goreki

My bloody tax return money hasn't come through yet!I NEED that money for red shoes and hotel bookings! Hurry up!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> My bloody tax return money hasn't come through yet!I NEED that money for red shoes and hotel bookings! Hurry up!



And "squashed by house" insurance.


----------



## Esther

My stupid little sister dated this stupid little raver dude, and ever since she has taken to blasting shitty techno all day long (she's unemployed... I actually mean all. day. long.) We share a wall. And I'm trying to write a FUCKING paper.


----------



## RentonBob

Esther said:


> My stupid little sister dated this stupid little raver dude, and ever since she has taken to blasting shitty techno all day long (she's unemployed... I actually mean all. day. long.) We share a wall. And I'm trying to write a FUCKING paper.



Bose noise cancelling headphones....


----------



## FishCharming

night number 2!!! in a row!!! i think it might be time to just chalk this up as a nonstarter and move on to greener pastures...


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> night number 2!!! in a row!!! i think it might be time to just chalk this up as a nonstarter and move on to greener pastures...



Dude, I think she's gone on lockdown until she gets YOU on lockdown, knowumsayin'?

If you're just lookin' to keep her a crow eater and not make her an old lady, you might have to take the L on this one.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> Dude, I think she's gone on lockdown until she gets YOU on lockdown, knowumsayin'?
> 
> If you're just lookin' to keep her a crow eater and not make her an old lady, you might have to take the L on this one.



hmm, see, my opinion is that if she's pulling the not in the mood stuff tonight (not just tonight but all week), when she's trying to get a commitment outta me, where are we gunna be in 6 months when the honeymoon phase wears off? bad fucking juju, sir.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> hmm, see, my opinion is that if she's pulling the not in the mood stuff tonight (not just tonight but all week), when she's trying to get a commitment outta me, where are we gunna be in 6 months when the honeymoon phase wears off? bad fucking juju, sir.



Dump the hoe. Life's short.


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> hmm, see, my opinion is that if she's pulling the not in the mood stuff tonight (not just tonight but all week), when she's trying to get a commitment outta me, where are we gunna be in 6 months when the honeymoon phase wears off? bad fucking juju, sir.



No, I know. Take the L means take the Loss, as in the W/L stat category for sports. Loss in this case meaning, to quote the EVER adorable Eggs...




bionic_eggplant said:


> Dump the hoe.


----------



## theronin23

I DLed the 30 Rock live episode from tonight. I always find it interesting when a show that's pre-taped does a live episode, like back when ER did it. 

ANYWAY, I didn't laugh ONCE. OH, I get it, she's sposed to be all outraged that they took the stuff from the cleaning lady's birthday party and used it for hers, but instead she's all touched. That's funny right? Eeeeyuck. I. FUCKING. HATE. that show. It's NOT funny.

I'm unhappy because America thinks DRECK is funny, and I want that 20 minutes of my life back.


----------



## NJDoll

Trying to forget certain things, but as a result of trying to forget the bad stuff, I'm forgetting the good stuff too.. ahhh the circle of life.


----------



## theronin23

NJDoll said:


> Trying to forget certain things, but as a result of trying to forget the bad stuff, I'm forgetting the good stuff too.. ahhh the circle of life.



Make new good stuff


----------



## NJDoll

theronin23 said:


> Make new good stuff



So very true


----------



## JenFromOC

FishCharming said:


> hmm, see, my opinion is that if she's pulling the not in the mood stuff tonight (not just tonight but all week), when she's trying to get a commitment outta me, where are we gunna be in 6 months when the honeymoon phase wears off? bad fucking juju, sir.



Ah, fuck her...move on.


----------



## rabbitislove

FishCharming said:


> night number 2!!! in a row!!! i think it might be time to just chalk this up as a nonstarter and move on to greener pastures...



Fish. I could not help but notice that you and I are in a similar situation. I was told (after 2 weeks of not being called back) that it just wouldnt work out.

You're on the rebound, Im on the rebound....


----------



## FishCharming

rabbitislove said:


> Fish. I could not help but notice that you and I are in a similar situation. I was told (after 2 weeks of not being called back) that it just wouldnt work out.
> 
> You're on the rebound, Im on the rebound....



we should totally bound together. when we combine we form Voltron!


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> My stupid little sister dated this stupid little raver dude, and ever since she has taken to blasting shitty techno all day long (she's unemployed... I actually mean all. day. long.) We share a wall. And I'm trying to write a FUCKING paper.



that's one paper I would like to read!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I left my bank card in the machine at the bank....
went over there the next day, and they didn't have it..

sooooo I told them to cancel it and get me a new one....fine...they said 7-10 days.

THAT IS LONG FREAKING TIME....but anyways
after a full 2 weeks (holiday included) I FInally 
called the bank today...and the phone guy said
they HAD MY EFFIN CARD!!!!! :doh: 

WTF! :shocked:

he made a bunch of excuses about them training a new person...whatever

i opened up a new bank account on line...now i have to figure out how the hell i time it so as to not mess up my bi-monthly mortgage/car pymts.....:bounce:*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

it's officially over between the wife and i.


----------



## rabbitislove

Lil BigginZ said:


> it's officially over between the wife and i.



Sorry to hear, BigginZ 

And Fish, I am a Voltron nerd. You are on. :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Lil BigginZ said:


> it's officially over between the wife and i.



Sorry that this happend BigginZ


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> it's officially over between the wife and i.


So sorry. I feel your pain.


----------



## ManBeef

I have wicked sinus pressure


----------



## nic_nic07

I'm worried about my physics exam I have on Wed.

And, I'm unhappy about the fact that I have NO idea wth my dream meant last night ('twas a crazy ass dream). I've had it before, but in my dream, my dream persona apparently realized what it meant whereas my real life persona was left in the dark. :/


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> it's officially over between the wife and i.



sorry man, at least you don't have to hear her snore anymore? Upside?

And what's going to happen with the cats?


----------



## Melian

ManBeef said:


> I have wicked sinus pressure



Take a tennis ball or something similar and, with a medium amount of pressure, roll it along the groove in the back of your neck. This will pull a tendon that is connected to the sinuses and can occasionally relieve the pressure. 

My oral surgeon taught me this trick, and it often works.


----------



## Bearsy

I accidentally bleached most of my wardrobe today.
I don't know how I'm gonna be able to afford to replace them. 
It's not like I can just head to Goodwill.
Being a SSBHM limits my shopping outlets significantly.


----------



## thatgirl08

That blows.. I'm sorry.


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> I accidentally bleached most of my wardrobe today.
> I don't know how I'm gonna be able to afford to replace them.
> It's not like I can just head to Goodwill.
> Being a SSBHM limits my shopping outlets significantly.



re-dye them?


----------



## ManBeef

It's been 2 months without my Humira shot... My joints are feeling it bad


----------



## likeitmatters

barbara billingsley aka June Cleaver pass away, she is what I found to be a real mother and in fact my mother was almost like her and dressed like her and acted like her. 

Thank you for being one of the great mothers of the past and thank you for being a great actress and rip in peace. :sad:


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> it's officially over between the wife and i.


Dude, sorry to hear that.


----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> it's officially over between the wife and i.



Sorry to hear this


----------



## theronin23

I got an early leak of the music from The Rocky Horror Glee Show. I'm not happy. If you like Rocky Horror you won't be either.

I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> I got an early leak of the music from The Rocky Horror Glee Show. I'm not happy. If you like Rocky Horror you won't be either.
> 
> I think I'm gonna be sick.



Oh NO! How could Glee *do* this to you!?


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh NO! How could Glee *do* this to you!?



Dude...seriously. I have a REALLY good friend playing Frank in the stage show, and another friend that was in a shadow cast forever. I LOVE Rocky...I'm upset about what they've done.


----------



## Esther

Lil BigginZ said:


> it's officially over between the wife and i.



 That's awful, sorry man.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> Dude...seriously. I have a REALLY good friend playing Frank in the stage show, and another friend that was in a shadow cast forever. I LOVE Rocky...I'm upset about what they've done.



Welcome to the Glee treatment, my friend.


----------



## Esther

Bearsy said:


> I accidentally bleached most of my wardrobe today.
> I don't know how I'm gonna be able to afford to replace them.
> It's not like I can just head to Goodwill.
> Being a SSBHM limits my shopping outlets significantly.



This SUCKS. I've done this before and it is SO upsetting. Even worse if you have a hard time finding things you like or that fit properly, too


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> Welcome to the Glee treatment, my friend.



Shut your face. Shut your gorgeous face.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> Shut your face. Shut your gorgeous face.



Shut up and kiss me. :kiss2:


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Shut up and kiss me. :kiss2:



Absolutely.


----------



## Bearsy

Esther said:


> This SUCKS. I've done this before and it is SO upsetting. Even worse if you have a hard time finding things you like or that fit properly, too



Yeah, luckily it's not much that I liked... but I don't really have that option to begin with. When you're 6x shirt/size 60 pants you wear what fits, regardless of whether or not it's your style.


----------



## Bearsy

Just found out my ex is already in another relationship. It's been three weeks, so obviously she had this guy on the side towards the end of ours. 
This is fucking why I don't open up to people. This is why I keep myself from falling in love. I mean I was so tentative at the beginning to go out with her because my feelings for her were so strong.
But she was the one that pushed for us to be in a relationship, she was the one that said "I love you" first, she was the one that told me she was crazy about me. She was the one that said the last thing in the world she wants to do is hurt me.
And then after the happiest months OF MY ENTIRE LIFE she fucking drops me without any warning whatsoever and in no time she's already on to the next guy.
I had no delusions that we were going to be together forever or anything, but shit, this really, really fucking sucks. I'm still in love with her.
I need many drinks.

This song is pretty much how I feel right now


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> Just found out my ex is already in another relationship. It's been three weeks, so obviously she had this guy on the side towards the end of ours.
> This is fucking why I don't open up to people. This is why I keep myself from falling in love. I mean I was so tentative at the beginning to go out with her because my feelings for her were so strong.
> But she was the one that pushed for us to be in a relationship, she was the one that said "I love you" first, she was the one that told me she was crazy about me. She was the one that said the last thing in the world she wants to do is hurt me.
> And then after the happiest months OF MY ENTIRE LIFE she fucking drops me without any warning whatsoever and in no time she's already on to the next guy.
> I had no delusions that we were going to be together forever or anything, but shit, this really, really fucking sucks. I'm still in love with her.
> I need many drinks.
> 
> This song is pretty much how I feel right now



Damn man that was not right of her to do...


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> I got an early leak of the music from The Rocky Horror Glee Show. I'm not happy. If you like Rocky Horror you won't be either.
> 
> I think I'm gonna be sick.



At least Time Warp was....well, not horrible. And I despise Corey Monteith, but at least I was able to listen to Damn It, Janet. They didn't do well letting Amber Riley sing Trasvestite, but on it's own I was fine with it, hopefully things work okay with the show. I was kind of happy to hear Jayma Mays and John Stamos sing, at least. 

Rocky Horror is rediculous (good way) and it's going to be hard to live up to anyway even if they were all great singers. Doesn't help that some of them completely suck and have to be fixed in the studio.


----------



## FishCharming

Bearsy said:


> Just found out my ex is already in another relationship. It's been three weeks, so obviously she had this guy on the side towards the end of ours.
> This is fucking why I don't open up to people. This is why I keep myself from falling in love. I mean I was so tentative at the beginning to go out with her because my feelings for her were so strong.
> But she was the one that pushed for us to be in a relationship, she was the one that said "I love you" first, she was the one that told me she was crazy about me. She was the one that said the last thing in the world she wants to do is hurt me.
> And then after the happiest months OF MY ENTIRE LIFE she fucking drops me without any warning whatsoever and in no time she's already on to the next guy.
> I had no delusions that we were going to be together forever or anything, but shit, this really, really fucking sucks. I'm still in love with her.
> I need many drinks.
> 
> This song is pretty much how I feel right now



and many drinks you should have. she's obviously a serial skank and deserves a good face stabbing... if you show up at my door at 2am i will totally help you bury the body.


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> Just found out my ex is already in another relationship. It's been three weeks, so obviously she had this guy on the side towards the end of ours.
> This is fucking why I don't open up to people. This is why I keep myself from falling in love. I mean I was so tentative at the beginning to go out with her because my feelings for her were so strong.
> But she was the one that pushed for us to be in a relationship, she was the one that said "I love you" first, she was the one that told me she was crazy about me. She was the one that said the last thing in the world she wants to do is hurt me.
> And then after the happiest months OF MY ENTIRE LIFE she fucking drops me without any warning whatsoever and in no time she's already on to the next guy.
> I had no delusions that we were going to be together forever or anything, but shit, this really, really fucking sucks. I'm still in love with her.
> I need many drinks.
> 
> This song is pretty much how I feel right now



Sorry to hear this, and I know what you mean...


----------



## FishCharming

tonight at work my last table is this bbw and not quite ssbhm. so i walk into the dining room to clear off my tables and the guy starts choking. he's flailing around and jumping up and down and his wife is freaking out so i have to give the guy the Heimlich which was no easy task as i could barely touch my hands together with my arms around him. so as i'm heimliching away he finally coughs up whatever he was choking on and pukes all down his front... and my arms are still around him... so not only did i save this guy's life and get puked on for my trouble AND have to clean up after him, but the kicker is he only tipped 12%... i know this should probably go under the tipping thread but C'MON!!!! 

so yeah, if one of you bastards starts choking during dinner you better hope it's not in my restaurant....!


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> tonight at work my last table is this bbw and not quite ssbhm. so i walk into the dining room to clear off my tables and the guy starts choking. he's flailing around and jumping up and down and his wife is freaking out so i have to give the guy the Heimlich which was no easy task as i could barely touch my hands together with my arms around him. so as i'm heimliching away he finally coughs up whatever he was choking on and pukes all down his front... and my arms are still around him... so not only did i save this guy's life and get puked on for my trouble AND have to clean up after him, but the kicker is he only tipped 12%... i know this should probably go under the tipping thread but C'MON!!!!
> 
> so yeah, if one of you bastards starts choking during dinner you better hope it's not in my restaurant....!




Holy shit dude, that is amazing. You saved his life! Major props to you sir, most people would not be able to act like that. I am thoroughly impressed by your actions.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

FishCharming said:


> tonight at work my last table is this bbw and not quite ssbhm. so i walk into the dining room to clear off my tables and the guy starts choking. he's flailing around and jumping up and down and his wife is freaking out so i have to give the guy the Heimlich which was no easy task as i could barely touch my hands together with my arms around him. so as i'm heimliching away he finally coughs up whatever he was choking on and pukes all down his front... and my arms are still around him... so not only did i save this guy's life and get puked on for my trouble AND have to clean up after him, but the kicker is he only tipped 12%... i know this should probably go under the tipping thread but C'MON!!!!
> 
> so yeah, if one of you bastards starts choking during dinner you better hope it's not in my restaurant....!



Holy shit, what an episode! And he only tipped you 12%?

You'd think for saving his life you'd at least get 25%.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Holy shit dude, that is amazing. You saved his life! Major props to you sir, most people would not be able to act like that. I am thoroughly impressed by your actions.



No kidding, I second this. (I need to stop fucking validating everything you say...)

I mean, now the guy's going to live! You're like superman. Okay, he was a douche if he didn't even think to thank you or give you a reward or anything, but... That's really cool of you, Fish.


----------



## Vageta

FishCharming said:


> tonight at work my last table is this bbw and not quite ssbhm. so i walk into the dining room to clear off my tables and the guy starts choking. he's flailing around and jumping up and down and his wife is freaking out so i have to give the guy the Heimlich which was no easy task as i could barely touch my hands together with my arms around him. so as i'm heimliching away he finally coughs up whatever he was choking on and pukes all down his front... and my arms are still around him... so not only did i save this guy's life and get puked on for my trouble AND have to clean up after him, but the kicker is he only tipped 12%... i know this should probably go under the tipping thread but C'MON!!!!
> 
> so yeah, if one of you bastards starts choking during dinner you better hope it's not in my restaurant....!




DAMN bro!! I used to be a waiter too!! Cheap asshole!! (not you, him  )


----------



## FishCharming

not like i was looking for a reward or a blowjob but i would have been happy with 15%, i'm not greedy and that is the standard for adequate service. and if i do say so i would count saving your life, because you choked trying to stuff a 32oz piece of prime rib in your face, and then getting puked on counts as adequate fucking service! i bet he was canadian...


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> i bet he was canadian...



One day I'll come down and give you a shitty tip. And it'll be the best day of your life.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> One day I'll come down and give you a shitty tip.



And then he'll give you one

*rimshot*


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> And then he'll give you one
> 
> *rimshot*



Ugh, that sucked. You're losing your touch, sir.

Edit, that's what she said.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> One day I'll come down and give you a shitty tip. And it'll be the best day of your life.



yeah? wellll.... i got nothing but a bunch of not-so witty replies... i'm sure it would be a delightful evening, may i suggest you try the almond florentines?


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ugh, that sucked. You're losing your touch, sir.
> 
> Edit, that's what she said.



I knew it was bad! Thus the *rimshot*

Anything I know is a bad joke, but if I don't say it someone else will is followed by *rimshot*. I've done it before, I'm sure I'll do it again.

Gosh DAMMIT, you beat me to the that's what she said!


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> I knew it was bad! Thus the *rimshot*
> 
> Anything I know is a bad joke, but if I don't say it someone else will is followed by *rimshot*. I've done it before, I'm sure I'll do it again.



Yes, but they're usually better than that. I'm dissapointed. YOU'VE RUINED MY NIGHT


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> And then he'll give you one
> 
> *rimshot*



c'mon dude! everyone knows you don't go back to front! that's almost as bad as ass to mouth! and that is never cool...


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yes, but they're usually better than that. I'm dissapointed. YOU'VE RUINED MY NIGHT



This is a first. I normally only hear that after I've had sex.



FishCharming said:


> c'mon dude! everyone knows you don't go back to front! that's almost as bad as ass to mouth! and that is never cool...



Jailbait club'll do anything nowadays.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm unhappy that I'm not ready for Halloween (aka the Fetish and Fantasy Halloween Ball and Masquerade Motel)


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> tonight at work my last table is this bbw and not quite ssbhm. so i walk into the dining room to clear off my tables and the guy starts choking. he's flailing around and jumping up and down and his wife is freaking out so i have to give the guy the Heimlich which was no easy task as i could barely touch my hands together with my arms around him. so as i'm heimliching away he finally coughs up whatever he was choking on and pukes all down his front... and my arms are still around him... so not only did i save this guy's life and get puked on for my trouble AND have to clean up after him, but the kicker is he only tipped 12%... i know this should probably go under the tipping thread but C'MON!!!!
> 
> so yeah, if one of you bastards starts choking during dinner you better hope it's not in my restaurant....!




Fucker. I would have shoved whatever was choking him back into his trachea.


----------



## Twilley

My awesome glasses broke a few days ago. Zenni Optical is sending a replacement set out soon, but in the mean time I'm stuck with my old janky-ass frames v_v


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Had a horrible last few days. Last night, I accidentally dropped my cell phone. Pick it up and it's done. None of my numbers are backed up. Today, make a last minute decision to pick up a Rx from the pharmacy. Make a turn and some lady slams her Prius into me. Come home tonight, sitting in my computer chair, lean back and the metal snaps off. My back already hurt from the accident and now my arms hurts from trying to catch myself falling.


----------



## Bearsy

FishCharming said:


> tonight at work my last table is this bbw and not quite ssbhm. so i walk into the dining room to clear off my tables and the guy starts choking. he's flailing around and jumping up and down and his wife is freaking out so i have to give the guy the Heimlich which was no easy task as i could barely touch my hands together with my arms around him. so as i'm heimliching away he finally coughs up whatever he was choking on and pukes all down his front... and my arms are still around him... so not only did i save this guy's life and get puked on for my trouble AND have to clean up after him, but the kicker is he only tipped 12%... i know this should probably go under the tipping thread but C'MON!!!!
> 
> so yeah, if one of you bastards starts choking during dinner you better hope it's not in my restaurant....!



That's insane! Where do you work? I'll come by sometime and tip you a solid.


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> That's insane! Where do you work? I'll come by sometime and tip you a solid.



Chew your food thoroughly.


----------



## Mordecai

I'm sick so I don't get bothered and can fuck around all day.


----------



## Venom

theronin23 said:


> Chew your food thoroughly.



Its good to chew 25 times before swallowing.



Oh the random pieces of information retained from elementary school.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Not just unhappy but thoroughly pissed. An event that I've been planning on attending for months and months. An event that is so beyond cool, may end up being shut down by the damned city.

I am hoping the show goes on, if it's sans alcohol, it's sans alcohol. But I'm ready to have a good time this weekend damn it. 

This best not be canceled because if it is, they're going to have a very angry banshee on their hands. 


And no one wants that.


----------



## Tad

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Not just unhappy but thoroughly pissed. An event that I've been planning on attending for months and months. An event that is so beyond cool, may end up being shut down by the damned city.
> 
> I am hoping the show goes on, if it's sans alcohol, it's sans alcohol. But I'm ready to have a good time this weekend damn it.
> 
> This best not be canceled because if it is, they're going to have a very angry banshee on their hands.
> 
> 
> And no one wants that.



I hope the city figures out what it is good for it, and let's things proceed.


----------



## FishCharming

my not-girlfriend is all pissed that i decided to stay home and spend some sorely needed one on one with my daughter last night instead of go over to her place and hang out. fuck these little girls who cant understand that my daughter comes first. whatever, i'm going to go make a giant sandwich and quietly reflect on my inner win. :eat1:


----------



## theronin23

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Not just unhappy but thoroughly pissed. An event that I've been planning on attending for months and months. An event that is so beyond cool, may end up being shut down by the damned city.
> 
> I am hoping the show goes on, if it's sans alcohol, it's sans alcohol. But I'm ready to have a good time this weekend damn it.
> 
> This best not be canceled because if it is, they're going to have a very angry banshee on their hands.
> 
> 
> And no one wants that.



Zombo say relax. They'll get it figured out. Just stock up on alcohol before you go, just in case it turns BYOB


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

theronin23 said:


> Zombo say relax. They'll get it figured out. Just stock up on alcohol before you go, just in case it turns BYOB



Yeah yeah yeah I saw that and I liked it, but still am pissed.

The city has ruined a few events by the crap and fees they tack onto it...and they wonder why it's so difficult to revitalize it.

Bunch of stupid politicians...they need to get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> my not-girlfriend is all pissed that i decided to stay home and spend some sorely needed one on one with my daughter last night instead of go over to her place and hang out. fuck these little girls who cant understand that my daughter comes first. whatever, i'm going to go make a giant sandwich and quietly reflect on my inner win. :eat1:









Fuckin' little girls man. You made the right decision without a doubt. If she can't understand that, then fuck her.

I'm sweet on you, Fish. Will you be my daddy?


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> my not-girlfriend is all pissed that i decided to stay home and spend some sorely needed one on one with my daughter last night instead of go over to her place and hang out. fuck these little girls who cant understand that my daughter comes first. whatever, i'm going to go make a giant sandwich and quietly reflect on my inner win. :eat1:



I second that GIF that Ronin put up. Stop being such a nice guy, it makes me feel like trash.


----------



## Paquito

Note to self: don't fuck little girls.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Note to self: don't fuck little girls.


You shouldn't be

FUCKING JAILBAIT


Admit it, you missed this.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> You shouldn't be
> 
> FUCKING JAILBAIT
> 
> 
> Admit it, you missed this.



I was sad when it tapered off. 

My life is complete again.


----------



## Esther

Manfriend is gone until Christmas. Friends fill some time, but in general... I'm so fucking BORED.


----------



## Surlysomething

I sprained my ankle badly.


----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


> I sprained my ankle badly.



Ouch! Hope it heals fast, Surly.


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> I sprained my ankle badly.



Wanna borrow my crutches?


----------



## nic_nic07

Surlysomething said:


> I sprained my ankle badly.



Ouchie.  That's not good. Hope it feels better soon!



I hate that I go up and down in my moods almost daily. :/ It's getting to the point of being just plain ridiculous. F my dopamine levels in my brain. >_<


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone.

I feel pretty crappy!


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I sprained my ankle badly.


Hope you mend soon!


----------



## rabbitislove

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> I feel pretty crappy!



What happened Surly? I hope you are healing. I have an old hiking injury that acts up from time to time thats getting looked at in December.

Sorry about your manfriend Esther  It'll be December before you know it


----------



## Surlysomething

rabbitislove said:


> What happened Surly? I hope you are healing. I have an old hiking injury that acts up from time to time thats getting looked at in December.
> 
> Sorry about your manfriend Esther  It'll be December before you know it




I've had so many sprains over the year that my ankle just gives out. It rolled on me and down I went like a ton of bricks. On to a cement floor none the less. I've iced it like crazy though so i'm in pretty good shape for a change.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> I've had so many sprains over the year that my ankle just gives out. It rolled on me and down I went like a ton of bricks. On to a cement floor none the less. I've iced it like crazy though so i'm in pretty good shape for a change.



Hope your ankle feels better. I know what that's like.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hope your ankle feels better. I know what that's like.




Thanks, Mr!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Also, I'm unhappy about Philadelphia sports this weekend 

Only the Flyers killed it, winning 5-2 against Toronto. I'll take it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I want to tell so many people to just stfu.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Sasquatch! said:


> I want to tell so many people to just stfu.



Why is that?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Surlysomething said:


> I've had so many sprains over the year that my ankle just gives out. It rolled on me and down I went like a ton of bricks. On to a cement floor none the less. I've iced it like crazy though so i'm in pretty good shape for a change.



That sounds really painful, especially the cement part. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Dr. P Marshall said:


> That sounds really painful, especially the cement part. Hope you feel better soon.




Thanks, lady! I'm feeling a lot better than I thought I would.
I'm even going to work tomorrow. Haha.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, lady! I'm feeling a lot better than I thought I would.
> I'm even going to work tomorrow. Haha.



Make sure your coworkers treat you right. I'd say a badly sprained ankle is worth at least a day of them waiting on you.


----------



## SanDiega

Unhappy that it took me 20 years to realize that Southern California isnt the best place to be an FFA.


----------



## BigChaz

SanDiega said:


> Unhappy that it took me 20 years to realize that Southern California isnt the best place to be an FFA.



You should pick a state in the US fattest states list!


----------



## RentonBob

Just a really bad night... Doing a lot of thinking


----------



## rellis10

I have a cold....and my day at work was horrid regardless. I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow if this cold gets any worse.


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> Just a really bad night... Doing a lot of thinking



That is a bad habit which could lead to a downward spiral of voting, volunteer activities, and worse! I prescribe an immediate application of cheap vodka and and an endless cycle of Lady GaGa songs until the affliction has been cured.


(more seriously: sorry if your thoughts were not in a good place. Not sleeping and unsettling thoughts is seriously :really sad: )


----------



## watts63

I'm starting to lose motivation to exercise...again :really sad:.


----------



## LovesBigMen

watts63 said:


> I'm starting to lose motivation to exercise...again :really sad:.



Awww don't give up. Okay I changed this cause Chaz said it was a lie and he is always right so yup.


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> Awww don't give up on what you want to accomplish.  you can do anything you put your mind to.(cheesy I know, but true)



I knew I could fly! BRB gonna go fly


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> Awww don't give up on what you want to accomplish.  you can do anything you put your mind to.(cheesy I know, but true)



Hey, thanks for lying to everyone here. This post is one lie after another. I have two broken legs now. Thanks!


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> Hey, thanks for lying to everyone here. This post is one lie after another. I have two broken legs now. Thanks!



At least there's cake!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> At least there's cake!



The cake is a lie.


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> The cake is a lie.


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> I knew I could fly! BRB gonna go fly



see

oh you broke your legs sorry didn't tell ya to listen to me hahahahaha  you silly man


----------



## HDANGEL15

*unhappy that i only have like 100 pages left of UNDER THE DOME by Stephen King....best read of his in tooooo long*


----------



## Venom

I woke up still drunk.


----------



## Surlysomething

Disappointed in family.

What else is new?


----------



## femaleseat

the rainnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Venom

femaleseat said:


> the rainnnnnnnnnnnn



Why do you hate the rain so much?


----------



## cakeboy

I am unhappy that people don't like to come to work and WORK. Instead, they create needless drama, bitch, whine, and generally make a fun place a fucking abortion to run.


----------



## theronin23

I geeked because Sweet Transvestite came on Pandora at the party I was at, and I got called a fag :/


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> I geeked because Sweet Transvestite came on Pandora at the party I was at, and I got called a fag :/



If geeking at Rocky Horror, singing, and dancing along makes you a fag, sign me up and give me an overly flamboyant latino dressed in pink. Your move, Paquito.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> If geeking at Rocky Horror, singing, and dancing along makes you a fag, sign me up and *give me an overly flamboyant latino dressed in pink.* Your move, Paquito.



OH HAI THERE


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> OH HAI THERE



I KNEW I COULD MOUNT ON YOU!


----------



## Paquito

This is pink Armani, SKANK


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> If geeking at Rocky Horror, singing, and dancing along makes you a fag, sign me up and give me an overly flamboyant latino dressed in pink. Your move, Paquito.



Oh, I started singing too. I can't help it. When Sweet T comes on, I HAVE to sing along.

So um, can I get in on this action?


----------



## Zowie

HAHAHAHA, my god I love you guys. I want in on this action as well. I realized I know all the words to "Science Fiction Double Feature" and can dance madly to the Time Warp.


----------



## Paquito

I'm a virgin. In the Rocky Horror sense.Well in every sense. But I have seen the Time Warp and Sweet Transvestite.

I think we need to organize a massive Time Warp.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> I'm a virgin. In the Rocky Horror sense.Well in every sense. But I have seen the Time Warp and Sweet Transvestite.
> 
> I think we need to organize a massive Time Warp.



Yes. And we need to definitely include the callback for when we do the pelvic thrust.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> I'm a virgin. In the Rocky Horror sense.Well in every sense. But I have seen the Time Warp and Sweet Transvestite.
> 
> I think we need to organize a massive Time Warp.



I remember my first time. I ate a twix out of someone's scantily clad pelvis. They may or may not have been female. I never did figure that one out.

Actually, that was my only time. Going to a midnight showing tomorrow though. I want to learn more of the callouts. "Asshole" "slut" "Don't jizz on the screen" and "You don't have a neck" are the big ones I recall.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> I remember my first time. I ate a twix out of someone's scantily clad pelvis. They may or may not have been female. I never did figure that one out.
> 
> Actually, that was my only time. Going to a midnight showing tomorrow though. I want to learn more of the callouts. "Asshole" "slut" "Don't jizz on the screen" and "You don't have a neck" are the big ones I recall.



The criminologist callbacks are my favorites.

Remember! when they're in the car driving in the rain, go "Asshole, slut. Asshole, slut." with the windshield wipers as they go back and forth. 

A good way to learn is to buy the DVD. There's an audio "commentary" track of a recording they did of the official fanclub in a theater doing all the callbacks.


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> The criminologist callbacks are my favorites.
> 
> Remember! when they're in the car driving in the rain, go "Asshole, slut. Asshole, slut." with the windshield wipers as they go back and forth.
> 
> A good way to learn is to buy the DVD. There's an audio "commentary" track of a recording they did of the official fanclub in a theater doing all the callbacks.



I actually have a copy of script from an NYC showing that marks them all. So I may bring it and catch the shit I deserve or just try to memorize a fair bit.


----------



## Paquito

You should probably memorize a bit. 

I expect you to go in full Frank drag.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> You should probably memorize a bit.
> 
> I expect you to go in full Frank drag.



I'm doing that for Halloween next year, for sure. And I want to go to a showing, I've only ever seen it at home or with friends.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm doing that for Halloween next year, for sure. And I want to go to a showing, I've only ever seen it at home or with friends.



I need to go to Canada for Halloween next year.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I need to go to Canada for Halloween next year.



Only if you dress up with me.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Only if you dress up with me.



This was implied. I need something with sequins and accessories. 
Columbia?


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> This was implied. I need something with sequins and accessories.
> Columbia?



EDIT: Scratch that, I like Egg's idea better.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> This was implied. I need something with sequins and accessories.
> Columbia?



Hell yes. Ronin can be Magenta, and Will can be RiffRaff.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hell yes. Ronin can be Magenta, and Will can be RiffRaff.



I definitely have the hair. I just need to tease it out.


----------



## WillSpark

No way. I'd be Rocky. Gold boyshorts are so my thing. I can bleach my hair for it. There is nothing I object to in this objectification.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> No way. I'd be Rocky. Gold boyshorts are so my thing. I can bleach my hair for it. There is nothing I object to in this objectification.



Can I be Riff then?


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> Can I be Riff then?



I'm not sure you're fragile-looking enough. The Magenta idea is more interesting.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> Bio already called it



Realized that. Edited after the fact


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> Realized that. Edited after the fact



Re-edited response after the fact.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> I'm not sure you're fragile-looking enough.



Well, considering this shaping up to be an all bhm/ffa rendition, I think size doesn't necessarily matter

Oh wow. I just had a REALLY creepy rendition of "I Can Make You A Man" with plates of food instead of weights pop into my head...I want to wash my brain out with acid.


----------



## Paquito

Well if we're keeping with the BHM/FFA rendition, and Rocky was meant to be "physical perfection" (correct me if I'm wrong), then shouldn't the biggest guy be Rocky?


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> Well, considering this shaping up to be an all bhm/ffa rendition, I think size doesn't necessarily matter



There are fragile-looking BHMs.

Exhibit A: Paquito

Now, considerign gender roles are already going out the window, the Magenta idea seemed better and more interesting. 

An FFA would probably be a hilarious but also convincing Riff


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> Rocky was meant to be "physical perfection"



Hence me.....


----------



## Paquito

I'm unhappy that I look fragile.


----------



## WillSpark

There's also the Marshmallow Dragon, who looks like a meth fiend.


----------



## Paquito

I feel better.

Can I nominate Melian as a steampunk, edgier Eddie?


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> There's also the Marshmallow Dragon, who looks like a meth fiend.



Yeah, he's definitely our riff.



Paquito said:


> I feel better.
> 
> Can I nominate Melian as a steampunk, edgier Eddie?



Great. Now all we need is Brad and Janet. Suggestions? XD


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> I feel better.
> 
> Can I nominate Melian as a steampunk, edgier Eddie?



Esther gets to be Janet and Chaz is Brad.

That covers all cast save for the less interesting characters and Riff or Magenta (whichever Ronin wouldn't be)

However....if Ronin's Riff, OneWickedAngel would be amazing for Magenta.

(this is disregarding the MD Riff tag)


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> Esther gets to be Janet and Chaz is Brad.
> 
> That covers all cast save for the less interesting characters and Riff or Magenta (whichever Ronin wouldn't be)
> 
> However....if Ronin's Riff, OneWickedAngel would be amazing for Magenta.



Fuck it, I'll go Magenta. I'll go full maid outfit and everything, I don't give a FUCK.

ETA: Oh shit, we still need a criminologist and a Dr. Scott. And a Riff now. Preferably someone I'd LIKE having elbow sex with.


----------



## Paquito

Isn't there some sort of Professor? I mean we have to stay true to the art.


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> Fuck it, I'll go Magenta. I'll go full maid outfit and everything, I don't give a FUCK.



Fag.

.........


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> Isn't there some sort of Professor? I mean we have to stay true to the art.



Yeah, he's in a wheelchair.

Also there's a narrator.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> Fag.
> 
> .........



Says the guy runnning around in gold shorts


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> Says the guy runnning around in gold shorts



Hey, in this scenario you get the MD as a lover.

I get Bionic and Esther. You do the math.


----------



## Paquito

I get Bionic and Melian, right?


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> Hey, in this scenario you get the MD as a lover.
> 
> I get Bionic and Esther. You do the math.



When the hell did magenta sleep with anyone? She just had lots of elbow sex with Riff


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> I get Bionic and Melian, right?



Yes, technically, though both happen before the "plot" takes place. For now you're more like a dissatisfied groupie.


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> When the hell did magenta sleep with anyone? She just had lots of elbow sex with Riff



How many times have you seen the show and never understood that implication?


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> How many times have you seen the show and never understood that implication?



By MD, I'm assuming you mean Marshmallow Dragon as Riff? 

It's never once implied that they had sex. They're actually brother and sister and the only two of the....travelers for lack of a better term to actually stay on mission.


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> By MD, I'm assuming you mean Marshmallow Dragon as Riff?
> 
> It's never once implied that they had sex. They're actually brother and sister and the only two of the....travelers for lack of a better term to actually stay on mission.



I am fully aware that they are also siblings.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> I am fully aware that they are also siblings.



Like I said, the only sex they have is elbow sex. Besides, you said we were disregarding the MD tag


----------



## Paquito

I can't deal with these superiority shenanigans. I have tap classes to take.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> I can't deal with these superiority shenanigans. I have tap classes to take.



HEY, I was told Magenta was going to be a good thing. Now he's trying to fuck me. I don't like to be fucked. XD


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> Like I said, the only sex they have is elbow sex. Besides, you said we were disregarding the MD tag



Yes, and Frank and Columbia don't have any sex during the show either. This is a show with transvestites, aliens, an anti-matter gun, a zombie, canabalism, and an orgy in a pool, and you're saying two characters who are also siblings and aliens also being implied lovers is a rediculous claim. 

But you're right, we'd need an actual Riff....Amaranthine?


----------



## Paquito

I swear if you two don't pull your shit together, I'll make Hozay Rocky Horror and OneWicked Magenta. Then you two will have to battle it out to be the Professor.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> But you're right, we'd need an actual Riff....Amaranthine?



This is agreeable to me.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> I swear if you two don't pull your shit together, I'll make Hozay Rocky Horror and OneWicked Magenta. Then you two will have to battle it out to be the Professor.



Oh, that's another person we haven't had yet. Hozay can be the Professor.


----------



## theronin23

And I nominate Sassy for the Criminologist.


----------



## Paquito

Now we just need our Time Warpers. CastingPearls, OneWickedAngel, Fish, Carla, Djudex. 

The list will be expanded.


----------



## Sasquatch!

*sigh*

I will have to do research. This means actually watching it--despite the fact Tim Curry scares me.

I actually got compared to James Earl Jones when I last read out something in public.


----------



## Paquito

We can watch it together, since I've never seen it. SNUGGLE TIME.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> We can watch it together, since I've never seen it. SNUGGLE TIME.



It can be part of tonight's "Scary Movie" line up. :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> It can be part of tonight's "Scary Movie" line up. :wubu:



As long as I get to rest upon your bosom, I don't care what we watch.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> As long as I get to rest upon your bosom, I don't care what we watch.



Then I'm going to opt for something a bit unseasonal and get you to watch Carnivale.

It's hot.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Then I'm going to opt for something a bit unseasonal and get you to watch Carnivale.
> 
> It's hot.



WOAH, if you're watchin' Carnivale, this just turned into a threesome.


----------



## Amaranthine

Aaaah,

I'm pissed at my logic homework because I was really stupid, and didn't realize I could instantiate a universal quanitifier into as many names as I needed. Instead, I did the derivation in some bizarre, convoluted way that I can't even remember.


>............>

Just needed to rant about that.


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Aaaah,
> 
> I'm pissed at my logic homework because I was really stupid, and didn't realize I could instantiate a universal quanitifier into as many names as I needed. Instead, I did the derivation in some bizarre, convoluted way that I can't even remember.
> 
> 
> >............>
> 
> Just needed to rant about that.




I didn't understand a word of this post, but that sucks!


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> Aaaah,
> 
> I'm pissed at my logic homework because I was really stupid, and didn't realize I could instantiate a universal quanitifier into as many names as I needed. Instead, I did the derivation in some bizarre, convoluted way that I can't even remember.
> 
> 
> >............>
> 
> Just needed to rant about that.





BigChaz said:


> I didn't understand a word of this post, but that sucks!



That ^^^^. Mind you, also oddly hot...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i got a new HP laptop a month ago and can't get used to the spacing of the keys........words always run together and the space key is funky*


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i got a new HP laptop a month ago and can't get used to the spacing of the keys........words always run together and the space key is funky*


I have the same problem with my HP netpad.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> WOAH, if you're watchin' Carnivale, this just turned into a threesome.



Eeeeexcellent.




.... have you seen my bear?


----------



## Joe944

CastingPearls said:


> I have the same problem with my HP netpad.



If I can write code on my 10" netbook with these sausage fingers than anything is adaptable. 

Give me a big mechanical keyboard any day though.


----------



## RentonBob

I hurt my back and its effin killing me! The chiropractor can't get me in until 4


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> I hurt my back and its effin killing me! The chiropractor can't get me in until 4



now doesnt that just EFFIN suck!!!


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> now doesnt that just EFFIN suck!!!



Not as bad as it could have been... Just a strained muscle, need to ice it and rest


----------



## femaleseat

anyone else wanna bitch about it??????


----------



## Zowie

Oh hai, look, we already have a thread for this.


----------



## femaleseat

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh hai, look, we already have a thread for this.



u mean someone else is also having a lousy day??? lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I woke up this morning and the button pulled right off of my new pants.

It was cold and rainy all day and I didn't bring an umbrella.

I found a tick on me while I was walking from my car to work.

And, to add insult, I spilled hot sauce on my shirt at lunch.

On the plus side, I had a delicious McRib earlier.


----------



## femaleseat

Ninja Glutton said:


> I woke up this morning and the button pulled right off of my new pants.
> 
> It was cold and rainy all day and I didn't bring an umbrella.
> 
> I found a tick on me while I was walking from my car to work.
> 
> And, to add insult, I spilled hot sauce on my shirt at lunch.
> 
> On the plus side, I had a delicious McRib earlier.



omg! that totally sucks!!!


----------



## sloboy302

femaleseat said:


> u mean someone else is also having a lousy day??? lol



Not so much a lousy day, but does lousy night count? 3:40am here and I can't sleep.


----------



## vinarian

5am here and im at work - 4 more hours to go! and im tirec, boredand thirsty - very thirsty


----------



## Melian

Later today I have to meet with my boss. My student is away today, at home watching his sick son, so it will just be the two of us....and he always talks SO much longer when it's just me. ARG.


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like i'm getting a cold. 

NOT impressed!


(but it's Friday! - yay!)


----------



## Wantabelly

One of my best friends is going to Australia for a year tomorrow.... i will miss her so much and am so jealous... It's also Bonfire night tonight and I hate fireworks. Great Friday night for me then


----------



## Rowan

bad day for me physically...my knees are absolutely killing me and hydrocodone isnt cutting it. Im going to have to call the doctor monday and request a different pain med or something stronger


----------



## nic_nic07

I hate the fact that I feel like I might be getting sick. Moreover, I hate that there are people on this Earth that seem to be bred just to be assholes. Gah. >_<

On a happier note: Rowan, I LOVE your Mad World lyric sig.  That song is brilliant.


----------



## RentonBob

The voice of the Seattle Mariners for 33 years and Baseball Hall of Famer Dave Niehaus passed away today... My oh my  :goodbye:


----------



## Albino_taters

I ticked off that on matter how much I try to save, something always happens. The week before my dog got sick and that was a $200 vet visit, this week my rim is cracked which will also near $200. I just can't seem to win.


----------



## FishCharming

Albino_taters said:


> I ticked off that on matter how much I try to save, something always happens. The week before my dog got sick and that was a $200 vet visit, this week my rim is cracked which will also near $200. I just can't seem to win.



haha, right?! i always try to keep a nice $300 buffer month to month because every time i take a dollar out of it SOMETHING comes up!


----------



## Albino_taters

FishCharming said:


> haha, right?! i always try to keep a nice $300 buffer month to month because every time i take a dollar out of it SOMETHING comes up!



I've been trying to save up for a new guitar for sometime and I was gonna go get it today but I had a flat so I quick fixed it and headed to the tire shop for a patch and BOOM! no more money


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm just fuckin' unhappy today.


----------



## FishCharming

apparently i snore.

i used to snore, horrendously bad too, the kind of snores that would wake myself up. the snoring stopped after i had gotten my tonsils taken out at 19 y/o. since then i'd never once been told that i snore. but now, every night i sleep at my g/f's house i wake up to an angry, tired ladyfriend... 

extra weird? she's told me that i dont snore when we sleep at my place...
and her roommate has verified my snoring, apparently i kept her up one night too, lol.


----------



## Albino_taters

I've got a staff meeting and have to leave for work now and my puppy just decided to give the biggest saddest puppy dog eyes and cuddle up right on my leg. I know, ruff day today


----------



## FishCharming

oh, and skyline was awful!!! like seriously, if you're considering going and seeing it just pull down your pants and sit on a broken beer bottle... you'll get the same experience without having to spend $10 on a ticket.


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> oh, and skyline was awful!!! like seriously, if you're considering going and seeing it just pull down your pants and sit on a broken beer bottle... you'll get the same experience without having to spend $10 on a ticket.



At the theater last night with friends, we were discussing whether or not to see Skyline or Red. We saw Red. Phew. Bullet dodged. After seeing rotten tomatos score + your post I am definitely not seeing.


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> At the theater last night with friends, we were discussing whether or not to see Skyline or Red. We saw Red. Phew. Bullet dodged. After seeing rotten tomatos score + your post I am definitely not seeing.



you know it's gunna be bad when the biggest names they could get were adrian brodey and Turk from scrubs, lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> you know it's gunna be bad when the biggest names they could get were adrian brodey and Turk from scrubs, lol



Adrian Brody is amazing. You take that shit back RIGHT NOW!!

Turk on the other hand, well he's turk.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Adrian Brody is amazing. You take that shit back RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> Turk on the other hand, well he's turk.



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!? Chocolate bear was the BEST part of the movie!! and the only thing adrian brodey has ever been in that was even remotely palatable is Haven, and that's only because he has a supporting role! it's bad when the biggest star in the show only has a bit part...

i wish i could anti-rep you...

Edit: so yeah, n/m... it's not adrien brodey, it's eric balfour, lol! i am the retard...


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!? Chocolate bear was the BEST part of the movie!! and the only thing adrian brodey has ever been in that was even remotely palatable is Haven, and that's only because he has a supporting role! it's bad when the biggest star in the show only has a bit part...
> 
> i wish i could anti-rep you...
> 
> Edit: so yeah, n/m... it's not adrien brodey, it's eric balfour, lol! i am the retard...



Damn right it's no Adrian Brody. He's amazing. I have the hots for his nose.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Damn right it's no Adrian Brody. He's amazing. I have the hots for his nose.



I have the hots for his nose as well. 

Fish, haven't you seen the Pianist?


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have the hots for his nose as well.
> 
> Fish, haven't you seen the Pianist?



uh, no. i have an emotional allergy to good movies...


----------



## Paquito

Plans fell through. Again. There goes my chance to see my zombie pin-up on Riverstreet...


----------



## BigChaz

I went to the grocery store today and they were out of the following items:

1) green onions
2) curry paste
3) rice vinegar
4) rice noodles
5) teriyaki sauce (they only had teriyaki glaze)
6) red bell peppers
7) tamarind

What the hell? Is there a food shortage going on?


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> I went to the grocery store today and they were out of the following items:
> 
> 1) green onions
> 2) curry paste
> 3) rice vinegar
> 4) rice noodles
> 5) teriyaki sauce (they only had teriyaki glaze)
> 6) red bell peppers
> 7) tamarind
> 
> What the hell? Is there a food shortage going on?



What the heck what kinda store is this?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Maybe I am just being a baby, but I am sad, because I didn't get invited to my friends and I get to read about all the fun they are having on twitter.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> I went to the grocery store today and they were out of the following items:
> 
> 1) green onions
> 2) curry paste
> 3) rice vinegar
> 4) rice noodles
> 5) teriyaki sauce (they only had teriyaki glaze)
> 6) red bell peppers
> 7) tamarind
> 
> What the hell? Is there a food shortage going on?


Are you sure you didn't walk into a library or auto parts store accidently?

Vinegar and vegetables? REALLY? What a cruddy store.


----------



## BigChaz

CastingPearls said:


> Are you sure you didn't walk into a library or auto parts store accidently?
> 
> Vinegar and vegetables? REALLY? What a cruddy store.



It was Publix! I actually complained to a manager as I was leaving. It was also only 8:00 in the morning too, so it's not like it was picked over.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> It was Publix! I actually complained to a manager as I was leaving. It was also only 8:00 in the morning too, so it's not like it was picked over.


I once had a fight with a store manager that Italian parsley was NOT cilantro. Jeez.


----------



## LovesBigMen

nvm about what I said I was unhappy about hahaha.


----------



## BigChaz

I baked a pecan pie today and finished eating a pecan pie today. I am not sure if I am happy or sad about this. However, said pie was delicious. I decided to go with something other than classic pecan pie this time. I added in cocoa nibs with the pecans, sweetened bourbon into the corn syrup stuff, and added dutch cocoa to the crush.

Man it was good.


----------



## Amandy

:eat1: yumza fave... I could get fat on pecan pie... no, wait, I mean you.


----------



## femaleseat

i am unhappy that is is raining and i have work today!!!!!
would have LOVED to stay in bed and watch some porn intead!


----------



## Venom

One of my final papers just got changed and its less then a month away from the due date. Worst part is no online research and a minimum of 15 sources, I feel this may kill me.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I'm pretty unhappy that I'm pretty sick right now. I hate the flu  What I'm unhappy about most of all though is that being ill is just dull. I'm bored of watching movies, I want to do something fun.


----------



## femaleseat

the heat was turned on sooo high overnight (even with the windows open!!) i tossed and turned all night...now im tired and cranky!!!!!!!!


----------



## sloboy302

Got a call from the manager of my storage unit saying that someone had cut the lock. Hopefully whoever did it isn't a mechanic or was looking for cars cause all my tools Mustang and parts are in it. Time to go see if anything is missing.


----------



## RentonBob

Snow days can be pretty 






But, even at 15 mph hitting a patch of ice can do this to your car when you slide into a pole


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Snow days can be pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, even at 15 mph hitting a patch of ice can do this to your car when you slide into a pole



sucksssssssssss


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> sucksssssssssss



Yep... lol


----------



## Italian Dough Boy

I'm sad because I watched some of the AMA's last night and it made me feel old and out of touch at the ripe old age of 32.


----------



## CherryRVA

I'm unhappy about how work went today. I spent probably a good hour or so commuting up I-5 today, only to be at work for 3 hours before they decide to send us all home..at our own "leave time" expense. Damn snow. The drive home took me two hours. *sigh* I'm gonna have to make this up over the next two days. 

Do not like snow. Bleah...it inspires me only to stay inside, bake goodies for my BHM, and read books.


----------



## Mordecai

The worst part about snow in Puget Sound region is how awful most of the drivers are in the conditions. Especially those inevitable people who think the hills in Kent are still usable when there's ice on the roadway.


----------



## CherryRVA

And I'm originally from Virginia....and I thought Virginians were bad in snow!!!!

I mean, they get one inch and it's "OMG, CLOSE THE SCHOOLS!! QUICK, MUST GO BUY BREAD & MILK!!"

I'm just glad I don't live in a hilly part of Washington...That would just freak me out.


----------



## RentonBob

Odenthalius said:


> The worst part about snow in Puget Sound region is how awful most of the drivers are in the conditions. Especially those inevitable people who think the hills in Kent are still usable when there's ice on the roadway.



The ones that drive me crazy are the ones that go flying by you in their 4x4's when you know you can't stop on a dime in the snow, even with a 4x4... I've drivin in the snow a lot and this was my first accident, nothing I could really do to avoid it unfortunately...


----------



## CherryRVA

RentonBob said:


> The ones that drive me crazy are the ones that go flying by you in their 4x4's when you know you can't stop on a dime in the snow, even with a 4x4... I've drivin in the snow a lot and this was my first accident, nothing I could really do to avoid it unfortunately...



Ya know, that is exactly what all the locals at my office said...that it's the 4x4s that seem to end up in the most trouble. And yeah, I know how you feel about the sliding in snow thing. Back in Virginia during the last snow we had, I came to the end of my street and almost slid over a steep embankment which would've landed me in some tennis courts! And I think I was only going 5 miles an hour...


----------



## Mordecai

When I was 19 I did a 360 in the middle of a bridge but thankfully it was 3:30AM and the only other car on the road was a double trailer ahead of me. I ended up with a tiny bit of bumper damage.



RentonBob said:


> The ones that drive me crazy are the ones that go flying by you in their 4x4's when you know you can't stop on a dime in the snow, even with a 4x4... I've drivin in the snow a lot and this was my first accident, nothing I could really do to avoid it unfortunately...



If I see an SUV or 4x4 or raised truck I know I need to get clear of that person post haste because, usually, they do something stupid.

RentonBob, man, I'm just glad it is a headlight. Hitting a patch of ice and sliding, even at low speeds, can end up so much worse. I'm from the east side of the state and grew up with many a snowy winter but I've had a couple of spin outs thanks to some damned awful conditions. No real damage, thank goodness.


----------



## RentonBob

Odenthalius said:


> When I was 19 I did a 360 in the middle of a bridge but thankfully it was 3:30AM and the only other car on the road was a double trailer ahead of me. I ended up with a tiny bit of bumper damage.
> 
> 
> 
> If I see an SUV or 4x4 or raised truck I know I need to get clear of that person post haste because, usually, they do something stupid.
> 
> RentonBob, man, I'm just glad it is a headlight. Hitting a patch of ice and sliding, even at low speeds, can end up so much worse. I'm from the east side of the state and grew up with many a snowy winter but I've had a couple of spin outs thanks to some damned awful conditions. No real damage, thank goodness.



Believe me, I'm happy it wasn't any worse and that no other cars were involved. I didn't get hurt and nothing that can't be repaired was done... Just one of those things that happen sometimes even when you're careful in the snow... Just happy to not be trapped out on the roads and especially on the Highway that was closed down because it is too icy for cars to get through...


----------



## RentonBob

Got my car to the shop, got a bus home, walked all the way back to my complex and slip and fall at the entrance, hurting my back.... Just been an awesome 2 days for me...
:doh:


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Got my car to the shop, got a bus home, walked all the way back to my complex and slip and fall at the entrance, hurting my back.... Just been an awesome 2 days for me...
> :doh:



omggggggg, come on bob.....dont u have a lucky charm or something to hold onto??


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> Got my car to the shop, got a bus home, walked all the way back to my complex and slip and fall at the entrance, hurting my back.... Just been an awesome 2 days for me...
> :doh:



Ouch! Talk about adding, well, injury to injury


----------



## Mordecai

RentonBob said:


> Got my car to the shop, got a bus home, walked all the way back to my complex and slip and fall at the entrance, hurting my back.... Just been an awesome 2 days for me...
> :doh:



Damn, man, that is just awful. Snow, yuck.


----------



## RentonBob

Odenthalius said:


> Damn, man, that is just awful. Snow, yuck.



I'm using my own home remedy of a bottle of wine for pain management lol


----------



## Mordecai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZCyQ3emQg

Awful for some, but kind of fun to watch the icy hill road challengers.


----------



## Zowie

Odenthalius said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZCyQ3emQg
> 
> Awful for some, but kind of fun to watch the icy hill road challengers.



Good lord.


----------



## RentonBob

Zowie said:


> Good lord.



LOL... Wonder what it would be like on one of the real hills in the city instead of that little slope :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Odenthalius said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZCyQ3emQg
> 
> Awful for some, but kind of fun to watch the icy hill road challengers.



I want to move towashington RIGHT now!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I want to move towashington RIGHT now!



Hurry up then! We'll go to Red Mill Burgers to indoctrinate you..


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I went out to dinner w/my boss at BONEFISH and used my BANG BANG shrimp coupon....and we split some amazing gingery dumplings app and had a salad...and was stuffed, then stopped to get some whoppers on my way home......feel mucho sick*


----------



## Mordecai

RentonBob said:


> LOL... Wonder what it would be like on one of the real hills in the city instead of that little slope :doh:



I think I can dig up some highlights of the big hill in Kent. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Albino_taters

I'm paranoid today. Work, home, car, everything has me paranoid and I hate feeling this


----------



## Surlysomething

The miserable people I work with.

Just when you think you might make it through the day unscathed, someone ruins it.

Two hours until I can go home. Thankfully.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> The miserable people I work with.
> 
> Just when you think you might make it through the day unscathed, someone ruins it.
> 
> Two hours until I can go home. Thankfully.


*
true that......people can be cruel....it doesn't take a lot of effort *


----------



## Zowie

The power has been out for over two hours. I'm so cold.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> The power has been out for over two hours. I'm so cold.



*bummmmmer (((((((WARM ZOWIE HUGS))))))))))))))))))*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i'm sick as hell and if i cant taste thanksgiving dinner i'm going to go crazy.


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> The power has been out for over two hours. I'm so cold.



I hope it came on soon after! I'd have suggested finding a BHM to snuggle with, but _someone _might not take kindly to the suggestion....


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> I hope it came on soon after! I'd have suggested finding a BHM to snuggle with, but _someone _might not take kindly to the suggestion....



Thanks guys! The power came on after 8 hours (SO COLD), but now it's blizzarding. Hurrah! -___-


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> I hope it came on soon after! I'd have suggested finding a BHM to snuggle with, but _someone _might not take kindly to the suggestion....



Hahahahahaha


----------



## lovelocs

Albino_taters said:


> I'm paranoid today. Work, home, car, everything has me paranoid and I hate feeling this



Ditto... There are times when nothing is going right... But today is Thanksgiving, and today, at least, I'm going to relax, and enjoy, and hope my car gets me to my aunt's house and back without incident... 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Albino_taters

I just want to vent this.
I'm dont feel sexy. I haven't felt sexy/attractive in a couple of months. I've got this really bad cavity and it just doesn't make me feel very good about myself. Unfortunately I am a broke young adult w/o insurance so I am kinda stuck. I hope to get it fixed but in the mean time I'm on a no sugar, no real decent food diet.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Albino_taters said:


> I just want to vent this.
> I'm dont feel sexy. I haven't felt sexy/attractive in a couple of months. I've got this really bad cavity and it just doesn't make me feel very good about myself. Unfortunately I am a broke young adult w/o insurance so I am kinda stuck. I hope to get it fixed but in the mean time I'm on a no sugar, no real decent food diet.



*bummer....mouth pain is the worstest in the world.....but FYI...you look pretty sexy to this COUGAR................rawrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## lovelocs

Yeah, when your mouth hurts, it does suck, and it's awfully hard to feel sexy. If you were a girl, I'd tell you to light some candles, put on some soft jazz, and take a bubble bath...
...Maybe you should do that anyway.


Everybody has times when they don't feel sexy. When I feel like that, I do something nice for my body, like taking a long bath and putting on expensive lotion, then going to sleep. Simple enough, but surprisingly effective. 

Also, even if you don't have health insurance, you may be able to find a dentist who will work out a payment arrangement for you. We even had one here in town who would drill and fill for less than $50 cash. And yes, would use novacaine...

Remember you're one cute cub!


----------



## FishCharming

i am unhappy that the boards are sooo quiet! what happened to the madcap speed banter??? step it up or i swear i'll cut a fool!


----------



## NYC_FFA

I talked with one of my ex-boyfriends the other day. We've sort of become friends in the past year, and since we know so much about each other, we generally help out when the other is feeling bad. He used to be pretty big (one of the reasons why I was drawn to him in the first place), and I always thought he was good looking in a classic gentleman way.

In the past year to year and a half, he has lost about 80 pounds, but he is so unhappy. He thought that losing the weight would make him feel better and get a girlfriend, but he was unhappy before and is unhappy now. The thing that makes me so mad is that he is so down on himself. Even when I tried to be happy for him and say, "Well, that's an accomplishment, 80 pounds in a year," he replied that he was still the fattest of all of his friends and still didn't have a girlfriend.

I guess my point in sharing this story is that weight loss or gain won't help you find the love of your life or fix what is broken inside. You have to learn to be happy and figure that out on its own instead of thinking that when you reach a certain weight your problems will be magically solved. I'm sad today because an old friend just can't see his worth and muster up the confidence to get the things he wants in life.


----------



## HDANGEL15

NYC_FFA said:


> I talked with one of my ex-boyfriends the other day. We've sort of become friends in the past year, and since we know so much about each other, we generally help out when the other is feeling bad. He used to be pretty big (one of the reasons why I was drawn to him in the first place), and I always thought he was good looking in a classic gentleman way.
> 
> In the past year to year and a half, he has lost about 80 pounds, but he is so unhappy. He thought that losing the weight would make him feel better and get a girlfriend, but he was unhappy before and is unhappy now. The thing that makes me so mad is that he is so down on himself. Even when I tried to be happy for him and say, "Well, that's an accomplishment, 80 pounds in a year," he replied that he was still the fattest of all of his friends and still didn't have a girlfriend.
> 
> I guess my point in sharing this story is that weight loss or gain won't help you find the love of your life or fix what is broken inside. You have to learn to be happy and figure that out on its own instead of thinking that when you reach a certain weight your problems will be magically solved. I'm sad today because an old friend just can't see his worth and muster up the confidence to get the things he wants in life.


*
true that , , , ,, , , ,, , , , ,
*


----------



## lovelocs

This is a heartbreaking, and poignant, and hilarious cartoon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvb2EAfOo-4&NR=1


----------



## Twilley

Upset because it was my full intention to go walking today. Not for any exercise-related reason, but just because I wanted to go on an adventure. Too bad I slept in.


----------



## Anjula

Is Monday, 7 AM :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> Is Monday, 7 AM :doh:



HOLY SHIT!!! YOU'RE FROM THE FUTURE?!?!?!


----------



## ManBeef

My fucking R.A. is taking me out again due to this stupid cold I've had for like ever. I need my damn shot.


----------



## theronin23

I have this fucking cold. It's bad. Fuck colds.


----------



## Venom

I went out of town for a few days and when I left it was 80 outside so I didn't think about turning my heat on, while I was gone it dropped to 30 and I came home to a freezing apartment and pissed off cat.

Worst part I left my laptop charger at my friends apartment and had to drive 2 hours back there to get it then turn around to try and make it back in time for class.


----------



## samuraiscott

You wouldn't believe me if I told you.................


----------



## JenFromOC

samuraiscott said:


> You wouldn't believe me if I told you.................



Try me.....


----------



## JayDanger

For two years, I'd spend every monday, wednesday, and thursday night with one of my best friends. She was an amazing girl. We'd hang out even with nothing to do, and we still always had a blast.

Two months ago she was killed in a hit and run.

Mondays are the days I feel the sting the most.


----------



## LovesBigMen

JayDanger said:


> For two years, I'd spend every monday, wednesday, and thursday night with one of my best friends. She was an amazing girl. We'd hang out even with nothing to do, and we still always had a blast.
> 
> Two months ago she was killed in a hit and run.
> 
> Mondays are the days I feel the sting the most.



Woah . . . I know it's not much, sorry that happend wow I am lame I can't even think of a good thing to say . . . hope, not that you forget but that you remember the good times and slowly the pain will become less. 
Eh yeah horrid I don't even know if what I ment to say was said right, but I shouldn't have even wrote anything I just felt like I should, because I know how it is to lose someone close... imma stop rambling now


----------



## JayDanger

LovesBigMen said:


> Woah . . . I know it's not much, sorry that happend wow I am lame I can't even think of a good thing to say . . . hope, not that you forget but that you remember the good times and slowly the pain will become less.
> Eh yeah horrid I don't even know if what I ment to say was said right, but I shouldn't have even wrote anything I just felt like I should, because I know how it is to lose someone close... imma stop rambling now


I really do appreciate it. I didn't say that to make it awkward in here, just being honest. 

Don't worry, I'm not offended or anything


----------



## Tad

Jay, my condolences, that is horrible. Even worse that the driver took off and didn't take responsibility.


----------



## Tad

I’m unhappy that that instead of getting rain and mild temperatures this afternoon, as forecast, we are getting rain and barely above the freezing mark temperatures. I’d care less if I hadn’t decided I could slide in one more day of biking of biking to work, on the theory that this morning was nice and rainy-but-mild isn’t so bad. Geck, going to be a miserable ride home.


----------



## lovelocs

Jay, I'm sorry...


----------



## JulieD

Some douche bag in my College Sucess class dissed my explaination of what the differance between empathy and sympathy is.... WTFE! so what did i do you ask? I dictionary.com-ed his ass! yeah beeotch! take that! Say it from your chest! what!....what clown?! yeah, thats what i thought... nothing!

ok sorry...i just had to get that gangsta out...i feel sooo much better now :batting:


----------



## thatgirl08

The gaping dent my best friend put in my front bumper.


----------



## Zowie

Because I'm a cocky twat and I forget that I actually have a job... I no longer have a plane ticket for Arizona in two weeks.


----------



## lovelocs

Zowie said:


> Because I'm a cocky twat and I forget that I actually have a job... I no longer have a plane ticket for Arizona in two weeks.





I say go anyway.

But never listen to a woman nicknamed "The Corruptor."


----------



## Albino_taters

HDANGEL15 said:


> *bummer....mouth pain is the worstest in the world.....but FYI...you look pretty sexy to this COUGAR................rawrrrrrrrrrrrrr*





lovelocs said:


> Also, even if you don't have health insurance, you may be able to find a dentist who will work out a payment arrangement for you. We even had one here in town who would drill and fill for less than $50 cash. And yes, would use novacaine...
> 
> Remember you're one cute cub!



Thanks for the kind words, really. I actually tried looking at dentistry schools but the nearest ones are 2+ hours away and are booked solid for quite sometime. I tried taking a bath but I find I really don't fit my tub anymore  go figure.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> Because I'm a cocky twat and I forget that I actually have a job... I no longer have a plane ticket for Arizona in two weeks.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i bought $1,500 of carpet for my basement apt....and I had free interest for 12 months..............i dutifully paid $150/month for 11 months, and opened a new checking account and in the process SCREWED UP MY FINAL PYMT.............GE $ BANK SUCKs balls....yes I now owe the entire $279 interest......so just when i thought i was free.....2 more months of payments

:doh:*


----------



## femaleseat

the DAMN rain!!!!!!!


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Because I'm a cocky twat and I forget that I actually have a job... I no longer have a plane ticket for Arizona in two weeks.



you changed it to buffalo? yay


----------



## Vageta

Zowie said:


> Because I'm a cocky twat and I forget that I actually have a job... I no longer have a plane ticket for Arizona in two weeks.



Screw your job, follow your heart! You only live once..life is too short


----------



## ManBeef

I'm cuddling with my stuffed pig Lindsay Loham. Need I say more?


----------



## FishCharming

woke up this morning to like 5 feet of snow... and we're still getting a half inch an hour.

yet 4 miles down the road they got nothing, not even an inch all night. Fuck Buffalo!!! at least the food is good


----------



## Venom

I have 3 final exams today, all back to back.


----------



## FishCharming

for all you skeptical bastards...






















i had to dig myself out in jeans and tennis shoes since i dont really own snow recovery gear...


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> for all you skeptical bastards...
> 
> 
> i had to dig myself out in jeans and tennis shoes since i dont really own snow recovery gear...



Goddamn! Where are you? We only got but a dusting


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> for all you skeptical bastards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to dig myself out in jeans and tennis shoes since i dont really own snow recovery gear...


 
Ok, that's just ridiculous. I live in Canada and we had one snow day and it was gone overnight. Where the hell do you live?


----------



## Tad

Fish is in Buffalo, which is just off the east end of Lake Earie, which in turn means they get mad amounts of 'lake effect' snow. That is what they call it when the west wind comes across the lake, picks up moisture, then dumps it when it hits land. (OK, doesn't have to be a west wind, but most snow storms come with west winds).

You get the same thing on the eastern shores of the other great lakes, but there happen not to be major cities sitting right in the path of the worst of it.


----------



## JayDanger

Yeah, seriously Fish. What the fuck? 

Toronto is KNOWN for it's brutal winters, and we're the pussies of Canada. I just went out for a smoke in a t shirt and basketball shorts, and was only mildly cold. The most snow I've seen hasn't even accumulated.


----------



## Tad

Who says Toronto is known for its brutal winters? 

What used to amuse me, back when I lived in southern Ontario, and got the US TV channels out of Buffalo, was how shocked the reporters seemed whenever they got nailed with snow. Anyway, we always figured that was why they had so many fires, it was to help melt all the snow (and then they just caught the habit....)


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Who says Toronto is known for its brutal winters?
> 
> What used to amuse me, back when I lived in southern Ontario, and got the US TV channels out of Buffalo, was how shocked the reporters seemed whenever they got nailed with snow. Anyway, we always figured that was why they had so many fires, it was to help melt all the snow (and then they just caught the habit....)



Yeah, Toronto winters are not too bad. It gets ridiculously cold some days (hit -30 something last year), the windchill is a whore, and the city is terrible with snow removal, but the bad days are usually numbered. It snowed for about 5 minutes today and then melted, so I'm laughing 

Getting back on topic, I'm pretty pissed off that we're scheduled for another biosafety inspection tomorrow morning, RIGHT in the middle of a huge experiment I've been planning, which is so easy to contaminate. Ugh.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> Goddamn! Where are you? We only got but a dusting



i'm only like 10 minutes from you!! isnt that ludicrous??? i had to pick up my mom from the airport ( < 4 miles) and and it wasnt even snowing there and they had only gotten about three inches last night...

yeah, it seems like only depew, cheektowaga and parts of so buff got it bad. we have a driving ban until 6 am tomorrow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> i'm only like 10 minutes from you!! isnt that ludicrous??? i had to pick up my mom from the airport ( < 4 miles) and and it wasnt even snowing there and they had only gotten about three inches last night...
> 
> yeah, it seems like only depew, cheektowaga and parts of so buff got it bad. we have a driving ban until 6 am tomorrow.



I was born and raised in the desert, so I'm not being a smartass and I'm very serious when asking this. 

Do they really ban you guys from driving?


----------



## JayDanger

"They" don't. The snow does.

And in the states, I beleive so. It's so that the plows can do a better job without compressed tire tracks on the roads that turn to ice.

If you knew what snow was like, you'd understand. Do people in the desert ski or snowboard?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JayDanger said:


> "They" don't. The snow does.
> 
> And in the states, I beleive so. It's so that the plows can do a better job without compressed tire tracks on the roads that turn to ice.
> 
> If you knew what snow was like, you'd understand. Do people in the desert ski or snowboard?



I've been in snow and such (once) but it was for fun. 

They do snowboard and ski, but it's usually the rich folk because not only do they have to buy the equipment, but there's always big travel and vacation expenses included because they have to go TO the snow. I'm not that cool. We mostly have sand dunes. So we ride rail cars and dune buggies.


----------



## JayDanger

Both my brother and I have worked at our neighborhood ski hill for 10 years. Yeah, that's right, even in Toronto (a big city) we have NEIGHBORHOOD ski hills. So here it's definitely not just for the rich people. I've never ridden a dune buggy though, so I guess that's pretty cool too.

Any locals think I'm joking, we actually do have a ski center in toronto... it's owned by the city.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was born and raised in the desert, so I'm not being a smartass and I'm very serious when asking this.
> 
> Do they really ban you guys from driving?



they dont like ticket you for driving or anything but if they issue a ban and you get your vehicle stuck and obstruct traffic they'll ticket you.

my sister had an ultrasound appointment today to find out her new spawn's gender. her husband had to work so after i picked up my mom i was going to let my sister use my car and sit on the children since school was canceled. i dropped off my mom and ran to get gas and got stuck pulling into the gas station lot. some good samaritan was there pushing out the other 5 or so people that were suck with his plow and offered to push me into the lot. so he waits for a break in traffic and pulls up behind me, blocking one of the lanes of the largeish street, puts it in low gear and drops his transmission, lol.
luckily he has a shovel in his truck and i manage to dig myself out after an hour. in the meantime a cop comes over, pulls the good samaritan out using chains and then tickets him for obstructing traffic and driving during a vehicle ban. how fucked up is that?

oh, and when i asked for help from the cop he told me that due to liability reasons he's only allowed to assist vehicles blocking traffic and then tells me that i was lucky i got stuck on private property or i'd have gotten ticketed also.


----------



## Tad

Fish, what I'm really wondering, given the big dumps of snow you guys get....do you (buffalonians, not you in particular) put on snow tires?

And on topic: Upon taking over coordinating a project, I got handed a festering piece of crap masquerading as some sort of organization tool, and get asked to review our status against it. This thing could not distinguish between what you are doing this afternoon and the eventual extinction of the sun--gah! Please don't dump your organizational incompetence on me--it is cutting into my available time to waste on Dimensions!


----------



## Venom

All this talk of snow makes me wish it would snow here, but then at the same time I dread it snowing because in the south most people can't drive as is and it gets worse when it snows. Last year I was on the highway and it started to snow, it was very light and melted the second it touched the ground. In driving 2 miles I saw 3 car accidents because people flip their shit and think the snow is out to steal their soul or something. I think this is why everything shuts down if people see one snowflake its like the end of the world, so depressing.


----------



## Vageta

Man after 25 years of shoveling snow from my driveway. I must say, I like seeing it better on tv


----------



## Bearsy

FishCharming said:


> for all you skeptical bastards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to dig myself out in jeans and tennis shoes since i dont really own snow recovery gear...



It's not fucking fair. There is literally no snow at all here. I want some of that!


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> Fish, what I'm really wondering, given the big dumps of snow you guys get....do you (buffalonians, not you in particular) put on snow tires?



um yeah, a lot of people do i guess. this is really my first winter here so i havnt even thought of it to be honest. the biggest problem is that during all of the running around i did today and during the hours of shoveling i didnt see a single municipal plow truck and only saw one road that looked like it may have been salted... 

They declared a state of emergency for our village and the towns on either side of us so towns from all over the county are supposed to be sending their plows in. i hope it helps but im pretty sure it's just going to mean another two hours of digging out the end of the driveway in the morning. 



Bearsy said:


> It's not fucking fair. There is literally no snow at all here. I want some of that!



come and get it, preferably from my driveway...


----------



## Amaranthine

I'll take some! 

But, back in Syracuse, we'd ALWAYS put on snow tires. It's just...normal to me. I never stopped to think other people [well, not in overall warmer/more tropicalish areas, of course] didn't. I'm not sure I could live somewhere without a ton of snow. I love the stuff.


----------



## Paquito

Ugh, snow. Not my strong suit. Although maybe it's just that I've had bad winter sports experiences and snow just happens to be there. Skiing, skating, etc., never ended well.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> I'll take some!
> 
> But, back in Syracuse, we'd ALWAYS put on snow tires. It's just...normal to me. I never stopped to think other people [well, not in overall warmer/more tropicalish areas, of course] didn't. I'm not sure I could live somewhere without a ton of snow. I love the stuff.



when i lived in california we obviously didnt need them until my last 6 months which were up in the mountains. even there, though it did snow and freeze, it was infrequent enough that the majority of the people just invested in a set of chains. i believe chains are illegal here so i assume snow tires are the norm. maybe i should look into them, lol.

and i looove snow, as long as it only comes like once in the season and doesn't stick around for more than a day, otherwise i can't stand it. like today, absolutely ridiculous... 

i want to go where the weather suits my clothes.


----------



## Zowie

It's been pouring rain for three days now, and it's crazy windy. I'm starting to sound like femaleseat.

Also, yes, I'm unhappy, I fucked up. But I'm going to fix it. Or come across as completely crazy. But I'm not letting this be.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> It's been pouring rain for three days now, and it's crazy windy. I'm starting to sound like femaleseat.
> 
> Also, yes, I'm unhappy, I fucked up. But I'm going to fix it. Or come across as completely crazy. But I'm not letting this be.



go on, zowie. how do you feel like you've fucked up? why dont you take a seat on the couch. *opens notebook* let's start from the beginning...

sorry, super bored and this sounds interesting


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> go on, zowie. how do you feel like you've fucked up? why dont you take a seat on the couch. *opens notebook* let's start from the beginning...
> 
> sorry, super bored and this sounds interesting



Hah, right. Not as interesting as your fuck-ups, I'm sure.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Hah, right. Not as interesting as your fuck-ups, I'm sure.



true story, my fuck-ups are both many and sundry. perhaps we should wax sagacious upon our various vagaries of life? or ya know, swap notes and junk


----------



## JulieD

having a hard time finding a good fit
_i like it here, but i wonder if it likes me_


----------



## thatgirl08

FishCharming said:


> for all you skeptical bastards...
> 
> --
> 
> i had to dig myself out in jeans and tennis shoes since i dont really own snow recovery gear...



Yikes! Makes me glad to live in Rochester.. that 45 minutes makes a hell of a difference!


----------



## Zowie

JulieD said:


> having a hard time finding a good fit
> _i like it here, but i wonder if it likes me_



I like you! And on behalf of everyone else, we like you!


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> I like you! And on behalf of everyone else, we like you!



I know_ YOU _like me Zowie... I just get a lot of creepers... i guess its the results from past post (even though i dont post to much out of this forum...lesson learned)


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> I know_ YOU _like me Zowie... I just get a lot of creepers... i guess its the results from past post (even though i dont post to much out of this forum...lesson learned)



its scary outside the bhmffatopia... if you feel the need to explore take a friend. and a firearm


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> its scary outside the bhmffatopia... if you feel the need to explore take a friend. and a firearm



UGH... i figured that out the hard way.... chat is pretty scarry too, excpt the bhm/ffa of course...thats where all the kewl kids hang


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> UGH... i figured that out the hard way.... chat is pretty scarry too, excpt the bhm/ffa of course...thats where all the kewl kids hang



lol, except i cant seem to manage to get a login... 

i guess i know where i stand with the cool kids


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> lol, except i cant seem to manage to get a login...
> 
> i guess i know where i stand with the cool kids



what?! wait! why not?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JulieD said:


> having a hard time finding a good fit
> _i like it here, but i wonder if it likes me_



i like you julie

you're humorous, tell me a joke


----------



## Anjula

Im tired and it's -15!!!! ;/


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> and i looove snow, as long as it only comes like once in the season and doesn't stick around for more than a day, otherwise i can't stand it. like today, absolutely ridiculous...
> 
> i want to go where the weather suits my clothes.



Your snow stories these past couple of days have had this song going through my head: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5r_YqJxToQ (Hawksley Workman, "First Snow of the Year")


----------



## Tad

JulieD said:


> I know_ YOU _like me Zowie... I just get a lot of creepers... i guess its the results from past post (even though i dont post to much out of this forum...lesson learned)



If it helps at all....you can take down any pictures that you uploaded to Dimensions (User CP, bottom of the menu is 'manage attachments). Might help you slip past the creeper radar? (cause let's face it, the ratio of creepers to more regular board participants is probably different between looking at current posts, and going through old picture threads....).

And agreed, this is the board that has by far the friendliest community on Dimensions at the moment (next best is probably the fashion board ). These things come and go on different boards over time, but it has been pretty good hear for a while now.


----------



## LovesBigMen

JulieD said:


> having a hard time finding a good fit
> _i like it here, but i wonder if it likes me_



I agree with the others I like you. Your funny and have a nice vib.  if anyone doesn't like you . . . truly I won't like them then! :happy:
You just need a bit more time I think I felt like that once too. 
I still wonder once in a while about my self still it goes away though.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Generally feeling rubbish, mentally and physically.


----------



## ManBeef

The stupid wonderful swap meet is closed...


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Generally feeling rubbish, mentally and physically.



Sorry you don't feel good Sassy.
Repeat after me:

".............at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs..."

Seems to work for everyone except me...


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> Sorry you don't feel good Sassy.
> Repeat after me:
> 
> ".............at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs...at least I'm not Lovelocs..."
> 
> Seems to work for everyone except me...



Waddyaknow-- it works!

Sounds like someone needs a good companion's cubing if you know what I mean. Nudge Nudge Wink Wink say no more!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sasquatch! said:


> Generally feeling rubbish, mentally and physically.



((((((Sassy))))))


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds like someone needs a good companion's cubing if you know what I mean. Nudge Nudge Wink Wink say no more!



Desperately... It's what I'm unhappy about today...

Good to know you're on the case, but I'd hate to have Paquito find out... 

View attachment cubesex.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm unhappy because it's cold outside and I really, really need a cuddle buddy.


----------



## SanDiega

I wish we could be cuddle buddies from a distance.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SanDiega said:


> I wish we could be cuddle buddies from a distance.



Don't worry, I'll hopefully be moving there soon, then we can be cuddle buddies without distance. Except I'll most likely be living in poway.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't worry, I'll hopefully be moving there soon, then we can be cuddle buddies without distance. Except I'll most likely be living in poway.



ooooo, poway is pretty gettho hozay!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> ooooo, poway is pretty gettho hozay!



I said might, but ghetto also means cheap, and im okay with that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I said might, but ghetto also means cheap, and im okay with that.



*How soon, might that be? I wanna visit Scottsdale before you go


and then dying to go to san diego....my bff is there for the weekend visiting her son in college 
*


----------



## Anjula

I Fell lonely


----------



## Melian

This weekend, I went to a 90's night hoping to hear tons of sweet, sweet 90's crap.....and everything they played was either from 1999-2002, or was Sheryl Crow. WTF. The house dj blamed it on the fact that the guest djs were two gay guys, but that's really no excuse. In the end, I just went home, listened to 2Unlimited and played Harvest Moon, while drunk off my ass, hahaha.

ANYWAY...I'm still unhappy about it today.


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> This weekend, I went to a 90's night hoping to hear tons of sweet, sweet 90's crap.....and everything they played was either from 1999-2002, or was Sheryl Crow. WTF. The house dj blamed it on the fact that the guest djs were two gay guys, but that's really no excuse. In the end, I just went home, listened to 2Unlimited and played Harvest Moon, while drunk off my ass, hahaha.
> 
> ANYWAY...I'm still unhappy about it today.



Aaah, Rune Factory is so much better. It's Harvest Moon where you can kill things and make awesome weapons.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> Aaah, Rune Factory is so much better. It's Harvest Moon where you can kill things and make awesome weapons.



Yeah, I'm aware of Rune Factory. That doesn't change the fact that a bad 90's party caused me to drink a bottle of gin and inseminate my star cow, Raptor, while Twilight Zone played in the background


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of Rune Factory. That doesn't change the fact that a bad 90's party caused me to drink a bottle of gin and inseminate my star cow, Raptor, while Twilight Zone played in the background



this is soooo hot... oh wait, you're talking about a video game aren't you? awwwwwwkward... :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> This weekend, I went to a 90's night hoping to hear tons of sweet, sweet 90's crap.....and everything they played was either from 1999-2002, or was Sheryl Crow. WTF. The house dj blamed it on the fact that the guest djs were two gay guys, but that's really no excuse. In the end, I just went home, listened to 2Unlimited and played Harvest Moon, while drunk off my ass, hahaha.
> 
> ANYWAY...I'm still unhappy about it today.



HAHAHA worst weekend ever.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> this is soooo hot... oh wait, you're talking about a video game aren't you? awwwwwwkward... :blush:



Sorry to disappoint. If you need to compare my life to a game, Manhunt is probably a good place to start (this city is littered with hobo corpses that have been suffocated with plastic bags, thank you very much).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Sorry to disappoint. If you need to compare my life to a game, Manhunt is probably a good place to start (this city is littered with hobo corpses that have been suffocated with plastic bags, thank you very much).



Plastic bag kills were my favorite, until my friend started sneaking around us and shoving bags over our heads and yelling "MANHUNT" where he the proceded to punch us in the kidneys. Oh high school.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Plastic bag kills were my favorite, until my friend started sneaking around us and shoving bags over our heads and yelling "MANHUNT" where he the proceded to punch us in the kidneys. Oh high school.



AHAHAHAHAHAHA....your friend sounds amazing. I just had a friend who would yell "sneak attack!" and then fart on you :/


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA....your friend sounds amazing. I just had a friend who would yell "sneak attack!" and then fart on you :/



My fondest memory of playing "manhunt" with him was him hitting me in the back of the knee with a lead pipe while carrying a box up some stairs. Also memorable because I heard him yell "¡MANHUNT!" right before the pipe hit me.


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of Rune Factory. That doesn't change the fact that a bad 90's party caused me to drink a bottle of gin and inseminate my star cow, Raptor, while Twilight Zone played in the background



Melian, you can inseminate my star cow any day.

...wait, what?


----------



## ManBeef

Melian said:


> This weekend, I went to a 90's night hoping to hear tons of sweet, sweet 90's crap.....and everything they played was either from 1999-2002, or was Sheryl Crow. WTF. The house dj blamed it on the fact that the guest djs were two gay guys, but that's really no excuse. In the end, I just went home, listened to 2Unlimited and played Harvest Moon, while drunk off my ass, hahaha.
> 
> ANYWAY...I'm still unhappy about it today.



I am pissed you didn't invite me... even though I am stranger danger


----------



## Xevoxify

I'm unhappy about the future of society.

I say this because on my home today I saw two young men push a woman on crutches while she was trying to go down the stairs into the subway station. They did this just so they could get by her and down the stairs faster. Of course this leads me to the though that if they are supposed to be the future then we are all doomed...


----------



## Bearsy

Mom went to the ER today


----------



## FishCharming

Bearsy said:


> Mom went to the ER today



she gunna be okay?


----------



## JulieD

i found out that my cousin passed away this morning...he was 36 with two small children...very sad time for my family:really sad:


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> i found out that my cousin passed away this morning...he was 36 with two small children...very sad time for my family:really sad:



omg, so sorry to hear that!


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> omg, so sorry to hear that!



Thank You ....


----------



## lovelocs

Sorry Julie,

and

Sorry Bearsy.

all that's just awful.


----------



## thekidstable

lovelocs said:


> Sorry Julie,
> 
> and
> 
> Sorry Bearsy.
> 
> all that's just awful.



Seconded. I may not always reply but please know that even when I don't, I am thinking of you all.


----------



## WillSpark

Idiots are idiots.


----------



## JulieD

lovelocs said:


> Sorry Julie,
> 
> all that's just awful.





thekidstable said:


> Seconded. I may not always reply but please know that even when I don't, I am thinking of you all.



Thanks guys...I appreciate it


----------



## Melian

ManBeef said:


> I am pissed you didn't invite me... even though I am stranger danger



If you can make it up from LA on the first Saturday of the month, you are invited  You can even name a cow.


----------



## Surlysomething

In a car accident this morning.

She ran a yellow/red light and hit me when I was making a left hand turn. My car isn't driveable. I'm super-sore.

FML.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> In a car accident this morning.
> 
> She ran a yellow/red light and hit me when I was making a left hand turn. My car isn't driveable. I'm super-sore.
> 
> FML.



Oh christ... I'm so sorry. But at least soreness is the only thing, right?


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> In a car accident this morning.
> 
> She ran a yellow/red light and hit me when I was making a left hand turn. My car isn't driveable. I'm super-sore.
> 
> FML.



you okay surly? sue the ho!


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> In a car accident this morning.
> 
> She ran a yellow/red light and hit me when I was making a left hand turn. My car isn't driveable. I'm super-sore.
> 
> FML.



&& I was gonna complain about a sore neck. I am glad it wasn't any worse. Hope oh recover quickly love.<3


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone.

I'm still in shock over the whole thing.


Me: "you ran a red light"

Her: "I wasn't thinking, I wasn't thinking"


No shit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm glad you're okay. Are your sisters okay too?


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm glad you're okay. Are your sisters okay too?



for shame whorezay!


----------



## lovelocs

Sorry to hear about the accident Surly, but I'm glad you're ok...


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm glad you're okay. Are your sisters okay too?


 

Haha. Yes, they are. 

(they weren't with me at 6:50am)


Nice try though, skippy.


----------



## Tad

Geez Surly, sorry to hear that--I'm glad you are in better shape than your car, but wow what a brutal shock! I hope your insurance company treats you well, and that you get over your soreness quickly.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Yes, they are.
> 
> (they weren't with me at 6:50am)
> 
> 
> Nice try though, skippy.



Phew, well as long as you're fine that's what REALLY matters.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Surlysomething said:


> In a car accident this morning.
> 
> She ran a yellow/red light and hit me when I was making a left hand turn. My car isn't driveable. I'm super-sore.
> 
> FML.



WOAH glad all is good.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Surly - I'm so glad you're ok. Did you go get checked out?


----------



## RentonBob

Reminded again that I am just a number....


----------



## Surlysomething

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Surly - I'm so glad you're ok. Did you go get checked out?




Thanks! I did this morning.

I have a pretty sore shoulder, but thankfully that is all.


----------



## lovelocs

RentonBob said:


> Reminded again that I am just a number....



Why are ya just a number? I mean, I know why I am, but I'm interested in the thoughts, dreams, and experiences of other digits...


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> Why are ya just a number? I mean, I know why I am, but I'm interested in the thoughts, dreams, and experiences of other digits...



ooo, which number? i find the number 7 sooooo hawt!! 


and i knew it was going to happen but i definitely overdid it at the gym yesterday. i am a big squishy mound of soreness... guess i'm going to have to go back in and make it worse or i dont think i'll be able to lift a tray tonight.


----------



## JulieD

I'm feeling annoyed today. I don't know why, no one did anything to me, nothing happened that should have caused theses feelings. I think I'm going to just lay low...last thing I want to to take out my annoyance on an innocent bystander...


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks! I did this morning.
> 
> I have a pretty sore shoulder, but thankfully that is all.



Good to hear that you're ok. Maybe you should sneak out of work early and do something relaxing


----------



## lovelocs

FishCharming said:


> ooo, which number? i find the number 7 sooooo hawt!!



Sevens are hot, I'll give em that, but I'm an eight, all the way.


and careful with all that working out... 

View attachment eightball.jpg


----------



## Venom

On my way to a final today I got a phone call that my aunt was just killed in a car accident. I so showed up to class still crying and I am pretty sure that I failed the final.


----------



## thekidstable

Venom said:


> On my way to a final today I got a phone call that my aunt was just killed in a car accident. I so showed up to class still crying and I am pretty sure that I failed the final.



Oh wow. I'm so sorry to hear. I'll keep you in my thoughts


----------



## Tad

Venom said:


> On my way to a final today I got a phone call that my aunt was just killed in a car accident. I so showed up to class still crying and I am pretty sure that I failed the final.



My condolences to you and your family. What a horrible shock.

On a practical note: I'm sure this is not what you want to do right now, but please get in touch with your prof ASAP and explain what happened. The longer it goes--especially once marking has been done--the less likely you are to be able to arrange some consideration. Most schools do have grief policies, so you are on good grounds, just don't let it linger.


----------



## Surlysomething

Venom said:


> On my way to a final today I got a phone call that my aunt was just killed in a car accident. I so showed up to class still crying and I am pretty sure that I failed the final.


 

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Venom

thekidstable said:


> Oh wow. I'm so sorry to hear. I'll keep you in my thoughts


Thank you.



Tad said:


> My condolences to you and your family. What a horrible shock.
> 
> On a practical note: I'm sure this is not what you want to do right now, but please get in touch with your prof ASAP and explain what happened. The longer it goes--especially once marking has been done--the less likely you are to be able to arrange some consideration. Most schools do have grief policies, so you are on good grounds, just don't let it linger.



Thanks, I did talk to my professor but if I made up the final another time I wouldn't graduate this semester because the make up would be too late to get the grade in. She did tell me that my grade is good enough in the class that even if I get a 0 I would still pass the class.


----------



## thekidstable

edit: Well if passing was what you were aiming for and not some specific grade past that, then that's fine. Otherwise, you may want to go to the dean if you were anticipating a different grade and should like another chance at it.


----------



## Venom

thekidstable said:


> edit: Well if passing was what you were aiming for and not some specific grade past that, then that's fine. Otherwise, you may want to go to the dean if you were anticipating a different grade and should like another chance at it.



I am able to take a replacement exam, but I would no longer graduate this semester since graduation is this Thursday. I would have to wait till May and I just can't do that right now because I am moving and already have everything arranged.


----------



## FishCharming

i got called off from work tonight because it was supposed to be slow. now they just called me back in... fml


----------



## RentonBob

Venom said:


> On my way to a final today I got a phone call that my aunt was just killed in a car accident. I so showed up to class still crying and I am pretty sure that I failed the final.



I'm so sorry for your tragic loss


----------



## Anjula

I broken up with my bf...


----------



## Wantabelly

Anjula said:


> I broken up with my bf...



That sucks....


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> I broken up with my bf...



Sorry to hear that...I hope it is for the best in the long run.


----------



## Zowie

Anjula said:


> I broken up with my bf...



Awww, I'm sorry. But it's okay, you're better off without him. And there are better men out there.


----------



## JulieD

Anjula said:


> I broken up with my bf...



Awww...honey, I am so sorry...I wish I could give you a hug


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Awww, I'm sorry. But it's okay, you're better off without him. *And there are better men out there.*



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave you met Kevin?


----------



## Anjula

Wantabelly said:


> That sucks....





Tad said:


> Sorry to hear that...I hope it is for the best in the long run.





Zowie said:


> Awww, I'm sorry. But it's okay, you're better off without him. And there are better men out there.





JulieD said:


> Awww...honey, I am so sorry...I wish I could give you a hug




Thanks everybody ,that means a lot for me.


----------



## thekidstable

Anjula said:


> Thanks everybody ,that means a lot for me.


Do you mind if I ask why you broke up with him?


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave you met Kevin?



You NEVER qualify for 'eligible nice Polish boy'.


----------



## slowpoke219

I'm 30 years old and single. I've been dating since I was 18, so going on 13 years now of dating. I've had a few relationships here and there in that time, but nothing ever panned out long term. When I turned 30 at the beginning of the year I started dating again seriously after about a year or so off. At midyear I met a wonderful woman who I fell in love with from the word go. The first night I laid in bed with her I realized that she was the one I had been searching my whole life and I was overwhelmed with the idea that I had finally found her and that I was sleeping next to the woman who would be my wife. Needless to say, it only lasted about 3 weeks. I was heart broken to say the least. I've gone out with a couple ladies since, but I can't help but feel that I may never find a lady with whom I had that sort of connection with. Many of the ladies that find me attractive, I don't necessarily find attractive back. I don't want to be a dick and hurt anyone's feelings, but the heart likes what the heart likes. I've felt and feel even more so today that my self appearance has become the biggest obstacle in my love life. I think I'm a great guy and good catch. I'm a nice, sweet and funny guy. I'm a gentlemen and polite by nature and have a very easy going personality. When I hear and read what women look for in a man, I think to myself, "I'm all those things". But I know that many woman just don't find me attractive, and that's nothing against them. Again, the heart likes what the heart likes. I'm seriously considering seeking weight loss surgery to help me drop down to a more conventional size. Right now I'm 6 foot and 346lbs and would love to drop about a 100lbs. I just want to make myself more accessable to a greater range of women. Dating is a numbers game, and to be honest, right now my range of dating options is fairly limited. I really wanted to discuss this with people who might understand where I'm coming from and just hear your thoughts and your insights. It would be greatly appreciated as their is really no one else I can discuss this with and this is something that is really heavy on mind right now. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Venom

Anjula said:


> I broken up with my bf...



Oh I'm so sorry that really sucks, I hope you find someone better.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> You NEVER qualify for 'eligible nice Polish boy'.



story of my life


----------



## ManBeef

Once again I let someone get a few steps close then they totally fuck me over. I am so use to this shit that it feels almost natural to be so fucking upset. I knew this shit was gonna happen... I tried to push it away but the claims of a "happily ever after" were to good to pass up... Now I am regretting ever even opening that fucking book. Why do I never listen to my self when I am scream from the inside to back off? I am such a fucking idiot. 11 girlfriends && 4 exclusive dating partners after all doing the same shit to me... I should know not to fall for this lame shit. But I am so damn fucking weak. I crush on people way to fucking fast. But I can hold back... unless they show interest. Then I lose my common sense && like an idiot trust in people. Fuck this shit... I am tired of being used. I hate the opposite sex more && more. I know all aren't the same but this irrational dislike won't easily vanish when this is all I have known. Fuck man I just wish I was stronger && not such a lame idiot... I deserve getting hurt for being so careless. This seems to be what life wants for me. I am your emotional punching bag. When you are having issues with your significant other, please come use me. You can say sweet meaningless bullshit to me && get my hopes up. I will assist in feeding you emotions until you figure out you want him back. You can then fuck me over && leave me sitting with a pile of hurt while you feel better over the fact that you got emotional attention from another dumb fuck of a loser... I am done. I am leaving this place for a good while. To those of you that were chill with me, thanks for being so kind. I love you guys but I need to get my shit straight before I finally fucking crack. Bye for now


----------



## HDANGEL15

ManBeef said:


> Once again I let someone get a few steps close then they totally fuck me over. I am so use to this shit that it feels almost natural to be so fucking upset. I knew this shit was gonna happen... I tried to push it away but the claims of a "happily ever after" were to good to pass up... Now I am regretting ever even opening that fucking book. Why do I never listen to my self when I am scream from the inside to back off? I am such a fucking idiot. *11 girlfriends && 4 exclusive dating partners after all doing the same shit to me*... I should know not to fall for this lame shit. But I am so damn fucking weak. I crush on people way to fucking fast. But I can hold back... unless they show interest. Then I lose my common sense && like an idiot trust in people. Fuck this shit... I am tired of being used. I hate the opposite sex more && more. I know all aren't the same but this irrational dislike won't easily vanish when this is all I have known. Fuck man I just wish I was stronger && not such a lame idiot... I deserve getting hurt for being so careless. This seems to be what life wants for me*. I am your emotional punching bag. When you are having issues with your significant other, please come use me. You can say sweet meaningless bullshit to me && get my hopes up. I will assist in feeding you emotions until you figure out you want him back.* You can then fuck me over && leave me sitting with a pile of hurt while you feel better over the fact that you got emotional attention from another dumb fuck of a loser... I am done. I am leaving this place for a good while. To those of you that were chill with me, thanks for being so kind. I love you guys but I need to get my shit straight before I finally fucking crack. Bye for now



*(((MANBEEF))) it seems you played a huge role in this....yet want to blame *HER*.....have you ever heard the expression that INSANITY is doing the same thing over and over and expecting DIFFERENT RESULTS?

honestly...not trying to kick you when you are down....but this entire post seems rather irrational.....just my lousy 2 cents


life is short keep it simple

......*


----------



## lovelocs

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((MANBEEF))) it seems you played a huge role in this....yet want to blame *HER*.....have you ever heard the expression that INSANITY is doing the same thing over and over and expecting DIFFERENT RESULTS?
> 
> honestly...not trying to kick you when you are down....but this entire post seems rather irrational.....just my lousy 2 cents
> 
> 
> life is short keep it simple
> 
> ......*



I kinda think he did a good job of taking some of the blame on his shoulders. He's kicking himself as much as or more then *her*, at least by my reading... 

Oh well, sh1t repeatedly happens...


----------



## JulieD

ManBeef said:


> Once again I let someone get a few steps close then they totally fuck me over. I am so use to this shit that it feels almost natural to be so fucking upset. I knew this shit was gonna happen... I tried to push it away but the claims of a "happily ever after" were to good to pass up... Now I am regretting ever even opening that fucking book. Why do I never listen to my self when I am scream from the inside to back off? I am such a fucking idiot. 11 girlfriends && 4 exclusive dating partners after all doing the same shit to me... I should know not to fall for this lame shit. But I am so damn fucking weak. I crush on people way to fucking fast. But I can hold back... unless they show interest. Then I lose my common sense && like an idiot trust in people. Fuck this shit... I am tired of being used. I hate the opposite sex more && more. I know all aren't the same but this irrational dislike won't easily vanish when this is all I have known. Fuck man I just wish I was stronger && not such a lame idiot... I deserve getting hurt for being so careless. This seems to be what life wants for me. I am your emotional punching bag. When you are having issues with your significant other, please come use me. You can say sweet meaningless bullshit to me && get my hopes up. I will assist in feeding you emotions until you figure out you want him back. You can then fuck me over && leave me sitting with a pile of hurt while you feel better over the fact that you got emotional attention from another dumb fuck of a loser... I am done. I am leaving this place for a good while. To those of you that were chill with me, thanks for being so kind. I love you guys but I need to get my shit straight before I finally fucking crack. Bye for now



With all due respect, there is a lot of back and forth-ness that happens on the forums at Dims. Normally, I like to keep out of things, its better for me that way. One of the best things about the BHM/FFA boards, is there really is not too much of that going around in here. With that being said, Manbeef sounds like he is really going through something personal, that has hit him deep. I know that I personally have had my heart broken a time or too, being my fault or his, it doesnt really matter...it still hurts the same. It doesnt seam to me that Manbeef is looking for any of us to tell him what to do, or to bring him down any more then he already is, it seams as if he is doing a good job all by himself. Now, I understand that not every one can empathies with others, or they place judgement with out knowing (you should meet my mom), but when one of us is down, let try not to kick them. I understand every one also has opinions about situations, and circumstances that looking from the out side, are controlled. Im not asking for you to not form those opinions, Im just asking to try and hold back a little. This thread, in particular is the un happy thread. It was started as a way for us to express what we are going through and struggling with, whatever may be bringing us down in our lives currently. So, I am asking everyone politely, to please try to refrain from negativity towards another, at least when it is obvious that someone is hurting. I understand that I dont have to read each ones responses, and that everyone is entitled to their opinions and can pretty much post whatever they want, I get that. That does goes two fold, and if you dont like hearing about depressing crap, or you know that you just simply dont have the personality to deal with other peoples "whining", then maybe the un happy thread, just isnt the place for you. The Dims forum is so big, im sure you can find another place to post any opinions you may have about anyone, im just asking for an over all camaraderie of respect for each other and what each on of us is dealing with.

Manbeef, I am sorry that you are going through this. I know that when you get your feelings involved and open up with someone, it makes you very vulnerable. That is one of the many blessing of being human, but it is also one of the curses as well. I wish that I had the magic words to say that would make you feel better, but i dont. I just want to reassure you that it will get easier, and that you will learn from you mistakes. I am one of those kind of people who has a tendency to wear my heart on my sleave, and i am just speaking from experience, that there is a reason it is locked deep inside your chest. Im not saying to never take you heart out, i do it all the time, just keep it a little closer next time, it is your heart, you need to protect it. I am sure that someday you will find someone who is wants to love you, as much as you want to love her, until then, stay strong and dont give up. You are a good guy, I know this first hand...maybe a little pervy sometimes, but thats your charm. I promise you, it will get easier every day...just keep your chin up


----------



## luv_it_here

I'm unhappy about the current state of my home! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWl4pcTFssc

- and here's a video I shot during the storm (was raining much worse later on too)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RW7Q3rA-PQ


Brightside - new apartment time! I'm a weirdo who enjoys moving. It's great exercise! (yes, us BHMs do enjoy healthy activities - I can think of a few good ones right now. hehehe), and a fresh space to live in. 

Still though, I liked it here. *pout*


----------



## Rowan

luv_it_here said:


> I'm unhappy about the current state of my home!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWl4pcTFssc
> 
> - and here's a video I shot during the storm (was raining much worse later on too)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RW7Q3rA-PQ
> 
> 
> Brightside - new apartment time! I'm a weirdo who enjoys moving. Good exercise (yes, us BHMs do enjoy healthy activities - I can think of a few good ones right now. hehehe), and a fresh space to live in.
> 
> Still though, I liked it here. *pout*


luv....wanna come to Florida and move all my stuff in a couple weeks then?


----------



## thekidstable

slowpoke219 said:


> At midyear I met a wonderful woman who I fell in love with from the word go. The first night I laid in bed with her I realized that she was the one I had been searching my whole life and I was overwhelmed with the idea that I had finally found her and that I was sleeping next to the woman who would be my wife. ....I can't help but feel that I may never find a lady with whom I had that sort of connection with. Many of the ladies that find me attractive, I don't necessarily find attractive back.... I've felt and feel even more so today that my self appearance has become the biggest obstacle in my love life. ...When I hear and read what women look for in a man, I think to myself, "I'm all those things"...I really wanted to discuss this with people who might understand where I'm coming from and just hear your thoughts and your insights. It would be greatly appreciated as their is really no one else I can discuss this with and this is something that is really heavy on mind right now. Thank you all in advance.



Well I may be wrong, but it seems to me that now every time you get with a woman, you want her to be the one and make her more than a just a girlfriend. And if you're worrying about losing her from the start, any hint of forcing such expectations on someone so early would make the relationship go sour. 

Alls I can say is to take things slow. Just be confident, you know you you are and what you want, so _stop worrying about failing again_ and let what will happen, happen. It seems like you're hitting the gas too early. Just sit back and cruise for a while. The girls that hook up with you because they find you attractive may not be looking for more than just a fling at that point, but if you just nurture the relationship a little, it could go either way. 

And I'm sure the lucky gals that _do_ get to know you won't want to give you up so easily.


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> With all due respect, there is a lot of back and forth-ness that happens on the forums at Dims. Normally, I like to keep out of things, its better for me that way. One of the best things about the BHM/FFA boards, is there really is not too much of that going around in here. With that being said, Manbeef sounds like he is really going through something personal, that has hit him deep. I know that I personally have had my heart broken a time or too, being my fault or his, it doesnt really matter...it still hurts the same. It doesnt seam to me that Manbeef is looking for any of us to tell him what to do, or to bring him down any more then he already is, it seams as if he is doing a good job all by himself. Now, I understand that not every one can empathies with others, or they place judgement with out knowing (you should meet my mom), but when one of us is down, let try not to kick them. I understand every one also has opinions about situations, and circumstances that looking from the out side, are controlled. Im not asking for you to not form those opinions, Im just asking to try and hold back a little. This thread, in particular is the un happy thread. It was started as a way for us to express what we are going through and struggling with, whatever may be bringing us down in our lives currently. So, I am asking everyone politely, to please try to refrain from negativity towards another, at least when it is obvious that someone is hurting. I understand that I dont have to read each ones responses, and that everyone is entitled to their opinions and can pretty much post whatever they want, I get that. That does goes two fold, and if you dont like hearing about depressing crap, or you know that you just simply dont have the personality to deal with other peoples "whining", then maybe the un happy thread, just isnt the place for you. The Dims forum is so big, im sure you can find another place to post any opinions you may have about anyone, im just asking for an over all camaraderie of respect for each other and what each on of us is dealing with.
> 
> Manbeef, I am sorry that you are going through this. I know that when you get your feelings involved and open up with someone, it makes you very vulnerable. That is one of the many blessing of being human, but it is also one of the curses as well. I wish that I had the magic words to say that would make you feel better, but i dont. I just want to reassure you that it will get easier, and that you will learn from you mistakes. I am one of those kind of people who has a tendency to wear my heart on my sleave, and i am just speaking from experience, that there is a reason it is locked deep inside your chest. Im not saying to never take you heart out, i do it all the time, just keep it a little closer next time, it is your heart, you need to protect it. I am sure that someday you will find someone who is wants to love you, as much as you want to love her, until then, stay strong and dont give up. You are a good guy, I know this first hand...maybe a little pervy sometimes, but thats your charm. I promise you, it will get easier every day...just keep your chin up


I agree with Julie. The guy didn't post to get approval or condemnation. He just needed to get it off his chest. Whether anyone likes it or not, this is the appropriate thread for it.


----------



## slowpoke219

thekidstable said:


> Alls I can say is to take things slow. Just be confident, you know you you are and what you want, so _stop worrying about failing again_ and let what will happen, happen. It seems like you're hitting the gas too early. Just sit back and cruise for a while. The girls that hook up with you because they find you attractive may not be looking for more than just a fling at that point, but if you just nurture the relationship a little, it could go either way.
> 
> And I'm sure the lucky gals that _do_ get to know you won't want to give you up so easily.



Thank you.


----------



## femaleseat

i was supposed to go to this real hot:really sad: party...all dressed up and sexy and party till the morning......and my party partners backed out...:really sad:


----------



## FishCharming

femaleseat said:


> i was supposed to go to this real hot:really sad: party...all dressed up and sexy and party till the morning......and my party partners backed out...:really sad:



her i come to save the daaaaaaaay! just let me get my ball gag and fez and i'm on my way! just text me the address!


----------



## femaleseat

FishCharming said:


> her i come to save the daaaaaaaay! just let me get my ball gag and fez and i'm on my way! just text me the address!



change of plans....heading to partyyyyyyy


----------



## thekidstable

slowpoke219 said:


> Thank you.


you're welcome. I hope it helped, if even just a bit.


----------



## RentonBob

One of my friends and her son were attacked my her nephew and had their throats slashed. But, I'm so thankful that they are both improving in the hospital.


----------



## lovelocs

RentonBob said:


> One of my friends and her son were attacked my her nephew and had their throats slashed. But, I'm so thankful that they are both improving in the hospital.



Wow. That's really horrible. But I am glad they're going to be ok.


----------



## luv_it_here

Floria sounds nice.  PM ME! lol



Rowan said:


> luv....wanna come to Florida and move all my stuff in a couple weeks then?


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I watched Precious. I was unhappy that it didn't live up the expectations I had set. 

However, it was a good movie I was just had it built up a bit more than I should have.


----------



## VickiNicole

Unhappy that a guy sent me a message on plentyoffish, asking if he could feel my boobs. Never met this guy before or talked to him before. 

Unhappy that this guy i did meet before asked me to change clothes for him on cam and give him a fashion show. He irritated the crap out of me. Had to block him.

Want a respectful gentleman to come into my life who knows how to speak to a woman with diginity.


----------



## Venom

RentonBob said:


> One of my friends and her son were attacked my her nephew and had their throats slashed. But, I'm so thankful that they are both improving in the hospital.



Holy shit, I'm glad they are getting better. Do they know why he attacked them?


----------



## RentonBob

lovelocs said:


> Wow. That's really horrible. But I am glad they're going to be ok.





Venom said:


> Holy shit, I'm glad they are getting better. Do they know why he attacked them?



Thank you both. No, the last I had heard yesterday, they still haven't found him yet...


----------



## FishCharming

ugh, dilemmas!!!!


----------



## VickiNicole

I still need to see that movie



Dockta_Dockta said:


> I watched Precious. I was unhappy that it didn't live up the expectations I had set.
> 
> However, it was a good movie I was just had it built up a bit more than I should have.


----------



## VickiNicole

wow thats awful Bob, Good to hear they are improving



RentonBob said:


> One of my friends and her son were attacked my her nephew and had their throats slashed. But, I'm so thankful that they are both improving in the hospital.


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Thank you both. No, the last I had heard yesterday, they still haven't found him yet...



omg! that sucksssssssssss


----------



## femaleseat

im unhappy that i have the mother of all hangovers!!!


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> im unhappy that i have the mother of all hangovers!!!



Must have been some party lol


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Must have been some party lol



was fuckin AWSOME!!!!
but u would think at this point i woul have learnt to drink without getting hungover...LOl


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> One of my friends and her son were attacked my her nephew and had their throats slashed. But, I'm so thankful that they are both improving in the hospital.


*
keepin them all in my prayers....for a FULL RECovery..*


----------



## Xevoxify

I'm unhappy that after spending 4 days re-writing a couple reports, to new management specs, they just scrapped them instead.  I could have better used the 4 days to finish the reports that we are going ahead with!


----------



## Surlysomething

RentonBob said:


> One of my friends and her son were attacked my her nephew and had their throats slashed. But, I'm so thankful that they are both improving in the hospital.




Damn. 

I'm so glad they're doing well. Sending good thoughts their way.


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> keepin them all in my prayers....for a FULL RECovery..*





Surlysomething said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm so glad they're doing well. Sending good thoughts their way.



Thank you both so much. I found out that they got out of the hospital today and are staying with some other friends until they catch the guy who did this... Scary stuff


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

VickiNicole said:


> I still need to see that movie



If you have netflix it's streaming on there now.


----------



## JulieD

My kitchen ceiling leaks when some one takes a shower...Booo!


----------



## JulieD

Ugh...I had to take this morning off for a meeting, now that meeting is over, and I have to go to work. It is sooo boring there, I know I'm going to be done with everything by 2, and then I will have to sit there doing nothing for 3.5 hours! I need mental stimulation!


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> Ugh...I had to take this morning off for a meeting, now that meeting is over, and I have to go to work. It is sooo boring there, I know I'm going to be done with everything by 2, and then I will have to sit there doing nothing for 3.5 hours! I need mental stimulation!



pace yourself! or fake a seizure, ya know whatever


----------



## Venom

I'm making gingerbread houses with my cousins today and got told that I am not suppose to make a gingerbread house of the damned and there are to be no zombies, blood, cthulhu, entrails or dead santa. My house this year will be so depressing.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Venom said:


> I'm making gingerbread houses with my cousins today and got told that I am not suppose to make a gingerbread house of the damned and there are to be no zombies, blood, cthulhu, entrails or dead santa. My house this year will be so depressing.



What the hell is the point then?


----------



## NJDoll

my back is killing me, I am in a desperate need of a back massage!


----------



## CastingPearls

Venom said:


> I'm making gingerbread houses with my cousins today and got told that I am not suppose to make a gingerbread house of the damned and there are to be no zombies, blood, cthulhu, entrails or dead santa. My house this year will be so depressing.


Make your own and take LOTS of pics kthxbai!


----------



## thekidstable

im late getting xmas gifts as usual, and the only good deal for one of the gifts I'm giving won't ship until the 27th at the earliest:doh:


----------



## Amaranthine

Well...just got home for break.

Found out my uncle was diagnosed with a rare disease (seriously, one in a million) that causes ulcers and tumors. 

My mom is stressed from spending all day with my grandmother, who just got out of rehabilitation after breaking her hip, and lord knows she copes with it by smoking. 

...Merry Christmas? 

Oh well, I'll try my best to cheer everyone up. That's what I'm here for :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Well...just got home for break.
> 
> Found out my uncle was diagnosed with a rare disease (seriously, one in a million) that causes ulcers and tumors.
> 
> My mom is stressed from spending all day with my grandmother, who just got out of rehabilitation after breaking her hip, and lord knows she copes with it by smoking.
> 
> ...Merry Christmas?
> 
> Oh well, I'll try my best to cheer everyone up. That's what I'm here for :happy:



You're here for sexy pictures...... of your mom.


----------



## Tad

Venom said:


> I'm making gingerbread houses with my cousins today and got told that I am not suppose to make a gingerbread house of the damned and there are to be no zombies, blood, cthulhu, entrails or dead santa. My house this year will be so depressing.



This makes no sense! If you are going to eat them, doesnt it make more sense to make them evil beings that deserve to be devoured by a vengeful god, rather than sweet and pure innocents who are devoured because there is no justice?

And Amaranthine, sorry about your uncle


----------



## JulieD

UGH! I borrowed season 1 and 2 of True Blood from a friend, and somehow I did not watch all of season one?!? I could have swore I watched all of it, but I started to watch season 2, just now, and am completely lost! Boo! Now, I have to borrow season 1 again, to watch what I missed...wtf?


----------



## Goreki

Venom said:


> I'm making gingerbread houses with my cousins today and got told that I am not suppose to make a gingerbread house of the damned and there are to be no zombies, blood, cthulhu, entrails or dead santa. My house this year will be so depressing.



Make it covered with angels holding guns and knives and swords. They can be Special Attack Force Xmas, and stand proud as the enforcrs of holiday cheer.

Then you can fill the inside of the house with all the monsters they've defeated.


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> UGH! I borrowed season 1 and 2 of True Blood from a friend, and somehow I did not watch all of season one?!? I could have swore I watched all of it, but I started to watch season 2, just now, and am completely lost! Boo! Now, I have to borrow season 1 again, to watch what I missed...wtf?



fuck that! here: http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/true_blood/

streaming, for your pleasure, lol


----------



## Surlysomething

The fact that a couple women I work with thought that my business had anything to do with them.

Guess what? It doesn't.


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> fuck that! here: http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/true_blood/
> 
> streaming, for your pleasure, lol



and this is why you are my ibff! *likes*


----------



## nic_nic07

Venom said:


> On my way to a final today I got a phone call that my aunt was just killed in a car accident. I so showed up to class still crying and I am pretty sure that I failed the final.


OMG!  That's so sad. I'm so sorry. :hug: You and your family are in my prayers.

Amaranthine-same with you.  My grandma is going through a period as well. Blessings to you and your family-especially your uncle.


----------



## Venom

CastingPearls said:


> Make your own and take LOTS of pics kthxbai!



Well I ended up rebelling when I realized my sisters house was a golds gym and made a lil gingerbread cthulhu. 

View attachment DSC02177_2.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

Venom said:


> Well I ended up rebelling when I realized my sisters house was a golds gym and made a lil gingerbread cthulhu.



OMGIWISHICOULDREPYOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melian

Venom said:


> Well I ended up rebelling when I realized my sisters house was a golds gym and made a lil gingerbread cthulhu.



You're so creative :happy:

I would have just pooped on her gym and said something stupid like, "hai guyz, who brought the yule log?"


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> OMGIWISHICOULDREPYOU!!!!!!!!



what he said!


----------



## CastingPearls

Venom said:


> Well I ended up rebelling when I realized my sisters house was a golds gym and made a lil gingerbread cthulhu.


unbelievably awesome!!!


----------



## NYC_FFA

First Christmas as a married couple, and my husband and I are apart for Christmas.  He had to work, so he's not getting home until the 27th.


----------



## Meddlecase

My good headphones are fucking dead. Wah. Now I have to use the ten dollar ones with bad bass quality.


----------



## Amaranthine

Meddlecase said:


> My good headphones are fucking dead. Wah. Now I have to use the ten dollar ones with bad bass quality.



UGH. I know that feeling. I HATE breaking good headphones, but it happens all the time. Luckily, the ones I have now have replaceable wires! 

It's hard being an audiophile :doh:


----------



## Meddlecase

Amaranthine said:


> UGH. I know that feeling. I HATE breaking good headphones, but it happens all the time. Luckily, the ones I have now have *replaceable wires*!
> 
> It's hard being an audiophile :doh:


I require that you send me these marvels of audio technology. 
Seriously though, I didn't even know headphones with replaceable wires even existed. I will be getting some. Whenever I stop being broke.


----------



## thekidstable

I don't mean to be a downer, but just looking at some of the stuff my family gave me and knowing how lucky I am. And I think of all those people who woke up today and got nothing, and all the kitties and doggies in the shelters who still have no home. I don't deserve any of this.


----------



## Meddlecase

Mom and "stepdad" arguing. Over nothing. As usual. I need my own place.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had the day off yesterday....as I am taking off Thursday/Friday for NYC!!!!!
.....got an hour into my work and during this time it sounded like a jack hammer was right over my head.......until the sound stopped, a big boom and everything went BLACK..........waited 45 minutes and the utilities co had been called for a power [email protected]#$%^&*()*&^%$#@!~*


----------



## Discodave

My horrible hang over/sugar rush fall out. 5 days of constent eating and drinking and i feel like someones slowly smacking my head with a large hamer. bleh


----------



## prettysteve

NJDoll said:


> my back is killing me, I am in a desperate need of a back massage!



I would be willing to give you a neck and back massage and even sing you a love rap song. No Charge!!!:wubu:


----------



## JulieD

Yeah, I just totally got laid....off. Boo


----------



## Tad

JulieD said:


> Yeah, I just totally got laid....off. Boo



Wow, not that there is any good time for it, but extra suckiness to have it happen at this time of the year 

Good luck in bouncing back quickly!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Actually there are several things but will only name one today..lol.
Needing a financial miracle!!! enough said huh?


----------



## penguin

I woke up too early


----------



## Sasquatch!

*sings Penguin a lullaby*


----------



## penguin

Sasquatch! said:


> *sings Penguin a lullaby*



Aww, you're sweet  But I have to take my daughter to day care today, and then have some errands to run...and then I get the joy of housework! Come back at nap time, you can sing me to sleep then


----------



## Sasquatch!

penguin said:


> Aww, you're sweet  But I have to take my daughter to day care today, and then have some errands to run...and then I get the joy of housework! Come back at nap time, you can sing me to sleep then



*checks watch and diary*


----------



## JayDanger

I'm going through ridiculously frustrating girl issues right now, and it makes me unhappy.


----------



## Paquito

I left my apartment around the 12th. I unplugged everything I own before that and turned off the heating/AC. 

My other roommate has been staying at her friends house when she has to go back to work. She also unplugged all of her things.

Our electric bill was $128.

What the hell?


----------



## ManBeef

I gotta tinkle... but we are remodeling the lavatory && are working on the plumbing. No water = no sprinkler yet


----------



## ManBeef

Paquito said:


> I left my apartment around the 12th. I unplugged everything I own before that and turned off the heating/AC.
> 
> My other roommate has been staying at her friends house when she has to go back to work. She also unplugged all of her things.
> 
> Our electric bill was $128.
> 
> What the hell?



Maybe hobos broke in && enjoyed your living space?


----------



## lovelocs

ManBeef said:


> Maybe hobos broke in && enjoyed your living space?



I'm thinking. Squatters are getting *aggressive*.


----------



## CleverBomb

Paquito said:


> I left my apartment around the 12th. I unplugged everything I own before that and turned off the heating/AC.
> 
> My other roommate has been staying at her friends house when she has to go back to work. She also unplugged all of her things.
> 
> Our electric bill was $128.
> 
> What the hell?


Other units in your building might be tapped into your circuit for critical systems such as HVAC or the refrigerator outlet, so that they can be kept running while that other unit is vacant and their power is nominally shut off.

I know that in my apartment (which has some other wiring "quirks") there's at least one outlet that's not on the meter/main switch.

It's at least worth asking the landlord about, if not actually going through the hassle of throwing circuit breakers and poking around with electrical testers (don't try this unless you have the proper training, of course). A very simple test would be to shut off and unplug everything you can and then go out and look at your electric meter to see if anything is still drawing power. More complex (and disruptive) would be to throw the main switch at the meter (make sure it's yours though, first!) and see if any of your fellow tenants call the landlord to complain about their power going out...

-Rusty


----------



## Anjula

everything,shity day


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> everything,shity day



Maybe this will cheer you up?


----------



## deanbpm

I lost someone really close to me a few days a go and it has hit me pretty hard


----------



## lovelocs

I'm sorry, Dean. Know that even if we can't do anything to ease the pain. we do care.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny

lovelocs said:


> I'm sorry, Dean. Know that even if we can't do anything to ease the pain. we do care.



Ditto, Dean... Sorry for your loss.

It makes my complaint of being single (For too long) seem a little shallow, but I miss being held at night.


----------



## thekidstable

deanbpm said:


> I lost someone really close to me a few days a go and it has hit me pretty hard



I'm sorry for your loss. All I can offer is hope that you will remember the times you shared, and think not of sorrow but of how he or she would want you to live on and be happy, and cared for you, just as we do here.


----------



## deanbpm

Cheers guys


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I tried sleeping with clothing. I had bizarre dreams and woke up terribly over heated after 2 hours. It appears I've doomed myself to naked-dom for the rest of my sleeping career. Oh well


----------



## Sasquatch!

I totally read that as "Naked Doom".


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> I totally read that as "Naked Doom".



No no, that's my serial killer name. Remember? :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I tried sleeping with clothing. I had bizarre dreams and woke up terribly over heated after 2 hours. It appears I've doomed myself to naked-dom for the rest of my sleeping career. Oh well



hehe hugs I can totally understand this once I started sleeping nakey there wasnt any going back the only pjs and nighties I own are either around the house clothes or lingerie


----------



## ThinkingFA

My wife had her first appointment with a therapist yesterday and spent most of it talking about my problems.


----------



## FishCharming

himym...


----------



## Surlysomething

The misery at work knows no bounds. 

Haha.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> No no, that's my serial killer name. Remember? :doh:



I thought your serial killer name was "Scarlet Mangina"?


----------



## CastingPearls

ThinkingFA said:


> My wife had her first appointment with a therapist yesterday and spent most of it talking about my problems.


Would it be so evil of me to initially laugh when I first read this? Now that I've composed myself, hey--good luck with that. <been there>


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> I thought your serial killer name was "Scarlet Mangina"?



I change it every new year.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> The misery at work knows no bounds.
> 
> Haha.



*ditto that.......beyond mundane boring....billling......100s and 100's of VA abstracts @$10.......again and again and again

:doh:

did i forget to mention how happy i am to be employeed?*


----------



## JayDanger

I'm unhappy when people feel like they can't be straight with me. This girl I've been putting time into gave me the "it's not you, you did nothing wrong, I'm just not over my ex" line. 

Sure enough, the "friendzoning" started almost immediately afterwards. Being shot down I can deal with, but I hate the awkwardness of being shot down and then having to pretend to be their friend as to not appear childish and immature.


----------



## FishCharming

JayDanger said:


> I'm unhappy when people feel like they can't be straight with me. This girl I've been putting time into gave me the "it's not you, you did nothing wrong, I'm just not over my ex" line.
> 
> Sure enough, the "friendzoning" started almost immediately afterwards. Being shot down I can deal with, but I hate the awkwardness of being shot down and then having to pretend to be their friend as to not appear childish and immature.



dude, go watch the Tao of Steve. all of my best relationships started in the friend zone. come to think of it all of my best booty calls too! not to sound all PUA (gasp!!!) but dont go coming on too strong and let the ladies come to you.


----------



## lovelocs

FishCharming said:


> dude, go watch the *Tao of Steve*. all of my best relationships started in the friend zone. come to think of it all of my best booty calls too! not to sound all PUA (gasp!!!) but dont go coming on too strong and let the ladies come to you.



Dude, you just said the Tao of Steve. That was my movie, back in the day.

I'm unhappy about a continued cold snap, and brokeosity.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Awww... I would totally pay you fo'sex. If I weren't broke too.


----------



## graphicsgal

JayDanger said:


> I'm unhappy when people feel like they can't be straight with me. This girl I've been putting time into gave me the "it's not you, you did nothing wrong, I'm just not over my ex" line.
> 
> Sure enough, the "friendzoning" started almost immediately afterwards. Being shot down I can deal with, but I hate the awkwardness of being shot down and then having to pretend to be their friend as to not appear childish and immature.



Yeah, I can rather relate to this. I wasn't even looking for a relationship. But then, I met this guy who smothered me until I relented to a relationship. Only now, he is very distant and telling me that he wasn't ready for a relationship. Trying very hard to be noble and keep my head up about it. 

Chin up. Or so I keep telling myself.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Awww... I would totally pay you fo'sex. If I weren't broke too.



Initial non-caffeinated Black woman response  

View attachment prince WTF.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> Initial non-caffeinated Black woman response









:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

anxiety


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> anxiety



Eat a banana. 

I know your's is probably serious anxiety, but when I'm about perform, (musically) and I'm feelig anxious I eat a banana. The potassium calms the nerves. One if my drum instructors taught me. It always helps.


----------



## ThinkingFA

CastingPearls said:


> Would it be so evil of me to initially laugh when I first read this? Now that I've composed myself, hey--good luck with that. <been there>



Nah. I'd probably laugh, too, if the shoe was on the other foot. Being sarcastic as I am, irony does that to me.

For the record, I'm seeing a therapist, too, but trying to focus on my negative responses to those things about her that bother me.


----------



## ThinkingFA

I'm unhappy that I'm into my second hour on hold trying to re-book a cancelled flight. Oh well, at least I didn't have to get to the connection in ATL first to find out. Could be spending all day and all night there.


----------



## Venom

My cat failed miserably while trying to jump over me when she fell she scratched my back and hit a tattoo I got 2 nights ago. It hurts like hell and I'm worried she might have fucked it up.


----------



## JulieD

Venom said:


> My cat failed miserably while trying to jump over me when she fell she scratched my back and hit a tattoo I got 2 nights ago. It hurts like hell and I'm worried she might have fucked it up.



oh that sucks...i hope its alright...


----------



## Tyrael

What is love!?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tyrael said:


> What is love!?



It's when the friend/partner decides to shit their pants because they're so drunk . . . And you help them clean themselves up without questions.


----------



## graphicsgal

Still my boss.

But now, my dad got engaged to afore mentioned 31-year old.


----------



## Paquito

I don't think I'm going with the right major. But then I don't think there really is a "right major" for me. Nothing thrills me. Nothing catches my interest and says "I NEED to study this, I NEED to learn absolutely everything because I am that invested in the subject, and I would be happy to work in this field for the rest of my life."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I don't think I'm going with the right major. But then I don't think there really is a "right major" for me. Nothing thrills me. Nothing catches my interest and says "I NEED to study this, I NEED to learn absolutely everything because I am that invested in the subject, and I would be happy to work in this field for the rest of my life."



That's the whole point of college. To find it. 

So you spend the first two years taking crazy courses like, billiards, and shit like that.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Tyrael said:


> What is love!?



Baby don't hurt me...don't hurt me...no more...

*Dances off*


----------



## FishCharming

NYC_FFA said:


> Baby don't hurt me...don't hurt me...no more...
> 
> *Dances off*



bumm bumm ohh ohhh owhaa owhhha owhha owahha, owowhoa whoa....


----------



## JulieD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyP-3lTgKVk

sorry...i know, but someone had too


----------



## Lil BigginZ

everything i do is never good enough


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's when the friend/partner decides to shit their pants because they're so drunk . . . And you help them clean themselves up without questions.



Gross, Zowie!!!

And I am unhappy for two reasons: 1) I've been sick for over a week (still at work, of course...) and 2) I will never get to use this tinychat business and see the disgusting things you guys are likely doing on there


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> I don't think I'm going with the right major. But then I don't think there really is a "right major" for me. Nothing thrills me. Nothing catches my interest and says "I NEED to study this, I NEED to learn absolutely everything because I am that invested in the subject, and I would be happy to work in this field for the rest of my life."



You know, I don't think most people ever do. There are people who discover a passion and are fortunate enough to get to study it and make it a career. A lot of other people don't find one particular passion in life (for all that they may be passionate about life), and some who do find one passion cannot, or will not, make it the focus of their studies or career.

I think the important thing is that you do find joy in life in some form and place, not that it has to be from your studies or career. Obviously you don't want your studies or career to be a source of aggravation, pain, and general suckiness in your life, but if you can find something you like well enough and which doesn't interfere much with enjoying your life overall....then you are doing pretty well.

Having said all that, does your college have a counseling service? They may have some personality/temperament type tests and some follow up information on types of careers that are apt to work well for yours. I'm not promising great things from those, but you never know, they might give you some interesting ideas.

Good luck!


----------



## MasterShake

I really like Tad's response, and would add that sometimes it's actually nice having a career in something that's not a "calling" or major passion, because sometimes the real world has a way of sullying or tarnishing what you love if you turn it into a job, if that makes sense.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Gross, Zowie!!!
> 
> And I am unhappy for two reasons: 1) I've been sick for over a week (still at work, of course...) and 2) I will never get to use this tinychat business and see the disgusting things you guys are likely doing on there



last night we all got naked and smothered ourselves with tapioca pudding. it was awesome!


----------



## Tad

I'm unhappy that my boss got laid off yesterday--largely because of personality conflicts between him and our president. Getting a new part time manager coming in under contract.....somebody I've worked for before, at another company, and who I didn't care for much as a manager (nice enough personally, and has some good skills, just don't feel he looks out for those reporting to him).

Having to really think about whether I want to stay at this place or not. :doh:


----------



## JulieD

Lil BigginZ said:


> everything i do is never good enough



i think you are good enough :wubu:


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> last night we all got naked and smothered ourselves with tapioca pudding. it was awesome!



You would have. Make a video, next time.


----------



## JulieD

my IBFF is sick with strept throat... boo . Get better soon Fish...


----------



## thekidstable

Tad said:


> I'm unhappy that my boss got laid off yesterday--largely because of personality conflicts between him and our president. Getting a new part time manager coming in under contract.....somebody I've worked for before, at another company, and who I didn't care for much as a manager (nice enough personally, and has some good skills, just don't feel he looks out for those reporting to him).
> 
> Having to really think about whether I want to stay at this place or not. :doh:



I'm sorry to hear. I'd say give it a while though, the job market isn't exactly flourishing right now, and you never know what could happen if you give it a chance.


----------



## thekidstable

Tyrael said:


> What is love!?









I'm sorry. Cheer up though! It ain't nothin'.


----------



## graphicsgal

Monday my world came crashing down...the 31-year old? In a surprise twist my dad married her at his work party. So now I have a step-mom who is younger than I am. 

Also, the "good" guy completely broke my heart with his nonsense. Slowly coming out of that....still feel like I have been punched in the gut. But you know, life happens. Just have to keep moving forward.


----------



## Surlysomething

Today and every single fucking day I just wish people would SHUT THE FUCK UP!

Noise pollution is killing my soul.


----------



## FishCharming

the girl i like at work who got engaged a month ago broke it off last weekend. i do actually like her but i'm a huge flirt at work and play up how much i like this particular girl for comedic benefit. it's all fun and games to go around professing my undying love and suggesting we run off to canada to get married when she's not available. but now she's single... and you all know my whole availability to desirability ratio conundrum. 

so last night we worked together for the first time since her breakup and i'm a little on the stand-offish side since i dont want to seem all opportunistic and whatnot and she attacks me for being cold now that she's finally single. so now i feel obligated to step it back up. we get back to flirty as usual and then some and she starts talking about hanging out and texting and whatnot. so now i'm feeling like maybe it's time to start pulling back a little since i've obviously led her on a bit. but the internal monologue starts getting all cacophonous on me: she's available, run! but she's on the rebound and anything you do with her would be a huge mistake, hawt! ugh!

and then to complicate matters even further a bunch of the girls at work last night told me flat out that nothing would ever happen between me and this girl, activating my man-pride. so now i really want to make something happen just to throw it in their faces even though i know it wont work out....

aaaaaaaaaand she's been texting me all morning. sigh... 

so, in summery, i am unhappy about my malfunctioning brain and personal baggage mishandlery.


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> so, in summery, i am unhappy about my malfunctioning brain and personal baggage mishandlery.



So in wintery you're happy about your malfunctioning brain? 

In all seriousness though, rebound shit is tricky. ESPECIALLY rebound shit after being serious enough to be engaged. The fact that she's flirting and what not so soon after breaking off an engagement speaks volumes about this girl. Tread lightly, sir.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> the girl i like at work who got engaged a month ago broke it off last weekend. i do actually like her but i'm a huge flirt at work and play up how much i like this particular girl for comedic benefit. it's all fun and games to go around professing my undying love and suggesting we run off to canada to get married when she's not available. but now she's single... and you all know my whole availability to desirability ratio conundrum.
> 
> so last night we worked together for the first time since her breakup and i'm a little on the stand-offish side since i dont want to seem all opportunistic and whatnot and she attacks me for being cold now that she's finally single. so now i feel obligated to step it back up. we get back to flirty as usual and then some and she starts talking about hanging out and texting and whatnot. so now i'm feeling like maybe it's time to start pulling back a little since i've obviously led her on a bit. but the internal monologue starts getting all cacophonous on me: she's available, run! but she's on the rebound and anything you do with her would be a huge mistake, hawt! ugh!
> 
> and then to complicate matters even further a bunch of the girls at work last night told me flat out that nothing would ever happen between me and this girl, activating my man-pride. so now i really want to make something happen just to throw it in their faces even though i know it wont work out....
> 
> aaaaaaaaaand she's been texting me all morning. sigh...
> 
> so, in summery, i am unhappy about my malfunctioning brain and personal baggage mishandlery.



*all of this makes me want to punch you/her*


----------



## CastingPearls

theronin23 said:


> So in wintery you're happy about your malfunctioning brain?
> 
> In all seriousness though, rebound shit is tricky. ESPECIALLY rebound shit after being serious enough to be engaged. The fact that she's flirting and what not so soon after breaking off an engagement speaks volumes about this girl. Tread lightly, sir.


Excellent advice.


----------



## Anjula

HDANGEL15 said:


> *all of this makes me want to punch you/her*


I feel the same way


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *all of this makes me want to punch you/her*



i know, right? i want to punch myself... 



theronin23 said:


> So in wintery you're happy about your malfunctioning brain?
> 
> In all seriousness though, rebound shit is tricky. ESPECIALLY rebound shit after being serious enough to be engaged. The fact that she's flirting and what not so soon after breaking off an engagement speaks volumes about this girl. Tread lightly, sir.



yes, the cold weather allows my brain to function at higher speeds with less thermal build-up.

i may have misrepresented her. she's actually not a skank at all. she was on the tail end of a long term relationship for as long as i've known her (almost a year now). she hasn't been happy with him all this time and had told him as much. his response was to propose to her in front of his whole family. she accepted to spare him the complete embarrassment and then broke it off after he couldnt understand why she didnt think getting married would solve their problems. 

she's probably just rocking a little rebound loneliness. the problem here lies with my library of issues, lol. so feel free to let the punching begin.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i know, right? i want to punch myself...
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the cold weather allows my brain to function at higher speeds with less thermal build-up.
> 
> i may have misrepresented her. she's actually not a skank at all. she was on the tail end of a long term[SIZE="3"] relationship f*[/SIZE]or as long as i've known her (almost a year now). she hasn't been happy with him all this time and had told him as much. his response was to propose to her in front of his whole family. she accepted to spare him the complete embarrassment and then broke it off after he couldnt understand why she didnt think getting married would solve their problems.
> 
> she's probably just rocking a little rebound loneliness. the problem here lies with my library of issues, lol. so feel free to let the punching begin.*


*


consider yourself DUALLY slapped by myself and Anjula, the rest can get in line.....can i say 2 words w/o getting slapped back?

hmmmmmmmm nah....n/m
*


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i know, right? i want to punch myself...
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the cold weather allows my brain to function at higher speeds with less thermal build-up.
> 
> i may have misrepresented her. she's actually not a skank at all. she was on the tail end of a long term relationship for as long as i've known her (almost a year now). she hasn't been happy with him all this time and had told him as much. his response was to propose to her in front of his whole family. she accepted to spare him the complete embarrassment and then broke it off after he couldnt understand why she didnt think getting married would solve their problems.
> 
> she's probably just rocking a little rebound loneliness. the problem here lies with my library of issues, lol. so feel free to let the punching begin.




She's just doing all this to make herself feel good. Do yourself a favour and not play along. Make YOURSELF feel good. Who wants to be a rebounder? Ick.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *all of this makes me want to punch you/her*



hehehehehe


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> She's just doing all this to make herself feel good. Do yourself a *favour* and not play along. Make YOURSELF feel good. Who wants to be a rebounder? Ick.



You always post something that reminds me why you're one of my favorites. 

I love the way you spell in Canadian


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> She's just doing all this to make herself feel good. Do yourself a favour and not play along. Make YOURSELF feel good. Who wants to be a rebounder? Ick.



You obvious haven't met Fish. 

I say, bone her on the prep tables a few times, and then cut it out.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> You obvious haven't met Fish.
> 
> I say, bone her on the prep tables a few times, and then cut it out.



this is all your fault, i hope you know! there are 2 types of women in the greater buffalo area, those in relationships and skanks. so if i'm going to be avoiding skanks i either have to nab one right out of a relationship and risk rebound or get one while they're still in a relationship and i'm pretty sure that would put them into the skank category soooo....


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> this is all your fault, i hope you know! there are 2 types of women in the greater buffalo area, those in relationships and skanks. so if i'm going to be avoiding skanks i either have to nab one right out of a relationship and risk rebound or get one while they're still in a relationship and i'm pretty sure that would put them into the skank category soooo....



TAKE THEM ALL!

And I have nothing against skanks. I just told you to date women with more than 3 teeth and no drug problems. Classy skanks! Clanks!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You always post something that reminds me why you're one of my favorites.
> 
> I love the way you spell in Canadian



Take off, hoser!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> You obvious haven't met Fish.
> 
> I say, bone her on the prep tables a few times, and then cut it out.




I live here, he lives way over ================>there. So nope, haven't met him. It was real advice though...so of course it wouldn't be taken seriously on this board.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> I live here, he live way over ================>there. So nope, haven't met him. It was real advice though...so of course it wouldn't be taken seriously on this board.



It was really good advice... it's a shame he probably won't take it.


----------



## FishCharming

it was good advice and no, i probably won't. and not because i don't take it seriously but because i usually end up doing the wrong thing in this situation. forewarned is for-armed as they say


----------



## theronin23

Zowie said:


> TAKE THEM ALL!/QUOTE]
> 
> <bad influence> DAMN SKIPPY! Carpe Omnis! Take it all!</bad influence>
> 
> Misrepresentation or not, it's a rebound, and Sonic says: That's No Good.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> it was good advice and no, i probably won't. and not because i don't take it seriously but because i usually end up doing the wrong thing in this situation. forewarned is for-armed as they say



I have some advice that is both real and serious 

Nail her a few times, get it out of your system, and if it works, it works. It will be fun for both of you, so what's the problem?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> I have some advice that is both real and serious
> 
> Nail her a few times, get it out of your system, and if it works, it works. It will be fun for both of you, so what's the problem?



You make too much sense for the internets. GTFO!


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You make too much sense for the internets. GTFO!



Yeah, you're right. I retract my statement and present the following internet-friendly advice: stalk her on facebook and see if she mentions you. If so, call her and hang up several times so she knows you mean business. Afterwards, show up at her door in a cat costume and shit yourself.

Score.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Yeah, you're right. I retract my statement and present the following internet-friendly advice: stalk her on facebook and see if she mentions you. If so, call her and hang up several times so she knows you mean business. Afterwards, show up at her door in a cat costume and shit yourself.
> 
> Score.


Other than the cat costume this is a pretty frequent occurrence for me. LOL I tell the ones I like the most to wear bunny ears so I know not to aim in their direction or at least give them a running start.


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Other than the cat costume this is a pretty frequent occurrence for me. LOL I tell the ones I like the most to wear bunny ears so I know not to aim in their direction or at least give them a running start.



The system works!


----------



## graphicsgal

Now the 31-year old wants to adopt children with my 59-year old father. Really? Actually, I am rather a hot mess right now. I am in the market for a counselor because I feel like I am truly losing my mind. I wanted to stay in bed today....like I did yesterday...but I got up and came to work. Still wish I were in my bed.


----------



## Surlysomething

graphicsgal said:


> Now the 31-year old wants to adopt children with my 59-year old father. Really? Actually, I am rather a hot mess right now. I am in the market for a counselor because I feel like I am truly losing my mind. I wanted to stay in bed today....like I did yesterday...but I got up and came to work. Still wish I were in my bed.


 
Ick. Sorry to hear that. And I feel you on the 31 yo. My Dad married a 23 yo when I was 12. Nice eh? I'm now 40, she's 51 and my Dad is 61. *LOL*

And it sounds like counseling will be good for you. If only to vent. Don't sit around waiting for things to get worse...make that call. And good luck.


----------



## femaleseat

one of my really good friends suddenly has no time for me bec he has a new girlfriend....its like i have become invisable and unimportant......so not cool, its really bothering me...not sure if im going crazy or what??!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

femaleseat said:


> one of my really good friends suddenly has no time for me bec he has a new girlfriend....its like i have become invisable and unimportant......so not cool, its really bothering me...not sure if im going crazy or what??!!



Maybe if you had a head he would pay more attention.


----------



## femaleseat

Sasquatch! said:


> Maybe if you had a head he would pay more attention.



aint u hysterical...lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Maybe if you had a head he would pay more attention.



hahaha, you're on a roll Sassy. 

Now GIMMIE DEM TITS!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, you're on a roll Sassy.
> 
> Now GIMMIE DEM TITS!



*flashes Hozay*


----------



## CastingPearls

Sasquatch! said:


> *flashes Hozay*


post pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> post pics or it didn't happen



Girl you are insatiable.


----------



## femaleseat

im having a bad day!!!!!!!!!! first my friend cancelled on our big night tonight, we were supposed to go out and drink/ dance...now im trying to make a cake and everything keeps falling out of my hands!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Grasp tighter?


----------



## femaleseat

Sasquatch! said:


> Grasp tighter?



if only it were that easy....and of course once i started i noticed i was missing a key ingredient....LOl


----------



## Kamily

Im experiencing an eczema and rosacea flare up.  Its not only aggravating but also embarrassing and it itches like crazy!!


----------



## lovelocs

Kamily said:


> Im experiencing an eczema and rosacea flare up.  Its not only aggravating but also embarrassing and it itches like crazy!!



Have you tried Cordran? It's an old med, with steroids, but man does it work.


----------



## lovelocs

My gas line is still frozen on my car (used heet, didn't work), the agitator on my washer is broken, and it's snowing, again. Sometimes I feel like I'm going to lose my effin' mind. :blink:


----------



## Paquito

Sick. Cold. Phlegm.

Die.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Tired. Mentally and Physically.


----------



## RentonBob

Why do all the goddamn fake profiles on dating sites have to try and come after me??? GRRRRR


----------



## AmazingAmy

I have no survival instinct.


----------



## Surlysomething

Surrounded by old.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Surrounded by old.



^ Haha. That's great.

I'm kind of (read: REALLY) pissed off that my "working from home" thing never materialized. As soon as I announced my schedule, people decided that they needed me in the lab/office every goddamn day, so not a single day has been spent at home writing my article. Ugh..fml.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> ^ Haha. That's great.
> 
> I'm kind of (read: REALLY) pissed off that my "working from home" thing never materialized. As soon as I announced my schedule, people decided that they needed me in the lab/office every goddamn day, so not a single day has been spent at home writing my article. Ugh..fml.



Between their miserable faces...continuous loud bodilly functions and their Zellers clothes and perfume, I'M DONE.

HAHAHA.

I sure hope no one talks about me that way one day. HAHAHAHA.

Sorry about your work situation.  People bad, pets good.


----------



## femaleseat

today is the day i gotta clean my fridge/freezer.....i hate cleaning!!!!!

in my other life im gonna rich as hell and have a live in maid and cook...and perhaps an english butler


----------



## Surlysomething

This soul-sucking place. Ugh.


Fucking groundhog day.


----------



## femaleseat

the fucking snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enough already!!


----------



## MasterShake

Jobless claims up, durable goods orders down. 

I really hate the current roller coaster this economy is on.


----------



## FishCharming

i turned on my comp yesterday and was greeted with the black screen of death... apparently i had a virus that deleted my explorer.exe file amongst other important bits... my uncle thinks he can fix it but in the meantime i'm stuck with my sister's dinosaur laptop. it has a floppy drive! oh and it's missing half it's keys so i'm typing by memory and luck, lol


----------



## Zowie

Last day in Arizona.  I want to staaaaaaaay.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Last day in Arizona.  I want to staaaaaaaay.



just do it! you only live once!!!


----------



## femaleseat

FishCharming said:


> i turned on my comp yesterday and was greeted with the black screen of death... apparently i had a virus that deleted my explorer.exe file amongst other important bits... my uncle thinks he can fix it but in the meantime i'm stuck with my sister's dinosaur laptop. it has a floppy drive! oh and it's missing half it's keys so i'm typing by memory and luck, lol


damn that sucksssss


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> Last day in Arizona.  I want to staaaaaaaay.



I say stay


----------



## Sasquatch!

Overfishing.


----------



## CherryRVA

Ok, so I just gotta vent today...

First, I almost hit a COYOTE with my car this morning on my way to work. Freaked me the hell out because I was a quarter mile away from my job. I had no idea there were COYOTES in Renton!!! I do not like coyotes.

So, next....I was helping out a co-worker cause her car messed up yesterday. I was giving her a ride to and from work today (we both live about 30 miles away from work). She gets a migraine mid morning that by lunch it was so damn horrible and was making her vomit, I told my boss I had to take her home. So I have to use MY LEAVE TIME, of which I now only have 2 hours left!

Then we are driving back to her house and we are 2/3 of the way there, on the interstate and SHE PUKES, missing the plastic shopping bag I had given her...Completely all over herself and my car. So I pull off to a gas station so she can clean up...all my cds are ruined, my car stinks of vomit. But I tell her no big deal. Cleaned up the car as much as I could without puking myself.

So finally, we get to her place and I ask if I can come up to use the bathroom. She opens the door and omfg....cat piss/ammonia smell that was so fucking bad that my eyes were watering and my sinuses hurt. There was cat poop on the floor and the CARPET SQUOOSHED when I walked on it. I made sure she was ok, grabbed my stuff and came home.

Sorry if I seem so bitchy, she's a nice girl and all...but damn! That's a bit much in one day for me! I am done for the day. Done, done, done.......


----------



## JulieD

i was told some seriously serious effed up dookie yesterday.....now i question everything and have no idea...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

I've had an all around shitty day. Involved exhaust system falling off my car, driving around to find out where it happened, getting stuck in snow, laying on the ground in frozen water to fix said exhaust system and many more annoyances.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I've had an all around shitty day. Involved exhaust system falling off my car, driving around to find out where it happened, getting stuck in snow, laying on the ground in frozen water to fix said exhaust system and many more annoyances.



on the upside, I'm sure your car sounded badass without an exhaust pipe. All you need to do is weld it back on, easy peasy.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> on the upside, I'm sure your car sounded badass without an exhaust pipe. All you need to do is weld it back on, easy peasy.




lol, I've had my fair share of shit cars. Had a shaggin wagon, ok so a Roadmaster wagon, where the exhaust was hanging off the car for weeks. I was deaf as shit after that. Same car where the top half of the driver seat broke off and I literally drove the car holding myself up with the steering wheel. 

As far as the exhaust goes--yes, I can get it put back on. I was fortunate to find the piece that fell of and it was intact. In fact, it looked as though it just slid out. 

The badass noise will only make me more deaf than I already am from loud music. Not cool to be 25 and going 'huh' all the time.


----------



## blubberismanly

Yesterday my kitty gave birth to the most beautiful kitties ever. That made me happy.


----------



## Zowie

blubberismanly said:


> Yesterday my kitty gave birth to the most beautiful kitties ever. That made me happy.



PICTURESSSSSSS!

I want a kitten.


----------



## Paquito

My mouth is still so sore from the braces that I can't eat a doughnut without it hurting. A DOUGHNUT.

Fuck it, we are getting Chickfila for the Superbowl and I'm going to fucking eat my body weight in delicious chicken.


----------



## Anjula

Monday 2.30 AM. Its going to be lovely day :doh:


----------



## Paquito

It's like Glee is trying to make me hate it.


----------



## Paquito

Incredibly stressful week. I've had to study all week for a test Tuesday while working in a speech due Wednesday that has 3423r5 million components that have to be turned in at different times. I can't even bother studying for another test that I have Tuesday, since I don't have enough time.

Tomorrow - wake up before class to finish introduction of speech to turn in, then study after classes get out.

Tuesday - Take two tests then rush back home to create a statistic, write an entire full-sentence outline of the speech, and write a reference list.

Not to mention the entire weekend spent studying for a stupid test for a class that I hate. I need this week to be over.


----------



## JulieD

Paquito said:


> Incredibly stressful week. I've had to study all week for a test Tuesday while working in a speech due Wednesday that has 3423r5 million components that have to be turned in at different times. I can't even bother studying for another test that I have Tuesday, since I don't have enough time.
> 
> Tomorrow - wake up before class to finish introduction of speech to turn in, then study after classes get out.
> 
> Tuesday - Take two tests then rush back home to create a statistic, write an entire full-sentence outline of the speech, and write a reference list.
> 
> Not to mention the entire weekend spent studying for a stupid test for a class that I hate. I need this week to be over.



Wow...- was just going to complain a little that I'm having a tough time trying to fall asleep...huh, never mind now. Too bad I can't somehow assist you in your studies...I'm sure that would knock me right out.


----------



## JulieD

Paquito said:


> Incredibly stressful week. I've had to study all week for a test Tuesday while working in a speech due Wednesday that has 3423r5 million components that have to be turned in at different times. I can't even bother studying for another test that I have Tuesday, since I don't have enough time.
> 
> Tomorrow - wake up before class to finish introduction of speech to turn in, then study after classes get out.
> 
> Tuesday - Take two tests then rush back home to create a statistic, write an entire full-sentence outline of the speech, and write a reference list.
> 
> Not to mention the entire weekend spent studying for a stupid test for a class that I hate. I need this week to be over.



Wow...- was just going to complain a little that I'm having a tough time trying to fall asleep...huh, never mind now. Too bad I can't somehow assist you in your studies...I'm sure that would knock me right out.

Weird double post...let me take the time to post what I left out the first time.... We would start off as study budies, then end up as cuddle buddies. I do wooboo some sexi mexi!:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Team Canada...short a member.


----------



## dro5150

At the ER with a kidney stone.. 

Shoot me now


----------



## HDANGEL15

Paquito said:


> Incredibly stressful week. I've had to study all week for a test Tuesday while working in a speech due Wednesday that has 3423r5 million components that have to be turned in at different times. I can't even bother studying for another test that I have Tuesday, since I don't have enough time.
> 
> Tomorrow - wake up before class to finish introduction of speech to turn in, then study after classes get out.
> 
> Tuesday - Take two tests then rush back home to create a statistic, write an entire full-sentence outline of the speech, and write a reference list.
> 
> Not to mention the entire weekend spent studying for a stupid test for a class that I hate. I need this week to be over.


*
.........B R E A T H E...............​*


----------



## graphicsgal

Yucky sinus infection. Been hanging on for two weeks. Today my head hurts and I want to be in bed.


----------



## Goreki

The damn floods have wrecked and made my summer all soggy! I can't go up to my tinylakeside slice of sanity, because there's damaged roads.
And the whole town up there got washed out, and they had to throw out about a zillion litres of icecream!

Stupid cyclones! Stupid floods!


----------



## Paquito

My speech outline is done, the visual aids are completed, and the references are all cited. Now I just have the tiny, little detail of actually delivering this speech to my entire class. Good thing I don't have an intense, paralyzing fear of public speaking or anything like that.


----------



## CastingPearls

It's just been a really bad sad depressing couple of days.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Yesterday Couldn't sleep I had so much pain from a tooth ache
Radiating thbrough my left side + ear

Then today finallygetting emergency dentist
Visit and a Root. Canal-to now be followed 
Up by a crown $$$$$$$

Vikes help a lot ........just saying


----------



## JulieD

I fell on my kitchen floor this morning... i was running late to the third power and i guess i just didn't realize that i had socks on... took one step on my slick kitchen floor and before i realized what happen i was sprawled out all over the place. I guess normally it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but i fell down my stairs in July and broke my arm pretty bad. It was a pretty traumatic experience for my daughter back then, and i have a feeling she had a flash back to that time this morning and ended up freaking out a little. Thank goodness that she is such a resilient kid, and as soon as she realized that i was ok, she was ok. But now i have a huge bruise on my arm that i seem to be able to bump every 5 minutes, and a small flesh wound. Im just grateful that she is ok, and that im not hurt too badly... It would have sucked to have to have another set of steel plates installed...lol :doh::doh::doh: well, maybe you cant really see the bruise that well...but it still effing hurts! 

View attachment Picture 140.jpg


----------



## Tad

Ouch! I'm glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lost my Aunt 3 years ago today in a car accident.

My family misses her terribly.


Rest in peace, Auntie Michelle. We love you.


----------



## BeerMe

Replacing some light bulbs today, the plastic casing surrounding the bulb cracked and a chunk went in my eye. It took me an hour to get it out.



Surlysomething said:


> Lost my Aunt 3 years ago today in a car accident.
> 
> My family misses her terribly.



Damn that kind of trivializes my unhappiness. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Surlysomething

BeerMe said:


> Replacing some light bulbs today, the plastic casing surrounding the bulb cracked and a chunk went in my eye. It took me an hour to get it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that kind of trivializes my unhappiness. Hope you feel better.



Thanks. 

Be careful next time!


----------



## Surlysomething

I've had a headache since 6am. It's 12pm now and it's still lingering. Even after two ibuprofen. I rarely get headaches like this...i'm totally nauseous.


----------



## coriander

Surlysomething said:


> I've had a headache since 6am. It's 12pm now and it's still lingering. Even after two ibuprofen. I rarely get headaches like this...i'm totally nauseous.



Ugh, that's super crappy. I hate headaches like that. Have you tried Excedrin? I used to take that, and it worked quite well. It might have just been the caffeine in it, though!


----------



## Surlysomething

coriander said:


> Ugh, that's super crappy. I hate headaches like that. Have you tried Excedrin? I used to take that, and it worked quite well. It might have just been the caffeine in it, though!



The only thing that helped was sleep. It seems to be gone now.


----------



## Amaranthine

Surlysomething said:


> The only thing that helped was sleep. It seems to be gone now.



Sounds like a migraine. Dark, quiet rooms and sleeping seems to be the best cure. You could maybe get a prescription, but it of only happens rarely, it's probably doesn't really warrant it. Glad you're feeling better =]


----------



## Surlysomething

Amaranthine said:


> Sounds like a migraine. Dark, quiet rooms and sleeping seems to be the best cure. You could maybe get a prescription, but it of only happens rarely, it's probably doesn't really warrant it. Glad you're feeling better =]




Thanks, lady!

I used to get them a lot when I was a teenager, but only get them a couple times a year like this. The crappiest thing was having to have an MRI coincide on the same day. The crazy loudness of the machine did NOTHING to help my head from throbbing.

Seems ok today though. Yay!


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, lady!
> 
> I used to get them a lot when I was a teenager, but only get them a couple times a year like this. The crappiest thing was having to have an MRI coincide on the same day. The crazy loudness of the machine did NOTHING to help my head from throbbing.
> 
> Seems ok today though. Yay!



i get them too surley! not as bad as when i was younger but at least once a week. the only thing that works for me in 3-4 advil AS SOON as i start to feel it coming on. once it's full blown there's nothing helping it but sleep.


----------



## femaleseat

Surlysomething said:


> I've had a headache since 6am. It's 12pm now and it's still lingering. Even after two ibuprofen. I rarely get headaches like this...i'm totally nauseous.



totally sucks....i think lots of ppl suffer from migraines...me included. and once ur body gets used to all the painkillers nothing really helps


----------



## femaleseat

heading back to work today after an AWSOME vacation!


----------



## JulieD

femaleseat said:


> totally sucks....i think lots of ppl suffer from migraines...me included. and once ur body gets used to all the painkillers nothing really helps



but wait...dont you have to have a head to have headaches???:huh: if i didnt do it, someone else would have


----------



## femaleseat

thanks julie...i knew i could count on u....seems i missed alot here while i was out laying at the beach 


JulieD said:


> but wait...dont you have to have a head to have headaches???:huh: if i didnt do it, someone else would have


----------



## Tad

In the last ten weeks Ive put on close to ten pounds (without trying!), bringing me to the heaviest Ive been in about four years. Which isnt what is making me unhappy--part of me regrets it, part of me is freaked out, but part of me adores it, so it all balances out fairly neutrally. 

What is making me unhappy is that the dress pants Im wearing today, which Ive not worn for a couple of weeks, are suddenly too tight. This means Im in for hours of feeling my internal organs being squeezed, which is really not pleasant :doh:


----------



## JulieD

i was suppose to hang out with a special guy friend of mine today...but now he has to work  im ok that he has to work, its just that this was the third time we planned on hanging out, and something always happens. the last time my babysitter reneged, the time before that he was called to work again...*sigh* :really sad: 
at least he called me and told me he couldn't make it, he is considerate like that :happy:...and we ended up talking for 2 hours on the phone...that was sweet :wubu:... we are suppose to hang out not this Saturday, but next Saturday... pending a reliable babysitter and not being called into work .


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JulieD said:


> i was suppose to hang out with a special guy friend of mine today...but now he has to work  im ok that he has to work, its just that this was the third time we planned on hanging out, and something always happens. the last time my babysitter reneged, the time before that he was called to work again...*sigh* :really sad:
> at least he called me and told me he couldn't make it, he is considerate like that :happy:...and we ended up talking for 2 hours on the phone...that was sweet :wubu:... we are suppose to hang out not this Saturday, but next Saturday... pending a reliable babysitter and not being called into work .




i love people like that,that are considerate and let you know.:happy: unlike SOME people *points to some people*.LOL


----------



## lovelocs

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i love people like that,that are considerate and let you know.:happy: unlike SOME people *points to some people*.LOL



A PIC!! A PIC!! We know what you look like! YAY!


----------



## HDANGEL15

I am frustrated cause while i was in fed ex/kinkos whatever it is...getting some thing copied..i bought a mouse, cause my wheelie thing broke...so i get home and i open it up, have batteries and everything..and i can not figure for the life of me how to put the FREAKING BATTERIES IN????? omg i feel like the biggest loser in the world LOLOL.....and i have collected 4 fuking stinkbugs while i have googled this POS w/NO DIREcTIONS at all and only found 12 REVIEWS sayint it is totally a POS for $19...why would they sell J U N K

/rant over (at least for now)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lovelocs said:


> A PIC!! A PIC!! We know what you look like! YAY!




LMAO? hahahaha! lol i seriously didn't think anyone was paying attention,i just figured i wasn't that important.LOL


----------



## Sasquatch!

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LMAO? hahahaha! lol i seriously didn't think anyone was paying attention,i just figured i wasn't that important.LOL



Bro, it's more important than you could know. Can you not hear that echo? *faaaap...... faaaap....faaaaap....*


----------



## Deacone

Far too tired for my own good. >_<


----------



## Surlysomething

Stupid Monday.
Don't look at me, don't talk to me.

Stupid appointment after work.


Blech.


----------



## FishCharming

i have to be moved out by the 1st and i'm kind of overwhelmed by the whole packing thing and a little stressed since i still need to buy some things but have no room to put anything i buy and the landlord keeps telling me that i can move in a few days early but keeps waffling on the exact day and it's killing me! 

ugh!

oh, and girls are dumb. that is all.


----------



## JenFromOC

FishCharming said:


> i have to be moved out by the 1st and i'm kind of overwhelmed by the whole packing thing and a little stressed since i still need to buy some things but have no room to put anything i buy and the landlord keeps telling me that i can move in a few days early but keeps waffling on the exact day and it's killing me!
> 
> ugh!
> 
> oh, and girls are dumb. that is all.



Girls are extremely dumb, however I am willing to argue that boys are dumber...


----------



## lovelocs

My day completely unraveled. It went from an unusually full one: grocery shopping, apartment viewing, dance party and potential date, down to groceries and laundry. I didn't flake out, it was the universe... It's like even when I try...


----------



## JulieD

lovelocs said:


> My day completely unraveled. It went from an unusually full one: grocery shopping, apartment viewing, dance party and potential date, down to groceries and laundry. I didn't flake out, it was the universe... It's like even when I try...



fuck the universe...


----------



## lovelocs

JulieD said:


> fuck the universe...



With a broomstick. And break it off.



And fish, I feel ya, I'm moving too.


----------



## Surlysomething

The weather is crappy and i'm feeling blah.

:blink:


----------



## coriander

Being super-tired. A coffee and two Rockstars aren't doing much for me, so far.  On the bright side, I got up at a reasonable hour, and will probably sleep really well tonight. I HOPE.


----------



## dro5150

I am seriously unhappy because I can no longer find the sierra mist Canberry anymore in stores. I fear it has been discontinued and it went so well with my booze drinks..


----------



## lovelocs

I am unhappy that my new roommate is a weasely slump-shouldered hipster. He's passive aggressive and half my weight. We will have some talks soon.


----------



## ManBeef

I have gone over 2 months without my injection... The pain is creeping up on me like a baby momma after catching air of a monetary wind fall... good grief!


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> I am unhappy that my new roommate is a weasely slump-shouldered hipster. He's passive aggressive and half my weight. We will have some talks soon.



Incidentally, I need a flatmate for the summer onwards. Any takers?


----------



## Hole

I'm more broken than unhappy. We found out that my dad has been cheating on my mum. We had major clues before which everyone went into denial about but this time we know for sure. And I'm being screwed around with mentally by a man. Could this day get any worse? I have no faith right now.


----------



## Tad

Hole said:


> I'm more broken than unhappy. We found out that my dad has been cheating on my mum. We had major clues before which everyone went into denial about but this time we know for sure. And I'm being screwed around with mentally by a man. Could this day get any worse? I have no faith right now.



Awww, that is devastating news  So sorry for your family (well, the non-Dad part of your family)). Also sorry about the guy who is messing you around. Sorry my gender is being bad news for you today.


----------



## Hole

Tad said:


> Awww, that is devastating news  So sorry for your family (well, the non-Dad part of your family)). Also sorry about the guy who is messing you around. Sorry my gender is being bad news for you today.



Thanks. I feel like a little girl and I need to run away somewhere.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

dro5150 said:


> I am seriously unhappy because I can no longer find the sierra mist Canberry anymore in stores. I fear it has been discontinued and it went so well with my booze drinks..



I don't drink soda very often, but thsi is the one that I do really enjoy. I'm pretty sure it hasn't been discontinued, but the cranberry sierra mist is actually just a season soda. They only bring it out around Christmas time, so until next year.


----------



## Deacone

For the last 48 hours i've only had a total of 2 hours of nap. Bloody insomnia <_<


----------



## Sasquatch!

Deacone said:


> For the last 48 hours i've only had a total of 2 hours of nap. Bloody insomnia <_<



Damn, that sucks. Tried falling asleep on your boyf?

I am unhappy that I keep putting off buying Pokemon White. I really want it.


----------



## Deacone

Sasquatch! said:


> Damn, that sucks. Tried falling asleep on your boyf?
> 
> I am unhappy that I keep putting off buying Pokemon White. I really want it.



Boyfriend hasn't been at mine for the last 2 days, that might be why I can't sleep. lol!

Why do you keep on putting it off? Go buy it.

*NAO.*

You heard me.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> I am unhappy that I keep putting off buying Pokemon White. I really want it.



I'm gonna buy Platinum off the Ebayz and then move on to Black or White. I've had serious Pokemon fever this last week.


----------



## Sasquatch!

One of my friends just gave me a ditto. I will be experimenting with pokemon husbandry on Diamond for a while now. My lust for White has significantly diminished.

As of last night and 12 or so hatched eggs, I finally bred a Combee mare. WOO!


----------



## StormChaser68

unhappy about the rain...and the fact it's back to work tomorrow...also unhappy with gas prices...and the woman who I thought was going to be the new potential gf but ended up being psycho...shocker...


----------



## JulieD

StormChaser68 said:


> unhappy about the rain...and the fact it's back to work tomorrow...also unhappy with gas prices...and the woman who I thought was going to be the new potential gf but ended up being psycho...shocker...



StormChaser.....unhappy about the rain....hmmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

Miserably sick, day II


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> Miserably sick, day II



Get well! Me, I'm just run down...


----------



## Tad

That since she posted this: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1664712&postcount=5080 Melian has indeed been gone (or at least hasn't posted). I miss her sense of snark!


----------



## Bearsy

The Sabres lost.
To the Leafs!
THE FUCKING LEAFS!


----------



## MasterShake

Indeed sad news if Melian has truly left us. 

On my end, one of my friends appears headed towards divorce. He's staying at my place for a few days, but is moving into more permanent new housing. I guess they are going to try counseling, but from here it seems unlikely.

No cheating or explosive break-up, just seems like a marriage that wasn't really based on a genuinely deep and loving relationship.


----------



## FishCharming

was going to go and see Battle Los Angeles for my birthday but my nephew woke up sick so my sister has recalled her offer of babysitting. *le sigh*


----------



## Zowie

For the 3rd time in the last few days, I've been really busy, I put off eating till the point where I'm so faint I get dizzy. And it's really annoying, because I don't get 'hungry'. I'm fine, fine, fine-- *pass out*. And when I'm nauseous my solution is to go to bed, and generally only eat a small breakfast the next day and miss a bunch of meals again. 

What type of retard forgets to eat, I ask you.


----------



## JenFromOC

Zowie said:


> For the 3rd time in the last few days, I've been really busy, I put off eating till the point where I'm so faint I get dizzy. And it's really annoying, because I don't get 'hungry'. I'm fine, fine, fine-- *pass out*. And when I'm nauseous my solution is to go to bed, and generally only eat a small breakfast the next day and miss a bunch of meals again.
> 
> What type of retard forgets to eat, I ask you.



It's happened to me....lol


----------



## Twilley

Today was my dad's birthday, and he's stuck on the west coast. He was supposed to be home today, but his schedule got messed with and so now he's out there for another week. Lame.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Zowie said:


> For the 3rd time in the last few days, I've been really busy, I put off eating till the point where I'm so faint I get dizzy. And it's really annoying, because I don't get 'hungry'. I'm fine, fine, fine-- *pass out*. And when I'm nauseous my solution is to go to bed, and generally only eat a small breakfast the next day and miss a bunch of meals again.
> 
> What type of retard forgets to eat, I ask you.



Eat some saag, girl. That always makes me hungry even to say. :happy:


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> What type of retard forgets to eat, I ask you.



A skinny one? 

More seriously, I've known lots of people who are like that. For that matter my BBW-ish wife did that to a large degree, dis-proving my quip above. Her ability to cope well with the word would drop pretty obviously when she hadn't eaten, so by now I've trained her to ingest at least something in the morning, although she'll still forget/put off lunch when busy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> For the 3rd time in the last few days, I've been really busy, I put off eating till the point where I'm so faint I get dizzy. And it's really annoying, because I don't get 'hungry'. I'm fine, fine, fine-- *pass out*. And when I'm nauseous my solution is to go to bed, and generally only eat a small breakfast the next day and miss a bunch of meals again.
> 
> What type of retard forgets to eat, I ask you.





JenFromOC said:


> It's happened to me....lol



I do it all the time. In fact, today my doctor yelled at me cos I've been letting it get to the point where my hands start shaking and my bp is really low. I literally do forget to eat and since I've been sick all week I haven't had any appetite at all.


----------



## Bearsy

Found out last night that the girl I'm _really_ into(and who claims she is into me) has been fooling around with one of my best friends for about a month at least. 
This is the friend that pushed us to get together in the first place.
Real nice.


----------



## Tad

Bearsy said:


> Found out last night that the girl I'm _really_ into(and who claims she is into me) has been fooling around with one of my best friends for about a month at least.
> This is the friend that pushed us to get together in the first place.
> Real nice.



:doh::doh::doh: gah, people!


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> Found out last night that the girl I'm _really_ into(and who claims she is into me) has been fooling around with one of my best friends for about a month at least.
> This is the friend that pushed us to get together in the first place.
> Real nice.



People are assholes.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> People are assholes.



As a people I can confirm this.


----------



## Zandoz

My head feels like someone inflated a soccer ball in it


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I splurged on pretty good tx for FURTHUR at THE TOWER THEATER in philly Friday nite for friends bday....all good....except said friends mother fell down steps and needs care 24/7....

found a great replacement that agreed, to pay for both of our tx...and BUY IF I FLY and buy yummy thai dinner....he forgot prior engagement.....


working on #3 then #4 before i place em on Craigs list....*


----------



## JulieD

I found out that the guy I invested 6 months last year in, waiting for him to be situated with his job/school before making a committed relationship with me is now in a committed relationship. He still lives in the same place, goes to the same school, etc... The douche lord even cheated on me while we were dating,which is why I called it quits. The part that I don't get is why I'm the one sitting her all emo, wondering how I'm defected because I wasn't good enough. I guess rejection just hurts all around, regardless how awesome the rejected is and how much of a jerk rejector...ok I'm going to try and stop being such a girl about it. 
Nothing to see here folks, move along and enjoy the rest of the show...


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I splurged on pretty good tx for FURTHUR at THE TOWER THEATER in philly Friday nite for friends bday....all good....except said friends mother fell down steps and needs care 24/7....
> 
> found a great replacement that agreed, to pay for both of our tx...and BUY IF I FLY and buy yummy thai dinner....he forgot prior engagement.....
> 
> 
> working on #3 then #4 before i place em on Craigs list....*



omg i will totally go!


----------



## lovelocs

JulieD said:


> ... The douche lord




This is the reason why you went through this hell, so you could introduce me to the phrase "DoucheLord."

Really though, sorry.


----------



## JenFromOC

Shot through the heart....have spent the last 3 days making a small effort for the elevator repairman at work to notice me...Day 1 all smiles but no conversation. Day 2 he's flirting with me and I'm reciprocating. Day 3 he finally introduces himself and starts making small talk. There are a few interruptions because of all the people coming in and out, but we're talking. We ask if we're single, he says yes, I say yes.....and then the biggie. Do you I have any kids? I said yes, I have a 20 month old. 

I swear from that point on....it was like crickets. When I left, I said bye and that it was nice meeting them. He said oh yeah, we'll be gone tomorrow too, but it was so nice meeting you. I totally didn't get his number 

Not that I can blame this poor man. Single moms are difficult to take on and I wish my mom would stop using my overall attractiveness to overshadow the fact that this beautiful little 20 month old is a part of the package deal. No one comes between me and Peyton....we is like peas and carrots


----------



## deadlysyndrome

Bearsy said:


> Found out last night that the girl I'm _really_ into(and who claims she is into me) has been fooling around with one of my best friends for about a month at least.
> This is the friend that pushed us to get together in the first place.
> Real nice.



Oh goodness. That's horrible and I feel your pain.
I'm in a very similar situation for the most part as of two nights ago.
My best friend has been hooking up with my ex-boyfriend ever since I moved away the first week of the year. The worst part is that the only reason we ever even broke up was because I moved. Him and I got in an argument late January and haven't really been on speaking terms because of a misunderstanding, and she's been avoiding talking about it with me for almost 2 and a half months. :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> omg i will totally go!



*thanks fish....and a good time it would have been...but BFF was totally pumped to go...we will have a blast no doubt===so this should be moved to WHAT ARE YOU HAPPY ABOUT TODAY ....*


----------



## HDANGEL15

JulieD said:


> I found out that the guy I invested 6 months last year in, waiting for him to be situated with his job/school before making a committed relationship with me is now in a committed relationship. He still lives in the same place, goes to the same school, etc... The douche lord even cheated on me while we were dating,which is why I called it quits. The part that I don't get is why I'm the one sitting her all emo, wondering how I'm defected because I wasn't good enough. I guess rejection just hurts all around, regardless how awesome the rejected is and how much of a jerk rejector...ok I'm going to try and stop being such a girl about it.
> Nothing to see here folks, move along and enjoy the rest of the show...



*dude i so feel ya....and yeah I think rejection in any shape or form EVEN WHEN ITS SERIOUSLY LAME-O just sux....but here's the thing...HIS LOSS!!!
you don't have a BIG L on your forehead- you are a prize and be grateful for what you have and that it's not him....live today like it's your last, and every one after that the same...MOVE ON + ENJOY LIFE *


----------



## femaleseat

im soooooooo tired of being broke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anjula

First time in my life I saw really big guy in my city and I fucked up. :doh:

+ damn, Im loosing good taste, he wasn't even my type, except the fact that he was fat


----------



## Sasquatch!

Anjula said:


> First time in my life I saw really big guy in my city and I fucked up. :doh:
> 
> + damn, Im loosing good taste, he wasn't even my type, except the fact that he was fat



Be strong Anjula. Don't settle for randoms.


----------



## lovelocs

This is really sad.


----------



## Bearsy

The Sabres lost :{
But we got a point out of it.


----------



## imfree

This massive, over 20 lb, English-made Magnavox record changer has a vibration-free 4-pole motor (locked-up, freed it, needs good oil), a good ceramic cartridge, needle seems OK, but I can't play it until my oiler gets here, 10 days from now. 

View attachment Maggie stereo rcd changer wb lg.jpg


----------



## Wanderer

Long time no post... and things haven't gone well.

Still no job.

Bank account at -$150.

Car cracked its block, proving to my sister that no, you can't just keep adding oil without changing it.

Replacement car she bought blew a bearing gasket.

So I'm jobless, without transportation, living in a house with two small children, having to hear all the yelling and screaming that goes on whenever anyone does anything wrong.

And, darn it, I'm still stuck at 260 pounds... without money, I can't buy my own food.


----------



## rellis10

Stomach ache still kicking my ass


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> Stomach ache still kicking my ass



Eaten anything abnormal or suspicious recently?


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Eaten anything abnormal or suspicious recently?



Pretty sure it's just a bug, it's a bit better than it was yesterday so hopefully I'll be good as new soon.


----------



## tinkerbell

This crappy cold weather.


----------



## Zandoz

beautiful weather and as always, I'm stuck inside.


----------



## Goreki

Yeah, the vacant house next door got knocked down before I could sneak inside with my boyfriend and take advantage of him.


----------



## Zandoz

Lack of sleep :blink:


----------



## LJ Rock

You wanna know what's got me steamed right now? A former writing partner has decided to record two songs I helped her write and NOT give me co-writing credit. It's really a shame because I considered this person a friend, I have done a lot for her over the years and I never once thought that she would treat me this. Let this be lesson to myself and to all of my fellow "creative types" out there: before you collaborate on ANYTHING get your agreement worked out and GET IT IN WRITING!! :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Food poisoning.


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Food poisoning.



They didn't eat enough of it for the full effect?


----------



## JenFromOC

There has been a horrible wedding disaster...my mom is making my sister's wedding dress from a bunch of smaller dresses. We shopped every Ross store in California looking for them and found just enough for her to make a long dress with a train. Somehow, my aunt accidentally threw away the bag that contained all of the dresses. My sister cannot know. We must find more dresses!!!! 

I seriously am on the verge of tears...


----------



## luvbigfellas

My stupid job. It would be fine if my boss wasn't such a lousy [email protected]%&. This woman lives at my work, it is her life. I have a life outside of my job as pathetic as it may be. 

The stress really tends to screw up my sleep and the diabetes. Grr.


----------



## FishCharming

luvbigfellas said:


> My stupid job. It would be fine if my boss wasn't such a lousy [email protected]%&. This woman lives at my work, it is her life. I have a life outside of my job as pathetic as it may be.
> 
> The stress really tends to screw up my sleep and the diabetes. Grr.



i know i've given out this advice before but i suggest stabbings. random and frequent stabbings. it's an excellent stress reliever and if done in the vicinity of your boss could be an elegant solution to your problems


----------



## luvbigfellas

One of my coworkers says that he better not find the stockroom riddled with bullet holes. 

Another one, whom I have a minor crush on, says killing people would be messy. But the offer of hiding bodies in the grease trap has come up...

But there's also a creek nearby. Hmmm.....


----------



## FishCharming

luvbigfellas said:


> One of my coworkers says that he better not find the stockroom riddled with bullet holes.
> 
> Another one, whom I have a minor crush on, says killing people would be messy. But the offer of hiding bodies in the grease trap has come up...
> 
> But there's also a creek nearby. Hmmm.....



creeks are no good. shallow graves are where it's at! OR you could go with the comically obvious like stuffing her corpse in the fridge in the break room or in the duct above her desk in her office. something along those lines


----------



## Tad

If she lives at work, surely she'd want her remains to stay there too? Just saying....


----------



## JonesT

Being super depressed today. :really sad:


----------



## imfree

luvbigfellas said:


> My stupid job. It would be fine if my boss wasn't such a lousy [email protected]%&. This woman lives at my work, it is her life. I have a life outside of my job as pathetic as it may be.
> 
> The stress really tends to screw up my sleep and the diabetes. Grr.



My Mom works for one like that.


----------



## Amaranthine

Apparently the name for a group of cats is a clowder. That sounds far too close to chowder. I prefer herd.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> Apparently the name for a group of cats is a clowder. That sounds far too close to chowder. I prefer herd.


I like 'murder of crows' personally.


----------



## Amaranthine

CastingPearls said:


> I like 'murder of crows' personally.



I'm a fan of a shrewdness of apes myself. Where do these come from?


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> I'm a fan of a shrewdness of apes myself. Where do these come from?


I'm gonna guess insomniacs. Heh.


----------



## FishCharming

if we don't already have our own plural classification might i suggest a "Dimple of Dimmers"? that just sounds neat


----------



## WVMountainrear

FishCharming said:


> if we don't already have our own plural classification might i suggest a "Dimple of Dimmers"? that just sounds neat



It does have a certain ring to it.


----------



## Freedumb

Northern California needs to stop with this cold ass weather. Seriously.


----------



## alex0411

________________________________


----------



## Bearsy

I've recently started talking with a beautiful girl online a lot, and I _really_ enjoy talking with her, but the time zones make it hard to keep a conversation going as I'm usually going to bed shortly after she wakes up.
LAME!


----------



## imfree

At times, Audio Technica stylii can be a real ^&%*)(!!! to properly line-up and install on their mating cartridges. Mine failed to line up properly a couple nights ago, after turntable maintenance, and wrecked by allowing stylus/ cantilever/ assembly to touch the cartridge and be torn loose from its stylus body. Eeeeeeew!, wrecked a two-day old, not even broken-in stylus.


Cartridge in top picture is larger than life, as seen on 17" monitor. 

View attachment Audio-Technica AT92E Cartridge.jpg


----------



## luvbigfellas

Amaranthine said:


> Apparently the name for a group of cats is a clowder. That sounds far too close to chowder. I prefer herd.



Did anyone ever watch "Chowder"? It was stupid, but kind of funny.


----------



## CastingPearls

luvbigfellas said:


> Did anyone ever watch "Chowder"? It was stupid, but kind of funny.


It was one of my favorite cartoons not to mention it was so unbelievably fat friendly.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> It was one of my favorite cartoons not to mention it was so unbelievably fat friendly.



It's on my Instant Queue on Netflix


----------



## FishCharming

luvbigfellas said:


> Did anyone ever watch "Chowder"? It was stupid, but kind of funny.



haha, i loved chowder! Roddarodda rodda Ra Rodda rodda ra! lmao! my daughter and i run around the house talking like Schnitzel all the time


----------



## Freedumb

I somehow managed to hurt my foot in my sleep. I'm apparently clumsy even while unconscious.


----------



## Anjula

I'm dead tired and I have one of the most important tests today...lol


----------



## Freedumb

Fakeness, and this overwhelming feeling of my parade being shit on.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dishes! But that's life.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I guess taxes is JUST a part of life too.....but mine suck worse then ever this year.......woe is me*


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm convinced that Jem and the Holograms is never going to be able to be streamed on Netflix.

Why in the hell would a store need 13 PALLETS OF F'ING EASTER CANDY?! I understand that people love candy. I'm a fan myself. But 13 PALLETS THAT WE'RE NOT GOING TO SELL FOR THE NEXT THOUSAND YEARS?! Not to mention that we all get to put it all away. :doh:


----------



## luvbigfellas

Oh, and being a type 1 diabetic blows. Just so you're aware. (But I'm sure you knew that.)


----------



## Freedumb

That this site isn't mobile friendly.


----------



## imfree

Around 5 pm yesterday, lightning hit near enough to blow the front-panel video input of my DVD Recorder as it was recording VLF, weather sounds, and TWC. The audio section survived to capture magnificent audio of the blast! The same electrical event blew the phone line fuses in my APC Surge Protector and shorted Mom's Vtec Answering Machine/Cordless phone. I've hardened the ThunderMike/Video switcher by using a grounded AC cord and providing static discharge for the video circuit in the video switchbox. I repaired the surge Protector, so it's on to the phone and DVDR. Electricity, sheesh!!! I'll do a You Tube Video to show off that awesome lightning blast I captured, subject to when I have a working DVDR.


----------



## BeerMe

Spring allergies 

I've barely noticed mine in the past few years, but now they're back with a vengeance.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so grumpy!

It needs to stop because it's game day and I need to get MAH GAME FACE ON!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so grumpy!
> 
> It needs to stop because it's game day and I need to get MAH GAME FACE ON!



Vancouver is looking really nice this year, too. Definitely not something to be grumpy about.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

As for me, just been feeling that loneliness bug again. Been with a few girls since I've been back to the east coast, but nothing that I need. For the first time in my life, I was "that guy" with a girl who had a boyfriend. And, of course, that lead to me being "that guy" alone on a Saturday night.

Seems like I've been feeling really insecure for the past few weeks. Doing my best to shake it off, but talking about it helps.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Vancouver is looking really nice this year, too. Definitely not something to be grumpy about.



Vancouver's looking HOT. 

I'm feeling better now...finally home, dinner's just about ready and the game's on.


Sorry to hear you're feeling lonely. Ride it out - the weekend is just around the corner.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so grumpy!
> 
> It needs to stop because it's game day and I need to get MAH GAME FACE ON!


I've got my game face on. 

However, the game that it's the face for, is beer pong.

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> ...snipped... lightning hit near enough to blow the front-panel video input...snipped... and shorted Mom's Vtec Answering Machine/Cordless phone...snipped...



That MPS A94 phone-line switching transistor in Mom's phone was a bastard to find, 'cuz it tested OK and would breakdown when phone line voltage was applied. Whole house phone line protector is now installed, as well. Onward, to the DVD Recorder!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Work pissed me off something royal today. Food order = Godzilla size. Scheduled until 10 am, left at about...2 pm. More hours on my paycheck, but I have what started out as allergies but is now chest congestion. The cough hurts...

And my home situation is...odd. And sometimes it makes me want to scream. This could be solved if said work would be consistent with the hours and pay me more than $8.50 an hour.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Someone who knows nothing about me, has only met me once, and happens to be a longtime friend of my roommate/friend/it's complicated, says that she "loves" him and is only "looking out for him"...says "She's being selfish and manipulative, and you need to draw the line, dude. This has gone on for far too long...She's being selfish and manipulative, and you need to draw the line, dude. This has gone on for far too long...I love you. I hate to see you missing out on things, and, further, to see you putting her needs before your own."

She says she loves him about three more times in the damned comment.

All because I stayed late at work, and he would have had a job interview if I hadn't been using the car. He doesn't have a job. But I sacrifice my money, my time, and my well-being to make sure he has a home, he's fed, and that we have phones and internet. Very nice. Gee, princess, I'm here, you're not.


----------



## coriander

Having to go to the passport office. Gahhhh, government forms/paperwork suck. -_________________-


----------



## luvbigfellas

It snowed today! What the shit?! It's fucking April! This goes against the laws of nature!  At least it didn't stick.


----------



## GentleSavage

The fact that I will soon have to leave the place that finally gave my life meaning and purpose. And that it literally saved my life, so I don't know how I will be in a month.


----------



## luvbigfellas

This headache is a real beast. It feels like it's going to claw its way out of my head.


----------



## Zandoz

More pills and more nasty side effects


----------



## Mishty

I can't shake this damn hangover, or this _mild_ case of *severe* depression. I need a rock big enough for me to crawl under.


----------



## Freedumb

Women and their craziness. I'll never understand why or how I attract the crazy ones.:doh:


----------



## luvbigfellas

Fickle men.


----------



## FishCharming

Mishty said:


> I can't shake this damn hangover, or this _mild_ case of *severe* depression. I need a rock big enough for me to crawl under.



you should make a rock out of paper machete( no clue how to spell it and neither does spellcheck apparently) that way it can be a rock that you can crawl under without being crushed! 

or you can drink, that's my solution to most things


----------



## Surlysomething

After telling a family member about my MS diagnosis, this is the message I got in response.

" I worry about your weight all the time. I have wanted to do an intervention on you for years. One of my far shows is the biggest loser, I think of you every Tuesday when its on and I cry every show. Those people are always so depressed and hopeless when they start and then they are so happy and full of life when they lose weight and get there lives back.
My wish for you Tina would be for you to lose your weight which would change your health so much, not to mention your quality of life.
Weight is the same as any addiction, sometimes we need help..."

I'm still trying to figure out what it has to do with MS. Lesions in my brain really don't have anything to do with my fat ass.

:doh:


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> After telling a family member about my MS diagnosis, this is the message I got in response.
> 
> " I worry about your weight all the time. I have wanted to do an intervention on you for years. One of my far shows is the biggest loser, I think of you every Tuesday when its on and I cry every show. Those people are always so depressed and hopeless when they start and then they are so happy and full of life when they lose weight and get there lives back.
> My wish for you Tina would be for you to lose your weight which would change your health so much, not to mention your quality of life.
> Weight is the same as any addiction, sometimes we need help..."
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what it has to do with MS. Lesions in my brain really don't have anything to do with my fat ass.
> 
> :doh:



Apparently your family member has their head so far up their ass that they have a hard time telling the difference. omFdog, is that a messed up reply. 

Even leaving aside any understanding of health issues, I'd hope that common politeness would say "Someone reveals a life altering medical condition, you offer support, not criticism."

I'm seething on your behalf.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> Apparently your family member has their head so far up their ass that they have a hard time telling the difference. omFdog, is that a messed up reply.
> 
> Even leaving aside any understanding of health issues, I'd hope that common politeness would say "Someone reveals a life altering medical condition, you offer support, not criticism."
> 
> I'm seething on your behalf.


 

Thanks. I'm pretty mind-boggled right now.


----------



## luvbigfellas

This epic headache...going on three days now. No meds help. Sleep hasn't helped. I'd try to get laid or something, but I have a really bad cold, and I don't want to make anyone else sick.

And this goddamned, stupid ass, bipolar Wisconsin weather. Apparently, we're still having winter....then spring....then winter. WTF.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> After telling a family member about my MS diagnosis, this is the message I got in response.
> 
> " I worry about your weight all the time. I have wanted to do an intervention on you for years. One of my far shows is the biggest loser, I think of you every Tuesday when its on and I cry every show. Those people are always so depressed and hopeless when they start and then they are so happy and full of life when they lose weight and get there lives back.
> My wish for you Tina would be for you to lose your weight which would change your health so much, not to mention your quality of life.
> Weight is the same as any addiction, sometimes we need help..."
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what it has to do with MS. Lesions in my brain really don't have anything to do with my fat ass.
> 
> :doh:


Holy shit, Tina. I don't even have any words for that. Hugs, girl. That was just......ignorant. 


I'm seething with Tad.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Holy shit, Tina. I don't even have any words for that. Hugs, girl. That was just......ignorant.
> 
> 
> I'm seething with Tad.




Thanks, lady. I've been having QUITE the week. Haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, lady. I've been having QUITE the week. Haha.



*
seething along with the rest of them.......wow....talk about hidden agendas??

WTF......that wasn't even remotely relevant, helpful or caring.....

MORE HUGS (((((TINA)))))))*


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks again, everyone.

I don't know where it came from seeing i'm not even remotely close to this person. But I guess it made her feel good because she's helping me somehow. She probably thinks she's holding a mirror in front of my face and that i'll get on with losing all the FATZ that are holding me back. Haha.

Sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Onward, to the DVD Recorder!



Hi Guys, it turned-out that the recorder needs a video IC, which would cost more and be more trouble than what the recorder's worth. My ThunderMike/Video Switch will now feed the back inputs of that recorder for the rest of its days.

ThunderMike, Minor Lightning Damage Video


----------



## Mishty

I was just infected with the Windows Recovery virus and lost everything from my hard drive, every photo, song, video and file.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Zandoz

Wife turned off the furnace...then left. It's getting cold in here.


----------



## BeerMe

Mishty said:


> I was just infected with the Windows Recovery virus and lost everything from my hard drive, every photo, song, video and file.
> 
> Fuck my life.



Yeesh. The same thing happened to a friend's computer earlier this week. I'd never heard about it until then. He didn't click or accept anything, it just attacked when he restarted it.


----------



## ITheFire

I got called a whore. I've never committed a sexual act on another in my life.
Yes that nasty word is still eating a hole in my heart. 


*depressed sigh*


----------



## luvbigfellas

ITheFire said:


> I got called a whore. I've never committed a sexual act on another in my life.
> Yes that nasty word is still eating a hole in my heart.
> 
> 
> *depressed sigh*



That would be pretty depressing. And whoever did that should be well, taken off the streets. I'm truly sorry that someone would have the gall to call anyone that... It's degrading to the mind and soul.

I'm depressed that 400 miles is a long way!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i got a killer headache


----------



## Freedumb

I have a bottle of champagne and no one to drink it with.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Freedumb said:


> I have a bottle of champagne and no one to drink it with.



I'll drink it with you! That would be much better than working on final exams right now.


----------



## FishCharming

Mishty said:


> I was just infected with the Windows Recovery virus and lost everything from my hard drive, every photo, song, video and file.
> 
> Fuck my life.



i just got some stupid "Vista Anti-virus 2011" virus. thankfully i caught it before it shut everything down. i've lost all my stuff to a virus more than once. you'd think i'd have learned to back-up by now, lol



ITheFire said:


> I got called a whore. I've never committed a sexual act on another in my life.
> Yes that nasty word is still eating a hole in my heart.
> 
> 
> *depressed sigh*



if you're gunna get the label you might as well have the fun! i advise copious amounts of promiscuous sex!


----------



## Freedumb

I am officially single now, and I'm not taking it well. I need a shoulder to cry on.:really sad:


----------



## ITheFire

Freedumb said:


> I am officially single now, and I'm not taking it well. I need a shoulder to cry on.:really sad:






You can cry on mine. I've got booze.


----------



## Freedumb

ITheFire said:


> You can cry on mine. I've got booze.



Thank you. No pity party is complete without booze.


----------



## ITheFire

Freedumb said:


> Thank you. No pity party is complete without booze.





I Absolutely agree.


----------



## Zandoz

Getting blamed for our internet service being down.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Same ol' bullshit, just a different day. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> After telling a family member about my MS diagnosis, this is the message I got in response.
> 
> " I worry about your weight all the time. I have wanted to do an intervention on you for years. One of my far shows is the biggest loser, I think of you every Tuesday when its on and I cry every show. Those people are always so depressed and hopeless when they start and then they are so happy and full of life when they lose weight and get there lives back.
> My wish for you Tina would be for you to lose your weight which would change your health so much, not to mention your quality of life.
> Weight is the same as any addiction, sometimes we need help..."
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what it has to do with MS. Lesions in my brain really don't have anything to do with my fat ass.
> 
> :doh:



The saga continued on while I was away. I didn't even go on the computer until yesterday afternoon.

Here is my reply. I think I did a good job. ( I took out personal family references)


_"I know you mean well, Lori, but MS doesn't really have much to do with my weight as it's a disease that has taken root in my brain. But I appreciate your concern. 

Thanks for caring though, it means a lot to me."_

Here is her reply back. (I did take a couple parts out as they were personal)
_
"Oh I know MS has nothing to do with your weight but your weight will have a lot to do with how you are able to deal with the MS. I know food addictions are hard, probably harder than drugs. But I know how your life could change for the better and that is my hope for you.
Have you ever watched The Biggest Loser? I think its amazing what they do, lose weight and heal, it always makes me cry."_


UNREAL. Then I wrote a nice note to her explaining that we got really busy and that I wouldn't be able to visit her and that I hoped I would be able to come up in the summer. I totally did not refer to the last message at all as I was hoping to let it drop.

This is her reply: 

_
"That's fine Tina. I had assumed you were not coming. I figured you were mad and afraid that I would talk to you about your weight and that you won't be coming. And that's fine. You reacted just the way I expected and that's why everyone is scared to talk to you about your weight. And I find that is so sad... "_


I am so fucking mad right now I can barely breathe. I'm going to reply to her tomorrow and rip her a new asshole. I also talked to the active people in my life and they laughed at the fact that they would be afraid to talk to me. I didn't want to reply tonight as I want to keep my GREAT weekend intact. Tomorrow she's going to be crying.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Surlysomething said:


> The saga continued on while I was away. I didn't even go on the computer until yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Here is my reply. I think I did a good job. ( I took out personal family references)
> 
> 
> _"I know you mean well, Lori, but MS doesn't really have much to do with my weight as it's a disease that has taken root in my brain. But I appreciate your concern.
> 
> Thanks for caring though, it means a lot to me."_
> 
> Here is her reply back. (I did take a couple parts out as they were personal)
> _
> "Oh I know MS has nothing to do with your weight but your weight will have a lot to do with how you are able to deal with the MS. I know food addictions are hard, probably harder than drugs. But I know how your life could change for the better and that is my hope for you.
> Have you ever watched The Biggest Loser? I think its amazing what they do, lose weight and heal, it always makes me cry."_
> 
> 
> UNREAL. Then I wrote a nice note to her explaining that we got really busy and that I wouldn't be able to visit her and that I hoped I would be able to come up in the summer. I totally did not refer to the last message at all as I was hoping to let it drop.
> 
> This is her reply:
> 
> _
> "That's fine Tina. I had assumed you were not coming. I figured you were mad and afraid that I would talk to you about your weight and that you won't be coming. And that's fine. You reacted just the way I expected and that's why everyone is scared to talk to you about your weight. And I find that is so sad... "_
> 
> 
> I am so fucking mad right now I can barely breathe. I'm going to reply to her tomorrow and rip her a new asshole. I also talked to the active people in my life and they laughed at the fact that they would be afraid to talk to me. I didn't want to reply tonight as I want to keep my GREAT weekend intact. Tomorrow she's going to be crying.



That's pretty shitty. To assume you're "afraid" or "scared" to talk about your weight as opposed to you may rather everyone just shut the fuck up about it already. And also, that she has any right to feel any pity or whatnot FOR you. WTF. Pity for you is bullshit. Empathy is fine. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> The saga continued on while I was away. I didn't even go on the computer until yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Here is my reply. I think I did a good job. ( I took out personal family references)
> 
> 
> _"I know you mean well, Lori, but MS doesn't really have much to do with my weight as it's a disease that has taken root in my brain. But I appreciate your concern.
> 
> Thanks for caring though, it means a lot to me."_
> 
> Here is her reply back. (I did take a couple parts out as they were personal)
> _
> "Oh I know MS has nothing to do with your weight but your weight will have a lot to do with how you are able to deal with the MS. I know food addictions are hard, probably harder than drugs. But I know how your life could change for the better and that is my hope for you.
> Have you ever watched The Biggest Loser? I think its amazing what they do, lose weight and heal, it always makes me cry."_
> 
> 
> UNREAL. Then I wrote a nice note to her explaining that we got really busy and that I wouldn't be able to visit her and that I hoped I would be able to come up in the summer. I totally did not refer to the last message at all as I was hoping to let it drop.
> 
> This is her reply:
> 
> _
> "That's fine Tina. I had assumed you were not coming. I figured you were mad and afraid that I would talk to you about your weight and that you won't be coming. And that's fine. You reacted just the way I expected and that's why everyone is scared to talk to you about your weight. And I find that is so sad... "_
> 
> 
> I am so fucking mad right now I can barely breathe. I'm going to reply to her tomorrow and rip her a new asshole. I also talked to the active people in my life and they laughed at the fact that they would be afraid to talk to me. I didn't want to reply tonight as I want to keep my GREAT weekend intact. Tomorrow she's going to be crying.


So.....how long has she been a psychotherapist and more to the point, yours? Good grief. Someone needs to drop an anvil, piano, safe, stove (and hey, even I'll volunteer my sizable caboose) on her head. I'd love to hear an update on the next installment. 

WTF do people think they're experts cos they watch 'reality' TV? It's not even REALITY.


----------



## Goreki

Idiots who watch reality tv and think it is real, idiots who try to get on reality tv because they want attention/fame, prudes, vomit, chainsaws and circus animals.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> So.....how long has she been a psychotherapist and more to the point, yours? Good grief. Someone needs to drop an anvil, piano, safe, stove (and hey, even I'll volunteer my sizable caboose) on her head. I'd love to hear an update on the next installment.
> 
> WTF do people think they're experts cos they watch 'reality' TV? It's not even REALITY.


 
She has counseled drug addicts/alcoholics in the past, but i'm pretty sure she doesn't have a degree. And yeah, the reality tv thing. Really? REALLY? Gah!

We're not close at all, that's what bothers me the most. The audacity. And making me feel like I have to justify my life and choices. I think not.


----------



## Surlysomething

luvbigfellas said:


> That's pretty shitty. To assume you're "afraid" or "scared" to talk about your weight as opposed to you may rather everyone just shut the fuck up about it already. And also, that she has any right to feel any pity or whatnot FOR you. WTF. Pity for you is bullshit. Empathy is fine. :doh:


 
I know, right? I haven't replied yet because I know i'm going to be mean and I don't want to do the tit for tat thing.

But man, where do people get off?


----------



## FishCharming

Surly, it's obvious to all of us who love you that the only reason you're single is because you don't go on tv with 30 other women and compete for the attention of a guy. have you seen the Bachelor? i watch that show and it makes me cry because that could be you with a rose in your hand. i pray every day for you to audition for a reality show so you can find the love you deserve...


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> Surly, it's obvious to all of us who love you that the only reason you're single is because you don't go on tv with 30 other women and compete for the attention of a guy. have you seen the Bachelor? i watch that show and it makes me cry because that could be you with a rose in your hand. i pray every day for you to audition for a reality show so you can find the love you deserve...


 
They keep refusing my application. I douse it in Love's Baby Soft and everything.

*cry*


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> They keep refusing my application. I douse it in Love's Baby Soft and everything.
> 
> *cry*


You need to soak it in your bitter bitter disappointed tears too, girl. How many times do I gotta keep telling you this shit?


----------



## Cors

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis and the shitstorm you have been going through, Surly. It is so awful that she is that ignorant and had the nerve to say that to you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Cors said:


> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis and the shitstorm you have been going through, Surly. It is so awful that she is that ignorant and had the nerve to say that to you!




Thanks, lady. It's been a bit of a gong-show. Haha.


----------



## ForeignSoul

I am unhappy today because of a dream I had last night.

I was working in a supermarket and caught an old lady trying to steal a $7 bottle of mouthwash....so I had to call the police, kick her out and ban her for life because my coworkers felt bad that she is old

Does this make me a subconscience asshole?! lol


----------



## Zandoz

I'll probably be going on insulin next week


----------



## luvbigfellas

Zandoz said:


> I'll probably be going on insulin next week



That's pretty rough. My empathy extends from having been on insulin for nearly 26 years.


----------



## roundrevelry

I'm unhappy that tonight, my girlfriend said "I hate our sex life." Made me feel really good...


----------



## RentonBob

For some reason tonight I feel very alone


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> For some reason tonight I feel very alone



*allll HUGS OUT TO YOU ((((BOB)))))
you never are alone*


----------



## Zandoz

luvbigfellas said:


> That's pretty rough. My empathy extends from having been on insulin for nearly 26 years.



Thanks. I've been dodging this for 14 years, but it's gotten to the point the other meds are not cutting it.


----------



## Freedumb

California has been so bad for me, I'm thinking about moving back to Texas. Where things suck just as much.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm way too far away....


----------



## Tad

The apparent polarization of Canadian politics, judging by the election results.....it looks like the party in the middle is half dead, with the left and the right surging ahead. I'm a moderate kind of guy, I don't relish having to make a choice between extremes.


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> The apparent polarization of Canadian politics, judging by the election results.....it looks like the party in the middle is half dead, with the left and the right surging ahead. I'm a moderate kind of guy, I don't relish having to make a choice between extremes.



it's the nature of politics. it's the same here. all of our moderate candidates get drummed out in the primaries because the people with power and influence are also those with an agenda and they back the more extreme candidates. it gets frustrating when you see a great candidate flounder but the moderate voters just arent as involved/interested in carrying their candidates as the zealots are...


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> The apparent polarization of Canadian politics, judging by the election results.....it looks like the party in the middle is half dead, with the left and the right surging ahead. I'm a moderate kind of guy, I don't relish having to make a choice between extremes.


 

A little surprising overall but not mind blowing.

BC didn't surprise me AT ALL. :doh:


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> it's the nature of politics. it's the same here. all of our moderate candidates get drummed out in the primaries because the people with power and influence are also those with an agenda and they back the more extreme candidates. it gets frustrating when you see a great candidate flounder but the moderate voters just arent as involved/interested in carrying their candidates as the zealots are...



The thing is, up here the Liberals, who are our party of the centre, have been nicknamed 'the natural governing party' because of how much of the time they've provided the government for the past century. So for us, this degree of polarization is a new thing :-/


----------



## luvbigfellas

Feels slightly feverish...:blink:


----------



## ITheFire

Six month checkup, bloodwork, and EKG tomorrow.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Sometimes people just fucking suck.


----------



## Amaranthine

Laundry >.>

Series of events:

1. Get all laundry into 1 machine, as all the rest are full.
2. Wonder why clothes aren't hot when I open it again.
3. See that the washer has an uber-hand "NO HEAT" option
4. Re-adjust and leave.
5. Come back. Realize that on this special, special washer...every option is a no heat option because it's broken. 
6. Put laundry in new washer. Leave. 
7. Pass out in bed, due to lack of sobriety. 
8. Come back in the morning. STILL NOT DRY.


----------



## JulieD

Amaranthine said:


> Laundry >.>
> 
> Series of events:
> 
> 1. Get all laundry into 1 machine, as all the rest are full.
> 2. Wonder why clothes aren't hot when I open it again.
> 3. See that the washer has an uber-hand "NO HEAT" option
> 4. Re-adjust and leave.
> 5. Come back. Realize that on this special, special washer...every option is a no heat option because it's broken.
> 6. Put laundry in new washer. Leave.
> 7. Pass out in bed, due to lack of sobriety.
> 8. Come back in the morning. STILL NOT DRY.



Amaranthine, dear...you may want to try using the dryer the next time...I could be wrong, but seeing as how it feels like I do 10 loads of laundry every week, it usually works best for me...


----------



## luvbigfellas

Sometimes things are just weird. :huh:


----------



## Zandoz

Pain and comfortableness


----------



## rellis10

I applied for a job yesterday and I already got an email telling me I wasnt getting called for an interview


----------



## Tad

The pollen count for birch, the worst of my allergies, is by far the highest I've ever seen it. It takes about a minute in unfiltered air before I'm sneezing and wheezing and itching :-( The sucky thing is that a day of rain would bring the pollen way down, so I was hoping for rain.....now it is supposed to rain for the whole next week! So now I feel guilty about wanting rain, too (this may not be rational, but I don't claim much rational-ness when allergies are this bad, my head is full of cotton)


----------



## Zowie

Oh god I'm dying. I'm so hungover. Oh god, oh god, I'm going to take a nap.

Yesterday was fun though.


----------



## LJ Rock

Someone I am madly in love with and completely infatuated with doesn't love me back, and I'm afraid that no matter how much I wish and pray and beg and plea that nothing will ever change that.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I keep getting hiccups today. And, diabetes sucks.


----------



## CastingPearls

LJ Rock said:


> Someone I am madly in love with and completely infatuated with doesn't love me back, and I'm afraid that no matter how much I wish and pray and beg and plea that nothing will ever change that.


Does she know how you feel and assuming she does, if she doesn't love you in return, aren't you worth someone who's crazy about you? You are, you know.


----------



## LJ Rock

CastingPearls said:


> Does she know how you feel and assuming she does, if she doesn't love you in return, aren't you worth someone who's crazy about you? You are, you know.



Thank you for that, and I know you are right - I guess I just have a hard time letting go.


----------



## J34

So I was going to head to NYC tonight with a couple of friends, possibly have some drinks, etc. Then I realized I don't like heading to bars and clubs. I wish I wasn't such a introvert, which is part of my ingrained personality (INTP). Perhaps one day I will learn to enjoy the company of other people besides my small circle of friends. :sad:

(I also lack nice clothes, outgrew them)


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I have a headache and I'm going stir crazy. Someone talk to me


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> The pollen count for birch, the worst of my allergies, is by far the highest I've ever seen it. It takes about a minute in unfiltered air before I'm sneezing and wheezing and itching :-( The sucky thing is that a day of rain would bring the pollen way down, so I was hoping for rain.....now it is supposed to rain for the whole next week! So now I feel guilty about wanting rain, too (this may not be rational, but I don't claim much rational-ness when allergies are this bad, my head is full of cotton)



you could actually see the pollen in the air yesterday! it was like there was a haze of dust everywhere, it was crazy! good thing i don't have allergies, lol.

it's pouring today though, did you guys get rain too?


----------



## luvbigfellas

I really gotta get the hell out of here.


----------



## CastingPearls

My friend and neighbor Melinda is at the end of her battle with breast cancer. She's a lovely woman, with a lovely family who enriched the world with her passion and work as a Spanish/French teacher and with GLBTQ activism. 

I'm waiting for the final call. My heart aches.


----------



## Mishty

I double booked this weekend, I'm house/dog/snake sitting, and my girl texts to remind me we have a bbq/bonfire to go to in memory of Blake, and I was supposed to make dessert. I can't leave without someone here, and she's pissed because she thinks I'm taking sides with another girl, when that simply ain't the case. So I told her to take April and just go have a good time and she just called had a god damn hissy fit, acting like we're girl swapping for the night or something. Now she won't even respond to me, or return my texts, and I swear to god if she so much as looks sexy at the whore that's there, to spite me, and I get wind of it. That will be it. Finis.


----------



## LJ Rock

CastingPearls said:


> My friend and neighbor Melinda is at the end of her battle with breast cancer. She's a lovely woman, with a lovely family who enriched the world with her passion and work as a Spanish/French teacher and with GLBTQ activism.
> 
> I'm waiting for the final call. My heart aches.



I am very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> My friend and neighbor Melinda is at the end of her battle with breast cancer. She's a lovely woman, with a lovely family who enriched the world with her passion and work as a Spanish/French teacher and with GLBTQ activism.
> 
> I'm waiting for the final call. My heart aches.




That's so heartbreaking, E. -big hugs-


----------



## fluffyandcute

Gotta go to the dr tomorrow! Got some weird things going on. Need to find out what the heck is happening lol!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*okay I get then dumber then a BRICK award today 

I was so proud of myself heading to Wegmans grocery shopping by 8am today......and as I SLAMMED THE MOTHERF*CKING DOOR........whoops....

LOCKED MYSELF OUT......now that's not the worst part of it.....yes seriously

after I busted double pane- double hung, wooden sash, anderson window.......
cleaned up the entire mess....

went grocery shopping.......came home, and FOUND THE KEY :doh:

yes I win DARWIN AWARDS this year....aging is a BITCH...just saying*


----------



## Zandoz

I'm showing no signs of regaining the strength and energy lost during the hospital stay a week ago. Also, the financial issues aggravated by my medical problems the last 2 years is becoming critical. :really sad:


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> My friend and neighbor Melinda is at the end of her battle with breast cancer. She's a lovely woman, with a lovely family who enriched the world with her passion and work as a Spanish/French teacher and with GLBTQ activism.
> 
> I'm waiting for the final call. My heart aches.



*hugs* I'm so sorry. That's a terrible thing to have to go through for her and you!


----------



## samuraiscott

Alright. So my mom was on her potty chair this morning when she had a seizure. I have never in my life witnessed anything like it in my life; it was horrible. This look of sheer terror overcame her face and she let out this noise that made my skin jump off of its bones. Her whole body shook violently and I tried to make sure she wasn't biting her tongue or anything and all I could do is say "Mama, Mama it's going to be ok help is coming." I called 911 and kept her from hurting herself and when she came to she couldn't talk and she was looking through me, not at me. I kept her head up until the EMTs got here and I had to go out of the room to let them work. They took her to the hospital and soon after my sister and I followed suit. When we got there she wasn't in the room but she got back soon from X-Ray. She could answer yes and no questions but couldn't really answer any other questions. She could tell us she loved us but that was it. We went out of the room because they were going to insert a catheter and then move her to ICU when she had another seizure. We were already out of the room when this happened, do the tech came out to the waiting room to find us and tell us what happened. We were then allowed back to see her 2 at a time and they had given her something to knock her out. I am so scared that she won't be the same and right now they have no idea what the problem is. I have been caring for my Mom a long time you know and that was the scariest moment of my life. All I can do is pray that God makes her as comfortable as possible. She just doesn't deserve to suffer like this anymore.


----------



## CastingPearls

samuraiscott said:


> Alright. So my mom was on her potty chair this morning when she had a seizure. I have never in my life witnessed anything like it in my life; it was horrible. This look of sheer terror overcame her face and she let out this noise that made my skin jump off of its bones. Her whole body shook violently and I tried to make sure she wasn't biting her tongue or anything and all I could do is say "Mama, Mama it's going to be ok help is coming." I called 911 and kept her from hurting herself and when she came to she couldn't talk and she was looking through me, not at me. I kept her head up until the EMTs got here and I had to go out of the room to let them work. They took her to the hospital and soon after my sister and I followed suit. When we got there she wasn't in the room but she got back soon from X-Ray. She could answer yes and no questions but couldn't really answer any other questions. She could tell us she loved us but that was it. We went out of the room because they were going to insert a catheter and then move her to ICU when she had another seizure. We were already out of the room when this happened, do the tech came out to the waiting room to find us and tell us what happened. We were then allowed back to see her 2 at a time and they had given her something to knock her out. I am so scared that she won't be the same and right now they have no idea what the problem is. I have been caring for my Mom a long time you know and that was the scariest moment of my life. All I can do is pray that God makes her as comfortable as possible. She just doesn't deserve to suffer like this anymore.


Praying with you, Scott. Hang tight. With you in spirit. Hugs.


----------



## HDANGEL15

samuraiscott said:


> Alright. So my mom was on her potty chair this morning when she had a seizure. I have never in my life witnessed anything like it in my life; it was horrible. This look of sheer terror overcame her face and she let out this noise that made my skin jump off of its bones. Her whole body shook violently and I tried to make sure she wasn't biting her tongue or anything and all I could do is say "Mama, Mama it's going to be ok help is coming." I called 911 and kept her from hurting herself and when she came to she couldn't talk and she was looking through me, not at me. I kept her head up until the EMTs got here and I had to go out of the room to let them work. They took her to the hospital and soon after my sister and I followed suit. When we got there she wasn't in the room but she got back soon from X-Ray. She could answer yes and no questions but couldn't really answer any other questions. She could tell us she loved us but that was it. We went out of the room because they were going to insert a catheter and then move her to ICU when she had another seizure. We were already out of the room when this happened, do the tech came out to the waiting room to find us and tell us what happened. We were then allowed back to see her 2 at a time and they had given her something to knock her out. I am so scared that she won't be the same and right now they have no idea what the problem is. I have been caring for my Mom a long time you know and that was the scariest moment of my life. All I can do is pray that God makes her as comfortable as possible. She just doesn't deserve to suffer like this anymore.



(((SCOTT)))) sounds dire...but you were present and a comfort to your mom I AM QUITE SURE...prayers going out to your family xoxo


----------



## samuraiscott

HDANGEL15 said:


> (((SCOTT)))) sounds dire...but you were present and a comfort to your mom I AM QUITE SURE...prayers going out to your family xoxo





CastingPearls said:


> Praying with you, Scott. Hang tight. With you in spirit. Hugs.



Thank you Elaine and HD. I will see her again today. I did not think I was going to be able to go see her yesterday but I pulled myself together. Your thoughts and prayers are definitely appreciated.


----------



## Kamily

I have a pinched nerve in my lower back and it is killing me today.  It hurts to move. I have pain meds but they arent helping. They just make me groggy and sick to my stomach. :doh:


----------



## RentonBob

"Friends" who don't have the time to reply to messages you sent out weeks ago but, have plenty of time to post stupid videos and pics they find scattered around the interwebs... Kinda lets me know where I stand in their life. :doh:


----------



## luvbigfellas

RentonBob said:


> "Friends" who don't have the time to reply to messages you sent out weeks ago but, have plenty of time to post stupid videos and pics they find scattered around the interwebs... Kinda lets me know where I stand in their life. :doh:



We all have those friends. Like for instance, the one person I've known a very long time who responded when I asked if he was having rough times responded with something along the lines of "Yes. But I don't have time to tell you right now. I'll tell you later." I can bet he won't tell me anytime soon.


----------



## RentonBob

luvbigfellas said:


> We all have those friends. Like for instance, the one person I've known a very long time who responded when I asked if he was having rough times responded with something along the lines of "Yes. But I don't have time to tell you right now. I'll tell you later." I can bet he won't tell me anytime soon.



At least you got a response lol


----------



## chicken legs

samuraiscott said:


> Alright. So my mom was on her potty chair this morning when she had a seizure. I have never in my life witnessed anything like it in my life; it was horrible. This look of sheer terror overcame her face and she let out this noise that made my skin jump off of its bones. Her whole body shook violently and I tried to make sure she wasn't biting her tongue or anything and all I could do is say "Mama, Mama it's going to be ok help is coming." I called 911 and kept her from hurting herself and when she came to she couldn't talk and she was looking through me, not at me. I kept her head up until the EMTs got here and I had to go out of the room to let them work. They took her to the hospital and soon after my sister and I followed suit. When we got there she wasn't in the room but she got back soon from X-Ray. She could answer yes and no questions but couldn't really answer any other questions. She could tell us she loved us but that was it. We went out of the room because they were going to insert a catheter and then move her to ICU when she had another seizure. We were already out of the room when this happened, do the tech came out to the waiting room to find us and tell us what happened. We were then allowed back to see her 2 at a time and they had given her something to knock her out. I am so scared that she won't be the same and right now they have no idea what the problem is. I have been caring for my Mom a long time you know and that was the scariest moment of my life. All I can do is pray that God makes her as comfortable as possible. She just doesn't deserve to suffer like this anymore.



Oh my gosh. Cyber Hugs and I hope things work out well. Just glad you were there when it happened.


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> My friend and neighbor Melinda is at the end of her battle with breast cancer. She's a lovely woman, with a lovely family who enriched the world with her passion and work as a Spanish/French teacher and with GLBTQ activism.
> 
> I'm waiting for the final call. My heart aches.



I know this sounds so lame but I HATE CANCER. My grandmother passed away from it and watching her waste away was the worst experience I have had. I'll keep your friend, her family, and you and all the other people whose life she will leave a whole in, in my thoughts CP. {HUGS}


----------



## Sweetie

Zandoz said:


> I'm showing no signs of regaining the strength and energy lost during the hospital stay a week ago. Also, the financial issues aggravated by my medical problems the last 2 years is becoming critical. :really sad:





I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it Zandoz. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Sweetie

samuraiscott said:


> Alright. So my mom was on her potty chair this morning when she had a seizure. I have never in my life witnessed anything like it in my life; it was horrible. This look of sheer terror overcame her face and she let out this noise that made my skin jump off of its bones. Her whole body shook violently and I tried to make sure she wasn't biting her tongue or anything and all I could do is say "Mama, Mama it's going to be ok help is coming." I called 911 and kept her from hurting herself and when she came to she couldn't talk and she was looking through me, not at me. I kept her head up until the EMTs got here and I had to go out of the room to let them work. They took her to the hospital and soon after my sister and I followed suit. When we got there she wasn't in the room but she got back soon from X-Ray. She could answer yes and no questions but couldn't really answer any other questions. She could tell us she loved us but that was it. We went out of the room because they were going to insert a catheter and then move her to ICU when she had another seizure. We were already out of the room when this happened, do the tech came out to the waiting room to find us and tell us what happened. We were then allowed back to see her 2 at a time and they had given her something to knock her out. I am so scared that she won't be the same and right now they have no idea what the problem is. I have been caring for my Mom a long time you know and that was the scariest moment of my life. All I can do is pray that God makes her as comfortable as possible. She just doesn't deserve to suffer like this anymore.



I'm so sorry your mom is going through this. I'm also so sorry that you have to see it. Heres some {HUGS} for both of you and I will be sending up some prayers for you both.


----------



## Zandoz

Sweetie said:


> I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it Zandoz. Sending good thoughts your way.



Thank you. I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Aust99

My inability to stick to new (hopefully) habits....... and to fall asleep quickly without thinking about everything that happened today/ need to do tomorrow.... grrr


----------



## Freedumb

ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

I seriously forgot how stupid and brutal the dating scene is. Ugh, now I remember why I hated all of this.


----------



## Sweetie

My son failed his first class in college ... math. I'm so frustrated because he doesn't have any respect for me therefore any encouragement or advice I give he disregards as useless. Being a single mom sometimes really stinks. I feel so useless to him.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Carpal tunnel syndrome is acting up again. Argh. And my neck and back are all strained. Stupid work related issues!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

luvbigfellas said:


> Carpal tunnel syndrome is acting up again. Argh. And my neck and back are all strained. Stupid work related issues!



:-( Now you can ride your bike to work, get there faster and feel this unease about an hour sooner. :-(


----------



## luvbigfellas

Yes, but this way I won't have to wake up at 2:00 am to get there. Now it'll be 3:00 am.


----------



## JulieD

Sweetie said:


> My son failed his first class in college ... math. I'm so frustrated because he doesn't have any respect for me therefore any encouragement or advice I give he disregards as useless. Being a single mom sometimes really stinks. I feel so useless to him.



Sweetie, I'm sorry about this. I know that it feels like he disregarded your opinion, and he very well could be, but try and not to take it to heart. This is a time where he needs to come to his own, and that means you, as a parent, need to step back and let him figure this out on his own. He needs to feel the failure in order to become successful. I know I will probably end up sounding like a fortune cookie, but without failure, success means nothing. Its the lows in life that make the highs so special. College is so different from high school, at least what I remember for high school. He will get there, it may take a little longer then you wish, but he will eventually get where he needs to be in life. Until then, just be there for him as much as he will allow, and have confidence in him to make the right decisions...


----------



## luvbigfellas

It is unlikely that I will get to see a friend of mine today. Every time we make any sort of plans, something comes up. It's always him, too. I guess maybe he doesn't really want to see me. Which makes me more sad.


----------



## samuraiscott

chicken legs said:


> Oh my gosh. Cyber Hugs and I hope things work out well. Just glad you were there when it happened.



Thank you Chicken Legs; she came home yesterday!


----------



## samuraiscott

Sweetie said:


> I'm so sorry your mom is going through this. I'm also so sorry that you have to see it. Heres some {HUGS} for both of you and I will be sending up some prayers for you both.



Thank You Sweetie!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

luvbigfellas said:


> It is unlikely that I will get to see a friend of mine today. Every time we make any sort of plans, something comes up. It's always him, too. I guess maybe he doesn't really want to see me. Which makes me more sad.



same here,i feel you on that one.i have a freind too and everytime we try to meet something always comes up,say yeah totally feel you on that one!:doh:


----------



## Sweetie

JulieD said:


> Sweetie, I'm sorry about this. I know that it feels like he disregarded your opinion, and he very well could be, but try and not to take it to heart. This is a time where he needs to come to his own, and that means you, as a parent, need to step back and let him figure this out on his own. He needs to feel the failure in order to become successful. I know I will probably end up sounding like a fortune cookie, but without failure, success means nothing. Its the lows in life that make the highs so special. College is so different from high school, at least what I remember for high school. He will get there, it may take a little longer then you wish, but he will eventually get where he needs to be in life. Until then, just be there for him as much as he will allow, and have confidence in him to make the right decisions...



I know you're right Julie...its just sooooo hard for me to step back. I know I've got to let him do this on his own. Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Sweetie

samuraiscott said:


> Thank you Chicken Legs; she came home yesterday!



Good news. I'm glad for both of you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My 88 yr old dad came to visit MD from FL for neices high school grad....and brought his icey cold gf that is an utter bitch....she is so self centered that she decided 48 hours was TOO long to stay here, and they rebooked to leave this am rather then stay for OUR FIRST FAMILY DINNER IN A YEAR.........

the story is much longer...this is readers digest version...but they were some UGLY words spoken on top of this...i know forgiveness is the key...but she is a bitter nasty 85 yr old woman.......*:really sad:


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *My 88 yr old dad came to visit MD from FL for neices high school grad....and brought his icey cold gf that is an utter bitch....she is so self centered that she decided 48 hours was TOO long to stay here, and they rebooked to leave this am rather then stay for OUR FIRST FAMILY DINNER IN A YEAR.........
> 
> the story is much longer...this is readers digest version...but they were some UGLY words spoken on top of this...i know forgiveness is the key...but she is a bitter nasty 85 yr old woman.......*:really sad:



i feel your pain. my dad's wife is the same way. she has two teenage kids and expects my dad to treat her kids like his own but wants nothing to do with my siblings or our kids. my sister had a baby a month ago and my dad booked a flight to come out and see his new granddaughter but didnt tell her because she would have told him no. so now they're going through this whole big marriage ending madness because he wanted to see his new grandchild, lol. i'd feel bad for him if i didnt think he should just sack up and boot the bitch.


----------



## JulieD

Well, we had some pretty had storms last nigh and now we do not have any electric and probably won't until tomorrow night after 6 pm...trees are down and electric pole are snapped...siding blown off and just a mess out side...but everyone is safe, and that is good...even though they are calling for more storms tonight...


----------



## ITheFire

I got the shit beat out of me by my crazy ex. 

I totally could have taken him but he just charged me, broke my gd rib.


----------



## Tad

ITheFire said:


> I got the shit beat out of me by my crazy ex.
> 
> I totally could have taken him but he just charged me, broke my gd rib.



holy crud! Can you press charges or something? 

and best wishes on healing, physically and emotionally, from this.


----------



## FishCharming

ITheFire said:


> I got the shit beat out of me by my crazy ex.
> 
> I totally could have taken him but he just charged me, broke my gd rib.



unleash the BHM storm of fury! just post a name and address, i'm sure there'll be plenty of offers for some street justice...


----------



## luvbigfellas

ITheFire said:


> I got the shit beat out of me by my crazy ex.
> 
> I totally could have taken him but he just charged me, broke my gd rib.



I have a Cajun solution involving gators and some murky water...


----------



## Surlysomething

ITheFire said:


> I got the shit beat out of me by my crazy ex.
> 
> I totally could have taken him but he just charged me, broke my gd rib.


 

Wow. Hello jail time.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i feel your pain. my dad's wife is the same way. she has two teenage kids and expects my dad to treat her kids like his own but wants nothing to do with my siblings or our kids. my sister had a baby a month ago and my dad booked a flight to come out and see his new granddaughter but didnt tell her because she would have told him no. so now they're going through this whole big marriage ending madness because he wanted to see his new grandchild, lol. i'd feel bad for him if i didnt think he should just sack up and boot the bitch.



t*hanks for the compassion (((FISH)))) but sadly for us...his ENTIRE world IS HER.....she says jump, he says when, how high. He chooses her far over his own family. He agreed if his choices cut him off from our family for ever ...so be it........*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *My 88 yr old dad came to visit MD from FL for neices high school grad....and brought his icey cold gf that is an utter bitch....she is so self centered that she decided 48 hours was TOO long to stay here, and they rebooked to leave this am rather then stay for OUR FIRST FAMILY DINNER IN A YEAR.........
> 
> the story is much longer...this is readers digest version...but they were some UGLY words spoken on top of this...i know forgiveness is the key...but she is a bitter nasty 85 yr old woman.......*:really sad:



i know how it feels and it's sucky  

my dad chose my step mom over me when i was younger and he is still to this day choosing her over his kids. it got so bad between my step monster (lol) and i that my dad dropped me off at my sisters house and said, "it's either helen (step monster) or rich (me), and i can't get sex from rich." 

and my dad wonders why i don't call him on holidays or his birthday like it's my fault i don't keep in touch.


----------



## J34

This is me today . Bored out of my wits 

View attachment rage-comics-fridays.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lil BigginZ said:


> i know how it feels and it's sucky
> 
> my dad chose my step mom over me when i was younger and he is still to this day choosing her over his kids. it got so bad between my step monster (lol) and i that my dad dropped me off at my sisters house and said, "it's either helen (step monster) or rich (me), and i can't get sex from rich."
> 
> and my dad wonders why i don't call him on holidays or his birthday like it's my fault i don't keep in touch.



*(((RICH)))) damn....yeah you know how it feels....hugs to you as well..went to see THE HANGOVER 2 yesterday just to laugh and try and get away from the feelings *


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((RICH)))) damn....yeah you know how it feels....hugs to you as well..went to see THE HANGOVER 2 yesterday just to laugh and try and get away from the feelings *



so how was it?


----------



## JulieD

Still no power...this blows


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> Still no power...this blows



But I thought electric company showed up yesterday.


----------



## FishCharming

feeling nostalgic and a little longing... ohhhhhh well...


----------



## KingBoo

I hate the hot weather that's a comin'


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lil BigginZ said:


> so how was it?



*7.5/10

definitely entertaining and gave me lots of laughs...doesn't begin to compare to #uno (just my 2 cents)*


----------



## Surlysomething

The lack of brain power the people that live in my building have.

Dryer's broken? You phone the landlord. Good. But then you don't put a note on the dryer to let the rest of the building know. Stupid.

Thanks.


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> But I thought electric company showed up yesterday.



No  and I don't think we are going to have it tomorrow either...*sigh* its been since Thursday...and I hate COLD showers...

I want to cry...seriously...I have been dealing with it rather well, but today they disconnected the row of townhouses I live in from the rest of the community...so everyone else now has power...but they haven't even removed the tree from our wires yet let alone started to replace the broken pole...it has rained everyday since the power went out...it just sucks...a lot


----------



## CleverBomb

This frickin' cough. 
It's been almost a week.
At least, the sore throat, chills, and headache are gone now. 
So, there is that. 

-Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15

JulieD said:


> No  and I don't think we are going to have it tomorrow either...*sigh* its been since Thursday...and I hate COLD showers...
> 
> I want to cry...seriously...I have been dealing with it rather well, but today they disconnected the row of townhouses I live in from the rest of the community...so everyone else now has power...but they haven't even removed the tree from our wires yet let alone started to replace the broken pole...it has rained everyday since the power went out...it just sucks...a lot




*
((((JULIE)))) come on over..i have tons of electricity....hot water, internetz, cable tv.......hugs to you hon.....no electricity is an experience for sure.... not sure where you live....hope its NOT TOOOO HOT *


----------



## Goreki

Must now work two hours earlier than I expected to have to. May have hangover. ugh


----------



## JulieD

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ((((JULIE)))) come on over..i have tons of electricity....hot water, internetz, cable tv.......hugs to you hon.....no electricity is an experience for sure.... not sure where you live....hope its NOT TOOOO HOT *



Thanks HD!!! But they are out there right now with a new pole and about 10 guys working on things...hopefully I will have electric tonight!!!

Its suppose to be 95 tomorrow...so if they don't have it working by tonight...I will be there tomorrow!


----------



## luvbigfellas

And thought my home state of Louisiana had the exclusive contract with God and Satan for the propensity to commit idiocy, what with Blanco and Vitter, etc. But, no, Wisconsin may have just tied it. 

To quote a lovely ex of mine, "Fuckin' idjits."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm unhappy that I spent the last 12 hours moving. I finally get done, order some pizza and have my first meal in my own place. Get to bed around one in the morning, and I wake up at 4:30 and I can't go back to sleep. What the fuck life? I'm EXHAUSTED!!!


----------



## Zandoz

Knowing a friend is hurting.


----------



## Tad

I missed my dentist appointment this morning--I was thinking it was tomorrow :doh: I wonder how big the fee for the missed appointment is?


----------



## ForeignSoul

I'm very unhappy that my fave cousin is having a REALLY tought time...one friend passed in a car acident, antoher had a miscariage, her SAT's are coming up...etc.

Reminds me of losing by Heterolife mate's mother 2 days before my bday in 2009 and the miscarriage I had with my girl two months earlier. I wish I could make sure she doesn't lose her beautiful smile...She's amazing....


that's what I'm unhappy about today... :/


----------



## FishCharming

everywhere i go on the internet i'm met with chirping crickets... it's just plain eerie!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Someone I adore is sick, a friend of mine's mother is sick, my sister's birthday is tomorrow and I can't be with her, and my cats, no matter how much attention I pay them and enough food/water they have, won't shut up. I don't mind them talking, it's just that it's getting to be too much for today.


----------



## Jah

I have to do a drawing for someone and I don't want to.


----------



## biglynch

knee based agony... slipped in the rain a few days ago seemed ok, now PAIN


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> knee based agony... slipped in the rain a few days ago seemed ok, now PAIN


*
feel you....i was at a bar a few nites ago...and my most graceful exit included me getting the door runner caught between my sandal and foot...and FALLING FLAT ON MY KNEES....bruised and hurting..not to mention I am just biding my time for double knee replacement....FML*


----------



## JulieD

Jah said:


> I have to do a drawing for someone and I don't want to.



solution: I will draw it for you, then you will never be asked to draw for them again...only problem is that you just might never be asked to draw gain, from anyone :blink:


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> feel you....i was at a bar a few nites ago...and my most graceful exit included me getting the door runner caught between my sandal and foot...and FALLING FLAT ON MY KNEES....bruised and hurting..not to mention I am just biding my time for double knee replacement....FML*



well i have taped it up so it not moving much.. i have a history of knee surgury in my family, so im not looking forward to my scans. damn sandles did th same shit to me in spain... bad times!


----------



## ITheFire

Bad news: Chocolate Labs aren't actually made of chocolate. Good news: These S'mores still taste kinda good.


----------



## imfree

ITheFire said:


> Bad news: Chocolate Labs aren't actually made of chocolate. Good news: These S'mores still taste kinda good.



Worse yet, if you bite into a chocolate lab, you will almost certainly be bitten back, rather severely!


----------



## JulieD

I stayed up wayyy too late last night, now my day is dragging and I'm so sleepy


----------



## Jah

It's taking ages for my back to get better and stronger after the injury.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Headache, back muscle pain and my forearms keep locking up. I think my job may be a mite too physical. Sigh.


----------



## Sasquatch!

luvbigfellas said:


> Headache, back muscle pain and my forearms keep locking up. I think my job may be a mite too physical. Sigh.



Where do you work, Luvbigfellas?

Ugh...there has to be a shorter thing we can call you!


----------



## Zandoz

It looks like I'm headed for the hospital again


----------



## bladenite78

its hot and bright and I dont like it


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Zandoz said:


> It looks like I'm headed for the hospital again



Good healing vibes coming your way Zan. *hugs*


----------



## imfree

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Good healing vibes coming your way Zan. *hugs*



My best healing wishes and prayers go out for you, Zandoz, kind Sir.


----------



## Tad

Zandoz said:


> It looks like I'm headed for the hospital again



Aw man! I hope this ends up being a comparitively easy trip. Best wishes for things to go well.


----------



## MasterShake

Friend choosing to divorce his wife, friends with both of them. Same friend's mother passed away a month ago. Another friend's mother passed away today, both from long illnesses although that doesn't fully cushion the blow. My mom has to continue dealing with a very manipulative and unsatisfying relationship with her mom and the rest of her family.

In my own life, a woman I really like is too busy with full-time work and school to be open to a relationship with me, but I still got my hopes up despite knowing better. Could also really use a major pay raise or a new job, as I think I'll be needing either lots of fixes or a new car by the end of this year.

All in all, mostly just unhappy with how much of a grind the past couple months have been, between family issues, the stuff going on in my friends' lives, and my own loneliness. Kinda feels like the breaks have been going against me lately, or at the very least that I've been treading water of late rather than getting somewhere. Would be kinda nice if something would go my way here shortly. *shrugs*


----------



## CastingPearls

Zandoz said:


> It looks like I'm headed for the hospital again


Oh Zan, speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## Zandoz

Thank you to all for the well wishes. The diagnosis this time is another infection. Hopefully it was caught early enough that I don't end up an in patient rather than home with a bunch more meds.

Thanks again folks.


----------



## Jah

Been so busy these days and it never seems to end.


----------



## lovelocs

The temperature dropped 30 degrees in less that 24 hour's time. I had to dig some winter clothes out of storage. My neck is throbbing and the pain is radiating to my scalp.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*
TOO TIRED from 8:30 spin class + 9:30 body pump class

not to mention WAY TOOOO POOR to go get PHISH TX on the lot tonite
*


----------



## Zandoz

Going back and forth between feeling relatively OK for me, and feeling totally drained and sick


----------



## RoseVivaciou

Just split from partner and still have to share flat for bit. 
Bloody hurts like hell and makes revision for Tuesday/Thursday exams pants. 
Hoping chinwag with ole friend this evening will help. 
I dont mind being single but wish people would stop doing the 'aaaaaahhhh' like i have the lurgies because I am single. 
 I havent got lurgies I am just shit at picking the right ones


----------



## lovelocs

RoseVivaciou said:


> Just split from partner and still have to share flat for bit.
> Bloody hurts like hell and makes revision for Tuesday/Thursday exams _pants_.
> Hoping _chinwag_ with ole friend this evening will help.
> I dont mind being single but wish people would stop doing the 'aaaaaahhhh' like i have the _lurgies_ because I am single.
> I havent got lurgies I am just shit at picking the right ones



Pants....
Chinwags...
Lurgies...

Please assist... :huh:


----------



## RoseVivaciou

lovelocs said:


> Pants....
> Chinwags...
> Lurgies...
> 
> Please assist... :huh:



Pants meaning not v good
Chinwags - chat 
Lurgies - diseased


----------



## Zowie

Haaaaah, I was just wondering the same thing! I couldn't figure out half of that.


----------



## imfree

RoseVivaciou said:


> Pants meaning not v good
> Chinwags - chat
> Lurgies - diseased



Thanks for English English clarification. We American Southerners get lost in English English. (I'm really an Army brat, born in Mannheim, W Germany.)


----------



## imfree

I ordered Van Morrison's Moondance, "STUNNING" German pressing, from a UK seller in ebay on 6/1 and it still hasn't shown as being shipped! 

View attachment Moondance.jpg


----------



## IszyStone

I'm unhappy that my dentist didn't give me more anesthetic. He gave me some, then went away because he had to have one of his own fillings reinserted. That "took longer then expected," so when he got back to me my anesthetic was already wearing off. So today I got a filling put in, and it wasn't very fun.


----------



## Chimpi

It seems my memory has some serious issues. I'm not suffering loss of memory that conclude a 'serious problem' is occurring, but the things I forget are very bothersome to me. I'm thinking I might have a sleeping disorder that contributes to this annoyance, too.


----------



## JulieD

I have a bad ear infection/ache...it hurts so bad and i hate ear drops... normally i can say that i can hold my own when it comes to pain, but this makes me want to cry. I have horrid flashbacks to when i was a kid and had numerous surgeries on my ears and how terrifying they were. im a total baby right now and just want someone to take care of me for a change...:really sad:


----------



## luvbigfellas

Sasquatch! said:


> Where do you work, Luvbigfellas?
> 
> Ugh...there has to be a shorter thing we can call you!



I work at ******, aka Hell. It's red and I hear screeching on a daily basis. And really, if you need a shorter name, call me Panda.


----------



## Jah

I'm dreading a long trip tomorrow.


----------



## Paquito

Gnat infestation in our apartment complex's trash chute. Since we live next to the chute, we have tons of gnats in our apartment. I CAN ONLY KILL SO MANY BUT IT'S LIKE THEY REGENERATE


----------



## lovelocs

JulieD said:


> I have a bad ear infection/ache...it hurts so bad and i hate ear drops... normally i can say that i can hold my own when it comes to pain, but this makes me want to cry. I have horrid flashbacks to when i was a kid and had numerous surgeries on my ears and how terrifying they were. im a total baby right now and just want someone to take care of me for a change...:really sad:



Big Ole Hug!!


----------



## Goreki

My freaking nose stud fell out last night, and I can't find it today! I feel nekkid and weird!


----------



## Zowie

My utter loser of an ex-boyfriend is still determined with 'get with me' while I'm in town for the summer. Ugh.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> My utter loser of an ex-boyfriend is still determined with 'get with me' while I'm in town for the summer. Ugh.



I wish this was the internationally known social networking site known as BookFace so I could "like" this


----------



## Aust99

RoseVivaciou said:


> Pants meaning not v good
> Chinwags - chat
> Lurgies - diseased



I got it.....


----------



## MasterShake

Paquito said:


> Gnat infestation in our apartment complex's trash chute. Since we live next to the chute, we have tons of gnats in our apartment. I CAN ONLY KILL SO MANY BUT IT'S LIKE THEY REGENERATE


Nuke 'em from orbit = only way to be sure.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm still broke! lol And still waiting to find out if I got a job I interviewed for. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Zandoz

Fasting for 12 hours before blood work. This fat ol troll is hungry!


----------



## Surlysomething

Stupid life-losers rioting in my city.

Get out. Don't come back. You are not hockey fans.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Stupid life-losers rioting in my city.
> 
> Get out. Don't come back. You are not hockey fans.



to tellyou the truth, I was hoping you were okay. :-(


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> Stupid life-losers rioting in my city.
> 
> Get out. Don't come back. You are not hockey fans.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


>



HAHAHA, you always have the perfect picture.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Found out one of my closest friends/first love's mom has lung cancer that apparently metastasized to her brain.  She's apparently doing very well with treatment, but still, what a horrible thing to go through! She's a very, very sweet lady and really shouldn't have to fight this.


----------



## ForeignSoul

I am unhappy that I was called into work on my day off....and then they bitch about our labor % going into the trash because of my overtime.

"Hey! Call someone else in then who doesnt' have 40hrs a week already, damnit!!"



Also a bit annoyed that I over 'cooked' my Hot Pocket and one side of it is crispy/hard... grrrrrr


----------



## FishCharming

being unemployed...


----------



## biglynch

All my tools GONE. Bastard thieves took the lot out of my shed. So angry


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> All my tools GONE. Bastard thieves took the lot out of my shed. So angry



*sux!!!! is that how you make a living?*


----------



## Kaylathebudgie

I just heard someone play a really awful song really loud. My ear hates being raped.


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *sux!!!! is that how you make a living?*



No but i do make a bit of extra cash on the side repairing old furniture. Most of the things that were taken are usless to most people. my clamps, hand drills, my set 50 year old awesome files and chisles. The new electric stuff i couldnt be botherd about but the old stuff i've had for years.


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> No but i do make a bit of extra cash on the side repairing old furniture. Most of the things that were taken are usless to most people. my clamps, hand drills, my set 50 year old awesome files and chisles. The new electric stuff i couldnt be botherd about but the old stuff i've had for years.



That sucks so much  And the extra frustrating part is they'll probably sell them off for peanuts, if for anything. 

When we rented out our house for a while, I left a pair of grass shears for the tenants to use on our tiny bit of grass. When they took off, owing us several months rent, they took everything not nailed down that we'd left, all of which was more valuable than those shears, but it is the shears that really bugged me--they had been my grandfather's. Everything else was just money, really.

So sympathizing greatly, it is a financial hit, but so much more.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm a bit pissed because the unemployment office is giving me crap about how I have to wait 21 days before they'll contact about my case. All I can do is wait. WTF am I supposed to until I find a job? Starve? Not be able to pay my bills and thus be in the dark, without internet, and without a phone. All three of these things will make it awfully hard to find a job, won't they? Fuck you, Target.


----------



## imfree

biglynch said:


> No but i do make a bit of extra cash on the side repairing old furniture. Most of the things that were taken are usless to most people. my clamps, hand drills, my set 50 year old awesome files and chisles. The new electric stuff i couldnt be botherd about but the old stuff i've had for years.





Tad said:


> That sucks so much  And the extra frustrating part is they'll probably sell them off for peanuts, if for anything.
> 
> When we rented out our house for a while, I left a pair of grass shears for the tenants to use on our tiny bit of grass. When they took off, owing us several months rent, they took everything not nailed down that we'd left, all of which was more valuable than those shears, but it is the shears that really bugged me--they had been my grandfather's. Everything else was just money, really.
> 
> So sympathizing greatly, it is a financial hit, but so much more.



Sorry about your losses, BigLynch and Tad. Vintage hand tools like those are of amazing quality and hard, if not impossible, to replace.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Dead battery, intermittent muscle spasms in back...yup that covers it.


----------



## biglynch

cheers guys, i had a look at the cost of replacing the tools, and its not gonna happen. Way too expensive. Life goes on hey.


----------



## Yakatori

biglynch said:


> "_..usless to most people...50 year old...files and chisles..._"





Tad said:


> ...probably sell them off for peanuts..grass shears..that really bugged me--they had been my grandfather's.



To some extent, the more unique the item is, the harder it can be to ascertain it's real value. Also, the more of a liability it can be to hold onto it. People will tend to want to dump that quickly onto someone else who will tend want to dump it almost as quickly via things like ebay/craigslist, etc..where you shouldn't be SO surprised to find your things after an indeterminate amount of time via google-alerts and such. This is why it's sort of uncannily practical to be in the habit of filing a report in such cases, with any pictures/serial #'s/receipts if you happen to have them, but even if you don't.

Either way, I feel badly for you; but I'm more happy that you're taking it in stride. That's the most important thing. But it's also important to file reports, too.


----------



## Jah

Today was tiring.


----------



## SanDiega

So earlier I decided to make some chilli in my crock pot. After I was done cutting the peppers and what not, I changed my tampon. I guess I still had some pepper residue on my hand, because it feels like a lava explosion down there and had for the last hour. I thought about calling a doctor, but I would be waay to embarased to explain, so I decided to share on dims.


----------



## tigerlily

I'm unhappy that Casey Anthony will only get sentenced for lying. It's child neglect to not report your child missing for 31 days, right? Right?


----------



## imfree

Our 11 year old CockerPoo, Candy, passed on today. She had been ill, on and off, for the last couple years. Candy had been in pain over the holiday weekend, so Mom left her at the vet this morning. Mom ran some errands and came home with the sad news about 20 minutes ago. 

View attachment Candy 1-21-11 wb lg.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

So very sorry, Edgar.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm sorry to hear about your puppy.


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> So very sorry, Edgar.





Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your puppy.



Thanks Ladies. Candy was a puppy-mill rescue and never was quite right psychologically. She was a sweet doggirl, but was pretty indifferent to me, and would bark at me if I left my room, even if I had been in the house for a long time. I still liked Candy and did my best to give her comfort in her last days. I'm certainly sad for Candy's passing and Mom's grief.


----------



## FishCharming

tigerlily said:


> I'm unhappy that Casey Anthony will only get sentenced for lying. It's child neglect to not report your child missing for 31 days, right? Right?



i'm not in any way defending her but the jury was ruling on a murder charge, not a charge of neglect. in order to convict they had to be certain beyond the shadow of doubt that she was guilty. we all know she did it but based on how the system is set up they had no choice. well, that's not true. they should have come back a hung jury which would have given the prosecution more time to continue gathering evidence...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

You know when people commit crimes and they get away with it and someone says "well it's the law" almost with a smug smile as a way to justify it? Well from now on I'll just say "it's the law" and maybe some of those self righteous-hypocritical assholes will realize what they've been saying all along. Yeah, she's not guilty, but that's the law.


----------



## Melian

You know, I was pretty pleased with that verdict.

I don't care for the fact that she's a skanky redneck, however, her actions are completely in line with my pro-child-killing agenda. Plus, we should all be allowed one or two accidental child-kills


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> You know, I was pretty pleased with that verdict.
> 
> I don't care for the fact that she's a skanky redneck, however, her actions are completely in line with my pro-child-killing agenda. Plus, we should all be allowed one or two accidental child-kills


 

Bahaha. I'm so glad you're back.

:bow:


----------



## Tad

Our car is ten years old, and has cost us very little in repairs up until now....

I was told a few weeks ago that 'bushings are off your control rods' (or something like that), and that this meant I'd have to replace the entire control arms so I finally got the car into a trusted mechanic today. Fortunately he's good at saving his customers money, so gave me the option of dealer or aftermarket parts (the latter are far cheaper)....and then told me that he's hearing grinding on the front bearings, and that those should be replaced in the very near future too. Each job is over $500. :doh::doh::doh: 

That is a grand+ that I neither have in pocket nor that I'd planned on spending. I hope that this is not the thin edge of the wedge on repairs. (I was hoping that it would go on being cheap, as it has less than 140kkm/85kmiles on it, and we are only putting maybe 10kkm/6kmiles on it per year at the moment, and it is a Toyota which havea pretty good rep for lasting).


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> You know, I was pretty pleased with that verdict.
> 
> I don't care for the fact that she's a skanky redneck, however, her actions are completely in line with my pro-child-killing agenda. Plus, we should all be allowed one or two accidental child-kills


I have missed you.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Still no work. :\


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> You know, I was pretty pleased with that verdict.
> 
> I don't care for the fact that she's a skanky redneck, however, her actions are completely in line with my pro-child-killing agenda. Plus, we should all be allowed one or two accidental child-kills



I really want to rep you for this, but sadly, I can not.


----------



## sera

imfree said:


> Our 11 year old CockerPoo, Candy, passed on today.



i am really sorry for your loss. i live with a black canine lady, on 15th july she will be 12 years old. i appreciate every day she is around me and hopefully i do enough for her. dogs are the best friends, partners, caring, genuine, would do everything for you, truly love you, protecting, ... endless list. 
dogs life is so short and i fear that day. 
i wish you strength and and that it doesnt hurt too long.
*hug*


----------



## imfree

sera said:


> i am really sorry for your loss. i live with a black canine lady, on 15th july she will be 12 years old. i appreciate every day she is around me and hopefully i do enough for her. dogs are the best friends, partners, caring, genuine, would do everything for you, truly love you, protecting, ... endless list.
> dogs life is so short and i fear that day.
> i wish you strength and and that it doesnt hurt too long.
> *hug*



Thanks for the condolences, Sera. Mom and Candy were very close and I was saddest for Mom's loss. My sisters and I did our best to comfort and support Mom and she is doing very well. It's a sad fact of life that our canine and feline friends don't live any where near as long as we do. Mom, at 72, and I, at 56, have had to bid sad farewells to many animal friends, so we remember the joy they brought us and we go on. It's OK and the Natural Order of things. Thank you, again for your kind words.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay's gone back to the states.  Boo.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm back in the states. BOOOO!!!

I don't get to hang out with Zowie's parents anymore.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm back in the states. BOOOO!!!
> 
> I don't get to hang out with Zowie's parents anymore.



if hanging out with her parents is the highlight of the trip then you, sir, are doing it wrong


----------



## warwagon86

i need to find a new place to live and have less than a month....I am starting to freak out!


----------



## BitsySpider

USPS guy is a prat. Twice now I've been home, awaiting my package from France. Twice now I've gotten a slip in my mailbox saying I have to go pick it up and if I don't it'll be returned to the sender in two days. Argh! Come to the door like you're supposed to Mr. Postman, it's your job to deliver, not my job to squeeze 25 minutes from my day to go to the lousy post office to pick it up. I like the other guy better who actually came to the door.


----------



## Gingembre

FishCharming said:


> if hanging out with her parents is the highlight of the trip then you, sir, are doing it wrong



Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## imfree

I didn't get to go to my routine specialist appointment at the Murfreesboro VA Hospital today. I had been experiencing redness in the skin around my stasis wound on my right leg and I've had excessive fatigue and low oxygen saturations for a couple months, so it came as no surprise when the VA requalified me and put me on oxygen today. I had stopped using the oxygen, bymy own choice, a year ago, when my saturations were adequate without supplemental oxygen. I've been in mild congestive heart failure before and upon hearing that, the home oxygen nurse advised me that CHF patients are to stay on oxygen. I hesitate to say I went back on oxygen because by medical protocol, I shouldn't have taken myself off. They also sent an antibiotic home with me for a mild infection.The year of freedom was great. I'm already missing the freedom.


----------



## Broadside

tigerlily said:


> I'm unhappy that Casey Anthony will only get sentenced for lying. It's child neglect to not report your child missing for 31 days, right? Right?



Oh I wouldn't worry too much about that, something tells me it will all work out somehow...


----------



## Jah

Done way too much driving today.


----------



## lovelocs

Just did something completely boneheaded in Paypal. Looks like I can't reverse it, either...


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> Just did something completely boneheaded in Paypal. Looks like I can't reverse it, either...



Spill the beans, Cyanide!


----------



## Tad

One of the bands that I was really looking forward to seeing during this music festival was Metric. I don't know their stuff all that well, but when I saw they were coming I started to think of what songs of theirs I know from the radio, realized there were rather a lot over the years, and that I liked most of the songs pretty well. So I figured this would be a chance to get to know their music better and maybe really get into them.

Well, you know how some groups are just awesome live but have a hard time capturing that in the studio? I guess some have the reverse problem :doh: They probably would have been better in something like a dance hall or maybe a rave type environment, but where most people are standing and watching.....you need to interact with the audience some, and really having periods where everyone in the band is heads down over their instruments while you add extended electronica endings to songs....just kind of kills the energy between songs.

It wasn't horrible, but it was disapointing. Ah well, we've seen some great shows, so I guess there had to be at least one that was underwhelming.


----------



## Melian

As much as I'm trying to like some of the new people in the lab, I just can't do it.

They're all a bunch of private school douchebags who have never had a job in their lives, and had their parents pay out tons of cash for them to go to university in the US. And none of them took pure science....they're all double majors with english lit and basic bio or some shit like that. If you're going to do english lit, fine, but don't show up in a mol bio lab and act like you know more than the dumbest person currently working here 

I'm seriously trying not to mock them when they compare their fucking HIGHSCHOOL rings, but I'm just dying to ask, "how's the weather up there in your ass?" FFS.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> As much as I'm trying to like some of the new people in the lab, I just can't do it.
> 
> They're all a bunch of private school douchebags who have never had a job in their lives, and had their parents pay out tons of cash for them to go to university in the US. And none of them took pure science....they're all double majors with english lit and basic bio or some shit like that. If you're going to do english lit, fine, but don't show up in a mol bio lab and act like you know more than the dumbest person currently working here
> 
> I'm seriously trying not to mock them when they compare their fucking HIGHSCHOOL rings, but I'm just dying to ask, "how's the weather up there in your ass?" FFS.


 
I'm sure most of the females are just biding their time until they get married so they don't have to work ever again and can pop out babies and go shopping at Holts while their kids go off to BabyYoga with the nanny.

Haha.


----------



## Mishty

I forgot my over night bag, and I have to use man deodorant. I have this sad feeling I'm going to be looking for the fine smellin' man near by and be pretty let down every time I realize it's me.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sure most of the females are just biding their time until they get married so they don't have to work ever again and can pop out babies and go shopping at Holts while their kids go off to BabyYoga with the nanny.
> 
> Haha.



!!!!

The one is killing time until she moves back to the US to be with her banker bf. *gag* 

And the guy is waiting for his dad to buy him into med school....


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> !!!!
> 
> The one is killing time until she moves back to the US to be with her banker bf. *gag*
> 
> And the guy is waiting for his dad to buy him into med school....


 

I guess it and i'm not even that smrt.


----------



## Anjula

I've just came back from the last part ... :<<<<


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> . . . snip snip mo-fucka!!!
> 
> I'm seriously trying not to mock them when they compare their fucking HIGHSCHOOL rings, but I'm just dying to ask, "how's the weather up there in your ass?" FFS.



this shit made me laugh. I've never heard this before.


----------



## MasterShake

All I'm hearing here is that you're bogarting the single sugar mommas - SHAKE NEEDS TO BE TAKEN CARE OF IN THE LIFE HE'S ACCUSTOMED TO!!!  



Melian said:


> As much as I'm trying to like some of the new people in the lab, I just can't do it.
> 
> They're all a bunch of private school douchebags who have never had a job in their lives, and had their parents pay out tons of cash for them to go to university in the US. And none of them took pure science....they're all double majors with english lit and basic bio or some shit like that. If you're going to do english lit, fine, but don't show up in a mol bio lab and act like you know more than the dumbest person currently working here
> 
> I'm seriously trying not to mock them when they compare their fucking HIGHSCHOOL rings, but I'm just dying to ask, "how's the weather up there in your ass?" FFS.


----------



## MissAshley

I didn't get anything done today that I wanted. Unexpected company came over (and not company of my own, a roommate's) and I was pressured to help entertain them. 

On another note, I think I am going to stop using craigslist and start using ebay or something. I've been trying to sell my old phone and although I have been getting tons of hits, everyone either takes forever to email me back (if at all) or they want me to wait a week until they get the money, or they are picky about a few scratches on the phone. It's like, I'm offering a measly $40 for a phone that I bought for $250. It works except a few scratches, what more do you want???


----------



## bladenite78

not really sure what makes me unhappy, I just know that I am.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> !!!!
> 
> The one is killing time until she moves back to the US to be with her banker bf. *gag*
> 
> And the guy is waiting for his dad to buy him into med school....



Who the heck hires twits like that? :doh: Good luck on holding back any stabby urges.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Tad said:


> Good luck on holding back any stabby urges.



Tad, I think I love you.


----------



## Mishty

I just had to house sit for a five days, and may have to use my entire weekend to do another sitting job.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Who the heck hires twits like that? :doh: Good luck on holding back any stabby urges.



They interview well, apparently.

Also, the guy who hired them is the same douche who is forcing me to work until 11pm tonight, and then edit a goddamn manuscript for him all day tomorrow.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> They interview well, apparently.


 

I'm surprised. Most of this generation think it's pefectly ok to pop open their Iphone during interviews and text their Moms back with dinner requests or you know, to play Angry Birds while updating their FB status.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I'm surprised. Most of this generation think it's pefectly ok to pop open their Iphone during interviews and text their Moms back with dinner requests or you know, to play Angry Birds while updating their FB status.



Honestly, if you saw my boss you'd know why they wouldn't screw around in the interview. He's a giant and is very scary. LOL.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Honestly, if you saw my boss you'd know why they wouldn't screw around in the interview. He's a giant and is very scary. LOL.


 

Haha. Then i'm surprised they didn't pee their Hello Kitty panties.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Then i'm surprised they didn't pee their Hello Kitty panties.









Maybe they did......


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Maybe they did......


 

HAHAHAHA.

That's insane.


----------



## CastingPearls

I must have them. <sheepish> I know, I know. It's a sickness.


----------



## imfree

Maybe it's a Cat Obsession, Y'all. Some old classic toonz should be a good distraction... 

View attachment Cat, Year of The, Al Stewart.jpg


----------



## GentleSavage

I don't have a job, and I really need one.

If I have to live in my dad's house for a whole year I'm going to kill myself, and then my father. Yes. In that order.

Also about the new Harry Potter movie. Yes it's sad that it's over, but come on, I think people are taking it WAY too seriously.

~fin.


----------



## warwagon86

still house hunting and not enjoying the waiting game


----------



## Broadside

The mailman stopped by and put a "final notice" for certified mail in my mailbox. He did not attempt to deliver it to me, as I was home ALL DAY. He was just lazy and decided to drop the notice rather than ring the F'ing doorbell... 

So now, I'm going to stew and worry about it tomorrow, wondering what it is. Certified mail is never good. I hope it's just some small bill that was forgotten and not something serious.

Grrr...


----------



## ManBeef

I've been sick for three days && my hair is no longer 2 glorious colors as it should be due to miscommunications at Sally's... Oy vey!!!


----------



## escapist

I almost never do this but today has been hard. I was expecting to get my kids who I have not seen in years today. Last minute changes kept screwing everything up to the point where no I just don't know when I'll see them again. They live very far away.


----------



## MrBob

Insomnia. Sleep....thou art a fickle mistress!


----------



## Tad

Just found out that in the space to which my company is moving, desks will be mostly in one big open area, with only ~4' dividers. In other words, at any time someone could be seeing your computer screen. 

This should help me resist web temptation......but it will also cut down on my participation at Dimensions. Even at lunch I'd feel a lot more constrained about what I'm reading or posting. Yes, I'm upset that I'll have to stop going to not-so-work appropriate sites during work hours


----------



## BigGuyInBwick

I'm a little more than just unhappy. I've been in the hospital for a week now for this dumb infection. The last time I spent a night in a hospital, they took my tonsils out. I don't know when I'm getting out, but it should be soon since the doctors say everything looks good. But I guess what upsets me the most is that while I was here, they diagnosed me with diabetes. I'm sure its not something I should get so upset about, but it bothers me.


----------



## FishCharming

i have my Exam Prep Class Final today and i woke up feeling like i didnt sleep at all. i had a hard time falling asleep and i cant remember the last time i have felt this tired... fml.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i have my Exam Prep Class Final today and i woke up feeling like i didnt sleep at all. i had a hard time falling asleep and i cant remember the last time i have felt this tired... fml.



*o fishcharming you will no doubt rock it...i am confident 
and I am exhausted from a long weekend of tooo much music and staying up tooo late and coming home and not being able to sleep soundly *


----------



## imfree

While yesterday's visit to the Endo at the Nashville VA, yesterday, went very well, the NP heard "gushing sounds" at the top of my abdomen and said it could be a bottom artery of my heart developing into an aneurism. An abdominal ultrasound will be done, some time in the near future.


----------



## lovelocs

imfree said:


> While yesterday's visit to the Endo at the Nashville VA, yesterday, went very well, the NP heard "gushing sounds" at the top of my abdomen and said it could be a bottom artery of my heart developing into an aneurism. An abdominal ultrasound will be done, some time in the near future.



Take care of yourself, please...


----------



## imfree

lovelocs said:


> Take care of yourself, please...



Thank you. I'm doing the best I know how. Keeping the BP under control. Avoiding anger, avoiding sudden movement(at my weight I think avoiding sudden movement will help prevent BP surges), and getting plenty of rest to fight this cellulitis infection. It's scary because if the artery is distended, I'm pretty well destined to have an aneurism one day, with it's sharp, intense pain, instant total loss of BP and ensuing death. I'm praying and trying to keep an open mind, as we really won't be sure until an ultrasound has been done.


----------



## Broadside

My boxer briefs bunched up and when I sat down for a meeting and they got ahold of some sac skin so well that any way I moved caused more pinching. If you think negotiating timelines can be aggressive, try negotiating with what feels like a clothes pin on your sac, and you will become "aggressive" at damn near anything. The meeting lasted an hour...


----------



## Tad

Broadside said:


> My boxer briefs bunched up and when I sat down for a meeting and they got ahold of some sac skin so well that any way I moved caused more pinching. If you think negotiating timelines can be aggressive, try negotiating with what feels like a clothes pin on your sac, and you will become "aggressive" at damn near anything. The meeting lasted an hour...



oh, I can imagine that one all too well (have had a bucket load of meetings lately). Glad you got out intact....and hopefully the timelines came out well too!


----------



## J34

Been dealing with a cold sore for a week now. Its been nearly 2yrs since I last had one. It came at the worst time possible, since I had a 2 day cigar & beer fest at my friends home, just try meeting people with that on your face. Also I have to delay meeting this wonderful young lady I have met on this site, she has been ill for 2 weeks and now that she is better I have to deal with this now. Plus I work with this on my face, So yea this mega sucks


----------



## CastingPearls

J34 said:


> Been dealing with a cold sore for a week now. Its been nearly 2yrs since I last had one. It came at the worst time possible, since I had a 2 day cigar & beer fest at my friends home, just try meeting people with that on your face. Also I have to delay meeting this wonderful young lady I have met on this site, she has been ill for 2 weeks and now that she is better I have to deal with this now. Plus I work with this on my face, So yea this mega sucks


Go to Rite-Aid and get a tube of Abreva. It'll wipe it out in two or three days.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Three words: Cave cricket season.  Those things are just disgusting and no matter what you do, they get inside. Blech.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Three words: Cave cricket season.  Those things are just disgusting and no matter what you do, they get inside. Blech.


They are proof that the devil is real. I believe it.


----------



## lovelocs

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Three words: Cave cricket season.  Those things are just disgusting and no matter what you do, they get inside. Blech.





CastingPearls said:


> They are proof that the devil is real. I believe it.




I just saw a youtube video which features one. Usually I'm ok with any non-poisonous, non-disease carrying creature with eight legs or under... But this...


----------



## J34

CastingPearls said:


> Go to Rite-Aid and get a tube of Abreva. It'll wipe it out in two or three days.



I did actually buy Abreva before the cold sore appeared. Though it says that the best results are when you apply it a day or two before it appears, so that the outbreak can be avoided or minimized. 

Unfortunately I was a bit too late, though it did help in keeping the cold sore small, and not painful. Plus it is almost gone, and only a small scab remains which looks like it should come off soon enough. Thanks for the advice BTW!


----------



## GentleSavage

I was entrusted to take care of a family friends' garden while they were away in Italy. I have a terrible brown thumb, but I thought "All I have to do is water them, how hard can that be?"

Apparently because of how hot it was I wasn't watering the plants enough, and some don't look so good. I honestly thought that spending a good 45 minutes every day was enough. My mistake.

At least I didn't kill their fish and dog... 

*sigh* No money for Adam. I'd feel to awful to allow them to pay me. I'll replant them if they want me to. 

In a slightly related story, I've actually managed to kill an Orchid. Yea, as is absolutely kill one. And I have no idea how. You water it like once a week, I don't know who I messed that up.


----------



## lovelocs

I bought some ice cream the night before last, and left it upstairs with my friends (also some cookies). My upstairs neighbors ate all of it in two days, and then, when I came up to get some, offered me some fnckin SOY YOGURT as a replacement.


----------



## Amaranthine

GentleSavage said:


> In a slightly related story, I've actually managed to kill an Orchid. Yea, as is absolutely kill one. And I have no idea how. You water it like once a week, I don't know who I messed that up.



My mom grows orchids, simply because they're the only plants she can keep alive. This is because they thrive when you don't really water them xD Most just need a specific climate, and not a ton of care.


----------



## HDANGEL15

J34 said:


> I did actually buy Abreva before the cold sore appeared. Though it says that the best results are when you apply it a day or two before it appears, so that the outbreak can be avoided or minimized.
> 
> Unfortunately I was a bit too late, though it did help in keeping the cold sore small, and not painful. Plus it is almost gone, and only a small scab remains which looks like it should come off soon enough. Thanks for the advice BTW!



FEEL YOU J34.....I had the worst outbreak I ever had in my life the last day of Phish Super Ball IX ...and all i could think about for 24 hours was the miracle medicine I had in my cabinet..VALTREX...knocks em out immediately...unfortunately by the time I got to it...way too late, Abreva and every other related product did nothing to help the savage beast or the PAIN


----------



## imfree

This Boss BRS46 speaker for my record player project should have been here by now! Rrrrrrrrr!!! Having it here would give needed encouragement to get that 10 Watt amp built. 

View attachment Speaker Boss BRS46.jpg


----------



## J34

HDANGEL15 said:


> FEEL YOU J34.....I had the worst outbreak I ever had in my life the last day of Phish Super Ball IX ...and all i could think about for 24 hours was the miracle medicine I had in my cabinet..VALTREX...knocks em out immediately...unfortunately by the time I got to it...way too late, Abreva and every other related product did nothing to help the savage beast or the PAIN



Yup, its like you have a small time window to stop it from appearing. They say its like a day or two before you notice redness, etc showing up. The problem is I haven't had one in years so it took a bit to realize it. Then by the time I got the Abreva going it was too late, my window was shut in a matter of hours! 

Though I am nearly completely healed now, so I will wait the day or two before going out with lady. Don't want to spread to anyone such a thing, tbh i didn't even know how i got mine. Though I heard most people have it but only a few actually "break-out"


----------



## MrBob

I've had the mother of all migraines for about 36 hours, it felt like my head would explode...and no painkillers! It's only cleared up in the last few hours.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

MrBob said:


> I've had the mother of all migraines for about 36 hours, it felt like my head would explode...and no painkillers! It's only cleared up in the last few hours.



cluster headaches are sometimes misdiagnosed as migraines. they can be helped with oxygen. although not many people have oxygen tanks lying around their house. i've also seen a report of them being correlated with sugar consumption. don't know how accurate it is though.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Geodetic_Effect said:


> cluster headaches are sometimes misdiagnosed as migraines. they can be helped with oxygen. although not many people have oxygen tanks lying around their house. i've also seen a report of them being correlated with sugar consumption. don't know how accurate it is though.



All I can say about that is...while migraines are hell...clusters are hell on massive steroids. So so bad, cluster free for nearly 9 months, and hope like hell I never ever ever have to go through that again.


What am I unhappy about today?? The fact that people unload all their stress/problems/whatever on me, but when I need someone to talk to, they're hard to find.


----------



## lovelocs

Flaky people...
...is no one, at all, on earth, dependable?







srsly.


----------



## Melian

lovelocs said:


> Flaky people...
> ...is no one, at all, on earth, dependable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srsly.



FFS.....agreed. 

I've been waiting for 3 months to have ~2 weeks worth of bioinformatic analysis returned from this flaky loser who has just stopped answering emails. Ugh. Can't graduate until he does his job


----------



## Surlysomething

The assholes that live upstairs have no concept of respecting the rest of the apartment building when it comes to acceptable noise levels and i'm just about THIS close to busting out a can of whoop ass on them.

I'm sooo tired and cranky. Coffee and blueberry bar aren't doing their job! Make me happy, damn it.


----------



## MrBob

Geodetic_Effect said:


> cluster headaches are sometimes misdiagnosed as migraines. they can be helped with oxygen. although not many people have oxygen tanks lying around their house. i've also seen a report of them being correlated with sugar consumption. don't know how accurate it is though.



I don't knoow which it is, never had them diagnosed as it occurs so infrequently. Let's just say it fel t like a cross between a brain tumour, bells palsy and a stroke which accumulated in the region behind my left eyeball. Don't think sugar would have brought this on as I don't actually consume much sugar. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## BitsySpider

Livejournal really needs to stop this BS and start WORKING again. I have no idea why it works okay for everyone else and not me, I've tweaked my computer as many ways as I can and it still refuses to load. ARG. I need my communities!


----------



## Broadside

It's been a "time to throw in the towel" day.

Very weary of struggling amongst eating big shit sandwiches.


----------



## biglynch

damn i have been in a bad mood for about a week. Bad times


----------



## lovelocs

Melian said:


> FFS.....agreed.
> 
> I've been waiting for 3 months to have ~2 weeks worth of bioinformatic analysis returned from this flaky loser who has just stopped answering emails. Ugh. Can't graduate until he does his job



Fug a email. Show up at a muhfuggah's door with a bat.


----------



## Tad

Ugh, still at work at 10pm. We are moving into offices that are a good size for 20 people. The problem is, we still have all the crud we had when we were 50 people....the movers are still bringing stuff up, and the place is already a disaster area. I just want to go home and have supper, but someone has to stick around!


----------



## MasterShake

Still haven't figured out how to attach photos to posts via iPhone. Going to Chicago this weekend, which means dragging along my laptop and going the route of emailing/downloading pics to laptop and then posting.

What is this, 2007 people???


----------



## IszyStone

Got all 4 of my wisdom teeth out today. Now my face is puffy and hurts.  Also, I love eating things that need to be chewed. One the bright side, I get prescription strength pain meds, WOOOH!!!


----------



## Paquito

IszyStone said:


> Got all 4 of my wisdom teeth out today. Now my face is puffy and hurts.  Also, I love eating things that need to be chewed. One the bright side, I get prescription strength pain meds, WOOOH!!!



Yikes. I remember weeks of gauze, salt water rinses, and wanting to murder everyone, everything, and myself.
Worst holiday season ever. 

This was meant to be empathetic but probably not helpful or will make you feel better.


----------



## escapist

IszyStone said:


> Got all 4 of my wisdom teeth out today. Now my face is puffy and hurts.  Also, I love eating things that need to be chewed. One the bright side, I get prescription strength pain meds, WOOOH!!!



I feel your pain. I've been on morphine and loratabs. The hospital finally sent me home but not before cramming a tube to my heart though my arm so they can take blood and pump me full of stuff when they need to. None of that was as bad as the diet they stuck me on YUCK! I still have to go to a medical center once a day for treatment but at least I get to eat my own food at home.

Oh remember to rinse that stuff out with warm salt water, I'm sure they told you. 3-4 Days you will be in the clear if even that long.


----------



## Paquito

and NO STRAWS YOU WILL DIE IF YOU USE STRAWS.


----------



## IszyStone

Thanks Guys! They actually did not tell me anything about straws or salt water rinses! 

And Paquito, I know that murder feeling. I was trying to enjoy Barefoot Contessa Today, and we all know that the host is a sweet lady, but I was getting really pissed off at her. She told me the same thing about port wine three times so I yelled at her to shut up...she didn't deserve that. 

Escapist, I think you've got it far worse off than me! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Paquito

Yea, if you use a straw like a week or two after the procedure, you could end up with dry sockets. I don't know how they remedy that, but I heard that it isn't pleasant and you have to keep up with this inhumane lifestyle longer.

But yes, good saltwater rinses, an army's worth of gauze, and selling your soul to whatever dark deity may or may not exist will help the healing process. And the rage? Deep down, we know that The Barefoot Contessa and the Christmas turkey that mocked me and my bowl of ramen noodles deserved it.


----------



## ManBeef

I didn't do so good at Modern Warfare 2 today... I know that this is so insignificant but I had that BASTARD!!! HOW DO I GET 3 HIT MARKERS BUT HE TURNS ON ME WITH ONE SHOT!?!?!? OH FMxblL


----------



## Tad

IszyStone said:


> Got all 4 of my wisdom teeth out today. Now my face is puffy and hurts.  Also, I love eating things that need to be chewed. One the bright side, I get prescription strength pain meds, WOOOH!!!



Ugh--I had only two taken out, so I had at least one side functional, and that was bad enough. Do be good about taking care of your sockets, and best wishes on fast healing!


----------



## Melian

I read an article on msn today about ways to afford a house - it was fucking depressing. They suggest that you can always live in a half-house, live in a mobile, "micro" house in a fucking alley, share with many roommates, buy the ugliest house you can find, etc etc. 

WTF? How about we just stop breeding so goddamned much so that there is actually some non-condo/subdivision left for people to enjoy (and you know...food, energy and clean air, too)?


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I read an article on msn today about ways to afford a house - it was fucking depressing. They suggest that you can always live in a half-house, live in a mobile, "micro" house in a fucking alley, share with many roommates, buy the ugliest house you can find, etc etc.
> 
> WTF? How about we just stop breeding so goddamned much so that there is actually some non-condo/subdivision left for people to enjoy (and you know...food, energy and clean air, too)?


 

I blame it all on that stupid cunt, Octomom. Oh and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Tad

Hey Melian, birth rate in Canada is, IIRC, actually just below the replacement rate--our population is growing only because of immigration. It is just that so many people keep wanting to move to Toronto for some reason (Vancouver I can understand.....) ;-)

I blame the housing prices more on the 1950s, when somehow it became all the rage in the middle class to have lots of private space, and mostly the hell with public space. If people had kept living with around (400 +200*residents)* square feet of house per person, and relatively small yards, T.O. wouldn't sprawl most of the way to Barry, and in turn the outer (cheaper) edges wouldn't be so far out tha the commute was horrible (and at the same time you could provide public transit more effectively to that denser city, leading to less people driving, and keeping overall commute better). So people wouldn't be willing to pay such a huge premium to be near the core. 

So step A: invent time machine......

ETA: that is a finger in the air estimate of older houses....if anything it is probably overly generous.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I blame it all on that stupid cunt, Octomom. Oh and Angelina Jolie.



LOL 



Tad said:


> Hey Melian, birth rate in Canada is, IIRC, actually just below the replacement rate--our population is growing only because of immigration. It is just that so many people keep wanting to move to Toronto for some reason (Vancouver I can understand.....) ;-)
> 
> I blame the housing prices more on the 1950s, when somehow it became all the rage in the middle class to have lots of private space, and mostly the hell with public space. If people had kept living with around (400 +200*residents)* square feet of house per person, and relatively small yards, T.O. wouldn't sprawl most of the way to Barry, and in turn the outer (cheaper) edges wouldn't be so far out tha the commute was horrible (and at the same time you could provide public transit more effectively to that denser city, leading to less people driving, and keeping overall commute better). So people wouldn't be willing to pay such a huge premium to be near the core.
> 
> So step A: invent time machine......
> 
> ETA: that is a finger in the air estimate of older houses....if anything it is probably overly generous.



Yeah, I know about the birth rate. I'm not just talking about Canada, though - everyone needs to cut out the exponential growth, or things are going to become REALLY unpleasant. Personally, I'd love to have tons of private property, just to keep all the assholes away....not gonna happen, though.


----------



## ITheFire

Today was my cousin Trina's funeral.

She killed herself by jumping in front of the front runner. (train)

Needless to say it was closed casket. 

They had to pick up her chunks and wash her blood off the train.


Rip, cousin.


----------



## imfree

ITheFire said:


> Today was my cousin Trina's funeral.
> 
> She killed herself by jumping in front of the front runner. (train)
> 
> Needless to say it was closed casket.
> 
> They had to pick up her chunks and wash her blood off the train.
> 
> 
> Rip, cousin.



My condolences, healing thoughts, and prayers go to you and family.


----------



## nhboy24

I started talking to some girl on OKCupid and all of a sudden she stopped replying. She still logs in and even uploaded new pics.


----------



## J34

nhboy24 said:


> I started talking to some girl on OKCupid and all of a sudden she stopped replying. She still logs in and even uploaded new pics.



Hate when that happens. I had someone contact me... which was shocking, and you would think they would be interested because they contacted you? Well I sent a message and no reply, even when I know they were online. (Though I don't send multiple messages if they don't respond, bit weird)


----------



## HDANGEL15

I bought a Sony Streaming Player in order to watch Netflix etc through my big screen....even opted for the fat HDMI cables $$$ + i have tried and tried to configure it and about to say FK IT = i suk at electronics/plumbing


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> I bought a Sony Streaming Player in order to watch Netflix etc through my big screen....even opted for the fat HDMI cables $$$ + i have tried and tried to configure it and about to say FK IT = i suk at electronics/plumbing



oh no... Consumer reports have proven that your $80-$200 hdmi cables are just as good as the $12 cable from newegg.com... 

i thought about buying one of those streamy thingies but opted instead to just hook my tv up to my computer ($12 dvi to hdmi cord, $6 male to male audio cord). i set up my tv as a second monitor and my wireless mouse works just fine from my coffee table


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> oh no... Consumer reports have proven that your $80-$200 hdmi cables are just as good as the $12 cable from newegg.com...
> 
> i thought about buying one of those streamy thingies but opted instead to just hook my tv up to my computer ($12 dvi to hdmi cord, $6 male to male audio cord). i set up my tv as a second monitor and my wireless mouse works just fine from my coffee table



*does the wireless work fine?
I was gonna do that; as suggested by office mate...thought it would be cheaper...HDMI cables were $25 
but hella good idea....time to re-box it all and try that option...and refund myself $100!!!​*


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *does the wireless work fine?
> I was gonna do that; as suggested by office mate...thought it would be cheaper...HDMI cables were $25
> but hella good idea....time to re-box it all and try that option...and refund myself $100!!!​*



wireless mouse? mine does. i've always used the microsoft wireless mouses and upgraded to a new one right around the time i got the whole tv thing together. my old mouse had about a 3 ft range but the new one works clear across the livingroom with no problems.

my situation works because my puter is near my tv. i did end up buying a 15 ft cord just in case though.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> wireless mouse? mine does. i've always used the microsoft wireless mouses and upgraded to a new one right around the time i got the whole tv thing together. my old mouse had about a 3 ft range but the new one works clear across the livingroom with no problems.
> 
> my situation works because my puter is near my tv. i did end up buying a 15 ft cord just in case though.



*yeah...but my problem is I can't understand configurations- like...how to tell mr tv...that streamer/laptop is here..and SEE IT *


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yeah...but my problem is I can't understand configurations- like...how to tell mr tv...that streamer/laptop is here..and SEE IT *



oh, i just plugged everything into the AUX port and switched the input. all down hill from there


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> oh, i just plugged everything into the AUX port and switched the input. all down hill from there



wait....i thought you did ....

"($12 dvi to hdmi cord, $6 male to male audio cord). i set up my tv as a second monitor)"


so what did you plug into AUXILIARY...this shit confuses the hell outta me


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> wait....i thought you did ....
> 
> "($12 dvi to hdmi cord, $6 male to male audio cord). i set up my tv as a second monitor)"
> 
> 
> so what did you plug into AUXILIARY...this shit confuses the hell outta me



i plugged the dvi to hdmi cable from my computer's video card into my tv's second hdmi port. i then plugged the stereo cable from my computer (had to get a splitter so i didnt have to disconnect my speakers) into the tv's 3.5mm audio-in port. then i went into display settings in my comp and turned on the 2nd monitor function and just selected HDMI 2 on my tv with the input button. voila. no worrying about getting internet to the tv since it's all running off my pc.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

A bit grumpy because the guy I was talking to was nothing what he said he was after doing some research on him and I told him off for it into Oblivion.

Back to searching for that special feedee -eyerolls and sighs-


----------



## MrBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> A bit grumpy because the guy I was talking to was nothing what he said he was after doing some research on him and I told him off for it into Oblivion.
> 
> Back to searching for that special feedee -eyerolls and sighs-



Don't worry, you'll find the right one eventually. Chin up.


----------



## FishCharming

SlightlyMorbid said:


> A bit grumpy because the guy I was talking to was nothing what he said he was after doing some research on him and I told him off for it into Oblivion.
> 
> Back to searching for that special feedee -eyerolls and sighs-



you can totally feed me! i am all about being given food


----------



## MrBob

I left my flat this morning forgetting my keys and mobile phone. Had to wait until nearly 7pm for the girl in the flat below me to come home, she rang the landlod and he brought the spare keys. On the plus side, first time I got a chance to speak to her today and I would absolutely blow the hinges off it.


----------



## Broadside

SlightlyMorbid said:


> A bit grumpy because the guy I was talking to was nothing what he said he was after doing some research on him and I told him off for it into Oblivion.
> 
> Back to searching for that special feedee -eyerolls and sighs-



If you make me a meatball deathstar I will give serious consideration to travelling to the netherlands to eat it. 

If you don't know what a meatball deathstar is, head on over to you tube and prepare to have your jaw dropped.


----------



## lovelocs

From pulling a research paper out of my @$$ at the very last minute.

:huh:


----------



## GlassDaemon

My feet smell... yes... it's driving me nutso. I have a bit of a personal foot fetish, I like to keep my feet cute and painted and overall clean, I can't figure out why my flip flops smell like bad foot odor. 

I also need to go up to the bank and see about changing my account over to the free one they just released. I hate going to the bank.

I want to buy a bunch of stuff but I can't, cause I don't have enough money to afford it all lol.

I was going to get my belly pierced today but the specific shop I wanted to go to wasn't open for some curious reason, the sign said seven days a week from 11- I don't remember when but it was 12:27pm and it was locked. *Sigh*


----------



## lovelocs

GlassDaemon said:


> My feet smell... yes... it's driving me nutso. I have a bit of a personal foot fetish, I like to keep my feet cute and painted and overall clean, I can't figure out why my flip flops smell like bad foot odor.
> *Sigh*



Two words.

White vinegar.

Rub it onto your feet, wait a few minutes, and then wash the bottoms of your feet with soapy water and a scrubby. Works wonders for exfoliation. Throw the flip flops away. 

One foot fetishizer to another.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Broadside said:


> If you make me a meatball deathstar I will give serious consideration to travelling to the netherlands to eat it.
> 
> If you don't know what a meatball deathstar is, head on over to you tube and prepare to have your jaw dropped.



Haha, if you make it with me, sure =P

I love cooking with someone because it ensures I don't mess up the food because I seriously have the attentionspan of a goldfish.


----------



## GlassDaemon

lovelocs said:


> Two words.
> 
> White vinegar.
> 
> Rub it onto your feet, wait a few minutes, and then wash the bottoms of your feet with soapy water and a scrubby. Works wonders for exfoliation. Throw the flip flops away.
> 
> One foot fetishizer to another.



Lol, I rubbed rubbing alcohol onto my feet, not sure how well it worked or if it was just the regular bath that washed away the smell for now. 

I can't bring myself to throw the flops away! I never find flip flops I can wear, that these ones are wearable is awesome! (Lotso feet problems) I'm going to coat them in baking soda for a day or two and see if that kills the odor, mommy used to do it to my sneakers as a little girl and that always seemed to work then, maybe it'll work for my flops now. 

And now I have a new thing to be angry about, stupid guests. (I work at a hotel) I tell the lady if she comes in at 3am she's going to have to pay for that night plus the following day if she doesn't leave by noon. She hangs up and calls back and makes the reservation for tomorrow anyway. *Sigh* Oh well, I guess I'll find out what happens tomorrow since I won't be here when she arrives.


----------



## djudex

I stepped in dog crap downtown and I can't get the last little bit off my shoe. I swear to God that dog must have eaten Superglue.


----------



## oranges

Well my smart phone screen shattered. I didn't drop, just put it face down on a hard surface. 

I ended up on the bus with my roommate (who I hate) while I was heading home from work. 

My mom asked to borrow money from me again, which I can't spare. Which inspired a guilt trip. 

Aaaaaand I found out my long-distance relationship won't realistically become a close distance one until December or January. That is if my boyfriend can manage his money (which I am skeptical of). 

Aaaaaaaaand my roommate made me watch Jersey Shore. 

Just a crappy day.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Crappy day. My colleague put a mold wrong in the machine and the thing crashed, sending needles and parts sending flying everywhere.

Damage of at least 20k, not to mention the orders we have to delay -facepalms- WHYYYYY?!


----------



## BeerMe

Woke up this morning at a friend's apartment, hung-over and my shoes are gone. I spent almost 2 hours looking for them. And they were new


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Went to a family birthday where I get ignored by the inlaws and kids screaming and running about.

Now just at home, bored with no one to talk too on MSN.

FML.


----------



## Mishty

I'm supposed to spend the entire weekend with my ex, and chillax, but my friend Paige just said bong and Chinese buffet on her....so um, I'm gonna bail on the old lady probably. I feel awful about it....kinda.


----------



## Lavasse

A toothache and how confused the girl I like makes me.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Lavasse said:


> A toothache and how confused the girl I like makes me.



Spank her? =P


----------



## lovelocs

I have fruit flies, but no fruit.


----------



## MrBob

I've got a big hole in the sole of my Chucks....Bugger!


----------



## Paquito

Day One in new apartment. I bought some groceries at noon. Two hours ago, I discovered that the fridge and freezer weren't cold. Turns out that the little temperature knob was set at 0, the warmest setting.

Motherfucker.

Ended up throwing away a frozen pizza and two bags of rice. I'm eating the frozen chicken tenders right now, since they were already fully cooked. So it shouldn't be an issue.
Bit dubious about the milk, but at least I didn't buy a lot of stuff.


----------



## djudex

Paquito said:


> Day One in new apartment. I bought some groceries at noon. Two hours ago, I discovered that the fridge and freezer weren't cold. Turns out that the little temperature knob was set at 0, the warmest setting.



Same thing happened to me in a hotel suite once. It cheezed me pretty good.


----------



## MrBob

Just had my electric bill and it takes the biscuit. Screw windfarms, they can build a nuclear plant on my doorstep if it reduces the cost of energy here!


----------



## MrBob

These stupid bloody riots in London. I'm a bit concerned as I've got a cousin who moved there, luckily it's not reached their area yet. They're wrecking their own bloody communities. How long before people start dying? They've even been attacking Ambulances who've gone in to rescue the injured. The police need to stop pussyfooting about and get a bit 'Gene Hunt' on their arses.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Unhappy because my mom-in-law's in the hospital with a pneumonia.

-curses her disease to the deepest pit of hell and beyond so it can never return-


----------



## MrBob

Okay gone from unhappy to pissed off at these rioters in London now, spread right across the city now and only 2 miles away from her. Tried to reassure her that she'll be fine but these animals are out of control. The police really need to forget the niceties and end this.


----------



## lovelocs

I'm usually OK with spiders. But I've just seen 5 of them in the last hour, and now my scalp itches...


----------



## Paquito

The IKEA TV stand I've spent the last two days building is missing two parts. 

MOTHERFUCKING SWEDES


----------



## djudex

IKEA: Swedish for WHERE THE FUCK IS THAT GOD DAMN SET SCREW?!??!?


----------



## MrBob

IKEA was founded by a WWII Nazi collaborator. I'm not surprised.


----------



## imfree

MrBob said:


> IKEA was founded by a WWII Nazi collaborator. I'm not surprised.



IKEA is an acronym for *I Know Extreme Abuse*.


----------



## BLK360

I'm unhappy because french teachers have really high standards when doing Tourner (Turned) vegetables. While do-able, they are a true pain in the ass to do in mass. Other than that, life is good today.


----------



## rellis10

I watched Cannibal Holocaust last night and I'm annoyed at what they did to those poor animals... especially the turtle. I understand, it happens in some cultures for food etc, but do you really need to show it in full gory unnecessary detail for your stupid little exploitation film?


----------



## femaleseat

seems i cant do anything right today!!!!!!!

would just love to go start drinking RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## lovelocs

femaleseat said:


> seems i cant do anything right today!!!!!!!
> 
> would just love to go start drinking RIGHT NOW!!!!



Who's stopping you?


----------



## MrBob

BLK360 said:


> I'm unhappy because french teachers have really high standards when doing Tourner (Turned) vegetables. While do-able, they are a true pain in the ass to do in mass. Other than that, life is good today.



They are a real pain. If I was still in the kitchen I think I'd insist on my vegetables having a more rustic appearance! Saying that, some of the kitchens I worked in wouldn't even pay attention if I'd gone to the effort of getting that nice barrelshape on my veg. Part of the reason I quit the stove, I didn't want to cook for people that didn't care.


----------



## femaleseat

lovelocs said:


> Who's stopping you?



didnt think my boss would appreciate it.....but freedom is just around the corner!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLK360

MrBob said:


> Part of the reason I quit the stove, I didn't want to cook for people that didn't care.



I can understand that. I'm still young and early on in the career, so i'm still hopeful, but not stupidly so. But I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## MrBob

BLK360 said:


> I can understand that. I'm still young and early on in the career, so i'm still hopeful, but not stupidly so. But I can see where you're coming from.



It all depends...find a place to cook, where they want the food to be great and you'll find a bunch of enthusiastic chefs, get somewhere where the headchef or owner doesn't care and you might as well be at Maccy D's.

Maybe I was too egotistical but when I started it was because I wanted to know people were O-facing because of my food. Damn myself for reading that copy of White Heat when I was in school, it gave me totally over the top expectations....but unfortunately there were no Chef's aspiring to be the next Marco Pierre White in my part of the world and I couldn't afford to relocate to London, which you simply have to do in the UK if you want to really get somewhere in the catering industry.


----------



## djudex

It's my 35 birthday today and I've pulled a muscle in my lower back. I can't sit down, only stand and lay on my back.

WHERE'S MY ROBOT REPLACEMENT BODY SCIENCE?! HUH!?! YOU THINK YOU'RE SO SMART THEN WHERE IS IT!!?!?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> It's my 35 birthday today and I've pulled a muscle in my lower back. I can't sit down, only stand and lay on my back.
> 
> WHERE'S MY ROBOT REPLACEMENT BODY SCIENCE?! HUH!?! YOU THINK YOU'RE SO SMART THEN WHERE IS IT!!?!?



/flails like a tard/ Happy birthday :3


----------



## femaleseat

djudex said:


> It's my 35 birthday today and I've pulled a muscle in my lower back. I can't sit down, only stand and lay on my back.
> 
> WHERE'S MY ROBOT REPLACEMENT BODY SCIENCE?! HUH!?! YOU THINK YOU'RE SO SMART THEN WHERE IS IT!!?!?



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! the robot is is on its way...the flooding has delayed its arrival.


----------



## MrBob

djudex said:


> It's my 35 birthday today and I've pulled a muscle in my lower back. I can't sit down, only stand and lay on my back.
> 
> WHERE'S MY ROBOT REPLACEMENT BODY SCIENCE?! HUH!?! YOU THINK YOU'RE SO SMART THEN WHERE IS IT!!?!?



Happy birthday, try doing this. Usually helps if I ever get any jip in the lower back. Don't be surprised if you have a loud popping noise. But don't worry about that, it's harmless.

http://youtu.be/4MbO3-U4rSk


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MrBob said:


> Happy birthday, try doing this. Usually helps if I ever get any jip in the lower back. Don't be surprised if you have a loud popping noise. But don't worry about that, it's harmless.



Old-fashioned back cracking. Do it to my boyfriend all the time, but with bigger guys I think it gets harder to do that or massaging.


----------



## MrBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Old-fashioned back cracking. Do it to my boyfriend all the time, but with bigger guys I think it gets harder to do that or massaging.



I've had it done to me and I'm fairly big but still quite limber so can really get stretched out. And my chiropractor was a tiny slip of a girl but she was able to contort me into all sorts of shapes. Though she did seem to be obsessed with working the nerve trigger points with my glutes, stating the tension in them was what was pulling my back out of allignment. I felt violated and stopped going there...after about 20 more sessions!

Must admit I would kill for a good back massage now, I feel like a coiled spring.


----------



## djudex

MrBob said:


> Happy birthday, try doing this. Usually helps if I ever get any jip in the lower back. Don't be surprised if you have a loud popping noise. But don't worry about that, it's harmless.
> 
> http://youtu.be/4MbO3-U4rSk



I'll give it a try.

If you all never hear back from me avenge my death/paralyzation!


----------



## MrBob

djudex said:


> I'll give it a try.
> 
> If you all never hear back from me avenge my death/paralyzation!



You'll be fine, trust me. If you can, get someone to rub the muscles in your lower back beforehand that may help loosen them for that stretching movement.


----------



## djudex

I didn't die but it didn't really help any either. I guess I just need an FFA volunteer to come over and enact the second part of your advice!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> I didn't die but it didn't really help any either. I guess I just need an FFA volunteer to come over and enact the second part of your advice!




Got a teleport scroll? 

I ran out T__T


----------



## MrBob

djudex said:


> I didn't die but it didn't really help any either. I guess I just need an FFA volunteer to come over and enact the second part of your advice!



Right , what you need is some strong pieces of rope...and a horse. Have you seen Braveheart?


----------



## djudex

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Got a teleport scroll?
> 
> I ran out T__T



It's on the floor and I can't bend over to pick it up! :doh:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> It's on the floor and I can't bend over to pick it up! :doh:




Well fuck me sideways....

Use one of them barbeque tweezers or the Force o.o


----------



## djudex

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Well fuck me sideways....



Just as soon as my back is better I'll get right on that!


----------



## MrBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Well fuck me sideways....



That a request or a command?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> Just as soon as my back is better I'll get right on that!



What, only sideways? o.0


----------



## djudex

SlightlyMorbid said:


> What, only sideways? o.0



For a start, yeah.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> For a start, yeah.



Humpage x3


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I am happy the Judex is paralyzed, therefore my competition for Melian has been cut in half. 

Sir, you were the mightiest of challengers. 

I realize this isn't the "what are you happy about thread" but I do what I want/post where I want.


----------



## lovelocs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I realize this isn't the "what are you happy about thread" but I do what I want/post where I want.



And fnck the haters HO-ZAY. 

Judex, Happy Birthday. 
Have you tried moist heat? Pop a couple of moistened washcloths in the microwave, get them good and hot (maybe a minute) and *gingerly* sandwich them in between the folds of a larger towel. You may want to use tongs. Place the towel against your skin, making sure at least 6 layers are between yourself and the source of the heat. Rest with the heat on the tender spot. 

Do not lay on the hydropack. DO NOT OVERHEAT the area (should feel pleasantly warm). 10-15 minutes max.

I've taken some miserably hypertonic muscles, and turned them into butter just with a little hot hydro.


----------



## Broadside

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Got a teleport scroll?
> 
> I ran out T__T



They make these?!?

Craaaaaaaaaaaaaap!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Reality bites.


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> It's my 35 birthday today and I've pulled a muscle in my lower back. I can't sit down, only stand and lay on my back.
> 
> WHERE'S MY ROBOT REPLACEMENT BODY SCIENCE?! HUH!?! YOU THINK YOU'RE SO SMART THEN WHERE IS IT!!?!?



*Happy birthday djudex........lots of hugs and kisses and massaging touches your way *

:kiss2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

I was gonna post this initially in the HAPPY thread....

and it would have read I AM SO HAPPY THAT I HAVE HBO GO and can watch
TRUE BLOOD + ENTOURAGE at the beach house where there is no HBO.....

but due to the horrid storms I suppose the internet keeps crashing and I am 2/3 of the way through Entourage and it won't seem to start again....s'pose streaming is tougher on only 3 bars then DIMS


----------



## FishCharming

the last six months or so i've been exceedingly cordial to my ex. it's been way easier to tell her that she's not welcome in my daughter's life since we've been able to have civil conversations. 

so anyways...

i'm having my obligatory once-a-month catch up phone call and someone says something to her and she tells me, all rushed, that she has to go and asks if she can call me back later. I say say no problem and she says " alright, i'll call you later. love you, bye"

...
...
...
wtf... do you think i'm fucking stupid! your mind games wont work on me you manipulative twatwaffle!!!!


----------



## RentonBob

Someone at work came in with a nasty Summer cold last week, now I think I have it


----------



## BLK360

FishCharming said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> wtf... do you think i'm fucking stupid! your mind games wont work on me you manipulative twatwaffle!!!!



I hope this isn't too much of a dick move but umm...that made me laugh pretty hard...just those words, lmfao...hilarious.


----------



## Paquito

A bit concerned that my lower back has been hurting for the last three days.


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> A bit concerned that my lower back has been hurting for the last three days.



If you've been in Hyde Park at all, I'd check for knives stuck in there.....

On a more serious note, do be gentle on it. Pushing a sore back is a good way to make it worse, in my experience.


----------



## djudex

Paquito said:


> A bit concerned that my lower back has been hurting for the last three days.



Awww Paq's having sympathy pains for me!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I didn't die but it didn't really help any either. I guess I just need an FFA volunteer to come over and enact the second part of your advice!



Want me to come over and walk on your back? Buy me dinner again and we'll call it even.

Oh, and happy birthday. Haha.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

RentonBob said:


> Someone at work came in with a nasty Summer cold last week, now I think I have it



-bombards you with nostril spray, chickensup and vicks-


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Want me to come over and walk on your back? Buy me dinner again and we'll call it even.



Hells yeah, get them feets over here! I'll buy you as many meals as it takes for magic walkin' feets 



> Oh, and happy birthday. Haha.



Thanks, it's been a blast looking at the ceiling this much


----------



## lovelocs

Slow payers on eBay. If you knew you couldn't afford it, then why did you buy it?

u fuckin' wit ma papuh


----------



## MrBob

Wow, well I'm in a little bit of shock here. Some of you may have noticed my little quip about the girl who poked me on facebook last week really wanting to be 'poked' by me. Well, turns out she was. Things progressed pretty quickly from there and well, my bed has not seen such action in months. Was really starting to develop feelings for her.

And here's the kicker, she phoned me tonight and told me she's about 3 months pregnant but was scared to tell me. I told her I needed a bit of time to take this in. I don't want to be the asshole who breaks up with her after a few days but seriously, I cannot see myself raising another man's baby with an 18 year old girl who I've only just met. It's all a bit too 'Jeremy Kyle' even for me. Why can't I just have a normal life, meet a nice girl, we're both happy, settle down and spend the rest of our lives slowly starting to loath each other. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## djudex

MrBob said:


> Wow, well I'm in a little bit of shock here. Some of you may have noticed my little quip about the girl who poked me on facebook last week really wanting to be 'poked' by me. Well, turns out she was. Things progressed pretty quickly from there and well, my bed has not seen such action in months. Was really starting to develop feelings for her.
> 
> And here's the kicker, she phoned me tonight and told me she's about 3 months pregnant but was scared to tell me. I told her I needed a bit of time to take this in. I don't want to be the asshole who breaks up with her after a few days but seriously, I cannot see myself raising another man's baby with an 18 year old girl who I've only just met. It's all a bit too 'Jeremy Kyle' even for me. Why can't I just have a normal life, meet a nice girl, we're both happy, settle down and spend the rest of our lives slowly starting to loath each other. Is that too much to ask?



Be reeeeeeal careful with that situation dude. There are some states where even if you're not the biological father if you act in a 'fatherly role' you can be tapped by the courts to provide child support if you and the girl ever break up.


----------



## MrBob

djudex said:


> Be reeeeeeal careful with that situation dude. There are some states where even if you're not the biological father if you act in a 'fatherly role' you can be tapped by the courts to provide child support if you and the girl ever break up.



I don't think that'll be the case after a few days. But why not tell me first? At least I've not been strung along for that long, still feels like a punch to the gut though.


----------



## Paquito

djudex said:


> Awww Paq's having sympathy pains for me!



Next time I'd prefer to be in solidarity with you in a less painful way. Although this was more effective than the time I tried to grow out mutton chops.


----------



## RentonBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> -bombards you with nostril spray, chickensup and vicks-



Thank you  (Falls into bed and goes to sleep zzzzzzzz)


----------



## lovelocs

MrBob said:


> Wow, well I'm in a little bit of shock here. Some of you may have noticed my little quip about the girl who poked me on facebook last week really wanting to be 'poked' by me. Well, turns out she was. Things progressed pretty quickly from there and well, my bed has not seen such action in months. Was really starting to develop feelings for her.
> 
> And here's the kicker, she phoned me tonight and told me she's about 3 months pregnant but was scared to tell me. I told her I needed a bit of time to take this in. I don't want to be the asshole who breaks up with her after a few days but seriously, I cannot see myself raising another man's baby with an 18 year old girl who I've only just met. It's all a bit too 'Jeremy Kyle' even for me. Why can't I just have a normal life, meet a nice girl, we're both happy, settle down and spend the rest of our lives slowly starting to loath each other. Is that too much to ask?




Hmmmmm. She's pregnant, very young, alone (where is the father of her child?), scared (she admitted as much), and all this happened *really* quickly. Unless there are things we don't know about- like her great career, her astounding mind, or the ironclad financial and social support system she has- then this is a really unfortunate situation, but not your problem. Other than great sex, there are no good signs here. As for "raising another man's child" why would your mind even go there? That's years of commitment, which you did not know about in your initial hook-up. I think you did the right thing, and shouldn't feel guilty. You didn't lie or omit anything.


----------



## Goreki

I'm just having a really shit day. 
Can't be arsed going to dance class, can't be arsed making the house more comfortable, can't find the clothes I wanna wear, found out I'm broker than I thought I was till next week, lava raped me of my banhammer in minecraft, and I just generally feel dicky.

I almost want to crawl back into bed to get this day over with, but it's four thirty in the afternoon, and that's ridiculous.
Tomorrow had better be an improvement. grrr.


----------



## MrBob

lovelocs said:


> Hmmmmm. She's pregnant, very young, alone (where is the father of her child?), scared (she admitted as much), and all this happened *really* quickly. Unless there are things we don't know about- like her great career, her astounding mind, or the ironclad financial and social support system she has- then this is a really unfortunate situation, but not your problem. Other than great sex, there are no good signs here. As for "raising another man's child" why would your mind even go there? That's years of commitment, which you did not know about in your initial hook-up. I think you did the right thing, and shouldn't feel guilty. You didn't lie or omit anything.



I think 'I went there' because my mind was in a bit of a spin last night. I'll speak to her later, try and end it with a bit of class and then run like the wind. I'd just like a simple life for once.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MrBob said:


> I think 'I went there' because my mind was in a bit of a spin last night. I'll speak to her later, try and end it with a bit of class and then run like the wind. I'd just like a simple life for once.



It's harsh, but it's not your problem. Time best spent hunting down the asshole who knocked her up and punching him for running out on her.

And seriously, 3 months pregnant? -bites back her thoughts and mutters something to herself.-


----------



## MrBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> It's harsh, but it's not your problem. Time best spent hunting down the asshole who knocked her up and punching him for running out on her.
> 
> And seriously, 3 months pregnant? -bites back her thoughts and mutters something to herself.-



Well, we had a chat earlier. I explained that though I liked her this was too much for me to deal with, but thanked her for telling me now rather than another few weeks down the line. I wished her well, left it at that. Damn she looked pretty though. Oh well, life goes on.Time to find another port to dock my ship in.


----------



## Melian

SlightlyMorbid said:


> It's harsh, but it's not your problem. Time best spent hunting down the asshole who knocked her up and punching him for running out on her.
> 
> And seriously, 3 months pregnant? -bites back her thoughts and mutters something to herself.-



You're assuming that the father knew she was pregnant and just bolted. Maybe he's in the picture, or maybe he doesn't know. Or maybe he is just a deadbeat, but why would Bob care enough to track and assault some guy who impregnated a random facebook chick that he nailed? That would make no sense.



MrBob said:


> Well, we had a chat earlier. I explained that though I liked her this was too much for me to deal with, but thanked her for telling me now rather than another few weeks down the line. I wished her well, left it at that. Damn she looked pretty though. Oh well, life goes on.Time to find another port to dock my ship in.



You handled that well. Next time, find someone who knows how to use contraception (probably not an 18 year old.....).


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> You're assuming that the father knew she was pregnant and just bolted. Maybe he's in the picture, or maybe he doesn't know. Or maybe he is just a deadbeat, but why would Bob care enough to track and assault some guy who impregnated a random facebook chick that he nailed? That would make no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> You handled that well. Next time, find someone who knows how to use contraception (probably not an 18 year old.....).



can't rep you ((MELIAN)) but what you said to the tee........


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> You're assuming that the father knew she was pregnant and just bolted. Maybe he's in the picture, or maybe he doesn't know. Or maybe he is just a deadbeat, but why would Bob care enough to track and assault some guy who impregnated a random facebook chick that he nailed? That would make no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> You handled that well. Next time, find someone who knows how to use contraception (probably not an 18 year old.....).



Yeah, I'm not going to assault some guy I've never met. I don't care what particular age the next girl is but not pregnant would be a nice start.

Oh, and I always take care of the contraception, that way there's no excuses. I'd have to be in a really steady relationship with a girl I completely trusted before I accept the 'I'm on the pill' line and went bareback. Then there's the STI's to worry about..my junk's too precious to risk. One girl I was particularly close to years back worked in the sexual health field. She showed me a book with some of the most horrific photo's of disease riddled genitalia I've ever seen!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MrBob said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to assault some guy I've never met. I don't care what particular age the next girl is but not pregnant would be a nice start.
> 
> Oh, and I always take care of the contraception, that way there's no excuses. I'd have to be in a really steady relationship with a girl I completely trusted before I accept the 'I'm on the pill' line and went bareback. Then there's the STI's to worry about..my junk's too precious to risk. One girl I was particularly close to years back worked in the sexual health field. She showed me a book with some of the most horrific photo's of disease riddled genitalia I've ever seen!



LOL, I was joking. relax. It was a figurative comparison.

And yes, nothing is more wise than contraception but you know, those things happen.


----------



## djudex

MrBob said:


> Then there's the STI's to worry about..my junk's too precious to risk. One girl I was particularly close to years back worked in the sexual health field. She showed me a book with some of the most horrific photo's of disease riddled genitalia I've ever seen!



Yep, nobody needs a case of Wangatosis.


----------



## Surlysomething

Reading all this actually makes me feel better about being myself.

Haha.


HAHAHAHA.


Carry on.


----------



## MrBob

Surlysomething said:


> Reading all this actually makes me feel better about being myself.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> Carry on.



Glad to be of service!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

MrBob said:


> Wow, well I'm in a little bit of shock here. Some of you may have noticed my little quip about the girl who poked me on facebook last week really wanting to be 'poked' by me. Well, turns out she was. Things progressed pretty quickly from there and well, my bed has not seen such action in months. Was really starting to develop feelings for her.
> 
> And here's the kicker, she phoned me tonight and told me she's about 3 months pregnant but was scared to tell me. I told her I needed a bit of time to take this in. I don't want to be the asshole who breaks up with her after a few days but seriously, I cannot see myself raising another man's baby with an 18 year old girl who I've only just met. It's all a bit too 'Jeremy Kyle' even for me. Why can't I just have a normal life, meet a nice girl, we're both happy, settle down and spend the rest of our lives slowly starting to loath each other. Is that too much to ask?



i'll go ahead and apologize now, i'm sorry. lol








when i read this i thought of this sketch... <3 cyanide and happiness


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Lil BigginZ said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> when i read this i thought of this sketch... <3 cyanide and happiness



Cyanide and Happiness. The best thing since whorebiscuits and slutbutter


----------



## Lil BigginZ

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Cyanide and Happiness. The best thing since whorebiscuits and slutbutter


----------



## FishCharming

sooooooooooooooo hung over 

ugh, i cant remember the last time i drank enough to get sick. it's so bad my boss thought i had the flu and told me to go home before i get everyone sick. 

uhhhhhh. deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeath.......!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> sooooooooooooooo hung over
> 
> ugh, i cant remember the last time i drank enough to get sick. it's so bad my boss thought i had the flu and told me to go home before i get everyone sick.
> 
> uhhhhhh. deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeath.......!


 
I was wickedly hung over when I was a teen and my Mom thought I had the flu. She let me stay home and I think she even bought me McD's. Haha. 

Lots of water and sleep. And a good hurl. You'll be fine.


----------



## rellis10

Bacon and cheese savory pancakes.... not my greatest culinary creation. Plus, too thick so they werent entirely cooked throughout and claggy to eat. Won't try that one again


----------



## MrBob

rellis10 said:


> Bacon and cheese savory pancakes.... not my greatest culinary creation. Plus, too thick so they werent entirely cooked throughout and claggy to eat. Won't try that one again



You see, when I think of Pancakes I think currants, sugar and Jif lemon juice. Takes me right back to my childhood. :eat2:Savoury pancakes have never really appealed. I'd have put the bacon and cheese into an ommelette.:eat1:


----------



## rellis10

MrBob said:


> You see, when I think of Pancakes I think currants, sugar and Jif lemon juice. Takes me right back to my childhood. :eat2:Savoury pancakes have never really appealed. I'd have put the bacon and cheese into an ommelette.:eat1:



They don't appeal to me either now


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'll go ahead and apologize now, i'm sorry. lol
> 
> when i read this i thought of this sketch... <3 cyanide and happiness



First of all, this made me happy...get it out of the thread. Haha.

Although it is now officially the weekend, I'm a bit annoyed with the stupid cosplay costume that I've been making. It started out as a very casual endeavour, but then I noticed that it was going pretty well and the OCD side kicked in. So now I'm at the point where I can't just enjoy making and wearing the thing, but it has to be perfect. And it won't be, because I'm a scientist, not a fucking costume designer. Arg. :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'll go ahead and apologize now, i'm sorry. lol
> 
> when i read this i thought of this sketch... <3 cyanide and happiness





Is this akin to having Dr. Marten for an ob/gyn?


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> I don't care what particular age the next girl is but not pregnant would be a nice start.



I would have repped on this statement alone,but must spread around before repping you again,but the thought was there.

I'm so glad I don't have to worry about things like that anymore.


----------



## MrBob

Somehow, the speaker on my mobile phone has broken. Very annoying as I'd much rather talk than text. And this was my backup because I'd broken the screen on my other one...shitbeans!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Not too pleased because it's crazy humid outside even though the temperature is moderate and I try to keep washing myself but I still feel dirty and icky =/


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Not too pleased because it's crazy humid outside even though the temperature is moderate and I try to keep washing myself but I still feel dirty and icky =/



heh heh, washing yourself.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> heh heh, washing yourself.



Hehehehehe...


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Melian said:


> Hehehehehe...



Actually, I have a pet vaginal centipede named Bobbardo o.o


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Hehehehehe...



HAHAHAAHAH . . . that is all. 

And yes, I'm quoting the picture. I don't care what Zowie says.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Hehehehehe...



a properly trained cooter cootie can be an exciting addition to anyone's love life


----------



## rellis10

Nerves rising for tomorrows interview, for an admin job at a 'hair, health and beauty' salon.


----------



## MrBob

FishCharming said:


> a properly trained cooter cootie can be an exciting addition to anyone's love life



But she looks like she has such a clean and healthy vagina...


----------



## KotR

Sleep's all sorts of out of whack thanks to my family. Usually a night owl, but two days of sudden babysit has me feeling like a zombie despite naps snuck in when possible.


----------



## Broadside

Still sick, and I need to buckle down and find a place to live back in the MidWest.

The damned doctor yesterday though... I went in and asked him to prescribe me some antibiotics since I was pretty sure I had a virus, but all he did was recommend over the counter drugs. FUCK THAT, I just paid you $20 so you could tell me to buy sudafed and salt water?

Went to another doctor today, am now taking a Z-Pak. Die Virus, DIE!


----------



## Treach

For the life of me I'll never understand why my friends insist on hooking up with women I've expressed interest in. But more annoying than that is when the person-of-interest in question feels the need to inform me they're fucking my friend, despite my clear and direct protest to hearing about it. Seriously, some people can't take a hint (and in this instance by "a hint" I mean "unambiguous instruction")


----------



## CleverBomb

Broadside said:


> Still sick, and I need to buckle down and find a place to live back in the MidWest.
> 
> The damned doctor yesterday though... I went in and asked him to prescribe me some antibiotics since I was pretty sure I had a virus, but all he did was recommend over the counter drugs. FUCK THAT, I just paid you $20 so you could tell me to buy sudafed and salt water?
> 
> Went to another doctor today, am now taking a Z-Pak. Die Virus, DIE!


Antibiotics =/= Antivirals. 

Taking antibiotics when not needed can help create antibiotic-resistant bacteria. 

Antibiotics might be helpful if there's also an opportunistic bacterial infection involved, though.

-Rusty


----------



## Broadside

Eh well... I'm no doctor, but whatever it is I have I'm starting to feel a bit better after my first dose.

I still have an ugly night ahead of me though...


----------



## CleverBomb

Broadside said:


> Eh well... I'm no doctor, but whatever it is I have I'm starting to feel a bit better after my first dose.
> 
> I still have an ugly night ahead of me though...


In any case, get well quickly, ok?

-Rusty


----------



## lovelocs

Treach said:


> For the life of me I'll never understand why my friends insist on hooking up with women I've expressed interest in. But more annoying than that is when the person-of-interest in question feels the need to inform me they're fucking my friend, despite my clear and direct protest to hearing about it. Seriously, some people can't take a hint (and in this instance by "a hint" I mean "unambiguous instruction")





And these are friends?


----------



## Melian

Broadside said:


> Eh well... I'm no doctor, but whatever it is I have I'm starting to feel a bit better after my first dose.
> 
> I still have an ugly night ahead of me though...



Placebo.... You have an antibiotic and, even if you DO have a bacterial infection, antibiotics usually take several doses to reach bacteriostasis, at which point you would start to feel better.

If anyone managed to create an effective antiviral vs the common cold or flu, you'd hear about it non-stop, and the guy/group would make billions. 

Try to sleep, and remember the new job/great night out


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Placebo.... You have an antibiotic and, even if you DO have a bacterial infection, antibiotics usually take several doses to reach bacteriostasis, at which point you would start to feel better.
> 
> If anyone managed to create an effective antiviral vs the common cold or flu, you'd hear about it non-stop, and the guy/group would make billions.
> 
> Try to sleep, and remember the new job/great night out



What about DRACO?


----------



## CleverBomb

Melian said:


> Placebo.... You have an antibiotic and, even if you DO have a bacterial infection, antibiotics usually take several doses to reach bacteriostasis, at which point you would start to feel better.
> 
> If anyone managed to create an effective antiviral vs the common cold or flu, you'd hear about it non-stop, and the guy/group would make billions.
> 
> Try to sleep, and remember the new job/great night out


In my (non-expert) opinion, they'll develop an antiviral that stops the common cold about the same time as the one for HIV -- as they'd probably use similar techniques. 

Which would revolutionize society as we know it. 

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls

Tamiflu made me sicker THAN the flu. Ugh.


----------



## Broadside

Still sick, feel worse, glands are swollen.

Another long night of no sleep... maybe I'll just sleep in my chair.


----------



## Treach

lovelocs said:


> And these are friends?



Haha, yes. If I cut-and-run from any friend who slighted me in such a way I'd be the Omega Man.


----------



## Melian

Geodetic_Effect said:


> What about DRACO?



All I've heard of DRACO is pre-clinical, and that it only works on the viruses that produce a certain length of dsRNA. Not all viruses do that, including a lot of cold/flu ones....still, it will be interesting to see how that drug plays out.



CleverBomb said:


> In my (non-expert) opinion, they'll develop an antiviral that stops the common cold about the same time as the one for HIV -- as they'd probably use similar techniques.
> 
> Which would revolutionize society as we know it.
> 
> -Rusty



Oh, I'm not an expert either - I've done a bit of virology work, but my specialty is molecular biology. HIV and cold viruses are highly mutagenic, but that's their biggest similarity. Also, cold viruses come from many families, and each has a different mode of spread. If they come up with "cures" for either, I'm sure it will be at different times and will utilize different molecular mechanisms. Basically, fighting HIV is like fighting one Predator, whereas fighting the cold is like fighting an army of Mystiques.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> All I've heard of DRACO is pre-clinical, and that it only works on the viruses that produce a certain length of dsRNA. Not all viruses do that, including a lot of cold/flu ones....still, it will be interesting to see how that drug plays out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm not an expert either - I've done a bit of virology work, but my specialty is molecular biology. HIV and cold viruses are highly mutagenic, but that's their biggest similarity. Also, cold viruses come from many families, and each has a different mode of spread. If they come up with "cures" for either, I'm sure it will be at different times and will utilize different molecular mechanisms. Basically, fighting HIV is like fighting one Predator, whereas fighting the cold is like fighting an army of Mystiques.



Mystique . . . I'd do her.


----------



## djudex

My leg muscles are sore because of my stupid back. I'm pretty tired of this shit.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> My leg muscles are sore because of my stupid back. I'm pretty tired of this shit.



I dunno what they call it in English at the snap of my fingers but have you tried a physiotherapist? They can crack your back right into shape. You could be a bit knackered but a nap can fix that and you'll feel a lot better.


----------



## MrBob

Get yourself to a chiropractor if your back is still playing up. And if your legs are feeling funny that's usually a sign that your sciatic nerve is being pinched. IF you can't stretch out the problem yourself a good chiro can work wonders...fast.


----------



## djudex

MrBob said:


> Get yourself to a chiropractor if your back is still playing up. And if your legs are feeling funny that's usually a sign that your sciatic nerve is being pinched. IF you can't stretch out the problem yourself a good chiro can work wonders...fast.



They don't feel funny, they're just sore from being tensed up in sympathetic response to the weakness/pain of the muscles in my back. I can stretch out just fine, just not bend over very well.


----------



## MissAshley

I'm sad that summer is almost over.


----------



## Treach

MissAshley said:


> I'm sad that summer is almost over.



But that means fall is almost here! And fall is the greatest!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> All I've heard of DRACO is pre-clinical, and that it only works on the viruses that produce a certain length of dsRNA. Not all viruses do that, including a lot of cold/flu ones....still, it will be interesting to see how that drug plays out.



I haven't heard much either, just some success on trials with mice.


----------



## Melian

You know what's actually making me unhappy today?

A socialist politician died of cancer a few days ago, and it seems like every asshat in Canada is sobbing about it and saying that statues of the guy need to be built, he needs a state funeral, the CN tower needs to be lit up with orange LED (party colour), etc etc etc. 

WTF? Yeah, he died of cancer, that's not awesome...but shut the fuck up for a minute and stop crying about some dude you don't know. Especially when the guy was the head of a TERRIBLE party. I mean, everyone who is using welfare to support their 15 kids and meth habit are allowed to be crying, but not normal people!


----------



## Broadside

I found the perfect apartment back home, but I can't move there. Why? Oh, well, you see, I make TOO MUCH money to move there. That's right, in the middle of a neighborhood with a bunch of high rise apartments, the modest dwelling I want is reserved for low income households...

I'm being penalized for busting my ass since I was old enough to move out on my own, and building a successful career. I fucking hate bullshit like this...


----------



## Zowie

Broadside said:


> I found the perfect apartment back home, but I can't move there. Why? Oh, well, you see, I make TOO MUCH money to move there. That's right, in the middle of a neighborhood with a bunch of high rise apartments, the modest dwelling I want is reserved for low income households...
> 
> I'm being penalized for busting my ass since I was old enough to move out on my own, and building a successful career. I fucking hate bullshit like this...



Yeah, but it makes sense. I get pissed off when people with decent incomes take low-cost appartments to save cash - leaving me, the poor-ass student, to pay an assload a month for a completely shitty place. There should be some sort of sliding scale.


----------



## Broadside

Yeah, a sliding scale would be fine for a part of the building, or at least quarter off part of the building and rent those apartments out at a slight sub-market value.

Right now the current situation leaves a guy like me, who's busted his ass most of his life, to pay for the welfare check that the low-income, disingenuine job-seeking, household accepts. Then they turn around and pay a portion of that check to the fat cats running the low-income tax sheltered building in a prime urban environment. 

Basically, what pisses me off at it's core, is that I work my ass off as a productive member of society, and I'll not only end up not getting the place I want, but I'll be partially paying for someone else to live there, and pay more for an apartment that was my 3rd or 4th choice that's farther away from my prime location.

The sad part is that this will never end, because there will always be people who would rather suckle the government teat that pays them better than a minimum wage job. Which is understandable, but begs the question, why isn't minimum wage on a sliding scale? But like that would matter because then employers would discriminate based on family situations that would force them to pay higher hourly wages, then forcing the common worker to lie about his situation in order to get the job that won't pay him enough.

BAHHHHHH...... I hate the world...


----------



## bladenite78

everything. I had the love of my life die in my arms in a hospital in Chicago this month 8 years ago. Every year her parents and her brother remind me of her. Every year it kills me slowly for a month. This year the feeling is compounded because I thought I was mixing up my feelings for someone I had just met with the girl who died, so in order to figure it out..I left. I went to Florida for a week with a friend of mine. When I came back I felt okay, I felt like I had let go of some demons. Before I left, I gave the girl my email and she never emailed so I figured she didnt care or really want me that much. Tonight she says I hurt her and that it was free will and she wanted to be chased. To me that sounds like a cop out, but even if it was, I felt something for her and now I feel like a fool again. I hate August, I'll be glad when its over.


----------



## Goreki

My hair falls STILL haven't arrived! GIMMIE!


----------



## Surlysomething

bladenite78 said:


> everything. I had the love of my life die in my arms in a hospital in Chicago this month 8 years ago. Every year her parents and her brother remind me of her. Every year it kills me slowly for a month. This year the feeling is compounded because I thought I was mixing up my feelings for someone I had just met with the girl who died, so in order to figure it out..I left. I went to Florida for a week with a friend of mine. When I came back I felt okay, I felt like I had let go of some demons. Before I left, I gave the girl my email and she never emailed so I figured she didnt care or really want me that much. Tonight she says I hurt her and that it was free will and she wanted to be chased. To me that sounds like a cop out, but even if it was, I felt something for her and now I feel like a fool again. I hate August, I'll be glad when its over.


 

That's pretty heavy stuff. Hope you feel better after the month is over.


----------



## Zowie

Broadside said:


> ...Right now the current situation leaves a guy like me, who's busted his ass most of his life, to pay for the welfare check that the low-income, disingenuine job-seeking, household accepts. Then they turn around and pay a portion of that check to the fat cats running the low-income tax sheltered building in a prime urban environment.
> 
> Basically, what pisses me off at it's core, is that I work my ass off as a productive member of society, and I'll not only end up not getting the place I want, but I'll be partially paying for someone else to live there, and pay more for an apartment that was my 3rd or 4th choice that's farther away from my prime location.
> 
> The sad part is that this will never end, because there will always be people who would rather suckle the government teat that pays them better than a minimum wage job. Which is understandable, but begs the question, why isn't minimum wage on a sliding scale? But like that would matter because then employers would discriminate based on family situations that would force them to pay higher hourly wages, then forcing the common worker to lie about his situation in order to get the job that won't pay him enough.
> 
> BAHHHHHH...... I hate the world...



It sucks, yes, but it's part of the social contract. There's a lot of people out there who actually NEED government help - because honestly, minimum wage (even when it's at a 'reasonable' level like in Canada), isn't enough to live on if one expects a half-decent life. Yes, it should be on a sliding scale, but if they had figured how a formula that worked, it would have been employed ages ago, no?
And yes, there's the ones who just profit on the system. But hey, assholes are everywhere. You just have to deal.

But either way, on the bright side - You're well off, and will probably never be put in the situation of needing government assistance or working for minimum wage. That's something to be thankful about! :happy: And I'm certain you'll find another decent place to live in a nice part of town.


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> It sucks, yes, but it's part of the social contract. There's a lot of people out there who actually NEED government help - because honestly, minimum wage (even when it's at a 'reasonable' level like in Canada), isn't enough to live on if one expects a half-decent life. Yes, it should be on a sliding scale, but if they had figured how a formula that worked, it would have been employed ages ago, no?
> And yes, there's the ones who just profit on the system. But hey, assholes are everywhere. You just have to deal.
> 
> But either way, on the bright side - You're well off, and will probably never be put in the situation of needing government assistance or working for minimum wage. That's something to be thankful about! :happy: And I'm certain you'll find another decent place to live in a nice part of town.



I dunno...I suppose it's good to have some low income housing available, but the way they do it is just BS. With my shitty stipend + high tuition + high cost of living in Toronto, I've been living around the poverty line for ~5 years - if you have half a brain, you can stretch the cash pretty easily. I just remember that, when I lived in a dilapidated little shithole that cost $900/mth, across the street there was an awesome looking house that was practically a mansion...yeah, that was the low income house. WTF? Eventually, I'm going to finish my PhD and get a real job, and I really don't like the idea of supporting all kinds of freeloaders, when there was no support for me when I was in the same position (and I'm not exactly ASKING for support, either).


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> I dunno...I suppose it's good to have some low income housing available, but the way they do it is just BS. With my shitty stipend + high tuition + high cost of living in Toronto, I've been living around the poverty line for ~5 years - if you have half a brain, you can stretch the cash pretty easily. I just remember that, when I lived in a dilapidated little shithole that cost $900/mth, across the street there was an awesome looking house that was practically a mansion...yeah, that was the low income house. WTF? Eventually, I'm going to finish my PhD and get a real job, and I really don't like the idea of supporting all kinds of freeloaders, when there was no support for me when I was in the same position (and I'm not exactly ASKING for support, either).



No, of course I understand, and there are a lot of freeloaders. But thre are lots of people who actually need that help - and yes, maybe it becomes a little unfair if they're living in a beautiful place and you have an overpriced shithole (come see my place, sometime!). I'm a little against the usual "Poor people are bullshit! The homeless are the leeches of society! Governments enable them!" Yes, they're there. But... lots actually need it.


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> No, of course I understand, and there are a lot of freeloaders. But thre are lots of people who actually need that help - and yes, maybe it becomes a little unfair if they're living in a beautiful place and you have an overpriced shithole (come see my place, sometime!). I'm a little against the usual "Poor people are bullshit! The homeless are the leeches of society! Governments enable them!" Yes, they're there. But... lots actually need it.



Ah Zowie, you know this is a cyclical conversation. We're going to have to agree to (somewhat) disagree. :happy:

And I would love to come see your place if I get the opportunity!


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Ah Zowie, you know this is a cyclical conversation. We're going to have to agree to (somewhat) disagree. :happy:
> 
> And I would love to come see your place if I get the opportunity!



You should! I'll let you sleep on my -possibly- infested couch and meet my hilariously grungy roommate.

And then we'll go get coffee with Surly.


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> You should! I'll let you sleep on my -possibly- infested couch and meet my hilariously grungy roommate.



Ugh....what do you have over there? We've got centipedes now, and no, they did not come from my vagina. I think.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Ugh....what do you have over there? We've got centipedes now, and no, they did not come from my vagina. I think.



Don't lie. Vagipedes=:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Ugh....what do you have over there? We've got centipedes now, and no, they did not come from my vagina. I think.



Hahaha, we have wolf-spiders all over the place. 

Centipedes... I wouldn't be able to deal with. No creepy crawlies, thank you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> And then we'll go get coffee with Surly.


 

Hey, that's me! 

The halls in my building smell like someone's dinner from 1976!


----------



## Joe944

Centipedes? Wolf spiders?! 

We just found out a couple days ago that our landlord has decided not to honor our verbal agreement to stay in the building for another month. We have one week untl we have to be out....

So our small IT department gets to play musical chairs with hundreds of servers so we can keep business going with as little downtime as possible. I'm on day 2 of this crap and cannot wait to be done with it so I can drink myself into a stupor and hopefully erase the memories of it happening in the first place!

PS: Haven't been on here in a while, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## HDANGEL15

I took Pumpkin my Maine Coon to the vet today to get some natty dreads cut out and check out a little wound that developed and isn't seeming to go away....and the dr gave me MURICIN...but warned me that it is most likely a tumor that would need to be removed surgically........poor puddy tat and poor poor me (literally) 

View attachment BeautifulPUMPKIN.jpg


----------



## MrBob

I've got to do a big food shop this afternoon....and I know a thunderstorm is coming...just waiting for me to go, the bastard! Has to be done though, I've no milk, eggs, bread, butter, only 1 teabag...we're talking the end of civilisation as we know it here! Fucksticks!


----------



## Broadside

Prepping for the hurricane, still fairly certain my apartment is going to flood, if only partially. Bought a trench spade to combat it by digging quick drainage ditches away from my apartment but, it may not allow me to do anything worthwhile depending on conditions.

There's a voluntary evacuation planned for the area, but nothing mandatory yet. I've opted to ride out the storm with the supplies I purchased today.

Sand bags, flashlights, D-batteries, and radios have been picked clean. The line for sandbags at the beach was too long to bother trying to stockpile any and evacuations are already taking place along the beachfront coastline to bother trying.

Sad today, going to be sadder tomorrow, and then really sad come Sunday.

I Know people in NYC too that have opted to ride out the storm with food, books, and water. I don't completely agree with that decision, but it's their call so...


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> I took Pumpkin my Maine Coon to the vet today to get some natty dreads cut out and check out a little wound that developed and isn't seeming to go away....and the dr gave me MURICIN...but warned me that it is most likely a tumor that would need to be removed surgically........poor puddy tat and poor poor me (literally)



I hope the meds work out and your kitty cat gets healed without surgery.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> All I've heard of DRACO is pre-clinical, and that it only works on the viruses that produce a certain length of dsRNA. Not all viruses do that, including a lot of cold/flu ones....still, it will be interesting to see how that drug plays out.



I read some more about it. Apparently its the host cell that it goes after. "The drug works by targeting a type of RNA produced only in cells that have been infected by viruses. "In theory, it should work against all viruses," says Todd Rider, a senior staff scientist in MIT's Lincoln Laboratory's Chemical, Biological, and Nanoscale Technologies Group who invented the new technology."


----------



## BLK360

Can't get stereo hearts out of my head. Adam levine, you catchy bastard.


----------



## MrBob

BLK360 said:


> Can't get stereo hearts out of my head. Adam levine, you catchy bastard.




And now I've got Radio heart by the Futureheads stuck in mine...thanks!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Broadside said:


> Prepping for the hurricane, still fairly certain my apartment is going to flood, if only partially. Bought a trench spade to combat it by digging quick drainage ditches away from my apartment but, it may not allow me to do anything worthwhile depending on conditions.
> 
> There's a voluntary evacuation planned for the area, but nothing mandatory yet. I've opted to ride out the storm with the supplies I purchased today.
> 
> Sand bags, flashlights, D-batteries, and radios have been picked clean. The line for sandbags at the beach was too long to bother trying to stockpile any and evacuations are already taking place along the beachfront coastline to bother trying.
> 
> Sad today, going to be sadder tomorrow, and then really sad come Sunday.
> 
> I Know people in NYC too that have opted to ride out the storm with food, books, and water. I don't completely agree with that decision, but it's their call so...



i'm in south jersey and my area is flooding already and we haven't even hit the biggest parts yet. we are suppose to get anywhere from 10-17 inches of rain lol. i got my beer and pizza and even bought a new ps3 game for this weekend to keep me busy. hopefully power don't go out but if it does it looks like it's gonna be some dark risk playing with the nephews lol. best time killer ever


----------



## Surlysomething

MS related heat intolerance.


----------



## Broadside

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm in south jersey and my area is flooding already and we haven't even hit the biggest parts yet. we are suppose to get anywhere from 10-17 inches of rain lol. i got my beer and pizza and even bought a new ps3 game for this weekend to keep me busy. hopefully power don't go out but if it does it looks like it's gonna be some dark risk playing with the nephews lol. best time killer ever



Yeah it's not looking good here right now and my backyard is already starting to flood, as long as it gets over into the drainage ditch it won't be so bad but... shit I don't know.

10pm is supposed to bring the pain.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Worried about the people I care about and it annoys me I can't do a thing to help them out.

Had to LOL at a friend of mine though

Lorrai: Yeah, we're screwed.
Feyre: Just chain your trailer down, add a few sealed up, empty barrels and tires to it?
Lorrai: You mean the redneck arc? 
Feyre: XD Good way of putting it
Lorrai: And any fucking hippy trying to hitch a ride meets the barrel of my shotgun D<


----------



## lovelocs

I have a virus on my computer. It started with Security Protection Scareware locking my computer down. I was able to get that removed. Now it does intermittent Google redirects. I've run malwarebytes and tdsskiller, chosen a previral restore point, and have spent a significant amount of time on Bleeping computer. 

The really sad part: I have McAfee Antivirus, and Siteadvisor. The site I was on was greenlighted, and it wasn't even porn (for once).


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> I have a virus on my computer. It started with Security Protection Scareware locking my computer down. I was able to get that removed. Now it does intermittent Google redirects. I've run malwarebytes and tdsskiller, chosen a previral restore point, and have spent a significant amount of time on Bleeping computer.
> 
> The really sad part: I have McAfee Antivirus, and Siteadvisor. The site I was on was greenlighted, and it wasn't even porn (for once).



i have the same fucking virus! but now my comp randomly goes bluescreen and restarts and theres a 50% chance each time that the startup encounters an error... ugh!


----------



## Paquito

Last time I got a major virus, it actually came from a Microsoft update. That's why I don't update anymore.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Last time I got a major virus, it actually came from a Microsoft update. That's why I don't update anymore.



You sure it wasn't the one that just LOOKS like the Microsoft update?

That one pissed me off to no end.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> You sure it wasn't the one that just LOOKS like the Microsoft update?
> 
> That one pissed me off to no end.



I don't think so, I mean it was in my little Windows Update boxes. Like it was couched in with the others that come up. It totally fucked my system, wiped everything. I LOST MY ELTON JOHN CONCERT PICS


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> I LOST MY ELTON JOHN CONCERT PICS




_OH HELLLLL NAWL._

War would be waged between myself and Mr. Gates. 

I have a youtube video up where this guy is telling us how to get rid of the redirect virus. He sounds like a tard, but his frank and refreshing competence is not only reassuring, it's even a bit of a turn on. If his fix works, I might not just thank him, I might hunt him down and "wife" him.

Here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLVifFbLIso


----------



## HDANGEL15

*one simple word for y'all *
MacBook





lovelocs said:


> I have a virus on my computer. It started with Security Protection Scareware locking my computer down. I was able to get that removed. Now it does intermittent Google redirects. I've run malwarebytes and tdsskiller, chosen a previral restore point, and have spent a significant amount of time on Bleeping computer.
> 
> The really sad part: I have McAfee Antivirus, and Siteadvisor. The site I was on was greenlighted, and it wasn't even porn (for once).





FishCharming said:


> i have the same fucking virus! but now my comp randomly goes bluescreen and restarts and theres a 50% chance each time that the startup encounters an error... ugh!





Paquito said:


> Last time I got a major virus, it actually came from a Microsoft update. That's why I don't update anymore.





Zowie said:


> You sure it wasn't the one that just LOOKS like the Microsoft update?
> 
> That one pissed me off to no end.





Paquito said:


> I don't think so, I mean it was in my little Windows Update boxes. Like it was couched in with the others that come up. It totally fucked my system, wiped everything. I LOST MY ELTON JOHN CONCERT PICS


----------



## FishCharming

i keep yelling at my daughter to make me coffee and she keeps yelling back that she's too little to make coffee so i keep yelling i need coffee and she tells me "Coffee is for closers, daddy"


----------



## lovelocs

FishCharming said:


> "Coffee is for closers, daddy"



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn...

BTW: twerpy Canadian dude's step by step instructions seem to have worked. I've tried 10 google searches and no redirects. Keeping toes crossed as I write this.





neverevenfuckingmind.


----------



## MrBob

FishCharming said:


> i keep yelling at my daughter to make me coffee and she keeps yelling back that she's too little to make coffee so i keep yelling i need coffee and she tells me "Coffee is for closers, daddy"


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn...
> 
> BTW: twerpy Canadian dude's step by step instructions seem to have worked. I've tried 10 google searches and no redirects. Keeping toes crossed as I write this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neverevenfuckingmind.



yeah, whatever it is keeps reinstalling itself. i only get the redirect once i manage to remove the security protection. and usually i have to start in safemode, run msconfig, disable the startup exe for it (from heavenlytools or something like that.)then i run a malwarebytes, nod32 and spybot scan. remove the 400 trojans and life is good, for a day or 2 then the whole thing starts over...

thank god i have two computers...


----------



## Mishty

I had plans to hike, swim and ride the Polaris allll day, had a bag packed with granola,dried fruit and snackpacks, I dreamed about being in the woods today. But of course I wake up so stiff in my back, I can't really even turn or stand, and had to medicate myself with the "pain bombs" the doctor prescribed me. I'm royally pissed at myself for over doing it this weekend and my back feeling like a mass of sore ouch. 

When I hurt I feel old and run down. :really sad:


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *one simple word for y'all *
> MacBook


Yes, folks, she went there. 

And sent postcards.

"Having a wonderful iTime, wish you were iHere."

-Rusty


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

HDANGEL15 said:


> *one simple word for y'all *
> MacBook



It's a myth that mac's don't get viruses. And as they continue to gain marketshare, they will gain more and more malicious software attacks.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Passive aggressive bullshit is pissing me right off. Not just unhappy, but absolute anger. A burning anger, burning with the heat of a thousand suns.

I say, be direct, or shut the fuck up.

Just sayin'.

Guess ya'll now know that I am one cranky banshee.


----------



## Yakatori

Geodetic_Effect said:


> ..as they continue to gain marketshare, they will gain more and more malicious software attacks.


Maybe, but doesn't that also depend on that their minute user-base's general technological advantage diminishing as they multiply. I mean, what if Mac users just go-around teaching other new Mac users. To me, the over-the-counter virus protections are just more "mainstream" forms of "malware," which, I think, should apply to anything that doesn't behave as you tell it to.


----------



## CleverBomb

Given the hassle needed to install or update things I'm intentionally TRYING to install or update (seriously? I need my password to update iTunes?! it's THEIR freakin' software!), I'm guessing it's a bit more difficult to get malware on Macs except through social engineering or trojans -- just catching a few stray clicks isn't going to be quite enough.

Still, the only really nasty software that got onto my windows machines were AV programs. Ever try to uninstall Norton AV? Or deal with AVG not supporting the version of Firefox you've installed?

Then again, I don't get too adventurous on the internets. 

-Rusty
(Posted from my Acer Iconia A500, running Honeycomb  )


----------



## Paquito

It's that lovely time of year when the seasons change, so my sinuses go fucking berserk and I spend about two weeks with snot pouring out of my face and hacking up balls of mucus lodged in my throat. Oh and you better believe I'll be coughing them up whenever I get the chance, because if I don't, I spend 4 times vomiting my intestines out.

Oh the changing leaves are pretty? LOOK AT MY FUCKING MULTI-COLORED SNOT. IS THAT FUCKING PRETTY ENOUGH FOR YOU, MOTHER NATURE?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Geodetic_Effect said:


> It's a myth that mac's don't get viruses. And as they continue to gain marketshare, they will gain more and more malicious software attacks.



just curious....are you speaking from experience here or is this more hypothetical HATING :doh:

I have owned Macs since they were invented.......
I have yet to have a virus

so WTF


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> just curious....are you speaking from experience here or is this more hypothetical HATING :doh:
> 
> I have owned Macs since they were invented.......
> I have yet to have a virus
> 
> so WTF



If you have no virus protection how do you know you don't have one now? Not all viruses are the 'shit the bed, erase the hard drive' type, some are specifically designed to be unobtrusive so they can steal your personal details like banking passwords and such.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

HDANGEL15 said:


> just curious....are you speaking from experience here or is this more hypothetical HATING :doh:
> 
> I have owned Macs since they were invented.......
> I have yet to have a virus
> 
> so WTF



Worked with macs most of my life. That's all they had in my schools. And worked with them professionally as an IT Consultant. They DO get viruses, they DO have security vulnerabilities, just like every other piece of software in existence. This idea that they are immune is insanity.


----------



## femaleseat

i was up really late finishing a good book...now im so tired i dont know how on earth i will get through the whole day at work without snapping at people!!!


----------



## Tad

femaleseat said:


> i was up really late finishing a good book...now im so tired i dont know how on earth i will get through the whole day at work without snapping at people!!!



I know this experience far too well!!! Best of luck at keeping your cool...maybe you can find some calm in thinking over the book? Anyway, good luck!


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> It's that lovely time of year when the seasons change, so my sinuses go fucking berserk and I spend about two weeks with snot pouring out of my face and hacking up balls of mucus lodged in my throat. Oh and you better believe I'll be coughing them up whenever I get the chance, because if I don't, I spend 4 times vomiting my intestines out.
> 
> Oh the changing leaves are pretty? LOOK AT MY FUCKING MULTI-COLORED SNOT. IS THAT FUCKING PRETTY ENOUGH FOR YOU, MOTHER NATURE?



Get a neti pot Paco-san, a neti pot.

Yes, they may look phallic and intimidating. They even have their own little condoms. But they work, especially with a saline solution. 

View attachment Neti-Pots-Sinus1029108.jpg


View attachment re-neti-protect-yourself.jpg


View attachment netipot.jpg


View attachment neti_pot_for_pr_photo.jpg


----------



## MissAshley

I found a facebook account that was using my photos and copying a lot of the text I have.


----------



## rellis10

Still nothing from the job... starting to worry a bit.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

rellis10 said:


> Still nothing from the job... starting to worry a bit.



Have you called them yet with an inquiry? Some companies may or may not appreciate it, but you could always try and if they say you aren't the one, you could always politely ask for feedback.


----------



## Tad

My wife had cut her hours at the bakery due to the amount of knee problems she has had over the past year, dropping almost all her 'counter' hours and mostly just keeping admin and other support work. Now it looks like she's going to have to go back to working four mornings a week (at 6:30am no less). One of the staff is leaving for school, and two people in a row that they've tried to hire to replace her have flaked out (one just didn't show up for her first regular shift, the other at least told them after a bit that she wasn't interested in the job). 

I'm really-really-really hoping that he knee has recovered enough that this does not set her back again, she was just getting to the point where she could pretty much live her life normally again.


----------



## BLK360

I can't sleep because my brain is in over-analysis mode. Going over every little strand of evidence, and I just want to smack it against a wall to turn it off. Seriously, for something that is supposed to be the essence of my being, it sure seems to be a completely other part of me at times.


----------



## The_Hero

Let's go thru the List, in no particular order...

1) Quit my job 5 weeks ago, due to asthma caused by the workplace that got worse to the point that I asked to get moved to another call center, and was told no as they wanted to continue my "coaching", they then proceeding to pul 21 calls in 10 days...normal 2-8 per month...in order to get me fired.

2) Have not found job in 5 weeks.

3) In middle of appeal for unemployment, still no word after 2 weeks.

4) No girlfriend.

5) One of my close friends died behind the wheel of his car, after having a massive heart attack suddenly, was only 40. Funeral was yesterday.


----------



## Melian

BLK360 said:


> I can't sleep because my brain is in over-analysis mode. Going over every little strand of evidence, and I just want to smack it against a wall to turn it off. Seriously, for something that is supposed to be the essence of my being, it sure seems to be a completely other part of me at times.



What requires such extensive analysis?

And I hear you on the whole wanting-to-smack-brain thing. I got out of bed FOUR times last night to prepare various items for work today :doh:


----------



## BLK360

Melian said:


> What requires such extensive analysis?
> 
> And I hear you on the whole wanting-to-smack-brain thing. I got out of bed FOUR times last night to prepare various items for work today :doh:



Pure stupidity. It was nothing. One of those times when you want something to go right so badly, you just kind of completely brain fuck yourself. lol I made agua refresca to calm my mind, I love that shit. Used watermelons and cantelope.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm unhappy because I have a semi-violent hangover today from being an idiot.

You'd think I learned not to mix 3 different kinds of rum, vodka, kahlua, and tequila shots with beer over the course of an evening. Drinking 101, don't mix a bunch of different liquors.:doh:


----------



## biglynch

bacon, mmm
poached egg, nice keep going
bubble'n'squeak, ohh yeah...
toast... beans... tomato......BOOOM! plate it up and go put tv on.... ahaaaaaahhahahhhhhh spider spider spider spider spider spider. Run! drop food on floor.

My morning by A J Lynch


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Have to go to the doctor today with my boyfriend in regards to an insult (minor epileptic seizure) he had last Saturday. I'm feeling anxious about what the doc is gonna say -facedesk-


----------



## Melian

Yesterday.....ONE OF MY FUCKING OVARIES EXPLODED.

I am not even joking.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Yesterday.....ONE OF MY FUCKING OVARIES EXPLODED.
> 
> I am not even joking.



Quit putting Mentos up there!

You're a hell of a sturdy chick to be posting about it the next day


----------



## Tad

Geez, way to one-up the suicide vest.....

(OK, really, really sorry for you. My wife had ovarian cysts explode, which resulted in crippling pain that took a good while to fade out...not sure if this is what you had, or literally the ovary exploding, which sounds like it would be even more incomprehensively painful. Either way, deepest sympathies, and I hope they gave you good drugs)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Yesterday.....ONE OF MY FUCKING OVARIES EXPLODED.
> 
> I am not even joking.



wait...what?


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> Yesterday.....ONE OF MY FUCKING OVARIES EXPLODED.
> 
> I am not even joking.



Ouch, that sounds painful...like twisting a bollock.


----------



## ManBeef

After 11 years, our Bulldog Buffy has to be put to sleep today due to cancer near her breast. Helig is taking it the hardest. Today fuckin sucks big time


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Quit putting Mentos up there!
> 
> You're a hell of a sturdy chick to be posting about it the next day



From work, no less!



Tad said:


> Geez, way to one-up the suicide vest.....
> 
> (OK, really, really sorry for you. My wife had ovarian cysts explode, which resulted in crippling pain that took a good while to fade out...not sure if this is what you had, or literally the ovary exploding, which sounds like it would be even more incomprehensively painful. Either way, deepest sympathies, and I hope they gave you good drugs)



Yeah, that's what it ended up being. I never even knew that I had them, but apparently they were large and hemorrhaged like a mofo. The pain was excruciating and lasted for ~8h, until I was finally able to cut it with percocet. This is the second time that it's happened to me, but they never diagnosed it correctly the first time. Bah. My sympathies go out to your wife, too. This is the first time I've ever vomited from pain.



Sasquatch! said:


> wait...what?



See above.



MrBob said:


> Ouch, that sounds painful...like twisting a bollock.



Also, see above. Haha. The pain is completely gone, now.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Hope you get well soon. -cringes at the thought of it happening to her- Take it easy as much as you can eh?


----------



## Melian

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Hope you get well soon. -cringes at the thought of it happening to her- Take it easy as much as you can eh?



Thanks. I tried to milk it and get some time off of work...but that never happened. Ah, the world of research.....


----------



## The Orange Mage

Lots of things.

Not being able to sleep being the short-term focus of it all.


----------



## femaleseat

somebody PLEASE send some sun my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad::sad::sad::really sad::really sad:


----------



## BLK360

femaleseat said:


> somebody PLEASE send some sun my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad::sad::sad::really sad::really sad:



Trade you for rain, got any?


----------



## HDANGEL15

BLK360 said:


> Trade you for rain, got any?



*man on man...have we got rain....I was supposed to head for the beach last nite....but by the time i started getting it together it was already 8:30....I have shitty night vision, kinda hallucinate small children and dogs in the road all the time....and with torrential winds/rain.....I waited til this am...hoping to do it in daylight, and perhaps NO RAIN....no such luck 

Heartfelt wishes out to you ((MELIAN))) healing prayers sent your way...take care of YOU!!!*


----------



## FishCharming

femaleseat said:


> somebody PLEASE send some sun my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad::sad::sad::really sad::really sad:



right? i just checked the extended forcast and that's it. we're done. summer is over. we'll be lucky if it breaks 70 again before it snows. i am sooooo depressed at the thought that i wont be warm again for another 9 months....


----------



## firefly

the rain outside...my soul needs sunlight


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> right? i just checked the extended forcast and that's it. we're done. summer is over. we'll be lucky if it breaks 70 again before it snows. i am sooooo depressed at the thought that i wont be warm again for another 9 months....



It won't cool down here for another 2 months. It's still breaking 100. We skip the fall season and then winter starts in like December. :-(


----------



## Zowie

Its actually NOT raining here! Sunny and pleasantly warm.
Party in Vancouver, you guys?


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> Its actually NOT raining here! Sunny and pleasantly warm.
> Party in Vancouver, you guys?



Party like it was the play-offs!

Oh, wait 

Enjoy the big yellow crayon in the sky while you can 

As for me, I'm unhappy that since I've started walking to work regularly, I've been getting odd pains across the top of the arch of my feet. Really hoping that with another month or two of walking that will get better, not worse


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> Party in Vancouver, you guys?





Tad said:


> Party like it was the play-offs!
> 
> Oh, wait



I'll get the tear gas.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Its actually NOT raining here! Sunny and pleasantly warm.
> Party in Vancouver, you guys?


 

It's been nice for a couple weeks, lady. Stay with the tour!

And it's going to be HOT. You just wait.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*yeah it's beautiful here..had to get off the beach after a few hours.....so as to not BURRRRRRNNNNNNNNNN* 

 

View attachment 09.08.11.jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I saw a dog fall out of a quickly moving car yesterday... that was pretty horrifying. 

It was a gorgeous German Shepherd, doing the whole dog-thing, and sticking his head out the window, barking at the cars in the opposite lane as they passed by.
I was in the opposite lane, so after I passed the dog, I glanced in my rear view mirror to catch one last glimpse of the cute little guy... and out he goes, head first onto the cement. And this was during rush hour, so there were tons of other cars in both lanes.
Since I was driving and there were tons of cars around (also Chris was locked out of his car by some fucker who parked too close to the drivers side... so he needed me to come and squeeze into his car in order to back it out of the spot so he could get into it)... I couldn't exactly stop my car, or pull over, to see how the dog was. 
I just had to keep driving and hope the dog was alright. I was totally shaking too. 

On my way back, after helping Chris with the car, I checked to see if there was any blood or anything, and I didn't see any. So hopefully the dog was alright. 

At least, if the dog wasn't alright, the incident happened within 50 yards of an animal hospital. So they could have even carried the dog there. 

But yeah... poor dog.


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yeah it's beautiful here..had to get off the beach after a few hours.....so as to not BURRRRRRNNNNNNNNNN*



Looks like you got a little burn going already. If I even think about the sun, I get burned.


----------



## LeoGibson

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It was a gorgeous German Shepherd, doing the whole dog-thing, and sticking his head out the window, barking at the cars in the opposite lane as they passed by.



I hate when I see people do this. How hard is it to open the window enough to let your pup get it's head out there but not enough to get their whole body through? I hope the doggie was OK.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Looks like you got a little burn going already. If I even think about the sun, I get burned.



*nah....crappy black berry photo...all good hear ...no burn..but loving the SUN!!!*


----------



## Tad

Technology. In the past month the following have stopped working for us:
- my wife's cell phone (screen failed)
- my mp3 (screen failed)
- dehumidifier (fan failed)
- CD player (stopped picking up the CDs to load them)
- box fan (siezed up)
- my watch (thought it was just a dead battery, but replacing the battery didn't help--this one was an anniversary present from my wife, so sentimental as well as practical annoyance factor).

- also it had appeared the fridge had stopped working, but that just turned out to be a frozen duct
- and we cancelled our cable, now that stations are broadcasting digitally in Canada (Sept 1). I'd been positive when we bought our TV several years ago that it was digital ready, but apparently I'd asked the wrong question? And by the time we realized that we'd need a digital to analog converter, they were all sold out, everywhere, and nobody seems sure when they'll have them back in stock.

We've been doing a lot of reading while listening to the radio, lately! (so far have replaced the box fan, dehumidier, and cell phone. Have the DVD player hooked up to the stereo now so can play CDs.)


----------



## femaleseat

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yeah it's beautiful here..had to get off the beach after a few hours.....so as to not BURRRRRRNNNNNNNNNN*



omg, im soooooo jealous! i LOVE the beach and the sun!


----------



## femaleseat

my son doesnt like his teacher and every morning i have to go though the same song and dance till he gets ready , with him saying every 5 minutes..."im NOT going to school today" lots of birbery and promises going on every freakin morning!!


----------



## MrBob

Remember what Michael Douglas in Falling Down was Like? That.

At the moment I'm unemployed, not ideal but I'm trying to rectify that. Now in thisperiod of non-workiness I've been receiving Housing Benefits from my local council to pay my rent. It works out at £75 a week (My rent works out at £92 but I make up the shortfall). Now I've just received a letter from the council stating that as of January I will only be entitled to shared accomodation rates instead of single occupant as I'm under 35. So because I currently live on my own Instead of £75 a week I'll receive £45. Now the problem is there are no properties anywhere near that (£195 per common month) so it's basically impossible for anyone single under the age of 35 to live on their own in the area. I do feel like Hulk-smashing something. Can't move back to my parents house as my Sister & Niece moved back in already so wouldn't have a room.

But hey, the sun's out.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Remember what Michael Douglas in Falling Down was Like? That.
> 
> At the moment I'm unemployed, not ideal but I'm trying to rectify that. Now in thisperiod of non-workiness I've been receiving Housing Benefits from my local council to pay my rent. It works out at £75 a week (My rent works out at £92 but I make up the shortfall). Now I've just received a letter from the council stating that as of January I will only be entitled to shared accomodation rates instead of single occupant as I'm under 35. So because I currently live on my own Instead of £75 a week I'll receive £45. Now the problem is there are no properties anywhere near that (£195 per common month) so it's basically impossible for anyone single under the age of 35 to live on their own in the area. I do feel like Hulk-smashing something. Can't move back to my parents house as my Sister & Niece moved back in already so wouldn't have a room.
> 
> But hey, the sun's out.



wtf I thought it was 25???


----------



## MrBob

Nope, changing to 35 in January. And I'm not in an area that really has any shared accomodation.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Nope, changing to 35 in January. And I'm not in an area that really has any shared accomodation.



Well FUCKIDEEDOODAH. That screws me over too. I'm 24 and was hoping to get a damn place of my own next year. GAH.


----------



## FishCharming

i'm awake... ... ... fml!


----------



## hopeforhopenick

I'm lonely and still single, that's what upsets me


----------



## Broadside

My lower back still hurts and I have to start packing this weekend.


----------



## Bearsy

I work overnights, so I'm trying to fall asleep right now (10am) but there's unceasing construction and 1980s pop music blaring from the apartment below me, so it isn't happening.

I've been up since 6am yesterday and I have a 8.5 hour shift coming tonight on our busiest night of the week.

I'm going to be beat.


----------



## Tad

I find an electric fan, especially turned up fairly high, is a cheap source of white noise....probably too late to help for today, but maybe something to think of for other times?

(we live on a busy street, white noise really helps!)


----------



## Tad

I seem to have broken the rear axle on my bike, again. (Seem to go through one every few years).

I hate this, because when I come in to a bike shop looking for a new axle they always seemed puzzled and struggle to find me one.....seems broken axles are not a common problem. I keep imagining that they are looking at my gut and thinking "I know how you could avoid breaking these in the future...."

*sigh* Maybe I'll just buy a new wheel this time, given that I've also had to replace three spokes already this year.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Freaked out today: Two huge-ass wasps were trying kamikaze on me while I was taking a smoke outside. They were freaking huge o.0;;

I think it were two queens or some other type of bigger wasp, but they were about 4/5 cm (2 inch?) and just really big, loud with black and bright yellow markings. 

Had to kill 'm dead because I tried to scare 'm off with the wasp repellant but that only pissed them off and they started chasing me so I had a go at them with the zapper.

<--- Not an hero

THEN I argued with Photoshop some more because the thing I'm tring to make is NOT cooperating and though I have inspiration for a new chapter of His Kitten (in stories section), I still haven't gotten around to finishing it.

-headdesks- Shiver me timbers and call the parrot Suzy McShagnabber


----------



## Deanna

Squirrels. They seem to follow me everywhere.


----------



## Broadside

I am o0ut of quality whiskey and the only crap that IH ave left is some cheapt ass vodkja in the freezer, however my ood really rquires that I drink high amounts of whiskey so what the fuck good ish the vodka? Now I must restort to the all sorts of beer left over in the fridge, and some of that shit is bprobably skunked by now. FML


----------



## Fat Brian

Broadside said:


> I am o0ut of quality whiskey and the only crap that IH ave left is some cheapt ass vodkja in the freezer, however my ood really rquires that I drink high amounts of whiskey so what the fuck good ish the vodka? Now I must restort to the all sorts of beer left over in the fridge, and some of that shit is bprobably skunked by now. FML



Somebodies gettin' hammered tonight!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm not feeling too well and I don't want to go out. It's so depressing being at home on a Saturday night.


----------



## djudex

Broadside said:


> however my ood really rquires that I drink high amounts of whiskey



This is how I know I'm a Dr. Who convert now, that sentence made sense to me as is.


----------



## PandaGeek

its a lonely day... and there's not enough new videos for me to watch.


----------



## Thelonious

It's sunday and i'm at work. Friday was mexican indepedance day so the weekend celebration is gonna make work busy. And i didn't have a chance to get a coffee this morning.


----------



## FishCharming

having to do all the work during sex. i mean, after 7 or 8 minutes of monotonous missionary thrusting i just want the lady to get on top. you know, so i can rest for 2 minutes... 

but then again maybe im just retarded...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lack of subtlety really gets me.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

FishCharming said:


> having to do all the work during sex. i mean, after 7 or 8 minutes of monotonous missionary thrusting i just want the lady to get on top. you know, so i can rest for 2 minutes...
> 
> but then again maybe im just retarded...



Then tell her to make you a sammich if she's gonna be lazy in bed =/


----------



## Zowie

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Then tell her to make you a sammich if she's gonna be lazy in bed =/



No joke, I once did my school readings while getting it from behind. I felt productive.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Zowie said:


> No joke, I once did my school readings while getting it from behind. I felt productive.



Maybe not because of just the body stimulations but that it in turn stimulates the brain.

Or nerdy talk just turns you on: "Talk some more about Pythagoras baby!!"


----------



## FishCharming

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Maybe not because of just the body stimulations but that it in turn stimulates the brain.
> 
> Or nerdy talk just turns you on: "Talk some more about Pythagoras baby!!"



pythagoras was such a pimp. triangulate on, playa!


----------



## Zowie

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Maybe not because of just the body stimulations but that it in turn stimulates the brain.
> 
> Or nerdy talk just turns you on: "Talk some more about Pythagoras baby!!"



I regret not making more puns on it. "Foucault me harder! YES! YES!"


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Zowie said:


> I regret not making more puns on it. "Foucault me harder! YES! YES!"



I feel the urge to dive into Photoshop and make a signature saying 'Talk nerdy to me baby' with an image of nerdy glasses.

BUT FIrST! I have a project to finish x.X


----------



## rellis10

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I feel the urge to dive into Photoshop and make a signature saying 'Talk nerdy to me baby' with an image of nerdy glasses.
> 
> BUT FIrST! I have a project to finish x.X



I'm unhappy because I shamelessly stole SM's idea...Don't hate me, I couldnt help myself!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

rellis10 said:


> I'm unhappy because I shamelessly stole SM's idea...Don't hate me, I couldnt help myself!



Yeah, but I can'make a transparent one =P


----------



## BeerMe

rellis10 said:


> I'm unhappy because I shamelessly stole SM's idea...Don't hate me, I couldnt help myself!



Extra nerd points given for keeping the lens sticker on?

This morning, I was half awake and cleaning up my neckline. I forgot I have this protruding mole on my neck, and I shaved it off. With an electric razor.

It hurt like hell for about 6 seconds and bled for way longer than it should have. At least I never have to worry about that damn mole again


----------



## Broadside

hrmm sexy nerdy talk?


"Oh yeah baby, I'm the denominator! I'm gonna give you a compound fraction from all this friction! Yeah! Bend on that fulcrum baby! woo!"


----------



## Anjula

I had a huge fight with my mother and I kinda moved out ;/ long day


----------



## Broadside

Anjula said:


> I had a huge fight with my mother and I kinda moved out ;/ long day



This is exactly how I moved out when I finally left home. Looking back, it was the perfect direction to go in. :happy:


----------



## J34

So I spent nearly $700 fixing my car these past couple weeks then everything was fine and all of a sudden it doesn't turn on. It might be a parasitic drain on the battery or maybe a bad alternator. Either way I am not happy to spend more money on fixing it  since I am quite broke


----------



## djudex

J34 said:


> So I spent nearly $700 fixing my car these past couple weeks then everything was fine and all of a sudden it doesn't turn on. It might be a parasitic drain on the battery or maybe a bad alternator. Either way I am not happy to spend more money on fixing it  since I am quite broke



Cut some holes in the floor and roll Bedrock style.


----------



## CleverBomb

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Then tell her to make you a sammich if she's gonna be lazy in bed =/


Doesn't work unless you have root. 

-Rusty
Ref: XKCD #149, "Sandwich"


----------



## biglynch

damn...i got to go to open a new bank acc in the morning. Banks make me angry!


----------



## theronin23

Tonight, I raise my glass to former friends. I deserve better, and you'll never find it.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Troy Davis, guilty or innocent irrelevant etc. 

Big brother is a babbling idiot. We need more Egypt around here.


----------



## djudex

ClockworkOrange said:


> Troy Davis, guilty or innocent irrelevant etc.
> 
> Big brother is a babbling idiot. We need more Egypt around here.



It's funny, I know those are English words but I'll be damned if I know what language you're speaking


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I'm afraid the message wasn't meant for you then


----------



## Goreki

1 - I have to work tomorrow
2 - I'm drunk but have nobody to play with
3 - my hair falls still aint come in the mail!


----------



## femaleseat

my cake burnt because someone wasn't careful and walked by the oven....and turned the knob up to 450 by mistake .....suckssssssssssss


----------



## lovelocs

I have received a job offer, 

A JOB OFFER, 

and I am not able to work as a massage therapist at this time because my state licensing has not been processed, and it could take another 20 days for this to happen. Iamsopissedoffrightnow.



:doh:


----------



## Mordecai

lovelocs said:


> I have received a job offer,
> 
> A JOB OFFER,
> 
> and I am not able to work as a massage therapist at this time because my state licensing has not been processed, and it could take another 20 days for this to happen. Iamsopissedoffrightnow.
> 
> 
> 
> :doh:



Dang. I hope this clears up soon!


----------



## femaleseat

lovelocs said:


> I have received a job offer,
> 
> A JOB OFFER,
> 
> and I am not able to work as a massage therapist at this time because my state licensing has not been processed, and it could take another 20 days for this to happen. Iamsopissedoffrightnow.
> 
> 
> 
> :doh:



that freakin suckssssssss


----------



## rellis10

I feel like there's far too much hesitation going on with the decision about this job. It's nearly a month since my first interview, i've had a second interview, provided a sample of my work, followed up on possible issues with a training course and reported back, chased up on the job status when I hadnt heard anything. I feel like I've been jumping through hoops and they're being too indecisive.

They said, after our last call, that they'd call soon with a decision over what was going to happen. It's going up to a week and I've heard nothing. All they have to decide is whether they can afford the up front charge for the training. Even if the answer's no they said they'd be willing to offer a part time position. I'd take a 5 minute no over a 1 week maybe, just get it over with so I can get into a job.

Rant over... sorry about that.


----------



## lovelocs

Mordecai said:


> Dang. I hope this clears up soon!





femaleseat said:


> that freakin suckssssssss



Mordecai and Seat, thank you most kindly.

Relish, I know how you feel.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

My face is broken out. I'm bloated. I'm hungry & moody all the time. 
Dammit, my period's coming soon.


----------



## Zowie

Wrote a rant about my life, decided it sucked. I'm just unhappy today. Screw you all.


----------



## theronin23

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> My face is broken out. I'm bloated. I'm hungry & moody all the time.
> Dammit, my period's coming soon.





Zowie said:


> Wrote a rant about my life, decided it sucked. I'm just unhappy today. Screw you all.



1) Oh good Lord, they're syncing up over message boards now.

2) Jose....duck.


----------



## chicken legs

theronin23 said:


> 1) Oh good Lord, they're syncing up over message boards now.
> 
> 2) Jose....duck.



3) ***cyber spank**

4) gotcha


----------



## BLK360

That finals isn't until Friday but it has my me nervous as all get out today, wouldn't be as bad until they said "your work will be judged by a panel of recognized professionals from around the city, and mister Lenotre himself." That's when it became nerve wracking.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

The new Misfits album pisses me off.


----------



## CastingPearls

It doesn't matter what it is but it's making me really unhappy.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Bummed. Had a great vacation. Last weekend before I have to start working again I get sick. Have been slumping around at work like a zombie so I don't let my colleague down but I seriously can't....really do much today without coughing and wheezing.

Fuck you flu. Fuck you sideways.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

One because I've gotta fill out passport forms.
Two because I organised a holiday with my girlfriend for the entire month and then got reminded on the 30th of december (When I'll be away) it will be my grandads 90th and now I feel like a LOAD of shit....


----------



## PandaGeek

I've been sick with a cold for a week now. And I'm still at work... 18 hours at work... sooooo tired. I just want to go home, but there is almost no point because ny next shift starts in 5 hours.


----------



## Melian

Steve Jobs died 

The world has lost a brilliant man!

...

....

Just kidding. Haha. I don't give a shit. 


ETA: As if no one saw this coming when he stepped down as CEO.
ETA2: His products suck.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Steve Jobs died
> 
> The world has lost a brilliant man!
> 
> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> Just kidding. Haha. I don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> ETA: As if no one saw this coming when he stepped down as CEO.
> ETA2: His products suck.


 

Hahahaha. I don't feel the same as you, but your post rocks none the less.


----------



## Vageta

I'm on a diet


----------



## Thelonious

Unhappy that McDonald's didn't give me buffalo sauce for my nuggets.


----------



## Broadside

I'm not into the whole "feeling sorry for yourself" thing, but I haven't been able to shake this feeling of loneliness that's seemed to wash over me randomly today. I guess we all have our off days, but damnit it's been a long while for me.

I should probably just head to the bar down the street but... meh. Maybe I'll go drive around for a while and take in the indian summer we're having.


----------



## biglynch

gout sucks, i'm in agony


----------



## CastingPearls

My bunny slippers did not survive their ride in the washing machine.


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> My bunny slippers did not survive their ride in the washing machine.



:-( terrible.


----------



## fritzi

biglynch said:


> gout sucks, i'm in agony



Aside from the beard, that's one more thing you've got in common with Henry VIII!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Phillies are epic phailures and I'm still in disbelief.

102 wins down the drain.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Ninja Glutton said:


> The Phillies are epic phailures and I'm still in disbelief.
> 
> 102 wins down the drain.



Bad week for philly sports lol 

phillies blow it

the dream team turns into a nightmare


----------



## LeoGibson

Ronnie B. is right I'm afraid. It looks like God does truly indeed hate Philadelphia.


----------



## djudex

Fuck you allergies, fuck you and the goat you rode in on.


----------



## biglynch

fritzi said:


> Aside from the beard, that's one more thing you've got in common with Henry VIII!



let hope i don't have a penchant to chop womens heads off


----------



## biglynch

oh and its still very painfull


----------



## kinkykitten

Hubby working on an early shift.. not fair- poor darling


----------



## Deanna

Getting casually intimate with someone leaves me feeling dead inside, no matter how hot it is. 

Icouldwalkintotheoceantoday


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I have to go into work today :-(


----------



## freakyfred

I had to wake up sgskjgsjb


----------



## Tad

Insurance company is sending an inspector to our house on Thursday. No particular reason from our end, we just got informed, when we were renewing our insurance, that they required doing an inspection. We've lived here for near 14 years so know the place well, and don't think it has any real issues....but the house is somewhere over 80 years old. The wiring and plumbing have been modernized, but I still worry that they'll find something that would be really expensive to fix, but which would prevent us from keeping insurance otherwise. 

And most likely the inspector won't tell us, just file a report and we'll have to wait for results :doh:

Well, I'll know more in two days, but this is really distracting me right now.


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> Insurance company is sending an inspector to our house on Thursday. No particular reason from our end, we just got informed, when we were renewing our insurance, that they required doing an inspection. We've lived here for near 14 years so know the place well, and don't think it has any real issues....but the house is somewhere over 80 years old. The wiring and plumbing have been modernized, but I still worry that they'll find something that would be really expensive to fix, but which would prevent us from keeping insurance otherwise.
> 
> And most likely the inspector won't tell us, just file a report and we'll have to wait for results :doh:
> 
> Well, I'll know more in two days, but this is really distracting me right now.



as long as you dont still have fuses you should be okay. they're going to look for damage to the roof (like missing shingles), steps or patios without railings and cracks in the foundation or sidewalk in front of your home. i've also seen people written up for peeling paint but that's a pretty easy fix. i'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## imfree

Tad said:


> Insurance company is sending an inspector ...snipped...



Eeeeew!!!, Make sure your electric panel and breakers aren't FPE or Zinsco!

*A 15A Zinsco failed to trip at 60 Amps in video of lab test!


----------



## lovelocs

Chinese-food-induced nightmare. I dreamt the Slender Man was pursuing me relentlessly. I had to jump off a building to get away from him. Still better than having him cut me up and put me back together wrong.


----------



## freakyfred

lovelocs said:


> Chinese-food-induced nightmare. I dreamt the Slender Man was pursuing me relentlessly. I had to jump off a building to get away from him. Still better than having him cut me up and put me back together wrong.



Jesus christ how horrifying!

You have my sympathies >:


----------



## Broadside

I'm unhappy because I'm starved for genuine affection, but I am happy because I enjoy many freedoms my other friends who are married, can't have.

I am my own paradox.


----------



## Anjula

I cant go to the Grubson's concert. Fuck you school. I love those guys. 

+ I met them last year so I would have great afterparty with some extras... fuck you school x10000


KURWA


----------



## rellis10

Complete lack of ideas for my next dims story. I know the general direction but I run into a huge block with all the details.


----------



## FishCharming

took a chunk out of my taint while doing some routine manscaping... ouch :sad:


----------



## Goreki

FishCharming said:


> took a chunk out of my taint while doing some routine manscaping... ouch :sad:


Now you can build that fishpond you've wanted!


----------



## Broadside

I found a strip club 2 miles from where I'm staying in Kentucky and decided I would rather curl up under my sheets than spend my evening there. Primarily because I'm tired. I think I'm growing up or something... it's boring but frugal and comfy.

Oh but, I'm unhappy because I'm missing Devil Doll play at knuckleheads in KC tonight


----------



## lovelocs

FishCharming said:


> took a chunk out of my taint while doing some routine manscaping... ouch :sad:




I have to admit that I sniggled in malicious glee when I read this. I wish I were above it, but I'm not. Put some ointment on it and make sure it breathes. Good luck.


----------



## analikesyourface

After months of being okay in my own skin, and being okay with my lack of being stick thin anymore, I've sort of fallen back into where I was a few years ago before becoming a bulimic.

The sudden realization that many men like either thin chicks, or fat girls with boobs two or three times the size of mine kind of sucks :/ 

I am unhappy with today, and yes, I'm going to b'aww post....


----------



## Lil BigginZ

analikesyourface said:


> After months of being okay in my own skin, and being okay with my lack of being stick thin anymore, I've sort of fallen back into where I was a few years ago before becoming a bulimic.
> 
> The sudden realization that many men like either thin chicks, or fat girls with boobs two or three times the size of mine kind of sucks :/
> 
> I am unhappy with today, and yes, I'm going to b'aww post....


About boobs...

Anything more then a mouthful is too much anyways 

You're fine the way you are


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> I have to admit that I sniggled in malicious glee when I read this. I wish I were above it, but I'm not. Put some ointment on it and make sure it breathes. Good luck.



when it happened i yelled "ahhhhh, my fucking taint!" and then giggled through the tears so i understand completely


----------



## Deanna

My computer crashed. I can't find my recovery disk. 
For now I must resort to begging.


----------



## Broadside

analikesyourface said:


> After months of being okay in my own skin, and being okay with my lack of being stick thin anymore, I've sort of fallen back into where I was a few years ago before becoming a bulimic.
> 
> The sudden realization that many men like either thin chicks, or fat girls with boobs two or three times the size of mine kind of sucks :/
> 
> I am unhappy with today, and yes, I'm going to b'aww post....



Yeah but you have to remember that when it comes to guys, boobs are like pizza. Good pizza is awesome and bad pizza is still pretty good.


----------



## Deanna

Broadside said:


> Yeah but you have to remember that when it comes to guys boobs are like pizza. Good pizza is awesome and bad pizza is still pretty good.



The men I know who like fat chicks are into boobs, but _way_ more into asses, bellies, and legs anyway. 

If he complains, tell him to shut up and eat his pizza. Chances are his mind will just scream "Boobies!" while his IQ drops a few points. The IQ thing is scientifically proven.


----------



## Broadside

I need to go get tested next week for diabetes. I've been having little tingles in my hands and feet here and there and I'm not sure why... unless I have low vitamin D/calcium, or a pinched nerve or something. Maybe I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill... I don't really have any other symptoms at all, and certainly no symptoms of high/low blood sugar.

Either way it doesn't matter, I have to have blood drawn because something is wrong with me and I hate it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Broadside said:


> I need to go get tested next week for diabetes. I've been having little tingles in my hands and feet here and there and I'm not sure why... unless I have low vitamin D/calcium, or a pinched nerve or something. Maybe I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill... I don't really have any other symptoms at all, and certainly no symptoms of high/low blood sugar.
> 
> Either way it doesn't matter, I have to have blood drawn because something is wrong with me and I hate it.


You're making a very wise decision in checking it out and not ignoring it. If you are diabetic, and take your meds (if necessary) and follow the best nutritional advice, your life can still be very full and not much changed from what it is now, except healthier. If you aren't diabetic, stick with checking it out until you find an answer. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Melian

Broadside said:


> I need to go get tested next week for diabetes. I've been having little tingles in my hands and feet here and there and I'm not sure why... unless I have low vitamin D/calcium, or a pinched nerve or something. Maybe I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill... I don't really have any other symptoms at all, and certainly no symptoms of high/low blood sugar.
> 
> Either way it doesn't matter, I have to have blood drawn because something is wrong with me and I hate it.



That sucks 

Another cause might be low B12. I had ridiculous tingling issues in my hands, to the point where I couldn't sleep, but managed to completely resolve the problem by taking B-complex.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> That sucks
> 
> Another cause might be low B12. I had ridiculous tingling issues in my hands, to the point where I couldn't sleep, but managed to completely resolve the problem by taking B-complex.


I too had tingling--and it was a B12 deficiency. I get shots once a month and also take sublingual drops.


----------



## lovelocs

My face broke out. Hormone related. I'm thirty five years old. 
I ain't even using the equipment and it's giving me problems.


----------



## MrBob

Have to start getting my gear together to move back into the parents house in 3 weeks...which sucks. And my urge to procrastinate grows apace.


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelocs said:


> My face broke out. Hormone related. I'm thirty five years old.
> I ain't even using the equipment and it's giving me problems.


 

Haha. I hear that!


----------



## Melian

Man, some people seem like they are TRYING to be offended by every little thing.

This isn't exactly making me "unhappy," although I can't help but notice how pointless it is.


----------



## Anjula

My dog is lost...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Anjula said:


> My dog is lost...



Do I need to give you the Billy Madison "find that fucking dog" speech?

 hope you find him btw


----------



## ManBeef

I can't post pics from my DAMN phone for some reason!!! I just can't seem to use the url booshit!!! Dammit


----------



## chicken legs

ManBeef said:


> I can't post pics from my DAMN phone for some reason!!! I just can't seem to use the url booshit!!! Dammit



I have a Windows phone and I did something to it and can't upload pics..grrr..I don't have the attention span to fix it at the moment.


----------



## ManBeef

chicken legs said:


> I have a Windows phone and I did something to it and can't upload pics..grrr..I don't have the attention span to fix it at the moment.



I went to photo bucket && image shake but non of the codes worked... It's pissing me off


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Man, some people seem like they are TRYING to be offended by every little thing.
> 
> This isn't exactly making me "unhappy," although I can't help but notice how pointless it is.



I just saw this and my response to this is . . . 

afuck you!


----------



## Goreki

The second house that I've fallen in love with and wanted to rent has been taken. I'm so cross! Sometimes I just want to buy an old fashioned gypsy wagon and a horse.


----------



## Anjula

My boyfriend broke up with me, yay!


----------



## LeoGibson

Broadside said:


> I found a strip club 2 miles from where I'm staying in Kentucky and decided I would rather curl up under my sheets than spend my evening there.



Competing with a breast feeding child to see the stripper's boob isn't all it's cracked up to be. You probably didn't miss much.


----------



## analikesyourface

Broadside said:


> Yeah but you have to remember that when it comes to guys, boobs are like pizza. Good pizza is awesome and bad pizza is still pretty good.



Hehe. Thanks. I think my apathy for what people think about my body is back. Yay


----------



## djudex

Anjula said:


> My boyfriend broke up with me, yay!



Yay!

...oh wait. I think my Sarcasmotron is broken....

Boo!


----------



## savethemurlocs11

I spent my 20th birthday in the ER with anaphyllaxis XD

and now have to wear one of those medic alert id bracelets.

F

M

L


----------



## Surlysomething

A young man that is friends with people that I love passed away this morning at age 20 in a tragic work related accident. 

It breaks my heart that they're hurting. And it's so very sad that such a young, loved and vibrant man lost his life. I didn't know him but I feel their pain.



RIP Justin


----------



## StarScream!

I missed 4 questions on my quiz tonight, so if I want to keep my 4.0 I have to get up in the morning and go for extra credit to bring the grade back up. I do not want to get up in the morning to go to school, just to come home and go back to school. :blink: Must study more...

To everyone going through stuff way worse than a couple stupid percentage points at school, I hope everything works out and things get better. 

StarScream! -


----------



## lovelocs

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I spent my 20th birthday in the ER with anaphyllaxis XD
> 
> and now have to wear one of those medic alert id bracelets.
> 
> F
> 
> M
> 
> L



I'm sorry about that. One of my friends is allergic to maple syrup, and had to be rushed to the hospital after eating pancakes. Random and deadly.


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> My boyfriend broke up with me, yay!



Wow, his loss for sure, but sorry you are going through this 



savethemurlocs11 said:


> I spent my 20th birthday in the ER with anaphyllaxis XD
> 
> and now have to wear one of those medic alert id bracelets.
> 
> F
> 
> M
> 
> L



Hey, beats not having ER available when you discovered this allergy! And you get used to living with crap like that--it won't be long before it is mostly a good story to trot out.

But sorry it ruined your birthday  Maybe you can have an un-birthday celebration in a couple of weeks when you are fully back on your feet?


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Tad said:


> Wow, his loss for sure, but sorry you are going through this
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, beats not having ER available when you discovered this allergy! And you get used to living with crap like that--it won't be long before it is mostly a good story to trot out.
> 
> But sorry it ruined your birthday  Maybe you can have an un-birthday celebration in a couple of weeks when you are fully back on your feet?



Lol the weird thing is I knew I was allergic, but this is an adult onset allergy and it totally slipped my mind.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

lovelocs said:


> I'm sorry about that. One of my friends is allergic to maple syrup, and had to be rushed to the hospital after eating pancakes. Random and deadly.



Mines tree nuts. Yeah, it really is no fun lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Anjula said:


> My boyfriend broke up with me, yay!



Definitely his loss


----------



## Shosho

I am unhappy about that it is raining and its really cold:/


----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> Definitely his loss



When I got dumped, I think you just laughed at me LOLOL


----------



## otherwhere

I'm unhappy cause I've been trying to set up a first date and she's cancelled on me twice now


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JenFromOC said:


> When I got dumped, I think you just laughed at me LOLOL



LOL his loss too


----------



## jestemhardkorem

Anjula said:


> My boyfriend broke up with me, yay!


<przytul>:bounce:


----------



## idontspeakespn

I have had a succession of illnesses in the last two weeks, ranging from heinous abdominal cramps to a head cold and now a really ugly stomach bug. 

I'm afraid to eat anything (haven't in a day and half) and yet, I have a feeling that if I don't eat something the stomach bug will just stay in my system until it can be pushed out with other food. a double-edged sword.

Worst of all, I could really use a cuddle because I'm so ill, but won't get because one, who wants to cuddle someone so sick? and two the only person I want a cuddle from is two hours away, and wouldn't give me one anyway.

On the plus side, my drinking herbal teas and plenty of H2O is making my skin look great and I'm sure I will be fully detoxed by the time the bug exits my system.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Tattoos are too expensive. I mean, WTF?!

I want more. At least full sleeves and my whole back. 

I've already shelled out $2300... but in order to reach my goals, I need like another $10000. 

So... ridiculously... lame.


----------



## Vageta

Why the race? You have your whole life to fill that beautiful canvas....


----------



## HDANGEL15

*tickets went on sale for New Years Eve at Madison Sq Garden For PHISH AND THEY give you a *your waiting time is 15 minutes.......then it goes 14, 13, 12, 10, 9, 8, 6, 2 and not it is 15 AGAIN!!!!!!

then it says *NO MATCHES* 31 minutes later, no one I know has scored ANY TX


I FUCKIN HATE TICKETMASTER...no holds barred....WTF*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *tickets went on sale for New Years Eve at Madison Sq Garden For PHISH AND THEY give you a *your waiting time is 15 minutes.......then it goes 14, 13, 12, 10, 9, 8, 6, 2 and not it is 15 AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> then it says *NO MATCHES* 31 minutes later, no one I know has scored ANY TX*



Probably assclown ticket brokers. I don't know much about Phish and if they make efforts to keep the brokers at bay, but that is usually what it is. I hate it when those slimy asses snag all the best seats before most of the fans get a chance.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I hate ticketmaster period, fuck those guys. They are destroying the local small venues with all their fee's and shit. I try to avoid all cost and purchase straight from the venue and say fuck you to ticketmaster. Seriously that corporation is evil, they have like $20 fee's for a $28 ticket. And a $2.50 fee to print the ticket out on your own computer using your own ink. Horse shit!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*they did a lottery for PHISH PHANS...and NO ONE I KNOW got any that way either......how the fuck do ticket scalpers get all the tx????????? i guess the message is stay home and be safe NYE  no NYC for me this time_ i am not paying $200 for a $70 ticket like i did last year and was still on level 4!!!*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *they did a lottery for PHISH PHANS...and NO ONE I KNOW got any that way either......how the fuck do ticket scalpers get all the tx????????? i guess the message is stay home and be safe NYE  no NYC for me this time_ i am not paying $200 for a $70 ticket like i did last year and was still on level 4!!!*




That's one of the reasons I like to catch new bands on the way up, or old ones on the way down.

I really only like going to shows in smaller venues say around 5,000 people or less. Club shows of 300-500 are perfect in my opinion.

For the big established bands, I'm glad I have the palladia channel.

Although on a side note, I won tickets to see Corey Taylor solo acoustic, Jamey Johnson, Lynyrd Skynyrd (or really a good cover band with one surviving original member:doh, and ZZ Top last saturday and got hung up at work and had to cancel. I'll go to a bigger venue when the tickets are free.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> That's one of the reasons I like to catch new bands on the way up, or old ones on the way down.
> 
> I really only like going to shows in smaller venues say around 5,000 people or less. Club shows of 300-500 are perfect in my opinion.
> 
> For the big established bands, I'm glad I have the palladia channel.
> 
> Although on a side note, I won tickets to see Corey Taylor solo acoustic, Jamey Johnson, Lynyrd Skynyrd (or really a good cover band with one surviving original member:doh, and ZZ Top last saturday and got hung up at work and had to cancel. I'll go to a bigger venue when the tickets are free.



I'm with Leo on this, I used to go to concerts all the time and thought it was the greatest shit in my LIFE!!! Then I took a step back and realized I was paying quite a bit to stand in a massive group of people and wasn't really enjoying the show. 

I started hitting up club shows and those are perfect for me. I love that I can usually get a chance to chat with the performer(s), talk shop, have a beer, and I can actually talk to my friend about whatever is going on at the time.


----------



## Vageta

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm with Leo on this, I used to go to concerts all the time and thought it was the greatest shit in my LIFE!!! Then I took a step back and realized I was paying quite a bit to stand in a massive group of people and wasn't really enjoying the show.
> 
> I started hitting up club shows and those are perfect for me. I love that I can usually get a chance to chat with the performer(s), talk shop, have a beer, and I can actually talk to my friend about whatever is going on at the time.





I like locking myself in a dark closet and opening up a nice fresh can of paint. After huffing in the paint fumes for about a half hour I turn my ring tone on repeat and pretend like Im at a rock concert will all my friends


----------



## Surlysomething

Close to payday means no "extra" funds. Then I get a phone call from my sister in the 'burbs and an invitation for a Halloween movie night with her and my nephew.

Stupid empty wallet.


----------



## lovelocs

I feel like I was drinking last night. 

















I wasn't drinking last night.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> That's one of the reasons I like to catch new bands on the way up, or old ones on the way down.
> 
> I really only like going to shows in smaller venues say around 5,000 people or less. Club shows of 300-500 are perfect in my opinion.
> 
> For the big established bands, I'm glad I have the palladia channel.
> 
> Although on a side note, I won tickets to see Corey Taylor solo acoustic, Jamey Johnson, Lynyrd Skynyrd (or really a good cover band with one surviving original member:doh, and ZZ Top last saturday and got hung up at work and had to cancel. I'll go to a bigger venue when the tickets are free.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm with Leo on this, I used to go to concerts all the time and thought it was the greatest shit in my LIFE!!! Then I took a step back and realized I was paying quite a bit to stand in a massive group of people and wasn't really enjoying the show.
> 
> I started hitting up club shows and those are perfect for me. I love that I can usually get a chance to chat with the performer(s), talk shop, have a beer, and I can actually talk to my friend about whatever is going on at the time.



*DAMN you 2 and the VOICE OF REASON* 

i hear you ...and generally I do go to a local club or 3 that is 500 or under and you can always grab that musician for a chat..although i HAVE nothing except WOW you were COOL/GOOD/I DUG IT


----------



## halcyon

Im unhappy that i have to be up for work in 4 hours and i've not slept yet :-(


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I fell down some stairs two nights ago. 

I was wearing socks and was walking down some unfinished basement stairs. So, my socks slipped, and I fell right on my tailbone. (Obviously... there were no railings to catch myself on. Because why bother having railings on stairs?  )

Anyway, so luckily, at the time, I was drunk enough that the pain didn't bother me. 

But the next morning, I ended up in the ER for X-rays. Luckily, nothing is broken. But unluckily, I have to spend the next 24-48 hours in bed. Like, I'm only allowed to get out of bed to use the bathroom. They have me on some high dose Percs, but still. 

I'm more pissed off because I spent over a month designing my costume and I wasn't able to wear it. I'm just hoping the majority of the pain clears up by Monday and since Monday is Halloween, I assume some bars will still be celebrating. Sure, it's not as awesome as the two gigantic house parties that I missed last night... but maybe I'll still get to wear the costume. 



Just, fuck. My ass hurts.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Mildly annoyed. Found my 'His Kitten' files back on my external harddrive thang but my man has to reinstall Word, or tells me to wait until my new laptop comes in.

Writing is not exactly something I can do on command. I want to do it because my fingers itch with inspiration. Blah.


----------



## appleleafer

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Mildly annoyed. Found my 'His Kitten' files back on my external harddrive thang but my man has to reinstall Word, or tells me to wait until my new laptop comes in.
> 
> Writing is not exactly something I can do on command. I want to do it because my fingers itch with inspiration. Blah.



Upload to Google Docs (or equivalent) and work on them there perhaps? No word install required then and your work will be backed up too. 

Good luck with your writing!


----------



## lovelocs

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Just, fuck. My ass hurts.



Sorry bout yr booty.


----------



## su3liminal

So not looking forward to work tomorrow...


----------



## Broadside

I have to wait 10 more days for Skyrim. :really sad:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Broadside said:


> I have to wait 10 more days for Skyrim. :really sad:



11.11.11 I wont be around for a loooooooong time.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> 11.11.11 I wont be around for a loooooooong time.



I already said this once, FUCK that game. Oblivion took over my life, I am NOT doing that again.


----------



## CleverBomb

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Mildly annoyed. Found my 'His Kitten' files back on my external harddrive thang but my man has to reinstall Word, or tells me to wait until my new laptop comes in.
> 
> Writing is not exactly something I can do on command. I want to do it because my fingers itch with inspiration. Blah.


Download LibreOffice? (the new incarnation of OpenOffice.org)
It should handle Word documents acceptably.
And it's free. 

http://www.libreoffice.org/

-Rusty


----------



## halcyon

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Anyway, so luckily, at the time, I was drunk enough that the pain didn't bother me.



Underestimating drunk accidents sucks. Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I already said this once, FUCK that game. Oblivion took over my life, I am NOT doing that again.



Morrowind > Oblivion

-stares at Skyrim trailer, over and over and over and over while holding her M'aiq plushie-


----------



## appleleafer

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I already said this once, FUCK that game. Oblivion took over my life, I am NOT doing that again.



I lost 6 months to Guild Wars when it came out. Don't know whether to be sad or happy that Guild Wars 2 still isn't out!


----------



## Melian

I am the only person at work wearing a costume. People need to take the sticks out of their asses.


----------



## Anjula

I'm leaving Bystrzyca tomorrow morning. I've just said goodbye to the greatest guy I've met here... I'm gonna miss his cold hands, amazing personality, great smile and the way he brightened my life here...


----------



## Broadside

Well you can always stay in touch... and now there's Skype, and MSN Messenger and cams! See, no need to be sad. :happy:

...except the whole cuddling, kissing, holding, thing.

Damnit now I'm sad...


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Found out I cant consume peanuts anymore


----------



## su3liminal

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Found out I cant consume peanuts anymore



Why not???


----------



## Lil BigginZ

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Found out I cant consume peanuts anymore



Well at least it's just in time as peanut butter skyrockets in price. 
http://www.aroundphilly.com/blog/2011/11/01/price-of-peanut-butter-skyrockets/


----------



## lynnrockabilly

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I fell down some stairs two nights ago.
> 
> I was wearing socks and was walking down some unfinished basement stairs. So, my socks slipped, and I fell right on my tailbone. (Obviously... there were no railings to catch myself on. Because why bother having railings on stairs?  )
> 
> Anyway, so luckily, at the time, I was drunk enough that the pain didn't bother me.
> 
> But the next morning, I ended up in the ER for X-rays. Luckily, nothing is broken. But unluckily, I have to spend the next 24-48 hours in bed. Like, I'm only allowed to get out of bed to use the bathroom. They have me on some high dose Percs, but still.
> 
> I'm more pissed off because I spent over a month designing my costume and I wasn't able to wear it. I'm just hoping the majority of the pain clears up by Monday and since Monday is Halloween, I assume some bars will still be celebrating. Sure, it's not as awesome as the two gigantic house parties that I missed last night... but maybe I'll still get to wear the costume.
> 
> 
> 
> Just, fuck. My ass hurts.



Are you doing better now? I hope so! My supervisor fell through a floor of an apartment last week with only minor scratches.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lil BigginZ said:


> Well at least it's just in time as peanut butter skyrockets in price.
> http://www.aroundphilly.com/blog/2011/11/01/price-of-peanut-butter-skyrockets/


 

Haha. That's the first thing I thought of too.


----------



## Surlysomething

$1,020 is the cost of the crown I need for my stupid tooth.

FML.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> $1,020 is the cost of the crown I need for my stupid tooth.
> 
> FML.



*I HATE THE DENTIST!!!! they are expensive they are painful...and thanks to me dear departed momma...I inherited terrible teeth and gums and perhaps TMJ late in life....is that even possible or is STRESS?*

*IC I miss having the internet in THE AM WHEN I WAKE THE HELL UP...my favorite time to waste......I have a wicked good dog sitting job in a gorgeous house on a huge wooded lot....with a doggy door for the golden mutt and 2 kitty cats...all good there, great bed...but I can't figure their WIFI even though they left me the PASSWORD :doh:

found an old fashioned cable ...will try to GIT ER DONE that way*


----------



## theronin23

I miss having someone I could call and hook up with. Someone be my new booty call!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crap!


----------



## JenFromOC

theronin23 said:


> I miss having someone I could call and hook up with. Someone be my new booty call!!



Those were the days....I was thinking back to before I was married and had my daughter....I had....choices lol


----------



## Tad

I think the only reason I'm not looking for a new job is because I love where my current job is, and I'm not quite ready to start driving out to a suburban industrial park again. Otherwise.....I think I'm just burnt out with this place or something like it.


----------



## appleleafer

Sick. In pain. It's cold and I'm shivering in bed. Can't sleep. Sucks. 

</selfpityingwhine>


----------



## Deanna

I will never sleep again. Over-the-counter pills, prescription pills, tea, warm baths, music, meditation, sex, "taking care" of myself, pot (recently tried for the first time) ... nothing works :doh:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Deanna said:


> I will never sleep again. Over-the-counter pills, prescription pills, tea, warm baths, music, meditation, sex, "taking care" of myself, pot (recently tried for the first time) ... nothing works :doh:



this might sound weird, but have you tried sodium borate?


----------



## Deanna

Geodetic_Effect said:


> this might sound weird, but have you tried sodium borate?



No, but I am all for homeopathic solutions. Will look more into it.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Deanna said:


> No, but I am all for homeopathic solutions. Will look more into it.



The theory is, man made fluoride goes to the pineal gland. This stresses it, impairing it's ability to convert seratonin to melatonn. Sodium borate cleans out the fluoride, restoring function. 

Supposedly 1/8 tsp mixed with a pinch of sea salt is quite effective.


----------



## Deanna

Geodetic_Effect said:


> The theory is, man made fluoride goes to the pineal gland. This stresses it, impairing it's ability to convert seratonin to melatonn. Sodium borate cleans out the fluoride, restoring function.
> 
> Supposedly 1/8 tsp mixed with a pinch of sea salt is quite effective.



Interesting. I'm reading about it now. Strangely, all I have is fancy pink sea salt. It's worth a try. 

:bow:


----------



## JenFromOC

I feel like I disappointed someone that I care about...not meaning to, but rather because I was putting their feelings first and I didn't communicate that. It's not a very good feeling


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm also unhappy that "someone" handed me a Walking Dead comic and I started reading it....only to now have to leave it behind in another state. 

I know there's a simple solution and that is to go buy one myself....too bad I'd never step foot in a comic book store. Ok, I might make an exception.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I'm also unhappy that "someone" handed me a Walking Dead comic and I started reading it....only to now have to leave it behind in another state.
> 
> I know there's a simple solution and that is to go buy one myself....too bad I'd never step foot in a comic book store. Ok, I might make an exception.



You should go get the first one. 

I'm unhappy I have a chest cold. I can't breathe.


----------



## imfree

That woofer I ordered yesterday is scheduled for delivery today, but I have to excavate into the far right rear corner of my walk-in closet disaster to gain access to the cabinet that woofer goes in!!! 

View attachment 10 inch woofer 295-486.jpg


View attachment Closet disaster wb md lg.jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Since I bruised my tailbone a week and a half ago, I haven't been able to go on the trampoline. It's driving me... INSANE.

I've been jumping and flipping on my trampoline at night with headphones on, getting out frustration and anger as well as getting some exercise in, for the past 12 years of my life. 
It's one of those things that I NEED to do sometimes... like, in the winter, I'll shovel it off and then dry it with a towel (which takes about 45 minutes) just so I can jump on it. Or even when it rains, I'll dry it off so I can use it. Even sometimes during thunderstorms. I'm rather obsessive about it.

Anyway, I've never had an injury that has kept me from going on the trampoline. I've had some injuries before where I was told that I shouldn't exercise (but I still did). Just, never have I actually had it so that my own pain is keeping me from doing something I enjoy. 

I'm sure it sounds silly. But I'm going insane without being able to release my frustration through trampolining.


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> I'm also unhappy that "someone" handed me a Walking Dead comic and I started reading it....only to now have to leave it behind in another state.
> 
> I know there's a simple solution and that is to go buy one myself....too bad I'd never step foot in a comic book store. Ok, I might make an exception.



well it's a good thing that you can buy them at Barnes & Nobles!


----------



## JenFromOC

FishCharming said:


> well it's a good thing that you can buy them at Barnes & Nobles!



Thank you! YES!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! (are you serious?)


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> Thank you! YES!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! (are you serious?)



yes, yes i am. they have a giant graphic novel section. just ask any nerdy looking guys, they'll point you in the right direction


----------



## Melian

It's not devastating or anything, but I'm kind of worried about my students. They have a midterm next week and, based on their performance in tutorials, I think the whole class is going to bomb it. They're nice students and all, so I don't want them to fail, but they just don't get it....when you're in a 4th year pure science discipline, a certain level of effort is expected. I tried to scare them into studying by telling them that this particular midterm is a widow-maker, so we'll see if they listen. :doh:


----------



## Tad

You'd think they'd have learned this lesson before 4th year? 

I think everyone needs that one devestating course in early second year to really say "OK, now that you've settled in....time to step it up!"


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> It's not devastating or anything, but I'm kind of worried about my students. They have a midterm next week and, based on their performance in tutorials, I think the whole class is going to bomb it. They're nice students and all, so I don't want them to fail, but they just don't get it....when you're in a 4th year pure science discipline, a certain level of effort is expected. I tried to scare them into studying by telling them that this particular midterm is a widow-maker, so we'll see if they listen. :doh:


 

Rude awakenings are often warranted.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> You'd think they'd have learned this lesson before 4th year?
> 
> I think everyone needs that one devestating course in early second year to really say "OK, now that you've settled in....time to step it up!"





Surlysomething said:


> Rude awakenings are often warranted.



Yeah....you'd think. I have to say that the university at which I teach has waaaay lower standards than the one I attended in undergrad. They inflate marks, require less of their students, and don't encourage independence. The result is that you have less-skilled science students graduating, and then they fail at independent research when they start their grad training. They also don't know how to give a standard scientific talk, which I was taught by 2nd year undergrad. It's scary and depressing at the same time.


----------



## Yakatori

Melian said:


> "_..the university at which I teach has waaaay lower standards *than the one I attended in undergrad*. They inflate marks, require less of their students, and don't encourage independence...less-skilled science students graduating...scary and depressing at the same time._"


But isn't that really par for the course in academia? I remember thinking this around when I started noticing where a lot of my professors originally went to school...


----------



## Melian

Yakatori said:


> But isn't that really par for the course in academia? I remember thinking this around when I started noticing where a lot of my professors originally went to school...



I guess it has to do with the fact that you choose your grad and undergrad schools for different reasons - I would NEVER choose my undergrad school for PhD work! And programs differ from school to school, too.

This course that I'm teaching here is a version of a course that I took in undergrad (and the course coordinator took the same course, in the same place that I did), so I can make direct comparisons between them and see where the current course is lacking.


----------



## Broadside

I'm stuck in Kentucky with nothing to do in this evening, or tomorrow evening...


----------



## JenFromOC

Broadside said:


> I'm stuck in Kentucky with nothing to do in this evening, or tomorrow evening...



http://www.thingstodo.com/states/KY/index.htm

http://www.kentuckytourism.com/things_to_do/featured_attractions.aspx

http://attractions.uptake.com/kentucky/cheap_vacations.html

I can find some more if you need me to


----------



## CGL1978

myself like it does everyday


----------



## hedonist

.. I need to sell my online business due to lack of time but it's not really attractive for a prospective buyer without me updating everything and making it work properly but that is such a huge task for which I don't have the time which is the reason I want to sell up in the first place... stuck...


----------



## Goreki

I stood in the biggest mess of ants I have ever seen this morning in front of my fridge. I fucking hate ants!


----------



## JenFromOC

Goreki said:


> I stood in the biggest mess of ants I have ever seen this morning in front of my fridge. I fucking hate ants!



Ugh...I've been battling ants all day too....


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> That woofer I ordered yesterday is scheduled for delivery today, but I have to excavate into the far right rear corner of my walk-in closet disaster to gain access to the cabinet that woofer goes *in!!!*


*

has anyone nominated you for HOARDERS yet.............................just saying*


----------



## Broadside

JenFromOC said:


> http://www.thingstodo.com/states/KY/index.htm
> 
> http://www.kentuckytourism.com/things_to_do/featured_attractions.aspx
> 
> http://attractions.uptake.com/kentucky/cheap_vacations.html
> 
> I can find some more if you need me to



I'm in Madisonville, KY. After driving around for a while I found their mall, which also houses their public library, go figure. Inside I found something astounding... a "Hurricane Simulator". 

Let me write that again, so you can fully understand what is being simulated. The game was called... "HURRICANE. SIMULATOR". Why?!? It literally just blows air from everywhere around you and at you! Hey kids? Who wants an inner ear infection? Lets get in the Hurricane Simulator! Oh boy! A chance to put Mom and Dad's insurance premiums to use! It doesn't even simulate a real hurricane either! Where's the torrential rain and hail? Where's the lightning and news channels blowing everything out of proportion? Where's FEMA pretending to give a shit to avoid political fallout? The only thing this successfully simulates, is how easily people are separated from $2 to stand in a giant glorified blow dryer when there's JACK SHIT else to do!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Broadside said:


> I'm in Madisonville, KY. After driving around for a while I found their mall, which also houses their public library, go figure. Inside I found something astounding... a "Hurricane Simulator".
> 
> Let me write that again, so you can fully understand what is being simulated. The game was called... "HURRICANE. SIMULATOR". Why?!? It literally just blows air from everywhere around you and at you! Hey kids? Who wants an inner ear infection? Lets get in the Hurricane Simulator! Oh boy! A chance to put Mom and Dad's insurance premiums to use! It doesn't even simulate a real hurricane either! Where's the torrential rain and hail? Where's the lightning and news channels blowing everything out of proportion? Where's FEMA pretending to give a shit to avoid political fallout? The only thing this successfully simulates, is how easily people are separated from $2 to stand in a giant glorified blow dryer when there's JACK SHIT else to do!



for an intelligent person, you seem to be taking this pretty hard. 

Buy a book, or a magazine, masturbate, do some origami, write a letter to someone you care about, write a letter out to someone you hate, write some poetry. There's gotta be SOMETHING you can kill some time with.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> for an intelligent person, you seem to be taking this pretty hard.
> 
> Buy a book, or a magazine, masturbate, do some origami, write a letter to someone you care about, write a letter out to someone you hate, write some poetry. There's gotta be SOMETHING you can kill some time with.



Hey, I tried to give him options....


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> has anyone nominated you for HOARDERS yet.............................just saying[/FONT][/B]



WOW, HD, that's it!!! I'll go on the show, find a worse hoarder than myself, then invite him/her for a visit! Osmosis, junk flows from hoarder of greatest quantity to hoarder of lesser quantity! Brilliant, Yankee ingenuity, if I ever saw it!!!

Looks like progress, but, Dammit!!!, it's like defragmenting a hard drive, you have to rearrange a hundred times before the deletion starts!!! 

View attachment Closet excavation 11-11-11 wb md.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> WOW, HD, that's it!!! I'll go on the show, find a worse hoarder than myself, then invite him/her for a visit! Osmosis, junk flows from hoarder of greatest quantity to hoarder of lesser quantity! Brilliant, Yankee ingenuity, if I ever saw it!!!
> 
> Looks like progress, but, Dammit!!!, it's like defragmenting a hard drive, you have to rearrange a hundred times before the deletion starts!!!



*enuf said ^*

*I AM FREAKING OUT ABOUT A huge check I ENDORSED on the way to the bank............and got distracted-hence never got there....I realized tonite its NOT where I had it @@ searched high and low.....I do this shit all the time :doh:

where the fuck is it.........FML right this moment*


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *enuf said ^*...snipped...




With jacks and timbers, they started back down, then came that rumble way down in the ground....

I feel like a miner digging a new well! A tiny bit of my subwoofer's cabinet is visible, after all the digging and clearing 2 13 gallon bags full of trash from that walk-in closet. 

View attachment closet disaster 11-12-2011.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> With jacks and timbers, they started back down, then came that rumble way down in the ground....
> 
> I feel like a miner digging a new well! A tiny bit of my subwoofer's cabinet is visible, after all the digging and clearing 2 13 gallon bags full of trash from that walk-in closet.



*If you have 2-13 gallon bags full of trash in you WALK IN CLOSET..............you might be a HOARDER

IF IT TAKES YOU DAYS to find an object in a closet...............you might be a HOARDER

glad you are getting close imfree*


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *If you have 2-13 gallon bags full of trash in you WALK IN CLOSET..............you might be a HOARDER
> 
> IF IT TAKES YOU DAYS to find an object in a closet...............you might be a HOARDER
> 
> glad you are getting close imfree*



That's "disabled hoarder", Ma'mme. Being on oxygen, having to snake my 439 lb body through the space between my shelf and workbench riser, and only being able to stand for a couple minutes after entering that closet, because of rapidly falling blood-oxygen saturation, makes me unhappy on any day I enter there. I'm about to win the war that started 6 years ago, right after we moved in here, :doh: because I finally got the idea to take one of Mom's folding chairs in the closet, next time I go. Low oxygen saturation is hell, but I win whenever I think situations like this closet, ahead of time!:happy: Thanks for following my adventure. Ha!, maybe I'll be able to submit some new material to Jeff Foxworthy, ya' never know!

Hehehe! Enquiring minds must know, however, Ms. HD, do you collect motorcycle parts!


----------



## JenFromOC

When I cleaned out my walk-in closet a few months ago in preparation to move to Hawaii, I couldn't believe the amount of crap that was in there. Bags and bags of trash (not literal trash, but stuff that I didn't need anymore and that would have been no use to anyone else), bedding, toys, wedding stuff (loved digging through that in the middle of my divorce LOL) and hundreds of articles of clothing....

It's amazing the amount of possessions we can accumulate over the course of our lives....Congrats, Edgar, for getting through that mess! LOLOL:happy:


----------



## imfree

JenFromOC said:


> When I cleaned out my walk-in closet a few months ago in preparation to move to Hawaii, *I couldn't believe the amount of crap that was in there.* Bags and bags of trash (not literal trash, but stuff that I didn't need anymore and that would have been no use to anyone else), bedding, toys, wedding stuff (loved digging through that in the middle of my divorce LOL) and hundreds of articles of clothing....
> 
> It's amazing the amount of possessions we can accumulate over the course of our lives....Congrats, Edgar, for getting through that mess! LOLOL:happy:



Thanks, Jen, I'd loved to have been able to Rep your post. My situation is only made more severe by the combination of my love of electronics, as a hobby, and a 27 year career in electronic repair! Hehehe! Just imagine what HDAngel15's garage would look like, had she been a motorcycle tech for 25+ years!

Aaaaw!, I just saw your Rep comments, Jen. Thank you so much, your kind words are a text/verbal hug to me and really lift my spirit!


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm a firm believer in that if you haven't used it in a year, into the trash it goes. But I also know how small spaces can collect a lot of stuff. I always hated swapping trucks for that very reason back when I was a long-haul trucker. It would take 8-10 hours to swap everything from one truck to another. How in the hell I could get that much stuff into one cab and sleeper I'll never know, but you damn sure could.


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Thanks, Jen, I'd loved to have been able to Rep your post. My situation is only made more severe by the combination of my love of electronics, as a hobby, and a 27 year career in electronic repair! Hehehe! Just imagine what HDAngel15's garage would look like, had she been a motorcycle tech for 25+ years!
> 
> Aaaaw!, I just saw your Rep comments, Jen. Thank you so much, your kind words are a text/verbal hug to me and really lift my spirit!




I just cleaned out the freezer portion of my fridge yesterday and I was wiped-out tired. Haha. Who would have thought you could get that many frozen loaves of bread in one place?


----------



## imfree

I really didn't mean to derail this thread. The closet, etc cleanout seemed a fun enough topic, so I started this thread in the lounge, Closet, Freezer, Vehicle, And Storage Space Cleanout Confessions, for us to continue this line of discussion. It would be cool if you would please move the cleanout posts to that thread. Thanks.


----------



## LeoGibson

imfree said:


> I really didn't mean to derail this thread. The closet, etc cleanout seemed a fun enough topic, so I started this thread in the lounge, Closet, Freezer, Vehicle, And Storage Space Cleanout Confessions, for us to continue this line of discussion. It would be cool if you would please move the cleanout posts to that thread. Thanks.



For what it's worth, I don't think it is derailed. It is about things that make us unhappy, and believe me, any clean out makes me patently unhappy.


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think it is derailed. It is about things that make us unhappy, and believe me, any clean out makes me patently unhappy.



Thanks, and I agree with that point. My frustration is aggravated by my rapid loss of oxygen saturation while on my feet. I've learned to chip away for a while, rest, and go at it again. It's slow, but it works.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Knee Replacement Surgery...scheduled 12/20/11.......

I need a f/t NURSE....for a week or 2 and personal driver*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Knee Replacement Surgery...scheduled 12/20/11.......
> 
> I need a f/t NURSE....for a week or 2 and personal driver*



does it pay?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> does it pay?



*YOU ARE PERFECT for the job...........HIRED *


----------



## Surlysomething

Having one of your baby sister's phone you crying because she's been hurt yet again by your cliquey family is one of the worst things ever.


----------



## Broadside

I fu-u-u-ucked up something at my new job... it's just bad, it's just really really bad. Some would shrug and move on, but I'm taking it really hard because I haven't made this kind of mistake in years.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Broadside said:


> I fu-u-u-ucked up something at my new job... it's just bad, it's just really really bad. Some would shrug and move on, but I'm taking it really hard because I haven't made this kind of mistake in years.



I'm sorry 

But look at the brightside. You could have been like my loser ex and embezzled over ten grand from your employer and then get arrested for it. So, at least its probably not that. 

I hope everything works out for you hun **hugs**


----------



## lynnrockabilly

LeoGibson said:


> I'm a firm believer in that if you haven't used it in a year, into the trash it goes.



With the exception of books, I have a 2-yr rule in place for myself. It seems to be better to maneuver because I've moved twice in the past four years, so I really appreciate lugging my crap to and from... and in what I really want to keep and what I really could live without.


----------



## project219

Ugh. I'm pissed that there's no hot water... time to call the plumber. I hate not being able to take a shower after I wake up, just feel all kinds of dirty.


----------



## Surlysomething

self-defeating behaviour


----------



## rellis10

Didnt get the job I interviewed for last week. I felt really good about it too


----------



## LeoGibson

lynnrockabilly said:


> With the exception of books, I have a 2-yr rule in place for myself. It seems to be better to maneuver because I've moved twice in the past four years, so I really appreciate lugging my crap to and from... and in what I really want to keep and what I really could live without.



I agree completely about books. But only if they are nice hard back books. I used to keep all my paperbacks too, but got tired of lugging them around as well. So I even culled them down to reference materials and books I regularly re-read. I donated a lot of books to the local library's fundraiser before my last move.


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> Didnt get the job I interviewed for last week. I felt really good about it too



(((((HUGS))))) I'm sorry, dear. Hopefully something even better will be just around the corner.


----------



## Yakatori

rellis10 said:


> "_Didnt get the job I interviewed for last week. I felt really good about it too _"


Did you get any feed-back? Make sure you send a "Thank-You"...


----------



## Broadside

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> But look at the brightside. You could have been like my loser ex and embezzled over ten grand from your employer and then get arrested for it. So, at least its probably not that.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you hun **hugs**



Ummm no, I'm no thief, nor would I have the balls or access to do that anyway, heh. It was just a rookie mistake, but it was also on some charity work we were doing, so technically it's not losing any money, but it just makes me look bad.

Either way, I'm apparently taking it harder than anyone I report to from what I understand, so that's good... I think.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

After my main driver demanded a 50% raise & I had to fire him a couple of months ago, I must have gone through about 5 or 6 different drivers.
Each one eventually had a lame excuse.

I finally thought I had a good one. Until he sent me an email telling me it "wouldn't be worth it" to drive all the way to my place to work. He said he'd re-consider if we became "special friends." 

I cannot believe he actually wrote in the email that if I showed him my tits, gave him a hand job or blow job, I wouldn't have to pay him a dime for his driving services.

WTF?

I am so pissed.


----------



## Fat Brian

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I finally thought I had a good one. Until he sent me an email telling me it "wouldn't be worth it" to drive all the way to my place to work. He said he'd re-consider if we became "special friends."
> 
> I cannot believe he actually wrote in the email that if I showed him my tits, gave him a hand job or blow job, I wouldn't have to pay him a dime for his driving services.



Wow, creepy. But it's better to find out now than after he works for you. If you would have ever been alone with him he may have done more than ask, you might have dodged a bullet here.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I dunno if this should even go in the unhappy thread... I'm not exactly unhappy about it... just slightly confused. Although, I should be unhappy.


I've had severe problems with nausea for the past 7 years of my life. To the point where I've had to miss school, work, and social events. I had tons of doctors check me over, and at one point I missed over 3 months of one school year just to be in and out of hospitals. But, as anyone with a reoccuring condition knows, you just end up getting used to it. The constant nausea was just something I learned to accept, and I realized I would have to power through it to be a functioning person. 

Anyway, the other night I went to my shrink for a med check. (I was on Zoloft for the past 7 years, and just recently, like 4 months ago, I decided to make the effort to taper off of it.) Anyway, I still have practically uncontrollable anxiety which leads to panic attacks which only then, leads to nausea. So I went to the doctor for him to put me on something for the anxiety (my daily Xanax prescription helps a little, but it's not a long term solution). 
So he prescribes me Effexor and he tells me, "You might experience nausea, since it's one of the side effects."
I speak up and go, "I already have problems with nausea, I don't want to exacerbate it."
And he said (and this is what blew my mind), "Zoloft had a worse side effect of nausea and you were alright with that."

I just kinda sat there with the past 7 years clicking through my mind. It was that effin' Zoloft that made me sick all those years... and I kept taking it. Not one of my doctors: gastroenterologists, general practitioners, or shrinks... picked up on the fact that Zoloft caused it. 

I've been off the Zoloft for a few months now and I had noticed I wasn't getting so sick as often. 

Luckily the doctor I have now wasn't the initial doctor who prescribed the Zoloft (or I would have eloquently torn him apart with vicious words). By the time I went to my current doctor I had been on Zoloft long enough that I was getting used to the nausea (and of course, I had no idea it was the Zoloft, so I never brought it up to him). 

Anyway, so Chris is recommending that I look into suing the initial doctor who put me on the Zoloft. After all, I have over 7 years of doctors notes (starting from the first few months I was given the medicine) proving how much of my life I have missed because of it.

But.... I dunno. The idea of suing someone is completely detestable to me. Even though it could technically be malpractice, I just don't see what suing would do. 
Plus, this doctor is getting sued by a few other people at the moment. Either that's a sign that I should jump in the fight, or it's a sign that he's going to be *cough cough* taken care of, whether it's me or someone else.


----------



## Surlysomething

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I dunno if this should even go in the unhappy thread... I'm not exactly unhappy about it... just slightly confused. Although, I should be unhappy.
> 
> 
> I've had severe problems with nausea for the past 7 years of my life. To the point where I've had to miss school, work, and social events. I had tons of doctors check me over, and at one point I missed over 3 months of one school year just to be in and out of hospitals. But, as anyone with a reoccuring condition knows, you just end up getting used to it. The constant nausea was just something I learned to accept, and I realized I would have to power through it to be a functioning person.
> 
> Anyway, the other night I went to my shrink for a med check. (I was on Zoloft for the past 7 years, and just recently, like 4 months ago, I decided to make the effort to taper off of it.) Anyway, I still have practically uncontrollable anxiety which leads to panic attacks which only then, leads to nausea. So I went to the doctor for him to put me on something for the anxiety (my daily Xanax prescription helps a little, but it's not a long term solution).
> So he prescribes me Effexor and he tells me, "You might experience nausea, since it's one of the side effects."
> I speak up and go, "I already have problems with nausea, I don't want to exacerbate it."
> And he said (and this is what blew my mind), "Zoloft had a worse side effect of nausea and you were alright with that."
> 
> I just kinda sat there with the past 7 years clicking through my mind. It was that effin' Zoloft that made me sick all those years... and I kept taking it. Not one of my doctors: gastroenterologists, general practitioners, or shrinks... picked up on the fact that Zoloft caused it.
> 
> I've been off the Zoloft for a few months now and I had noticed I wasn't getting so sick as often.
> 
> Luckily the doctor I have now wasn't the initial doctor who prescribed the Zoloft (or I would have eloquently torn him apart with vicious words). By the time I went to my current doctor I had been on Zoloft long enough that I was getting used to the nausea (and of course, I had no idea it was the Zoloft, so I never brought it up to him).
> 
> Anyway, so Chris is recommending that I look into suing the initial doctor who put me on the Zoloft. After all, I have over 7 years of doctors notes (starting from the first few months I was given the medicine) proving how much of my life I have missed because of it.
> 
> But.... I dunno. The idea of suing someone is completely detestable to me. Even though it could technically be malpractice, I just don't see what suing would do.
> Plus, this doctor is getting sued by a few other people at the moment. Either that's a sign that I should jump in the fight, or it's a sign that he's going to be *cough cough* taken care of, whether it's me or someone else.


 
That's awesome, lady!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I dunno if this should even go in the unhappy thread... I'm not exactly unhappy about it... just slightly confused. Although, I should be unhappy.
> 
> 
> I've had severe problems with nausea for the past 7 years of my life. To the point where I've had to miss school, work, and social events. I had tons of doctors check me over, and at one point I missed over 3 months of one school year just to be in and out of hospitals. But, as anyone with a reoccuring condition knows, you just end up getting used to it. The constant nausea was just something I learned to accept, and I realized I would have to power through it to be a functioning person.
> 
> Anyway, the other night I went to my shrink for a med check. (I was on Zoloft for the past 7 years, and just recently, like 4 months ago, I decided to make the effort to taper off of it.) Anyway, I still have practically uncontrollable anxiety which leads to panic attacks which only then, leads to nausea. So I went to the doctor for him to put me on something for the anxiety (my daily Xanax prescription helps a little, but it's not a long term solution).
> So he prescribes me Effexor and he tells me, "You might experience nausea, since it's one of the side effects."
> I speak up and go, "I already have problems with nausea, I don't want to exacerbate it."
> And he said (and this is what blew my mind), "Zoloft had a worse side effect of nausea and you were alright with that."
> 
> I just kinda sat there with the past 7 years clicking through my mind. It was that effin' Zoloft that made me sick all those years... and I kept taking it. Not one of my doctors: gastroenterologists, general practitioners, or shrinks... picked up on the fact that Zoloft caused it.
> 
> I've been off the Zoloft for a few months now and I had noticed I wasn't getting so sick as often.
> 
> Luckily the doctor I have now wasn't the initial doctor who prescribed the Zoloft (or I would have eloquently torn him apart with vicious words). By the time I went to my current doctor I had been on Zoloft long enough that I was getting used to the nausea (and of course, I had no idea it was the Zoloft, so I never brought it up to him).
> 
> Anyway, so Chris is recommending that I look into suing the initial doctor who put me on the Zoloft. After all, I have over 7 years of doctors notes (starting from the first few months I was given the medicine) proving how much of my life I have missed because of it.
> 
> But.... I dunno. The idea of suing someone is completely detestable to me. Even though it could technically be malpractice, I just don't see what suing would do.
> Plus, this doctor is getting sued by a few other people at the moment. Either that's a sign that I should jump in the fight, or it's a sign that he's going to be *cough cough* taken care of, whether it's me or someone else.




I would do it. Or join a class action lawsuit. Whatever you decide, do it now while they still have your medical records & the statute of limitations is in effect.

I have "Permanent Effexor Withdrawal Syndrome" and it's been too long & they have no medical records anymore so I can't sue anyone.


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> That's awesome, lady!


 

Ok, I most definitely posted my comment on the wrong post you wrote.

Sorry about that. I thought I was posting on your trampoline situation.

Ha.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, I most definitely posted my comment on the wrong post you wrote.
> 
> Sorry about that. I thought I was posting on your trampoline situation.
> 
> Ha.



Haha, I figured you were posting about the trampoline too, so no worries.


----------



## Surlysomething

Not having control of a situation and relying on someone else for every move, makes me crazy.

Like all sorts of crazy. And not my normal every day crazy, if that makes any sense.

Ha.


----------



## FishCharming

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I dunno if this should even go in the unhappy thread... I'm not exactly unhappy about it... just slightly confused. Although, I should be unhappy.
> 
> 
> I've had severe problems with nausea for the past 7 years of my life. To the point where I've had to miss school, work, and social events. I had tons of doctors check me over, and at one point I missed over 3 months of one school year just to be in and out of hospitals. But, as anyone with a reoccuring condition knows, you just end up getting used to it. The constant nausea was just something I learned to accept, and I realized I would have to power through it to be a functioning person.
> 
> Anyway, the other night I went to my shrink for a med check. (I was on Zoloft for the past 7 years, and just recently, like 4 months ago, I decided to make the effort to taper off of it.) Anyway, I still have practically uncontrollable anxiety which leads to panic attacks which only then, leads to nausea. So I went to the doctor for him to put me on something for the anxiety (my daily Xanax prescription helps a little, but it's not a long term solution).
> So he prescribes me Effexor and he tells me, "You might experience nausea, since it's one of the side effects."
> I speak up and go, "I already have problems with nausea, I don't want to exacerbate it."
> And he said (and this is what blew my mind), "Zoloft had a worse side effect of nausea and you were alright with that."
> 
> I just kinda sat there with the past 7 years clicking through my mind. It was that effin' Zoloft that made me sick all those years... and I kept taking it. Not one of my doctors: gastroenterologists, general practitioners, or shrinks... picked up on the fact that Zoloft caused it.
> 
> I've been off the Zoloft for a few months now and I had noticed I wasn't getting so sick as often.
> 
> Luckily the doctor I have now wasn't the initial doctor who prescribed the Zoloft (or I would have eloquently torn him apart with vicious words). By the time I went to my current doctor I had been on Zoloft long enough that I was getting used to the nausea (and of course, I had no idea it was the Zoloft, so I never brought it up to him).
> 
> Anyway, so Chris is recommending that I look into suing the initial doctor who put me on the Zoloft. After all, I have over 7 years of doctors notes (starting from the first few months I was given the medicine) proving how much of my life I have missed because of it.
> 
> But.... I dunno. The idea of suing someone is completely detestable to me. Even though it could technically be malpractice, I just don't see what suing would do.
> Plus, this doctor is getting sued by a few other people at the moment. Either that's a sign that I should jump in the fight, or it's a sign that he's going to be *cough cough* taken care of, whether it's me or someone else.



i really doubt that you'd be able to sue from experiencing a listed side effect of a medication you were prescribed. i don't know how it is there but here when you pick up a prescription you have to initial a paper saying that you acknowledge the side effects of the drugs.


----------



## bromad1972

I have to work on Thanksgiving.


----------



## ManBeef

The girlie I was interested in is no longer available for lovin'... Saddest day ever


----------



## Surlysomething

I gave 'being happy' a good run for it's money today.

Now i'm home and i've hit the wall.





Stupid broken heart bullshit.


----------



## LeoGibson

Everything. Grrrrrrr


----------



## savethemurlocs11

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I dunno if this should even go in the unhappy thread... I'm not exactly unhappy about it... just slightly confused. Although, I should be unhappy.
> 
> 
> I've had severe problems with nausea for the past 7 years of my life. To the point where I've had to miss school, work, and social events. I had tons of doctors check me over, and at one point I missed over 3 months of one school year just to be in and out of hospitals. But, as anyone with a reoccuring condition knows, you just end up getting used to it. The constant nausea was just something I learned to accept, and I realized I would have to power through it to be a functioning person.
> 
> Anyway, the other night I went to my shrink for a med check. (I was on Zoloft for the past 7 years, and just recently, like 4 months ago, I decided to make the effort to taper off of it.) Anyway, I still have practically uncontrollable anxiety which leads to panic attacks which only then, leads to nausea. So I went to the doctor for him to put me on something for the anxiety (my daily Xanax prescription helps a little, but it's not a long term solution).
> So he prescribes me Effexor and he tells me, "You might experience nausea, since it's one of the side effects."
> I speak up and go, "I already have problems with nausea, I don't want to exacerbate it."
> And he said (and this is what blew my mind), "Zoloft had a worse side effect of nausea and you were alright with that."
> 
> I just kinda sat there with the past 7 years clicking through my mind. It was that effin' Zoloft that made me sick all those years... and I kept taking it. Not one of my doctors: gastroenterologists, general practitioners, or shrinks... picked up on the fact that Zoloft caused it.
> 
> I've been off the Zoloft for a few months now and I had noticed I wasn't getting so sick as often.
> 
> Luckily the doctor I have now wasn't the initial doctor who prescribed the Zoloft (or I would have eloquently torn him apart with vicious words). By the time I went to my current doctor I had been on Zoloft long enough that I was getting used to the nausea (and of course, I had no idea it was the Zoloft, so I never brought it up to him).
> 
> Anyway, so Chris is recommending that I look into suing the initial doctor who put me on the Zoloft. After all, I have over 7 years of doctors notes (starting from the first few months I was given the medicine) proving how much of my life I have missed because of it.
> 
> But.... I dunno. The idea of suing someone is completely detestable to me. Even though it could technically be malpractice, I just don't see what suing would do.
> Plus, this doctor is getting sued by a few other people at the moment. Either that's a sign that I should jump in the fight, or it's a sign that he's going to be *cough cough* taken care of, whether it's me or someone else.



I had a similar problem. When I was 15 I was sent to a psychiatrist to treat a number of things, mood swings, depression, anxiety, etc. He immediately diagnoses me with bipolar disorder and puts me on some pretty heavy stuff that had really awful side effects and it all honestly just made my life worse. Then I stoped taking them and things went better and I switched drs. This new one was like um you're definitely not bipolar because I don't have grandiose thoughts or illusions (something that you MUST carry in order to be diagnosed). COme to find out, the dr was largely criticized by patients because he diagnosed a very high percentage of his patients as bi polar, put them all on the same meds, and got money from certain pharmaceutical companies for prescribing these. 

Sadly, with psychiatrists, it's hard to prove malpractice because it's hard to prove surrounding factors and intent.

But, at least you know now what was making you sick at least.


----------



## Deanna

Another night of insomnia, and I have to get up at 7. Yippie.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

FishCharming said:


> i really doubt that you'd be able to sue from experiencing a listed side effect of a medication you were prescribed. i don't know how it is there but here when you pick up a prescription you have to initial a paper saying that you acknowledge the side effects of the drugs.



That makes sense, although I've never signed any paper acknowledging side effects. It's more the fact that a doctor shouldn't prescribe a medication that has a side effect of nausea to someone who has severe stomach problems to begin with. Just like a doctor shouldn't prescribe medication that interacts with a patient's other medications (which this same doctor also did to me, but luckily, I caught it in time). 


But either way, I wouldn't want to sue (it was Chris' suggestion). For some reason, people who sue others, just rub me the wrong way... unless it's a serious situation where suing is literally the only option. 

All too often people sue others just to get easy money, rather than for any kind of justice. 
The one thing I can't stand... is when someone gets into an honest accident at a friend or family member's house, and then they sue for more than their medical expenses. I mean, come on... you hurt your "leg" slipping on the floor or something (hypothetical, here)... you don't need a few hundred thousand dollars for "pain and suffering". I mean, unless you're a sports star and your leg is worth that much money, how could you sue a friend for an accident that was your fault? 

People are silly.


----------



## ManBeef

I cant upload videos to the dims channel... I am steamed... call me broccoli


----------



## lovelocs

I ended up giving a massage to a very, very sad man today. His dog had died, and he wasn't eating. He had also recently had an accident and had ongoing health concerns. He asked me if he looked fat. He asked me if he was attractive. He apologized over and over for everything. 

I can give a massage, but I can't make sure someone eats, I can't make sure they take their medications, I can't make sure they don't drink themselves to death. In an hour, I just get a window into their misery, and some people have more than their rightful share.


----------



## freakyfred

I'm back from england and I really miss my friend. ack.


----------



## Anjula

Wednesday is a really hard and long day


----------



## Broadside

I feel really weird at work, I like to have a "secure job" feeling, but it's just not going that way. I'm probably conjuring part of it up myself since this is the first time I've worked full time from home. It's not like I do bad work. I make mistakes every now and again like anyone else, but things just feel odd... like at some point we'll end up playing scapegoat roulette. 

I dunno, maybe I should switch to decaf. I'm back up to a pot of coffee a day and it kind of makes me jittery and paranoid.


----------



## Melian

This is completely superficial, but meh.

I was seriously considering cutting off most of my hair and going back to my natural colour (light blonde), but then a chick at work went and cut off most of her hair, and she was already blonde. So now if I do it, we'll have the same hair, and I sure as fuck don't want that. :doh:


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> This is completely superficial, but meh.
> 
> I was seriously considering cutting off most of my hair and going back to my natural colour (light blonde), but then a chick at work went and cut off most of her hair, and she was already blonde. So now if I do it, we'll have the same hair, and I sure as fuck don't want that. :doh:



Bald!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Bald!



Did it years ago, when I shaved off my mohawk. LOL. Way too old for that, now


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Did it years ago, when I shaved off my mohawk. LOL. Way too old for that, now



Aw snap! I can imagine you'd have pulled that off well.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

My academic advisor just informed me that my bio chem class for next semester, that I desperately need to take asap, has been cancelled because only 10 kids signed up and that the other bio chem courses are completely full.

AND it isnt offered again until Fall. FML.


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss my best friend so very, very much. I hope he knows.


----------



## Tad

savethemurlocs11 said:


> My academic advisor just informed me that my bio chem class for next semester, that I desperately need to take asap, has been cancelled because only 10 kids signed up and that the other bio chem courses are completely full.
> 
> AND it isnt offered again until Fall. FML.



Are you strong enough in the subject that you could study it on your own, then challenge for credit? (basically you go the department, say you know the material well enough that you shouldn't have to take the course, and ask them to set an exam (or other task) for you to prove it). 

I had a friend who succesfully challenged for credit on a couple of courses. Pretty ballsy, but it can be done.


----------



## J34

I wish I had health insurance . . . BLAST!


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Tad said:


> Are you strong enough in the subject that you could study it on your own, then challenge for credit? (basically you go the department, say you know the material well enough that you shouldn't have to take the course, and ask them to set an exam (or other task) for you to prove it).
> 
> I had a friend who succesfully challenged for credit on a couple of courses. Pretty ballsy, but it can be done.



I did that with my english courses. But biochem? I took chemistry back in highschool two years ago and did well, but alas, its not the same as bio chem T.T


----------



## Tad

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I did that with my english courses. But biochem? I took chemistry back in highschool two years ago and did well, but alas, its not the same as bio chem T.T



Yah, that would be pretty tough  I hope you can work out courses so that this doesn't totally mess up your pre-requisites and requirements and whatnots.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

I am really displeased with the amount of teen moms on my campus who bring their babies to class. It's like if your were grown enough to have a baby, you're grown enough to make sure it has child care. I dont want to hear your child shrieking in my soc class that I PAID to be in.....


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> This is completely superficial, but meh.
> 
> I was seriously considering cutting off most of my hair and going back to my natural colour (light blonde), but then a chick at work went and cut off most of her hair, and she was already blonde. So now if I do it, we'll have the same hair, and I sure as fuck don't want that. :doh:





Melian said:


> Did it years ago, when I shaved off my mohawk. LOL. Way too old for that, now


*
you thought of the short blonde THING FIRST DAMMIT!!!! do it!!!!

I just realized I dreamt last nite that I shaved off my hair...and have no recollection why.........*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*TODAY we had more firings.....and I SURVIVED...

but.....I had a knee replacement scheduled for 12/20; which management originally said was the best choice for time off, as i would hopefully only be missing 2 three day weeks in a row and back the 1st of the year....... and now they decided it is the worst time off.....

SO surgery is off for now.....I was so ready to get back into great shape and work out and get BETTER...now it is delayed I HAVE NO IDEA HOW LONG....
*


----------



## djudex

I ate too much pizza and now I'm


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> I ate too much pizza and now I'm



Can I get a replay on video.. without the heartburn an such


----------



## MasterShake

Melian said:


> Did it years ago, when I shaved off my mohawk. LOL. Way too old for that, now


Then shave _her_. 

#YesIWentThere 
#MindOutOfTheGuttersLadiesAndGents 
#ShakeNeedsRoomToPlayInThem 
#OccupyGutters


----------



## CleverBomb

djudex said:


> I ate too much pizza and now I'm


No video here either, but same issue. 

-Rusty


----------



## Melian

MasterShake said:


> Then shave _her_.
> 
> #YesIWentThere
> #MindOutOfTheGuttersLadiesAndGents
> #ShakeNeedsRoomToPlayInThem
> #OccupyGutters



I don't get it. Are you suggesting that I shave my junk? Because I always do that. 

If you're suggesting that I shave the coworker....ew. You haven't seen her.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Are you suggesting that I shave my junk? Because I always do that.



:doh:

God is real and he is a cruel deity.


----------



## Shosho

Im unhappy about everything. Havin' a real bad day.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

It's been a week now, and though we've sortof gotten used to it, we miss our little puppy. 

Last week, we had to bring our dog back to the previous owner because the moment we left our house, our dachshund would howl until we'd come back home.

She couldn't be alone, she was too human oriented and because we were so busy with work, no matter how much we tried, we just couldn't give her enough attention.

With a lot of heartache, we brought her back, but she's really happy to be back with her previous owners so that's a comfort.

I just miss petting her, cuddling her, having her jump around, the pitter-patter of her paws and the babbling.

...I want my fucking puppy back. </3


----------



## savethemurlocs11

7:30 am final


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

$160 to take the GRE?!

Insane.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Woohoo, totaled car  I guess at least I had full coverage


----------



## chicken legs

Its highly depressing to find out, via Wikipedia, that associates of my ex are working with Suge Knight. My ex needs to just back me up and stop fighting me on having primary custody.


----------



## Tad

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Woohoo, totaled car  I guess at least I had full coverage



Ouch! What did you do to it?



chicken legs said:


> Its highly depressing to find out, via Wikipedia, that associates of my ex are working with Suge Knight. My ex needs to just back me up and stop fighting me on having primary custody.



I'm not sure what at least half that post meant....but good look on working out custody.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Tad said:


> Ouch! What did you do to it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what at least half that post meant....but good look on working out custody.



I was turning left out of a parking garage and this big suv stopped and motioned me to go. I couldnt see around the big suv and i went and BAM, truck. >.<


----------



## tigerlily

Tad said:


> Ouch! What did you do to it?
> 
> I'm not sure what at least half that post meant....but good look on working out custody.



I think she was refering to the feeling of utter UGH! when you find out your ex is only a stones throw away from a very good connection with a well-known person, in this case a music industry icon. Suge (pronounced something like Shoog) is the CEO of Death Row Records, the company which signed a lot of west coast rappers during the 90's. 



savethemurlocs11 said:


> I was turning left out of a parking garage and this big suv stopped and motioned me to go. I couldnt see around the big suv and i went and BAM, truck. >.<



I hate SUV's so veruh much. I'm sorry you got into an accident, hone and it fuct up your car. Are you otherwise ok, though?


----------



## savethemurlocs11

tigerlily said:


> I think she was refering to the feeling of utter UGH! when you find out your ex is only a stones throw away from a very good connection with a well-known person, in this case a music industry icon. Suge (pronounced something like Shoog) is the CEO of Death Row Records, the company which signed a lot of west coast rappers during the 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate SUV's so veruh much. I'm sorry you got into an accident, hone and it fuct up your car. Are you otherwise ok, though?



Yeah I'm fine. And the truck I hit was ok too. My car is completely effed though and I have to go to traffic court as a formality. The good news is the cop said my ticket should be waved based on what he put in his report.


----------



## FishCharming

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Yeah I'm fine. And the truck I hit was ok too. My car is completely effed though and I have to go to traffic court as a formality. The good news is the cop said my ticket should be waved based on what he put in his report.



you are soooo fucked with your insurance... if there's over two grand in damage done your premium is going to double when your policy renews if they dont just non-renew you. that sucks...


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

My desktop decided to stop communicating with my monitor and I really hope that it doesn't mean that I have to have the HD wiped to figure it out, there's too much on there that I don't want to lose. It started when I was watching something, angry beeps, then freeze. Resetting the power bar did nothing, changing monitors did nothing. Could not even Crtl+Alt+Del it out of the freeze.


----------



## BLK360

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> My desktop decided to stop communicating with my monitor and I really hope that it doesn't mean that I have to have the HD wiped to figure it out, there's too much on there that I don't want to lose. It started when I was watching something, angry beeps, then freeze. Resetting the power bar did nothing, changing monitors did nothing. Could not even Crtl+Alt+Del it out of the freeze.



Have you got a really good friend, or maybe an old monitor laying about? Definitely try to make sure it's anything but the Hard disk by hooking up another monitor. Or maybe your graphics card, if you don't have one, could be a problem with your motherboard. In any event, doesn't seem likely you'll have to wipe your Hard drive. So many other things could be causing that problem to suddenly just freeze, or blue screen.


----------



## Broadside

My favorite restaurant closed in downtown Kansas City.


----------



## biglynch

only 6 hours and im back off to work. i need more sleep


----------



## djudex

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> My desktop decided to stop communicating with my monitor and I really hope that it doesn't mean that I have to have the HD wiped to figure it out, there's too much on there that I don't want to lose. It started when I was watching something, angry beeps, then freeze. Resetting the power bar did nothing, changing monitors did nothing. Could not even Crtl+Alt+Del it out of the freeze.



It probably just overheated. Unplug your computer, open up the side of the case, take a can of compressed air and blow the crap out the insides.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I took it to Best Buy, the guy did a memory dump and cleaned it a bit. Something so simple, and now I feel dumb for it.:doh: Didn't cost me a thing which was good.


----------



## Melian

I wish this house full of disgusting Tommy Hilfiger hipster-things would burn to the ground.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyyI3WtKMO8


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I wish this house full of disgusting Tommy Hilfiger hipster-things would burn to the ground.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyyI3WtKMO8


 
Haha. I don't know ANYONE that has a 'family' that perfectly fake.

Ick. I'll take my crazy, dysfunctional family any day.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> I wish this house full of disgusting Tommy Hilfiger hipster-things would burn to the ground.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyyI3WtKMO8


Needs LESS cowbell.


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Needs LESS cowbell.



Then we'll all be wearing golden diapers.


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> I wish this house full of disgusting Tommy Hilfiger hipster-things would burn to the ground.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyyI3WtKMO8



haha, they need to show the uncut version that shows the ingestion of large quantities of blow/mj/dranks, folks blowing chunks, and the porn they are filming in the master bedroom.


----------



## tigerlily

Melian said:


> I wish this house full of disgusting Tommy Hilfiger hipster-things would burn to the ground.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyyI3WtKMO8




When I clicked this link all I could think was, "What the shit". They're clapping and a cowbell, and they're all the same size, and why. This doesn't say family to me, but it does say cult. They've even replaced traditional icons with ones that are meant to worship their leader instead, such as the H for a star or angel.


----------



## FishCharming

My barnes and noble order has been sitting at the DHL facility in CA for 5 and a half days now... wtf!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> My barnes and noble order has been sitting at the DHL facility in CA for 5 and a half days now... wtf!



not cool. I hate when that shit happens. What are you getting. I'm assuming it's a book since it's B&N, the assholes are probably reading it.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> not cool. I hate when that shit happens. What are you getting. I'm assuming it's a book since it's B&N, the assholes are probably reading it.



Product Description	Quantity Ship Date	Price	
The Walking Dead, Volume 14: No Way Out	1 12-06-2011	$8.63	
The Unwritten, Volume 3: Dead Man's Knock	1 12-06-2011	$9.67	
When Elves Attack: A Joyous Christmas Greeting from the Criminal Nutbars of the Sunshine State	1 12-06-2011	$10.98	
The Infernals	1 12-06-2011	$13.45	
Ivy and Bean's Treasure Box	1 12-06-2011	$11.75	
Johannes Cabal the Necromancer	1 12-06-2011	$12.99


----------



## imfree

Seasonal Affective Disorder. I'm reasonably sure I have some, but Mom's has been building over the past few days and she's in fairly deep and couldn't work today.


----------



## Anjula

I feel alone, I'm sick and my tummy hurts


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> Product Description	Quantity Ship Date	Price
> The Walking Dead, Volume 14: No Way Out	1 12-06-2011	$8.63
> The Unwritten, Volume 3: Dead Man's Knock	1 12-06-2011	$9.67
> When Elves Attack: A Joyous Christmas Greeting from the Criminal Nutbars of the Sunshine State	1 12-06-2011	$10.98
> The Infernals	1 12-06-2011	$13.45
> Ivy and Bean's Treasure Box	1 12-06-2011	$11.75
> Johannes Cabal the Necromancer	1 12-06-2011	$12.99



holy crap sir, you could have just said "some books." 

I'd never thought I'd say this to someone . . . you read too much.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> holy crap sir, you could have just said "some books."
> 
> I'd never thought I'd say this to someone . . . you read too much.



There is no such thing as 'reading too much'!


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> holy crap sir, you could have just said "some books."
> 
> I'd never thought I'd say this to someone . . . you read too much.



Ivy and Bean's Treasure box is for my daughter but the rest are for me! there's about 2 days worth of reading there.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> Product Description	Quantity Ship Date	Price
> The Walking Dead, Volume 14: No Way Out	1 12-06-2011	$8.63
> The Unwritten, Volume 3: Dead Man's Knock	1 12-06-2011	$9.67
> When Elves Attack: A Joyous Christmas Greeting from the Criminal Nutbars of the Sunshine State	1 12-06-2011	$10.98
> The Infernals	1 12-06-2011	$13.45
> Ivy and Bean's Treasure Box	1 12-06-2011	$11.75
> Johannes Cabal the Necromancer	1 12-06-2011	$12.99



it's awesome if you have that much $$$ and love collecting books..
In my former life I did...
but now I LOVE LOVE LOVE the public library. 
My latest fascination is BOOKS ON CD.....
I love to be entertained when I drive, makes it so much more pleasant..........


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> it's awesome if you have that much $$$ and love collecting books..
> In my former life I did...
> but now I LOVE LOVE LOVE the public library.
> My latest fascination is BOOKS ON CD.....
> I love to be entertained when I drive, makes it so much more pleasant..........



im a huge audiobook fan too! i cant do the audio version for some authors and can only do the audio version for others, lol. Dean koontz books are great in audio but painful in print for example. i get all of my books off of the audio book bay. consequently this is also how i've gotten every virus on my computer, lol. 

World War Z is also amazing in audio. i know i've said this before but it is probably my favorite audio book ever they did such an amazing job with the voice cast! oh, and that one you should be able to download off of the library's digital lending program website.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> im a huge audiobook fan too! i cant do the audio version for some authors and can only do the audio version for others, lol. Dean koontz books are great in audio but painful in print for example. i get all of my books off of the audio book bay. consequently this is also how i've gotten every virus on my computer, lol.
> 
> World War Z is also amazing in audio. i know i've said this before but it is probably my favorite audio book ever they did such an amazing job with the voice cast! oh, and that one you should be able to download off of the library's digital lending program website.



cool defenitly not the type of book, i would normally read, but always like a whole-hearted recommendation. It is reserved at my library.

Thanks fish


----------



## cakeboy

I was in an elevator in a Scarborough office building a few days ago, which is bad enough if you know the area. This sketch motherfucker farted and after I exclaimed profanities and stopped gagging, I wanted to punch his balls off. Instead of doing hard time dodging dicks in a penitentiary, I becalmed myself and just tongue-lashed him.

Judging by the smell of what fell out of his ass, he's very likely dead or on life support somewhere.


----------



## Melian

cakeboy said:


> I was in an elevator in a Scarborough office building a few days ago, which is bad enough if you know the area. This sketch motherfucker farted and after I exclaimed profanities and stopped gagging, I wanted to punch his balls off. Instead of doing hard time dodging dicks in a penitentiary, I becalmed myself and just tongue-lashed him.
> 
> Judging by the smell of what fell out of his ass, he's very likely dead or on life support somewhere.



Ew....Scarborough is full of filthy people, and that's all I'll say about that.


----------



## chicken legs

It really gets my gander when folks post on my FB wall. Time for a cleanup and lock down.


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> It really gets my gander when folks post on my FB wall. Time for a cleanup and lock down.



See and you thought it was funny that I locked up mine! Even friends can just post way messed up stuff not realizing they are making public statements to your friends and family. ...Whatever it was, I hope it wasn't to bad.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

chicken legs said:


> It really gets my gander when folks post on my FB wall. Time for a cleanup and lock down.



That's the best part  I love when people post on my wall, also I leave my wall open to post even if you're not friends with me. I LOVE TROLLS!

I'm pretty sure by now everyone knows that there is no "crossing the line" posts on my wall. LOL


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> That's the best part  I love when people post on my wall, also I leave my wall open to post even if you're not friends with me. I LOVE TROLLS!
> 
> I'm pretty sure by now everyone knows that there is no "crossing the line" posts on my wall. LOL



That's why you're so awesome!


----------



## topher38

getting out of a year long relationship, little unhappy about it, but life goes on.... and there is always tomorrow.


----------



## chicken legs

Lil BigginZ said:


> That's the best part  I love when people post on my wall, also I leave my wall open to post even if you're not friends with me. I LOVE TROLLS!
> 
> I'm pretty sure by now everyone knows that there is no "crossing the line" posts on my wall. LOL



LOL...it was nothing "out of line"...I'm just a territorial biatch.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

chicken legs said:


> LOL...it was nothing "out of line"...I'm just a territorial biatch.



You should work for the FCC.


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> You should work for the FCC.



are they hiring?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

chicken legs said:


> are they hiring?



yeah, I heard they are hiring a facebook nazi.


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> yeah, I heard they are hiring a facebook nazi.



oh, well I'm more of a deleteasaurus


----------



## djudex

Went down to the Home Depot and picked up a new kitchen light fixture. When replacing the old one not only did I find out the person who put up the original was a bigger butcher than Sweeney Todd (there's an inch wide hole in the ceiling for a 1/4 inch screw) but the third light in the new fixture doesn't turn on


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Kinda bummed that mum-in-law may be in the hospital still after three weeks already for Christmas. Wish she could've gone home. Still crossing my fingers that she can be at home, but the way it's looking now, it just sucks =/


----------



## Surlysomething

Not feeling very well.

Had a hard time sleeping last night (acid reflux)

Woke up early and felt like crap. Called in saying I wouldn't be in until noon. Most people in the office are miserable. Merry Christmas (wish I was anywhere else, but a bitch needs to get paid)

I'm cold and i've had a headache all day. I have to drive out to the suburbs tonight and pretend everything is ok.


It isn't.


----------



## Melian

Man, I hate Justin Bieber. Just fucking despise that little cocksmoker.

That is all.


----------



## Treach

I'm not super pleased in myself for forgetting about these boards for awhile. I need to stop neglecting you folks.


----------



## Mordecai

My commute.


----------



## LeoGibson

I have to go out and brave the crowds today since I haven't done any Christmas shopping. I'm so not looking forward to all the assclowns I'll be dealing with today. Ho, ho, meh go shit in your hat Santa.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I have to go out and brave the crowds today since I haven't done any Christmas shopping. I'm so not looking forward to all the assclowns I'll be dealing with today. Ho, ho, meh go shit in your hat Santa.


 

Way to go! I would suggest wearing an Ipod and some Kevlar.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Way to go! I would suggest wearing an Ipod and some Kevlar.



Not a bad suggestion at all, especially as I have to take my mother-in-law with me. I'll plug in and then put her in front as cannon fodder.


----------



## FishCharming

LeoGibson said:


> I have to go out and brave the crowds today since I haven't done any Christmas shopping. I'm so not looking forward to all the assclowns I'll be dealing with today. Ho, ho, meh go shit in your hat Santa.



none? hooooly shit. good luck! traffic is insane and i stopped at a target yesterday and it was total bedlam! and when i drove by the mall there was not a single parking spot open and there were thousands of cars just driving up and down the aisles like some sort of automotive hell!


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> none? hooooly shit. good luck! traffic is insane and i stopped at a target yesterday and it was total bedlam! and when i drove by the mall there was not a single parking spot open and there were thousands of cars just driving up and down the aisles like some sort of automotive hell!


*
ONLINE or GTFO*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MY DAY pretty much sucked from the minute i got into my car to go to work.....45 minute delay on beltway
the person who cut all the checks I needed, skipped the VERY FIRST
of 6 spread sheets and then ARGUED how it was my FAULT :doh:

we were told we would get out at noon....I worked my ass off, without
any breaks, no lunch and at 3pm was finally allowed to leave STARVING
my chubby ASS off.....

have to shop for food for what I am cooking tommorow..


SO FML I have to say this ONCE.....*


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ONLINE or GTFO*



oh, i completely agree. ALL of my shopping was done online except for a few stocking stuffers i picked up at target. i needed some toiletries so i had to go anyways...


----------



## J34

Uggh. I got sick earlier this week at work. Now its been an umbearable 5 days, been coughing non stop for 3 days now!. The worst thing though is that I rarely if ever get sick, now it happens at the worst possible time.


----------



## Yakatori

Those I can hear, but can't reach....


----------



## Mishty

I don't think I'm a very good person anymore.


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> I don't think I'm a very good person anymore.



I think you are way way way to hard on yourself!!


----------



## FishCharming

Mishty said:


> I don't think I'm a very good person anymore.



good is nothing but a superfluous abstract idea with little relevence in our world. how about fuck being good and just enjoy being? 

also, i stopped watching naruto over the summer because i didnt think i could stomach another filler arc. get all the to christmas eve and decide to catch up and what do i find? FUCKING FILLER!!!! maybe this is a sign that i should stop watching cartoons meant for 8 year old japanese children...


----------



## Anjula

It's 8pm, xmas eve. I don't like xmas at all, it's sad.


----------



## Bearsy

Anjula said:


> It's 8pm, xmas eve. I don't like xmas at all, it's sad.



quoted for truth

but I do like Xmas dinner 

but I have to miss it today to work


----------



## jayduhgr8

being single and alone for the holidays always makes me very unhappy. You would figure I would be used to it by now though.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

jayduhgr8 said:


> being single and alone for the holidays always makes me very unhappy. You would figure I would be used to it by now though.



Nobody should spend the holidays alone. That's why I spend mine with Three Olive Vodkas.


----------



## topher38

I hate getting a text from people saying they are going to do something, I don't ask them to do it, but hey it would be great if they would...but nope, didn't do it..


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> I don't think I'm a very good person anymore.


You're wrong. 

And answer my freakin FB message, will ya?


----------



## Yakatori

Anjula said:


> "_It's 8pm, xmas eve. I don't like xmas at all, it's sad._"


But what's going on with your avatar? Is that a stuffed-animal or (ffaux)fur?


----------



## FishCharming

I got a couple of scarves for christmas this year and i find myself walking around the house wearing one. i find that it brings a feeling of comfort and security and that it adds a touch of class and FUCK YOU HIPSTERS FOR RUINING THIS FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> I got a couple of scarves for christmas this year and i find myself walking around the house wearing one. i find that it brings a feeling of comfort and security and that it adds a touch of class and FUCK YOU HIPSTERS FOR RUINING THIS FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!



You're welcome  I got you some organic pickles too. Wanna listen to some obscure music later? 


No joke though, scarves are the best. They have 4000 practical uses.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


> You're welcome  I got you some organic pickles too. Wanna listen to some obscure music later?
> 
> 
> No joke though, scarves are the best. They have 4000 practical uses.



They're pretty good at tying people up with...


----------



## Mordecai

I once scarfed a man in Reno just to watch him look fabulous.


----------



## jayduhgr8

today I am unhappy about senseless people who lead you to believe something and then when you go to talk to them about they slam a door in your face...not a literal door like a figurative one but still I hate people who lead others on and then when things get serious then its "oh well yea I am not interested anymore"...that really grinds my gears


----------



## HDANGEL15

jayduhgr8 said:


> today I am unhappy about senseless people who lead you to believe something and then when you go to talk to them about they slam a door in your face...not a literal door like a figurative one but still I hate people who lead others on and then when things get serious then its "oh well yea I am not interested anymore"...that really grinds my gears



*feel you brother....i am in the exact same boat 
I have been talking to someone about going to see PHISH 12/28-31 in NYC at MSG for days now...and I wondered if he was jerking my chain to get me to sext and see photos (which I NEVER SHARED of the R or X variety)....and he finally said NOT HAPPENING......I feel really shitty right now....I dont feel like going to nyc right now cause it seems like a waste if I cant see them. Just tired of people messing with my fucking HEAD. LIFE IS too SHORT too mess with peoples minds......

/rant over*


----------



## jayduhgr8

HDANGEL15 said:


> *feel you brother....i am in the exact same boat
> I have been talking to someone about going to see PHISH 12/28-31 in NYC at MSG for days now...and I wondered if he was jerking my chain to get me to sext and see photos (which I NEVER SHARED of the R or X variety)....and he finally said NOT HAPPENING......I feel really shitty right now....I dont feel like going to nyc right now cause it seems like a waste if I cant see them. Just tired of people messing with my fucking HEAD. LIFE IS too SHORT too mess with peoples minds......
> 
> /rant over*



Yea that is rather cold to cancel plans or back out of something just because someone doesn't wanna share naked pics. But when you think of it, if that is his motivation you wouldn't want someone like that in your life anyways.

I keep running into this problem over and over. Someone will come around and tell me up and down "oh yea i'm interested and I like you and all this other shit" and then when I am like alright well lets talk and see where it goes poof they're gone. :doh: Like don't tell me something just to keep me on the team just be straight up, I am an adult and can handle rejection and honesty far better than being led to believe that you feel one way when you actually don't. JUST BE REAL PEOPLE!


----------



## Shosho

Today one of my guina pigs died, and my cat ruined one of my paintings that I actually liked, so I am pretty sad about that..:/


----------



## lynnrockabilly

I'm sick with a head cold, doc didn't prescribe meds, and I need to pack my apt because I'm moving on Saturday (2 days!).


----------



## lynnrockabilly

I'm sorry to hear about your guinea pig.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I have always been a finger nail biter. The last couple of months I have been growing them so I can learn to finger pick guitar/ukulele better. With no nails you get a dull sound  Everything was all good those 2 months and I had a blast learning a new technique. That was until the other night I got drunk and ended up passing out. I woke up and all fucking 5 of my damn nails were gone. FML


----------



## Melian

We got our lizard this Exo Terra "escape-proof" worm dish for xmas:







Lies.

The little fuckers still get out, and the lizard just sits there and watches them :doh:


----------



## biglynch

the worm bowl looked like a toilet in the style of a poo, so naturaly that cheered me up by 27%... i still dont want to work NYE tho.


----------



## Zowie

My asshole ex-roommates trashed the apartment, I've kissed my damage deposit money good-bye, and am moving on with my life. I may just give the key to some homeless person so they'll have somewhere warm to sleep a few days.


----------



## ManBeef

Zowie said:


> My asshole ex-roommates trashed the apartment, I've kissed my damage deposit money good-bye, and am moving on with my life. I may just give the key to some homeless person so they'll have somewhere warm to sleep a few days.



Ima follow you... Oh yeah!!! That was fuckin shitty of them though. Sorry love

Anywhat, so the partying is done. My cousin not only took the last of my DAMN Patron but also woke me up JUST to tell me he was taking it. I am back to sleep now. Ciao


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Some people just never cease to amaze me at the ability to disappoint me
-shakes head and grabs an axe so she can have fun in Skyrim and get rid of her anger-


----------



## banjo

Haha, my orc warrior only uses an axe and a shield. It's so cathartic to charge into a room of enemies and see them go flying everywhere\off ledges

Sometimes i don't have any reason to be unhappy. I just have the white lower-middle class blues  *plays guitar riff poorly*


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

banjo said:


> Haha, my orc warrior only uses an axe and a shield. It's so cathartic to charge into a room of enemies and see them go flying everywhere\off ledges
> 
> Sometimes i don't have any reason to be unhappy. I just have the white lower-middle class blues  *plays guitar riff poorly*



I'm still too bummed I can't do this to people IRL. Nothing would just please me more then the good old-fashioned killing spree and then have them respawn about 24 hours later.


----------



## Broadside

EDIT: (posting deleted)

I'm just devastated...


----------



## pegz

I've been sick for a week now. I'm tired of it.. I've had it... I am soooo over this... uuggghhhh!!!!!


----------



## kowalskil

pegz said:


> I've been sick for a week now. I'm tired of it.. I've had it... I am soooo over this... uuggghhhh!!!!!



I was sick two weeks ago. But now am healthy and happy again. I wish you the same.

Ludwik Kowalski


----------



## pegz

kowalskil said:


> I was sick two weeks ago. But now am healthy and happy again. I wish you the same.
> 
> Ludwik Kowalski



Thank you! I desire some of that healthy and happy again!


----------



## banjo

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I'm still too bummed I can't do this to people IRL. Nothing would just please me more then the good old-fashioned killing spree and then have them respawn about 24 hours later.



I watched a giant beat a dragon to death with a club last night. It was pretty hardcore :O~ I love shouting groups of enemies off ledges too, or hitting them with my paralysis bow and watching them roll down a hill until they die. I'm level 48 and have hardly done any of the main story line :| I feel a bit burned out on the game which is a compliment in a way as there's so much content. 

Today i am sad that i have to take my month old banjo back to its store as one of the tuning pegs popped out  

Also have to take a necklace back that looks like HR Gigers rendition of a turd that my mum didn't like for xmas  Waah wah wah


----------



## Tad

Last night while I was walking home I stumbled into the midst of some drama....a young woman wanting to drive away, her ex-boyfriend not willing to let her, being very bullying. I simply stayed there and watched, pretty sure he'd not go over the line with a witness, but he was being very stubbornly bullying and manipulative. Finally walked the young woman to a store where she could use the phone to call the police. On the way back to her car to meet the police the boyfriend intercepts us, and was getting so in her way that she couldn't carry on towards the car, and when she said she'd called the police he started sounding increasingly beligerent. 

We were beside the building where we work, so I got us around to the entrance, swiped the lock open, got her inside, then had to slam the door on his fingers a couple of times before he'd let the door go. I called the police back from work and had them meet her there. Once the police got my name and contact info I got a co-worker who had been working late to drive me home.

ETA: That was the first time in my life when I really wished I carried a mobile phone. I'd been planning on buying my wife a smart phone for her birthday and taking over her old one, might move the date of that up.

What I'm unhappy about is that the guy who was being the bully lives right on my usual walking route to work, and he knows where I work. I don't think he'll be out looking to cause trouble for me, but hard to know how much he'll pin his failure to corrall her upon my intervention  To be on the safe side I drove to work today, and will walk a different route for the next while, but eventually I'm going to want to take the short route again.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> Last night while I was walking home I stumbled into the midst of some drama....a young woman wanting to drive away, her ex-boyfriend not willing to let her, being very bullying. I simply stayed there and watched, pretty sure he'd not go over the line with a witness, but he was being very stubbornly bullying and manipulative. Finally walked the young woman to a store where she could use the phone to call the police. On the way back to her car to meet the police the boyfriend intercepts us, and was getting so in her way that she couldn't carry on towards the car, and when she said she'd called the police he started sounding increasingly beligerent.
> 
> We were beside the building where we work, so I got us around to the entrance, swiped the lock open, got her inside, then had to slam the door on his fingers a couple of times before he'd let the door go. I called the police back from work and had them meet her there. Once the police got my name and contact info I got a co-worker who had been working late to drive me home.
> 
> ETA: That was the first time in my life when I really wished I carried a mobile phone. I'd been planning on buying my wife a smart phone for her birthday and taking over her old one, might move the date of that up.
> 
> What I'm unhappy about is that the guy who was being the bully lives right on my usual walking route to work, and he knows where I work. I don't think he'll be out looking to cause trouble for me, but hard to know how much he'll pin his failure to corrall her upon my intervention  To be on the safe side I drove to work today, and will walk a different route for the next while, but eventually I'm going to want to take the short route again.


 
It's very scary out there, isn't it. 

When you almost have to think twice about helping someone out who clearly needs help is pretty messed up.

I'm glad you both made it out safely.


----------



## LeoGibson

Reminds me of a time when I was in my early 20's at the beach, a guy was fighting with his GF and slapping her. I pulled him off and wrapped him up, only to have the GF start wailing on my back because I had her BF. WTF?

That's why I won't intervene anymore unless hands are being thrown. I think a phone would probably be a good idea for you Tad, that way you can call the police and just keep watch until they get there to sort it out. Folks can get crazy about those domestic issues.

But either way, phone or no phone, you did a good thing. Thumbs up to you.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I'm not exactly unhappy. I'm in this state where I am sad, mellow, unmotivated and am in this annoying state of randomly zoning out and thinking about people.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Unhappy.

Why? Because some people can just make me sick to the bone because they will never face their problems and solve it. Instead, they just push people away.

I'm just fucking done because really, I tend to make the big fucking mistake to give a shit.


----------



## topher38

Well talked with the ex-gf saying wants to keep talking and be friends.. maybe I am a bit dickish said nope don't have time to be your friend...


----------



## FishCharming

topher38 said:


> Well talked with the ex-gf saying wants to keep talking and be friends.. maybe I am a bit dickish said nope don't have time to be your friend...



friends with benefits? there's nothing quite like casual sex to help you through this trying time. also, you dont need to feel bad if you "accidently" poke her in the brown eye!


----------



## topher38

FishCharming said:


> friends with benefits? there's nothing quite like casual sex to help you through this trying time. also, you dont need to feel bad if you "accidently" poke her in the brown eye!



Nope not even LOL.. benefits..


----------



## FishCharming

topher38 said:


> Nope not even LOL.. benefits..



well, you can tell her that being friends is a great idea. invite her over, have a couple glasses of wine, tell her how great of an idea it was for you guys to just be friends since now you can really be open with her without all of the pressure of labels. be charming and witty and then poke her. and then as soon as you're done pat her on the shoulder, tell her it was fun and ask her if she wants you to walk her out. once at the door reiterate how great it is to be friends.


----------



## topher38

FishCharming said:


> well, you can tell her that being friends is a great idea. invite her over, have a couple glasses of wine, tell her how great of an idea it was for you guys to just be friends since now you can really be open with her without all of the pressure of labels. be charming and witty and then poke her. and then as soon as you're done pat her on the shoulder, tell her it was fun and ask her if she wants you to walk her out. once at the door reiterate how great it is to be friends.



All great ideas... :bow:


----------



## Anjula

It's cold, the first snow outside. I just woke up late for classes, I'm hungry but there is nothing to eat in my house. Thanks God I have "only" 7 hours today


----------



## Goreki

NOTHING!!!! Ha ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## FishCharming

every time i eat frozen pizza i burn the roof of my mouth...


----------



## topher38

I am starting to like laying on the mat after I get knocked down...


----------



## ITheFire

I'm unhappy that birthday is going to suck. Every year my birthday sucks. 
So this year, I've decided that te 12th is just another day. I'll wake up, go to school, and everything will be the same. Fuck my existence. Lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I broke my Epiphone acoustic guitar


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> I broke my Epiphone acoustic guitar



Serious bummer dude. 
My condolences


----------



## Anjula

Lil BigginZ said:


> I broke my Epiphone acoustic guitar



: ((( rip bacon...


----------



## Surlysomething

Feeling sick. *ugh*


----------



## lovelocs

Lil BigginZ said:


> I broke my Epiphone acoustic guitar



Sad face.

And I, too, am feeling sick.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Everything!!!grrrr
money, politics, social problems, etc. Grrr, grrr, grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Melian

So.....much.....work......


----------



## banjo

My flatmate moved his girlfriend in without asking, taking away what little physical space i had left so i'm going to move out soon. I didn't even know about her moving in until they were moving in all her crap. It's not a matter of standing up for myself because they didn't even give me that chance. It's just a matter of there being no space for me left in the unit. Blergh


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> So.....much.....work......


 
Happy New Year, lady!

(or whatever the cool kids are saying these days)


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Happy New Year, lady!
> 
> (or whatever the cool kids are saying these days)



It will much happier when my thesis is finished! 

Also, I don't want to know what the "cool" kids are saying. They all have a problem with pants: they either don't appear to be wearing them, or look like they shit themselves.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> It will much happier when my thesis is finished!
> 
> Also, I don't want to know what the "cool" kids are saying. They all have a problem with pants: they either don't appear to be wearing them, or look like they shit themselves.


 

True. I'm surrouned by Asian boys that want to look desperately like girls, it's a bit disconcerting.

Hello kitty anyone? *blech*


----------



## freakyfred

I've been ill for the first time in ages. I've forgotten how much it sucks bleh


----------



## Goreki

My housemate left for a week. I kind of miss her, but to make sure I don't pine too much, she also left a sinkful of dirty dishes.


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> My housemate left for a week. I kind of miss her, but to make sure I don't pine too much, she also left a sinkful of dirty dishes.


Wow, how thoughtful. You know, just to let her know how much you missed her, you should leave her a pillowcase full of used kitty litter. Don't have a cat? Now's time to make friends with your neighbors!


----------



## Goreki

CastingPearls said:


> Wow, how thoughtful. You know, just to let her know how much you missed her, you should leave her a pillowcase full of used kitty litter. Don't have a cat? Now's time to make friends with your neighbors!


is getting drunk and passing out naked on her bed acceptable?


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> is getting drunk and passing out naked on her bed acceptable?


Only if body fluids are involved. C'mon!!! You're creative!!!


----------



## banjo

Goreki said:


> My housemate left for a week. I kind of miss her, but to make sure I don't pine too much, she also left a sinkful of dirty dishes.



:s I left 2 coffee mugs behind and maybe 1 plate when i came here to housesit for my mum for a week. The reason i'm unsure is because the whole sink was full of their dirty dishes. ;O


----------



## Paquito

Goreki said:


> My housemate left for a week. I kind of miss her, but to make sure I don't pine too much, she also left a sinkful of dirty dishes.



Just do what I did: stack the dirty dishes in front of her bedroom door. Because sometimes being passive-aggressive is awesome.


----------



## Goreki

banjo said:


> :s I left 2 coffee mugs behind and maybe 1 plate when i came here to housesit for my mum for a week. The reason i'm unsure is because the whole sink was full of their dirty dishes. ;O


I house sat at an old friends place once, and it was filthy! I thought that it might have been hard for him to clean properly because he has limited use of what used to be his dominant arm, but after a few glasses I wine, I stuck my right arm down the back of my skirt and cleaned three whole rooms with just my left hand. 

I have not yet found a decent excuse for leaving piles of dishes around.


----------



## biglynch

the worst hangover ever. Feckin cabo wabo!


----------



## Surlysomething

So sick.

At work out of necessity. Biding my time until I can go home.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Mixed happy unhappy

Unhappy some asshole had the fucking nerve to place his car on my parking lot. On the other hand very pleased as to what might await him because he won't be able to get out until next morning.

Gave him a warning once. Now I'm gonna block the car. Next time. I might accidentally drop my screwdriver or hammer on the hood of the car.

<//<**


----------



## SitiTomato

Unhappy I woke up and have to go to work in two hours. I hate sleeping the whole day away


----------



## CastingPearls

This is both a happy and unhappy:

I'm unhappy that I thought someone had a lot better taste than I gave them credit for. I guess when you can't reach high, aiming for the gutter is more achievable. 

I'm happy the other one is so delusional to think they 'won' something, that they're not going to realize the same thing is going to happen to them, and once the former sees one pic of the latter that they haven't photoshopped to oblivion or actually meets them (ha ha as if) they'll realize they have to use a fucking nit comb to pull the knots out of their hairy ass while dealing with someone with the personality of a dial tone.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> This is both a happy and unhappy:
> 
> I'm unhappy that I thought someone had a lot better taste than I gave them credit for. I guess when you can't reach high, aiming for the gutter is more achievable.
> 
> I'm happy the other one is so delusional to think they 'won' something, that they're not going to realize the same thing is going to happen to them, and once the former sees one pic of the latter that they haven't photoshopped to oblivion or actually meets them (ha ha as if) they'll realize they have to use a fucking nit comb to pull the knots out of their hairy ass while dealing with someone with the personality of a dial tone.



Word!......................


----------



## lovelocs

Gave a massage to a BHM client a few days ago: he had had breast reduction surgery. Big scars and nipple reconstruction, the whole nine yards. I am not a raving moob fan, but g_d! Please do not mutilate yourselves, guys. Call me and we can go bra shopping...


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

lovelocs said:


> Gave a massage to a BHM client a few days ago: he had had breast reduction surgery. Big scars and nipple reconstruction, the whole nine yards. I am not a raving moob fan, but g_d! Please do not mutilate yourselves, guys. Call me and we can go bra shopping...



I had my first professional massage the other day. It was quite good. I now have a membership.


----------



## lovelocs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I had my first professional massage the other day. It was quite good. I now have a membership.



Big massage is lovely, and I'll tell you a secret: most of the massage therapists I've talked to prefer a larger body. We can really dig into the client, with less fear of hurting them. IT'S SO FUN to put your fist into an ample thigh or the lower back or the bottom of a foot and just roll it around.


----------



## Mordecai

I always tell the masseuses "harder" because I like really hard massages.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

xD Know what you guys mean. My boyfriend and I went to a Thai massage salon and the lady was really gentle with me because I do have a painlimit, I just make odd cracking noises.

The other lady either had a lot of pent up aggression that she was having that much fun or my boyfriend has a *really* high pain limit because the things she was doing to him (The back-cracking, twisting and all that jazz) Damn.

We've never felt so good afterwards. Totally worth it. 100 bucks for an hour and a half full-body massage with oils and aroma.


----------



## SitiTomato

Unhappy about people not scraping off their plates before putting them in the sink.

Soggy bread :sad:


----------



## Surlysomething

It takes a lot for me to give up on something/someone I believe in or love. But when i'm treated poorly over and over, it's a done deal.


You blew it.


----------



## freakyfred

I feel godawful. Terrible cough and a headcold. This is not pleasant.


----------



## JenFromOC

I know that people think it's "paradise".....but, let me tell you. This state sucks! You ain't never seen a cluster fuck like this. Aloha.


----------



## Melian

JenFromOC said:


> I know that people think it's "paradise".....but, let me tell you. This state sucks! You ain't never seen a cluster fuck like this. Aloha.



What do you mean? I'll admit, it does look like paradise (to someone who has never been there...).


----------



## SitiTomato

I went to the store while hungry and having WAY too many cravings. Now I feel like I need to have a junk food detox and there's nothing healthy in the house.

Really past me? You had to get that giant box of chicken balls but couldn't pick up a salad or piece of fruit to balance it out?


----------



## JenFromOC

Melian said:


> What do you mean? I'll admit, it does look like paradise (to someone who has never been there...).



Well, to be honest, the tourist part of Hawaii is paradise....they pump a ton of money into making it beautiful. I live in a city that reminds me of Los Angeles....there's traffic and homeless people...and crime. I can see Pearl Harbor from my backyard. Not complaining about the beauty of this place. It's more that I hate the "Aloha" attitude. The government is inefficient, they hate white people....and everything is a hassle.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Well, to be honest, the tourist part of Hawaii is paradise....they pump a ton of money into making it beautiful. I live in a city that reminds me of Los Angeles....there's traffic and homeless people...and crime. I can see Pearl Harbor from my backyard. Not complaining about the beauty of this place. It's more that I hate the "Aloha" attitude. The government is inefficient, they hate white people....and everything is a hassle.



Imagine how much worse it's going to get. You just got there and you're already complaining/fed up with it. Just like a fucking howlie...


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Imagine how much worse it's going to get. You just got there and you're already complaining/fed up with it. Just like a fucking howlie...



22 months....I can do it lol


----------



## Melian

JenFromOC said:


> Well, to be honest, the tourist part of Hawaii is paradise....they pump a ton of money into making it beautiful. I live in a city that reminds me of Los Angeles....there's traffic and homeless people...and crime. I can see Pearl Harbor from my backyard. Not complaining about the beauty of this place. It's more that I hate the "Aloha" attitude. The government is inefficient, they hate white people....and everything is a hassle.



Gotcha. Well, hopefully there aren't any unpleasant surprises left!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I don't feel like starting my week yet........BOOOO
I want MORE WEEKEND*


----------



## Mordecai

Bronchitis!


----------



## lovelocs

Two hour deep tissue massage. 




He paid with a $100 bill and left no tip.


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelocs said:


> Two hour deep tissue massage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paid with a $100 bill and left no tip.


Piece of shit.

Hugs.


----------



## SitiTomato

Doing and redoing a project over and over to a different set of instructions Ad nauseam. 

It's been a frustrating work week.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Still dealing with changing medications. It's making me go insane.

I'm also losing my childhood home pretty soon - which means I'm losing my comfort zone and might end up going completely mad (since my home is the only place I feel safe)

I can't eat. 

I sleep all the time. 


Sometimes I think it'd be better to just give up on everything. Why bother living if everything worth living for is going to be ripped away from you?

I don't know why I'm even bothering typing this out here. No one here will give half a shit.


----------



## HDANGEL15

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Still dealing with changing medications. It's making me go insane.
> 
> I'm also losing my childhood home pretty soon - which means I'm losing my comfort zone and might end up going completely mad (since my home is the only place I feel safe)
> 
> I can't eat.
> 
> I sleep all the time.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think it'd be better to just give up on everything. Why bother living if everything worth living for is going to be ripped away from you?
> 
> I don't know why I'm even bothering typing this out here. No one here will give half a shit.



*i think alot of people care about you (((MARY))) sorry to hear of your situation...I have enough friends struggling with meds to know how hellish it is... MY HEART goes out to you..on that; as for the rest you will adapt in time....and this will pass and life will happen god willing...big hugs to you*


----------



## Surlysomething

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Still dealing with changing medications. It's making me go insane.
> 
> I'm also losing my childhood home pretty soon - which means I'm losing my comfort zone and might end up going completely mad (since my home is the only place I feel safe)
> 
> I can't eat.
> 
> I sleep all the time.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think it'd be better to just give up on everything. Why bother living if everything worth living for is going to be ripped away from you?
> 
> I don't know why I'm even bothering typing this out here. No one here will give half a shit.



I'm sorry you're having a hard time with your medication, Mary. I've been there and it sucks so much. Try not to be too hard on yourself though, sleep if you need to.

And part of growing up is giving up childhood homes and comfort zones. We have to go out and create our own. It can be scary, but you will make your own comfort zone when you are ready.

Feel better.


----------



## FishCharming

i drank half a liter of vodka and a disturbing number of redbulls last night... today is pretty much ruined :really sad:


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i drank half a liter of vodka and a disturbing number of redbulls last night... today is pretty much ruined :really sad:



*I am grateful that combo did not EXIST 15+ yrs ago when I stopped drinking..

that sounds like a HELL I NEVER want to experience.....
amphetamines and barbituates all in one gulp


.....*


----------



## LeoGibson

FishCharming said:


> i drank half a liter of vodka and a disturbing number of redbulls last night... today is pretty much ruined :really sad:



At least it wasn't Jager and red bulls. That would ruin me for 2 days afterwards. For some reason Jager does not agree with my constitution.


----------



## Goreki

I've just spent the day sleeping. And I orded pizza which I
KNOW makes me feel lethargic and crappy. Ugh. I think it's time to get off my arse, throw that pizza in the bin and do some housework.


----------



## SitiTomato

Goreki said:


> I've just spent the day sleeping. And I orded pizza which I
> KNOW makes me feel lethargic and crappy. Ugh. I think it's time to get off my arse, throw that pizza in the bin and do some housework.



Hey hey woah!

I'm all for being more productive but I cannot condone throwing away perfectly good pizza.

Send it over this way.


----------



## Yakatori

Goreki said:


> "_...Ugh. I think it's time to get off my arse, throw that pizza in the bin and do some housework._"


You said "bin" instead of "garbage" or "trash" or "away" or "On the ground"....


----------



## Goreki

SitiTomato said:


> Hey hey woah!
> 
> I'm all for being more productive but I cannot condone throwing away perfectly good pizza.
> 
> Send it over this way.


I think it'll be penicillin by the time it gets to you.

And I say bin, Yakatori because that's where rubbish goes before it is collect by the garbage man.


----------



## Tad

The first time an independent coffee shop opened up near where I lived, back in the early 90s, I remember seeing on their menu what they called the Red Eye special, which was an extra-large coffee with 2 shots of espresso added to it. I remember thinking "If you need that much caffeine, you have a problem"

I just realized that this morning I've had two standard cups of coffee and two espresso, which would add up to much the same!

Why I'm unhappy is it made me realize that I need to start cutting back on my caffeine intake, which is never fun times


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> The first time an independent coffee shop opened up near where I lived, back in the early 90s, I remember seeing on their menu what they called the Red Eye special, which was an extra-large coffee with 2 shots of espresso added to it. I remember thinking "If you need that much caffeine, you have a problem"
> 
> I just realized that this morning I've had two standard cups of coffee and two espresso, which would add up to much the same!
> 
> Why I'm unhappy is it made me realize that I need to start cutting back on my caffeine intake, which is never fun times



i wouldn't worry about it too much. to put it in perspective that red-eye has as much caffeine as a regular cup of starbuck's coffee...


----------



## lovelocs

I sent a vintage necklace set to a buyer through eBay, and she claims that one of the earrings I sent her was broken. At first I wondered if I missed something, but after I saw the picture, I knew there was *NO WAY.* The earring didn't have a bent prong or anything simple: it was literally in pieces. No way I could have missed that. So now I have to wait for her to return the item, refund the item, reassemble the destroyed earring, and I have to put it back on the market.




Lying B1tch.


----------



## SitiTomato

I'm unhappy with pants right now. They fit awkwardly, they fall down, they're too tight and binding in the front, too loose in the back, too long so they get frayed on the bottoms.

They fail to prevent thigh chafing, they restrict movement and tonight just went ahead and SPLIT on me at work.

Maybe it's just my pants or a fat person pant issue in general but all of mine suck.


----------



## Tad

I'm not even all that big, and I hate pants. Over the belly and they don't stay up, under the belly puts the waistband at skater-boy levels, leaves the crotch somewhere mid-thigh, and the cuffs dragging in the dirt. And even if they stay in place, I'm always having to loosen my belt when I sit down and tighten it when I stand up (else I'm being cut in half or they fall down). I found dress pants with pleated fronts were more forgiving, but they are so far out of fashion and not particularly nice otherwise.


----------



## lovelocs

^^^Try knits, with an elastic waistband. As a woman, I'm lucky enough to be able to wear dresses and skirts, and pretty much abandoned pants a few years back. But yeah, elastic is our friend.


----------



## BigChaz

Tad said:


> I'm not even all that big, and I hate pants. Over the belly and they don't stay up, under the belly puts the waistband at skater-boy levels, leaves the crotch somewhere mid-thigh, and the cuffs dragging in the dirt. And even if they stay in place, I'm always having to loosen my belt when I sit down and tighten it when I stand up (else I'm being cut in half or they fall down). I found dress pants with pleated fronts were more forgiving, but they are so far out of fashion and not particularly nice otherwise.



Fucking amen. Standing up, pants fall off belly. Pants under belly means I have a gut that will hang out of my shirt when I move certain ways. Sitting down with pants over belly = get cut in half.

We should all just start wearing giant yoga pants.


----------



## Tad

http://www.starzlife.com/wp-content/files/2009/10/homer_muumuu.jpg

....or maybe not. But at least it would be more comfy!


----------



## fritzi

SitiTomato said:


> I'm unhappy with pants right now. They fit awkwardly, they fall down, they're too tight and binding in the front, too loose in the back, too long so they get frayed on the bottoms.
> 
> They fail to prevent thigh chafing, they restrict movement and tonight just went ahead and SPLIT on me at work.
> 
> Maybe it's just my pants or a fat person pant issue in general but all of mine suck.





Tad said:


> I'm not even all that big, and I hate pants. Over the belly and they don't stay up, under the belly puts the waistband at skater-boy levels, leaves the crotch somewhere mid-thigh, and the cuffs dragging in the dirt. And even if they stay in place, I'm always having to loosen my belt when I sit down and tighten it when I stand up (else I'm being cut in half or they fall down). I found dress pants with pleated fronts were more forgiving, but they are so far out of fashion and not particularly nice otherwise.





BigChaz said:


> Fucking amen. Standing up, pants fall off belly. Pants under belly means I have a gut that will hang out of my shirt when I move certain ways. Sitting down with pants over belly = get cut in half.
> 
> We should all just start wearing giant yoga pants.



Not wanting to belittle your discomfort ... it actually looks pretty darn cute when a big guy struggles to adjust his pants, make them stay up under the belly! :wubu:


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> The first time an independent coffee shop opened up near where I lived, back in the early 90s, I remember seeing on their menu what they called the Red Eye special, which was an extra-large coffee with 2 shots of espresso added to it. I remember thinking "If you need that much caffeine, you have a problem"
> 
> I just realized that this morning I've had two standard cups of coffee and two espresso, which would add up to much the same!
> 
> Why I'm unhappy is it made me realize that I need to start cutting back on my caffeine intake, which is never fun times



Don't! 

Life is not worth living if you try to fight every minor vice (... or what mainly zealots consider as such)! And since almost everything - down to sugar - is being rendered pathological one way or the other these days, we need to uphold the last legal and socially half-way accepted addictive substance we have: caffeine!

See it from the more laid back European perspective: They consider the vilification of caffeine as another one of these proto-religious crazes of North Americans .... and happily drink their third espresso!


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Don't!
> 
> Life is not worth living if you try to fight every minor vice (... or what mainly zealots consider as such)! And since almost everything - down to sugar - is being rendered pathological one way or the other these days, we need to uphold the last legal and socially half-way accepted addictive substance we have: caffeine!
> 
> See it from the more laid back European perspective: They consider the vilification of caffeine as another one of these proto-religious crazes of North Americans .... and happily drink their third espresso!



I'm hardly going to deny myself caffeine! Just try and cut down a bit. See, once you are used to a certain level, on rough days you want a bit more than usual for that extra kick, but then you gradually begin to get used to that higher level, and it keeps creeping up.

So to prevent hitting crazy levels, either having to not indulge in that bit extra from time to time, or lower the baseline.

Lowering the baseline is....aggravating, I guess you could say--for a couple of months. But it is a far, far, better thing than saying I don't get to indulge in extra from time to time


----------



## J34

Have been sick for the past week since coming back from my roadtrip this past weekend to DC. Well I am feeling better now, but I haven't been able to work this week because I can barely speak.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> I'm hardly going to deny myself caffeine! Just try and cut down a bit. See, once you are used to a certain level, on rough days you want a bit more than usual for that extra kick, but then you gradually begin to get used to that higher level, and it keeps creeping up.
> 
> So to prevent hitting crazy levels, either having to not indulge in that bit extra from time to time, or lower the baseline.
> 
> Lowering the baseline is....aggravating, I guess you could say--for a couple of months. But it is a far, far, better thing than saying I don't get to indulge in extra from time to time



I get your point - years ago I switched to the combo of coffee in the morning - tea in the afternoon for the same 'sensible' reasons.

Still - this constant vilification of anything that's remotely fun, tasty, stimulating whatever, this perpetual induction of all types of guilt complexes, of having to justify any behavior considered as deviant in any form (... which is probably everything except munching on carrot sticks), of finding oneself constantly in a definsive position one way or the other is currently getting to me.... sorry for the rant... it's a long cold winter ....


----------



## Tad

LOL, Agouderia, no need to apologize for ranting! This is the unhappy thread, after all 

(and actually, I do tea in the afternoon too....one teabag, although often used 2-3 times).

My new unhappiness: my wife has had one knee giving her a lot of problems over the last year, they just found that the bone had gotten rough, meaning that it keeps re-damaging the surrounding tissue. Excercises and physiotherapy should help.....but the biggest thing she can probably do is lose weight. I know this is the BHM/FFA board, but I hope you all can feel some FA sympathy for dealing with cold, hard, reality.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am full of fear about losing my best /oldest friend in this world......she is lying in the hospital and sedated very heavily by drugs while her brains swelling goes down.....1/2 of me thinks she is perhaps already a vegetable, and then 1/2 of me just thinks about having my FRIEND BACK....god saved her for some reason........*


----------



## SitiTomato

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am full of fear about losing my best /oldest friend in this world......she is lying in the hospital and sedated very heavily by drugs while her brains swelling goes down.....1/2 of me thinks she is perhaps already a vegetable, and then 1/2 of me just thinks about having my FRIEND BACK....god saved her for some reason........*



This is just so frightening, I really can't imagine how you're feeling. I really hope your friend is still in there and will recover.


Please keep us posted on any developments HD


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am full of fear about losing my best /oldest friend in this world......she is lying in the hospital and sedated very heavily by drugs while her brains swelling goes down.....1/2 of me thinks she is perhaps already a vegetable, and then 1/2 of me just thinks about having my FRIEND BACK....god saved her for some reason........*



My warmest thoughts and prayers are going out to your friend and to you as well during this time. Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Thelonious

Finally got the courage to ask someone out on a date on short notice, she had plans with a friend (girl) and that I could join them afterwards. Text finally came and said she felt sorry for leaving me in the dark and didn't do anything afterwards after all. I'm sure that is the case, but still beating myself up about it. 28 yo and alone and valentine's coming up I can't help but assume the worst.


----------



## lovelocs

Whitney Houston died.
:really sad:

Remember the music.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> My warmest thoughts and prayers are going out to your friend and to you as well during this time. Best wishes for a full recovery.



*thanks...spent the entire day with her...no improvements and not responding to commands, such as blink, squeeze my hand, wiggle a toe...after 5 days they have decided it's not a stroke?? and they are doing her FIRST MRI?? WTF WTF WTF WTF...we are trying to get her helicoptered from no where in VA 100 miles from ALL HER FRIENDS AND FAMILY...to Johns Hopkins University 

I can't explain what it feels like to pull up your best friends eyelids and feel invisible *


----------



## imaginarydiva21

LeoGibson said:


> At least it wasn't Jager and red bulls. That would ruin me for 2 days afterwards. For some reason Jager does not agree with my constitution.



jaugerbombs are deff the best drink


----------



## Anjula

In Poland, we have a nice holiday called "fat thursday" when you HAVE to eat at least 6 donuts lol so you can buy em everywhere and they have the most amazing tastes. Unfortunately I'm in the middle of very strict diet so I cant have a bite...


----------



## Mordecai

Anjula said:


> In Poland, we have a nice holiday called "fat thursday" when you HAVE to eat at least 6 donuts lol so you can buy em everywhere and they have the most amazing tastes. Unfortunately I'm in the middle of very strict diet so I cant have a bite...



You have to eat at least 6, diet or not! You said it yourself!


----------



## freakyfred

I'm unhappy cause Ireland doesn't have a Fat Thursday.


----------



## Anjula

Mordecai said:


> You have to eat at least 6, diet or not! You said it yourself!



ok, let's say you're supposed to


----------



## Surlysomething

I had an emotionally draining, exhausting day.
I actually feel sick from the whole thing. 

It solidified a lot of things for me, but it also broke my heart quite a bit.


C'est la vie.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

J34 said:


> Have been sick for the past week since coming back from my roadtrip this past weekend to DC. Well I am feeling better now, but I haven't been able to work this week because I can barely speak.



I am so sorry you've been sick.


----------



## J34

Heavy_Cream said:


> I am so sorry you've been sick.



Thanks for the kind words.

I can't wait until this month is over. besides a small weekend roadtrip, its been pretty bad. Apart from a family death last week, I got robbed last night at work. I guess the old adage wolf in sheep's clothing is quite true.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm finding that the people in my life are increasingly exhausting.

So many 'rules'. So superficial.


----------



## freakyfred

A family member be-rated me for eating a burger and said she found fat people offensive.

ugh


----------



## imfree

freakyfred said:


> A family member be-rated me for eating a burger and said she found fat people offensive.
> 
> ugh



That's sad. She must not find hatred offensive at all.


----------



## FishCharming

freakyfred said:


> A family member be-rated me for eating a burger and said she found fat people offensive.
> 
> ugh



did you tell her that you are both in the same boat then because you find raging cunts to be offensive?


----------



## Surlysomething

freakyfred said:


> A family member be-rated me for eating a burger and said she found fat people offensive.
> 
> ugh


 
I need her number. Someone needs to get cranked.


----------



## lovelocs

Surlysomething said:


> I need her number. Someone needs to get cranked.



We should all call her, while eating hamburgers and chewing loudly. I will smack my lips in her ear.


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> did you tell her that you are both in the same boat then because you find raging cunts to be offensive?



If I could rep this, I so would... and if anyone ever says something like that to me I'm stealing that line.


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelocs said:


> We should all call her, while eating hamburgers and chewing loudly. I will smack my lips in her ear.


 

Hahaha. I will sing loudly..."I LOVE MY FATZ!"


----------



## CastingPearls

I fixed my scale and have checked it three times, so it's good to go. I thought I had lost 65 lbs. but it's really 80. Mostly from an ulcer. My hair is falling out. A metabolic condition I have that kicks into gear when I lose weight has just kicked in and my father said,' Good!!! You can stand to knock off a few more. So what if your hair falls out? It'll grow back.' I said, 'It's happened before and landed me in the hospital. It's a sign of malnutrition. And the condition kicking in is very bad.' He said, 'Hey, just as long as you keep losing weight....' I said, I'll never be good enough to you, will I? You wouldn't be happy unless I was 150 lbs. even if it meant I was in a coffin.' Then he wants to know why I don't want to talk to him. 

The man weighs 300 lbs. The last time he lost weight was when he was 20 but this makes him a doctor, PHD, nutritionist and diet guru, according to him, never mind the fact that he gained that weight back and added another 100 lbs to it. The fact that I've lost over 320 lbs. and kept it off for five years doesn't measure up to his weight loss FIFTY FUCKING YEARS AGO. He'd rather I risk my life to be thin. Fuck him.

I want to hurt him. Bad.


----------



## lovelocs

^^^ You have my permission to eff him up. 


Also, it's the last day of my period, I ate too much sugar, and I haven't had enough sleep. I at least know enough to know that this is why I hate the world myself included.


----------



## Surlysomething

PMS + sore boobs.


You've been warned.


----------



## Treach

I'm kinda pissed that because I am an idiot I just now realized I can check out my rep gains on here. All this time people have bee saying kind shit to me and I've been unintentionally totally whiffing them!


----------



## LeoGibson

Took a load of debris to the landfill and picked up a chunk of concrete and popped something in my elbow and forearm and now even holding a cup of coffee hurts like a ring-tailed bitch. So much for a productive 3 day weekend.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Took a load of debris to the landfill and picked up a chunk of concrete and popped something in my elbow and forearm and now even holding a cup of coffee hurts like a ring-tailed bitch. So much for a productive 3 day weekend.


 

That sucks. You're no spring chicken, Mr! Haha.


Feel better.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> That sucks. You're no spring chicken, Mr! Haha.



:bow: True Dat!


My mind says 18, my connective tissues say 80, I guess I'll just have to lay up and do heat and ice. A heating pad for my elbow and ice in my drink.:happy: It will be a slightly different productive 3 day weekend now.

Makin' lemonade from lemons here!



Surlysomething said:


> Feel better.



Thanks!


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> :bow: True Dat!
> 
> 
> My mind says 18, my connective tissues say 80, I guess I'll just have to lay up and do heat and ice. A heating pad for my elbow and ice in my drink.:happy: It will be a slightly different productive 3 day weekend now.
> 
> Makin' lemonade from lemons here!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hope you get better soon, Leo. I couldn't help thinkin' that "Makin Lemonade" would make a great song title or hook for you to work!


----------



## Bearsy

I just bought 4 Tim Hortons for a total of 12 or 13 since the game started and I still haven't even won a goddamn coffee or donut yet.

I'm legitimately angry and I'm not buying another one until the game is over.


----------



## LeoGibson

imfree said:


> Hope you get better soon, Leo. I couldn't help thinkin' that "Makin Lemonade" would make a great song title or hook for you to work!



Thanks, it'll be better Monday I'm sure. It has no choice in the matter.

Might be a hook worth exploring, I'll put it in my notebook. You never know when the something you file away will fit something else down the line.:happy:


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> I just bought 4 Tim Hortons for a total of 12 or 13 since the game started and I still haven't even won a goddamn coffee or donut yet.
> 
> I'm legitimately angry and I'm not buying another one until the game is over.



DUDE, me too, I haven't gotten shit-all yet. But I love timmies, I'll keep going even if they won't give me free stuff.


----------



## Rojohnson

Lost my wallet last night so I had to miss work(at a job I love) and spend all day cancelling credit cards and getting a new license in a new state, not fun


----------



## Surlysomething

Bearsy said:


> I just bought 4 Tim Hortons for a total of 12 or 13 since the game started and I still haven't even won a goddamn coffee or donut yet.
> 
> I'm legitimately angry and I'm not buying another one until the game is over.



I bought my first cup since the game started and won a free coffee! Luck of the draw.


----------



## topher38

I have no caller ID at work and my ex called.. "The I wanted to check on you call and tell you how great things are for me" made my day, wish I could drink Tequila on the job sometimes.. :doh:


----------



## lovelocs

topher38 said:


> I have no caller ID at work and my ex called.. "The I wanted to check on you call and tell you how great things are for me" made my day, wish I could drink Tequila on the job sometimes.. :doh:













Sorry.


----------



## PandaGeek

I'm unhappy because while at work I heard the story of a young man who died due to juvenile diabetes. While lots of money was raised in his name, its still upsetting that a kid like that had to die so young.


----------



## FishCharming

it's sunday and that means back to work tomorrow... i realize that i have a whole day of rest ahead of me but it still hangs around, tainting the day like an old fart...


----------



## topher38

FishCharming said:


> it's sunday and that means back to work tomorrow... i realize that i have a whole day of rest ahead of me but it still hangs around, tainting the day like an old fart...



Wow that is a downer, talking work and old farts in one post... much rep.. from a rep'less man...


----------



## Surlysomething

I woke up with a plugged ear.

It's turning into a cold...


----------



## MRdobolina

spring allergies turning to a full blown cold


----------



## Twilley

The closer I get to my goals, the more hollow and useless I start to feel. It's like my body's trying to sabotage everything ._.


----------



## Polarbear

I am sad at how shallow people can be at times. I am sure this is a bias view after today, but seems some days there are more shallow people in the world.


----------



## Librarygirl

Feeling sad at being let down. Sometimes no matter how much you lower your expectations, people still disappoint you. It is hard to accept that someone you care deeply for, thinks very little of you. People may say they want to be your friend and that they care about you, but friendship is a two-way street...Actions speak louder than words and if you're not sharing any kind of meaningful communication, what have you got left?

In my personal and work life I am exasperated that people seem to assume that because I am generally a 'nice'/ 'sweet' person, they can just take advantage of that and treat me badly and I'm not going to mind! One of these days I am just going to snap....! Although I don't see why I should change cos some people suck!


----------



## Surlysomething

I have bullshit heartburn that kept me up most of the night and is still bothering me right now.


----------



## Librarygirl

Just wanted to thank those of you who sent me messages regarding my last post. Your advice and support is much appreciated!
I feel somewhat self-indulgent for having such a rant, but getting things off your chest does in itself sometimes make you feel better - a case of lots of things bothering me at once I think. 

Pleased to say I am feeling more like my usual cheery self today I think it is a case of just being sure you have done your best and treated others well in every situation and that is all you can do.

Hope those of you with colds are feeling better - it has been a rough winter for that sort of thing - most of us where I work have had 3 flu-like lurgies this winter, so you have my sympathy.


----------



## Thelonious

Came to the realization that online dating is just the same old same old. Same crap different pile. Very depressing...

Also realizing I don't post as much as I'd like on this board. People here can be very encouraging.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm beginning to think that whatever I did to my elbow a month ago wasn't a simple strain or sprain. It's not responding well to home treatment and since I'm favoring it so much, now my shoulder and neck is starting to aggravate me.


----------



## JenFromOC

topher38 said:


> I have no caller ID at work and my ex called.. "The I wanted to check on you call and tell you how great things are for me" made my day, wish I could drink Tequila on the job sometimes.. :doh:



What a Bitch.


----------



## topher38

JenFromOC said:


> What a Bitch.



Think I have used that word for her yes!!!


----------



## JenFromOC

topher38 said:


> Think I have used that word for her yes!!!



That's why we call them "exes" lol


----------



## topher38

JenFromOC said:


> That's why we call them "exes" lol



Yes Ma'am you are right about that..


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm sad about my driver. I haven't been able to get a hold of him all week-until tonight.

He finally answers the phone, but kept hanging up on me.

Weird. Last week he was begging me for work and now when I call and leave messages that I need him, he won't talk to me and I have no idea why. And on top of that, he owes me hours $$$.

I hope I didn't run into another psychopath. Maybe I should stop advertising on Craigslist. 

Oh well, if there's anyone out there near Des Planes, Illinois who's looking to make a little extra cash as my driver, send me a message.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

My dad is dying 
My stepmother is being a cunt
I quit smoking 3 weeks ago and REALLY craving a cigarette
I've been binge eating quite a bit lately
I've gained 15 pounds in a weekend 
I've lost all motivation
I'm not going to make my weight loss goal for May 4th to see Marilyn Manson in Atlantic City.
Can't sleep
My paranoia is getting the best of me...

I hate everything at the moment.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lil BigginZ said:


> My dad is dying
> My stepmother is being a cunt
> I quit smoking 3 weeks ago and REALLY craving a cigarette
> I've been binge eating quite a bit lately
> I've gained 15 pounds in a weekend
> I've lost all motivation
> I'm not going to make my weight loss goal for May 4th to see Marilyn Manson in Atlantic City.
> Can't sleep
> My paranoia is getting the best of me...
> 
> I hate everything at the moment.



HUGE HUGS ((((LBZ)))))) this too shall pass...all of it...not meant as a pun. 

You will get through all of this ONE DAY AT A TIME, BREATHE!!!

CONGRATS on quitting smoking that is HUGE, far harder then kicking crack or heroin or booze or weed!!! SO pat yourself on the back for that one...

take a step back...see how far you have come...be there for your father and get back on board.....YOU REALLY are amazing  :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Lil BigginZ said:


> My dad is dying
> My stepmother is being a cunt
> I quit smoking 3 weeks ago and REALLY craving a cigarette
> I've been binge eating quite a bit lately
> I've gained 15 pounds in a weekend
> I've lost all motivation
> I'm not going to make my weight loss goal for May 4th to see Marilyn Manson in Atlantic City.
> Can't sleep
> My paranoia is getting the best of me...
> 
> I hate everything at the moment.


 
Big hugs, Rich. Wish there was something I could do for you, buddy. Try and be kinder to yourself, ok? Find someone to talk to.


----------



## Kazak

I'm unhappy cause I just did my taxes. :doh: :sad:


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> My dad is dying
> My stepmother is being a cunt
> I quit smoking 3 weeks ago and REALLY craving a cigarette
> I've been binge eating quite a bit lately
> I've gained 15 pounds in a weekend
> I've lost all motivation
> I'm not going to make my weight loss goal for May 4th to see Marilyn Manson in Atlantic City.
> Can't sleep
> My paranoia is getting the best of me...
> 
> I hate everything at the moment.



Hang in there homey. It sucks quitting smoking, but if you hang in there it's totally worth it after a little time goes by and you can breathe better.

As far as the diet goes, don't be so down on yourself, you'll get back on track, right now getting off the smokes is more important. What good is getting thinner if you develop emphysema in the process? So do what you need to. For me it was Copenhagen to get off smokes and then sunflower seeds to get off snuff. But mine was an unorthodox approach.

For the paranoia, switch strains! 

Sorry to hear about your dad, I know firsthand how that goes, good luck.


----------



## J34

Eye irritation on my left eye for the past 3 days!


----------



## Librarygirl

People who are inconsistent and selfish! No one is so busy they have an excuse to forget good manners and other people's feelings. I've posted about similar before, so maybe I should just focus my attention on friends who DO deserve it!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> For the paranoia, switch strains!



LOL cannabis works differently for me. I'm already full of paranoia as it is. When I smoke it takes away my paranoia, hallucinations and anxiety. It's one of the main reasons I still smoke all the time. Because I hate taking anti psychotic/depressants. I'd rather be stoned and get more active and creative than becoming a zombie who does nothing but sleep and eat. 

And surprisingly cannabis doesn't give me the munchies that much. Very rarely will I raid my kitchen while stoned.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> LOL cannabis works differently for me. I'm already full of paranoia as it is. When I smoke it takes away my paranoia, hallucinations and anxiety. It's one of the main reasons I still smoke all the time. Because I hate taking anti psychotic/depressants. I'd rather be stoned and get more active and creative than becoming a zombie who does nothing but sleep and eat.
> 
> And surprisingly cannabis doesn't give me the munchies that much. Very rarely will I raid my kitchen while stoned.



I agree, cannabis is better for a lot of people and has a ton of good uses that are far better than pharmaceuticals. I really hope that one day we as a nation will pull our heads out of our collective asses and end the prohibition on it. I'm glad it gives you what you need, I think it's shameful that it also makes you a "criminal" yecchhh!!!

I haven't toked in about 13 or so years, but I remember that different guys I'd get it from had kinds that would do different things. Some would really zombie-fy you and others were just like taking the restraints off your brain. Unfortunately some would sometimes get you really paranoid  But like yourself, I rarely got the munchies, and when I did it was for healthy stuff like watermelon and grapefruit, grilled meat and cheese and lots of ice tea. But almost never junk food. Now let me go on a good beer bender and the next day I'll eat you out of house and home and nothing but junk, like Jack-in-the-Box tacos, chocolate chip cookies or a Chinese buffet.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> I agree, cannabis is better for a lot of people and has a ton of good uses that are far better than pharmaceuticals. I really hope that one day we as a nation will pull our heads out of our collective asses and end the prohibition on it. I'm glad it gives you what you need, I think it's shameful that it also makes you a "criminal" yecchhh!!!
> 
> I haven't toked in about 13 or so years, but I remember that different guys I'd get it from had kinds that would do different things. Some would really zombie-fy you and others were just like taking the restraints off your brain. Unfortunately some would sometimes get you really paranoid  But like yourself, I rarely got the munchies, and when I did it was for healthy stuff like watermelon and grapefruit, grilled meat and cheese and lots of ice tea. But almost never junk food. Now let me go on a good beer bender and the next day I'll eat you out of house and home and nothing but junk, like Jack-in-the-Box tacos, chocolate chip cookies or a Chinese buffet.



I hope it becomes legalized and not just used for medicinal purposed only. No doctor will ever prescribe me medical marijuana with my diagnoses. I'm diagnosed with schizo-effective disorder and 95% of doctors say no to treating it medical marijuana. It's bullshit!

The medical marijuana program just passed here a couple years ago in NJ and the state is shutting down the distribution centers left and right. There isn't even 1 up atm because every time one gets the slightest idea of starting one up. The county/town shut it down before it can even happen. Why the fuck pass the paw to shut it down before it can even begin?


----------



## Yakatori

To take the burden off of local law enforcement (and the tax-payer) of being obligated to investigate, arrest, & prosecute what is ostensibly personal-use; but without removing what's now become a key means through which they can practically and efficiently temper other types of criminal activity which seem to have a more serious effect on families & communities.


----------



## LeoGibson

Not to mention that in corporate America, the corporate interest always comes before individual freedom. Not just the pharmacorp's, but my own opinion is that the privatization of prisons and turning over of prisons to corporations as a profitable business, means you need bodies to get paid.


----------



## lovelocs

Big hugs to Z

(((((Lil Bigz)))))


----------



## RentonBob

Someone I am close to was in a horrible head on collision with a truck because that driver was texting and driving... Wish I was there to help however I could.


----------



## Surlysomething

RentonBob said:


> Someone I am close to was in a horrible head on collision with a truck because that driver was texting and driving... Wish I was there to help however I could.


 

Bloody-hell. When are these idiots going to learn.

I'm very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> Someone I am close to was in a horrible head on collision with a truck because that driver was texting and driving... Wish I was there to help however I could.



I'm really sorry to hear that. Thinking of you and your friend and I hope you have good news soon. It's a hard thing when someone you care about is in a bad way - physically or emotionally and there is nothing you can do. I guess all you can do is be there for them - if not in real terms, in thought/prayer or whatever works for you. Take care,
M


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Someone I am close to was in a horrible head on collision with a truck because that driver was texting and driving... Wish I was there to help however I could.



*sending powerful prayers his way.....hope he can/will RECOVER!!!!!*


----------



## Thelonious

Finally land a date! And she texts me that there is an emergency... I just hope its a legit reason, the last chance at a date I had the girl made up a lame excuse. Just so demoralizing sometimes, I just wanna drown myself in beer, and I desperately want a cigarette.


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like an outsider in my own family.
It feels like I can never do or say the right thing.


Also a former co-worker died on Wednesday (probably suicide). All the of wonderful comments left for him on his FB page made me feel so terribly sad that he thought he had no other options. I'm not one of those people that thinks suicide is selfish. I'm one of those people that understands the pain it would take to make that decision. I hope he's at peace, wherever his spirit is.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I feel like an outsider in my own family.
> It feels like I can never do or say the right thing.
> 
> I'm sorry. I know how this feels.
> 
> 
> Also a former co-worker died on Wednesday (probably suicide). All the of wonderful comments left for him on his FB page made me feel so terribly sad that he thought he had no other options. *I'm not one of those people that thinks suicide is selfish. I'm one of those people that understands the pain it would take to make that decision. * I hope he's at peace, wherever his spirit is.



I'm the same way. I've seen too many people blinded by so much pain that that living hurt more than dying. I've even been there at times. I hope he's at peace too. Hugs.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I'm the same way. I've seen too many people blinded by so much pain that that living hurt more than dying. I've even been there at times. I hope he's at peace too. Hugs.




Thanks, E.

I hope this upcoming week is a little less crappy.


----------



## Tad

It is one of those days where just staying awake at work is taking almost all my resources, leaving me almost nothing to actually be productive with. 

I’d go home, but most of the team is in extreme crunch mode right now, and it would look bad to say “Meh, I have a cold and couldn’t sleep well last night, I’m going home. Have fun with your third consecutive 14 hour day…..”


----------



## Tad

First time I've been back to back in this thread, I think. What, nobody else has stuff to complain about anymore?

Anyway, I'm unhappy that nobody had told us that there has been a few occasions recently of our son losing his temper at school and throwing whatever he had in his hand at the time. There have been no incidence like that at home at all, so we had no clue he'd been losing it. I can kind of understand him prefering to cover it up, but his teachers have our email and see my wife pretty much weekly as she volunteers in the school, and nobody mentioned anything? We can't do anything to help the behavior issues if we don't know about them!


----------



## agouderia

My lame attempt at trying to be cheering:



Tad said:


> It is one of those days where just staying awake at work is taking almost all my resources, leaving me almost nothing to actually be productive with.



We all have those days! What actually really helped me was giving in to my tiredness and instead of frantically trying to finish something was to take a break. Do you have any place in the office where you can retire to, actually lie down for 20 minutes and nap? Or just a quiet corner where you could put your head on the desk, close your eyes? Or curl up on the back seat of your car in the parking lot to nap? It sounds silly, but it can work wonders!



Tad said:


> Anyway, I'm unhappy that nobody had told us that there has been a few occasions recently of our son losing his temper at school and throwing whatever he had in his hand at the time. There have been no incidence like that at home at all, so we had no clue he'd been losing it.



Hmmmh .... not knowing your son, but maybe he had a good reason to lose his temper, so teachers maybe understood his situation and said nothing because of that? Or - slightly less positive - the other kids behave even worse so he's still doing okay in comparison? 

Boys amongst each other in school can be extremely rough, so a striking difference in temper between home and school might have other causes. Were you always as sensible as your posts sound today? Give him a chance to explain himself .... as you know, the truth mostly lies somewhere on the middle ground.

To a happier day tomorrow!


----------



## Tad

Thanks for the cheering post, A!

He is in grade 8 here (age 13-14), so it is for sure a tempermental age, and no doubt there were provocations behind him losing his temper.....but forming a habit of just lashing out whenever angry is bad, bad, news for your life :-( (ETA: and yes, generally he is a sweet kid, and his teachers all like him and feel for him, so they tend to be forgiving....but some things are better to head off early, so forgiveness is not always helpful)

Unfortunately, he'd prefer not to have emotions at all, and is loathe to talk about them, and when he has to talk about them he is thrown right back into re-living that emotion.... *sigh* the joys of adolescence, and of parenting adolescents.


----------



## Surlysomething

Some jerkass on my commute this morning who I eventually passed met me at the next light. When I looked right to see what the traffic was doing he was making all these gestures at me like he was stuffing his face and pretending he was fat. Like he couldn't unroll his window to talk smack about the driving. He had to pull the 'fat' card out.

Why it's taken the wind out of my sails, I don't know. But to the immature asshole in his lovely seagreen Toyota Grandma car, it's time to put your big boy panties on. Oh and fuck off.


----------



## Librarygirl

It hurt so much when someone who meant the world to me told me they didn't feel the same, but now we are drifting apart even as friends, it is a different kind of pain - a cold, flat, quiet, almost detached kind of sadness. There's only so many times you can write and not get a reply, or be told that someone is 'so busy' . Actions speak louder than words - in this world of i-phones and laptops, a little 'hello' to let someone know they're thinking of you is a matter of minutes. The sense that someone you were once so connected with is becoming a stranger or that you never really knew them is pretty unnerving.

Find myself listening to this old fave - Natalie Imbruglia's Torn. Just about sums it up...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo


----------



## Surlysomething

Librarygirl said:


> It hurt so much when someone who meant the world to me told me they didn't feel the same, but now we are drifting apart even as friends, it is a different kind of pain - a cold, flat, quiet, almost detached kind of sadness. There's only so many times you can write and not get a reply, or be told that someone is 'so busy' . Actions speak louder than words - in this world of i-phones and laptops, a little 'hello' to let someone know they're thinking of you is a matter of minutes. The sense that someone you were once so connected with is becoming a stranger or that you never really knew them is pretty unnerving.
> 
> Find myself listening to this old fave - Natalie Imbruglia's Torn. Just about sums it up...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo



I know exactly how you're feeling. I hope the sting of it eases up though and sooner rather than later.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> It hurt so much when someone who meant the world to me told me they didn't feel the same,*snip* There's only so many times you can write and not get a reply, or be told that someone is 'so busy' . Actions speak louder than words - in this world of i-phones and laptops, a little 'hello' to let someone know they're thinking of you is a matter of minutes. ]



My favorite line....and da truth....yup
ACTIONS ALWAYS SPEAK LOUDER THEN WORDS....no excuses

nothing harsher then realizing *HES JUST NOT THAT INTO YOU, anymore*
I too feel your pain LG....and i hope it passes sooner then later....just know that another door will open.....


eventually


----------



## ManBeef

I woke up weighing 321... a 50 pound loss. I chipped a toof bad while eating. Then I just ate and now I weigh 328.1... NOT COOL


----------



## Surlysomething

Slowly putting together my outfit for my baby sis's wedding.

Very exciting!


----------



## RentonBob

900 people will be losing their jobs tomorrow at my company... Don't think I'm gonna get much sleep tonight...


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> 900 people will be losing their jobs tomorrow at my company... Don't think I'm gonna get much sleep tonight...



*wow and you just got a promotion.....I am *ass*uming you are SAFE*


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> 900 people will be losing their jobs tomorrow at my company... Don't think I'm gonna get much sleep tonight...



I hope you are OK, but I know that even if you still have work it is gut wrenching to see so many other people lose theirs


----------



## RentonBob

Tad said:


> I hope you are OK, but I know that even if you still have work it is gut wrenching to see so many other people lose theirs





HDANGEL15 said:


> *wow and you just got a promotion.....I am *ass*uming you are SAFE*



Thankfully I still have my job, a few changes are involved, but I am happy that things worked out for me. A lot of people I have known for several years were not as lucky and have been let go. It has been kind of a roller coaster day. I will miss my friends here a lot...


----------



## Surlysomething

I hurt my lower back a few days ago and it's steadily got worse. It kind of wrecked my last few days of vacation as I didn't do much but try to rest it. 

Boo.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I hurt my lower back a few days ago and it's steadily got worse. It kind of wrecked my last few days of vacation as I didn't do much but try to rest it.
> 
> Boo.



That bites. I hope the resting worked for you. This bouncing around in truck all day does a number on my back sometimes and I hate it when it screws up my off time. So I can definitely empathize.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> That bites. I hope the resting worked for you. This bouncing around in truck all day does a number on my back sometimes and I hate it when it screws up my off time. So I can definitely empathize.


 

Nothing is working. Something isn't right.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Nothing is working. Something isn't right.



Unfortunately I have no helpful remedies as I just use a heating pad to help me ride it out until the pain goes away. Good luck.


----------



## Librarygirl

Surlysomething said:


> I hurt my lower back a few days ago and it's steadily got worse. It kind of wrecked my last few days of vacation as I didn't do much but try to rest it.
> 
> Boo.



It's true - that sort of pain makes it hard to enjoy anything. If it persists, I would highly recommend acupuncture. I've been having it for my recurring neck pain (I've had whiplash 3/4 times and it gets to the point where it doesn't really go away). It helps with that, but also seems to make me feel better generally. Practically looking forward to my appointment tomorrow (apart from the bit where he comes over like a therapist and asks me lots of difficult questions!). Those stick on self-heating patches are good too.
Hope it improves soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks you two. I have a feeling it's tied into my MS somehow and i'm not really sure how to deal with it. I've booked an appointment with my Dr. for tomorrow morning and hopefully she'll have some suggestions as to what I should do.

I hate this crazy disease. I never know what's around the corner.


----------



## JenFromOC

My cousin posted on Facebook today about finding her dad's wallet in a box. He died of a brain aneurysm in 1992 at 42. I hadn't thought about it in a long time, but I instantly remembered that day like it was yesterday. I was 14 and my cousin and I were pulled out of class early. My mom picked us up and said that something bad had happened, but everything would be ok. The whole family was at the hospital when the doctors told us that he had no brain activity. We took him offife support and my youngest cousin, his only son, came to me crying and said, who will teach me to ride my bike? At 14, I just did what I could. At 34, I think back on how significant that moment was in my life. 

Three years later, my grandmother was in the hospital. I was 17 and had way more important things to do than visit her in the hospital. I was going out with friends and happened to be driving by the hospital. I made a split second decision to go see my grandma. I stopped at the payphone in the lobby and told my friends I would be a few minutes late. As I approached the nurse's station, I saw my grandma doing a crossword puzzle. She made eye contact with me and we waved....I said, hi grandma. No sooner did I say that, she went into cardiac arrest and passed away. I was devastated and to make matters worse, the nurses made me call and notify my whole family. 

I was there the day my grandfather died in hospice at home with our family. I was about 25 at the time and I had become a main caretaker because I'm a nurse. I held his hand, made sure he was comfortable, and told him jokes.

Last year, my mom's best friend passed away in our home unexpectedly. I was there to talk to the Coroner, comfort my mom, and give his medical history. He had just been at my house the day before.

As a Psychiatric Technician, I have lost 2 individuals that I initiated CPR on. June 23, 2007 forever will be a hard day for me. Again, I was the level head that took care of all details including signing for the body to be removed and begging and pleading with our administration and local police to send law enforcement to the mother's home rather than notify her by phone.

I don't know why I thought about this stuff today. I think about how adult I handled those situations when I was a teenager....and I was kinda proud of myself....because as an adult, im not sure I would have handled it the same. Done venting....


----------



## Surlysomething

Taking a week off to rest and relax only to come back to work and no one has covered any of your tasks. 

Bunch of cunts.


----------



## HDANGEL15

I am sad and just a little scared..but hopefully all will be well, my besty (that had the stroke) had an angiogram & MRI and her brain surgeon from Johns Hopkins called her tonite to tell her they were scheduling brain surgery next week....her brain is still bleeding.....after 3 months 

this is a photo of her out last nite we went to a really nice place for dinner
 

View attachment KETTLEhill.jpg


----------



## thomaswolf

Let my neighbor ride my nephews 80 dirtbike that we got him for his birthday and within five minutes he got it impounded by the police.


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> I am sad and just a little scared..but hopefully all will be well, my besty (that had the stroke) had an angiogram & MRI and her brain surgeon from Johns Hopkins called her tonite to tell her they were scheduling brain surgery next week....her brain is still bleeding.....after 3 months
> 
> this is a photo of her out last nite we went to a really nice place for dinner


She's beautiful. Praying for a full complete recovery and to bless the hands of the surgeons and doctors who work on her.


----------



## Surlysomething

Got in a fender bender yesterday ON MY WAY TO WENDY'S FOR A SPICY CHICKEN BURGER. #Fatgirlproblems


Made the claims adjuster laugh though when I told her I was just happy I put a bra on before I left the house. Ha.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Got in a fender bender yesterday ON MY WAY TO WENDY'S FOR A SPICY CHICKEN BURGER. #Fatgirlproblems
> 
> 
> Made the claims adjuster laugh though when I told her I was just happy I put a bra on before I left the house. Ha.


These are the things I worry about when I go on pants-less Krispy Kreme runs in the middle of the night.


----------



## biglynch

Wow im turning into miserable git, and im not liking it one bit. I ruined a date by just waffling about dull angry nonsence. I have no idea why i did that, and topped it of by arguing with a taxi driver over 1 lousy pound which made me seem even more mental.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> These are the things I worry about when I go on pants-less Krispy Kreme runs in the middle of the night.




It's a real time problem for a lot of us. Haha.


----------



## Captain Save

CastingPearls said:


> These are the things I worry about when I go on pants-less Krispy Kreme runs in the middle of the night.



If I tried that my car would break down on the main thoroughfare in town; the police won't be very understanding at my explanation for walking down the side of the road wearing nothing but a tee shirt and sandals.


In the meantime, I am now dreaming about doughnuts, despite having to be at work at 6am...
:doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*THE FREAKING HEAT ON THE EAST COAST!!!

it seriously has sucked for over a week now.....

fat thighs rubbing together and sweaty-ness is rather irritating*


----------



## Librarygirl

I am generally feeling pretty cheery today, but with just a tinge of regret / nostalgia / sadness for lost friendships.

Example 1: At the gym, I see the girl who was my very best friend from age 5 - 16. Haven't seen her in years, but get the distinct impression she doesn't want to acknowledge me, get into conversation. I may be wrong, maybe she just felt shy/embarrassed at how we'd lost touch as I did, but in any case, it was an awkward moment and I feel bad I didn't make the effort.

Example 2: Seeing that the person who has been the subject of so many unhappy posts on here is online, but remaining 'invisible' on Messenger to avoid confirmation that he won't strike up a conversation, cause it isn't me he's hanging around hoping to chat to anymore. If he cared, he'd have written to me sometime in the past few months and his last text wouldn't have been a few cold, polite sentences, without so much as a 'Sorry I haven't written' or 'How are you?'.

It's ok. The past is probably best left in the past. It's just a shame that you get to a point where you have to leave people behind for your own happiness.


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> Example 2: Seeing that the person who has been the subject of so many unhappy posts on here is online, but remaining 'invisible' on Messenger to avoid confirmation that he won't strike up a conversation, cause it isn't me he's hanging around hoping to chat to anymore. If he cared, he'd have written to me sometime in the past few months and his last text wouldn't have been a few cold, polite sentences, without so much as a 'Sorry I haven't written' or 'How are you?'.
> 
> It's ok. The past is probably best left in the past. It's just a shame that you get to a point where you have to leave people behind for your own happiness.



Yeah i know how that one feels, and it sucks. Especially when said person is married within 3 months, and you find out via a friend of a friend on Facebook.

c'est la vie.


----------



## djudex

The Jurassic Bark episode of Futurama came up on rotation in VLC and that episode makes me get all teary like a little bitch with a skinned knee.


----------



## Isa

HDANGEL15 said:


> I am sad and just a little scared..but hopefully all will be well, my besty (that had the stroke) had an angiogram & MRI and her brain surgeon from Johns Hopkins called her tonite to tell her they were scheduling brain surgery next week....her brain is still bleeding.....after 3 months
> 
> this is a photo of her out last nite we went to a really nice place for dinner



This is a wonderful picture. I am sorry to hear the news and hope the doctor is successful in stopping the bleed without causing any more damage.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

djudex said:


> The Jurassic Bark episode of Futurama came up on rotation in VLC and that episode makes me get all teary like a little bitch with a skinned knee.



Why did you have to post this? Now I want to cry just thinking about it. It gets me every time!


----------



## ManBeef

CHEATED ON MY DIET!!! Now I feel like shit


----------



## Librarygirl

Just a tinge of unhappiness caused by nostalgia / wishful thinking. I'm kind of into this whole thing of trying to live in the moment etc. and am naturally a pretty cheery person, but every once in a while you have a day/week where you can't help but be reminded how things used to be and wish you could, just for a little while, go back to that time. Not just thinking of my personal life, but also more carefree times at work.


----------



## Anjula

we've lost. but still I love the emotions they gave us. Football Im talkin about


----------



## MrBob

Anjula said:


> we've lost. but still I love the emotions they gave us. Football Im talkin about



Well at least your team got to play in the tournament. Poor Wales haven't qualified for one since 1958!

Mind you, football's not the most popular sport here, rugby is...which reminds me of the loss yesterday with the last kick of the game against the bloody convicts!:doh:


----------



## agouderia

Anjula said:


> we've lost. but still I love the emotions they gave us. Football Im talkin about



So sorry! But Poland is doing a wonderful job in hosting the European Cup, you can be very proud as a country! Party with your next favorite team from now on ....

I must say though I'm delighted the Greeks kicked the Russians out ... and it's not exactly bad news that the Dutch have 0 points ....


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Stupid lebron


----------



## Kamily

TMI warning :blush:


PMS is in full swing. Cramping and irritability are about to get the best of me today!!


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> we've lost. but still I love the emotions they gave us. Football Im talkin about



And now we're out too. Always on penalties


----------



## biglynch

rellis10 said:


> And now we're out too. Always on penalties



Life. uk style


----------



## biglynch

Damn my head is pounding. I need a googd old fry up... oh yeah I forgot I don't have an awsome Missus to whip one, and I'm not moving in case I fall.

HEEEEEELLPPPPP HEEEEEEEE JEBUSSSSSSS!


----------



## ODFFA

Kamily said:


> TMI warning :blush:
> 
> 
> PMS is in full swing. Cramping and irritability are about to get the best of me today!!



Hope things are looking up for you. This is so relatable. We gals would collect a decent pile of cash indeed if we had a dime for every day the dreaded PMS threatened to get the better of us.  xx


----------



## Kamily

ODFFA said:


> Hope things are looking up for you. This is so relatable. We gals would collect a decent pile of cash indeed if we had a dime for every day the dreaded PMS threatened to get the better of us.  xx



Thanks so much. Yeah I agree completely!!! After a lot of Ibuprofen and caffeine, the symptoms have let up some.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Aaaaah.... so glad I'm a guy right now.


----------



## djudex

Sasquatch! said:


> Aaaaah.... so glad I'm a guy right now.



/penis high five


----------



## BigWheels

my depression kicking into overdrive... and feeling alone mostly.

I keep wondering why... (fill in the blank)...

Enough stress in my life to sink the QE2... hard to stay motivated.


----------



## Kamily

Sasquatch! said:


> Aaaaah.... so glad I'm a guy right now.





djudex said:


> /penis high five




:blush: Sorry guys if that was too much estrogen for ya. I warned ya.


----------



## djudex

Kamily said:


> :blush: Sorry guys if that was too much estrogen for ya. I warned ya.



Talk about it all you like, it will just help solidify the joy I take in having a wangdoodle


----------



## Kamily

LMAO Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

djudex said:


> /penis high five



Noooooooooo!

*Michael Bay style explosions*


----------



## djudex

Don't worry dude, it's not gay if the balls don't touch.

Just go with it.


----------



## Kamily

Oh Lord, I feel completely responsible for all of this. :doh: LMAO


----------



## Sasquatch!

Kamily said:


> Oh Lord, I feel completely responsible for all of this. :doh: LMAO



What has been unleashed cannot be ununleashed.


----------



## Kamily

:doh: That is so true!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Kamily said:


> :doh: That is so true!



Unbelievably true. My mate Julius once cried havoc and.... well... those dogs were never going to come back.


----------



## imfree

Sasquatch! said:


> What has been unleashed cannot be ununleashed.



Hahaha, "ununleashed" is actually "releashed"!


----------



## freakyfred

I didn't get that job


----------



## BigWheels

freakyfred said:


> I didn't get that job



That sucks. Sorry to hear. Maybe the next one!


----------



## Sasquatch!

imfree said:


> Hahaha, "ununleashed" is actually "releashed"!



I'm pretty sure it's "unununleashed".



And Fred..... sorry dude. I know what it feels like, having essentially been kicked in the balls by the last place I interviewed for.


----------



## Librarygirl

freakyfred said:


> I didn't get that job



I'm really sorry to hear that. I think you just have to think it wasn't meant to be and there will be something better around the corner

Keep smiling


----------



## freakyfred

Thanks guys. It does sting a bit cause I thought I did so well in the interview. I should see if they'll give feedback hmm. Anyways, gotta stay positive and move on!


----------



## J34

Spent nearly 1500 the past three weeks in paying fines, fees, and surcharges on my license. All stemming from a simple infraction on the address on my license.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

This heat makes me want to vomit. Literally.

Why is it 102 degrees in Chicago in June?


----------



## RentonBob

Because of someone else's mistake, I have been at work for 4 hours longer than I needed to be and can't leave until the entry has been posted. Now I have to wait for my manager to go pick up her kid before she can post the entry. I WANNA GO HOME! :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Because of someone else's mistake, I have been at work for 4 hours longer than I needed to be and can't leave until the entry has been posted. Now I have to wait for my manager to go pick up her kid before she can post the entry. I WANNA GO HOME! :doh:



that SUUUUUcks bob. I was on my own today for the first day. I got shit on too. Not as bad as you, but still shit on. Worked from around 7-6 with no lunch break. 

I feel ya brotha.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that SUUUUUcks bob. I was on my own today for the first day. I got shit on too. Not as bad as you, but still shit on. Worked from around 7-6 with no lunch break.
> 
> I feel ya brotha.



Sorry about that bud... My day was as long as yours was too... I just sent you a text... check it out.


----------



## imfree

6/30/2012, Saturday. No DSL Synch LED flashing RED RED RED! ATT did an amazing job of having the replacement, for the one pictured, around 5pm today.


Picture is for demonstrative purposes, only, I
have a notorious rep for reusing their cases
to build electronic projects. 

View attachment Modem motorola trashed wb md.jpg


----------



## bigrich711

I am extremely saddened by the lack of compassion people have for one another. I was at a local farm store today picking up my favorite type of sunglasses, and there was a woman with Down Syndrome in the store, too. Well, there were two full grown men laughing at her and calling her a "retard." I can't believe there is still such ignorance in this world. Just thinking about it brings tears to my eyes. My cousin had a stroke when she was two years old, which impaired the left side of her brain. She is now 21, but she has the mentality of an 8 year old. So my feelings towards this type of bullying are very strong, of course. I get very defensive on behalf of the defenseless. Anyways, back to the subject. I didn't know how to handle this situation. A part of me wanted to go up to the guys and be the living shit out of them; part of me wanted to stand there in just cry because of their inhumanity. Well, I decided what to do after I relived every fight I was ever involved in on behalf of my wonderful cousin.... I walked up to them (after making it look like I hadn't been crying), and told them that she had more courage and nuts than they had put together. I was looking for them to try to start a fight with me, but they didn't....they scoffed and walked out. I knew they felt like dicks, and I'm glad they felt horrible for what they said. Elderly abuse, animal abuse, handicap abuse--people who can't defend themselves like I could (a 6'4", 350 pound man). I will never understand how people can be so heartless. I'm thankful to have been born with a "golden heart" (it's what my granny used to call it), and don't hide it.


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm exhausted for no reason (other than my stupid period), my husband didn't get up to take the dogs out so I could sleep in on my day off, and it's too fucking hot to do anything.


----------



## JenFromOC

bigrich711 said:


> I am extremely saddened by the lack of compassion people have for one another. I was at a local farm store today picking up my favorite type of sunglasses, and there was a woman with Down Syndrome in the store, too. Well, there were two full grown men laughing at her and calling her a "retard." I can't believe there is still such ignorance in this world. Just thinking about it brings tears to my eyes. My cousin had a stroke when she was two years old, which impaired the left side of her brain. She is now 21, but she has the mentality of an 8 year old. So my feelings towards this type of bullying are very strong, of course. I get very defensive on behalf of the defenseless. Anyways, back to the subject. I didn't know how to handle this situation. A part of me wanted to go up to the guys and be the living shit out of them; part of me wanted to stand there in just cry because of their inhumanity. Well, I decided what to do after I relived every fight I was ever involved in on behalf of my wonderful cousin.... I walked up to them (after making it look like I hadn't been crying), and told them that she had more courage and nuts than they had put together. I was looking for them to try to start a fight with me, but they didn't....they scoffed and walked out. I knew they felt like dicks, and I'm glad they felt horrible for what they said. Elderly abuse, animal abuse, handicap abuse--people who can't defend themselves like I could (a 6'4", 350 pound man). I will never understand how people can be so heartless. I'm thankful to have been born with a "golden heart" (it's what my granny used to call it), and don't hide it.



Oh wow. I have worked with developmentally disabled/mentally ill individuals for 17 years. I rarely saw discrimination like this. I am, by no means, a nice person....but I truly believe that we are here to protect animals, children, and those that can't defend themselves.


----------



## bigrich711

JenFromOC said:


> Oh wow. I have worked with developmentally disabled/mentally ill individuals for 17 years. I rarely saw discrimination like this. I am, by no means, a nice person....but I truly believe that we are here to protect animals, children, and those that can't defend themselves.



I, too, can be a very mean person, but picking on defenseless people is a totally different level of meanness. I'm glad to see that there are more people who can differentiate meanness for ignorance. Mean, but not heartless. Go us


----------



## JenFromOC

bigrich711 said:


> I, too, can be a very mean person, but picking on defenseless people is a totally different level of meanness. I'm glad to see that there are more people who can differentiate meanness for ignorance. Mean, but not heartless. Go us



LOL Altruism. People don't know what that is. I live by it. Protect the innocent and weak. Do it


----------



## bigrich711

JenFromOC said:


> LOL Altruism. People don't know what that is. I live by it. Protect the innocent and weak. Do it



I didn't know what it was, haha. Well, I learned a new word today. Wonderful.


----------



## Tad

I'm unhappy that for most of the afternoon I've been enduring super-sharp hunger pains...despite having a substantial lunch and being in general zero risk of waisting away or even budging the needle on the scale. Body, why do you do this to me? Don't you know I need to focus on something other than food occasionally? :doh:


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> I'm unhappy that for most of the afternoon I've been enduring super-sharp hunger pains...despite having a substantial lunch and being in general zero risk of waisting away or even budging the needle on the scale. Body, why do you do this to me? Don't you know I need to focus on something other than food occasionally? :doh:



Poor tummy!
As a remedy - have you tried Moroccan style tea with mint and ground liquorice? Apart from the fact that it tastes great, it's very soothing and works well against hunger pangs and sweet cravings, good hot but also now in summer as ice tea. (Lipton in some, not all European countries sells a pretty good ready made mix in tea bags - I don't know about Canada. Otherwise it's 2/3 dried, crushed mint with 1/3 ground liquorice root, set to seep for 5 minutes)


----------



## CastingPearls

All day long I've been waiting for something promised and they just walked in and had no reason for not bringing it and didn't even seem to care. I hesitate to even post this because it seems so petty but it really was something I'd been looking forward to for days and now not only do I not have it, but the opportunity is lost because they didn't give a shit and it's too late.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> All day long I've been waiting for something promised and they just walked in and had no reason for not bringing it and didn't even seem to care. I hesitate to even post this because it seems so petty but it really was something I'd been looking forward to for days and now not only do I not have it, but the opportunity is lost because they didn't give a shit and it's too late.



*doesn't sound petty to me...but now I really wanna know *WHAT IT WAS* lol*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> All day long I've been waiting for something promised and they just walked in and had no reason for not bringing it and didn't even seem to care. I hesitate to even post this because it seems so petty but it really was something I'd been looking forward to for days and now not only do I not have it, but the opportunity is lost because they didn't give a shit and it's too late.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *doesn't sound petty to me...but now I really wanna know *WHAT IT WAS* lol*



was it sweet dick? Do you need me to make a "delivery?"


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> was it sweet dick? Do you need me to make a "delivery?"



*yoU are da best WHOREZAY.......i love you man*


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *doesn't sound petty to me...but now I really wanna know *WHAT IT WAS* lol*



Oh yes...really petty. *sobs* It was a White Castle double-cheeseburger Crave Case. That bitch! I'll never forgive her!!!!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> was it sweet dick? Do you need me to make a "delivery?"



Um yeah it was. Yes, please. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *yoU are da best WHOREZAY.......i love you man*



Me too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Oh yes...really petty. *sobs* It was a White Castle double-cheeseburger Crave Case. That bitch! I'll never forgive her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Um yeah it was. Yes, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.



Having always lived int he west, I've never had white castle, but I'm going to say some of that old fashioned Hozay Sweet Dick is up to par with a White Castle Crave Case. I know, I know; that is a bold statement.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Having always lived int he west, I've never had white castle, but I'm going to say some of that old fashioned Hozay Sweet Dick is up to par with a White Castle Crave Case. I know, I know; that is a bold statement.


Bold statement, yes yes, blah blah blah how long will it take you to make that delivery?


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Having always lived int he west, I've never had white castle, but I'm going to say some of that old fashioned Hozay Sweet Dick is up to par with a White Castle Crave Case. I know, I know; that is a bold statement.



Hate to tell ya bud, but even though I'm not a fan of White Castle, I would still much prefer them to your *ahem* sweet,sweet, dick.( said in a crusty English butler's accent)

@CP, not petty at all. I hate it when people say they are going to do something and even when it's not really a big deal in the grand scheme of life, but it is something you're expecting, and then they totally flake on you. It's infuriating because you know you can't really tee off on them because it would make you look like a maniac. Aaarrgghh!!!


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Poor tummy!
> As a remedy - have you tried Moroccan style tea with mint and ground liquorice? Apart from the fact that it tastes great, it's very soothing and works well against hunger pangs and sweet cravings, good hot but also now in summer as ice tea. (Lipton in some, not all European countries sells a pretty good ready made mix in tea bags - I don't know about Canada. Otherwise it's 2/3 dried, crushed mint with 1/3 ground liquorice root, set to seep for 5 minutes)



The last time I had Morrocan tea was in Morroco....and I still have the (lovely, but at the time completely not needed and unaffordable) carpets that I paid far too much for to remind me of the experience . In the last few years I've finally been able to have a peppermint tea without immediately tensing up and feeling nauseous, but not sure that twenty years has been quite enough to try proper Morrocan mint tea yet....:doh: 

After posting I thought back, and realized that I'd accidentally packed myself a completely low fat lunch (barbecued curried chicken breast, celery, grapes, pineapple, and a brown rice/wild rice mix). I have to eat fairly low fat or my body gets cranky, but at the same time I don't think I'm meant to burn fuel that low on fat!


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> The last time I had Morrocan tea was in Morroco....and I still have the (lovely, but at the time completely not needed and unaffordable) carpets that I paid far too much for to remind me of the experience . In the last few years I've finally been able to have a peppermint tea without immediately tensing up and feeling nauseous, but not sure that twenty years has been quite enough to try proper Morrocan mint tea yet....:doh:



LOL! The last thing on my mind when recommending the tea was triggering the memory of being ripped of by a Moroccan carpet dealer! (... sales practices in Arab countries really are a nuisance, though...)

Nevertheless - I stand my ground that the tea mentioned would be good for the hunger pang issue. It's also not the classic Moroccan mint tea your carpet dealer most likely served (black tea with fresh mint twigs and lots of sugar) - so the 'déjà gouté' shouldn't be too strong. The effect in the case of the tea mix I quoted is the liquorice root, not the mint... so - bonne dégustation!


----------



## MrBob

The rain can go and done. Any more and I'm going to start building an ark.

And I've got a gig later...carrying music gear in the rain does not make me a happy chap.


----------



## Tad

I've ridden bicycles for about 40 years, a lot of that time on a daily basis. Despite which I fumbled a coasting start on Saturday, resulting in my pedal (which has metal teeth for grip) trying to eat my ankle (with my weight pushing the pedal forward, for extra grindy bonus chewing action). It was good that I could wear shorts and no socks for the rest of the weekend, but now that I'm at work that is not so much of an option, so I keep getting reminded of how chewed up (and probably bruised) that area is


----------



## Tad

There is a sports store a couple of miles from where we live that has been run by the same family for 51 years....for the whole time that I've shopped there by two brothers. The place doesn't go in for sales or a lot of flashy promotions, but has always carried good quality stuff at a fair price. You might beat their price occasionally with sales elsewhere, but you could always go in there and know that you were getting a fair price on good quality stuff, which is something all too rare these days.

Well, one of the brothers died this spring, at age 55. The other brother is 53, and has decided that he just isn't willing to keep at it on his own, and he's shutting the place down. The family will do OK out of it, they own the property and its right in the middle of what is now one of the cities hottest neighbourhoods, so it has to be a great time to sell.

But as a loyal customer I suddenly feel cast adrift. It is where we've bought our bikes, bike bags, repair and maintenance services, tires, and lots of other stuff for 15 years. It was people we trusted and had a relationship with. I totally understand their decision, but one of the bricks that helped build the neighborhood is going away, and that is making me a sad cyclist today.


----------



## BigWheels

spent from 3pm to midnight at the hospital to only hear "we have no clue whats wrong with you!"

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!? M.R.I., xrays, and enough drugs to lay a rhino out (with no pain relief BTW). My head was spinning bad.

Then couldn't get to sleep till 3am (after hot as hell shower) to only have to crawl out at 6am for work. blerg... 

I am dead on my feet (so to speak)... and this whole experience showed me how alone I really am. 

And dating sites suck! Not a single FFA found. depressing...


----------



## cakeboy

Forget medicine, I'm getting into the sweet dick delivery business. I deliver my sweet dick all up in yo bidness. Call 1-866-CAKEDICK for a free estimate. HMU ladies!


----------



## Surlysomething

cakeboy said:


> Forget medicine, I'm getting into the sweet dick delivery business. I deliver my sweet dick all up in yo bidness. Call 1-866-CAKEDICK for a free estimate. HMU ladies!




I think we all deserve to see what's actually on the menu.

Images appear larger in people's minds.


----------



## djudex

cakeboy said:


> Forget medicine, I'm getting into the sweet dick delivery business. I deliver my sweet dick all up in yo bidness. Call 1-866-CAKEDICK for a free estimate. HMU ladies!



I never thought I would ever not want cake but I would pass on cakedick


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> I never thought I would ever not want cake but I would pass on cakedick



So.....can I have your piece?


----------



## cakeboy

Surlysomething said:


> I think we all deserve to see what's actually on the menu.
> 
> Images appear larger in people's minds.



I lol'd! Random penis pictures are an excellent way to make someone's day a little pricklier, but it is verboten!


----------



## LeoGibson

cakeboy said:


> Forget medicine, I'm getting into the sweet dick delivery business. I deliver my sweet dick all up in yo bidness. Call 1-866-CAKEDICK for a free estimate. HMU ladies!



I gotta say, I like the idea. Any plans yet on licensing franchises?


----------



## cakeboy

Hell yes! Sweet dick is eminently marketable and recession-proof!


----------



## Surlysomething

cakeboy said:


> I lol'd! Random penis pictures are an excellent way to make someone's day a little pricklier, but it is verboten!




I know, I know. But I had to give it shot just for the term "cakedick" alone. What is that? Haha.


----------



## cakeboy

A portmanteau of half my username and my dick!


----------



## Surlysomething

cakeboy said:


> A portmanteau of half my username and my dick!




That's it? Well shit. I has visions of buttecream _frosting_.

Did I really just say that?


----------



## cakeboy

Chocolate frosting!


----------



## SitiTomato

A couple decent dates but she just wants to be friends. There's always next time!


----------



## Sasquatch!

SitiTomato said:


> A couple decent dates but she just wants to be friends. There's always next time!



Keep at it Siti, you're awesome


----------



## djudex

Holy crap I should have never bought Civilization V. I just completely wasted the entire day playing that shit


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> Holy crap I should have never bought Civilization V. I just completely wasted the entire day playing that shit



There's a guy I work with who just bought it recently during a "steam" sale, and he comes in every day and tells me about what he did. I'm sure he'll have a few hours of talking points tomorrow as it was the weekend. I KIND of want to try it out.


----------



## Mordecai

As a long time Civ player (from the original on the Amiga until the most recent one), Civ V is much better with Gods and Kings - it adds the old faith system. The game itself can be very addicting. If you like strategy games you may like Civ V.


----------



## MrBob

They'll never top Civ II with Elvis as an advisor. The people rejoice and call out your name...King!


----------



## MrBob

Another doublepost...what the hell's going on today?


----------



## J34

4g IPOD fell on floor. Screen cracked


----------



## SitiTomato

J34 said:


> 4g IPOD fell on floor. Screen cracked



Dang that sucks. I still have an original 1GB iPod nano from 2005 that's been tossed around and dropped and generally manhandled since I got it. 

When that thing goes it'll be like losing a friend.

Not to imply that I manhandle my friends...unless they ask.


----------



## MrBob

A guy I know died today. He'd gone past the 700lb mark in the last year and his heart couldn't take it. He had a warning about 3 months ago when it stopped and they were able to revive him, but not this time. He was only 21 as well. 

Please folks, I know some people on here are big and dream of being bigger but don't do it at the risk of your health because it's your friends and family who have to deal with the aftermath. I've had to console a few people who feel guilty that they didn't do enough to discourage him and get himself down to a more manageable weight but ultimately his own choices are what killed him.

It's a bummer though because he was a genuinely nice guy and always a character.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm sorry for your loss and the loss of all his friends and family. It's always awful to lose someone, especially at such a young age.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> was it sweet dick? Do you need me to make a "delivery?"





MrBob said:


> A guy I know died today. He'd gone past the 700lb mark in the last year and his heart couldn't take it. He had a warning about 3 months ago when it stopped and they were able to revive him, but not this time. He was only 21 as well.
> 
> Please folks, I know some people on here are big and dream of being bigger but don't do it at the risk of your health because it's your friends and family who have to deal with the aftermath. I've had to console a few people who feel guilty that they didn't do enough to discourage him and get himself down to a more manageable weight but ultimately his own choices are what killed him.
> 
> It's a bummer though because he was a genuinely nice guy and always a character.



*Feeling your pain....Bob...another angel to watch over you in heaven, although a 700# flying angel....hmmmm

Our company went from 50 employees down to 10 over the last 12 months.....yesterday they let go of 2 long time employees....and the 2 partners FINALLY TOOK A FUCKING PAY CUT!!!! still driving one of their 2 bmws/mercedes daily though. And this makes me so unHappy cuz my family went through this in the 80s...and the first thing we did was down size our CARS to buicks ....nothing says FU like firing 40 people as you climb into your luxury 70K car......by the grace of GOD I can't be let go...we are rebuilding, but it's taking longer then they thought with the Banks being so EFFED UP right now.....and here I got 2 calls from AFLAC yesterday; interested in my resume from CareerBuilders LOLOL*


----------



## freakyfred

Aw MrBob, so sorry for your loss. Tragic to lose anyone, especially at that age >:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Barre Chords


----------



## BigJohn23

unhappy about having to see my cousin today who is battling cancer & she lost all of her hair. Made me very sad How do we not have a cure for cancer yey?!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am dog sitting in the city in a gorgeous and huge row house for 6 dogs & 3 kittys.....the angry birds cat has dissappeared....i have searched for a full 24 hours now...and NO LUCK...the owners are aware...and I feel horrible...but FUCK THEY LET THEIR CATS OUT IN THE CITY??? that's crazy; even with a fenced yard...I FEEL HORRIBLE*


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am dog sitting in the city in a gorgeous and huge row house for 6 dogs & 3 kittys.....the angry birds cat has dissappeared....i have searched for a full 24 hours now...and NO LUCK...the owners are aware...and I feel horrible...but FUCK THEY LET THEIR CATS OUT IN THE CITY??? that's crazy; even with a fenced yard...I FEEL HORRIBLE*



That must be awful. You've done what you can, all you can do is hope he/she is just having an adventure and comes home soon. Thinking of you.


----------



## Librarygirl

I feel unhappy that I let a bad relationship/ friendship drag on for so long and that someone I once thought so much of could turn out to have so little respect, empathy, time and affection for me. It sucks that someone could be that selfish and self-centred as to string me along for their own ends when I offered them true love and friendship. And that they could insult my intelligence by thinking I would just go along with this.

I've ended it and the future starts now!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

That I took the day off.


----------



## SitiTomato

I REALLY wish I had something sweet and chocolatey right now. Like badly. 

Help!


----------



## sarahe543

ah no! You cannot run out of chocolate!


----------



## Paquito

My professor decided on a textbook that costs $300. And it's mandatory for the class.


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> My professor decided on a textbook that costs $300. And it's mandatory for the class.



I often wondered if prof's got kick-backs of some sort for choosing some of those ridiculous texts!


----------



## fritzi

Tad said:


> I often wondered if prof's got kick-backs of some sort for choosing some of those ridiculous texts!



Yes they do in most countries - sometimes cash, sometimes free books from the publishers. Even worse are the profs that force students to buy the books they've written or edited - and don't even pass on the discounts they get on them.

But $ 300 is really steep - poor Paquito!
Can't you and class mates team up, buy one hard copy and then scan it, distrubute the file amongst each other (... as a very simplistic savings approach? )


----------



## The Dark Lady

An incredibly sexy man lured me into the most horribly sinister pun ever just now.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Barre Chords



Fuck barre chords!

Just crank up the distortion and then you don't have to worry about hitting them all just right. Unless that is you're playing jazz or bluegrass or cleanly picked country, in which case, good luck!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Fuck barre chords!
> 
> Just crank up the distortion and then you don't have to worry about hitting them all just right. Unless that is you're playing jazz or bluegrass or cleanly picked country, in which case, good luck!



The two hottest guys on Dims talking about music?

I have officially died on gone to heaven. Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Fuck barre chords!
> 
> Just crank up the distortion and then you don't have to worry about hitting them all just right. Unless that is you're playing jazz or bluegrass or cleanly picked country, in which case, good luck!



I've been working on jazz chords. fucking shoot me already, please.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been working on jazz chords. fucking shoot me already, please.



Hah, I feel ya. There are some really hard fingerings for a lot of jazz chords. I use a couple of different Hendrix chords that are taken from jazz, but thankfully they don't see much use in the music I like to play and create. I take a more Zen approach to guitar. I learn only the technique I need and no more, that way I can focus more on making my "sound." If I get to an area where I need new technique then I go and seek that out to learn. 

If you haven't already read I highly recommend a book titled Zen Guitar by Phillip Toshio Sudo. I'd link to it but I'm on my phone and haven't figured that out yet. :doh: This book doesn't teach you how or what to play, rather it teaches you how to approach playing.


----------



## MrBob

Power chords...they're the future...don't think I've played a proper barre chord in years.

Turn up the volume and the dirt...you want that thing to squeal if you even look at it with malice.


----------



## MrBob

LeoGibson said:


> Hah, I feel ya. There are some really hard fingerings for a lot of jazz chords. I use a couple of different Hendrix chords that are taken from jazz, but thankfully they don't see much use in the music I like to play and create. I take a more Zen approach to guitar. I learn only the technique I need and no more, that way I can focus more on making my "sound." If I get to an area where I need new technique then I go and seek that out to learn.
> 
> If you haven't already read I highly recommend a book titled Zen Guitar by Phillip Toshio Sudo. I'd link to it but I'm on my phone and haven't figured that out yet. :doh: This book doesn't teach you how or what to play, rather it teaches you how to approach playing.



I just make it up as I go along, if it sounds crap I do it differently. Mind you, this has left me as the sloppiest musician in history....well, maybe 2nd after Pete Doherty but to be fair he smokes way more crack than me.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> I just make it up as I go along, if it sounds crap I do it differently. Mind you, this has left me as the sloppiest musician in history....well, maybe 2nd after Pete Doherty but to be fair he smokes way more crack than me.



Hah, that's my exact approach to playing bass. 

I just start with a root note and just try and find a groove from there and throw in a few walk ups and walk downs to pass between chords. The rest is purely made up on the fly.


----------



## sarahe543

well not unhappy as such just sad no man to cuddle up to until Saturday night


----------



## Surlysomething

I wanted so badly to get some stuff done around here this weekend, but of course I was tired and had no motivation. None.

Last weekend I felt way better than I did this weekend. 

I felt exhausted after doing what I used to do with ease. I hate this disease so much. Being held back is extremely frustrating. At the same time i'm really happy that I can still get some things accomplished and my time off wasn't an entire waste.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> Hah, I feel ya. There are some really *hard fingerings* for a lot of jazz chords. I use a couple of different Hendrix chords that are taken from jazz, but thankfully they don't see much use in the music I like to play and create. ....





Ok, why did I actually start posting here? Oh, right....I'm pretty annoyed because my defense process has been dragging on and on (due to bioinformaticians not working fast enough, plus bureaucratic BS), and now it is too late for me to secure a decent lecturer position until next year. So I've signed on for a mini-post-doc, which I REALLY did not want to do, and will be stuck in this terrible city for at least another 6mths.

Also, the job market for PhDs of my variety is just shit right now, but it was looking much better 5-6 mths ago - the time when I was supposed to graduate originally. FML.


----------



## Tad

Aw, that sucks Melian  Hopefully it all works out well in the end, but in the meantime


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Aw, that sucks Melian  Hopefully it all works out well in the end, but in the meantime



Thanks, Tad. The university here is very interested in helping me build my teaching dossier (guest lectures, etc), so at least that's something. It's just the thought of spending anymore time in this same lab that disgusts me to the core, and it was kind of dropped on me at the last second, as my contract expired one month earlier than anticipated. :doh:


----------



## sarahe543

My guy's dad passed away yesterday so that is what is making me unhappy today. That and not having any adult company for quite a while


----------



## freakyfred

I've been getting random bouts of sadness over the past few days. I can't explain what caused them then but tonight I have an overwhelming feeling of loneliness. I do get like this every so often and I hate it


----------



## Librarygirl

freakyfred said:


> I've been getting random bouts of sadness over the past few days. I can't explain what caused them then but tonight I have an overwhelming feeling of loneliness. I do get like this every so often and I hate it



It won't let me rep you, but I hope you're feeling better (and more like your cheeky self as seen in the pic thread) soon. I think everyone has times like this as being happy ALL the time would prob not be normal- and we'd appreciate the good times less. 
For what it's worth though, you're not alone- I think this cold/ flu thing is taking its toll as I feel really sad and fed up about lots of things tonight.


----------



## MrBob

I got interrupted from my Sunday morning lie-in by a phonecall from my 6 year old niece. She sounds panicky and I think something's seriously wrong. No...apparently her cat had caught a rat on one of it's adventures, killed it and brought it home leaving it under my sister's bed. This freaks her out. So I go down their house to dispose of said rat, it's barely three inches long. I can't believe I had to get out of bed for this. The only thing that lightened the mood for me was chasing my sister with it until she barricaded herself in her bathroom....my niece nearly collapsed in laughter at this. 

Lie-in ruined...is nothing sacred. Who on earth decides to rearrange their bedroom at 8:30 on a Sunday morning? I'm going to kick the cat's arse when I see it too.


----------



## MrBob

It looks like my cousin may not last the day. Her husband's a wreck right now. My sister has just had to take my cousin's daughter to the hospital and I've spent the last few hours ringing round family to let them know. And I've got to pick my niece up from school and explain it all to her in a couple of hours. How do you tell a 6 year old that someone they care about is dying?


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm sorry to hear that Bob. It's going to be fuckin' rough.


----------



## sarahe543

Really sorry to hear that MrBob


----------



## Tad

So sorry for what you and your family are going through, Mr. Bob.


----------



## Librarygirl

Thinking of you and your family MrBob, big hugs
M


----------



## LeoGibson

Sorry to hear of your troubles MrBob. Wishing you peace of mind and grace through this painful time you and your family are going through.


----------



## MrBob

My niece actually took the news better than I expected...and managed to make me laugh with gallows humour...kids are brilliant.


----------



## imfree

Wishing/praying you and yours comfort, peace, and healing through this sad time of impending loss.


----------



## Surlysomething

fucking office martyrs

shut your hole


----------



## tonynyc

MrBob - sending prayer wishes to you and your family - tony


----------



## tonynyc

Surlysomething said:


> fucking office martyrs
> 
> shut your hole



Or even better....


*"Office Martyrs - Hey, I finished all of my work early, so I am just going to take off. See you tomorrow." *


----------



## biglynch

Pretty pissed that my old work buddies have bailed on the vegas holliday... im not shocked though. So Uncool.


----------



## The Dark Lady

My condolences to you, MrBob. Whatever happens, I hope you all find peace somehow.


----------



## MrBob

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Looks like that's it. They've got my cousin on life support but there's no brain activity, they're going to give it until Monday in case of a response but it's unlikely.


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like a rat in a cage.

Something has to give.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I feel like a rat in a cage.
> 
> Something has to give.



In spite of all your rage?


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> In spite of all your rage?




Yep. I hate that song too. Haha.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I recently turned 38 and feel like I should be a lot further along in life and more accomplished by now.


----------



## samuraiscott

Finding out that family doesn't mean the same thing to some people as it does to others.


----------



## CastingPearls

samuraiscott said:


> Finding out that family doesn't mean the same thing to some people as it does to others.


Sweetie, if I could do a complete 'no contact' with the whole lot of mine, I would. Often they're a blessing but sometimes they're a.....they're not.


----------



## cakeboy

I'm unhappy that when I passed my school's main security desk where helpful pamphlets and maps are placed, some douchenozzle left a stack of Awake! magazines. That magazine is put out by the Jehovah's Witnesses. I can't believe that someone put that bullshit on display in a secular Canadian post-secondary institution. Why don't people get that freedom of religion should mean freedom FROM religion? Fucking unbelievable.


----------



## BigChaz

cakeboy said:


> I'm unhappy that when I passed my school's main security desk where helpful pamphlets and maps are placed, some douchenozzle left a stack of Awake! magazines. That magazine is put out by the Jehovah's Witnesses. I can't believe that someone put that bullshit on display in a secular Canadian post-secondary institution. Why don't people get that freedom of religion should mean freedom FROM religion? Fucking unbelievable.



Is this a serious post? I honestly cannot tell


----------



## cakeboy

It's 100% serious, which is unfortunate.


----------



## MrBob

Of all these religions the only one I truly respect are the buddhists, nice people, no harm to anyone...unless they're a shaolin badass!

If they allowed Bacon I'd join...I look good in orange.


----------



## Tad

I think I'm getting a sore throat. Grrrrrr--don't want this to mess up my weekend!


----------



## LeoGibson

I have to do mandatory training for a job that when I last worked for this company 12 years ago, I *was* a trainer. I wouldn't mind, except that this job allows you to make your own schedule within reason, and they got me with a dude that loves to start between 3-4 in the morning. I think the masonry crews would be just as cool with the brick being delivered at 7 A.M. as they are 5:30 A.M. Ugh, I'll be glad when this next week is over.


----------



## BigChaz

cakeboy said:


> It's 100% serious, which is unfortunate.



I'm not asking if you were serious because I agree with you, I was trying to see if you were serious about your own attitude towards. I gots ma answer.


----------



## Librarygirl

Still getting over this flu and spent 3 hours in a freezing cold room doing a 'benchmarking exercise' with a colleague who suggested we finish this work over lunch one day....NOOOOO (well not on what I earn...)

And now we have the work equivalent of dreaded PE lessons at school - monthly Housekeeping Afternoon.

My assistant and I both feel ill and like even moving is too much effort.

I just want to feel well and awake...I've already had a week off work though and with holidays imminent can't take any more time off sick.

Is it nearly home time??


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Still getting over this flu and spent 3 hours in a freezing cold room doing a 'benchmarking exercise' with a colleague who suggested we finish this work over lunch one day....NOOOOO (well not on what I earn...)
> 
> And now we have the work equivalent of dreaded PE lessons at school - monthly Housekeeping Afternoon.
> 
> My assistant and I both feel ill and like even moving is too much effort.
> 
> I just want to feel well and awake...I've already had a week off work though and with holidays imminent can't take any more time off sick.
> 
> Is it nearly home time??



The colder weather that's come in probably hasn't helped, I've started to get the sniffles this morning and am hoping it doesn't go that way. Drink more tea, take zinc and get well soon!


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> The colder weather that's come in probably hasn't helped, I've started to get the sniffles this morning and am hoping it doesn't go that way. Drink more tea, take zinc and get well soon!



Thanks! I realise I'm probably sounding very whiney, but I did feel truly dreadful earlier....The sympathy did a lot of good! On my zillionth cup of tea in Starbucks now and feeling tired, but a bit more human.

Hope you're ok and feel better soon too. Chai tea and honey is an absolute winner.


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Thanks! I realise I'm probably sounding very whiney, but I did feel truly dreadful earlier....The sympathy did a lot of good! On my zillionth cup of tea in Starbucks now and feeling tired, but a bit more human.
> 
> Hope you're ok and feel better soon too. Chai tea and honey is an absolute winner.


 I did a 3 hour practice in a small garage with the band and sweated it out, almost collapsed but just had an ice cold shower and feel like a million bucks. Now I have no sniffles but my fingers have been torn to shreds...I've heard about suffering for your art but I'd rather pass to be honest. Owwwwww!


----------



## Paquito

My best friends have this habit of pretending to be hurt and offended when I mention that I have other friends. Like on Facebook or Tumblr, they'll bombard a conversation I'm having with someone else with stuff like "who is this basic bitch?" and "why are you even talking to anyone else?" and I know it's meant to be just a joke or whatever, but it's really irritating me. They just have this tendency to gang up on me and I know it's supposed to be harmless fun, but it still grates on my nerves. It just gets to a point where I feel disrespected, but I don't want to be called oversensitive.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> My best friends have this habit of pretending to be hurt and offended when I mention that I have other friends. Like on Facebook or Tumblr, they'll bombard a conversation I'm having with someone else with stuff like "who is this basic bitch?" and "why are you even talking to anyone else?" and I know it's meant to be just a joke or whatever, but it's really irritating me. They just have this tendency to gang up on me and I know it's supposed to be harmless fun, but it still grates on my nerves. It just gets to a point where I feel disrespected, but I don't want to be called oversensitive.


It's highly intrusive and puts you on the defensive. It's also very passive-aggressive because although they're in your face about it, anything you say they can twist into it being your problem, your sensitivity, etc. which is classic passive-aggressive behavior. What you can do, I might suggest is say, 'When you do that (use a couple of examples but don't be trapped by them into keeping a list to distract from the issue), it irritates me or hurts my feelings or whatever you feel. They will invariably say, 'You're too sensitive'. You then say, 'Perhaps, but it still hurts my feelings.' Again, they'll say something to put you on the defensive. Then they may say that it's them who is being hurt or neglected, whatever. Don't get sucked into defending yourself because they're again deflecting the issue. This is where you become a broken record and even if the point doesn't hit home your last sentence should be, 'Are you deliberately trying to hurt/anger/irritate me? Please stop.' By confronting them, it brings it to the forefront and can be dealt with. 

I have a dear friend from childhood who's often said, I don't want you to be friends with them. I want to be your only friend. She even gets very hurt and tearful that she can't be my only friend, but I can't be boxed into one friendship and it's an unreasonable demand. I tell her she's important and special and what we have is unique and I followed the same advice suggested above. She finally stopped and wrote me a letter telling me she had problems with boundaries and was trying and our friendship is still intact. WITH BOUNDARIES.


----------



## ManBeef

Radio Shack fucked me over. They made a mistake on my insurance plan so now they aren't finna honor it because the stupid employee did not entering an email and also used a phone number, that they were told many of times, was old. So NOOOOOW I am stuck 2 1/2 weeks later waiting... BOOOOO


----------



## sarahe543

My partner ended our relationship yesterday. I am devastated, in shock, heartbroken. I thought this was it i really did.


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> My partner ended our relationship yesterday. I am devastated, in shock, heartbroken. I thought this was it i really did.



Oh man! Sorry dude.  *fetches you a glass of milk and a cookie*


----------



## djudex

sarahe543 said:


> My partner ended our relationship yesterday. I am devastated, in shock, heartbroken. I thought this was it i really did.



Well that sucks I'm really sorry to hear that, you always seemed so ... excited and giggly when you talked about the two of you.


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> Well that sucks I'm really sorry to hear that, you always seemed so ... excited and giggly when you talked about the two of you.



That ^^^^^

So sorry that he didn't realize what a good thing he had.


----------



## MrBob

sarahe543 said:


> My partner ended our relationship yesterday. I am devastated, in shock, heartbroken. I thought this was it i really did.


Sorry to hear that. You will find someone better.

E-hug.


----------



## ManBeef

sarahe543 said:


> My partner ended our relationship yesterday. I am devastated, in shock, heartbroken. I thought this was it i really did.



Sorry to hear that


----------



## sarahe543

Yeah excited and giggly sums it up well. He was like that too  im so sad i kind of freaked out and ended up in ER now have sleeping tablets and happy pills tomorrow . Losing him has left a big handsome hole in my heart  thanks for your kind words guys x


----------



## Sasquatch!

What? Are you ok??


----------



## Goreki

Sorry to hear that lovely. Take care of yourself.


----------



## MrBob

sarahe543 said:


> Yeah excited and giggly sums it up well. He was like that too  im so sad i kind of freaked out and ended up in ER now have sleeping tablets and happy pills tomorrow . Losing him has left a big handsome hole in my heart  thanks for your kind words guys x


Please don't do anything silly. I know it's painful now but it will get better.


----------



## bremerton

sarah, i'm so sorry. massive hugs for you.

my quip of the day is that i just discovered i have ridiculous stretch marks on the outsides of my thighs. i'm a pretty average size, and i don't think i've gained THAT much weight recently.... beh.


----------



## sarahe543

I am feeling a bit better today thanks, managed to sleep last night and forced some food down myself. Got myself a nice dress on and some of my F*CK ME boots and making it look like i am ready to take on the world again.
I do have a lot of good memories but its bittersweet right now. He was the man I have felt most comfortable with as an individual and sexually too and at least I know now I do not have to settle for anything less than awesomeness.


----------



## biglynch

Chin up Miss, shizzle will get better i'm sure. Just charm them with another quality reading from 50 shades.

Now for me: Another attack of gout. I refuse to give up good beer and steak. So painfull though


----------



## Sasquatch!

Random observation: Stretch marks are hot.


----------



## biglynch

Sasquatch! said:


> Random observation: Stretch marks are hot.



confirmed.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's so bloody nice out and i'm stuck with Pollyanna and her gremlin typing skills.


----------



## djudex

Sasquatch! said:


> Random observation: Stretch marks are hot.



You're going to find me soooooooooooo sexy


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> You're going to find me soooooooooooo sexy


*
I don't know about SASSY ...but me and some of the wimmen folk on here MOST defenitely FIND YOU SEXY 

MEOWWWWWWW*


----------



## CastingPearls

LESS talky-talky
MORE nakey-nakey


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I don't know about SASSY ...but me and some of the wimmen folk on here MOST defenitely FIND YOU SEXY
> 
> MEOWWWWWWW*



I'm okay with all of this statement.



CastingPearls said:


> LESS talky-talky
> MORE nakey-nakey



Dims policy doesn't allow me to go nakey-nakey. Please, vote Yes on Proposition Nakey-Nakey. Don't let the Prudicians win.


----------



## MrBob

My friend quit the band tonight because he can't commit to the practice and feels like he's holding us up all th time...and when I say friend the guy is my best friend. We've been playing together in bands for years too. In fact of the several hundred gigs I've played I think I've only been involved in 3 without him. I would post a sadface emoticon but it wouldn't come close. I feel like I just lost my left foot.


----------



## Tad

That sucks, MrBob. I guess the question is would you be happier with him in the band, even if he can't commit to the practice schedule, or not? Obviously ideal would be him in the band and able to fully commit....but since that isn't there, what is the lesser of the two evils?


----------



## Surlysomething

Dude. That totally sucks.

Hopefully he changes his mind.




MrBob said:


> My friend quit the band tonight because he can't commit to the practice and feels like he's holding us up all th time...and when I say friend the guy is my best friend. We've been playing together in bands for years too. In fact of the several hundred gigs I've played I think I've only been involved in 3 without him. I would post a sadface emoticon but it wouldn't come close. I feel like I just lost my left foot.


----------



## Aust99

It's so fricken hot.... No doona for me tonight. Just want to sleep. It's too early in the year for this shit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> It's so fricken hot.... No doona for me tonight. Just want to sleep. It's too early in the year for this shit.



What's a doona?!? Is that a crazy Australian contraption?


----------



## Aust99

It's a blanket, I believe the British refer to it as a douvae (spelling???)...I'm guessing we murdered that word... Basically a blanket for your bed.


----------



## CastingPearls

Duvet. We call them that and comforters.


----------



## MrBob

Tad said:


> That sucks, MrBob. I guess the question is would you be happier with him in the band, even if he can't commit to the practice schedule, or not? Obviously ideal would be him in the band and able to fully commit....but since that isn't there, what is the lesser of the two evils?


He's my best friend, the door will always be open for him to rejoin.


----------



## freakyfred

Bad cough, and I suddenly feel very anxious. I have no idea why, but the feeling isn't going away.


----------



## BLK360

freakyfred said:


> Bad cough, and I suddenly feel very anxious. I have no idea why, but the feeling isn't going away.



It's natural, you're being hunted by a large bird of prey.


----------



## Surlysomething

Being surrounded by people that test my patience constantly.


----------



## Librarygirl

All those little times when you find yourself smiling / giggling or sad and want to share these things with someone who'd find the same thing funny or offer you some good advice, but you can't for whatever reason. I seem to have had both kinds of moment of late.

Thinking particularly today of a dear friend at work who died suddenly a few weeks ago and also of estranged friends, who despite my best efforts are no longer a part of my life.


----------



## warwagon86

Surlysomething said:


> Being surrounded by people that test my patience constantly.



isnt that life hahaha


----------



## Surlysomething

I've worked jobs before where i'm not surrounded by idiots. It can happen.




warwagon86 said:


> isnt that life hahaha


----------



## biglynch

Someone punch me! Its 4:30 am and im off to work. Why do I do this, I do my own rota.


----------



## freakyfred

I feel guilty about not being able to find work. I just feel like a disappointment and a waste of space.


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> I feel guilty about not being able to find work. I just feel like a disappointment and a waste of space.



No way dude. In this day and age, Jobs are few and far between. Things will pick up buddy, and dont let things out of your control get you down.


----------



## Tad

Fred, I'm sure you'd know the numbers better, but quick googling suggested that the Irish youth unemployment rate could be as high as 29% In that sort of environment, not being able to find work is all too normal.

For what it is worth, I graduated university during a recession in '91, and essentially none of my class found jobs (while in the previous year a lot of people were choosing between more than one offer), but when people came back together at our five year reunion everyone was working in useful sorts of jobs. Personally I remember how incredibly down about not finding work I felt. But then, one day, I got an offer, and suddenly felt fifty pounds lighter, the colours were brighter, life was better--in fact far MORE better than I'd been able to anticipate when I was down in the dumps job hunting.

Now, that recession was not as bad as what is hitting Ireland currently, it might take longer than the year or two that we experienced to get on track, but it will happen, and things will seem a lot better.

Try not to take it personally, do keep looking at every possibility, and know that things will get better.

Best of luck, and don't be afraid to vent your frustrations and sadness about this--keeping it all inside just lets it ferment, but not in a good way.


----------



## Melian

freakyfred said:


> I feel guilty about not being able to find work. I just feel like a disappointment and a waste of space.



You're not.

Still, I know how you feel. I'm trying to transition from lab to industry, and there are just no appealing jobs right now. It feels like such a pathetic regression.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> I'm trying to transition from lab to industry, and there are just no appealing jobs right now. It feels like such a pathetic regression.



Once I hit the lottery I'll build you your own genetics lab so you can become the evil, mad scientist you were always meant to be.


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Once I hit the lottery I'll build you your own genetics lab so you can become the evil, mad scientist you were always meant to be.



Please give Melian the tools she requires to destroy the world. We all really want that to happen. I took a poll. 3 out of 4 people want Melian to destroy the world.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> Please give Melian the tools she requires to destroy the world. We all really want that to happen. I took a poll. 3 out of 4 people want Melian to destroy the world.


THISTHISTHISTHISTHIS


----------



## TwilightStarr

My best friend went to the ER because she was having a hard time breathing and they found a blood clot in her lungs and discovered that she is a diabetic


----------



## MrBob

CastingPearls said:


> THISTHISTHISTHISTHIS



The world? Why not start with the French...the world will seem a better place after that.


----------



## Tad

MrBob said:


> The world? Why not start with the French...the world will seem a better place after that.



Or start with the Brits....when we don't have to hear them wingeing jealously about the french, the world will seem a better place


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Once I hit the lottery I'll build you your own genetics lab so you can become the evil, mad scientist you were always meant to be.





BigChaz said:


> Please give Melian the tools she requires to destroy the world. We all really want that to happen. I took a poll. 3 out of 4 people want Melian to destroy the world.





CastingPearls said:


> THISTHISTHISTHISTHIS



That's a lot of pressure, you guys. I'll have to get another PhD in an evil-er field...perhaps a social science 



Tad said:


> Or start with the Brits....when we don't have to hear them wingeing jealously about the french, the world will seem a better place


 
*is team Britain*

Eff the French. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. I never understood the French hate. Who cares if they're uppity if they make good food stuff! Nom.




Tad said:


> Or start with the Brits....when we don't have to hear them wingeing jealously about the french, the world will seem a better place


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I never understood the French hate. Who cares if they're uppity if they make good food stuff! Nom.



Don't forget that they are good arborists as well. Why if it wasn't for all the trees planted in Paris, the Germans wouldn't be able to march in the shade!


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> That's a lot of pressure, you guys. I'll have to get another PhD in an evil-er field...perhaps a social science



There's not one person on here that hasn't imagined you working in a lab for Umbrella Corp., it's your destiny baby.


----------



## JASmith

I'm unhappy that the Large meal from Arby's, followed by the large bowl of ice cream, didn't fill me up properly.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> There's not one person on here that hasn't imagined you working in a lab for Umbrella Corp., it's your destiny baby.



Did you ever see my Umbrella employee card? PM me if you haven't....


----------



## JenFromOC

Said goodbye to one of my Wounded Warriors today. I'm gonna miss his face around here lol


----------



## biglynch

Urban Foxes tearing up the bins and generaly ruining everything.


----------



## Tad

People are talking eggnog, making me really crave some....but I can't handle that much egg anymore so no mugs of eggnog for me


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> People are talking eggnog, making me really crave some....but I can't handle that much egg anymore so no mugs of eggnog for me



The girlfriend loves it, I'm not a big fan of it honestly. I went to the restroom
And came out and she had a eggnog stache, proceeded to kiss me and all I could taste was nog.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The girlfriend loves it, I'm not a big fan of it honestly. I went to the restroom
> And came out and she had a eggnog stache, proceeded to kiss me and all I could taste was nog.



So, basically it was a 'nog-snog?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> People are talking eggnog, making me really crave some....but I can't handle that much egg anymore so no mugs of eggnog for me


Silk (soy brand) makes a nog....no eggs at all. Looks promising.


----------



## Goreki

djudex said:


> There's not one person on here that hasn't imagined you working in a lab for Umbrella Corp., it's your destiny baby.


I cannot rep you for that, but i wish i could give you all the things.


----------



## biglynch

holly feck, i have woke up today and it seems in my sleep a horse has kicked me in the back.


----------



## djudex

biglynch said:


> holly feck, i have woke up today and it seems in my sleep a horse has kicked me in the back.



That's what you get for letting Sarah Jessica Parker in to your bed


----------



## biglynch

djudex said:


> That's what you get for letting Sarah Jessica Parker in to your bed



Haha bless her. Shes not that grim. Lol. no really she is that grim


----------



## MrBob

Note to self...beware girls with cute accents....no good ever comes of it.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

MrBob said:


> Note to self...beware girls with cute accents....no good ever comes of it.



What happened? If you want to tell of course.:huh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Note to self...beware girls with cute accents....no good ever comes of it.



That's a quick turnaround (bright eyes!).


----------



## CastingPearls

MrBob said:


> Note to self...beware girls with cute accents....no good ever comes of it.


Yeah, you got bit by the Dutchie-bug too, as I recall. 

You have my deepest condolences. Been there, done that, bought the kruidnootjes.


----------



## MrBob

It just sucks. For the first time in my life I didn't sleep with a girl on the first date, I thought 'I'll do this one right'. And now it's done...and I didn't even get to recall the fond memories of at least slipping her one. And now like Austin Powers' dad, I have a growing antipathy towards the dutch.

Mind you, I say I'll avoid girls with cute accents but I know it won't happen....I'm too weakwilled.


----------



## JenFromOC

MrBob said:


> It just sucks. For the first time in my life I didn't sleep with a girl on the first date, I thought 'I'll do this one right'. And now it's done...and I didn't even get to recall the fond memories of at least slipping her one. And now like Austin Powers' dad, I have a growing antipathy towards the dutch.
> 
> Mind you, I say I'll avoid girls with cute accents but I know it won't happen....I'm too weakwilled.



Forgive me....and yes, I know that my own relationship is dysfunctional...but wtf happened between yesterday morning and today? She was near perfection about 36 hours ago!


----------



## MrBob

JenFromOC said:


> Forgive me....and yes, I know that my own relationship is dysfunctional...but wtf happened between yesterday morning and today? She was near perfection about 36 hours ago!



Her tales started to unravel...I should have known that ignorance was bliss.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> holly feck, i have woke up today and it seems in my sleep a horse has kicked me in the back.



You been reading my mail? It was a mule here. I could barely walk today, and climbing up and down trailers to unload was a ring-tailed bitch.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*pumpkin the love of my life is acting weird, lethargic, not eating / drinking enough, breathing funny.....jumped up on the table and didn't make it several times....I am freaking out (ya my kitty)*


----------



## Tad

Awww, best wishes for Pumkin to shake whatever it is. If not...all my sympathies. It is the rough part of loving pets so much


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> You been reading my mail? It was a mule here. I could barely walk today, and climbing up and down trailers to unload was a ring-tailed bitch.



Maybe it was just sympathy pains then. Wow i guess we have a connection.


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *pumpkin the love of my life is acting weird, lethargic, not eating / drinking enough, breathing funny.....jumped up on the table and didn't make it several times....I am freaking out (ya my kitty)*



So sorry to hear that. I hope Pumpkin is better soon. Thinking of you M x


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Maybe it was just sympathy pains then. Wow i guess we have a connection.



Hah, maybe. I think mine is a pinched nerve as today it also seems to be affecting my right leg all the way down to the ankle. Quite aggravating really. Hope yours smoothed out for you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tad said:


> Awww, best wishes for Pumkin to shake whatever it is. If not...all my sympathies. It is the rough part of loving pets so much





Librarygirl said:


> So sorry to hear that. I hope Pumpkin is better soon. Thinking of you M x


*
thanks.....he didn't make it, so sad to say. I cried a river of tears, so wasn't ready to let go of my sweet purring companion, but another 4 legger will bless me one day soon!!!* 

View attachment 11.28.12 ripPumpkin.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC

Sorry to hear


----------



## Librarygirl

I am so sorry to hear that. He was a fine and beautiful cat and he was lucky to have you as his owner. You did your best for him to the end and I think you just have to think about the fact that he had a happy life. 

I've said goodbye to several wonderful furry friends over the years so I do have some idea of what you're going through. People with pets just don't get it, but we spend more time with our pets than many of our relatives and they are always there for us.

Take care,
Thinking of you,
M x


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> Sorry to hear


 *it's all good now*



Librarygirl said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. He was a fine and beautiful cat and he was lucky to have you as his owner. You did your best for him to the end and I think you just have to think about the fact that he had a happy life.
> 
> I've said goodbye to several wonderful furry friends over the years so I do have some idea of what you're going through. People with pets just don't get it, but we spend more time with our pets than many of our relatives and they are always there for us.
> 
> Take care,
> Thinking of you,
> M x



*that's so true...I did spend a helluva lot of time with him...my little furry purrrrrr boy...resting in happy animal heaven and happy!!!*


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm so sorry!!! *HUGS*


----------



## Surlysomething

The girl that lives in the apartment above me is leaving. First person that's lived here that I actually like. I feel bad for her because her stupid roommate bailed on her and moved out while she was at work and didn't tell her. Left her hanging.

I live alone for a reason. 

It totally sucks because she was easy going and fun and her boyfriend was nice too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I was unhappy about the weather outside... it left me feeling tired and depressed all day. I hate winter weather, it feels great but when it's not sunny out it is just dull and depressing! I wanted to go out and do something but at the same time I felt bored and just tired, and ended up laying in bed watching Netflix all day...


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thanks.....he didn't make it, so sad to say. I cried a river of tears, so wasn't ready to let go of my sweet purring companion, but another 4 legger will bless me one day soon!!!*



I'm sorry for your loss. I know how much those furry little ones mean to us.


----------



## MrBob

That's rough...I still haven't got over my dog dying 5 years ago...still miss that drooling bastard...greatest companion ever.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrBob said:


> That's rough...I still haven't got over my dog dying 5 years ago...still miss that drooling bastard...greatest companion ever.



I feel you there. This past year two of my older dogs (one I've had for about 10 years) passed away, and I watched them both pretty much die. I never knew animals could have such a hold.  Sorry for your loss HDANGEL.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I know how much those furry little ones mean to us.



*unconditional love at its BEST!!!*



MrBob said:


> That's rough...I still haven't got over my dog dying 5 years ago...still miss that drooling bastard...greatest companion ever.


*
amen...but I will get another 4 legger, might even do a kitty and doggy!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

A man in our shop at work collapsed and we had to get the ambulance here. They got all the information wrong and we ended up with firetrucks, ambulance and RCMP. It's been kind of crazy. Haha. He finally made it to the hospital though. Whew. 



I think I need a nap.


----------



## JenFromOC

Looks like going back to school was just a fantasy. I don't qualify for military tuition fees because I'm not officially on my husband's orders....and I have to be a resident for one year to qualify for the residential tuition fees. I've been a resident of Hawaii for 4 days short of one year. Unfortunately, you have to be filthy rich to pay University of Hawaii their non-resident rates. Oh yeah, and I don't qualify for tuition assistance because my husband is too high ranking. I want to cry.


----------



## Tad

That sucks, Jen


----------



## JenFromOC

Tad said:


> That sucks, Jen




You know how I know it's hopeless? Even Tad didn't have advice for me 

Yep, I'm crying now.


----------



## Tad

Actually, I'm trying to cut back on long winded, advice filled, posts (I felt like I was becoming a bit too pedantic even for my own tastes)....so was just going for sympathy.


----------



## Carmella_Bombshell

I am unhappy about today's weather! Brrrrrrrr! It's going to rain again........


----------



## MrBob

JenFromOC said:


> Looks like going back to school was just a fantasy. I don't qualify for military tuition fees because I'm not officially on my husband's orders....and I have to be a resident for one year to qualify for the residential tuition fees. I've been a resident of Hawaii for 4 days short of one year. Unfortunately, you have to be filthy rich to pay University of Hawaii their non-resident rates. Oh yeah, and I don't qualify for tuition assistance because my husband is too high ranking. I want to cry.


Well that's just crappy.


----------



## JenFromOC

Ha! Not only am I hitting roadblocks with the college, my husband laid into me yesterday. I asked him if he'd be willing to ask his Command to sign off so I can go to school at the residential tuition rate and he lost his shit. He yelled at me and said that we never discussed me going back to school. Oh, that's funny, because all the discussions we had about me getting on the waiting list for the nursing program in Nebraska AND me actually going to the college here in Hawaii for testing really kept you in the dark that further education was in my plans. To top it all off, he was an asshole for the rest of the day and when we were in bed last night, I said goodnight, I love you. He said, no you don't...and then started listing all the ways how I suck as a wife, I'm clueless, I've never had to work for anything in my life, I only think about myself, how I think I'm perfect, etc.

The more and more I look at him...and think about it...I realize what an insecure bully he is. He's so scared to lose control over things that he can't even look past it all and see how much I love him. I really only want to go back to school so I can make decent money and he doesn't have to work so hard after he retires. If I ever found myself on my own again, I want to be able to provide for Peyton in the manner that I did when we lived in California. 

As for now, I'm stuck on this damn island. I wouldn never, ever, ever go back to my family for help. That bit me on the ass before. I'm so angry


----------



## Surlysomething

Sorry things are so shitty, lady. 

Wish I had some advice or something comforting to say. Most I can do is offer a few virtual throat punches towards him.




JenFromOC said:


> Ha! Not only am I hitting roadblocks with the college, my husband laid into me yesterday. I asked him if he'd be willing to ask his Command to sign off so I can go to school at the residential tuition rate and he lost his shit. He yelled at me and said that we never discussed me going back to school. Oh, that's funny, because all the discussions we had about me getting on the waiting list for the nursing program in Nebraska AND me actually going to the college here in Hawaii for testing really kept you in the dark that further education was in my plans. To top it all off, he was an asshole for the rest of the day and when we were in bed last night, I said goodnight, I love you. He said, no you don't...and then started listing all the ways how I suck as a wife, I'm clueless, I've never had to work for anything in my life, I only think about myself, how I think I'm perfect, etc.
> 
> The more and more I look at him...and think about it...I realize what an insecure bully he is. He's so scared to lose control over things that he can't even look past it all and see how much I love him. I really only want to go back to school so I can make decent money and he doesn't have to work so hard after he retires. If I ever found myself on my own again, I want to be able to provide for Peyton in the manner that I did when we lived in California.
> 
> As for now, I'm stuck on this damn island. I wouldn never, ever, ever go back to my family for help. That bit me on the ass before. I'm so angry


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm annoyed at the fact that one of my friends (who for some reason I consider my best friend) happens to never contact me unless:

a. his other friends cant hang out
b. he's mad at his other friends/parents and calls to rant to me
c. he is bored of hanging with his other friends

It's like the minute he makes a new friend he starts hanging out with them I don't exist. He never returns calls or texts and then he writes all over Facebook about how he is having a great time with his other friends (the friends he complains about). I'm obviously terrible at picking friends - but I try to deal with it because we've been friends for like 5 years. I'm 2 seconds away from telling him to just have a good life and just be done.


----------



## spiritangel

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm annoyed at the fact that one of my friends (who for some reason I consider my best friend) happens to never contact me unless:
> 
> a. his other friends cant hang out
> b. he's mad at his other friends/parents and calls to rant to me
> c. he is bored of hanging with his other friends
> 
> It's like the minute he makes a new friend he starts hanging out with them I don't exist. He never returns calls or texts and then he writes all over Facebook about how he is having a great time with his other friends (the friends he complains about). I'm obviously terrible at picking friends - but I try to deal with it because we've been friends for like 5 years. I'm 2 seconds away from telling him to just have a good life and just be done.



You need to realise your worth more than this. But before you discard the friendship perhaps you should actually talk to him about this he may not see this the way you do and sometimes crazy as it is people dont often realise how their behaviour comes accross

hugs


----------



## agouderia

JenFromOC said:


> Looks like going back to school was just a fantasy. I don't qualify for military tuition fees because I'm not officially on my husband's orders....and I have to be a resident for one year to qualify for the residential tuition fees. I've been a resident of Hawaii for 4 days short of one year. Unfortunately, you have to be filthy rich to pay University of Hawaii their non-resident rates. Oh yeah, and I don't qualify for tuition assistance because my husband is too high ranking. I want to cry.



That sounds awful Jen! 

Those are the kind of news no one needs, particularly not at this time of year!

Although I'm no expert, I would like to encourage you to scratch together the patience and drive to scour all types of education programs the US military offers to maybe find another option than those you've considered so far.

In the international postgraduate education programs I work with, I've had quite a number of US military over the years, most of whom got their college/university eduation with the military, or later even shifted careers. 

When hearing the stories, what always struck me was how Byzantine the system is (... probably common denominator for military everywhere...) and that you mainly have to a) really know what to look for - and b) often have to take small detours to get exactly what you need.

One of my participants, a Marine, had a graduate degree in international conflict resolution - and wanted to switch to physiotherapy, focussing on rehabing severely wounded soldiers. After 8 months searching, applying, comparing with no result except she would need to pay her way through school, she in the end found a way (I don't know the details) to enter one of the programs she had considered by doing a 6 month internship on a base abroad first.

Don't give up hope, be persistent - you deserve the chance to make the most of your knowledge and talents!

Good luck!


----------



## x0emnem0x

spiritangel said:


> You need to realise your worth more than this. But before you discard the friendship perhaps you should actually talk to him about this he may not see this the way you do and sometimes crazy as it is people dont often realise how their behaviour comes accross
> 
> hugs



Thanks for the advice... I'll try, but he's the kind of person that will probably be in denial about it  wish me luck


----------



## x0emnem0x

JenFromOC said:


> Ha! Not only am I hitting roadblocks with the college, my husband laid into me yesterday. I asked him if he'd be willing to ask his Command to sign off so I can go to school at the residential tuition rate and he lost his shit. He yelled at me and said that we never discussed me going back to school. Oh, that's funny, because all the discussions we had about me getting on the waiting list for the nursing program in Nebraska AND me actually going to the college here in Hawaii for testing really kept you in the dark that further education was in my plans. To top it all off, he was an asshole for the rest of the day and when we were in bed last night, I said goodnight, I love you. He said, no you don't...and then started listing all the ways how I suck as a wife, I'm clueless, I've never had to work for anything in my life, I only think about myself, how I think I'm perfect, etc.
> 
> The more and more I look at him...and think about it...I realize what an insecure bully he is. He's so scared to lose control over things that he can't even look past it all and see how much I love him. I really only want to go back to school so I can make decent money and he doesn't have to work so hard after he retires. If I ever found myself on my own again, I want to be able to provide for Peyton in the manner that I did when we lived in California.
> 
> As for now, I'm stuck on this damn island. I wouldn never, ever, ever go back to my family for help. That bit me on the ass before. I'm so angry



That is pretty ridiculous and he does seem like an insecure bully. You should do what is good for yourself and your life and for HIS as you said, you going back to school would help him in the long run to not have to always be working so hard for money and he should be supportive of that first off. And whether he was mad or not he shouldn't have started insulting you when you were trying to tell him you loved him, and you tried but I think at the end of the day at least you're trying. I wish you luck and I'm sorry you had to deal with that.  Hope things get better!


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> Ha! Not only am I hitting roadblocks with the college, my husband laid into me yesterday. I asked him if he'd be willing to ask his Command to sign off so I can go to school at the residential tuition rate and he lost his shit. He yelled at me and said that we never discussed me going back to school. Oh, that's funny, because all the discussions we had about me getting on the waiting list for the nursing program in Nebraska AND me actually going to the college here in Hawaii for testing really kept you in the dark that further education was in my plans. To top it all off, he was an asshole for the rest of the day and when we were in bed last night, I said goodnight, I love you. He said, no you don't...and then started listing all the ways how I suck as a wife, I'm clueless, I've never had to work for anything in my life, I only think about myself, how I think I'm perfect, etc.
> 
> The more and more I look at him...and think about it...I realize what an insecure bully he is. He's so scared to lose control over things that he can't even look past it all and see how much I love him. I really only want to go back to school so I can make decent money and he doesn't have to work so hard after he retires. If I ever found myself on my own again, I want to be able to provide for Peyton in the manner that I did when we lived in California.
> 
> As for now, I'm stuck on this damn island. I wouldn never, ever, ever go back to my family for help.



This? This all sucks ass. As a man I have to say men really need to learn how to step up and deal with shit.

Fortunately this bit -


> bit me on the ass


 - came near the very end because I'll be honest I lost my train of thought at that point.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Most of the picture threads here aren't working.  And I miss them.


----------



## Tad

When we bought our house, fifteen years ago, the neighborhood was still kind of sketchy--the nearby street of shops included a lot of junk stores, a boarded up burned-out building, some empty gravel lots where other buildings had been torn down, etc. But the one beacon that helped assure me that the area was starting a revival was a small independent book store.

We've been regular customers there for years. We can't always find what we want on their shelves but they've happily ordered things in for us. It might have been a bit cheaper at the big chain book store, but having a local book store is just so lovely. 

A couple of years ago they leased the adjacent unit in their building, and expanded. I was a bit surprised, given how book stores were struggling in general, but I took it as a positive sign that things were going well.

This past weekend I went in to order a book, but they said that right now they were not accepting orders. I was puzzled and surprised, but hoped that it was just a blip.

Yesterday I heard on the news that they are shutting down after Christmas. Apparently ever since taking on the expansion they've been struggling to make ends meet. They listened to a business coach whose recipe for all small businesses seems to be that they need to get bigger. In this case, that helped kill the store.

Now, lots of book stores have been closing, if they hadn't expanded maybe it would have happened anyway. But I have the feeling that they had a viable small business, and got convinced that they should try and make it into a bigger business which ended up not being viable. The business coach got his money either way, but the two owners (a lovely couple who live a few blocks from us, whose daughters go to the school my son went to (there was a few year overlap) are losing the business they spent most of two decades building, several other long time employees are losing their jobs, and we are losing our beloved neighbourhood bookstore. Because someone convinced them that they should be more ambitious, that bigger was better.

Sometimes things are just fine the way they are.

*grumble*


----------



## Webmaster

How sad about the bookstore. 

Also reminded me just how much I miss Borders. I can't even guess how many hours of my life I spent in Borders bookstores stores and how many books I bought there. I blame Amazon's predatory practices to some extent, but Borders also seemed utterly clueless on how to run their business.


----------



## BigChaz

I like buying clothes locally so I can try them on. The only big and tall store in convenient area just went out of business. 

Not a major thing, but it was enough to make me briefly unhappy!


----------



## lovelocs

Tad said:


> *grumble*



That really does suck. If they had hunkered down, they might have survived...


----------



## Mishty

Everything. 

I don't want to go back to college.
I don't want to live here.
I don't want to stop my volunteer work for real work.
I don't want to crush on nice boys two thousand miles away.
I don't want to be poor.
I don't want my parents to die,ever.


I feel like I'm ten years behind in life and maybe there isn't a way to catch up.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Webmaster said:


> How sad about the bookstore.
> 
> Also reminded me just how much I miss Borders. I can't even guess how many hours of my life I spent in Borders bookstores stores and how many books I bought there. I blame Amazon's predatory practices to some extent, but Borders also seemed utterly clueless on how to run their business.



Yes, my daughter and I lament the closing of Borders often. B&N just doesn't cut it and while I love Amazon, there's no bookstore smell...for starters.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Tad said:


> When we bought our house, fifteen years ago, the neighborhood was still kind of sketchy--the nearby street of shops included a lot of junk stores, a boarded up burned-out building, some empty gravel lots where other buildings had been torn down, etc. But the one beacon that helped assure me that the area was starting a revival was a small independent book store.
> 
> We've been regular customers there for years. We can't always find what we want on their shelves but they've happily ordered things in for us. It might have been a bit cheaper at the big chain book store, but having a local book store is just so lovely.
> 
> A couple of years ago they leased the adjacent unit in their building, and expanded. I was a bit surprised, given how book stores were struggling in general, but I took it as a positive sign that things were going well.
> 
> This past weekend I went in to order a book, but they said that right now they were not accepting orders. I was puzzled and surprised, but hoped that it was just a blip.
> 
> Yesterday I heard on the news that they are shutting down after Christmas. Apparently ever since taking on the expansion they've been struggling to make ends meet. They listened to a business coach whose recipe for all small businesses seems to be that they need to get bigger. In this case, that helped kill the store.
> 
> Now, lots of book stores have been closing, if they hadn't expanded maybe it would have happened anyway. But I have the feeling that they had a viable small business, and got convinced that they should try and make it into a bigger business which ended up not being viable. The business coach got his money either way, but the two owners (a lovely couple who live a few blocks from us, whose daughters go to the school my son went to (there was a few year overlap) are losing the business they spent most of two decades building, several other long time employees are losing their jobs, and we are losing our beloved neighbourhood bookstore. Because someone convinced them that they should be more ambitious, that bigger was better.
> 
> Sometimes things are just fine the way they are.
> 
> *grumble*



That does suck. 

A trend I've seen with friends/family who own small businesses, hiring "coaches". My brother owns a frame shop and has consulted "business coaches" upon occasion. I always tell him to do research on his own, invest in his own knowledge of the business, good business practices, what is working, what isn't, etc. Rather than to rely on those that sell an ideal which is often very well packaged but not very effective...for the recipient.


----------



## Tad

My wife knows the couple running the store a little bit, and informed me that one of them has been working in IT consulting for the last decade, which is most of what has paid the bills. So I guess the bookstore hadn't been doing much better than break even for a while.

I'm still sad to see it go.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I have so much stuff I want to do but no strong motivation to do it and my knees are still killing me, just my whole body wants to do nothing lol.


----------



## Yakatori

Mishty said:


> "_I feel like...there isn't a way to catch up._"


There's probably something, an option, you haven't considered yet.


----------



## MrBob

Was buying the last of this years christmas presents today...picked up a bottle of Whisky for my grandad...picked up the wrong bottle....paid double what I had planned on...wouldn't take the bottle back because I didn't want to look cheap...the lucky bastard better appreciate it. *sad face*


----------



## Tad

Ikea's dark chocolate is like the methadone of dark chocolate. It might be enough to keep the cravings away, but sure isn't the good stuff 

(and  at myself for buying it in the first place)


----------



## MrBob

Tad said:


> Ikea's dark chocolate is like the methadone of dark chocolate. It might be enough to keep the cravings away, but sure isn't the good stuff
> 
> (and  at myself for buying it in the first place)


Lindt Excellence 90%....it's the only answer. Best dark chocolate in the world.


----------



## Tad

MrBob said:


> Lindt Excellence 90%....it's the only answer. Best dark chocolate in the world.



It is good, but unless on sale fairly expensive.....and I'm cheap  So whenever I'm in Ikea and I see their 100g bars of 70% cocoa dark chocolate at two bucks each, I convince myself that "after all, it is 70% cocoa, really it can't be bad." Some day I'll learn.....maybe.

On to my new complaint: my dental hygienist does not have the most gentle touch. Usually I like having my teeth cleaned, but when she's done I feel like my mouth has been in a wrestling match. But I like the overall dental office....wondering if there is any discreet way to get assigned to a different hygienist?


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> On to my new complaint: my dental hygienist does not have the most gentle touch. Usually I like having my teeth cleaned, but when she's done I feel like my mouth has been in a wrestling match. But I like the overall dental office....wondering if there is any discreet way to get assigned to a different hygienist?



You should tell her - if you're not squirming or bleeding profusely, she has no other way to gauge your level of discomfort. She probably won't be offended, as long as you're polite about it.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> You should tell her - if you're not squirming or bleeding profusely, she has no other way to gauge your level of discomfort. She probably won't be offended, as long as you're polite about it.



Oddly, that option had never occurred to me (seriously!) :doh:


----------



## djudex

Tad said:


> Oddly, that option had never occurred to me (seriously!) :doh:



I hear that's a British problem


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> It is good, but unless on sale fairly expensive.....and I'm cheap  So whenever I'm in Ikea and I see their 100g bars of 70% cocoa dark chocolate at two bucks each, I convince myself that "after all, it is 70% cocoa, really it can't be bad." Some day I'll learn.....maybe.



 - what an incredible rip off! Ikea sells that chocolate for 0.59  on this side of the Atlantic (that 0.77 Canadian dollars so oanda says)! And it isn't worth more!



MrBob said:


> Lindt Excellence 90%....it's the only answer. Best dark chocolate in the world.



Now I can't really disagree, but according to my most recent taste testing, Lindt offers a few more answers to that question.
Currently my taste buds can't decide whether thats

http://www.lindt.ch/swf/fra/produits/tablettes/specialites/passion-chocolat-caramel-fleur-de-sel/ 
(so far only saw that on sale in CH, F and in one Lindt outlet)

or

http://www.lindt.de/swf/ger/produkte/tafeln/dunkle-mousse-tafeln/edelbitter-mousse-cranberry/
(I've only seen that on sale only on the Belgian & Germanophone market)

Apart from Lindt, there's of course one of the 2 important Pierre's in every woman's life ....

http://www.marcolini.be/#/en/collections/paletsFins/

So ... in this vein - wonderfully chocolaty holidays to everyone!


----------



## Tad

Thanks to Agouderia, I'm now unhappy that Lindt does not ship their full selection to this side of the Atlantic!  

Agouderia, a request for one more piece of information, if you find those bars at a 'good price' what would that be? Around here they'll typically be $3.50 - $4.00 at regular price, usually somewhere you can get a decent dark chocolate for $3.00 on sale, and occasionally there will be a '2 for $5.00' sale. 

(I do usually find quite good chocolate when I'm actually in the right stores....it is just that my wife finds that our grocery bills are lower when she shops without me, so I may go weeks without being in a store that sells decent chocolate, and so will pick up whatever is handy....even the Ikea chocolate) See, every afternoon at work I allow myself 'one row' (that is for Lindt...1/5 of a big bar, 20g) of dark chocolate. This helps wash away any 'unhappies' that I have and usually keeps me from going and having any more junky treats. So it is important to have my dark chocolate around!)


----------



## Librarygirl

A friend on here, who, for his own reasons has had to leave. I didn't know much about him, but we often exchanged messages and he sent me a sweet goodbye. 

It seems sad somehow that people can't be true to themselves because of other factors in their lives and have to keep their needs and preferences a secret.

On an unrelated note.....LINDT!!!! You should have visited my Reading Room, Tad. I cracked open a giant Lindt Lindor ball for the readers who were in as a Christmas treat.


----------



## MrBob

I can pick up Lindt 85% Dark at my local supermarket for just under £2 but as I only have one square of it a day it lasts. I've also got some of the 90% Dark from ebay and usually at a pretty decent price. I stand by my earlier statement, Lindt are by far the finest chocolates on the planet.

I'm unhappy today because I have had the hangover from hell all day. Still feel like death now.


----------



## lovelocs

I just don't understand people: I constantly feel like I'm standing in life's foyer, and all around me, people are going in and out. I'm not just talking about sex and relationships. I'm talking about friendships, alliances, connivances, networking, and all the shit people seem to do when they're not around me. 

Feels a little like this, maybe.


----------



## bremerton

i'm unhappy because it's christmas and my boyfriend is 3 hours away. i've been gone for.... 5 days and i miss him so much


----------



## x0emnem0x

Home alone - also I haven't gotten to talk to my boyfriend much and it just sucks... not in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## freakyfred

More rejection. I know i should be used to this and it happens to all artists but it's pretty disheartening. Especially when I thought I had a killer design. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't crushed a bit.

Ah well, back to the drawing board...


----------



## Tad

Fred, that is too bad  Good luck on the next opportunity though!

For my part....

A little over a year ago I found some jeans that I liked…that were on a great sale because they were being discontinued. I bought three pairs, and put one of those aside. The two that I’m wearing are getting faded and losing their shape a bit, although they are pretty comfy aside from being just a tiny bit snug in the waist. I pulled out the third pair for Christmas day, to stay casual but look a bit spiffier. Well, I was in discomfort all day, as that pair is a lot tighter in the waist. I assume that I’ve gradually stretched the others out as I’ve let myself slip back to near my heaviest weight, although it is also possible that the third pair got cut a little tighter…..but I’m pretty sure it is more the latter than the former.

Which means that I either I’ve got to get my butt in gear and get my weight back down a bit, or buy larger clothes with the expense, hassle, and wifely disapproval that goes with it. Blah!


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm suffering through one of my famous just-in-time-for-the-weekend colds and I just found a $25 gift card to the late Borders which is now worthless since they don't even have a website anymore. Great business plan assholes; putting up a bookstore every 30 yards in the internet age. I can't believe that back-fired.

Nobody has ever had it worse than me.


----------



## fat hiker

agouderia said:


> - what an incredible rip off! Ikea sells that chocolate for 0.59  on this side of the Atlantic (that 0.77 Canadian dollars so oanda says)! And it isn't worth more!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't really disagree, but according to my most recent taste testing, Lindt offers a few more answers to that question.
> Currently my taste buds can't decide whether thats
> 
> http://www.lindt.ch/swf/fra/produits/tablettes/specialites/passion-chocolat-caramel-fleur-de-sel/
> (so far only saw that on sale in CH, F and in one Lindt outlet)
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.lindt.de/swf/ger/produkte/tafeln/dunkle-mousse-tafeln/edelbitter-mousse-cranberry/
> (I've only seen that on sale only on the Belgian & Germanophone market)



We've bought Lindt fleur de sel and cranberry here in Ottawa, Canada - Loblaws stocks them both. Have to agree that they make deciding which Lindt bar to buy very, very difficult...

And the IKEA dark bars were 99 cents ($C) recently here...


----------



## LJ Rock

I'm unhappy that I lost a gig I had booked today; the promoter gave me my pink slip via text this morning. It wasn't a great gig, it hardly paid any money and it was on an inconvenient night/time, but I still feel bad about because I hate having to turn down any opportunity to play my music. 

I am learning to stand up for myself though and to value myself more; if someone isn't going to pay me adequately for my skills then I shouldn't have to settle. I've been through too much and have to much experience to put myself through that nonsense anymore. 

Still, I can't help but wonder if I did the right thing. Did I act hastily? Was I too impetuous? Am I blowing up my ego to be bigger than I should? There is no going back now, the show is gone and I don't care - I just have to convince myself that there are and will continue to be better opportunities out there and I don't have to settle for the low hanging fruit anymore.


----------



## HDANGEL15

The cat I adopted only 2 weeks ago is dying. I just put down
My favorite cat ever a month ago- and having to go through this
Again so unexpectantly is killing me.


----------



## CleverBomb

I don't know what to say, other than I'm sorry that you're going through this much this soon.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HDANGEL15 said:


> The cat I adopted only 2 weeks ago is dying. I just put down
> My favorite cat ever a month ago- and having to go through this
> Again so unexpectantly is killing me.



Aww hun I am so sorry... That's terrible.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> I don't know what to say, other than I'm sorry that you're going through this much this soon.





x0emnem0x said:


> Aww hun I am so sorry... That's terrible.



*she is just a lump...she won't eat the food I am trying to feed her through a syringe....I guess she was sent here to die in peace; rather then a foster home where she was unnoticed*


----------



## escapist

I think I hit a new low today. Trolling friends of friends on Facebook over this whole gun issue. You can't fight stupid so why try? lol  :doh:


----------



## MrBob

A week on and it's decided to snow again...was supposed to be rain today clearing this all away. I know we don't get as much snow here as some of you guys but our infrastucture just isn't geared to deal with it having had decades of mild winters until recently. And being in a valley with narrow twisty roads just exacerbates the problem. Our main roads are clear but the sidestreets are a nightmare. 

Can't it be summer already? People wear less clothes, everyone's happier and I get to look cool in sunglasses (or maybe I just look like John Candy in JFK). I was promised global warming, I was promised snow would be a thing in the past...fuck you Al Gore!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hangover...


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

This:








I hate winter.


----------



## Cobra Verde

x0emnem0x said:


> Hangover...


Is it almost identical to your last hangover and if so are morons shelling out $10 each to see it regardless?


----------



## x0emnem0x

I wish, if people paid me for that I'd be an alcoholic.


----------



## fat hiker

MrBob said:


> I was promised global warming, I was promised snow would be a thing in the past...fuck you Al Gore!



Umm... no, you weren't promised global warming by Mr. Gore, you were promised global climate change. A lot of the press, finding that a boring term, called it 'global warming', because they didn't understand that just because there would be more energy in the atmosphere, doesn't mean it would be generally warmer. Trapping more energy in the system with carbon dioxide means more erratic weather - we were -3 C last week, -29C this week and apparently will be +6C and rainy next week! 

I wish we could go back to the consistent cold - this bouncing up and down is dreadful for everything - the plants, the trees, the ski hills, the roads.... and our ability to cope.


----------



## fat hiker

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate winter.



Nice picture. You have a lot less snow than we have in our Ontarian backyard.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My car was vandalized by junkies last nite....broken window and no way to repair til Monday*


----------



## MrBob

fat hiker said:


> Umm... no, you weren't promised global warming by Mr. Gore, you were promised global climate change. A lot of the press, finding that a boring term, called it 'global warming', because they didn't understand that just because there would be more energy in the atmosphere, doesn't mean it would be generally warmer. Trapping more energy in the system with carbon dioxide means more erratic weather - we were -3 C last week, -29C this week and apparently will be +6C and rainy next week!
> 
> I wish we could go back to the consistent cold - this bouncing up and down is dreadful for everything - the plants, the trees, the ski hills, the roads.... and our ability to cope.




Snow in January is climate change. How does that work?


----------



## MrBob

Well my car has been the latest victim of the winter. Battery gone. Need to pick up a new one tomorrow.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Rain... rain rain rain... droopy, rainy day makes for me being depressed - SUN COME OUT! Also had to attempt jumping my car for a good 10 minutes while it was pouring... then when I finally get it jumped and go to get the battery changed - it stops raining... Mother nature is not my friend.


----------



## BigChaz

My family has been so vitriolic lately. I keep getting bigger and as that number climbs it makes their anger climb. It's like they are taking it personally that I am not following their wishes and losing weight. I can understand it to a degree - they are worried about my health and whatnot, but I wish they would also understand that I want to be happy. I'm just getting really tired of the lack of respect they show, crappy attitudes and remarks, and the what feels like disdain they throw my way. 

A lot of people on this forum say to others in similar situations, "Cut them from your life", but ya know, cutting family out is hard. I'd rather work on repairing bonds than severing them.

Either way, it's just getting old and has me in a funk. I just wanted to rant, now I feel better.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

BigChaz said:


> My family has been so vitriolic lately. I keep getting bigger and as that number climbs it makes their anger climb. It's like they are taking it personally that I am not following their wishes and losing weight. I can understand it to a degree - they are worried about my health and whatnot, but I wish they would also understand that I want to be happy. I'm just getting really tired of the lack of respect they show, crappy attitudes and remarks, and the what feels like disdain they throw my way.
> 
> A lot of people on this forum say to others in similar situations, "Cut them from your life", but ya know, cutting family out is hard. I'd rather work on repairing bonds than severing them.
> 
> Either way, it's just getting old and has me in a funk. I just wanted to rant, now I feel better.



I think a lot of times what our family members don't understand or care to see is anything other than what society/doctors/social media tell them to. Fat people can be healthy, thin people can be sick we're all going to die at sometime. 

The biggest problem for my family was my unhappiness. When I started to "preach" the word of happy, they started to come around and accept my size. I know this isn't the case for everyone but it surely helped with me. All my parents really want is to see me happy. 

It's true, not everyone is going to accept that you are large or gaining, but what matters is you. Your family is probably very worried for you and they probably have no idea on how to express it in a healthy way to you. They may never understand your comfort at your size or the idea that being bigger is an option for you. That's okay, not everyone is meant to climb a mountain, or eat cake.

It all comes down to you, your happiness, and how you want to live your life. We often waste way to much time living for others. My words sound selfish I know, but no one in this world will make you happy before you get happy with you. Accept them for who they are (your family), and believe that they will do the same for you. &#9829;


----------



## Tad

The main factory of an awesome cheese cooperative near the city burned down over the weekend. Where are the most excellent cheese curds going to come from now????


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> The main factory of an awesome cheese cooperative near the city burned down over the weekend. Where are the most excellent cheese curds going to come from now????



They will rebuild -but even sooner, the cooperative owns a second plant, recently bought, two hours drive away (Mirabel, QC). They bought it mostly for the refrigerated warehouse space; but in the meantime, they apparently will start up cheese curd production there ASAP.

Still, it will be a difficult few weeks for lovers of poutine; a good alternative is Jensen cheese curd, from the Wilton Cheese plant in Odessa (close to Kingston).


----------



## Tad

Yah, I read, after I posted, that they would be rebuilding etc, which is good news. I still miss the 'real' Forfar dairy (they still have a store there, but they don't do their own production anymore) down off highway 15, a bit south of Portland. I considered it the best curds and best old cheddar you could find, but St. Albert was at least a decent substitute for the curds, and when I thought they could be done for too...... I was a sad lactovore!


----------



## oliver141180

Things not working out the way you hoped


----------



## Tad

Quoting myself from the 'happy' thread:



Tad said:


> I just discovered that there is a Lindt outlet store in Ottawa, apparently with very good prices on their chocolate :eat2::eat2::eat2:
> 
> I think I know one trip we are making this weekend



It turns out that there are a few, very limited, sales at quite good prices, and everything else is as, or more, expensive than at regular stores  Still, pretty cool to have that big a selection of good chocolate in one place, and we will look in periodically, when we are nearby, to see what is on sale.



Tad said:


> Just got notice from the library that the DVD of Blade Runner is waiting for me to pick it up....I've been on the waiting list for most of a year! I'm happy because:
> 1) Lots of people obviously still like the movie, if the waiting list is that long on it,
> 2) I haven't watched it probably at least 20 years, and I'm looking forward to seeing again (and I really hope that I still like it!), and....
> 3) (the reason that I requested it in the first place) Going to watch it with my 14 year old son this weekend, and get to watch his mind be blown by one of the very best (IMO) science fiction movies ever made.



Wow..... the film fell totally flat for all of us. In part maybe because it was a directors cut or something like that, which made it slower, but mostly because times have changed, I think. A lot of things just felt cliché or outdated now.

Also I think my son is a bit younger than I was when I saw it, so that some of the brutality (emotional, physical, sexual) was more than he was ready for.

I still think that as a young nerd, seeing the movie was part of his education, but it turned out not to be an enjoyable part, and for myself I just scratched up a formerly shiny memory.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I am no longer employed.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am no longer employed.



*Condolences.....by choice?*


----------



## analikesyourface

I really really really was hoping my goddamn boyfriend would stay on skype so I could talk to him. 

It's not like we haven't talked or anything in like .... two days. Ugh. 

Granted, he has been sick, has been working, and has had school, but all I ask is I get a goddamn goodnight air-kiss. 

/rant


----------



## HDANGEL15

*carried over from HAPPY THREAD: happy 2/one of my favorite bands played a FREE surprise show last nite to the first 350 that showed up at 7....I GOT IN...I ROCKED....LIFE IS GOOD

I AM BEAT today...exhausted, couldn't sleep, too much freaking CAFFEINE....sore, gonna be a long hateful DAY *


----------



## sarahe543

Children that just won't sleep tonight and a boyfriend who is working away indefinitely. If i knew a date he will be back i would be ok.


----------



## Surlysomething

This is how I feel today.

Fucking cold. 

View attachment 482440_519057598144864_1454553151_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Leaving for mexico in 2 days and checked my Passport and it expired in Nov 2012.....so I am only working 2 days of a 4 day work week as is...and NOW I HAVE TO GO TO DC to PLEAD MY CASE and take off another day!!!

my bosses are total assholes and wouldn't let me work MONDAY...as It would be unfair to my other coworkers...as I would get paid an extra day??? extra day? WTF...i am barely working 1/2 a week as is...yet my BIG BOSS stated...let it be known THAT I ALWAYS SUPPORT MAKE UP HOURS???? 

give me a fkn break..I am so over this job and the bullshit...you would think it was a huge corporation..not 10 struggling coworkers and a few attorneys and a few others that THINK THEY ARE BETTER THEN EVERYONE IN THE WORLD....blah blah blah*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am no longer employed.



Commiserations?


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> Commiserations?



I read that as "congratulations" on first glance and thought you were being an unnecessary asshole. I"m sorry for thinking that about you.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sooooo sick.
I haven't been this ill in a long time.


Head feels like a balloon. Inside of my ears even hurt.




Dying. Send hugs and Kleenex with lotion.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Ginger tea helps, a lot Surly. Since you live in Vancouver you could find it in any Chinese shop for a reasonable price. The Chinese have been using herbal remedies for thousands of years so they must be doing something right.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sooooo sick.
> I haven't been this ill in a long time.
> 
> 
> Head feels like a balloon. Inside of my ears even hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dying. Send hugs and Kleenex with lotion.



Being sick sucks! And since I have set a precedent for stating the obvious I'll continue by adding, hope you get better soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks you guys.

I had to venture out for supplies (the one downfall of living alone) and I got the pharmacist to recommend some cough syrup. We'll see how that goes.

For now i'm just sweating it out and drinking lots of tea. Back to the couch for this girl.


----------



## cakeboy

I have Kleenex and lotion, but not Kleenex with lotion. A Boy Scout is always prepared!





Surlysomething said:


> I'm sooooo sick.
> I haven't been this ill in a long time.
> 
> 
> Head feels like a balloon. Inside of my ears even hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dying. Send hugs and Kleenex with lotion.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha.

Ugh.





cakeboy said:


> I have Kleenex and lotion, but not Kleenex with lotion. A Boy Scout is always prepared!


----------



## fat hiker

MrBob said:


> Snow in January is climate change. How does that work?



If you don't usually get snow in January, but now do - it's change.

If you usually get a lot of snow in January, and now don't - it's change.

If January's steady snow, steady cold has been replaced by lots of snow, lots of freezing rain, temperatures that are frigid one day and melting the next - that's change.

Add in increased wind speeds, and...

... you're seeing the extra energy in the atmosphere that comes with global climate change!


----------



## MrBob

Sorry, not buying it. We've had typical winter weather. The only difference has been that the early 2000's were atypically mild. Change in climate is nothing. Climate has changed for billions of years and will continue to do so. All these models and projections predicting changes in temperature, hurricane frequency etc have been way our and are being hastily revised. even HADCRUT4 which was a new, more detailed global temperature analysis has failed to find conclusive evidence of manmade climate change and showed that the projections grossly exagerrated the effects of Carbon Dioxide entering the atmosphere. Some scientists just need to admit they overreached in their conclusions....which is fine, but when results don't correlate with a hypothesis, maybe it's time to re-examine the hypothesis.


----------



## fat hiker

MrBob said:


> Sorry, not buying it. We've had typical winter weather. ....... Some scientists just need to admit they overreached in their conclusions....which is fine, but when results don't correlate with a hypothesis, maybe it's time to re-examine the hypothesis.



That doesn't really square with "but our infrastucture just isn't geared to deal with it having had decades of mild winters until recently. "

So, are you having typical winter weather, or are you having snowier weather than you've had in decades?

And, it's not "some scientists" anymore - it's the vast, vast majority of scientists who deal with climate. The only serious doubters I've seen quoted over the past year were not scientists dealing with climate. Sorry, but if I want advice about my car, I don't ask a biologist, and that heart surgeon is going to have to prove his mechanic's knowledge to me.

Remember, climatologists don't make any more money if they predict that the climate is stable or that it's changing - but the oil companies and CO2 emitters stand to lose a lot of money if CO2 is a problem. Guess who's likely to lie about it? The guy for whom it means money?


----------



## djudex

Just going to leave this right down here...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2217286/Global-warming-stopped-16-years-ago-reveals-Met-Office-report-quietly-released--chart-prove-it.html


----------



## Cobra Verde

So that must be the famous British journalism I've heard so much about.


----------



## BigChaz

Daily Mail is a tabloid, guys.

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Daily_Mail


----------



## djudex




----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


>



I dont get it

Edit: I get it now


----------



## MrBob

fat hiker said:


> That doesn't really square with "but our infrastucture just isn't geared to deal with it having had decades of mild winters until recently. "
> 
> So, are you having typical winter weather, or are you having snowier weather than you've had in decades?
> 
> And, it's not "some scientists" anymore - it's the vast, vast majority of scientists who deal with climate. The only serious doubters I've seen quoted over the past year were not scientists dealing with climate. Sorry, but if I want advice about my car, I don't ask a biologist, and that heart surgeon is going to have to prove his mechanic's knowledge to me.
> 
> Remember, climatologists don't make any more money if they predict that the climate is stable or that it's changing - but the oil companies and CO2 emitters stand to lose a lot of money if CO2 is a problem. Guess who's likely to lie about it? The guy for whom it means money?



We had relatively mild winters for 20 years but the last few have had heavier snow and freezing conditions. Which is a lot more like the winters Britain used to experience. Heck during the mini ice-age that lasted for nearly 200 years until Victorian times the Thames would freeze over every year.

But that's the thing, climate changes constantly, and average temperatures have gone up and down throughout human history. Even Greenland was capable of sustaning farm settlements within the last 2000 years. As I mentioned HADCRUT 4 (Which was a joint venture between the UK Met office and the UEA was released late last year) is the most accurate global temperature analysis yet and it showed that CO2 had nowhere near the effect on temperatures it was supposed to and in fact showed a plateau since the turn of the millenium (Yes, that matches the Mail article...but it's HADCRUT4 they took the info from and even those scientist who supported the AGW theory are not disputing the results).

Though if people really wanted to reduce the amount of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere they'd stop those stupid windmills and instead concentrate on developing solar technology...and also stop all logging operations in the Amazon rainforest. Those trees are the best carbon sink in the planet.


----------



## Melian

Bioshock Infinite will not be released until AFTER my birthday now. My Ultimate Songbird Edition should have shipped out today, but now it won't be happening until March 26th. I figured this would happen, but it still feels bad, man.


----------



## Paquito

There's some shady shit going down with some friends, and I'm not liking what I see.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I have been training a new very good looking right up my alley although way too young BIG HANDSOME GUY in way toooo close proximity at my desk....he has a wedding band *


----------



## Surlysomething

Don't you just hate that?






HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have been training a new very good looking right up my alley although way too young BIG HANDSOME GUY in way toooo close proximity at my desk....he has a wedding band *


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Don't you just hate that?



*fuck YES!!!!!!!!!!! no fooling around....NADA*

:doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Its cold & cloudy & it is supposed to be spring.


----------



## sophie lou

When my parents say we are going to have a fun weekend away I should realise their idea of fun and mine are two completely different things. No Internet access either wtf was that about I feel like I have done 24 hours cold turkey


----------



## x0emnem0x

Snow.... again.
F- you Illinois weather.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Snow.... again.
> F- you Illinois weather.



Same here, its like if mother nature gaved the middle finger to spring


----------



## Librarygirl

Snow here too : (


----------



## x0emnem0x

It's so lame! Spring is here I want sunshine and luke warm air... supposed to be 59 degrees here Friday! Lol.


----------



## biglynch

Why is it so expensive to travel and stay anywhere in the UK unless you book an insanely long time in advance. Grrr.


----------



## sophie lou

biglynch said:


> Why is it so expensive to travel and stay anywhere in the UK unless you book an insanely long time in advance. Grrr.



where are you looking at staying


----------



## fat hiker

djudex said:


> Just going to leave this right down here...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2217286/Global-warming-stopped-16-years-ago-reveals-Met-Office-report-quietly-released--chart-prove-it.html



And the end conclusion of that article is, that global warming is happening! Perhaps more slowly than sometimes thought, but still happening. 

Trouble is, global climate change was always going to involve temperature changes both up and down, because so much heat is on the move around the world all the time. Great Britain is far, far warmer than anywhere in Canada that's at the same latitude - you can grow roses in southern Scotland outdoors, where at that latitude in Canada, you can only grow moss and other cold-tolerant plants. (They joke up in Labrador City, the same latitude approximately as Edinburgh, that there's only one day a year that it isn't below freezing - and that day is their summer!). As the north warms a bit, then, paradoxically, the melting polar ice cap will release enough fresh water to slow down the Gulf Stream and North Atlantic Drift, which will make Great Britain colder - even as northern Canada gets warmer. Result, more snow in Wales, while the polar bears are starving because the polar ice is too thin for them to migrate between their hunting grounds.

And, there are a lot of polar bears starving...


----------



## biglynch

sophie lou said:


> where are you looking at staying



I was trying to find a nice little village break or somewhere by the coast for a few days just for a little rest, but i would spend less if i flew to Barcelona.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> I was trying to find a nice little village break or somewhere by the coast for a few days just for a little rest, but i would spend less if i flew to Barcelona.


*
sounds like a heavenly break in Barcelona to me!!!! jellie*


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> sounds like a heavenly break in Barcelona to me!!!! jellie*



Its very possible, but i did say that this year i was going to enjoy more of the UK. When i made this statement though I had know idea that every b&b likes to charge the earth. I blame Dave Gorman, its all his fault.


----------



## Piink

My 2.5 year relationship is over. I wasn't happy anymore and now it is time to move on. Time to hold my head high and be a happy girl. I think a vacation is in my future. Just got to decide on where I'm going!


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> Its very possible, but i did say that this year i was going to enjoy more of the UK. When i made this statement though I had know idea that every b&b likes to charge the earth. I blame Dave Gorman, its all his fault.



*go to florida it's probably even cheaper LOL, seriously though; I spent a few weeks in the UK and it shocked me how many liked to vacation there? WTF are there good deals or something *


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *go to florida it's probably even cheaper LOL, seriously though; I spent a few weeks in the UK and it shocked me how many liked to vacation there? WTF are there good deals or something *



I might just have me a cheap week in Florida or something.

Uk breaks are costing a ton at the mo. Plus i like going to places on my own so i never get to spread the room cost. I have party in Newcastle and Nottingham, so i guess those will do.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Slept past both my alarms so I missed my first class, now debating if it's worth going to the second.


----------



## Tad

I forgot how hot lab coats are.

No, I don't mean they are sexy, I mean I'm starting to sweat. Wrong day to have worn a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm waiting for two equally important calls and spaced them so there'd be enough time for each one. Both are return calls, and the v-mails left to me were rather urgent (decision making) and I have to sit here and do nothing while waiting because I need my laptop and to take notes for both calls. 

I know the second I get up to get something, anything, to eat, one of them is going to call and my grandmother keeps toddling in here to hand me empty pill bottles to refill from 2003.


----------



## fat hiker

x0emnem0x said:


> Slept past both my alarms so I missed my first class, now debating if it's worth going to the second.



It's always worth going - there is a surprisingly direct correlation between attending class and getting a decent mark - at least at the community college I teach in. (One of my colleagues actually has done regression analysis on attendance versus final mark. Engineers can be so OCD!!)


----------



## x0emnem0x

fat hiker said:


> It's always worth going - there is a surprisingly direct correlation between attending class and getting a decent mark - at least at the community college I teach in. (One of my colleagues actually has done regression analysis on attendance versus final mark. Engineers can be so OCD!!)



I know what you mean - I know it is worth going, I was moreso debating on the fact that I didn't have much time to get ready aaand I was tired. Hahah.


----------



## Tad

My sons French teacher. What a useless, cowardly, excuse for a professional. 

Very clearly shes willing for the animals to be in charge of the zoo, and is particularly petrified by the tigersand then blames the tigers for being tigers rather than panda bears. Sorry, but if you are teaching in a high school, sometimes you are going to get tiger students, and if you cant cope with that perhaps you are in the wrong line of work. And if you can't appreciate a student who is actually good at, and interested in, the subject matter, despite the other challenges that come along with him, exactly what is your interest in being a teacher, anyway?



(As a side note, huge, huge respect to the vast majority of his teachers, who do a good job of dealing with all the varied animals in their classes. I have huge respect for those people. I also really appreciate their carefully worded comments letting us know that in their classrooms, they don't have a problem with him).


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> I'm waiting for two equally important calls and spaced them so there'd be enough time for each one. Both are return calls, and the v-mails left to me were rather urgent (decision making) and I have to sit here and do nothing while waiting because I need my laptop and to take notes for both calls.
> 
> I know the second I get up to get something, anything, to eat, one of them is going to call and my grandmother keeps toddling in here to hand me empty pill bottles to refill from 2003.



I imagined you in the bathroom, with your grandma trying to get in, and all the phones in the house ringing...


----------



## Melian

Even guys who have extremely ripped arms, but a bit of a belly, will decide that they're fat. You show an interest, and then they say things like, "you're giving me a reason to go back to the gym!" :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Even guys who have extremely ripped arms, but a bit of a belly, will decide that they're fat. You show an interest, and then they say things like, "you're giving me a reason to go back to the gym!" :doh::doh::doh:



Tell them the belly gives them extra power when they lift.


----------



## Surlysomething

This isn't the life I want.

I don't want to hear about any co-worker's weekends or that they bought new fucking deck furniture or power washed their sidewalks. I DON'T CARE.

I don't want to talk about the weather...I don't want you to annoy me with your bullshit. I don't want to hear you sigh and moan about how hard everything is. In fact, I don't want to hear your voice at all.

Fuck today.

I want to be sitting in my lawnchair, listening to the waves lap the edge of the lake with a cup of coffee in my hand and a stack of magazines waiting to be skimmed through, a cozy hoodie on and not a single fuck to be given about anything other when i'm getting up to get more coffee and if I should have oatmeal or toast for breakfast.


----------



## Goreki

Surlysomething said:


> This isn't the life I want.
> 
> I don't want to hear about any co-worker's weekends or that they bought new fucking deck furniture or power washed their sidewalks. I DON'T CARE.


How the fuck does one power wash a sidewalk? Eye of the Tiger on repeat and a Luchador mask?

*hugs*


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

You rock, lady. :bow:



Goreki said:


> How the fuck does one power wash a sidewalk? Eye of the Tiger on repeat and a Luchador mask?
> 
> *hugs*


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> I want to be sitting in my lawnchair, listening to the waves lap the edge of the lake with a cup of coffee in my hand and a stack of magazines waiting to be skimmed through, a cozy hoodie on and not a single fuck to be given about anything other when i'm getting up to get more coffee and if I should have oatmeal or toast for breakfast.



This! On the Oregon coast would be a bonus.


----------



## Surlysomething

I want to go there as well...SOON!





Fuzzy said:


> This! On the Oregon coast would be a bonus.


----------



## x0emnem0x

This is just a rant I felt the need to type out, skip over it I don't feel bad if no one reads it I just needed to type it out somewhere to get my anger out... lol...

No longer will I attempt to hang out with him. Again, this is the gay friend I keep complaining about. We finally got to hang today, except instead of hanging out he changed plans right before and we ended up eating dinner with his parents, he tore up tile in the basement for 3 hours while I helped his dad with his website... after those 3 hours, we finally were gonna have time to catch up. Instead he spends a total of 20 minutes on the phone with his bf, then 20 minutes on the phone with his gf (yes he is two-timing them, he is dumb) - and then 20 more minutes on the phone with his bf. In that period of time I heard him lie well over 20 times. Well when he was finally done on the phone, we were gonna hang out where he lives (his bfs place) because his bf was out of town on his way home and said he was 3 hours away. So after 15 minutes of convincing him just to call his boyfriend and ASK if it was okay for me to come "watch a movie", he did. Turns out his bf lied and was only 40 minutes away. And I understand he was excited about seeing his boyfriend but he could have pretended to care. We barely got to talk. After his bf said he was 40 minutes away, he said "no it's okay, no it's fine, no I'm excited it's fine" yada yada yada and he literally got out of the car and said I gotta go I love you bye without even saying I'm sorry, I know we were supposed to hang, when can we meet up, nothing. Like are you kidding me right now? Done.


----------



## HDANGEL15

x0emnem0x said:


> This is just a rant I felt the need to type out, skip over it I don't feel bad if no one reads it I just needed to type it out somewhere to get my anger out... lol...
> 
> No longer will I attempt to hang out with him. Again, this is the gay friend I keep complaining about. We finally got to hang today, except instead of hanging out he changed plans right before and we ended up eating dinner with his parents, he tore up tile in the basement for 3 hours while I helped his dad with his website... after those 3 hours, we finally were gonna have time to catch up. Instead he spends a total of 20 minutes on the phone with his bf, then 20 minutes on the phone with his gf (yes he is two-timing them, he is dumb) - and then 20 more minutes on the phone with his bf. In that period of time I heard him lie well over 20 times. Well when he was finally done on the phone, we were gonna hang out where he lives (his bfs place) because his bf was out of town on his way home and said he was 3 hours away. So after 15 minutes of convincing him just to call his boyfriend and ASK if it was okay for me to come "watch a movie", he did. Turns out his bf lied and was only 40 minutes away. And I understand he was excited about seeing his boyfriend but he could have pretended to care. We barely got to talk. After his bf said he was 40 minutes away, he said "no it's okay, no it's fine, no I'm excited it's fine" yada yada yada and he literally got out of the car and said I gotta go I love you bye without even saying I'm sorry, I know we were supposed to hang, when can we meet up, nothing. Like are you kidding me right now? Done.



*this is the description of a very self centered, self involved PERSON...seriously ...what's in it for you? *


----------



## Amaranthine

Going to bed late, only to wake up to an 8am fire alarm. 

Then another. 

Then one more. 

Did the second person not notice how fucking annoying fire alarms are? And the third person better have just spontaneously combusted.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this is the description of a very self centered, self involved PERSON...seriously ...what's in it for you? *



Nothing anymore. We've been friends for 6 years, he is the only person I hung out with through high school because we got each other (this was before he came out to me, ever since he came out to me he has decided to just be 10x worse and ditch me and lie to everyone and just I dunno be more selfish)... I guess I'm trying to hold onto the friendship because I know I've called him my best friend for years because I can be myself around him and we always have fun together but it's sooo shitty when he does things like that. I don't want to be his friend anymore but he is literally the only person that even bothers to hang out with me anymore around here. I just need to find new friends, I know, time to move on and friends don't last forever it's just hard.


----------



## Tad

I’m unhappy that I just can’t seem to get myself to go to bed at a decent time lately. I’m tired of being tired from staying up too late reading or playing on the computer. I used to love sleeping so much, but now it just seems more like a chore.

(and an aside: emnem &#8211; if you’d been dating someone for six years, you’d expect breaking up to be hard. I think breaking up with a friend might be even harder &#8211; when a romance ends you turn to your friends, so what do you do when a friendship ends? So sorry that you have to deal with this brutal situation, not to mention his shitty behaviour.)


----------



## big_lad27

Well this kind of sums up my past few days, safe to say it hasn't been great  all this equates to more time off work which I could really do without right now, worst start to a year ever


----------



## Tad

big_lad27 said:


> Well this kind of sums up my past few days, safe to say it hasn't been great  all this equates to more time off work which I could really do without right now, worst start to a year ever



Ouch! What happened to you and your poor car?


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Ouch! What happened to you and your poor car?



I'm not a crack investigator, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and posit that he got into a wreck!  


Sorry Tad, couldn't help myself.


----------



## big_lad27

Was my friends car, some idiot decided to pull right in front of us into the fast lane without looking or signalling. What I thought was a sprained ankle turned out to be a break, I tried walking on it, worst idea yet which resulted in me having to get pins put in place :doh:


----------



## MRdobolina

spring allergies .. killing me


----------



## biglynch

big_lad27 said:


> Was my friends car, some idiot decided to pull right in front of us into the fast lane without looking or signalling. What I thought was a sprained ankle turned out to be a break, I tried walking on it, worst idea yet which resulted in me having to get pins put in place :doh:


 
In the words of Ron "I immediately regret this decision"

No win no fee buddy for sure. Get well soon dude.


----------



## CleverBomb

big_lad27:

Been there, did that, and know how utterly wretched that can be. You have my sympathy, and best wishes for a rapid recovery.


----------



## BigBluesMo

Nothing unhappy except that I posted my "Happy" piece here by accident DOH!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

My super duper crush was at the college today but not in our 3 hour class where he sits next to me... sigh... I wish I could get up the courage to talk to him. Haha.


----------



## sophie lou

I'm too much of a soft touch. I care about the feelings of people i don't know and have never met. I can fall for a fictional person in a book and cry when when they have their heart broken. sometimes i'm so fed up with being so sensitive. I can take being hurt but i hate seeing other people getting hurt.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*being told how invaluable I am at work...and that we will split up front desk duty for 2 days while AUDITOR is IN THE HOUSE...and then only 2 of us do it all day.....WTF....love being the bottom of the barrel surrounded by ass licking 20 yr old twats......yes resumes are flying again*


----------



## sophie lou

I finally get through to my sort of partner to sort out some issues only for him to tell me he is busy and we will talk later. It makes me wonder if I am the only one out of us two that gives a damn about us.


----------



## The Fat Man

Eh, lonely. Not crippling "gah, why god why" lonely, just general mopey lonely.

*shrug*

Could be worse!


----------



## Anjula

OMG PIQUÉ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ((((((((((((( he's still the best tho


----------



## bigmac

My little 2-year-old daughter is sick. She has Scarlet Fever. Luckily its easily treatable today. Her grandfather was quarantined when he got it in the 1930s.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarlet_fever


----------



## cakeboy

Jeff Hanneman from Slayer died today


----------



## Twilley

That I couldn't share post-Iron Man 3 thoughts with my internet buddy who died this week


----------



## Cobra Verde

I've had the chorus (so to speak) of "Tarzan Boy" stuck in my head all day.

And hopefully now you do too.


----------



## cakeboy

Some busybody asshole gave me shit for Tweeting while I was driving. I said "Mind your own fucking business and get off my hood!". Some people's kids.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*The love of my life Hercules is not himself for the last 12 hours...we went for a wonderful long walk yesterday am...and I was busy all day...came home to walk him 4ish..and he was SLUGGISH and lethargic..no interest in food / water all day...this am...it's worse..we are heading to the vet in an hour..PRAYERS FOR MY POOCHIE...I have put down 2 kittys in the last 6 months...I have no room for a 3rd......* 

View attachment HERCULES.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl

Thinking of you and praying for Hercules. Glad you managed to get a vets appointment - it's always an extra worry when pets get ill at weekends / holidays. Take care.
x


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Thinking of you and praying for Hercules. Glad you managed to get a vets appointment - it's always an extra worry when pets get ill at weekends / holidays. Take care.
> x



*I was lucky...still paid out the ass...and he has ANTI-BIOTICS & appetite stimulant...he's not improved as of this morning... *


----------



## Surlysomething

I hope little dude starts feeling better.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *The love of my life Hercules is not himself for the last 12 hours...we went for a wonderful long walk yesterday am...and I was busy all day...came home to walk him 4ish..and he was SLUGGISH and lethargic..no interest in food / water all day...this am...it's worse..we are heading to the vet in an hour..PRAYERS FOR MY POOCHIE...I have put down 2 kittys in the last 6 months...I have no room for a 3rd......*


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I was lucky...still paid out the ass...and he has ANTI-BIOTICS & appetite stimulant...he's not improved as of this morning... *



Hope the medicines kick in and he starts eating again soon x


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I hope little dude starts feeling better.





Librarygirl said:


> Hope the medicines kick in and he starts eating again soon x



*thanks LADIES....he is eating my boiled chicken and not the rice i made him...but still not getting up at all....I sure hope when I get home he has his energy back, this little guy is breaking my heart...keep the prayers coming!!*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I ruined my sunglasses with the gum I was chewing while watching Iron Man 3. Unless I can find a way to get the residue off the shades, I'm going to get another pair.


----------



## loopytheone

My sweet love was crying today... I just want to wrap him all up and cover him in kisses but that damn ocean is in the way...


----------



## BigWheels

Just sick & tired of feeling so sick & tired...


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigWheels said:


> Just sick & tired of feeling so sick & tired...



You know there's one answer to this 
CHANGE!!!


I am sad that I finally broke down and spent $$ on a much 
Cheaper NOT IPad- and they shipped it without the cover! 
The packing slip said it was included, but was NOT!!
3 weeks later I dropped it and have a cracked screen! 
I wrote em and said I am holding them responsible & will stop
Charges on my American Express Card !!


----------



## Jabbauk

Just got beaten by a 12 year old at golf! Bloody annoying but he was a good player so shouldn't be too annoyed:doh:


----------



## biglynch

got broken into..... not happy.:sad:


----------



## sophie lou

I was really excited to hear from an old friend today. It turned out all she wanted was someone to go to lunch with so she could have a good moan. I must be the biggest mug in the world because I even paid for the lunch. It's not every day you pay to be moaned at. To make it worse after she had finally finished her moan, I started saying about what had been going on in mine and not even five minutes after I started she had to go.


----------



## djudex

Smashed the index finger on my left hand really good, dropped a couch on it while moving furniture around...fingernail is already purpling up underneath.


----------



## Sasquatch!

That men seem to feel the need to masquerade as women on online forums to get their jollies.


----------



## djudex

Got some big, ol' man titties in your inbox instead of some nice, plump girly bjoobies eh Sassy?


----------



## Sasquatch!

djudex said:


> Got some big, ol' man titties in your inbox instead of some nice, plump girly bjoobies eh Sassy?



Nah, I just heavily suspect (pardon the pun) one or two "women" posting on Dims of being men.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Don't be shy, name names! Make like it's Festivus and air some grievances!!


----------



## NYCGabriel

the depression is still crippling me to no end


----------



## Surlysomething

Big hugs.

Ride it out...it will pass.





NYCGabriel said:


> the depression is still crippling me to no end


----------



## J34

NYCGabriel said:


> the depression is still crippling me to no end


Right there with you bud. It gets better!

As for me, got invited to spend my summer in Europe with my best friend. Problem is, I am not as financially privileged as he is. All i have to pay for is my plane ticket and at least a grand or two for expenses. I do have the money stashed away, but I just think is not worth spending it on a trip to Europe (not a necessity). Don't think I will enjoy spending over a month in clubs, beaches, etc (Much more of a homebody). He is willing to help me out (as a gift), though I hate to owe others. Its a bit of a rut I'm in, any suggestions?


----------



## bigmac

Overheard a local attorney bragging about how great his new Porsche is. This guy is an unethical scumbag -- and not a very good one at that -- I've been court appoint to clean up his messes on several occasions. AND HIS ASS HAS A FUCKIN NEW PORSCHE!


----------



## CleverBomb

bigmac said:


> Overheard a local attorney bragging about how great his new Porsche is. This guy is an unethical scumbag -- and not a very good one at that -- I've been court appoint to clean up his messes on several occasions. AND HIS ASS HAS A FUCKIN NEW PORSCHE!


Just keep in mind how much he threw away the moment it left the dealer's lot. Depreciation's a b!tch, innit? Heh.


----------



## RentonBob

The last few weeks I feel like I have been abandoned by friends when I needed them the most. Just sucks...


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> The last few weeks I feel like I have been abandoned by friends when I needed them the most. Just sucks...


*
bummer Bob...but remember...when one door closes.....another opens...sometimes just not as quickly as we like*


----------



## Tad

It was raining on my way into work today. Most of the day was spent in meetings, but travelling between them I saw that it had stopped raining and was brightening up and looking decent outside. Finally time to go home, and of course it just started to pour rain :-(


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Dropped my iPhone in the toilet on my way out of office today.....please let the bag of rice do it's MOJO and revive my phone!!!*


----------



## ODFFA

Just life. Apart from having a partially enjoyable evening, which ended with my friend puking her lungs out (I truly don't get why it _always_ has to come to that with some people), this day hasn't been my best at all. It's a long drop from the yayness of the past few days and I'm just realllly feeling it right now :'(


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Just life. Apart from having a partially enjoyable evening, which ended with my friend puking her lungs out (I truly don't get why it _always_ has to come to that with some people), this day hasn't been my best at all. It's a long drop from the yayness of the past few days and I'm just realllly feeling it right now :'(



I hope things improve.


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> Nah, I just heavily suspect (pardon the pun) one or two "women" posting on Dims of being men.



Ok ok...you caught me.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Ok ok...you caught me.



I KNEW IT!

small text


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Ok ok...you caught me.



Surprise penis ahoy!


----------



## J34

Ran over a dead skunk on the road by my home. Seems that the aroma is stuck underneath the chassis and is permeating inside the car. This morning was gag-tastic! Hopefully a drive through the rain should help.


----------



## Librarygirl

A big disappointment. And the sense that no one but me understands what this meant to me with all there "I told you so's" and "You'll get over it/ plenty more opportunities" etc. And not being able to talk to the one person who 'gets' me cos this relates to them. Oh and the prospect of having to act like I'm not upset and disappointed cos this is a secret upset and maybe I had no right to assume or hope things might be otherwise.

Sometimes I just get really tired of feeling like the same situations keep cropping up in different ways and no matter how much you learn and grow, the outcome is always the same, you just hurt more.


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> A big disappointment. And the sense that no one but me understands what this meant to me with all there "I told you so's" and "You'll get over it/ plenty more opportunities" etc. And not being able to talk to the one person who 'gets' me cos this relates to them. Oh and the prospect of having to act like I'm not upset and disappointed cos this is a secret upset and maybe I had no right to assume or hope things might be otherwise.
> 
> Sometimes I just get really tired of feeling like the same situations keep cropping up in different ways and no matter how much you learn and grow, the outcome is always the same, you just hurt more.



I do hope that whatever has caused your upset, rights itself soon. There is only a couple of handfuls of genuinely nice people who post here and I think many would put you in this group. I will spare you any patronising waffling on from me, and just hope we get the happy, Librarygirl back fast.


----------



## LeoGibson

Librarygirl said:


> A big disappointment. And the sense that no one but me understands what this meant to me with all there "I told you so's" and "You'll get over it/ plenty more opportunities" etc. And not being able to talk to the one person who 'gets' me cos this relates to them. Oh and the prospect of having to act like I'm not upset and disappointed cos this is a secret upset and maybe I had no right to assume or hope things might be otherwise.
> 
> Sometimes I just get really tired of feeling like the same situations keep cropping up in different ways and no matter how much you learn and grow, the outcome is always the same, you just hurt more.





biglynch said:


> I do hope that whatever has caused your upset, rights itself soon. There is only a couple of handfuls of genuinely nice people who post here and I think many would put you in this group. I will spare you any patronising waffling on from me, and just hope we get the happy, Librarygirl back fast.



+1
Well said BL.


----------



## Librarygirl

biglynch said:


> I do hope that whatever has caused your upset, rights itself soon. There is only a couple of handfuls of genuinely nice people who post here and I think many would put you in this group. I will spare you any patronising waffling on from me, and just hope we get the happy, Librarygirl back fast.




Thank you biglynch! I appreciate the appreciation!! 

Still feeling pretty low and it's not like I can really be angry with anyone but myself and my over-optimistic imagination / misreading of a situation. I never knew it was possible to get your heart broken by someone being NICE and just a REALLY GOOD friend, but actually it is. Suffice to say if my life was a novel, it wouldn't have turned out this way..


----------



## BearHug2013

Librarygirl said:


> Thank you biglynch! I appreciate the appreciation!!
> 
> Still feeling pretty low and it's not like I can really be angry with anyone but myself and my over-optimistic imagination / misreading of a situation. I never knew it was possible to get your heart broken by someone being NICE and just a REALLY GOOD friend, but actually it is. Suffice to say if my life was a novel, it wouldn't have turned out this way..



This is about that crush isn't it?
Awesome person + bad days= not cool
Lots of shoulders you can lean on here. Hope things work out.


----------



## Surlysomething

Johnny Depp is 50.

WHAT'S THE WORLD COMING TO?!




haha


----------



## Librarygirl

BearHug2013 said:


> This is about that crush isn't it?
> Awesome person + bad days= not cool
> Lots of shoulders you can lean on here. Hope things work out.



Thanks! Appreciating the support and good wishes. There are some lovely people on here. Yep, it's about that crush...though having worked with him for 6 years and now feeling this way it is pretty gut -wrenching to find via a random anecdote in conversation he has a girlfriend he has practically never mentioned and has done since long before I met him. I honestly feel like I've met the right man at the wrong time given how we click and it sucks!! He is so kind and spent an hour just trying to reassure me about a worrying work talk last week. Weird as it sounds though it hurts that he is just that kind and there can't be more to it.
Trying to be philosophical 
: )


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Thanks! Appreciating the support and good wishes. There are some lovely people on here. Yep, it's about that crush...though having worked with him for 6 years and now feeling this way it is pretty gut -wrenching to find via a random anecdote in conversation he has a girlfriend he has practically never mentioned and has done since long before I met him. I honestly feel like I've met the right man at the wrong time given how we click and it sucks!! He is so kind and spent an hour just trying to reassure me about a worrying work talk last week. Weird as it sounds though it hurts that he is just that kind and there can't be more to it.
> Trying to be philosophical
> : )



*sigh*

How the hell can you not mention a girlfriend to someone in 6 years?!


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> Thanks! Appreciating the support and good wishes. There are some lovely people on here. Yep, it's about that crush...though having worked with him for 6 years and now feeling this way it is pretty gut -wrenching to find via a random anecdote in conversation he has a girlfriend he has practically never mentioned and has done since long before I met him. I honestly feel like I've met the right man at the wrong time given how we click and it sucks!! He is so kind and spent an hour just trying to reassure me about a worrying work talk last week. Weird as it sounds though it hurts that he is just that kind and there can't be more to it.
> Trying to be philosophical
> : )



Aww, that has got to be tough  Although maybe some day you should mention how lucky his girlfriend is, and ask if he has any single mates who he always thought were great guys?


----------



## NYCGabriel

Being single and trying to control this depression. It's like pushing a boulder up a mountain.


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> "_Johnny Depp is 50.
> 
> WHAT'S THE WORLD COMING TO?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha_"



I'd love to see him in some sort of variation on Sally O'Malley. But-maybe it only works if he's doing it as himself?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Thanks! Appreciating the support and good wishes. There are some lovely people on here. Yep, it's about that crush...though having worked with him for 6 years and now feeling this way it is pretty gut -wrenching to find via a random anecdote in conversation he has a girlfriend he has practically never mentioned and has done since long before I met him. I honestly feel like I've met the right man at the wrong time given how we click and it sucks!! He is so kind and spent an hour just trying to reassure me about a worrying work talk last week. Weird as it sounds though it hurts that he is just that kind and there can't be more to it.
> Trying to be philosophical
> : )



*dayum sister...nothing worse then that.....especially when it's not thought of as lying...just not FULL DISCLOSURE....what kind of relationship do they have that it never entered convo in SIX YEARS 

ok....off my men bashing...and off to walk the dog *


----------



## Surlysomething

My back is screwed. Can barely stand up straight and muscle relaxers aren't doing anything but make me feel nauseous.


Good times.


----------



## loopytheone

My ex kept pestering me to come on cam, only ever giving me one word answers to everything yet messaging me every five minutes if I didn't answer him and called me immoral for being an atheist and had raging arguments over these same issues over and over again.

So I blocked him. So he begged to see me again to my friend. I gave in. The whole problem started again.

We had one last argument and a friend made me realise how stressed and ill he was making me. I blocked him and several months later her started to harass my friends. He managed to track down my facebook and message me asking for an explanation.

He made me feel like the bad guy. He has had all these changes in his life and he really needed a friend and he honestly did miss me and worry about me. He has agreed to leave me alone. I feel like an asshole. This isn't like me to be so harsh but I have to be for my own mental health.

Why do I feel like the bad guy?


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Why do I feel like the bad guy?



Because he is a manipulative arsehole who has learned how to push your buttons to get what he wants. Good on you for blocking him, please keep doing it. Ask your friends to block him too.

Maybe he's changed, but it doesn't matter--you gave him plenty of chances and he blew them all. You don't owe him anything now. If he has no friends, well it is probably no surprise, but he can get new friends the old fashioned way, by treating people nicely. Trying to guilt you into getting back into contact with him, however, doesn't make me think it likely that he really has changed all that much.

Stay away. He spoiled his chance, don't let him spoil your life.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Because he is a manipulative arsehole who has learned how to push your buttons to get what he wants. Good on you for blocking him, please keep doing it. Ask your friends to block him too.
> 
> Maybe he's changed, but it doesn't matter--you gave him plenty of chances and he blew them all. You don't owe him anything now. If he has no friends, well it is probably no surprise, but he can get new friends the old fashioned way, by treating people nicely. Trying to guilt you into getting back into contact with him, however, doesn't make me think it likely that he really has changed all that much.
> 
> Stay away. He spoiled his chance, don't let him spoil your life.



You know what, I think I really needed to hear this, thank you so much for taking the time to say so. You are absolutely right and from this moment forwards I am going to refuse to feel bad about this. 

I wish him luck in his life because I'm not the type to wish ill of anyone but he will have to do it without me.


----------



## loopytheone

...two posts here from me in two days?

We are moving house and my mum was carrying my grandma and grandad's fox statues out of the garage and dropped one of them. There are two of them and they have had those foxes for decades. My grandma died a few years back and my grandad about six months ago now and my mum took his foxes to look after them. The fox she dropped shattered, his legs broke off and his tail smashed and she is so devastated and I just don't know what to do to make it feel better for her.

I offered to fix him but she says there are too many pieces and to let him go. 

It is never nice to see your mother cry.


----------



## anubis0079

i am unhappy i cant find a small enough pic to be my avatar


----------



## BigWheels

loopytheone said:


> Why do I feel like the bad guy?



I know you're not the bad guy...ur cute, but not bad...HOWEVER

This is the game some people play. I've actually been working to figure this out in my own life and here's what I have found to be helpful... (I've been practicing this activity for almost 2 years & my stress levels have come down considerably)

A person in an unhealthy relationship keeps repeating the pattern of bad relationship & then it seems obvious to everyone around (except the person doing this destructive behavior) that they keep returning for 2nds & 3rds in the HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU DEGRADE ME IN AN HOUR game.

My simple solution is this...

*IF you do not like something in your life, the ONLY person that can change it is YOU! *

Write out your goals, and use them for decision making. 

Ask yourself if this decision will move me closer to (or further from) my goals. 

If you can answer this question with - neither, it doesn't affect anything - 

then DO NOT worry about it. It's that senseless stress that drives people insane... or is it genius?:happy:

Hope it helps


----------



## loopytheone

I tried to give you some rep BigWheels, but it wouldn't let me. =( So I will say it here instead: thank you so much for that message, that was some very honest and inspirational advice.


----------



## bigmac

One of my daughters broke her ankle last night at her roller derby practice. She's got two more weeks of high school -- her classes are all on the second floor of a building without an elevator.


----------



## Wanderer

anubis0079 said:


> i am unhappy i cant find a small enough pic to be my avatar



What kind of pic would you like? I frequent a lot of art sites...


----------



## Wanderer

bigmac said:


> One of my daughters broke her ankle last night at her roller derby practice. She's got two more weeks of high school -- her classes are all on the second floor of a building without an elevator.



Then have them send the work home. If they can't provide for someone's temporary disability, that is not your fault and should not be your problem.


----------



## CleverBomb

Wanderer said:


> Then have them send the work home. If they can't provide for someone's temporary disability, that is not your fault and should not be your problem.


This. Also, consider getting forearm crutches for her rather than the regular ones -- they make going up stairs easier, as one can lead with the crutches (lifting by straightening the arms) rather than the good leg. They cost about $100 at a medical supply store when I bought a set for myself, but you can find them for less.


----------



## Tad

So sorry for you daughter, BigMac. I bet she's mad too that she's going to be off skates for a good while.

I'd agree with the commenters above--try and get work sent home for at least the first few days, until she's doing better.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I dunno, it seems awfully imposing to get other people to get work back to her due to an injury that's her fault.

I honestly don't believe this.


----------



## Tad

It is pretty standard here that if a kid can't make it in due to sickness or injury, that work gets sent home. The intent is to get kids through school, not drive them out of it.


----------



## Anjula

My boyfriend's just dumped me...


----------



## BigWheels

Anjula said:


> My boyfriend's just dumped me...



Booo!  He's a fool! You're a beautiful person. :bow::bow:


----------



## Anjula

BigWheels said:


> Booo!  He's a fool! You're a beautiful person. :bow::bow:




He is not. I'm a fu**** up mess sir.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> He is not. I'm a fu**** up mess sir.



*don't sugar coat it ANJULA *


----------



## djudex

Anjula said:


> My boyfriend's just dumped me...



That's too bad, sorry to hear that Anjula



HDANGEL15 said:


> *don't sugar coat it ANJULA *



Actually in this place that might be the best idea


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I left my ipod nano in my workout shorts while it's in the wash. Hopefully being in a cup full of rice brings it back to life.


----------



## hbighappy

My babby momma and her drama


----------



## anubis0079

My wife can't decide if she still loves me or not


----------



## Sasquatch!

anubis0079 said:


> My wife can't decide if she still loves me or not



Sucks, man!


----------



## BigWheels

I broke my chair & I have no money to get a new one for a few weeks.


----------



## biglynch

Damn. Im sunburnt, bruised, cut and I hurt all over. The days that follow a festival are always the worst. I need somebody to take care of me for a few days.


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> Damn. Im sunburnt, bruised, cut and I hurt all over. The days that follow a festival are always the worst. I need somebody to take care of me for a few days.



Heh, sounds like you did it proper!


----------



## biglynch

Tad said:


> Heh, sounds like you did it proper!



Go hard or go home! This is a great idea in theory until its time to actually go home. I'm a wreck.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> Go hard or go home! This is a great idea in theory until its time to actually go home. I'm a wreck.


*
YEAH i know that feeling all too well....now mind you I don't do drugs or drink...but dancing non stop for 4 days has the same effect on my tired body*


----------



## Tad

First day of the festival tonight--going to see The Black Keys for sure, and I think going earlier to watch Bahamas and then chill with whoever is on (I think Jimmy Eat World is playing in that period). Just hoping that the threatened thunderstorms stay away.


----------



## shandyman

Ive lost my PhD certificate.... I managed to keep it safe for 4 days!!


----------



## lovelocs

My neighbor invited me to the weekly neighborhood cookouts. I started attending them. Now I know I don't like my neighbors.

I lost a commission check. I. Lost. Money.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've had a bad time with insect bites since I moved to the PNW, I'm pretty sure something bit my septum. My upper lip swelled up to twice its normal size, and if you know me, that's big. I have deliciously, sexy plump lips, and add on top of that the swelling; forget about it. My nose hurts like a motherfucker, I can't touch it, I can't kiss anyone, I can't pick my nose, washing my face is a pain in the ass. I just want this to be over.


----------



## Tad

That sucks, Hozay  I had my upper 'fang' teeth taken out by dental surgery (they were impacted), and swelled up like crazy in that area, and I still remember how miserable that was, thirty or so years later. It is just a super sensitive area, that it it hard not to use, so swelling there is simply awful.

I hope it goes down for you soon....on the off chance that you've partially taken an allergic reaction to whatever bit/stung you, perhaps try some benadryl? Otherwise, ice it (gently) and take ibuprofen, might help a little.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's because you're so damn delicious!

Haha




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've had a bad time with insect bites since I moved to the PNW, I'm pretty sure something bit my septum. My upper lip swelled up to twice its normal size, and if you know me, that's big. I have deliciously, sexy plump lips, and add on top of that the swelling; forget about it. My nose hurts like a motherfucker, I can't touch it, I can't kiss anyone, I can't pick my nose, washing my face is a pain in the ass. I just want this to be over.


----------



## Melian

shandyman said:


> Ive lost my PhD certificate.... I managed to keep it safe for 4 days!!



How do you even do this?!


----------



## dublover43

My mom's been in the hospital for the past week


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> That sucks, Hozay  I had my upper 'fang' teeth taken out by dental surgery (they were impacted), and swelled up like crazy in that area, and I still remember how miserable that was, thirty or so years later. It is just a super sensitive area, that it it hard not to use, so swelling there is simply awful.
> 
> I hope it goes down for you soon....on the off chance that you've partially taken an allergic reaction to whatever bit/stung you, perhaps try some benadryl? Otherwise, ice it (gently) and take ibuprofen, might help a little.





Surlysomething said:


> It's because you're so damn delicious!
> 
> Haha



Thanks guys! I started taking some antibiotics and started feeling better yesterday. These critters are going to be the end of me. Give me lizards and scorpions any day, I can handle the desert. My body isn't ready for these new PNW crawlies.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm so god damn jealous of my boyfriend talking to my friend and I don't even know why. They are just friends and I trust him completely so why am I so damn jealous?! Besides, if I hadn't have been snooping around on her skype account I would never have found out about that. So now I'm going to have to tell him all this and just arggg... why can't I have feelings like a normal human being? Why do all my emotions make no fucking logical sense?!


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> ... why can't I have feelings like a normal human being? Why do all my emotions make no fucking logical sense?!



I thought this was the state of normal human beings? 

But yah, looking through someone else's skype (or other computer stuff)....think twice about whether you'd really want to know anything you'd find, sometimes maybe ignorance is bliss? Good luck with sorting yourself out from here.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

My unhappy for the day is the stupid heat--or more to the point that it isn't cooling down much at night. I can deal with a lot if I can get decent sleep, but today I'm pretty much falling asleep in the middle of conversations...basically any time that I'm not actively doing/saying/analyzing something, I'm dozing off. ugh!


----------



## sophie lou

loopytheone said:


> I'm so god damn jealous of my boyfriend talking to my friend and I don't even know why. They are just friends and I trust him completely so why am I so damn jealous?! Besides, if I hadn't have been snooping around on her skype account I would never have found out about that. So now I'm going to have to tell him all this and just arggg... why can't I have feelings like a normal human being? Why do all my emotions make no fucking logical sense?!



I think it is pretty normal to feel jealous every now and then especially when it comes to people we really care about. Snooping is never a good thing and it is something I end up doing all the time so I can't really say much there. I would be careful about telling your boyfriend because he may see it as a trust issue and it could make him change the way he talks to your friend and if he tells her you could end up with both an upset boyfriend and friend. I don't think anybody's emotions make sense


----------



## SD007

I'm so sick of my ups and downs. For a while I was happy with life... I was content with humanity. I felt connected with the world and the universe, I knew everyone and everything had an effect or a purpose, and it was mostly good -- I was spiritual.

Now I keep sinking into sadness and rage because I let my mind poison myself. I think about how awful people can be; how ignorant and confusing everything is, and how it feels like I have no control.

How can something like humanity be so amazing and so terrible at the same time?






(don't mind me... I'm PMSing)


----------



## Amaranthine

loopytheone said:


> I'm so god damn jealous of my boyfriend talking to my friend and I don't even know why. They are just friends and I trust him completely so why am I so damn jealous?! Besides, if I hadn't have been snooping around on her skype account I would never have found out about that. So now I'm going to have to tell him all this and just arggg... why can't I have feelings like a normal human being? Why do all my emotions make no fucking logical sense?!



That definitely seems normal to me. In my experience, it's just part of the "honeymoon" stage of the relationship. You're totally enamored and thinking about them constantly...of course you want them to return the sentiment. So with all that strong emotion, it's easy to get jealous over things. 

Usually it's just a matter of reminding yourself that there's really no reason to be jealous...and as you settle more into the relationship and it switches to the more "companionate" stage, things should calm down in that respect.


----------



## BigChaz

loopytheone said:


> I'm so god damn jealous of my boyfriend talking to my friend and I don't even know why. They are just friends and I trust him completely so why am I so damn jealous?! Besides, if I hadn't have been snooping around on her skype account I would never have found out about that. So now I'm going to have to tell him all this and just arggg... why can't I have feelings like a normal human being? Why do all my emotions make no fucking logical sense?!



You snooped and are upset over something you probably dont need to be upset about. Make sure you go into that discussion understanding its mutual discussion and not an argument or accusation, cause if your boyfriend isnt a pushover he will probably be pissed as shit and have the 100% upper hand. 

That is to say, as long as nothing inappropriate was said between him and your friend.

edit: Even if he did say something inappropriate or she did, you still snooped, yo. Snooping is like immediate -50 points on the argument success scale


----------



## Yakatori

-Or- you could just think of it as some form of energy. Maybe-even your own emotions processing or balancing out how much you appreciate both relationships. Or exactly what it-is you value in each. If there's an over-lap, maybe, or perhaps not enough of one (something yet-undefined that you're not really getting from either person and as-yet unsure of precisely where it's best to try to find it). And try to redirect that impulse towards something more self-assertive: 
Looking for "where do we stand?"=> ^Asking "where do we stand?"=> ^Deciding that for-yourself=> ^Physically, taking that place...

After all, it's not so hard to imagine that your friend is, maybe, just a little bit physically attracted to him. And/or vice-versa. But, so what? What does that really mean outside of that you have a hot (not just to you) boyfriend & a loyal friend, neither of which you should ever take for granted?




loopytheone said:


> So now I'm going to have to tell him all this and...


Why this? Especially-since it was her account you "browsed," right? Consider, is it for his benefit that you're going to say something? Or yours?

What-exactly do you want for him to say or do? Is there some other means through which he might otherwise say or do-it?


----------



## ODFFA

Mind if another opinionated dimmer throws in her 2c, Loopy? 
.....
K, thanks  I know it's easy to say a bunch of things when you're not in the situation yourself.

Sounds pretty normal to me too, though. Perhaps especially with the other really significant-sounding things that have been happening with you two recently (re: happy thread & pissed off thread). I cant help wondering whether you were looking for / expecting to find anything specific on your friends skype account...

From the very little Ive read, it sounds as if hes done a good number of things to show his love for you up to this point. Even so, that pang of worry is something I think most people would feel. 

If you think this might help: before you talk to him  or after, if Im too late  think of (or better yet, write down) the ways in which hes shown you how much you mean to him. And approach him with that trust. It will be a big deal for him to know you trust him completely, even though you have those worries on an emotional level. Even unfounded feelings are important ones and itll be a good thing to talk them through with him.

Believing youre a keeper can do a relationship the world of good. And, for what it's worth, you totally strike me as a keeper


----------



## biglynch

BigChaz said:


> You snooped and are upset over something you probably dont need to be upset about. Make sure you go into that discussion understanding its mutual discussion and not an argument or accusation, cause if your boyfriend isnt a pushover he will probably be pissed as shit and have the 100% upper hand.
> 
> That is to say, as long as nothing inappropriate was said between him and your friend.
> 
> edit: Even if he did say something inappropriate or she did, you still snooped, yo. Snooping is like immediate -50 points on the argument success scale



This for sure...



Yakatori said:


> -Or- you could just think of it as some form of energy. Maybe-even your own emotions processing or balancing out how much you appreciate both relationships. Or exactly what it-is you value in each. If there's an over-lap, maybe, or perhaps not enough of one (something yet-undefined that you're not really getting from either person and as-yet unsure of precisely where it's best to try to find it). And try to redirect that impulse towards something more self-assertive:
> Looking for "where do we stand?"=> ^Asking "where do we stand?"=> ^Deciding that for-yourself=> ^Physically, taking that place...
> 
> After all, it's not so hard to imagine that your friend is, maybe, just a little bit physically attracted to him. And/or vice-versa. But, so what? What does that really mean outside of that you have a hot (not just to you) boyfriend & a loyal friend, neither of which you should ever take for granted?
> 
> 
> Why this? Especially-since it was her account you "browsed," right? Consider, is it for his benefit that you're going to say something? Or yours?
> 
> What-exactly do you want for him to say or do? Is there some other means through which he might otherwise say or do-it?



...and possibly this (the yak confuddles me alot somtimes but i think i get this.)

Also If its not broken, dont fix it.


----------



## loopytheone

Okay, three things to say first!!! 1. Thank you so so much to everybody who has commented on this, I didn't expect anybody to, you are all awesome and amazing and I love being able to get all of your different opinions! 2. I have sorted things out with my bf pretty much now so no worries there! 3. WARNING: Long post incoming! =p



BigChaz said:


> You snooped and are upset over something you probably dont need to be upset about. Make sure you go into that discussion understanding its mutual discussion and not an argument or accusation, cause if your boyfriend isnt a pushover he will probably be pissed as shit and have the 100% upper hand.
> 
> That is to say, as long as nothing inappropriate was said between him and your friend.
> 
> edit: Even if he did say something inappropriate or she did, you still snooped, yo. Snooping is like immediate -50 points on the argument success scale



Well we didn't argue or anything, we never do. And I wasn't angry at him at all, I was just upset, more with myself for snooping and then for getting upset for no good reason. I should point out that at the time I was snooping I didn't really think of it that way as my friend had given me her laptop and told me to go on skype and do whatever whilst she was in the shower so I had permission from her to view the conversations and it never really occurred to me at the time that I shouldn't really by reading his messages without his permission as well. And even if I was having an argument with someone I never view it as winning or losing or point scoring. If you are arguing it is because you are upset and both people need to understand what the problem is and fix it, that is my view. He actually wasn't annoyed at all and neither is he a pushover, he was just more concerned with how upset and distressed I was. I should point out that I have pretty bad depression and anxiety, as does he, so he knows how to handle my breakdowns pretty amazingly.



Yakatori said:


> Why this? Especially-since it was her account you "browsed," right? Consider, is it for his benefit that you're going to say something? Or yours?
> 
> What-exactly do you want for him to say or do? Is there some other means through which he might otherwise say or do-it?



Oh, I had no delusions that I was doing it for my own sake. On the other hand I don't think there is anything wrong with trying to keep yourself mentally healthy and these are the type of issues that if I try to ignore I end up resenting the other person for, even if it is a big fuss about nothing. I didn't want him to say or do anything. I just wanted him to listen and to understand that I was sorry and upset and that my mind was going haywire and needed comforting and looking after. Which he did because he is awesome like that.



ODFFA said:


> Mind if another opinionated dimmer throws in her 2c, Loopy?
> .....
> K, thanks  I know it's easy to say a bunch of things when you're not in the situation yourself.
> 
> Sounds pretty normal to me too, though. Perhaps especially with the other really significant-sounding things that have been happening with you two recently (re: happy thread & pissed off thread). I cant help wondering whether you were looking for / expecting to find anything specific on your friends skype account...
> 
> From the very little Ive read, it sounds as if hes done a good number of things to show his love for you up to this point. Even so, that pang of worry is something I think most people would feel.
> 
> If you think this might help: before you talk to him  or after, if Im too late  think of (or better yet, write down) the ways in which hes shown you how much you mean to him. And approach him with that trust. It will be a big deal for him to know you trust him completely, even though you have those worries on an emotional level. Even unfounded feelings are important ones and itll be a good thing to talk them through with him.
> 
> Believing youre a keeper can do a relationship the world of good. And, for what it's worth, you totally strike me as a keeper



Hehehe, I am always appreciative of hearing another person's opinion! this is how we learn things, right? :happy: I've never been in this situation before, being one of those misery guts that never believed in love or relationships or the like before I met my partner! I wasn't expecting to find anything on my friend's skype account, as sad as this sounds, I had just been away from him for a whole day and missed him and wanted to see his words and imagine his voice in my head and see his picture and such even if it was just old messages to a friend. *blushes* He has indeed done many things to show his love to me and I know that I have absolutely no reason to feel jealous but emotions are a strange creature it would seem! I did go and tell him everything I was thinking and what upset me and what I'd done wrong and how I knew my feelings were unfounded and the like. Thank you for saying that even unfounded emotions are important to talk about, I know a lot of people think you should keep these things to yourself but I believe in honesty and talking about everything and being totally open with your partner. Awww, thank you so very much, you have made my day with that last bit! :blush:

So yes, thank you so much for everybody that commented, you are all awesome!!! <3


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> ...He actually wasn't annoyed at all and neither is he a pushover, he was just more concerned with how upset and distressed I was .....he knows how to handle my breakdowns pretty amazingly...



:bow: to _both_ of you for not jumping on any bandwagons.

Glad you went to him with it and so glad you could talk it through together :happy:


----------



## KittyCourtz

Lately I've been kinda depressed. I went to see my therapist about it a few days ago and he gave me some suggestions, some of which I really don't want to do (like looking for a part-time job. Uh-uh, I don't do well with waking up early or schedules, seeing how often I sleep in these days). Even trying to occupy myself with other things when nobody's asking to commission me or when artist's block won't even let me draw my own stuff, I can't be motivated to do productive things. My fiance already has a part-time job and I'm sitting here feeling worthless because all I can do is draw and I can't right now because of stupid artist's block. Guh!

I have Asperger's Syndrome by the way, meaning I don't do well with social interactions most of the time. I also hate boring jobs that I might literally go insane over. Life just really sucks most days. =(


----------



## Tad

There is menial and there is menial. The ones where you are always busy, changing up between things (like pretty much anything in customer service) I could see being really rough on you. On the other hand there are still some that occupy your body, but largely leave your mind free. Delivering flyers, painting (the covering walls kind, not the artistic kind), delivery driver, and on and on. Sometimes those sorts of jobs actually help creativity, because your body and a small part of your brain are busy with the routine, while most of your brain is free to kind of roam. So, just saying, don’t write off all part jobs as being the same. (finding these jobs can be a separate challenge, of course).

Did you ask your therapist why he recommended a part time job? I mean, he could have thought that the routine would be good for you right now (I’m not saying that he did think that, just that I’m sure he had reasons, and understanding them might help you evaluate how much sense this makes to you)


----------



## fat hiker

KittyCourtz said:


> Lately I've been kinda depressed. I went to see my therapist about it a few days ago and he gave me some suggestions, some of which I really don't want to do (like looking for a part-time job. Uh-uh, I don't do well with waking up early or schedules, seeing how often I sleep in these days). =(



"seeing how often I sleep in these days"

You do realise that sleeping in a lot is one of the symptoms of depression? And having a routine of some sort, with a job that gives you some little satisfaction of 'getting something done' (as Tad suggests, one that busies your body but not your mind), is one of the best known antidotes to depression. 

Depression is a bear - but one you can deal with. Good luck.


----------



## Librarygirl

I think I may have lost a great friend who has always been funny, supportive and kind, all because I had to go and fall in love with him and ruin it.


----------



## AuntHen

Librarygirl said:


> I think I may have lost a great friend who has always been funny, supportive and kind, all because I had to go and fall in love with him and ruin it.




awww, this is how I have been my whole life. Falling for a friend or a guy who treated me nicely/had great rapport with but aren't those the types we SHOULD fall for?!?!

HUGS!!!


----------



## Librarygirl

fat9276 said:


> awww, this is how I have been my whole life. Falling for a friend or a guy who treated me nicely/had great rapport with but aren't those the types we SHOULD fall for?!?!
> 
> HUGS!!!



Thank you!!! And for your advice 
Too true - I got over someone who was selfish, narcissistic and really wasting my time and then realised a truly wonderful man had been right there in front of me...Damn it! If this were a film or novel it would have a better end.

Thank u to all the supportive friends and strangers on here- sometimes it's just good to get things out after a day of professional smiling.


----------



## biglynch

FUCKER.
I hate my new boss. Lies Lies Lies is all he has spouted. Not happy one bit. Just when your job is finally perfect, managers fuck it up.

profesional smiling sounds like a hell of a sport tho.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Thank you!!! And for your advice
> Too true - I got over someone who was selfish, narcissistic and really wasting my time and then realised a truly wonderful man had been right there in front of me...Damn it! If this were a film or novel it would have a better end.
> 
> Thank u to all the supportive friends and strangers on here- sometimes it's just good to get things out after a day of professional smiling.



*LibGirl...life is short...YOU LIVE IT.....#1 guy was a tool...GONE
and this one....it ain't over yet....be patient...more might be revealed*


----------



## Surlysomething

So very sad for the people of Spain with the horrific train crash that happened yesterday.


----------



## Esther

Instead of passive-aggressive games, why don't we all just say what's on our minds? Grown humans should be capable of this.


----------



## Archetypus

Esther said:


> Instead of passive-aggressive games, why don't we all just say what's on our minds? Grown humans should be capable of this.



AGREED.



ANYWAYS...probation. You are not modifying my behavior at all. In fact, I'm more determined than ever to flout your bullshit laws AT EVERY OPPORTUNITY. And I do.

I find it intolerable that I have to live in a society where noble concepts, such as freedom and liberty, are only lyrics in a song and really we're just excess labor/martial forces and revenue generation for a buncha pricks up on the hill. SIC SEMPER TYRANNUS.

Also, my friend girl decided to top my waffles with rotisserie chicken instead of the traditional fried...WTF chuck?


----------



## Tad

For years Ive worked at start-ups with no real IT departmenttypically one guy keeping things going while also taking on other duties. I kind of trusted that so long as I got my work done and stayed on good terms with the IT guys, there was no risk of a list of my web browsing being analyzed, so I fretted not about posting at Dimensions during the work day. However my current company is doing well enough currently that the other duties have fully swallowed our former IT guy, and now we are contracting to a 3rd party company. I have no idea what all their services include, but I could imagine it including a list of web sites accessed and how often

Now, for the last few months Ive not actually been sitting in my companys area. We outgrew our space, and while negotiating to take over some more space we temporarily rented some desks in an incubator facility run in the same building that we are in. They obviously have an IT organization, but I didnt figure theyd be worrying too much about web sites people went to, so Ive been enjoying Dimensions as thoroughly as I can while sitting down here.

But tomorrow morning, I move back into our corporate area. So Ill be going from Dims feast to Dims famine, as Ill be trying to visit as little as I can bear, and most of those visits will be on my phone (which is a horrible way to use this web site.) So currently Im sad, because I really do enjoy interacting here freely. (and why not do it from home? Because I made a deal with myself years agoI can come and let my fat loving side out to play on the web, so long as it never impinges on family time. Which is not to say I never visit from home, but I really try not to make that a habit.)


----------



## CleverBomb

This (along with iPads/Android tablets) is why smartphones have WiFi Hotspot functionality. Just sayin'.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> For years Ive worked at start-ups with no real IT departmenttypically one guy keeping things going while also taking on other duties. I kind of trusted that so long as I got my work done and stayed on good terms with the IT guys, there was no risk of a list of my web browsing being analyzed, so I fretted not about posting at Dimensions during the work day. However my current company is doing well enough currently that the other duties have fully swallowed our former IT guy, and now we are contracting to a 3rd party company. I have no idea what all their services include, but I could imagine it including a list of web sites accessed and how often
> 
> Now, for the last few months Ive not actually been sitting in my companys area. We outgrew our space, and while negotiating to take over some more space we temporarily rented some desks in an incubator facility run in the same building that we are in. They obviously have an IT organization, but I didnt figure theyd be worrying too much about web sites people went to, so Ive been enjoying Dimensions as thoroughly as I can while sitting down here.
> 
> But tomorrow morning, I move back into our corporate area. So Ill be going from Dims feast to Dims famine, as Ill be trying to visit as little as I can bear, and most of those visits will be on my phone (which is a horrible way to use this web site.) So currently Im sad, because I really do enjoy interacting here freely. (and why not do it from home? Because I made a deal with myself years agoI can come and let my fat loving side out to play on the web, so long as it never impinges on family time. Which is not to say I never visit from home, but I really try not to make that a habit.)



I can definitely see how that's a huge bummer. Are they not required to mention if something like that goes into effect? 

If you have enough control over your work computer, you could start using Tor for web-browsing. But the fact that you suddenly started using something so thoroughly encrypted might raise suspicion on its own...




CleverBomb said:


> This (along with iPads/Android tablets) is why smartphones have WiFi Hotspot functionality. Just sayin'.



That was a really hardcore edit. I preferred the original - more alliteration  But tethering is pretty great.


----------



## CleverBomb

Amaranthine said:


> That was a really hardcore edit. I preferred the original - more alliteration  But tethering is pretty great.


I wanted to include the possibility of tablets with built-in 4G cell data capability as well. But yes, "tablets and tethering" was a bit more catchy.


----------



## Amaranthine

CleverBomb said:


> I wanted to include the possibility of tablets with built-in 4G cell data capability as well. But yes, "tablets and tethering" was a bit more catchy.



Tablets and tethering:
Gradually weathering 
Away our isolation and bringing
Us together. 

Constant connectivity 
Means missing out on 
No activity.
Imparting the proclivity 
To over~share our lives. 

(Not that I feel bitter
In regards to Twitter,
But merely state it 
Occasionally creates an 
Inflated sense of 
self-conceit.)

And this is why I probably shouldn't be awake at 4am!


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine, that was awesome! (and rep is in the mail).

Also thanks for the reminder about tethering. I have tethered my laptop a few times in the past, and may do so periodically in the future. When working I'm regularly accessing the corporate network, so unplugging and tethering isn't convenient for a three minute sanity break, but it is at least a way. Something to think of for lunch time, or the like, when I won't suddenly need to go find some file on the network.

(unless, of course, there is some way to tell your computer to send all its web browsing through the wireless link, but everything else through the ethernet cable?)


----------



## djudex

Pulled a muscle in my lower back and now I have to poop...this is going to be ...unpleasant.


----------



## CleverBomb

Tad said:


> Amaranthine, that was awesome! (and rep is in the mail).
> 
> Also thanks for the reminder about tethering. I have tethered my laptop a few times in the past, and may do so periodically in the future. When working I'm regularly accessing the corporate network, so unplugging and tethering isn't convenient for a three minute sanity break, but it is at least a way. Something to think of for lunch time, or the like, when I won't suddenly need to go find some file on the network.
> 
> (unless, of course, there is some way to tell your computer to send all its web browsing through the wireless link, but everything else through the ethernet cable?)



Simple solution: 
7" Android tablet (Galaxy Tab 7.0 or Google Nexus 7 -- or one by any company that makes cell phones or laptops). The size is important: any larger and it won't fit into the back pocket of your pants or a coat pocket.

WiFi tethering plan on your phone if it's not already supported.

Optional but recommended: Folding bluetooth keyboard, maybe a bluetooth mouse as well (current versions of Android support both).

The stock Android browser on these devices will support the Dims Forums in native form (you don't need the app). However, you do need to zoom in on the "last post in thread" icon before selecting it or you'll probably trigger the banner ad at the top of each page (not a problem if you're using a mouse).

For camouflage, get a speaker dock (or just a set of speakers) and load up a batch of *.mp3 files on the tablet so it looks like you're just using it for an audio entertainment system. Then again, you could actually use it as an audio entertainment system too.  Bonus points: Get the app "Tablet Talk" so you can send and receive text messages through your phone directly from the tablet (works really well if you got the keyboard I mentioned above). 

I suggest having mains-power battery chargers for the phone and tablet; they might not last through an entire shift without it.

Any productivity losses are your responsibility.


----------



## Yakatori

By now, some of you can tell that I'm not so typically at a loss for words. But, you know, there's something I need to be writing, should've sent-off like a week or three ago. And I just-can't quite.....

That's why I like coming here so much. The words & ideas just seem to flow. And it's not that I don't care what you guys think; but-you know....


----------



## biglynch

Ok so yesterday i thought i was on the mend.... negative. So ill and my ear is killing me. Bad times.


----------



## loopytheone

The fact that you can't seem to post a single thing on this forum without getting literal abuse in response and nobody on this forum seems to think that is a problem or should be dealt with.


----------



## Sasquatch!

loopytheone said:


> The fact that you can't seem to post a single thing on this forum without getting literal abuse in response and nobody on this forum seems to think that is a problem or should be dealt with.



SHUT YO TRAP WILLIS


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

loopytheone said:


> The fact that you can't seem to post a single thing on this forum without getting literal abuse in response and nobody on this forum seems to think that is a problem or should be dealt with.




I see you have been visiting the weight board 

Oh and I am unhappy that I am unable to eat all the candy I want without it giving me high blood sugar and weight gain - dang it


----------



## Sasquatch!

loopytheone said:


> The fact that you can't seem to post a single thing on this forum without getting literal abuse in response and nobody on this forum seems to think that is a problem or should be dealt with.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see you have been visiting the weight board



If that's the straw that broke the (fat hee hee!) camel's back, you've a right to be annoyed.

Body autonomy FTW.


----------



## loopytheone

Sasquatch! said:


> If that's the straw that broke the (fat hee hee!) camel's back, you've a right to be annoyed.
> 
> Body autonomy FTW.



Yes, it was quite the straw that broke the camel's back but thankfully after my little prima donna moan I am feeling much better!


----------



## LeoGibson

Earl Campbell's red hot link sausage, Shiner Blonde beer, and Jaegermeister. 

I'm so not 22 years old anymore. What was I thinking? SMDH :doh:


----------



## djudex

LeoGibson said:


> Earl Campbell's red hot link sausage, Shiner Blonde beer, and Jaegermeister.
> 
> I'm so not 22 years old anymore. What was I thinking? SMDH :doh:



I'm no mind reader but I'm going to guess "Mmmmm, tasty..."


----------



## LeoGibson

djudex said:


> I'm no mind reader but I'm going to guess "Mmmmm, tasty..."



Pretty much this! It was damned tasty, except for the Jaeger. I don't know why I drink that stuff, I really don't care for the taste, but I guess the buzz makes up for it!


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Pretty much this! It was damned tasty, except for the Jaeger. I don't know why I drink that stuff, I really don't care for the taste, but I guess the buzz makes up for it!



Good work sir, Jaeger is never the right idea but its allways good option.:bow:


----------



## Marotte7243

I came home with a whole bag of cooked tri tip I was going to have for dinner the tonight only to find it completely missing  this ruined my night for sure.


----------



## loopytheone

I just went to the doctors and for the first time ever ever they totally bitched me out about my weight. ;___; All the health nonsense and such... which didn't bother me exactly as it was just a shock... what bothered me was that the little diagram of a person went from green and smiley to red and frowny when she put my weight in. Makes me a sad Loopy...


----------



## Tad

Loopy--isn't it great to know that simply by measuring someone they can totally tell all about your health, enough to know that you suddenly became unhealthy? It is good to know that modern medical science has moved on from taking your horoscope or assessing the balance of your humours by looking at your complexion :-/

What I'm unhappy about today: I have to get through three days of work still before I'm on vacation, and right now each hour is feeling like at least half a day, and my interest in my work may best be measured with a negative number.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I put in for 6 shows in the FALL PHISH LOTTERY....I GOT NO TX....this pisses me off to no end...that a computer makes these decisions...NOW let the horrible TICKET games begin...I WANT AC for HALLOWEEN....and 3 nites in HAMPTON, VA!!!! dammit*


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just miss my boyfriend/hubby/lover. Long distance sucks.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My boss stormed out of the office yesterday in the middle of a MANAGERS MEETING........he is now GONE PERMANENTLY....this sux as he was MY ONLY allie there...and my boss for almost 4 years...he was NOT WELL LIKED...but we got each other, and he had my back...my office is being taken over by 20somethings...and I am beyond humbled/humiliated...not sure what this change will bring to me.......trusting god for now after crying some tears today
*


----------



## Tad

That sucks, HD  I've been through a couple of unpleasant changes of bosses, but none quite that dramatic.

I hope that people quickly come to realize that they need you!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tad said:


> That sucks, HD  I've been through a couple of unpleasant changes of bosses, but none quite that dramatic.
> 
> I hope that people quickly come to realize that they need you!



*my office is full of drama.....one manager is about to be married to her bf that works there he is maybe 27...and he is hoping to slide into my bosses position...although I don't think he knows shit or has the people skills...and it would so truly suck.....I am not hoping to get my bosses job...but taking on some of his responsibilities would be cool especially with some more $$*


----------



## loopytheone

Why did nobody warn me that laser hair removal on the bottom of your legs is like paying your life savings to get tortured?!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> Why did nobody warn me that laser hair removal on the bottom of your legs is like paying your life savings to get tortured?!



I thought you already knew.


----------



## bremerton

welp, my company is going bankrupt... so i'm unemployed as of yesterday... that's kinda something to be unhappy about...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bremerton said:


> welp, my company is going bankrupt... so i'm unemployed as of yesterday... that's kinda something to be unhappy about...



This is your chance, Move to Seattle.


----------



## Librarygirl

Having a bad 'looming birthday' moment and a fit of irrational jealousy/ feeling left out. It's another time when I know in my rational mind that I really don't have much to be upset about, but somehow can't help it. Worrying that a relationship that is special for me is not for the other person and maybe they share something similar with others, when for me it is unique. Also (and no offence meant as I have a lot of American friends) it sucks that English guys seem to love American girls as they tend to be so much more confident/ outgoing than us. I'm blathering, but suffice to say things today have not been quite how I'd hoped.


----------



## sarahe543

a stupid comment someone made has been bugging me.
Visiting friends of my partner that I hadn't met before, when I left the room to go to the bathroom the male friend said to my partner 'wow man you really are punching above your weight aren't you' 
Well fuck people and their assumptions and their size prejudices. WTF are you doing telling a friend that his girlfriend is out of his league. I can't quite put into words how this makes me feel but :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

sarahe543 said:


> a stupid comment someone made has been bugging me.
> Visiting friends of my partner that I hadn't met before, when I left the room to go to the bathroom the male friend said to my partner 'wow man you really are punching above your weight aren't you'
> Well fuck people and their assumptions and their size prejudices. WTF are you doing telling a friend that his girlfriend is out of his league. I can't quite put into words how this makes me feel but :doh:



I'm not playing Devon's advocate here, but maybe it was meant as a compliment? Just saying you were gorgeous?


----------



## LeoGibson

sarahe543 said:


> a stupid comment someone made has been bugging me.
> Visiting friends of my partner that I hadn't met before, when I left the room to go to the bathroom the male friend said to my partner 'wow man you really are punching above your weight aren't you'
> Well fuck people and their assumptions and their size prejudices. WTF are you doing telling a friend that his girlfriend is out of his league. I can't quite put into words how this makes me feel but :doh:



I'm going to agree with Hozay here. That is a pretty typical way us gents will compliment each other on their significant others. Particularly if you're good friends. Instead of running the risk of coming off with too much interest in a buddy's chick we'll tend to say something to the effect of "you're playing over your head with this girl, way to go!"


----------



## sarahe543

maybe, with a hidden insult slipped in  know what I mean


----------



## Tad

I think without hearing the tone, seeing the body language, and knowing the history and relationship of the people involved, out here in internet land we really can't know how it was meant (nor how it was taken).

Having said that ^^^^^, some people really need to think a little bit more about how they use their words, even if meant purely positively it does imply a slighting judgement of how your mate rates 

ETA: Yah, I'd have been kind of mad too.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Having a bad 'looming birthday' moment and a fit of irrational jealousy/ feeling left out. It's another time when I know in my rational mind that I really don't have much to be upset about, but somehow can't help it. Worrying that a relationship that is special for me is not for the other person and maybe they share something similar with others, when for me it is unique. Also (and no offence meant as I have a lot of American friends) it sucks that English guys seem to love American girls as they tend to be so much more confident/ outgoing than us. I'm blathering, but suffice to say things today have not been quite how I'd hoped.



Well, it could just be that guys like to know where they stand with someone.

It's not to do with nationality or outgoingness. If you like someone, let them know. If you don't, let them know.


----------



## CastingPearls

Librarygirl said:


> Having a bad 'looming birthday' moment and a fit of irrational jealousy/ feeling left out. It's another time when I know in my rational mind that I really don't have much to be upset about, but somehow can't help it. Worrying that a relationship that is special for me is not for the other person and maybe they share something similar with others, when for me it is unique. Also (and no offence meant as I have a lot of American friends) it sucks that English guys seem to love American girls as they tend to be so much more confident/ outgoing than us. I'm blathering, but suffice to say things today have not been quite how I'd hoped.


I have a metric ton of Australian friends, all gorgeous, many of them here at Dimensions. Yet, I get hit on daily by Aussies who claim there are no BBWs in the whole of Australia. I tell them to pull their heads out of their um...bums and look harder, so I understand the frustration, but from the opposite side, sort of.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> I have a metric ton of Australian friends, all gorgeous, many of them here at Dimensions. Yet, I get hit on daily by Aussies who claim there are no BBWs in the whole of Australia. I tell them to pull their heads out of their um...bums and look harder, so I understand the frustration, but from the opposite side, sort of.



I guess that's a lot to do with being sat at a computer too often/specific physical ideal.

I like being able to ask a woman whether she's into me and getting a straight, honest reply. Being shy or less outgoing doesn't mean you can't do that.

I've been led on for *months* by women who refused to be honest or just wanted some positive attention and then chucked me like a rag, outgoing or not.


----------



## Amaranthine

sarahe543 said:


> maybe, with a hidden insult slipped in  know what I mean



I agree with what everyone else has said, really. From how I've heard it said, it's usually just a compliment to the female and with a little "Good job, bro," on the side. Plus guys tend to rag on each other plenty, in good humor.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Librarygirl said:


> Having a bad 'looming birthday' moment and a fit of irrational jealousy/ feeling left out. It's another time when I know in my rational mind that I really don't have much to be upset about, but somehow can't help it. Worrying that a relationship that is special for me is not for the other person and maybe they share something similar with others, when for me it is unique. *Also (and no offence meant as I have a lot of American friends) it sucks that English guys seem to love American girls as they tend to be so much more confident/ outgoing than us.* I'm blathering, but suffice to say things today have not been quite how I'd hoped.



Straight-shooting American girl talking: Stop playing games of subtlety with men, and start living your true self. This isn't the playground where we still have to hide our true feelings about boys or girls for fear of being ridiculed or rejected by our peers. You and I are big girls wearing our big girl underwear who know what we want and aren't afraid to ask for it. Honesty, openness, and the security within yourself to deal with disapproval or rejection -- there's your recipe for self-confidence. 

Remember, no amount of subtle flirtation or veiled innuendo games can equal the power of a woman smiling securely on the inside and the outside while she asks: "Wanna go do something later?" (whether the "something" is getting coffee, urban exploration, or yourself is entirely up to you)


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> Straight-shooting American girl talking: Stop playing games of subtlety with men, and start living your true self. This isn't the playground where we still have to hide our true feelings about boys or girls for fear of being ridiculed or rejected by our peers. You and I are big girls wearing our big girl underwear who know what we want and aren't afraid to ask for it. Honesty, openness, and the security within yourself to deal with disapproval or rejection -- there's your recipe for self-confidence.
> 
> Remember, no amount of subtle flirtation or veiled innuendo games can equal the power of a woman smiling securely on the inside and the outside while she asks: "Wanna go do something later?" (whether the "something" is getting coffee, urban exploration, or yourself is entirely up to you)



Dammit, I already repped your cool picture before I read this. That's some really sound and good advice.


----------



## loopytheone

The Dark Lady said:


> Straight-shooting American girl talking: Stop playing games of subtlety with men, and start living your true self. This isn't the playground where we still have to hide our true feelings about boys or girls for fear of being ridiculed or rejected by our peers. You and I are big girls wearing our big girl underwear who know what we want and aren't afraid to ask for it. Honesty, openness, and the security within yourself to deal with disapproval or rejection -- there's your recipe for self-confidence.
> 
> Remember, no amount of subtle flirtation or veiled innuendo games can equal the power of a woman smiling securely on the inside and the outside while she asks: "Wanna go do something later?" (whether the "something" is getting coffee, urban exploration, or yourself is entirely up to you)



Reserved, introverted and confident british girl talking: Not being outgoing or socially assertive is not a bad thing or a sign of lack of self esteem. For what it is worth, the entire three times in my life I have been interested in somebody I tested the waters, flirted subtly and then asked them out (apart from that one time when I met the guy, bedded him and then several weeks later asked him to be my partner). Being 'confident' and outgoing socially is likely to attract the attention of a lot of people and it makes sense that some of us more reserved types can be a bit envious of that, but when it comes to actually getting with a guy I don't see being reserved or less outgoing as being a flaw. I am the total opposite of outgoing and I'm hardly stunningly pretty but I have never been rejected or overlooked by a man I like in my life.


----------



## Surlysomething

Brutally expensive car repairs have pretty much stopped any hope of going away for my vacation. Can't afford to break down on the side of the road.

All that excitement for nothing.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Was supposed to go the Canobie Lake Park (formerly Kenobi Lake Park before George Lucas' cease-and-desist letter) to-day but it's fucking raining and now I'm going to have to wait all the way until Sunday to go.

This is the worst thing that's ever happened to anybody ever.


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> Brutally expensive car repairs have pretty much stopped any hope of going away for my vacation. Can't afford to break down on the side of the road.
> 
> All that excitement for nothing.



Oh god, I really hate getting excited for nothing - especially about a vacation.  I hope some new form of excitation pops up very soon!


----------



## The Dark Lady

loopytheone said:


> Reserved, introverted and confident british girl talking: Not being outgoing or socially assertive is not a bad thing or a sign of lack of self esteem. For what it is worth, the entire three times in my life I have been interested in somebody I tested the waters, flirted subtly and then asked them out (apart from that one time when I met the guy, bedded him and then several weeks later asked him to be my partner). Being 'confident' and outgoing socially is likely to attract the attention of a lot of people and it makes sense that some of us more reserved types can be a bit envious of that, but when it comes to actually getting with a guy I don't see being reserved or less outgoing as being a flaw. I am the total opposite of outgoing and I'm hardly stunningly pretty but I have never been rejected or overlooked by a man I like in my life.



I'm a textbook introvert as well, so I don't think it's accurate to portray introverts as synonymous with being shy or reserved. Everyone's shy or reserved at some time or other, just as everyone's capable of being assertive or what you call "outgoing" as well. As introverts, it just means that being "outgoing" can be more of an adventure for us, an adventure that requires the usual alone time to recharge and recover from. 

But what you call "outgoing," I think of as "being on the outside what you are on the inside." If you're in a work environment, that's obviously got to be tempered for the sake of retaining employment. But in every other social situation, people tend to open up and be more honest when they feel that's what they're getting from you. Between two people, do you feel a sense of trust and sympathy with the one who's being open and candid with you, or the one who's obviously doing their best to hide their true thoughts and feelings from you? Individual answers will vary, obviously, but it's been my experience that the majority prefer to open up to someone who's not afraid to open up to them. "This is who I am and this is what you'll be getting out of knowing me" is a much better rule to live by than "Let's play the game of trying to guess what I'm really thinking"  as I'm sure any male will readily tell you. 

And I think it's important to point out that all the outgoingness and honesty and charm and self-confidence in the world aren't enough to automatically make anyone fall in love with you. People are either truly into you or they're not, and you can't change someone to magically be genuinely attracted to you for any reason, and _that's a very good thing_. But respecting others' rights not to want to give you their hearts or their privates is commensurate to your security within yourself. In the end, it all comes down to luck whether the other person's into you or not, and your self-security's there to remind you that it's okay when someone turns you down for whatever reason. You've been fortunate that luck's been on your side three times so far, but add another ten or twenty to that count and you'll probably discover that luck isn't always so reliable.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I just read an article regarding traits that introverts share and was completely surprised to find out I shared a large majority of them. (By large majority I mean 92% of them)

I hate interacting with people as a whole, dread it, can't wait to get home, dread answering the phone, I get really drained from social interactions, I HATE when people drag out "outings" and make them longer than necessary, loath when people add stops to a trip that weren't agreed upon mutually beforehand and rather spend a whole weekend alone with no contact from anyone...but I'm really good with people. I handle social interactions well, people enjoy my company, people constantly ask me to go out with them and I usually have a good time, but would rather be ate home learning something. 

With all that being said, I agree with the Dragon Lady, being an introvert isn't synonymous with being shy...and I forgot what else I was going to say.

Also for Loopy, you're a woman, and without being to generic about it, you being "overlooked" is far different from a man being overlooked. As a male being shy and coy is something that some women find charming just like any other trait would be attractive to someone, but I think being reserved and subtle is different for men. I understand that LibraryGirl posted the original comment so this would pertain to women, but just food for thought. 

Everyone has their own way of handling things, subtlety, assertiveness, asinine jokes, crass forwardness, being a suave mother fucker like me, the list goes on...oh yeah, humility


----------



## KittyCourtz

Tad said:


> There is menial and there is menial. The ones where you are always busy, changing up between things (like pretty much anything in customer service) I could see being really rough on you. On the other hand there are still some that occupy your body, but largely leave your mind free. Delivering flyers, painting (the covering walls kind, not the artistic kind), delivery driver, and on and on. Sometimes those sorts of jobs actually help creativity, because your body and a small part of your brain are busy with the routine, while most of your brain is free to kind of roam. So, just saying, dont write off all part jobs as being the same. (finding these jobs can be a separate challenge, of course).
> 
> Did you ask your therapist why he recommended a part time job? I mean, he could have thought that the routine would be good for you right now (Im not saying that he did think that, just that Im sure he had reasons, and understanding them might help you evaluate how much sense this makes to you)



Gah, I haven't checked the forums in a while. Sorry I didn't see this sooner.

The problem for me is finding a job that I won't kill myself over. I don't work well with people in general, but I'm not completely against it. I'm just super picky about what I want to do and I hate 9-5 type schedules. My fiance usually works part-time from 8 or 10 am to 1 or 4 pm. I'm happy that he's working, but I'm also super jealous that he's making money and I'm not/can't.

I didn't ask my therapist that, but I'll be seeing him again on Monday. He did say that a job would take care of the "feeling accomplished" thing. I also mentioned to him how picky I am with jobs. Since it was our first visit I wasn't getting everything off my chest that I wanted to, but I'll make sure to tell him this time. I just wish there were jobs that I could actually find that cater to my special needs. Life is hard for a woman with Asperger's Syndrome.


----------



## MrSensible

KittyCourtz said:


> Gah, I haven't checked the forums in a while. Sorry I didn't see this sooner.
> 
> The problem for me is finding a job that I won't kill myself over. I don't work well with people in general, but I'm not completely against it. I'm just super picky about what I want to do and I hate 9-5 type schedules. My fiance usually works part-time from 8 or 10 am to 1 or 4 pm. I'm happy that he's working, but I'm also super jealous that he's making money and I'm not/can't.
> 
> I didn't ask my therapist that, but I'll be seeing him again on Monday. He did say that a job would take care of the "feeling accomplished" thing. I also mentioned to him how picky I am with jobs. Since it was our first visit I wasn't getting everything off my chest that I wanted to, but I'll make sure to tell him this time. I just wish there were jobs that I could actually find that cater to my special needs. Life is hard for a woman with Asperger's Syndrome.


 
This hits very close to home for me. I've also never been a fan of the strict, 9-5 schedule and my friends and I work together in order to keep from having to submit to one. We pool our resources together, employ measures of self sufficiency (like growing some of our own food), and do odd jobs when we're running low on essentials. It's not ideal by any means, but it gets the job done--no pun intended. I also have severe issues with my shoulders so manual labor jobs are increasingly difficult for me to do these days, which rules out quite a few options. 

One thing you could always consider (and it's something I've been looking into myself) is working online, from home. I haven't done a whole lot of research yet, but there are quite a few avenues you can explore for working online, even more so if you don't mind becoming certified in a new operating system (like Windows 8, for example) or something like that. I'm planning to get a degree in Computer Science and the main reason for that is because I'm intrigued by the amount of job flexibility it allows, particularly if you want to work online--I also love computers, so it goes hand in hand.

I wish I could offer some decent, specific examples, but I'm still not very educated on the subject. There are tons of little things you can do--like filling out surveys, advertising websites, rating/reviewing products, etc--for money, but I can't imagine many of those methods being all that lucrative. Still, they are options for earning a little money if you don't have the means (or the desire) to work a typical 9-5.

In any case, I hope you're able to find a good niche that suits you. Keep your chin up .


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> I'm a textbook introvert blah blah blah blah



I'm Commander Shepard, and this is my favourite post in the citadel.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

KittyCourtz said:


> Gah, I haven't checked the forums in a while. Sorry I didn't see this sooner.
> 
> The problem for me is finding a job that I won't kill myself over. I don't work well with people in general, but I'm not completely against it. I'm just super picky about what I want to do and I hate 9-5 type schedules. My fiance usually works part-time from 8 or 10 am to 1 or 4 pm. I'm happy that he's working, but I'm also super jealous that he's making money and I'm not/can't.
> 
> I didn't ask my therapist that, but I'll be seeing him again on Monday. He did say that a job would take care of the "feeling accomplished" thing. I also mentioned to him how picky I am with jobs. Since it was our first visit I wasn't getting everything off my chest that I wanted to, but I'll make sure to tell him this time. I just wish there were jobs that I could actually find that cater to my special needs. Life is hard for a woman with Asperger's Syndrome.



life, and what everyone has to go through, unless you're privileged somehow.

If you're able to find a job that caters to your every whim, please please PLEASE report back to us. You will have found the holy grail. Jobs are jobs for a reason. Dream jobs are reserved for the few that have honed a craft or skill to a high enough level that someone will pay you for it. Even those people had to work shitty jobs they didn't like at some point, even if it was just one. 

Nobody likes working with people, people are assholes. You suck it up and do what you need to in order to succeed. Nobody wants to deal with the girl who breaths through her mouth all day really loudly, or eats with their mouth open at their desk during their lunch hour, the person who drinks the last of the water from the cooler but doesn't put another jug on the tap, the muthafuckin lunch thief, the person who takes your creamer, the person who reheats fish in the microwave or even the person who is nice enough to buy a candy dish and put it out for everyone but won't buy werthers for it. 

Nobody likes putting up with that shit, but you do it because you have to, and if you're not happy at work you spend every minute outside of that job grinding and working and honing your skill to make something of it, so you can get that job you actually want and get away from the mouth breathing-creamer thieving-fish reheating-water drinker-no goof candy having-workers of the world. 

I can't even put my thoughts into words...am I the only one that's thinking this?

TL-DR: man the fuck up?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Brutally expensive car repairs have pretty much stopped any hope of going away for my vacation. Can't afford to break down on the side of the road.
> 
> All that excitement for nothing.



Damn, very sorry to hear this. It sucks when finances get in the way of a good time! 

Here's to making the best of it and having a relaxing week off anyway.


----------



## Librarygirl

Firstly thanks to everyone who commented!




CastingPearls said:


> I have a metric ton of Australian friends, all gorgeous, many of them here at Dimensions. Yet, I get hit on daily by Aussies who claim there are no BBWs in the whole of Australia. I tell them to pull their heads out of their um...bums and look harder, so I understand the frustration, but from the opposite side, sort of.



True! And I suppose there is the novelty of a foreign accent (not judging...I've succumbed to that appeal in the past and have a very sexy Spanish penfriend whose emails in broken English are rather endearing and alluring)



The Dark Lady said:


> Straight-shooting American girl talking: Stop playing games of subtlety with men, and start living your true self. This isn't the playground where we still have to hide our true feelings about boys or girls for fear of being ridiculed or rejected by our peers. You and I are big girls wearing our big girl underwear who know what we want and aren't afraid to ask for it. Honesty, openness, and the security within yourself to deal with disapproval or rejection -- there's your recipe for self-confidence.
> 
> Remember, no amount of subtle flirtation or veiled innuendo games can equal the power of a woman smiling securely on the inside and the outside while she asks: "Wanna go do something later?" (whether the "something" is getting coffee, urban exploration, or yourself is entirely up to you)



I agree about being true to yourself etc., and indeed am often very open with the man in question when chatting alone. However, there are times, whether it is with someone you care about a lot, or perhaps with a work superior you are a little in awe of, when, if you are naturally quite reserved, the very fact you care so much, means that you are always going to be more reticent - particularly if the other people present are a) super-confident and b) don't care as they don't have anything invested in the conversation. I don't think being naturally shy / caring about someone to the point of coming over nervous IS the same thing as playing games. In my case the subtlety IS being myself rather than making any conscious effort to deceive or play games.




loopytheone said:


> Reserved, introverted and confident british girl talking: Not being outgoing or socially assertive is not a bad thing or a sign of lack of self esteem. . Being 'confident' and outgoing socially is likely to attract the attention of a lot of people and it makes sense that some of us more reserved types can be a bit envious of that, but when it comes to actually getting with a guy I don't see being reserved or less outgoing as being a flaw. I am the total opposite of outgoing and I'm hardly stunningly pretty but I have never been rejected or overlooked by a man I like in my life.



Thank you! I think you get what I mean here! 



The Dark Lady said:


> I'm a textbook introvert as well, so I don't think it's accurate to portray introverts as synonymous with being shy or reserved. Everyone's shy or reserved at some time or other, just as everyone's capable of being assertive or what you call "outgoing" as well. As introverts, it just means that being "outgoing" can be more of an adventure for us, an adventure that requires the usual alone time to recharge and recover from.
> 
> But what you call "outgoing," I think of as "being on the outside what you are on the inside." But in every other social situation, people tend to open up and be more honest when they feel that's what they're getting from you. Between two people, do you feel a sense of trust and sympathy with the one who's being open and candid with you, or the one who's obviously doing their best to hide their true thoughts and feelings from you? "This is who I am and this is what you'll be getting out of knowing me" is a much better rule to live by than "Let's play the game of trying to guess what I'm really thinking"  as I'm sure any male will readily tell you.
> .



Dark Lady I SO agree with this - after years of being called 'shy', I have done all kinds of things - from joining a theatre school to being recorded for TV and radio at work and a former lack of confidence does make these kinds of thing more of an adventure. You get a greater sense of achievement as it is outside your previous range of experience / comfort zone. Weirdly my boss recently said to someone at an event that I was one of the "More outgoing members of the team"!! 

In many situations I would agree that being open and honest is the best thing to do. However,there are times when it isn't appropriate to be completely open - perhaps because of the circumstances...When keeping certain thoughts and feelings to yourself can be the most loving thing you can do for a person because it isn't what they need to hear at the time and unburdening yourself at their expense could be difficult and painful for them. Admittedly I did post randomly and out of context, but believe me, I have my reasons!!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just read an article regarding traits that introverts share and was completely surprised to find out I shared a large majority of them. (By large majority I mean 92% of them)
> 
> I hate interacting with people as a whole, dread it, can't wait to get home, dread answering the phone, I get really drained from social interactions, I HATE when people drag out "outings" and make them longer than necessary, loath when people add stops to a trip that weren't agreed upon mutually beforehand and rather spend a whole weekend alone with no contact from anyone...but I'm really good with people.
> 
> With all that being said, I agree with the Dragon Lady, being an introvert isn't synonymous with being shy...and I forgot what else I was going to say.
> 
> Also for Loopy, you're a woman, and without being to generic about it, you being "overlooked" is far different from a man being overlooked. As a male being shy and coy is something that some women find charming just like any other trait would be attractive to someone, but I think being reserved and subtle is different for men. I understand that LibraryGirl posted the original comment so this would pertain to women, but just food for thought.



I do agree with both of you that being an introvert is not the same as being shy - it may just mean that whilst you can be confident etc., you prefer time to yourself, with your own thoughts etc.

That said, in this instance, I was more thinking of how someone who IS shy (because of the situation or because of their personality) is always going to be on the back foot if surrounded in a work or social situation by very in-your-face, super-chatty, outgoing people.

I would hope that some men at least would not think badly of a woman who was a bit shy or reserved??

Sorry this is rambling...I really appreciate your thoughts. My final conclusions are that it is important to be open and true to yourself, but also that if you are naturally a quieter, more reserved kind of person, there is actually nothing wrong with that and some people may like you all the more for it - and they are probably the right people for you, whether as friends, or more. I think I missed out on other discussions about introverts and extroverts, but whilst I think confidence does come with age and there is merit in pushing yourself to try new things and gain more self-assurance, I do also think it is completely wrong to see this as a linear progression or to perceive being outgoing as a sign of maturity / having grown up. Being a bit nervous can be a sign you care about something (e.g. getting a work presentation right) or someone (talking to a friend you are falling in love with) and there is no shame in caring and wanting to make the right impression. Post-birthday wisdom has lead me to conclude that I actually need to stop competing with the people I mentioned and be happy about how I am...The fact that I am a good listener and flit between being shy and quiet and quite extroverted is who I am. I don't know if it is a 'British thing', but I think I need to be proud of that and as you have said, be true to myself. 

ARghh! I was in a funny mood on Thursday and feel better now! Thanks!


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> Post-birthday wisdom has lead me to conclude that I actually need to stop competing with the people I mentioned and be happy about how I am...The fact that I am a good listener and flit between being shy and quiet and quite extroverted is who I am.



That is good wisdom! The only person it is ever really useful to compete with is yourself, IMO (in the sense that you can try to do 'better' (for whatever definition of better is working for you) tomorrow than you did today. Other people will too far ahead in some areas or too far behind in others to offer useful competition. (I have an older brother who is ridiculously succesful in a couple of spheres, so that kind of forced me to learn this one at a relatively young age)

Also, I think any personality trait/habit that you can make work for you, in a productive, positive, way, is just fine. It is when they it becomes a negative in you actually doing what you want in life that it is more of an issue, and it could be time to see if there is some other aspect of yourself that you could bring to the fore? (and as to what is the 'real' core of any of us....I defer to Billy Joel's "The Stranger" as I listened to it far to much at an impressionable age, and it pretty much locked in how much I think we can ever really know anyone....but we can make that work for us, knowing that we can don a different mask if we work at it)


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, R.

I'm throwing caution to the wind and just going for it. Haha.
One of my best guy friends say they're trying to sell me shit and not to worry. He's also on backup if something does happen. 

Fuck it all, i'm still on vacation. 




LeoGibson said:


> Damn, very sorry to hear this. It sucks when finances get in the way of a good time!
> 
> Here's to making the best of it and having a relaxing week off anyway.


----------



## BigChaz

This isn't a today thing but its a past 5 days thing. I broke up with my girlfriend and I am very frustrated. I liked her a lot, but I ended up having to call things off. I don't want to go into reasons cause they are boring and its not like anything really drama-y happened, but it just needed to be done...the relationship had kinda just petered out no matter what I tried. Oh well, thats the purpose of dating, ya know? Still frustrating and saddening (is that a word?).


----------



## Librarygirl

BigChaz said:


> This isn't a today thing but its a past 5 days thing. I broke up with my girlfriend and I am very frustrated. I liked her a lot, but I ended up having to call things off. I don't want to go into reasons cause they are boring and its not like anything really drama-y happened, but it just needed to be done...the relationship had kinda just petered out no matter what I tried. Oh well, thats the purpose of dating, ya know? Still frustrating and saddening (is that a word?).



Sorry to hear that. Even when you know there is no choice / it is the right thing to do, it still sucks! It's fine to be sad and frustrated and I guess you just have to think that you have taken one step towards being happier / in the right relationship, even though it will take time.


----------



## Tad

Vacation plans de-railed by a flat tire in the middle-of-nowhere.....at least nowhere where anything was open on Sunday where we could get a tire fixed. Limped back home on the donut, and I don't think we have the heart to cram all the driving in after that for not much time there. So, first time in a few years I arrrange a full week off in the Summer, and it looks like we are hanging out in the city  We'll find things to do, we'll have fun.....but it isn't the same as getting away and having different experiences.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Vacation plans de-railed by a flat tire in the middle-of-nowhere.....



Meeeeh! What is up with everybody's vacations getting thwarted due to car troubles?! I know exactly what you mean about it not being quite the same, and that couldn't really have been the most funnest vacation starter ever 

I really do hope you get to have the kind of week off you and your family deserve!

----------

I'm not really _too_ unhappy, but since I'm posting....
I will admit, my stomach is churning a little with my dad having lost his job. I'm worried about him - about all of us really. We're all under some extra pressure since it's happened. I know we'll get through this yucky, stressful time, though. Just a matter of soldiering on for a bit.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MY office is the most uncomfortable place in the world...so yeah my boss was fired last tuesday....and no boss now....

but one of the managers works with her fiance and has hired 2 of his good friends....

the other manager that is left hired his best friend/roommate 

then there is me and my assistant which I have no idea why she was hired, I NEVER HAVE ENOUGH TO DO AS IS!!!.....

I can't tell who is stabbing me in the back or wants me to fall off a cliff or then again if I will take on some of my old bosses jobs...and get a raise...THE BIG BOSS is hot /cold and humiliates me in front of others and then asks me to go for a walk (exercise...chat)....

it is YICKY...plain and simple..so much 2faced shit going on...i don't know what is up/down....FEAR RUNS RAMPANT in me today an the day before*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Okay this will hopefully be the last post on this subject..I just need to DUMP...as I can't on FB....my new boss is less then 1/2 my age and KNOWS NOTHING about what I do....total ass kisser...FOR THE WIN....HONEST/INTEGRITY/RESPONSIBLE 4 the LOSE...I cried myself to sleep, woke up crying...and I gotta move on........acceptance is the KEY...*


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm taking the GRE in the morning. I'm rarely ever anxious, but I'm really not looking forward to it. I had enough of standardized testing after the SAT/ACT, back when I'd actually taken math within the past few years :|


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> I'm taking the GRE in the morning. I'm rarely ever anxious, but I'm really not looking forward to it. I had enough of standardized testing after the SAT/ACT, back when I'd actually taken math within the past few years :|



Best of luck! I know it'll come flooding back to you and you'll kill it, though I really do understand the nerves.

As for moi.... "_Another_ unbelievably tight deadline? Awwwwww, you shouldn't have, work people! You really, really shouldn't have." Looks like I've become the go-to person for emergency jobs now. 8 Minutes 'til the file finishes downloading and I turn back into a pumpkin. A headless pumpkin


----------



## loopytheone

My mother last night gave me the 'you are putting on so much weight you are so unhealthy' talk. First off, I'm a grand total of 15lbs heavier than you are, woman, and we are the same height. Also, wooo, I am 175lbs, damn me and my excessive hugeness, eh? I surprised they don't have to roll me down the street!


----------



## x0emnem0x

First day of classes started back up today... I'm already so unmotivated.


----------



## Surlysomething

Vacation is over blues..


----------



## tankyguy

Librarygirl said:


> I would hope that some men at least would not think badly of a woman who was a bit shy or reserved??



Some guys are looking for those qualities. :blush: Not everyone is compatible with a 24-hour-party-girl-type.

But if she's too shy to clearly indicate romantic interest in a guy, or too reserved to respond to any interest he shows her, how are they supposed to get together?

Even after the initial connection, people have to be open enough with each other to build a rapport.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That new job I was going after isn't what I imagined it to be.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Asshole fortune cookies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yeah, they are assholes Jose.....

Eff those cookies


----------



## Cobra Verde

My brother recently got one that read, "Your fortune is in another cookie." I lost my shit.


----------



## snow-white

Shy and very lonely.


----------



## Esther

snow-white said:


> Shy and very lonely.



I hear that. It's so hard to break out of the shell sometimes. <3


----------



## KittyCourtz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> life, and what everyone has to go through, unless you're privileged somehow.
> 
> If you're able to find a job that caters to your every whim, please please PLEASE report back to us. You will have found the holy grail. Jobs are jobs for a reason. Dream jobs are reserved for the few that have honed a craft or skill to a high enough level that someone will pay you for it. Even those people had to work shitty jobs they didn't like at some point, even if it was just one.
> 
> Nobody likes working with people, people are assholes. You suck it up and do what you need to in order to succeed. Nobody wants to deal with the girl who breaths through her mouth all day really loudly, or eats with their mouth open at their desk during their lunch hour, the person who drinks the last of the water from the cooler but doesn't put another jug on the tap, the muthafuckin lunch thief, the person who takes your creamer, the person who reheats fish in the microwave or even the person who is nice enough to buy a candy dish and put it out for everyone but won't buy werthers for it.
> 
> Nobody likes putting up with that shit, but you do it because you have to, and if you're not happy at work you spend every minute outside of that job grinding and working and honing your skill to make something of it, so you can get that job you actually want and get away from the mouth breathing-creamer thieving-fish reheating-water drinker-no goof candy having-workers of the world.
> 
> I can't even put my thoughts into words...am I the only one that's thinking this?
> 
> TL-DR: man the fuck up?



Not sure if I mentioned this before, but I don't think that having mild depression would mix well with a job. Having a mental disability doesn't help my case either. I'm extremely rigid with my needs. I'm also not mentally ready for a job. Inside I kinda feel like a kid who can't take on responsibilities just yet.

My therapist said that I should set aside about 2 hours a couple times per day to sketch different subjects. Lately I haven't been doing that and it's mainly because I don't want to get up in the morning. I need physical assistance in order for me to wake up and get out of bed before 8 or 9 am so I can start my day right. My dad said he would but he hasn't been, thinking I should just sleep in as long as I want. I told him not to though. When I do wake up I lose all motivation to sketch so I slack off. 

Eventually I can't help thinking that every day is going to end up like this. I'm almost always thinking about the future and my therapist said to not do that. Thinking about my daily schedule is what I need to focus on, but I avoid it because I'm not disciplining myself enough. I have to tell myself that I need to practice sketching things and end up with a bunch of potential works in progress. I might eventually find some really good ones that I can finish. Unless I get a solid body of work, which I can only do by practicing a little every day, I won't get my feet off the ground.

I think I just need some sort of coach that'll show me some tough love, like Benson from Regular Show.


----------



## BigChaz

I hit my private message count and didn't realize and have no idea how many messages I may have missed. I usually get one or two - even if it's people complaining that I am a smart ass, I still like to read them :doh:


Now welcoming any and all messages from any and all people. Except for that one dude on here who always offers to fly me out to washington - you are creepy.


----------



## Yakatori

Amaranthine said:


> "_...taking the GRE...not looking forward to it....back when I'd actually taken math within the past few years.._"


Can't be the only one who's curious how this turned out. What made you decide to take it just now? To get it out of the way before you're too far out of school? Or are you, basically, determined to go to grad-school right away? Maybe not such a bad idea given the current state of the economy.


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> I hit my private message count and didn't realize and have no idea how many messages I may have missed. I usually get one or two - even if it's people complaining that I am a smart ass, I still like to read them :doh:
> 
> 
> Now welcoming any and all messages from any and all people. Except for that one dude on here who always offers to fly me out to washington - you are creepy.



Hozay can be incorrigible. 



Yakatori said:


> Can't be the only one who's curious how this turned out. What made you decide to take it just now? To get it out of the way before you're too far out of school? Or are you, basically, determined to go to grad-school right away? Maybe not such a bad idea given the current state of the economy.



I'm pretty eager to jump into graduate school once I'm finished with my BA, so I figure I'll apply to a handful of places. If I get in, then that'll be lovely. If not, one more year to bolster my resume and make a bit of cash. I enjoy being totally useless and impractical far too much to forgo at least trying (though, not enough to pursue my doctorate in Philosophy  ) Anyways, for being 4 hours straight, test went decently well! I'll probably take it once more and then start my applications.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I can add song after song but still can't figure out how to make a playlist that plays them all one right after the other on spotify. Gawd I'm old. :doh:


----------



## missyj1978

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can add song after song but still can't figure out how to make a playlist that plays them all one right after the other on spotify. Gawd I'm old. :doh:



On the side bar on the left click make a new playlist and name it. The when you have a song you want to add to the playlist just click and drag it to where the name of the playlist is on the sidebar on the left side  That will add it to your playlist! It took me forever to figure it out but I got it after fighting with it for a day haha! If you cant get it ask me I will help you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

missyj1978 said:


> On the side bar on the left click make a new playlist and name it. The when you have a song you want to add to the playlist just click and drag it to where the name of the playlist is on the sidebar on the left side  That will add it to your playlist! It took me forever to figure it out but I got it after fighting with it for a day haha! If you cant get it ask me I will help you




Lol, thanks. I have been doing that but it doesn't drag it. I just figured out that if I "open" the song in the middle of the page then I can right click it and add it to the playlist. I had to peruse the help menu to get that far- still can't drag and drop....as much as I would love to


----------



## warwagon86

One of my good friends passed away on Saturday! So having a drink to him!


----------



## Fuzzy

Random storm blew through last night, ripped a fence apart and downed my sumac trees. Luckily, no windows broken and my roof is intact. :blink:


----------



## The Dark Lady

I'd rather be alone on the earth for the rest of my life than to feel disappointed in another human being even one more time.


----------



## HDANGEL15

The Dark Lady said:


> I'd rather be alone on the earth for the rest of my life than to feel disappointed in another human being even one more time.



*I can't KARMIFY YOU...but I agree 200%....I have chosen to be alone...not lonely....but alone...and am rather okay with it after many years....trust is the toughest thing there might be....and MONOGAMY...I don't truly believe in; I believe in human growth (no pun intended)...and that often leaves 2 folks far apart ......my 2 cents.....but I am alone..so wtf do I KNOW LOL :doh:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fuzzy said:


> Random storm blew through last night, ripped a fence apart and downed my sumac trees. Luckily, no windows broken and my roof is intact. :blink:


*
FUZZY feeling your pain....I have lost many trees and had to pay $$$$ to get them removed.....that truely SUCKED*


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> I'd rather be alone on the earth for the rest of my life than to feel disappointed in another human being even one more time.


----------



## Cobra Verde

She's sick of finding out that people close to her are into Laotian coprophilia. It seemed pretty obvious to me.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I fell out a ladder today and hurt my leg really bad


----------



## Tad

Ouch, Clutching! I hope no break/sprain, and that you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## warwagon86

I broke my thumb playing american football


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tad said:


> Ouch, Clutching! I hope no break/sprain, and that you are on the road to recovery.



I didn't get injured, it was just a bruise and pain. I'm doing better though.


----------



## Surlysomething

This needs a dislike button.

Sorry, buddy...hope it heals fast.



warwagon86 said:


> I broke my thumb playing american football


----------



## freakyfred

I've been feeling down last night and today. I can't really pinpoint why. I'm afraid it might be for a selfish reason. The worst thing is, people trying to cheer me up and getting mad when it doesn't work. That just makes it worse.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Haven't talked to a person yet that i want to talk to!:doh:


----------



## tankyguy

Just having a kind of melancholy day. Woke early and watched the sun come up. Went for a walk in the woods alone because my dog didn't want to go. There's a bit of a chill in the air now; this is usually my favorite time of year but today I'm feeling really single and lonely.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dealing with my mothers depression and her constant saying things that make me feel like shit is just emotionally exhausting, seeing as I already have to deal with my own depression.

Don’t even know what to say to the woman anymore.


----------



## chicken legs

Trying to get healthy an realizing I'm in the USA, aka world capital of genetically modified foods.  Well, back to searching for something that is edible.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Is there someone out there who can just hold me because I am utterly exhausted of crying and trying and failing at everything.


----------



## tankyguy

x0emnem0x said:


> Is there someone out there who can just hold me because I am utterly exhausted of crying and trying and failing at everything.


----------



## The Dark Lady

People with their minds permanently set to "Standard" who have no desire to see the world in "Vivid" mode.


----------



## Mckee

Last vacation day...back to work tomorrow...


----------



## ODFFA

I was held up in my own house at knife point today by two men.

Thankfully, I didn't get hurt, but pretty much everything was stolen and I am a royal mess. There is something terribly, terribly wrong in this country of mine. I hate that I can't feel safe anywhere.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I was held up in my own house at knife point today by two men.
> 
> Thankfully, I didn't get hurt, but pretty much everything was stolen and I am a royal mess. There is something terribly, terribly wrong in this country of mine. I hate that I can't feel safe anywhere.



oh wow, that is horrible!!!!! I'm glad you weren't hurt, but that is horrible in so many, many, ways. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Oona

I am really glad you are ok physically. And I hope that mentally you will recover quickly. 

-big hugs-

If you need anything, do no hesitate to ask. I may not be there, but I will do what I can, even if it's just giving you someone to talk to.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> oh wow, that is horrible!!!!! I'm glad you weren't hurt, but that is horrible in so many, many, ways. My heart goes out to you.



I couldn't have said it better myself. That's utterly terrible. What are the chances of them being caught/you getting your things back?


----------



## loopytheone

I am so sorry you had to go through that ODFFA. At least you are safe now and not injured physically. That must have been terrifying for you though. I wish I could hug you.


----------



## tankyguy

The important thing is you're safe now. Things can be replaced. You can't.

What are your options to improve your security moving forward? Do you have an alarm system with a remote panic button? Can you get a dog?


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy shit. I'm so, so sorry that this happened to you.

Lots of hugs and good thoughts your way, O. *Very* glad you're safe though. Things can be replaced, you can't be.






ODFFA said:


> I was held up in my own house at knife point today by two men.
> 
> Thankfully, I didn't get hurt, but pretty much everything was stolen and I am a royal mess. There is something terribly, terribly wrong in this country of mine. I hate that I can't feel safe anywhere.


----------



## Mckee

ODFFA said:


> I was held up in my own house at knife point today by two men.
> 
> Thankfully, I didn't get hurt, but pretty much everything was stolen and I am a royal mess. There is something terribly, terribly wrong in this country of mine. I hate that I can't feel safe anywhere.



OMG...so sorry to hear...big hugs. :really sad:


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> I was held up in my own house at knife point today by two men.
> 
> Thankfully, I didn't get hurt, but pretty much everything was stolen and I am a royal mess. There is something terribly, terribly wrong in this country of mine. I hate that I can't feel safe anywhere.



Sorry to hear this, but glad you were unharmed. If you can, get a big "bitey" dog to take out the bad guys.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I thought I was ready for my speech today, I have been practicing for two weeks and I remembered the majority of it, I started it off great and then as I kept going I just ... somehow started crying. I wasn't even nervous, but I couldn't control my emotions - and I HATED it. I need to go see a doctor about it ASAP... I can't have that keep happening. I was so embarrassed and I feel so stupid still...


----------



## Miskatonic

After going to my professor and getting some clarification to the service learning we've had assigned to us, which made me feel far better about the project than I have been for a month, I feel unhappy with myself for letting this whip me into a fury, as well as not bothering to explore/exhaust all my options and get more information on the project before becoming angry and depressed about it.


----------



## ODFFA

Thank you all so much, you're all amazing.

Right now I could hardly care less about what got stolen myself. Just incredibly grateful they didn't hurt me.

As for the other considerations, even though the police response exceeded all expectations, I'm honestly not holding my breath for an arrest/property recovery.

We have an alarm system that gets set every night, connected to an armed response unit, remote panic buttons, the works. But this is our third robbery in two years, so we're seriously considering some more safety precautions - particularly burglar bars and big dogs.

Anyway, now it's just getting through the first night and trying to feel safe again. Trauma counselling in the morning.

But seriously, I just appreciate your support more than I can say. Your messages have just made me feel so much calmer and truly cared for.


----------



## waldo

x0emnem0x said:


> I thought I was ready for my speech today, I have been practicing for two weeks and I remembered the majority of it, I started it off great and then as I kept going I just ... somehow started crying. I wasn't even nervous, but I couldn't control my emotions - and I HATED it. I need to go see a doctor about it ASAP... I can't have that keep happening. I was so embarrassed and I feel so stupid still...



As someone who has always been uncomfortable with public speaking, I definitely can understand your distress. There is that organization called Toastmasters which is supposed to be really good for helping people with the whole public speaking thing.


----------



## waldo

ODFFA said:


> Thank you all so much, you're all amazing.
> 
> Right now I could hardly care less about what got stolen myself. Just incredibly grateful they didn't hurt me.
> 
> As for the other considerations, even though the police response exceeded all expectations, I'm honestly not holding my breath for an arrest/property recovery.
> 
> We have an alarm system that gets set every night, connected to an armed response unit, remote panic buttons, the works. But this is our third robbery in two years, so we're seriously considering some more safety precautions - particularly burglar bars and big dogs.
> 
> Anyway, now it's just getting through the first night and trying to feel safe again. Trauma counselling in the morning.
> 
> But seriously, I just appreciate your support more than I can say. Your messages have just made me feel so much calmer and truly cared for.


 
Sorry to hear about your bad experience and glad you are OK. I was thinking a Taser type stun gun would be effective defense against a knife wielding assailant. But you really need it available for rapid access. I like the big dog idea. Best Wishes


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA, I would turn up at your hand wielding a knife.

..... to cut a particularly tough cheesecake for a movie night.


----------



## AuntHen

ODFFA said:


> I was held up in my own house at knife point today by two men.
> 
> Thankfully, I didn't get hurt, but pretty much everything was stolen and I am a royal mess. There is something terribly, terribly wrong in this country of mine. I hate that I can't feel safe anywhere.



awww hugs hugs hugs lovely girl! I am so glad you are not hurt!!!! :wubu:


----------



## The Dark Lady

OMG, my poor swan queen! D: I'm very relieved you survived unscathed, but I hope those worthless fuckers get their balls bitten off by wild ostriches. Here's hoping you get your things back.


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> Thank you all so much, you're all amazing.
> 
> Right now I could hardly care less about what got stolen myself. Just incredibly grateful they didn't hurt me.
> 
> As for the other considerations, even though the police response exceeded all expectations, I'm honestly not holding my breath for an arrest/property recovery.
> 
> We have an alarm system that gets set every night, connected to an armed response unit, remote panic buttons, the works. But this is our third robbery in two years, so we're seriously considering some more safety precautions - particularly burglar bars and big dogs.
> 
> Anyway, now it's just getting through the first night and trying to feel safe again. Trauma counselling in the morning.
> 
> But seriously, I just appreciate your support more than I can say. Your messages have just made me feel so much calmer and truly cared for.



*I hope the counseling helps...being violated in that way is horrid, speaking from my own experience....all my mothers JEWELS/JEWELRY was stolen, and never to be seen again...(and uninsured properly)...while my stoopid MacBook was returned almost a full year later ....crazy...(((((ODFFA)))))*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*on another sour note...My love was ratting, and stuck his little snout into a huge lavender bush several blocks away from my house. LO & BEHOLD, he stirred up a sleeping varmit and Hercules might have won...but the RAT got him good in the process, he had a nasty rip above his eye, requiring stitches (gladly his eye is OKAY)....7 days with the cone of shame and he is miserable....poor little HERCULES* 

View attachment CONEofShame.jpg


----------



## Goreki

ODFFA said:


> I was held up in my own house at knife point today by two men.
> 
> Thankfully, I didn't get hurt, but pretty much everything was stolen and I am a royal mess. There is something terribly, terribly wrong in this country of mine. I hate that I can't feel safe anywhere.



Holy fuck! I'm glad you're not hurt! Take care of yourself.


----------



## ODFFA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *on another sour note...My love was ratting, and stuck his little snout into a huge lavender bush several blocks away from my house. LO & BEHOLD, he stirred up a sleeping varmit and Hercules might have won...but the RAT got him good in the process, he had a nasty rip above his eye, requiring stitches (gladly his eye is OKAY)....7 days with the cone of shame and he is miserable....poor little HERCULES*



Awwwwwwwws! 

Listen Herc, take it from someone who has a panic button permanently around her neck now.... You FLAUNT that cone of shame, son. You flaunt that shit! :batting:


----------



## freakyfred

Aw jeez ODFFA, I'm glad you're ok. That sounds horrible. 

On the thread topic, I had a vivid nightmare about my dad dying and this is gonna haunt me for the rest of the day ack.


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> Awwwwwwwws!
> 
> Listen Herc, take it from someone who has a panic button permanently around her neck now.... You FLAUNT that cone of shame, son. You flaunt that shit! :batting:


*
thats so cute that you called him his name....HERC or HERCS is his sweety name when I walk down the street and talk to him....which I ALWAYS DO..


DEAR GOD...only 5 more days of the torture cone.*


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mentioned to my LDR (long distance relationship) boyfriend that I was thinking about coming down to see him in a few weeks. He said that was stupid because he was coming up here in OVER a month to see me. I always come down there, always have the money, always pay for us to do things because they don't have much money and I don't want them to spend it on me. Though his mom cooks a ton of food and yeah I eat it, and last time I gave them money ($30) and he said that only bought them like one package of meat... OKAY where the hell are you shopping? It just erks me, I want to see him, he is three hours away and yeah LONG distance sucks but I want to come see him when I can and I don't try to spend money, I actually try to help and buy things if asked and I go places in my car but yet I am expensive and now I just feel totally unwelcomed and like shit... I try to be helpful always and it's like it doesn't matter. I just miss him and I want to see him but it's like he doesn't care.


----------



## Cobra Verde

If someone named Bob asked me how things were going I'd have to say


----------



## jayduhgr8

the fact that I feel the girl I really like is playing me for a fool. I keep getting a lot of excuses and reasons that seem far beyond far fetched but for some reason I can't get her off my mind. Everything in me is saying to cut ties and just be by myself but my heart says I can't let go. Being confused is not a fun state of affairs and it seems the longer I sit around waiting for her to realize how much I miss her and want her around the more foolish I feel as time slips away and she still is not around.

:doh:


----------



## lovelocs

I just found out that Scott died. Honestly, looking at his posts and his blog, it was like watching someone die in slow motion. I don't feel good right now...


----------



## Mckee

Sad day for Milan theatre. In less than 24 hours, two of the greatest italian stage actor died, and they were both from my city. 
Andrea Brambilla begun as a stand up comedian in the late 70s and in the 80s, along with his friend Nino Formicola, a fantastic comic duo know as "Zuzzurro & Gaspare". Aside their shows, they perform on stage a great number of Neil Simon's play ("The Odd Couple", "The Star Spangled Girl", Rumors") and in Francis Veber's "Le diner de cons" ("The Dinner Game").
Piero Mazzarella was a wide know character actor in many italian movies. But it was even greater as a dialect actor on stage. He was one of the last actor to act fluently in "milanese", my city dialect and he was an extraordinary representative of "commedia dell'arte". 
I have seen and appreciate them both on tv and on stage. They made me laugh and they made me think. I will miss them so much.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Last night my sleep schedule was messed up after only have 2 hours of sleep... so I went to bed at 6 pm, woke up at midnight... couldn't sleep, so I stayed awake laying in bed until 4-5 am at which point I fell asleep, then was awoke around 6 accidentally by my mother while she got ready for work. I woke up about 5-6 times before 3 pm but ended up STAYING IN BED falling asleep on and off until 3 pm earlier today.

Now I can't sleep and it's 4 am. Ugh...


----------



## CleverBomb

Mckee said:


> Sad day for Milan theatre. In less than 24 hours, two of the greatest italian stage actor died, and they were both from my city.
> Andrea Brambilla begun as a stand up comedian in the late 70s and in the 80s, along with his friend Nino Formicola, a fantastic comic duo know as "Zuzzurro & Gaspare". Aside their shows, they perform on stage a great number of Neil Simon's play ("The Odd Couple", "The Star Spangled Girl", Rumors") and in Francis Veber's "Le diner de cons" ("The Dinner Game").
> Piero Mazzarella was a wide know character actor in many italian movies. But it was even greater as a dialect actor on stage. He was one of the last actor to act fluently in "milanese", my city dialect and he was an extraordinary representative of "commedia dell'arte".
> I have seen and appreciate them both on tv and on stage. They made me laugh and they made me think. I will miss them so much.



Ok, I'm now sad that I didn't get to spend more time in Italy than I did (two months, back in 1997).


----------



## Mckee

CleverBomb said:


> Ok, I'm now sad that I didn't get to spend more time in Italy than I did (two months, back in 1997).



Thanks CleverBomb! And I hope you enjoyed your stay


----------



## CleverBomb

I certainly did.


----------



## loopytheone

Got bitched out by my doctors for gaining two kilos in the 3 months I have been on the pill. I got told that if I put on any more weight they will stop giving me the pill because it is dangerous for 'severely obese' people. 

My weight? A grand total of 176lbs whilst wearing clothes and heavy boots.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. Find new doctors.




loopytheone said:


> Got bitched out by my doctors for gaining two kilos in the 3 months I have been on the pill. I got told that if I put on any more weight they will stop giving me the pill because it is dangerous for 'severely obese' people.
> 
> My weight? A grand total of 176lbs whilst wearing clothes and heavy boots.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Got bitched out by my doctors for gaining two kilos in the 3 months I have been on the pill. I got told that if I put on any more weight they will stop giving me the pill because it is dangerous for 'severely obese' people.
> 
> My weight? A grand total of 176lbs whilst wearing clothes and heavy boots.



:doh:

andsomecharacters


----------



## x0emnem0x

My dog died on Friday. Out of nowhere, my mom found him when she got home from work (I was out of town at my boyfriends and didn't even figure out til my sister told me through a text message). It's bittersweet to be home. I pull up in the driveway and wait to hear little Frankie barking, and know he isn't there. At least Nevaeh is still here, but she must be so lonely. Sigh. I wish I was here with him when he passed, but I wasn't which makes it worse. I didn't even get to say good-bye, he drifted off all alone and probably scared... the little guy. Makes me wanna cry. Rest in peace Frankie Fritter.


----------



## Tad

Awww, it hurts so much when a pet passes away. He was loved and would have known it all his life, but it hurts to still have all that love and not have him there to shower it on.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Awww, it hurts so much when a pet passes away. He was loved and would have known it all his life, but it hurts to still have all that love and not have him there to shower it on.



Very true...  <3


----------



## Anjula

Kuba is in Rome and have a meeting with pope. Private. Why I'm unhappy then? He is in Rome, I love Rome and he's there with his parents not with me. Yes i know I'm being childish but I so god damn love Rome. Why he can't be there with me? :/ I miss him


----------



## spookytwigg

My two favourite days of the year are too close together, now that Halloween and bonfire night are over I've just got boring (and stupidly busy at work) holidays for the ready of the year.

And yes I know this is a rubbish thing to be sad about but having the days if being whatever you want andrampant pyromania over with is rubbish.


----------



## Tad

Rob Ford and Mike Duffy. Aside from the fact that I'm tired of hearing about each of them, they have been by far the fattest guys in the political spotlight in Canada in quite some time, and both look like total losers. Not a good time for the image of bigger guys in Canada!

Duffy: http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=ovR8Uvq_D5i34AOBiIHwBw&ved=0CEAQ9QEwBw

Ford: http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1027802/thumbs/o-SARAH-THOMSON-ROB-FORD-570.jpg?15


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> Rob Ford and Mike Duffy. Aside from the fact that I'm tired of hearing about each of them, they have been by far the fattest guys in the political spotlight in Canada in quite some time, and both look like total losers. Not a good time for the image of bigger guys in Canada!
> 
> Duffy: http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=ovR8Uvq_D5i34AOBiIHwBw&ved=0CEAQ9QEwBw
> 
> Ford: http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1027802/thumbs/o-SARAH-THOMSON-ROB-FORD-570.jpg?15



Such awful BHM examples as public figures are a pain!

Rob Ford has even made international news by now ... is he really as bad as the media portray him? 
Because in the coverage he at least comes across as the most obvious alcoholic holding public office since Yeltsin....
What's general opinion about this in Canada?


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Such awful BHM examples as public figures are a pain!
> 
> Rob Ford has even made international news by now ... is he really as bad as the media portray him?
> Because in the coverage he at least comes across as the most obvious alcoholic holding public office since Yeltsin....
> What's general opinion about this in Canada?



He has his fans. He was a long time city councillor and he and his brother have a talk radio show, so he's had a long time to build support. And he is famous for being hands on--the politician who would actually get the pot hole in front of your house filled in, who would deal with the crack-house in the neighbourhood, etc. Plus he's a pretty classic right-wing populist running as an outsider "We need to stop wasting tax-payers money, need to bring the city-workers' unions into check, not support lazy do-nothings who want money for free...." as well as "Of course the media are out to get me, they are in bed with the elites who think they own this city, and they don't like somebody like me coming in to tear apart their I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine deals that line their pockets at the expense of honest, hard-working, taxpayers!" (not real quotes, just the type of thing...)

And of course, he is an ugly representative of 'hoser culture' which glorifies hard drinking (Bob and Doug McKenzie from Second City, The Trailer Park Boys).

But yah, politics aside, he's probably long had alcohol problems, but functioned well enough for enough of the time to let him get to the point where they could really screw him up.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm giving him his space... trying not to let it get to me but it is. All I want to do is talk to him but instead I am sitting here alone, pretending I'm alright.


----------



## bremerton

Tad said:


> Rob Ford and Mike Duffy. Aside from the fact that I'm tired of hearing about each of them, they have been by far the fattest guys in the political spotlight in Canada in quite some time, and both look like total losers. Not a good time for the image of bigger guys in Canada!
> 
> Duffy: http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=ovR8Uvq_D5i34AOBiIHwBw&ved=0CEAQ9QEwBw
> 
> Ford: http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1027802/thumbs/o-SARAH-THOMSON-ROB-FORD-570.jpg?15



i'm quite positive that chris farley never died, he just moved to canada and got into politics.


----------



## bremerton

today was my 25th birthday and i'm depressed about getting old. i have done absolutely nothing with my life, i'm unemployed with no prospects in sight. i feel like i should be 18 again if that makes sense


----------



## Sasquatch!

bremerton said:


> today was my 25th birthday and i'm depressed about getting old. i have done absolutely nothing with my life, i'm unemployed with no prospects in sight. i feel like i should be 18 again if that makes sense



Happy Birthday, and I can sympathise.


----------



## x0emnem0x

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm giving him his space... trying not to let it get to me but it is. All I want to do is talk to him but instead I am sitting here alone, pretending I'm alright.



He broke up with my on Friday. I still can't get over it. I'm very... depressed.


----------



## Tad

bremerton said:


> today was my 25th birthday and i'm depressed about getting old. i have done absolutely nothing with my life, i'm unemployed with no prospects in sight. i feel like i should be 18 again if that makes sense



I can get that birthdays can make one melancholy, but seriously at 25 you are just getting started. Lots of great things ahead for you, I'm sure!



x0emnem0x said:


> He broke up with my on Friday. I still can't get over it. I'm very... depressed.



Sorry that things didn't work out, and that it is hitting you so hard. 


For me, I'm unhappy that I buggered up one knee last week, and totally aside from discomfort and inconvenience, I know that dealing with it is taking up too much of my focus, making me less that fully engaged at work and with family


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I just moved to Seattle and I got sick from the train ride over. Ugh. Puking sucks


----------



## Cobra Verde

bremerton said:


> today was my 25th birthday and i'm depressed about getting old. i have done absolutely nothing with my life, i'm unemployed with no prospects in sight. i feel like i should be 18 again if that makes sense


This is me in about 29 hours, except I have steady (note I didn't type gainful) employment for as long as I want and I'm several years older. I'm not sure if that means I'm better off or not...


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> He has his fans. He was a long time city councillor and he and his brother have a talk radio show, so he's had a long time to build support. And he is famous for being hands on--the politician who would actually get the pot hole in front of your house filled in, *who would deal with the crack-house in the neighbourhood, etc*. Plus he's a pretty classic right-wing populist running as an outsider "We need to stop wasting tax-payers money, need to bring the city-workers' unions into check, not support lazy do-nothings who want money for free...." as well as "Of course the media are out to get me, they are in bed with the elites who think they own this city, and they don't like somebody like me coming in to tear apart their *I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine deals that line their pockets at the expense of honest, hard-working, taxpayers!*" (not real quotes, just the type of thing...)



The great irony about Ford's political image is nicely caught up in Tad's mock quotes - Ford's brothers were (maybe are) crack and drug dealers in Scarborough (suburban Toronto), and when Ford was 'merely' a city councillor he regularly sought special treatment for his family's business (getting the street in front of their factory repaved for a major busines anniversary) and friends' businesses!

He is an awful example for BHMs. And I'm sure that's why a local Toronto high school fired him last year from his volunteer job as a football coach. (Oh yeah, one time when it was raining, he ordered a city bus to come to the field to keep his team's players dry....)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It makes me sad when I realize the only reason I'm talking/friendly to someone is because I'm the one that reaches out to them.


----------



## spookytwigg

One of the straps on my backpack has broken off and it keeps happening with the cheap bags that I buy. But I really don't have the money to buy anything more expensive (and hopefully less rubbish)


----------



## Cobra Verde

There's no way in Hell I'm going to make it 11 months without any more of these.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I turned on my ironic/trolling humour too soon into talking with someone new and I offended them. *sigh*


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Hubby and I have called it quits after 10 years. Although it is sad the way it had to end...I know it's what is best for me and our son.


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm unhappy that it's only hump day... I think it should be at least Saturday lol


----------



## kinkykitten

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Hubby and I have called it quits after 10 years. Although it is sad the way it had to end...I know it's what is best for me and our son.



 sorry hun xx


----------



## snakebite

Bummed because it's my exes birthday and he posted some stupid meme on Facebook (we aren't friends anymore but I can still see it), basically saying how great his life is and he loves living alone and he'll never get married. I guess it's bugging me because it makes it seem to all of his friends and family like I was something bad in his life, even though he was the one cheating on me and yelling at me in the grocery store and not wanting to do anything... Ugh.


----------



## Sasquatch!

snakebite said:


> Bummed because it's my exes birthday and he posted some stupid meme on Facebook (we aren't friends anymore but I can still see it), basically saying how great his life is and he loves living alone and he'll never get married. I guess it's bugging me because it makes it seem to all of his friends and family like I was something bad in his life, even though he was the one cheating on me and yelling at me in the grocery store and not wanting to do anything... Ugh.



That bites.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

snakebite said:


> Bummed because it's my exes birthday and he posted some stupid meme on Facebook (we aren't friends anymore but I can still see it), basically saying how great his life is and he loves living alone and he'll never get married. I guess it's bugging me because it makes it seem to all of his friends and family like I was something bad in his life, even though he was the one cheating on me and yelling at me in the grocery store and not wanting to do anything... Ugh.



How did you see it? Are you going to his FB? I just recently got out of a relationship myself. Even though I'm still friends with her on my FB, I just make sure to not ever go to her page. That seems to help keep my mood positive.


----------



## loopytheone

Been in a really depressed mood all day for some reason. Cancelled going out to see one of my friends as well. And I made a video for my partner like I used to and that usually make me feel smexy and watching myself on film just made me feel like a huge ugly blob with my stupid skin and stupid face that looks like it was carved out of a mountain by a drunken giant...

Then again, did have a hilarious moment this morning when I was making the video downstairs. I had the cam on and had just managed to button the final button on this teeny tiny shirt and short shorts... and the door bell rings because the post man is here with a parcel. I panicked like crazy, ran into the downstairs toilet for some reason and ended up answering the door in a ghostbusters t shirt and unbuttoned pink hot pants that cover literally none of my thighs. The look the post man gave me... *chuckles*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> Been in a really depressed mood all day for some reason. Cancelled going out to see one of my friends as well. And I made a video for my partner like I used to and that usually make me feel smexy and watching myself on film just made me feel like a huge ugly blob with my stupid skin and stupid face that looks like it was carved out of a mountain by a drunken giant...
> 
> Then again, did have a hilarious moment this morning when I was making the video downstairs. I had the cam on and had just managed to button the final button on this teeny tiny shirt and short shorts... and the door bell rings because the post man is here with a parcel. I panicked like crazy, ran into the downstairs toilet for some reason and ended up answering the door in a ghostbusters t shirt and unbuttoned pink hot pants that cover literally none of my thighs. The look the post man gave me... *chuckles*



heh, this gave me a good laugh. 

I made a video a couple days ago as well and I felt a little odd, it's not something that I normally do. No one has ever asked that of me. Luckily I didn't have to answer the door


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Been in a really depressed mood all day for some reason.....





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> heh, this gave me a good laugh.



I second that.

Also, I soooo know that unattractive feeling. I hope you get wonderful feedback on the video and that the feeling passes very soon.


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> and stupid face that looks like it was carved out of a mountain by a drunken giant...



Just so you know, Brognark is a very talented sculptor who creates much beauty, even if he can't keep away from the mead.


----------



## loopytheone

Hehe... thank you very much! I am feeling much better now. :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Those tornados in the midwest today, in Illinois, I almost got hit. I woke from a dead sleep to a siren and the house shaking and my sister calling me freaking out (she lives about 2 minutes down the road) ... her boyfriend saw the tornado less than miles from their house, he saw it with his own eyes and their house was shaking as well. If I had not woken up and it had been much worse, I could've died. But two towns, each 15 minutes from me in two separate directions both got hit, one more badly than the other, and some friends from the area are having rough times but everyone is pulling together and everything is being done that can be done. Even had the National Guard out here. One person even died, with another 30+ over in the ER earlier, and my sisters power is out, so they could've been harmed too... it makes me sad but I'm happy everyone is okay, I just pray and hope that everyone else is alright and recovers from this quickly.


----------



## Librarygirl

Worried about a couple of friends.

My close guy friend at work somehow hasn't seemed himself since a mystery week and a half off he doesn't seem to want to talk about. He's being kind and friendly yet kind of distant. I asked very casually and he put it down to work, but I'm worried and feel I want to let him know I'm there if he wants to moan/ talk whatever. He's always been there for me through personal and work probs. my thinking may be clouded by a bizarre vivid dream I had about him being upset and me holding him in my arms. Guys - how would u feel if someone said something like this/ let u know verbally they were there for u? 

Also my assistant isn't sleeping and she seems kind of snappy and other colleagues have noticed it. She's a good friend but I have no idea if it is something bigger than insomnia troubling her.

I know it's not about me but i am worried about both of them but don't know how to help if they don't seem to want to confide in me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Glad you and your people are all safe. Stuff is replaceable, you aren't.

Crazy stupid weather these days. 





x0emnem0x said:


> Those tornados in the midwest today, in Illinois, I almost got hit. I woke from a dead sleep to a siren and the house shaking and my sister calling me freaking out (she lives about 2 minutes down the road) ... her boyfriend saw the tornado less than miles from their house, he saw it with his own eyes and their house was shaking as well. If I had not woken up and it had been much worse, I could've died. But two towns, each 15 minutes from me in two separate directions both got hit, one more badly than the other, and some friends from the area are having rough times but everyone is pulling together and everything is being done that can be done. Even had the National Guard out here. One person even died, with another 30+ over in the ER earlier, and my sisters power is out, so they could've been harmed too... it makes me sad but I'm happy everyone is okay, I just pray and hope that everyone else is alright and recovers from this quickly.


----------



## Amaranthine

Librarygirl said:


> I know it's not about me but i am worried about both of them but don't know how to help if they don't seem to want to confide in me.



That's never a fun situation. If they don't want to talk about it you could potentially make small gestures to show you care. After all, sometimes it's the little things that can make a big difference. Maybe bring a coffee or small snack, even a compliment or two. Just a little something to demonstrate that they're on your mind. I hope things start to look up for everyone, though!


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> That's never a fun situation. If they don't want to talk about it you could potentially make small gestures to show you care. After all, sometimes it's the little things that can make a big difference. Maybe bring a coffee or small snack, even a compliment or two. Just a little something to demonstrate that they're on your mind. I hope things start to look up for everyone, though!



I wish someone would bring me a coffee and a snack at work, that would literally make my day. Instead I get CCTV reviews to trawl through and dissect. This is good advice.

On that note in the last week I have uncovered 7 thieves, and it makes me so angry that in most of these cases they are all paid a fair wage. I know people who would kill for a job at the moment yet these punks just want to steal. I love my job but sometimes it makes me mad.


----------



## bremerton

My roommate still hasn't given me rent money that was due on the first and he has never chipped in for electricity and i paid internet last time and he lets dishes pile up and i went downstairs this morning and the water in the downstairs bathroom was just running @)%&@!)*%)

who wants to kick him out and be my roomie?


----------



## PandaGeek

Turning 32 and being alone. I miss the days when I was happy, it seems very long ago.


----------



## freakyfred

I broke down today and bawled my eyes out about all the things that have been building up inside. I confessed to some things I probably should have taken to my grave but it turned out all right I think. Hopefully it's all up hill from here.


----------



## loopytheone

I just had my 16 year old cat put to sleep...


----------



## x0emnem0x

loopytheone said:


> I just had my 16 year old cat put to sleep...



Aww  *hugs* I'm sorry chicka.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> I just had my 16 year old cat put to sleep...



I'm so sorry to hear that  Really, really not a nice feeling *huuugs too*


----------



## Tad

Awww, so sorry for you, Loopy. Losing a loved one, no matter the number of legs, is always hard.....all that love with no where to put it is a strain on the heart


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> I just had my 16 year old cat put to sleep...



I also just had my 17 year old dog put to sleep yesterday :-/


----------



## Oona

I learned the hard way that, when it comes to roommates, I can't stand other females.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> I learned the hard way that, when it comes to roommates, I can't stand other females.



Except me, the only exception.


----------



## bremerton

loopytheone said:


> I just had my 16 year old cat put to sleep...



i'm sorry. my very close family friends just put their 16.5 year old dog maggie to sleep today. at least your pets are over the rainbow bridge and in a happier place where they are not suffering.

on a less depressing note, i'm sad that hozay lives in seattle and i live in austin because he's fucking cool and all of that stuff.


----------



## Oona

This is the first holiday that I'll be alone for. No family, no friends. Just me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww. *big hug* Pretend you're Canadian, we're all at work today. Haha



Oona said:


> This is the first holiday that I'll be alone for. No family, no friends. Just me.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. *big hug* Pretend you're Canadian, we're all at work today. Haha



Honestly, I'd love to be at work instead of home. Lol


----------



## Goreki

Hanging out for a choc jam donut, sleven only had Krispy Kreme ones with powdered sugar. The jam in there was weird, I did not have my spot hit, and now my sugary treat for the week is gone. 
Fucking Krispy Kreme.


----------



## JASmith

I am unhappy that I cannot repeat yesterdays abject gluttony...Back to the gym with me.


----------



## azerty

JASmith said:


> I am unhappy that I cannot repeat yesterdays abject gluttony...Back to the gym with me.



It is also something that sets me unhappy.
It is also hard for me to eat a lot two days in a row. He have to pause, even though I like to eat a lot.


----------



## biglynch

Oh no 8 months gout free, and im feeling an ache.


----------



## biglynch

Well the last week has been shit. Anytime I make a plan or something looks like its going to go well somehow I, or something else seems to ruin it. Frankly Im sick of it. Im fed up good things going to wrong, and other people not holding up their end of the deal. Dont say book this and that then say oh you might have to bail as it might upset your girl if you had a Holliday without her. Dont pile work on me if you had plenty of time to finish it. And I give up with women I have no idea why I bother as I always get it wrong. 

Work = enraging
Personal = pointless trying
Everything else = sucks


----------



## reuben6380

I envy everywhere with cold weather right now, I was putting up christmas decorations earlier and sweating my butt off. Lol, dont get me wrong I'm not looking for it to snow here in florida or anything but maybe something under 90 would sure help us get into the spirit alil easier.


----------



## azerty

That Nelson Mandela has past away


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm unhappy that it's finals, and that I do not have any holiday cookies


----------



## djudex

So yeah, -40 out. Fuck you winter. Right in the tuckus.

I need a tauntaun...


----------



## JASmith

12 hours of work....sucks....rather be doing something more....uh....filling....


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> So yeah, -40 out. Fuck you winter. Right in the tuckus.
> 
> I need a tauntaun...



I'm glad you still have a sense of humour about it.....brutal cold that the west has been having


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had plans to hang out with a friend (someone I could have a possible relationship with in the near future), and turns out someone called into work and he had to cancel our plans. ):


----------



## Goreki

Why do I have to go to work today? Who buys toys this time if the stinking year anyway? I would be a much more useful member of society if I stated in bed and rewatched Castle all day.


----------



## djudex

Goreki said:


> Why do I have to go to work today? Who buys toys this time if the stinking year anyway? I would be a much more useful member of society if I stated in bed and rewatched Castle all day.



Yeah, what mooks are out there during the Christmas season buying toys?!


----------



## Goreki

djudex said:


> Yeah, what mooks are out there during the Christmas season buying toys?!


Absolute Mooks, that's who!


----------



## Anjula

I really dont like xmas. my family is so cold and its all so fake


----------



## warwagon86

I am on night shifts all through Christmas week


----------



## Oona

I'm home alone. No one to spend the holiday with.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So, my exs mother was talking to me on Facebook and we were chatting. We keep in touch. Her son (my ex) flipped out on her randomly (not because she was talking to me) and he treated her like CRAP on Christmas Eve... because she was upset that he and his girlfriend didn't get up to help HER shop for THEIR Christmas gifts because neither of them have money. She was also going to get snacks and movies so they could have a good Christmas Eve at home. After calling her a quote "f***ing freak" and saying her house was like a funeral parlor, he then left cause he was mad and decided to act like a 2 year old and when he left she asked me to call her. I called and she answered crying… I felt so bad because I love her so much like my own mother, she doesn’t deserve that at all and I wish my ex/her son wasn’t such an unappreciative little shit stain… I would have done gave him my words, but I didn’t because I don’t wanna stir up more trouble… I'm glad I dodged a bullet but if we were still together that would NOT have happened on my watch. Just makes me sad how much of a dick he has been since we broke up but I guess he was that way all along. I dodged a bullet for sure, but it makes me sad knowing how he treats her when he doesn't realize how good he has it living there when he doesn't have a job and she supports him in every way and buys him what he wants... his new girlfriend doesn't have a job or money and has 3 kids and his mother was going to not only give them $100 each and help buy their gifts, but was also going to buy his girlfriends 3 kids presents, because my exs girlfriend doesn't have a job or money. Not only that - but she's been buying them interview clothes trying to help them both get jobs and I know it's her fault for doing all this when she can just say no, but she is such a sweetheart and it breaks my heart how she gets treated...


----------



## J34

Lost my prescription eyeglasses. Pretty much can't see anything ... I just want to cry right now. Now to go spend over $400 on another pair


----------



## Esther

I am alone in another country for Christmas, for the second year in a row. I like living here but I get really homesick around the holidays.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

The little girl in my neighborhood lost her battle to cancer today. My heart feels heavy for the loss her mother must feel. Today should be a day where children are laughing and playing with new toys...not lying in a hospital bed dying.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> The little girl in my neighborhood lost her battle to cancer today. My heart feels heavy for the loss her mother must feel. Today should be a day where children are laughing and playing with new toys...not lying in a hospital bed dying.



Oh wow  That's so sad...


----------



## lille

I'm unhappy that he's so far away. I love him, he loves me, but distance keeps us from being together. I'm unhappy that my parents would judge us because of the age difference. I'm unhappy that my parents would probably judge him for being a BHM.


----------



## Esther

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> The little girl in my neighborhood lost her battle to cancer today. My heart feels heavy for the loss her mother must feel. Today should be a day where children are laughing and playing with new toys...not lying in a hospital bed dying.



I'm so sorry to hear this, Ms Charlotte


----------



## biglynch

Rhonda Rousey is a classless bint. With one trick. Its making me angry that she's even in the UFC.


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> Rhonda Rousey is a classless bint. With one trick. Its making me angry that she's even in the UFC.



I really wanted Tate to win. I'm glad she hung in there as long as she did. She was stupid though, she kept going for those takedowns when that's Rhonda's element. As much as I don't like Rhonda and agree she's kind I a one trick pony, she is a beast.


----------



## biglynch

Hard to see where the division goes. The champ in fairness is a beast, and has beat the second best twice. And Tate is better by some distance than Cat Zingano who's the 3. The rest of the division can't come close at the moment.

I'm also gutted for Silva. Bad bad break.


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> Hard to see where the division goes. The champ in fairness is a beast, and has beat the second best twice. And Tate is better by some distance than Cat Zingano who's the 3. The rest of the division can't come close at the moment.
> 
> I'm also gutted for Silva. Bad bad break.



I missed that fight, I'll have to watch it on YouTube. I had planned to go to bed right after Rousey and Tate but I was too hyped up to fall asleep. It's really making me miss training. I have a friend who I've playfully rolled with a before and I've gone to her gym but she tends to take things too seriously sometimes and it's just not the same as being with the people I've known since I was a kid.


----------



## lille

Feeling kinda friendless and unwanted.


----------



## reuben6380

lille said:


> Feeling kinda friendless and unwanted.



Thats no way to feel around the holidays, I'm sure you have made lots of friends around here!


----------



## lille

Just about everything. I just want to curl up and cry.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Esther said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, Ms Charlotte




Thank you sweetie. It's been a very sad time for the family. 


As for me, I have been pretty bummed for the past few days...eh, rather weeks...maybe even months. I've been in a loveless marriage for 10 years. I've tried to make it work, but while I was trying, he wasn't. Now he's trying, and I guess I'm not because I know in my heart it's too late. The love is gone, there is nothing left. It makes me sad because I really wanted to make my marriage work. I'm scared to be alone. I'm scared I won't be able to make it on my own with my son. Maybe that's why I stay. I just want to be happy again...it's been so long.

I'm also sad because I have finally ended my relationship with my abusive father. I am adult, but he has verbally and emotionally abused me since I was a little girl. The only reason he isn't physically abusive anymore is because I'm older. There is other abuse involved, which I won't get into, but I'm sure you can put two and two together. I know it's what is best for me and my son, but it's still hard to deal with. My father has never had a nice thing to say about me...from I am a bad mother, to I need to lose weight because I am fat and ugly.  My mom died when I was 15, and my brother and I don't talk anymore...thanks to my dad. So now I have no family left...other than my son. 

I'm really feeling lost right now. In a world filled with billions of people, how is it possible to feel so alone?


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Thank you sweetie. It's been a very sad time for the family.
> 
> 
> As for me, I have been pretty bummed for the past few days...eh, rather weeks...maybe even months. I've been in a loveless marriage for 10 years. I've tried to make it work, but while I was trying, he wasn't. Now he's trying, and I guess I'm not because I know in my heart it's too late. The love is gone, there is nothing left. It makes me sad because I really wanted to make my marriage work. I'm scared to be alone. I'm scared I won't be able to make it on my own with my son. Maybe that's why I stay. I just want to be happy again...it's been so long.
> 
> I'm also sad because I have finally ended my relationship with my abusive father. I am adult, but he has verbally and emotionally abused me since I was a little girl. The only reason he isn't physically abusive anymore is because I'm older. There is other abuse involved, which I won't get into, but I'm sure you can put two and two together. I know it's what is best for me and my son, but it's still hard to deal with. My father has never had a nice thing to say about me...from I am a bad mother, to I need to lose weight because I am fat and ugly.  My mom died when I was 15, and my brother and I don't talk anymore...thanks to my dad. So now I have no family left...other than my son.
> 
> I'm really feeling lost right now. In a world filled with billions of people, how is it possible to feel so alone?



Sorry to hear you are feeling so down. You deserve the best and many hugs and kisses are being sent to you....:bow::bow::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Sorry to hear you are feeling so down. You deserve the best and many hugs and kisses are being sent to you....:bow::bow::kiss2::kiss2:



Thank you sweetie! I needed that! Hugs and kisses back to you!


----------



## x0emnem0x

It's sad hearing that someone you knew from high school has passed. Especially when we were making plans with some of our class to get together for lunch this upcoming Tuesday. My heart dropped when I heard the news that someone from my class got into a car wreck this morning and was pronounced dead at the scene... I hope she felt no pain. I wasn't close to this person specifically, but I spent many days of my junior and senior years in a classroom with this wonderful person, sitting next to her, hearing her secrets, having random banter and just getting to know her as the wonderful human being she was. Who is now no longer here. We talked, we joked, but we were never very close. But I remember her smiling face and always will remember her. She had a beautiful soul, that glowed so incredibly bright and an amazing personality. It makes me sad that she is gone and so many people who knew her are going to miss her, and are going through so much pain... tonight is bittersweet.


----------



## lille

It's my first day of the new semester an I'm exhausted because I slept terribly.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I was told this cough lasts 1-2 weeks. It's a week later pretty much... I... still... have... this... cough... IT NEEDS TO GO BUH-BYE.


----------



## loopytheone

Got woken up to the sound of my sister trying to bash the bathroom door down and my mother rasping for breath. Long story short she has a brain aneurysm and will be in the hospital for the next month or so. She is having an operation tomorrow, hopefully it will stop the bleeding.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Got woken up to the sound of my sister trying to bash the bathroom door down and my mother rasping for breath. Long story short she has a brain aneurysm and will be in the hospital for the next month or so. She is having an operation tomorrow, hopefully it will stop the bleeding.



Oh my god, that's terrible  I hope all does go very well tomorrow and that she'll recover quickly. You really will be in my thoughts *huuuugs*


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

loopytheone said:


> Got woken up to the sound of my sister trying to bash the bathroom door down and my mother rasping for breath. Long story short she has a brain aneurysm and will be in the hospital for the next month or so. She is having an operation tomorrow, hopefully it will stop the bleeding.



 prayers and hugs!


----------



## Surlysomething

Lots of good thoughts your way.






loopytheone said:


> Got woken up to the sound of my sister trying to bash the bathroom door down and my mother rasping for breath. Long story short she has a brain aneurysm and will be in the hospital for the next month or so. She is having an operation tomorrow, hopefully it will stop the bleeding.


----------



## ManBeef

I lost $15, like a dummy...


----------



## CastingPearls

loopytheone said:


> Got woken up to the sound of my sister trying to bash the bathroom door down and my mother rasping for breath. Long story short she has a brain aneurysm and will be in the hospital for the next month or so. She is having an operation tomorrow, hopefully it will stop the bleeding.


Hoping for the best for your mom. Complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you for all the well wishes, she is stable and has survived the night and will be having an operation this morning. Like I said, thank you, it means a lot.


----------



## Esther

loopytheone said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes, she is stable and has survived the night and will be having an operation this morning. Like I said, thank you, it means a lot.



I hope the operation goes smoothly and your mom makes a quick recovery. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I hope the operation goes smoothly and your mom makes a quick recovery. Sending good vibes your way!



Same here. Hang in there!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This thread has always been a thorn in my side. I'm not a person to complain too often, but when I do it seems so trivial to some of the posts here. 

I locked my keys in my car and had to use my last 40 dollars to pay the locksmith means nothing to someone whose mother had an aneurism. 

I hope all goes well for your mother Loopy, and that you have the strength and fortitude to take on whatever comes your path.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This thread has always been a thorn in my side. I'm not a person to complain too often, but when I do it seems so trivial to some of the posts here.
> 
> I locked my keys in my car and had to use my last 40 dollars to pay the locksmith means nothing to someone whose mother had an aneurism.
> 
> I hope all goes well for your mother Loopy, and that you have the strength and fortitude to take on whatever comes your path.



*WHOREZAY...feel you...LOOPYS MOM get better NOW!!!
I hate being broke....i feel like i am back pedaling....regularly...with 2 jobs*


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My dad was taken to the hospital last night. They are draining fluid from his lungs...not sure what is causing it. Doesn't look good. What makes this even more difficult is that my dad and I haven't been on speaking terms since Christmas...


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I dislike this thread because the shit I want to complain about doesn't nearly measure up to the misfortunes of others, so I'm just gonna slip it in covertly so I don't look like a jerk.



Always the suavest, you are. 


Loopy and Ms. Charlotte: I hope everything goes as well as possible for your respective parents - and both of you yourselves.


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My dad was taken to the hospital last night. They are draining fluid from his lungs...not sure what is causing it. Doesn't look good. What makes this even more difficult is that my dad and I haven't been on speaking terms since Christmas...



Hope things go better for your dad and that you and he have a chance to reconcile.


----------



## Tad

bbwbud said:


> Hope things go better for your dad and that you and he have a chance to reconcile.



What Bud said. Fingers crossed for you both.

ETA: On a much more trivial level, I'm unhappy that the soles of my hiking boots are breaking away from the rest of the boot. Doc Martens are apparently not made as well as they used to be, as these are only three years old :-( I'd counted on keeping these until I'd finished wearing down the heels, now I have to go see what is left in stock to get me through the rest of the winter (I do have serious snow boots, for the more snowy or cold weather, but most days I just want something a little warm that will let me walk well)


----------



## CleverBomb

If I remember correctly, there are still UK-made Docs available at a premium cost, but the mass-market ones (for Zappos, etc) are made in the Far East. 

Their official site is here.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My dad was taken to the hospital last night. They are draining fluid from his lungs...not sure what is causing it. Doesn't look good. What makes this even more difficult is that my dad and I haven't been on speaking terms since Christmas...


I hope everything improves for him and for your relationship with him. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Hope things go better for your dad and that you and he have a chance to reconcile.





CastingPearls said:


> I hope everything improves for him and for your relationship with him. Please keep us posted.



Thank you! I will be sure to keep you both posted.


----------



## Gingembre

CleverBomb said:


> If I remember correctly, there are still UK-made Docs available at a premium cost, but the mass-market ones (for Zappos, etc) are made in the Far East.
> 
> Their official site is here.



British = Best


----------



## Tad

CleverBomb said:


> If I remember correctly, there are still UK-made Docs available at a premium cost, but the mass-market ones (for Zappos, etc) are made in the Far East.
> 
> Their official site is here.





Gingembre said:


> British = Best



I'll keep this in mind. I've got tricky to fit feet, which some Docs fit well and some don't, so I'm not buying anything I can't try on.

But I think I won't insist on Docs this time, I'll go look at some of the outdoors oriented stores and see what they have--my one complaint about my Doc boots up until now was that the sole really wasn't designed for dealing with snow, and given that I wear them in the winter in my part of Canada :doh: But I'll see what I can find that work with my duck feet.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

A conversation with my teenage son, yesterday, got me thinking about 'where are they now' with some of the people I knew back in school (I moved schools and cities a fair bit, so lost track of lots of people). Facebook search ends up being bloody useless, but I was having a big of luck with google on less common names. Then I looked up my first hard-core crush from high-school. I'd googled her once before, ages ago, and hadn't found much, but this time her name showed up in a bunch of links. All related to her death ten years ago, while out for a bike ride in the mountains (although oddly none of them said how she died). Some people do die young, for all sorts of reasons, but you don't really expect it. Anyway, I'm feeling a bit odd now. It isn't that I'd seen her in 25 years or even know anybody who knew her back then, so there is no reason I'd have heard at the time, and it doesn't change anything in my life now...but all the same there is a certain sorrow and sense of loss, and nothing much to do with it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

A friend of mine, and an old ex was told awhile back he has a certain kind of cancer. They said it was early enough that he would try to get surgery and see what happens. I reached out and talked to him a little bit about it about a month or so ago, we talked and then he told me the less he talks about it the less he worries and dwells on it, which makes total sense... but apparently he had his surgery, which I knew nothing about, and he's been very MIA in general from being online, he hasn't been online in 9 days, and he normally gets on numerous times a day seeing as he runs a website. He literally lives on the internet... he doesn't live by or with family anymore, his cousin moved out awhile back, and it just worries me. I'm wondering if he is okay or how he is feeling, if everything is all right. I'm a very caring person and it just worries me a great deal if he's okay.


----------



## freakyfred

Going back home today. I really had a good time in Florida so it sucks it's all over now. Lots of fun memories though and I really enjoyed the parks. This was the first 'big' holiday I've ever had and I really dug it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> Going back home today. I really had a good time in Florida so it sucks it's all over now. Lots of fun memories though and I really enjoyed the parks. This was the first 'big' holiday I've ever had and I really dug it.



I loved your pictures and your pose in all of them.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My mother was an immense ass today not to mention brought up stuff that had nothing to do with what she was angry about and she had no reason to be angry in the first place... on top of that, this boy I met on OkCupid lives too far away to be with him but we've been talking daily for about a week and we really enjoy each others company. We Skype and play League together, it's nerdy, but I love it, and I'm unhappy that he had to go back to work starting today and he works 3rd shift so I won't be able to talk to him as much. =(


----------



## Esther

The temperature here PLUMMETED again recently. I know it's only February but I am so tired of ice and snow!


----------



## lille

I'm stressed an overwhelmed and want to my boyfriend to comfort me but he's stressed and overwhelmed and so can't/shouldn't have to deal with my stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy

I read this thread so that the thing I'm unhappy about becomes trivial and I go back to the foodee section and post about food. :doh:


----------



## tankyguy

They apparently decided to pass on me for the job I interviewed for. They broke off contact and didn't get back to me by the deadline they gave and aren't responding to email.

A second one I applied for that I should have had a great chance to get never contacted me for an interview and quietly removed the listing, suggesting they've filled it.

A third I declined today because I wouldn't have been able to make it work for a number of reasons.

It looked like things were turning around for me.


----------



## Amaranthine

I ran out to class after my shower this morning, only to find that it was so windy/snowy that I couldn't see where I was going, and my hair ended up freezing nearly immediately. 

My motivation this semester is quickly approaching zero, and this isn't helping...


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> I ran out to class after my shower this morning, only to find that it was so windy/snowy that I couldn't see where I was going, and my hair ended up freezing nearly immediately.
> 
> My motivation this semester is quickly approaching zero, and this isn't helping...



Just think of it this way: once you're outside, your motivation to get to class (into the building, at least) is very high.


----------



## RentonBob

It's been a very frustrating week at work, especially today...

I can't wait to get to Vegas in a few weeks


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had to go to the ER last night at midnight and was there until 5 am. I'm uncomfortable. I fucked up my back picking up a load of laundry last night and it hurts like hell. Might be a herniated disc or sciatia (sp?), all I know is these drugs aren't doing too much to help but I literally can't do anything and now I'm not going to be able to go to class. At this point I'm so far behind I may as well drop out this semester.


----------



## lille

I didn't get the internship I was really hoping to get.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> I didn't get the internship I was really hoping to get.



That really sucks. A job I applied for that seemed perfect is not longer posted and I never got a call back. All we can do is pick ourselves up and keep on keeping on.


----------



## lille

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That really sucks. A job I applied for that seemed perfect is not longer posted and I never got a call back. All we can do is pick ourselves up and keep on keeping on.



Yeah. There's another site that seems like it may be a good fit, but other than that there's only one other site and it's definitely not one I'm interested in, so that's stressful. Hopefully my professors and the field placement director will find some other places we can apply.


----------



## Tad

"Unhappy" is far too strong a word for this one, but we don't have a "things that make you go 'meh!'" thread 

In my core group of off-line friends, there is one other of the guys who has also been on the fat side. Met up with a few friends last night for a drink and chat, and found out that he cut out soft drinks and junk food in November and has since lost 40 pounds (actually, he also got one of those breathing masks for sleep apnea around the same time, and I wonder if that was also a factor?) Got to hear a lot from the other too congratulating him and telling him how great he looked. I’m happy for him—he made a healthy change and it had the benefit he wanted.

But on the other hand, sitting there in too tight jeans, at least as fat as he had been, or quite possibly fatter, was not as fun. Not that anything said anything about me being a lardass, but things are spoken in the silences too, you know? One of those times where I was really wishing I’d also cultivated some fat-embracing friends off-line; it would have been easier to take if I could have looked forward to going out another night with someone else with a gut, to maybe have a second supper and enjoy mock-moaning about how stuffed we felt, or whatever.


----------



## loopytheone

I just fell all the way down my stairs on my front. My left boob took all the impact for a while there.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> "Unhappy" is far too strong a word for this one, but we don't have a "things that make you go 'meh!'" thread
> 
> In my core group of off-line friends, there is one other of the guys who has also been on the fat side. Met up with a few friends last night for a drink and chat, and found out that he cut out soft drinks and junk food in November and has since lost 40 pounds (actually, he also got one of those breathing masks for sleep apnea around the same time, and I wonder if that was also a factor?) Got to hear a lot from the other too congratulating him and telling him how great he looked. Im happy for himhe made a healthy change and it had the benefit he wanted.
> 
> But on the other hand, sitting there in too tight jeans, at least as fat as he had been, or quite possibly fatter, was not as fun. Not that anything said anything about me being a lardass, but things are spoken in the silences too, you know? One of those times where I was really wishing Id also cultivated some fat-embracing friends off-line; it would have been easier to take if I could have looked forward to going out another night with someone else with a gut, to maybe have a second supper and enjoy mock-moaning about how stuffed we felt, or whatever.



That sounds like definite non-fun.
Plus I can relate - though not with the health & weight aspect. Among women you constantly get endless discussions along the line of: 'I did the xyz diet successfully and lost 7 pounds and now fit back into my size 4 jeans. I was so fat and felt so bloated in size 8 jeans ... and that's so unhealthy ...yadda yadda yadda...." or general nutritional faschism, missioning sectarian food ideologies, etc.

It's boring, unnerving and genuinely uncomfortable if you love food and simply don't have the physical stature to by any stretch of imagination fit into size 4 unless you are at death's door.
Fortunately I have at least 2 close friends who don't care about the issue at all, so I know where to go when I want to avoid the issue.

What struck me more about your post actually was the issue of how culturally determined and relative medical treatments are.
Apart from very obvious straight-forward diagnosis such as appendicitis or a broken bone, it seems like different countries and medical systems diagnose different diseases and come up with totally diverging treatments.

Oxygen treatment and sleep-masks seem to be a quickly prescribed procedure for all sorts of things in the North America; in contintental Europe it's used only for cases of severe respiratory illnesses. 
Diagnosis for Lupus for instance vary among the OECD countries from 1:2.000 to 1:570.000.

Biologically our bodies can't be that different!
It's still a lot like in the 17th century Molière play, where the actual miracle is not surviving the illness, but the treatment.


----------



## Tad

Agouderia;

With medical treatments, I'm reminded of some of the 'scientific management' studies done in big factories, decades ago. They made various changes that they thought should improve productivity (brighter lighting, for example), and productivity did go up for a while. They were also rigorous enough to then also try some other changes, like dimming the lighting....and productivity also went up. They eventually realized that making almost any change would, temporarily, improve productivity.

I suspect that a mix of placebo effect and the catalyzing impact of getting treatment are responsible for a lot of favourable outcomes. You both expect to be doing better, and may make lifestyle changes at the same time.


----------



## Amaranthine

I think for the first time I can remember, I have to purposely just...remove someone from my life. I feel sort-of bad because, as a friend, they've been there for me when I needed favors. But...he's pretty much the archetype of the anxious attachment style. Which I can work with in an actual relationship. But probably tending towards the more avoidant side of the spectrum myself...I absolutely cannot be comfortable with someone being THAT dependent on me in a friendship. It's not cool if you heavily pressure me into spending time with you, but neglect to have actual, fulfilling conversations with me and completely disrespect my boundaries. You don't care about me as a person. You care insofar as I can improve your life. 

It strikes me how vicious such a circle is. He thinks that I'm more important to him than him to me. And...uh...well, it's absolutely true. The harder you push yourself into my life without even considering how I feel, the more of a nuisance it becomes...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> I think for the first time I can remember, I have to purposely just...remove someone from my life. I feel sort-of bad because, as a friend, they've been there for me when I needed favors. But...he's pretty much the archetype of the anxious attachment style. Which I can work with in an actual relationship. But probably tending towards the more avoidant side of the spectrum myself...I absolutely cannot be comfortable with someone being THAT dependent on me in a friendship. It's not cool if you heavily pressure me into spending time with you, but neglect to have actual, fulfilling conversations with me and completely disrespect my boundaries. You don't care about me as a person. You care insofar as I can improve your life.
> 
> It strikes me how vicious such a circle is. He thinks that I'm more important to him than him to me. And...uh...well, it's absolutely true. The harder you push yourself into my life without even considering how I feel, the more of a nuisance it becomes...



OMGGG I am going through kind of the same thing. I just posted in the annoyance thread.... it's like, I like him, but at the same time I don't. I know how amazing he is but he is so clingy and just like you said anxious attachment. I dunno what to do. It's like he is a great friend I don't want to lose him and at the same time he is always telling me how much he likes me and I feel horrible for it. Blah!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I think for the first time I can remember, I have to purposely just...remove someone from my life. I feel sort-of bad because, as a friend, they've been there for me when I needed favors. But...he's pretty much the archetype of the anxious attachment style. Which I can work with in an actual relationship. But probably tending towards the more avoidant side of the spectrum myself...I absolutely cannot be comfortable with someone being THAT dependent on me in a friendship. It's not cool if you heavily pressure me into spending time with you, but neglect to have actual, fulfilling conversations with me and completely disrespect my boundaries. You don't care about me as a person. You care insofar as I can improve your life.
> 
> It strikes me how vicious such a circle is. He thinks that I'm more important to him than him to me. And...uh...well, it's absolutely true. The harder you push yourself into my life without even considering how I feel, the more of a nuisance it becomes...



Baby, baby please! I'll do anything! Don't cut me off!


----------



## lille

I have a feeling my flute needs a total overhaul and it's going to cost me at least $100 probably more like $150-$200 and I don't have that kind of money right now.


----------



## x0emnem0x

lille said:


> I have a feeling my flute needs a total overhaul and it's going to cost me at least $100 probably more like $150-$200 and I don't have that kind of money right now.



I'd give you my flute if I could... It's got a crappily repaired ding in it but works fine but I have no way to get it to you so sorry but it's the thought that counts. Haven't used my flute in 5 billion years. Yay junior high band! XD


----------



## lille

x0emnem0x said:


> I'd give you my flute if I could... It's got a crappily repaired ding in it but works fine but I have no way to get it to you so sorry but it's the thought that counts. Haven't used my flute in 5 billion years. Yay junior high band! XD



Yeah, I've had mine since 4th grade so I'm pretty attached to it even though it's just a basic student model. I took a few years off from playing it becuase I got into paying bass and it got jostled around in the move. It definitely needs a new cork and it probably need pads replaced and screws tightened. The last time it sounded like this was when my little brother opened the case upside down and it hit the floor.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> Yeah, I've had mine since 4th grade so I'm pretty attached to it even though it's just a basic student model. I took a few years off from playing it becuase I got into paying bass and it got jostled around in the move. It definitely needs a new cork and it probably need pads replaced and screws tightened. The last time it sounded like this was when my little brother opened the case upside down and it hit the floor.



One of my favorite classes in college was Instrument Repair.


----------



## lille

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> One of my favorite classes in college was Instrument Repair.



Unfortunately I think mailing my flute back and forth would undue and repairs.


----------



## biglynch

loopytheone said:


> I just fell all the way down my stairs on my front. My left boob took all the impact for a while there.



Just read this, and I'm sorry but I did laugh a bit. My apologies, and I hope the boob gets better.


----------



## lovelocs

Pretty much everything. It's hormonal...


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> Just read this, and I'm sorry but I did laugh a bit. My apologies, and I hope the boob gets better.



Hahaha, thanks and it is feeling back to 100% Boob success! 

...also, my reason for venturing into this thread today is that the name and description of this board don't match and it makes me sad. It is the 'BHM/FFA' board with the description 'Female Fat Admirers and Big Hot Men'. Surely switch that description around so that they match!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> Hahaha, thanks and it is feeling back to 100% Boob success!
> 
> ...also, my reason for venturing into this thread today is that the name and description of this board don't match and it makes me sad. It is the 'BHM/FFA' board with the description 'Female Fat Admirers and Big Hot Men'. Surely switch that description around so that they match!



You got your ass chapped over a description...does it just rub you the wrong way or are you offended by it?


----------



## Amaranthine

^ While we're on the topic of being pedantic about forum nuances...

When looking at the main page, with all the subforums...in the Pay-Site forum, the thread it lists as "last responded to" is rarely actually the thread at the top of that sub forum. It's scattered somewhere in the list. And...I mean, it doesn't _bother_ me, per se. But I haven't been able to figure out why...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> ^ While we're on the topic of being pedantic about forum nuances...
> 
> When looking at the main page, with all the subforums...in the Pay-Site forum, the thread it lists as "last responded to" is rarely actually the thread at the top of that sub forum. It's scattered somewhere in the list. And...I mean, it doesn't _bother_ me, per se. But I haven't been able to figure out why...



You got your ass chapped over a description...does it just rub you the wrong way or are you offended by it?


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You got your ass chapped over a description...does it just rub you the wrong way or are you offended by it?



*Both*! Sometimes I can't get over how offended I am. I just want to find ONE thread without clicking on it from the main screen, but searching for it is a nightmare. It's fucking hard, man.


----------



## loopytheone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You got your ass chapped over a description...does it just rub you the wrong way or are you offended by it?





Amaranthine said:


> ^ While we're on the topic of being pedantic about forum nuances...
> 
> When looking at the main page, with all the subforums...in the Pay-Site forum, the thread it lists as "last responded to" is rarely actually the thread at the top of that sub forum. It's scattered somewhere in the list. And...I mean, it doesn't _bother_ me, per se. But I haven't been able to figure out why...



Leave my ass out of it man! 

I have noticed that about the pay site forum... dims, why you so odd?


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> ...also, my reason for venturing into this thread today is that the name and description of this board don't match and it makes me sad. It is the 'BHM/FFA' board with the description 'Female Fat Admirers and Big Hot Men'. Surely switch that description around so that they match!



I think of it as an elegant way for both groups to get equal billing.

'BHM' comes first in the in the board title, but is abbreviated.

'Female Fat Admirers' are first in the description and are first to be written in full.

So nobody looks more important and both get to be first in a way.
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/DiagonalBilling


----------



## loopytheone

tankyguy said:


> I think of it as an elegant way for both groups to get equal billing.
> 
> 'BHM' comes first in the in the board title, but is abbreviated.
> 
> 'Female Fat Admirers' are first in the description and are first to be written in full.
> 
> So nobody looks more important and both get to be first in a way.
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/DiagonalBilling



Heh, okay, that is a great way of looking at it! :happy:


----------



## terpsichore

what am i unhappy about today? that i am not coming home to find a cute BHM already stuffed and ready for me. i'm so frustrated i could scream. technically i'm asexual and i "get off", as it were, on cuddling and making out and belly play and whatnot...but i crave that sort of thing like other people crave sex. and i become increasingly cranky when deprived.


----------



## Amaranthine

I found this shirt at the thrift store today and DIDN'T buy it  I don't know what I was thinking. 

View attachment WP_20140319_11_34_29_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I found this shirt at the thrift store today and DIDN'T buy it  I don't know what I was thinking.



I've seen a lot of decisions you've made, mostly bad one, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> I found this shirt at the thrift store today and DIDN'T buy it  I don't know what I was thinking.



The sheer amount of power probably scared you; that would have been a lot of responsibility on your shoulders and chest and stomach and arms and guttiworks.


----------



## CleverBomb

Mordecai said:


> The sheer amount of power probably scared you; that would have been a lot of responsibility on your shoulders and chest and stomach and arms and guttiworks.


With great silkscreen printing comes great responsibility.

And the fact it was at a thrift store revives my faith in human nature. Someone once owned it and experienced its sheer awesomeness; and yet, having done so, renounced it to resume their mundane life. Could any of us here make a similar sacrifice, if called upon by Fate to do so?

Amarinthine, by force of will alone, was able to resist its compulsion. We should stand in awe of such strength.


----------



## ITheFire

My dad died. And I have no idea what to do without him.


----------



## Mordecai

I'm really sorry, ITheFire. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Tad

My condolences ITheFire. If you need to vent feelings at all, you know where we are.


----------



## lille

I have to do five art pieces for this upcoming week. I've done one. Four need to be different modalities and one needs to be my least comfortable modality. I don't have all the materials that I want to use and I had started to settle into maybe doing some music, just fiddling around on my bass, when my rookie woke up. I don't want to try to write music with someone else here and awake.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I talked to someone today, I met here many years ago that was 500#... has dropped well below 200# and is now a diagnosed anorexic....in just the last 2 years...last time I saw him was summer 2011? or 2012? and he was HUGE 

He knows it is addiction.....obesity/anorexia ---all the same*


----------



## loopytheone

My charming mother, trying to tell me I have to have a wedding dress with sleeves because my arms are fat and shouldn't be seen and going on about how she doesn't know what size clothes I wear anymore because I am 'constantly increasing in size'. ...usually I just shrug off comments about my size and think it is their loss if they can't see my awesomeness but my mother just has a way of getting to me...


----------



## Missamanda

loopytheone said:


> My charming mother, trying to tell me I have to have a wedding dress with sleeves because my arms are fat and shouldn't be seen and going on about how she doesn't know what size clothes I wear anymore because I am 'constantly increasing in size'. ...usually I just shrug off comments about my size and think it is their loss if they can't see my awesomeness but my mother just has a way of getting to me...



I know the feeling. Just my stepmother who says the snide comments. Be strong and try to brush it off. You're beautiful don't let her get to you.


----------



## Wanderer

I'm down to 252 pounds. All these people trying to lose weight, and I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Fuzzy

Dry Parmesan tortellini has become incredibly hard to find. I can find fresh or frozen, but I used to be able to find dry packages that I can keep on hand to throw into a soup when needed.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> My charming mother, trying to tell me I have to have a wedding dress with sleeves because my arms are fat and shouldn't be seen and going on about how she doesn't know what size clothes I wear anymore because I am 'constantly increasing in size'. ...usually I just shrug off comments about my size and think it is their loss if they can't see my awesomeness but my mother just has a way of getting to me...



Mothers do have that knack! It will probably calm down some once you are firmly out on your own and settled in your new relationship--absence makes the heart grow more tolerant, or something (or at least, it did for my Mother, I know some still harp on the same issues all the time, no longer how long the absence)


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> Dry Parmesan tortellini has become incredibly hard to find. I can find fresh or frozen, but I used to be able to find dry packages that I can keep on hand to throw into a soup when needed.


I found some in Odd Lots --Barilla brand. Do you have Odd Lots near you?


----------



## CastingPearls

loopytheone said:


> My charming mother, trying to tell me I have to have a wedding dress with sleeves because my arms are fat and shouldn't be seen and going on about how she doesn't know what size clothes I wear anymore because I am 'constantly increasing in size'. ...usually I just shrug off comments about my size and think it is their loss if they can't see my awesomeness but my mother just has a way of getting to me...


I think our parents get to us the most because they know how to press our buttons. After all, they installed them. Whether her words and pressure are well-meaning or not, this is your wedding and I urge you to wear exactly what you want to wear, as she made her own decisions (with or without outside pressures) and you have the right to your own. If she's helping finance your wedding (or paying for the dress), you have my sympathies, but I think you can still get your own way, even if you have to be creative in doing so. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> I found some in Odd Lots --Barilla brand. Do you have Odd Lots near you?



We have Big Lots which I think is the same thing, and no, I didn't try there. Hmm.


----------



## BigChaz

I have to choose between going shooting with my friends or going on a date with a hot woman. I really want to go shooting and I really want to go on a date. Said date does not want to go shooting.

Pros of Shooting
----------------
1) Guns
2) Beer
3) Exploding Targets (neat buckets you can buy packed full of impact explosives, so cooooooool)
4) Guns
5) Guns

Pros of Date (3rd date)
----------------
1) Hot woman
2) Boobies
3) May soon lead to sex with hot woman that has boobies
4) Brazilian steakhouse (MEAT BONANZA)


HALP


----------



## biglynch

BigChaz said:


> I have to choose between going shooting with my friends or going on a date with a hot woman. I really want to go shooting and I really want to go on a date. Said date does not want to go shooting.
> 
> Pros of Shooting
> ----------------
> 1) Guns
> 2) Beer
> 3) Exploding Targets (neat buckets you can buy packed full of impact explosives, so cooooooool)
> 4) Guns
> 5) Guns
> 
> Pros of Date (3rd date)
> ----------------
> 1) Hot woman
> 2) Boobies
> 3) May soon lead to sex with hot woman that has boobies
> 4) Brazilian steakhouse (MEAT BONANZA)
> 
> 
> HALP


Take the date.


----------



## BigChaz

biglynch said:


> Take the date.



But..but...explosions. EXPLOSIONS. AND BEER.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> But..but...explosions. EXPLOSIONS. AND BEER.



I'd take the date specifically for the Brazilian Steakhouse.


----------



## BigChaz

Welp, 2 to 1. Date it is. Oh well, meat bonanza is gonna be great.


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> But..but...explosions. EXPLOSIONS. AND BEER.



Get drunk, shoot the woman, and turn her into steaks. 

How have the previous two dates gone? Well, I assume. Probably depends on the woman. If she's understanding and really into you, she shouldn't get worked up over it. Or it might make you seem hard to get/more desirable. 

On the other hand, she might take it personally, feel like you're blowing her off, and her vagina will shrivel up. If you intend for it to turn into a serious relationship, it might be a bad sign if she's really upset that you wanted to do something really cool with friends?

If your friends don't do this often, it might be worth it to just go. A date to a steakhouse seems much easier to fit into a schedule another time compared to getting a group of dudes together at a shooting range. Maybe. I don't know these things. You probably shouldn't listen to a word of this. 

TL;DR: Get drunk, shoot her, make steaks.


----------



## biglynch

BigChaz said:


> But..but...explosions. EXPLOSIONS. AND BEER.





Amaranthine said:


> Get drunk, shoot the woman, and turn her into steaks.
> 
> How have the previous two dates gone? Well, I assume. Probably depends on the woman. If she's understanding and really into you, she shouldn't get worked up over it. Or it might make you seem hard to get/more desirable.
> 
> On the other hand, she might take it personally, feel like you're blowing her off, and her vagina will shrivel up. If you intend for it to turn into a serious relationship, it might be a bad sign if she's really upset that you wanted to do something really cool with friends?
> 
> If your friends don't do this often, it might be worth it to just go. A date to a steakhouse seems much easier to fit into a schedule another time compared to getting a group of dudes together at a shooting range. Maybe. I don't know these things. You probably shouldn't listen to a word of this.
> 
> TL;DR: Get drunk, shoot her, make steaks.


Hmm both great points, what would Hitler do chaz.


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Get drunk, shoot the woman, and turn her into steaks.
> 
> How have the previous two dates gone? Well, I assume. Probably depends on the woman. If she's understanding and really into you, she shouldn't get worked up over it. Or it might make you seem hard to get/more desirable.
> 
> On the other hand, she might take it personally, feel like you're blowing her off, and her vagina will shrivel up. If you intend for it to turn into a serious relationship, it might be a bad sign if she's really upset that you wanted to do something really cool with friends?
> 
> If your friends don't do this often, it might be worth it to just go. A date to a steakhouse seems much easier to fit into a schedule another time compared to getting a group of dudes together at a shooting range. Maybe. I don't know these things. You probably shouldn't listen to a word of this.
> 
> TL;DR: Get drunk, shoot her, make steaks.



I didn't elaborate a whole lot so I guess I shoulda.

This steak house takes forever to get reservations for and its really expensive and she wanted to take me there. So if I cancel on her I am ruining something she worked pretty hard on. The gun range that is hosting this event only does it once a year and I only found out about it yesterday. Thus the situation.

Now that I typed it out it makes more sense to go with the girl because she actually worked to get the reservation which is pretty cool. FUCK I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO CLONE MYSELF AND LIVE TWO LIVES AT ONCE.

It's 2014 why can't I clone myself yet?


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> I didn't elaborate a whole lot so I guess I shoulda.
> 
> This steak house takes forever to get reservations for and its really expensive and she wanted to take me there. So if I cancel on her I am ruining something she worked pretty hard on. The gun range that is hosting this event only does it once a year and I only found out about it yesterday. Thus the situation.
> 
> Now that I typed it out it makes more sense to go with the girl because she actually worked to get the reservation which is pretty cool. FUCK I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO CLONE MYSELF AND LIVE TWO LIVES AT ONCE.
> 
> It's 2014 why can't I clone myself yet?



Oh man, she's taking charge. In that case, definitely the date. Report back on meat bonanza deliciousness.


----------



## LeoGibson

BigChaz said:


> I have to choose between going shooting with my friends or going on a date with a hot woman. I really want to go shooting and I really want to go on a date. Said date does not want to go shooting.
> 
> Pros of Shooting
> ----------------
> 1) Guns
> 2) Beer
> 3) Exploding Targets (neat buckets you can buy packed full of impact explosives, so cooooooool)
> 4) Guns
> 5) Guns
> 
> Pros of Date (3rd date)
> ----------------
> 1) Hot woman
> 2) Boobies
> 3) May soon lead to sex with hot woman that has boobies
> 4) Brazilian steakhouse (MEAT BONANZA)
> 
> 
> HALP



I'm also voting date. The early part of a burgeoning relationship, the chase, is the best. Plenty of time for bros and guns when a relationship is more settled and in that comfy phase.


----------



## terpsichore

i'm unhappy about facebook and google being massive fucking bitches and causing me to waste ungodly amounts of time trying to do things that should be incredibly simple. fuck facebook. i hate that i can't just say fuck this shit and delete it, since it's one of the biggest networking sources in my professional/musical life. 

i wish i was amazing at coding and whatnot; then i could make zillions creating a combination social networking /video sharing /photo sharing site that works and is straightforward and easy to use. unfortunately i know nothing about computer science, so this sounds like a job for Hozay.


----------



## biglynch

*firstly yeah its got to be the date*


terpsichore said:


> i'm unhappy about facebook and google being massive fucking bitches and causing me to waste ungodly amounts of time trying to do things that should be incredibly simple. fuck facebook. i hate that i can't just say fuck this shit and delete it, since it's one of the biggest networking sources in my professional/musical life.
> 
> i wish i was amazing at coding and whatnot; then i could make zillions creating a combination social networking /video sharing /photo sharing site that works and is straightforward and easy to use. unfortunately i know nothing about computer science, so this sounds like a job for Hozay.



I was a second from deleting Fb the other day, just because I'm sick of my family in Ireland. They are just the worst. So having to use it as part of work... Fuck that.


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> *firstly yeah its got to be the date*
> 
> 
> I was a second from deleting Fb the other day, just because I'm sick of my family in Ireland. They are just the worst. So having to use it as part of work... Fuck that.



You can remove them from your news feed so you don't have to see their posts and put them on a restricted list so they are still technically friends with you but can only see your basic info, not everything you post.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> You can remove them from your news feed so you don't have to see their posts and put them on a restricted list so they are still technically friends with you but can only see your basic info, not everything you post.



Can't stop them from sending a message though, but yeah I'm gonna do those things then.


----------



## Yakatori

BigChaz said:


> "_This steak house takes forever to get reservations for and its really expensive...The gun range that is hosting this event only does it once a year and I only found out about it yesterday._"


From what you describe, I would guess this is more of a classic sit-down/fine-dinning type of experience. (My favorite churrascaria, near to me, is more of hole-in-wall type of place where you can get ton of food for <$20. Although, there, it's more cafeteria-style; you have to physically bring your own plate up to the grill section and carry it back. But, I've enjoyed both kinds of places) So, I would just suggest:


Try not to fill up so much on the cold-buffet/appetizers ("_that's how they getcha!_")
Don't be afraid to order the very cheapest wine on the menu (it's probably pretty good)
Might be worth it to try to figure out at some point ahead of time which cuts they'll be featuring, how they'll refer to them. Consider what are her or your favorites. Then, after you order your wine, you might just mention off-hand "_Are you guys gonna have the hearts & livers today? Okay, I was just wondering, my favorite is the bacon-wrapped chicken & she likes the flank-steak rare..._" Just to give your server some heads-up in case he or she might be able to get those to you earlier in the rotation...



CastingPearls said:


> I found some in Odd Lots --Barilla brand. Do you have Odd Lots near you?


Where I live, we have both _BJ_s and _Job Lots_. Pretty close-by to each other. Which I find kind of funny.


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigChaz said:


> I have to choose between going shooting with my friends or going on a date with a hot woman. I really want to go shooting and I really want to go on a date. Said date does not want to go shooting.
> 
> Pros of Shooting
> ----------------
> 1) Guns
> 2) Beer
> 3) Exploding Targets (neat buckets you can buy packed full of impact explosives, so cooooooool)
> 4) Guns
> 5) Guns
> 
> Pros of Date (3rd date)
> ----------------
> 1) Hot woman
> 2) Boobies
> 3) May soon lead to sex with hot woman that has boobies
> 4) Brazilian steakhouse (MEAT BONANZA)
> 
> 
> HALP



Fine a new date! 
Hahah kidding, but totally, I mean both sound really fun. I wish a guy would take me out shooting, I always wanted to. Either way - go on the date, it may be good and you can totally always go shooting! But this woman may not always be available. Also I go with the philosophy if it's meant to be, it will be.


----------



## terpsichore

meh nevermind


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

You ever just...not feel desirable?


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You ever just...not feel desirable?



Yes.

I think most people do, at times. Some of us more than others 

Given that not all the flirting and joking done with you around here could be entirely in fun, however, I think you should just let that feeling run its course, then kick it out. You have pretty strong mojo going on!


----------



## Surlysomething

He never stops making noise. Like ever.

Moving around, sighing, coughing, rustling papers, talking on the phone, burping, farting. He's never quiet. NEVER FUCKING QUIET. I swear I have PTSD every single day on my way home. I've never worked with someone so absolutely clueless about how he acts.

It makes me stabby. *SO FUCKING STABBY*.


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> He never stops making noise. Like ever.
> 
> Moving around, sighing, coughing, rustling papers, talking on the phone, burping, farting. He's never quiet. NEVER FUCKING QUIET. I swear I have PTSD every single day on my way home. I've never worked with someone so absolutely clueless about how he acts.
> 
> It makes me stabby. *SO FUCKING STABBY*.



Are you allowed/is it feasible to wear headphones in your office? They are a bit expensive but I HIGHLY recommend Bose Noise Cancelling headphones. I think they have them in ear buds now too. They are amazing. Best money ever spent!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh yes, I wear them whenever possible. Unfortunately, I have to talk to people sometimes at work. Haha.

We're in a smallish room for three people and it gets noisy quickly. He just takes it over the top. Thanks for the advice though...music and headphones keep me sane enough to make it through the day.





fat9276 said:


> Are you allowed/is it feasible to wear headphones in your office? They are a bit expensive but I HIGHLY recommend Bose Noise Cancelling headphones. I think they have them in ear buds now too. They are amazing. Best money ever spent!!!


----------



## kilo riley

They were out of B&J Vanilla Heath Bar Crunch at my local Ralphs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Yes.
> 
> I think most people do, at times. Some of us more than others
> 
> Given that not all the flirting and joking done with you around here could be entirely in fun, however, I think you should just let that feeling run its course, then kick it out. You have pretty strong mojo going on!



You're completely right, and I knew that already. I'm not fishing for compliments. I've just had that feeling for a bit now. I think it's a multitude of things. No responses on OkCupid, having feelings for someone and not having them reciprocated, just one thing after another. 

Just going to have to wait for it to all pass.


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...having feelings for someone and not having them reciprocated...



I told you, I'm betrothed to our Lord and Savior.

:blush:


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're completely right, and I knew that already. I'm not fishing for compliments. I've just had that feeling for a bit now. I think it's a multitude of things. No responses on OkCupid, having feelings for someone and not having them reciprocated, just one thing after another.
> 
> Just going to have to wait for it to all pass.



Hope things get better soon. I think everyone feels that way sometimes. And I SO know how the unreciprocated feelings thing hurts ( starting to feel I may yet again have ended up in one of those situations). As a wise Scottish friend always says (a quote from her mother) : ' What's meant ye for won't go ye by'. And in the meantime your warmth, charm and good looks are much appreciated on here!


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> He never stops making noise. Like ever.
> 
> Moving around, sighing, coughing, rustling papers, talking on the phone, burping, farting. He's never quiet. NEVER FUCKING QUIET. I swear I have PTSD every single day on my way home. I've never worked with someone so absolutely clueless about how he acts.
> 
> It makes me stabby. *SO FUCKING STABBY*.



I work with a guy like this. He clears his throat every 30 seconds. I think it's a nervous twitch. It drives me INSANE.


----------



## Mordecai

Esther said:


> I work with a guy like this. He clears his throat every 30 seconds. I think it's a nervous twitch. It drives me INSANE.



What the hell does that guy have down his throat?

...wait...


----------



## Surlysomething

Ugh. It sucks so hard, doesn't it?

I used to work with a nervous throat clearer as well, but it didn't sound like traditional throat clearing. It was the weirdest sound.

The guy that sits behind me is an ass, that's about it. A "lifeife is soooo hard" kind of guy. Everything he talks about is negative. Any happy thing can be turned into a negative with him. It's exhausting.





Esther said:


> I work with a guy like this. He clears his throat every
> 30 seconds. I think it's a nervous twitch. It drives me INSANE.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Ugh. It sucks so hard, doesn't it?
> 
> I used to work with a nervous throat clearer as well, but it didn't sound like traditional throat clearing. It was the weirdest sound.
> 
> The guy that sits behind me is an ass, that's about it. A "lifeife is soooo hard" kind of guy. Everything he talks about is negative. Any happy thing can be turned into a negative with him. It's exhausting.



I worked with a guy who would do this nasally snort constantly. I don't know if it was a nervous tick or tourettes or what. It sounded like someone half-hocking a loogie. I sat in really close proximity to him because we were in video editing bays and had no cubicle walls. I wanted to strangle him.


----------



## Surlysomething

It bores right into your soul, doesn't it? Haha




Ninja Glutton said:


> I worked with a guy who would do this nasally snort constantly. I don't know if it was a nervous tick or tourettes or what. It sounded like someone half-hocking a loogie. I sat in really close proximity to him because we were in video editing bays and had no cubicle walls. I wanted to strangle him.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> It bores right into your soul, doesn't it? Haha



Yes, because I am a generally quiet person in real life. I try not to breathe loud or chew loud. My voice is deep-ish and loud, but I don't go bothering people at work with inane ramblings.

People need to be more self-aware.


----------



## Yakatori

Ninja Glutton said:


> "_I worked with a guy who would do this nasally snort constantly. *I don't know if it was a nervous tick or tourettes or what.*...._"


This large, public library I used to go to all of the time featured a guy; I can't say was the craziest-looking person I noticed there, but; he definitely had the look and demeanor of a person suffering from a serious anxiety-disorder or neuroses of some sort. Most visible manifestation of which was this strange gagging noise he would make every 2-15 seconds. Kind of like he had this furious itch in the back of his throat. 

Generally, I would just ignore it for whatever time I had to sit next to him in order to use a PC or something. Stuff like that usually doesn't phase me too much.

Until, one day, I forget what it was; I must of had to really concentrate on something for quite a duration of time. And, I guess, before that, I didn't really even think of...I didn't really enter into the idea of him physically not being able to stop. I guess I just figured, at some point, somewhere along the line, whenever he went home or was totally alone or whatever, he would just settle-in and relax. Either way, on this particular day, it was perfectly clear to me that he no intention of letting-up.

So, just all at once, I was like "_JeeZUS-Christ! *What the #@%! is the MATTER with you!!*_" 

To where I actually startled a bunch of people around us. Honestly, I kind of surprised myself at how loud & angry I got.

But he just sneered back, and, as if totally unapologetic about it, told me to #$%! off. Which, of course, made me laugh....quite heartily.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Yakatori said:


> This large, public library I used to go to all of the time featured a guy; I can't say was the craziest-looking person I noticed there, but; he definitely had the look and demeanor of a person suffering from a serious anxiety-disorder or neuroses of some sort. Most visible manifestation of which was this strange gagging noise he would make every 2-15 seconds. Kind of like he had this furious itch in the back of his throat.
> 
> Generally, I would just ignore it for whatever time I had to sit next to him in order to use a PC or something. Stuff like that usually doesn't phase me too much.
> 
> Until, one day, I forget what it was; I must of had to really concentrate on something for quite a duration of time. And, I guess, before that, I didn't really even think of...I didn't really enter into the idea of him physically not being able to stop. I guess I just figured, at some point, somewhere along the line, whenever he went home or was totally alone or whatever, he would just settle-in and relax. Either way, on this particular day, it was perfectly clear to me that he no intention of letting-up.
> 
> So, just all at once, I was like "_JeeZUS-Christ! *What the #@%! is the MATTER with you!!*_"
> 
> To where I actually startled a bunch of people around us. Honestly, I kind of surprised myself at how loud & angry I got.
> 
> But he just sneered back, and, as if totally unapologetic about it, told me to #$%! off. Which, of course, made me laugh....quite heartily.



I wholeheartedly commend you for this approach. I'm more the passive aggressive dude who would knock his coffee over when he went to the bathroom or pour mine into his briefcase when he wasn't looking.


----------



## biglynch

My faithful washing machine is dead. It's like a member of the family died.... No! Its an expensive replacement. Fuck!


----------



## x0emnem0x

There's snow outside... after a week of nice 50-60 degree weather...

Yup, that can fuck right off. LOL.


----------



## Fuzzy

it snowed on us Sunday nite, but it wasn't enough.


----------



## RentonBob

biglynch said:


> My faithful washing machine is dead. It's like a member of the family died.... No! Its an expensive replacement. Fuck!



I'm right there with ya... Sorry about that. Mine gets delivered next week.


----------



## Surlysomething

I live alone and i'm quiet at home. I'm pretty extroverted in my real life though, but I need more quiet than chaos. Lack of manners is never acceptable however.

Yes, self-awareness is hugely lacking these days.




Ninja Glutton said:


> Yes, because I am a generally quiet person in real life. I try not to breathe loud or chew loud. My voice is deep-ish and loud, but I don't go bothering people at work with inane ramblings.
> 
> People need to be more self-aware.


----------



## Surlysomething

I can generally handle situations like this because they're not on-going for hours and days and you have the choice to leave if you want. You also don't know this person. I have to work with these foul humans. Haha





Yakatori said:


> This large, public library I used to go to all of the time featured a guy; I can't say was the craziest-looking person I noticed there, but; he definitely had the look and demeanor of a person suffering from a serious anxiety-disorder or neuroses of some sort. Most visible manifestation of which was this strange gagging noise he would make every 2-15 seconds. Kind of like he had this furious itch in the back of his throat.
> 
> Generally, I would just ignore it for whatever time I had to sit next to him in order to use a PC or something. Stuff like that usually doesn't phase me too much.
> 
> Until, one day, I forget what it was; I must of had to really concentrate on something for quite a duration of time. And, I guess, before that, I didn't really even think of...I didn't really enter into the idea of him physically not being able to stop. I guess I just figured, at some point, somewhere along the line, whenever he went home or was totally alone or whatever, he would just settle-in and relax. Either way, on this particular day, it was perfectly clear to me that he no intention of letting-up.
> 
> So, just all at once, I was like "_JeeZUS-Christ! *What the #@%! is the MATTER with you!!*_"
> 
> To where I actually startled a bunch of people around us. Honestly, I kind of surprised myself at how loud & angry I got.
> 
> But he just sneered back, and, as if totally unapologetic about it, told me to #$%! off. Which, of course, made me laugh....quite heartily.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I don't get to snuggle for three whole days. OUTRAGEOUS.


----------



## djudex

http://imgur.com/hsulA0d

Took this a few minutes ago through the window. Yep.:blink:


----------



## loopytheone

My fiance just left me completely out of the blue the day after I bought my wedding dress. He spent the morning telling me he loved me and looking into wedding halls and now this... he always said he was happy and wanted this and now he wont even talk to me... I have been planning for over a year with him to get married and leave my whole family and life over here to be with him and we were planning what date to have our wedding two days ago... I don't understand. All I know is I have no friends in real life or online, no job, no hobbies and no idea what I have done so wrong to deserve this...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> My fiance just left me completely out of the blue the day after I bought my wedding dress. He spent the morning telling me he loved me and looking into wedding halls and now this... he always said he was happy and wanted this and now he wont even talk to me... I have been planning for over a year with him to get married and leave my whole family and life over here to be with him and we were planning what date to have our wedding two days ago... I don't understand. All I know is I have no friends in real life or online, no job, no hobbies and no idea what I have done so wrong to deserve this...



Wow...what a shitty hand to be dealt. I can't begin to imagine what you're feeling. I tend to say things like "chin up, chest out, and keep on keepin' on" in these cases but this really sucks. I suppose the upside is that you have mentioned how highly qualified you are, so get out there, get you that job and make those friends. As shitty as the situation is, I suppose it's better to find out now how he handles stressful situations like this? To know he shuts down and doesn't communicate. 

I don't even know...keep your head up lady.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> My fiance just left me completely out of the blue the day after I bought my wedding dress. He spent the morning telling me he loved me and looking into wedding halls and now this... he always said he was happy and wanted this and now he wont even talk to me... I have been planning for over a year with him to get married and leave my whole family and life over here to be with him and we were planning what date to have our wedding two days ago... I don't understand. All I know is I have no friends in real life or online, no job, no hobbies and no idea what I have done so wrong to deserve this...



I'm so sorry, that's truly awful. You do not in any way deserve this. Sending lots of hugs and healing vibes your way.


----------



## Tad

Loopy -- job one right now is holding it together. Please take some deep breathes, then go do something to take care of yourself. 

Meanwhile we'll all fume about him behaving in a cowardly and caddish manner  I know I'm pretty infuriated on your behalf right now. No matter what reasons he may have thought he had, there was certainly no reason to behave like this.

I don't know what on earth was going through his head, but hopefully he'll return to some sort of rationality and at least talk with you, so you know what the heck is going on with him. If it was just cold feet, can the two of you get over it? Was there something else? Gah! I can't imagine how it must feel in your shoes, not knowing.

There will absolutely be time for rage and for sorrow, but after an emotional wound like this, know that you are in shock, and need to take care of yourself, and be careful with what you do.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so very sorry. I can only imagine how heartbroken you feel.

Lots of thoughts your way. _Try_ to not blame yourself, he's the one with the issues.



loopytheone said:


> My fiance just left me completely out of the blue the day after I bought my wedding dress. He spent the morning telling me he loved me and looking into wedding halls and now this... he always said he was happy and wanted this and now he wont even talk to me... I have been planning for over a year with him to get married and leave my whole family and life over here to be with him and we were planning what date to have our wedding two days ago... I don't understand. All I know is I have no friends in real life or online, no job, no hobbies and no idea what I have done so wrong to deserve this...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

loopytheone said:


> My fiance just left me completely out of the blue the day after I bought my wedding dress. He spent the morning telling me he loved me and looking into wedding halls and now this... he always said he was happy and wanted this and now he wont even talk to me... I have been planning for over a year with him to get married and leave my whole family and life over here to be with him and we were planning what date to have our wedding two days ago... I don't understand. All I know is I have no friends in real life or online, no job, no hobbies and no idea what I have done so wrong to deserve this...



Sucks to end a relationship like that. That's just childish imo. Maybe it's a good thing it happened now instead of after the wedding. Here in the states a divorce can be a pretty penny so maybe you got lucky. There are a bunch of other fat guys out there I'm sure you'll find.


----------



## fritzi

Lil BigginZ said:


> Sucks to end a relationship like that. That's just childish imo. Maybe it's a good thing it happened now instead of after the wedding. Here in the states a divorce can be a pretty penny so maybe you got lucky. There are a bunch of other fat guys out there I'm sure you'll find.



Second this! Get better soon! And think of what you might have been spared!

On the note of childish - it sounds like a classical case of cold feet, vanishing right after a wedding dress purchase. 
You're both very young - but old enough to know that 'forever' means more than just the next 18 months and a hell of a lot of responsability.
Maybe realizing this was just too much for him.


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you so so much for all the thoughts and the well wishes everybody, it means more than I can say.


----------



## x0emnem0x

loopytheone said:


> My fiance just left me completely out of the blue the day after I bought my wedding dress. He spent the morning telling me he loved me and looking into wedding halls and now this... he always said he was happy and wanted this and now he wont even talk to me... I have been planning for over a year with him to get married and leave my whole family and life over here to be with him and we were planning what date to have our wedding two days ago... I don't understand. All I know is I have no friends in real life or online, no job, no hobbies and no idea what I have done so wrong to deserve this...



That is fucked... Sorry for language, but seriously, I hope whatever happens works out for you, and that things look up. I'm sorry this happened to you, you deserve for better things to happen. Hugs to you, keep your head up!


----------



## Micara

Ninja Glutton said:


> I worked with a guy who would do this nasally snort constantly. I don't know if it was a nervous tick or tourettes or what. It sounded like someone half-hocking a loogie. I sat in really close proximity to him because we were in video editing bays and had no cubicle walls. I wanted to strangle him.



We have a new guy at work that does this. It is so disgusting. A couple of girls who sit by me kept count one day and he snorted 24 times in an hour. He also clips his nails, listens to music so loudly that you can hear it through his headphones, and leaves his phone ringer on. Once he did all of them at the same time and nearly drove us out of our minds.

I thought it was pretty funny that the other day we had a fire drill and he didn't hear it because of his headphones. So while the rest of us were outside, he was still sitting at his desk jamming. The boss was none too happy about that!


----------



## Librarygirl

Further problems with a colleague I've known for years and have always felt 'got' me and always used to be there for me. He seems to have changed, lost the sense of humour and empathy I loved and is always 'busy'. It sucks as I miss all the stuff we used to share (he is closer to my age than many colleagues). Worse he seems to be excluding/ annoying me professionally as he keeps going on about a situation that was his mistake as though it was my fault. Any confusion that did occur was only down to me doing extra work as a favour to him on a few occasions to help him out as a friend- work I did at home as I stupidly cared that much. No idea what to say. He hasn't even asked how I'm doing recovering from my head injury- even though he was away for 2 weeks. I don't know what if anything to say. I thought it might be stress or problems outside of work but right now I have virtual strangers who are showing me more kindness and respect.


----------



## Jah

I'm unhappy that my husband is having a lot of problems with diabetes. Today his blood sugar got as low as 2 and it makes me worried about his health. The medication that he is being trialed on doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## LeoGibson

LeoGibson said:


> Is there anything better than daytime drinking?



Yes, not drinking beer all damn day and half the night!:blink: The next day sucks.:doh:

But what the hell, it's good to blow the cobwebs out of the brain occasionally. Plus I got a brisket and some ribs smoking away, so I'll be bouncing back in short order!


----------



## dharmabean

Laptop died. I think I saved the hard drive (Here's to hoping photos, writing, and misc stuff can be pulled off. 

Transcription I am looking to start freelance at home is going to be on hold. Yar. (Yay for temp use of housemates, but it won't work indefinitely.)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My freaking neighbors are having a super loud coffee cluck outside at 6:15am....I meditate right by the window they are clucking outside of...and hard to think with them yammering.....and an hour later still yak yak yak....*


----------



## Yakatori

^Just because you say _cluck_ instead of _klatch_ or_ klatsch_, I'm imagining a smallish group of anthropomorphized hens and, maybe, one or two roosters. In various stages of early-morning dress. Like, at least one in a bathrobe and curlers (does anyone still....?), but-certainly others well made-up. Or ready for a day's work in what I assume are the same trades/crafts human laborers pursue. 

Holding actual mugs. And (some) smoking cigarettes.

(Or _Kaffeeklatsch_, for *Hozay* & *firefly*)


----------



## loopytheone

Somebody just threw a freaking knife into my garden and jumped over our fence to try and get it back. And I don't mean, like, a dinner knife, it was a great big blade. I've seen them throwing knives around at their dustbins and in their garden but they can't be throwing knives into our garden.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Just got word my 12 year old daughter is getting after school suspension for hitting a boy multiple times after he teased her about liking another boy. This after her getting in trouble last week for violating dress code and sending a note to a classmate calling her teacher a "bitch"....and said teacher intercepting said note :doh:

What hair I don't pull out because of this child will just go gray from this child.


----------



## Tad

If you hadn't included her age, I would have guessed 12-13. It is the age all right.... remember, no one phase of their development will last long enough to kill you


----------



## HoneyBee

I am unhappy that I don't have anything to be unhappy about!:doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Yakatori said:


> ^Just because you say _cluck_ instead of _klatch_ or_ klatsch_, I'm imagining a smallish group of anthropomorphized hens and, maybe, one or two roosters. In various stages of early-morning dress. Like, at least one in a bathrobe and curlers (does anyone still....?), but-certainly others well made-up. Or ready for a day's work in what I assume are the same trades/crafts human laborers pursue.
> 
> Holding actual mugs. And (some) smoking cigarettes.
> 
> (Or _Kaffeeklatsch_, for *Hozay* & *firefly*)



*I couldn't figure out how to spell klatsch/klatch so said cluck for some reason...they are probably smoking crack, pcp or just weed....and drinking soda....yup thats how my neighbors roll at 6am*


----------



## AuntHen

Mother's Day is not a joyful holiday for me. It is painful and a reminder of things I don't want to think about. I feel like is it thrown in my face and it makes me want to hide in my room until it is over.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mild sunburn and a bit o' rain.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

My uncle had a stroke on friday and now he has to have an artery to his brain scraped out because it's 90% blocked. While I'm not the closest to that side of the family, he's a really nice guy and I feel horrible about it. I'm wishing him a quick and error-free neurological surgery tomorrow and I didn't know where else to vent about this.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ninja Glutton said:


> My uncle had a stroke on friday and now he has to have an artery to his brain scraped out because it's 90% blocked. While I'm not the closest to that side of the family, he's a really nice guy and I feel horrible about it. I'm wishing him a quick and error-free neurological surgery tomorrow and I didn't know where else to vent about this.



He'll be in my thoughts and sending good vibes your way and his!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

fat9276 said:


> Mother's Day is not a joyful holiday for me. It is painful and a reminder of things I don't want to think about. I feel like is it thrown in my face and it makes me want to hide in my room until it is over.



Totally understand those feels. My mom died when I was 6 and the only memory I have of her is the day she died. 

So yea, Mother's Day sucks ass.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sending thoughts his way and your way.

<3




Ninja Glutton said:


> My uncle had a stroke on friday and now he has to have an artery to his brain scraped out because it's 90% blocked. While I'm not the closest to that side of the family, he's a really nice guy and I feel horrible about it. I'm wishing him a quick and error-free neurological surgery tomorrow and I didn't know where else to vent about this.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Thank you for the positive vibes. I really appreciate it. I woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning and it's nice to have both of your words to try and push myself in the other direction.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

UPDATE:

My uncle got through his surgery unscathed and all is well. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## biglynch

Knees and feet are still killing me I was going so well without gout then wham! 3 weeks of pain so far. It tried to ruin my Prague break also. Bad times. Need a serious massage too, my back is wrecked, but I hate going for one because of my size. It might actually be the only time I'm self conscious about it.


----------



## AuntHen

things beyond my control


----------



## Surlysomething

That's great. Continued good vibes his way!



Ninja Glutton said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> My uncle got through his surgery unscathed and all is well. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## IcecreamMonster

Real life interfering with my first ever physical feeding. I want to try it so badly.


----------



## JMCGB

Lawnmower breaking before I finished. Yay... gheto yard.


----------



## lille

Nothing seems to be able to make this headache go away.


----------



## lille

I feel like my entire world is coming crashing down around me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

lille said:


> I feel like my entire world is coming crashing down around me.



I know that feel... Keep your chin up! <3


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A certain segment of geeks have their collective asses in an uproar online about the guest of honor at their convention being a racist. Folks need to read before being so quick to label the guy. He is kin to me and he may be a lot of things but racist? Not hardly.


----------



## dharmabean

elistist ... they're everywhere.


----------



## Tad

First the stove went a couple of months ago. We had to buy a new fridge this weekend. And now the washing machine is getting stuck in the rinse cycle, endlessly filling and emptying (I wonder how much a night of that is going to push up our water bill this month?).

Yes, they were all bought within a couple of years when we first got our house, but it is almost creepy how the planned obsolescence is kicking in all at the same time!

Makes me really hope we can keep the car ticking along for another year....


----------



## lille

Today went well at first. And then somehow things managed to get even worse. And there's nothing I can do. The man I love is in pain, things are probably going to get worse, and all I can do is try to support him from half a country away.


----------



## MrSensible

I'm backed up on quite a bit of work and I have friends I'm neglecting due to being so busy . A few minutes on Dims once in awhile is the only escape I've had lately.


----------



## BigJohn23

unhappy because I lost my mother 3 days ago suddenly & we are having trouble paying the funeral costs. If anyone could donate that would be great or even just share the link. thank you everyone http://www.gofundme.com/9bq2nc


----------



## x0emnem0x

My brothers wedding plans have not been going like they should be. Not only was my mother sick all day yesterday, but the hotel overcharged us, we didn't have as much money as we thought we would for the rehearsal dinner but we did just barely, and after the dinner my brothers fiances mother blew up on my sister in law who has been nothing but helpful through this whole thing, because she thought my sister in law is like self righteous and terrible and thinks my mother hates her family since she didnt come to the rehearsal (cause she's sick) and after that got sorted, turns out today that my brother (one of the groomsmen) can't make it down here because he is sick as well! We wasted money on a tux for him, my sisters boyriend was going to try and fill in but can't fit into my brothers tux. Just lot's of stress and stupid stuff, I just can't wait for this wedding to be over.


----------



## firefly

Tad said:


> First the stove went a couple of months ago. We had to buy a new fridge this weekend. And now the washing machine is getting stuck in the rinse cycle, endlessly filling and emptying (I wonder how much a night of that is going to push up our water bill this month?).
> 
> Yes, they were all bought within a couple of years when we first got our house, but it is almost creepy how the planned obsolescence is kicking in all at the same time!
> 
> Makes me really hope we can keep the car ticking along for another year....



It's always three in a row... *hug*


----------



## bayone

I was browsing on Tumblr this morning and noticed some photos of MaryElizabethAntoinette and her partner, ChrisVersion2 that I'd seen on the men_in_full LJ (posted there with their permission) a while back -- but somebody had put them on Tumblr with a cartoon of a viewer reacting in shock and most of the people reposting it were adding nasty comments. I don't know whether I should tell them (we've never actually been introduced), whether they already know, or whether they can even do anything about their photos being used in this way.


----------



## Sasquatch!

UKIP came second in our area this European election.

So. Fucking. Outraged.


----------



## Gingembre

bayone said:


> I was browsing on Tumblr this morning and noticed some photos of MaryElizabethAntoinette and her partner, ChrisVersion2 that I'd seen on the men_in_full LJ (posted there with their permission) a while back -- but somebody had put them on Tumblr with a cartoon of a viewer reacting in shock and most of the people reposting it were adding nasty comments. I don't know whether I should tell them (we've never actually been introduced), whether they already know, or whether they can even do anything about their photos being used in this way.



I think it would be polite to tell them, especially now that you've brought it up on here where they may well read it anyway.


----------



## bayone

Gingembre said:


> I think it would be polite to tell them, especially now that you've brought it up on here where they may well read it anyway.




That's what I figured, so I pm'd them both last night, but haven't heard back yet. Actually I was going to take this post down in case they didn't want to discuss it on a public board, but I'm not sure how to delete a post.


----------



## Yakatori

And it probably would've made more sense for you to have private messaged in the first place. 

But I wouldn't sweat it. They are both pretty chill. And, either way, have appreciated the heads-up in the past.


----------



## Tad

I really am not inspired by my work this afternoon, so I was stealing some time to work on a couple of posts for these boards.both of which Ive now deleted for failure to really make the point I was trying to get at. Frustrating to waste that much stolen time!


----------



## ODFFA

While waiting for a sound file to finish downloading, I came across an amazing blog via facebook. This woman is 29 years old, beautiful and inspiring in every way.....and her husband committed suicide on the 18th of May. He was suffering from chronic pain no one could diagnose. 

On a selfish note, the worst part of reading this was that her husband has the same name as someone I am trying not to have romantic feelings for anymore ('get over' doesn't sound right at all). Not only does he have the same name, she has exactly the same nickname for him that I have for not-my 'him'. 

Totally weird, unexpected day-starter. I don't know whether to feel hurt or grateful.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> While waiting for a sound file to finish downloading, I came across an amazing blog via facebook. This woman is 29 years old, beautiful and inspiring in every way.....and her husband committed suicide on the 18th of May. He was suffering from chronic pain no one could diagnose.
> 
> On a selfish note, the worst part of reading this was that her husband has the same name as someone I am trying not to have romantic feelings for anymore ('get over' doesn't sound right at all). Not only does he have the same name, she has exactly the same nickname for him that I have for not-my 'him'.
> 
> Totally weird, unexpected day-starter. I don't know whether to feel hurt or grateful.



Jose is a very common name.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Jose is a very common name.



Wherefore art thou Jose?! Or maybe the better question to ask is simply
WHY U WAN TO LEEB MEEEE!!?? :sad:


----------



## RentonBob

More merger talk at our company... Sounds like a deal will be announced soon. Wish we could go a year without having to worry about this stuff...


----------



## Anjula

My sex drive is really ruining my life. As stupid as it sounds but its true and really frustrating


----------



## biglynch

RentonBob said:


> More merger talk at our company... Sounds like a deal will be announced soon. Wish we could go a year without having to worry about this stuff...



All the best on this pal, l just went through the company redevelopment. Few people got laid off. I was lucky enough to get a raise.


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> More merger talk at our company... Sounds like a deal will be announced soon. Wish we could go a year without having to worry about this stuff...



Sorry to hear that. It's always a horrible thing to go through and you have to wonder how companies can ever make progress when things change so often and people are put under this unnecessary stress. I hope everything works out : )


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> More merger talk at our company... Sounds like a deal will be announced soon. Wish we could go a year without having to worry about this stuff...



Yuck  Uncertainty sucks. Hopefully it is a sensible merger, not a pillaging of one side by the other.



Anjula said:


> My sex drive is really ruining my life. As stupid as it sounds but its true and really frustrating



This does happen. More famously to guys, but certainly not just to them. If it is really screwing you up, I really would look into advice and even formal help on dealing with it. Good luck--it is no fun when you are making what you know are bad decisions, but can't help yourself.


----------



## RentonBob

biglynch said:


> All the best on this pal, l just went through the company redevelopment. Few people got laid off. I was lucky enough to get a raise.





Librarygirl said:


> Sorry to hear that. It's always a horrible thing to go through and you have to wonder how companies can ever make progress when things change so often and people are put under this unnecessary stress. I hope everything works out : )





Tad said:


> Yuck  Uncertainty sucks. Hopefully it is a sensible merger, not a pillaging of one side by the other.



Thank you all!

I've read that our company will be the surviving entity and our CEO will lead post merger but, it's still a hard thing to go through with all the uncertainty. I'm sure we'll find out more once the official announcement comes out.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sunburnt. Tired. Lonely... just missing my ex, which I friggen hate...


----------



## Tad

Exercise nerds. Nerds as in, people who are all enthusiastic about their obsession, and look for every opportunity to talk about it.

I like walking and biking, I really do--but even in younger, thinner, and fitter days I never took part in exercise culture. Currently at work Im in a pretty open concept area (dividers between desks are at about chest level when sitting). The guy in the desk abutting mine is a pretty serious cyclist and runner, but he doesnt talk about it much, and I get the feeling that to him it is his personal, quiet, hobby. Ive had no issues with him. But then a couple of months ago a new guy move in to the desk behind me, who is into biking as a thing morehe brings his precious bike into our building because hed not demean it by locking it up. He gets the first guy talking about such stuff occasionally, but at heart he is pretty introverted.

Now a new guy started today, filling in the fourth point in the square of our desks. He seems to be an extravert exercise enthusiast. Hes already been gushing to the first guy about some biking/running social media app/site, that can automatically share your interval times over certain stretches of road or trail and compare them against others, and there are dangerous signs that he may get the second guy talking about it more due to shared interests. 

Ugh. There is very little in this world that I find more boring to listen to than exercise talk. Time to remind the powers that be (aka the office manager) that we were supposed to be re-arranging the desks!


----------



## Saoirse

Tad said:


> Exercise nerds. Nerds as in, people who are all enthusiastic about their obsession, and look for every opportunity to talk about it.
> 
> I like walking and biking, I really do--but even in younger, thinner, and fitter days I never took part in exercise culture. Currently at work Im in a pretty open concept area (dividers between desks are at about chest level when sitting). The guy in the desk abutting mine is a pretty serious cyclist and runner, but he doesnt talk about it much, and I get the feeling that to him it is his personal, quiet, hobby. Ive had no issues with him. But then a couple of months ago a new guy move in to the desk behind me, who is into biking as a thing morehe brings his precious bike into our building because hed not demean it by locking it up. He gets the first guy talking about such stuff occasionally, but at heart he is pretty introverted.
> 
> Now a new guy started today, filling in the fourth point in the square of our desks. He seems to be an extravert exercise enthusiast. Hes already been gushing to the first guy about some biking/running social media app/site, that can automatically share your interval times over certain stretches of road or trail and compare them against others, and there are dangerous signs that he may get the second guy talking about it more due to shared interests.
> 
> Ugh. There is very little in this world that I find more boring to listen to than exercise talk. Time to remind the powers that be (aka the office manager) that we were supposed to be re-arranging the desks!




omg obsessed runners are the worst! when i was on dating sites, i always skipped any dude that had a pic of himself running. who the fuck runs for fun??


----------



## Crimsonblue

I went to the movies and had lunch by myself today. Both at the movies and the restaurant there were nothing but couples/groups, having conversations, laughing, etc. And then there was me, sitting there by myself watching PTI. I eventually stopped looking around and kept my eyes glued to the television. I wished I was working so at least I'd have someone to talk to.


----------



## biglynch

just so very unwell.

Bad shit


----------



## lille

Shooting threat for tomorrow at my the high school in my hometown. Hoping that nothing happens.


----------



## RentonBob

biglynch said:


> just so very unwell.
> 
> Bad shit



Hope things are going better for you today!


----------



## biglynch

RentonBob said:


> Hope things are going better for you today!



I got my knee wrapped up and I'm on better pain meds. Thank god I don't feel sick anymore. I really hope nobody here ever gets gout. Cheers pal.


----------



## Surlysomething

Cherry juice?



biglynch said:


> I got my knee wrapped up and I'm on better pain meds. Thank god I don't feel sick anymore. I really hope nobody here ever gets gout. Cheers pal.


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> Cherry juice?



Im taking cherryactive. its a tablet, no help yet


----------



## bayone

biglynch said:


> Im taking cherryactive. its a tablet, no help yet





My spouse hasn't had that, but he's got a slipped disc. No fun.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Get the black cherry juice concentrate and mix 2 tablespoons with diet ginger ale. Double the amount of water you drink each day and try to cut down on anything high in purine. At least that seems to work for me. Otherwise you can get a prescription for allopurinol. They say to cut out alcohol especially beer, but yea that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My best friend, a german shep/hound mix got hit by a car last week.  I still miss her terribly.


----------



## GettingFatter1

Being stuck at my parents house for a week! So bored!


----------



## Oona

Work

That's it. Just work.


----------



## biglynch

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Get the black cherry juice concentrate and mix 2 tablespoons with diet ginger ale. Double the amount of water you drink each day and try to cut down on anything high in purine. At least that seems to work for me. Otherwise you can get a prescription for allopurinol. They say to cut out alcohol especially beer, but yea that's not gonna happen.



My doc asked do you drink beer, and I lol'ed. He was not impressed. I'm on must of that apart from the allopurinol. I'm on indomatacin... Its not great.

Cheers buddy, if you've had it you'll know how much it hurts. Its not helped that I'm still doing 12 hour shifts. I hope yours never evvvvvvver comes back again!


----------



## lille

Got nothing that I planned to do done today and ended up wasting all my time driving around for no reason. Just in a really shitty mood.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Detroit's freeways are now useless for any purpose between 5:00am and 9:00pm.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

biglynch said:


> My doc asked do you drink beer, and I lol'ed. He was not impressed. I'm on must of that apart from the allopurinol. I'm on indomatacin... Its not great.
> 
> Cheers buddy, if you've had it you'll know how much it hurts. Its not helped that I'm still doing 12 hour shifts. I hope yours never evvvvvvver comes back again!



Yea man it's bad news. It gets bad when I eat like shit or I'm not drinking enough water. Mostly my right toe and side of foot but I get a little bit in the knee on the opposite leg as well.


----------



## loopytheone

I've been ravaged by a mosquito. One big bite on my neck and the other, oddly enough, is at the top of my thigh and is driving me crazy.


----------



## biglynch

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Yea man it's bad news. It gets bad when I eat like shit or I'm not drinking enough water. Mostly my right toe and side of foot but I get a little bit in the knee on the opposite leg as well.



Both toes and the right knee. I this has been a monster attack. Started in April!. I'm using my water intake, and its starting to fade touch wood.




loopytheone said:


> I've been ravaged by a mosquito. One big bite on my neck and the other, oddly enough, is at the top of my thigh and is driving me crazy.



Lemon I'm told helps with the itching. Kitties, mozzzies, things just like biting your neck.


----------



## Anjula

as ridicolous as it sounds, I cant find a butt plug with a nice fluffy tail. They just dont sell those in Poland lol


----------



## Goreki

Anjula said:


> as ridicolous as it sounds, I cant find a butt plug with a nice fluffy tail. They just dont sell those in Poland lol


Ebay, darling. Go for "new in box" though.


----------



## Anjula

Goreki said:


> Ebay, darling. Go for "new in box" though.



I will keep that in mind  and ebay in/for poland totally sucks and amazon is not working with my credit card ;/


----------



## Oona

I'm in the ER for my mystery eye ailment.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Goreki said:


> Ebay, darling. Go for "new in box" though.



Yea just don't buy any dildos with that title... butt plugs yea, dildos I'd go with "new, unopened"


----------



## AuntHen

Anjula said:


> as ridicolous as it sounds, I cant find a butt plug with a nice fluffy tail. They just dont sell those in Poland lol



This is my favorite post of the year!!


----------



## Anjula

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Yea just don't buy any dildos with that title... butt plugs yea, dildos I'd go with "new, unopened"



I think I will pass the online sex shopping, to risky 




fat9276 said:


> This is my favorite post of the year!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Rest in Peace

<3 Moncton 

View attachment 10384918_10203146939108819_467698561070175685_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

^ it's crazy and sad how many shootings and deaths there have been recently. 

That is an amazing picture to show respects being paid and honor given.


----------



## MRdobolina

humid as eff ...


----------



## lille

My apartment seems to have no hot water.


----------



## Oona

I was told I am absolutely, 100%, _not allowed_ to call out sick. 

That's fine. I'll sleep at my desk and risk passing this crap on to anyone and everyone that comes into my office.


----------



## KingBuu

Unhappy about hot, sweaty sleep. Ugh


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I wish I could tell my dad Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Goreki

Stepped in cat vomit this morning. Right outside my bedroom door. 
Little fucktards aren't even mine! Go and booby trap your owners doorway, you little bastards!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

First Father's Day without my dad...


----------



## lille

It's a beautiful sunny day but I can't enjoy it because I'm sun burnt.


----------



## Surlysomething

What has been seen can not be unseen.

BLEACH MY EYES.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> What has been seen can not be unseen.
> 
> BLEACH MY EYES.



Oops I must have sent that dick pic to you on accident. I know, it looks like a nut roll. I'm working on it. 

Haha


----------



## Surlysomething

LOL!

I almost choked on my coffee!




WhiteHotRazor said:


> Oops I must have sent that dick pic to you on accident. I know, it looks like a nut roll. I'm working on it.
> 
> Haha


----------



## Tad

Today is one of those days where I can’t help but to feel that my job contains too much of:
&#8226;	Playing traffic cop
&#8226;	Reviewing agreements and contracts
&#8226;	Biting my tongue
&#8226;	Dealing with my boss

And not nearly enough of:
&#8226;	Muppets
&#8226;	Building up systems so that we don’t keep doing things the hard way
&#8226;	Scotch tasting 
&#8226;	Anything I really give a crud about today


----------



## lille

Said goodbye to the kids I've been working with all school year. As much of a pain in the ass as they could be sometimes (they're teenagers, it's sort of a requirement), I loved them and I'm going to miss them. Started sobbing as soon as I got in my car.


----------



## Victoria08

I'm having a seriously bad week.
- Dr ordered me to get some blood tests...i'm being tested for leukemia, among other things. My anxiety level is through the roof because of this. I don't know how I'm going to sleep until I get the results back.
- Just had a fight with my brother. He's visiting from England for the next 2 weeks and he's decided that he doesn't want to stay at my place because his girlfriend doesn't feel welcome . But he might "pop over to say Hi at some point". 
- I had surgery on my right shoulder last August because of a joint issue that I have. Over the past few days, my left shoulder has been showing signs of a subluxation. And if I'm not careful, that could mean surgery again.

So, yeah...this week has been _awesome_.


----------



## loopytheone

Real trivial things compared to what a lot of you are going through but here goes...

My depression/anxiety stopped me from going to my aunts birthday party yesterday and my great aunt's birthday party today. Everybody says it is okay and they understand but I can't help feeling like a failure.

I managed to make myself go to my aunts celebratory meal with my sister and mum and somebody actually looked at me and my sister and then asked which one of us is older... she is 7 years older than me. When they asked how old we were the woman couldn't believe my sister was 31 but seemed totally unsurprised when I said I was 24. I know it shouldn't bother me but I feel more old, haggard, fat, ugly and miserable than I have in a long time...


----------



## Saisha

Don't know if this will help anyone but (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs to you))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Tad

There was some paint peeling on the wall along our stairs. I had to use up some vacation time, so no problem I'll take this week off and take care of it. the house is probably over 90 years old, so some surprises are expected....

There were I don't know how many layers of paint over two layers of truly ancient wallpaper, and the glue had long dried out on the wallpaper, hence the peeling. No problem, just start scraping it all off.

Part way down the wall, the paint seems to get thicker, eventually realized someone had done some mudding over the wallpaper at some point. Start chipping that off, still convinced that the old wallpaper all has to go.

Then find a break in the plaster, and a step...and realize someone had repalced the plaster on the lower part of the wall with plaster board, which sticks out farther. So I have to re-do the mudding I'd chipped out. Which takes many thin layers, sanding after each one. Sanding plaster is.....messy.

Five days in and I think I can finally wash off the walls in preparation of painting soon.

ETA: to be clear, home renovation is, if I may quote Austin Powers, totally not my bag. I could have spent this week touring coffee shop patios, book in hand..... *sigh*


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> There was some paint peeling on the wall along our stairs. I had to use up some vacation time, so no problem I'll take this week off and take care of it. the house is probably over 90 years old, so some surprises are expected....
> 
> There were I don't know how many layers of paint over two layers of truly ancient wallpaper, and the glue had long dried out on the wallpaper, hence the peeling. No problem, just start scraping it all off.
> 
> Part way down the wall, the paint seems to get thicker, eventually realized someone had done some mudding over the wallpaper at some point. Start chipping that off, still convinced that the old wallpaper all has to go.
> 
> Then find a break in the plaster, and a step...and realize someone had repalced the plaster on the lower part of the wall with plaster board, which sticks out farther. So I have to re-do the mudding I'd chipped out. Which takes many thin layers, sanding after each one. Sanding plaster is.....messy.
> 
> Five days in and I think I can finally wash off the walls in preparation of painting soon.
> 
> ETA: to be clear, home renovation is, if I may quote Austin Powers, totally not my bag. I could have spent this week touring coffee shop patios, book in hand..... *sigh*



Ugh. My parents live in a house built in 1875... very familiar with these kinds of surprises. Why do people EVER think it's a good idea to paint over wallpaper?!?!


----------



## Saoirse

So today is Half Christmas Eve (lol does anyone watch Workaholics??) and I decided to celebrate a little, cause why not? Its just a reason to spread some happiness and holiday cheer. I made chocolate covered pretzels and put then in cute little boxes that I decorated, complete with Christmas pictures, green and red ribbon and cute little name tags. I brought a bunch in for my friends at work and everyone loved them! Except him. The curmudgeon, the nasty old prick who doesnt like anyone or anything. And to think I have sex with this bastard (FWB, although we can probably take the "friend" part out)

Me: Its 1/2 Christmas Eve guys! Here are your presents!
Co-worker: Thats awesome!! Thanks!!
Stupid Prick: Sounds like a made-up holiday. *grumble grumble*
Co-worker: WOW, you're an asshole. She just gave you a present and you cant even say thanks.
Stupid Prick: Whatever.

So that was a little bit of a downer, but it hasn't ruined my day. Ive been singing songs and wishing everyone a Merry 1/2 Christmas. At first they're like What...? And then they get it and smile and laugh! Makes me feel good.


----------



## Tad

Son was supposed to be heading off on a five day canoe trip tomorrow, but has come down with a nasty chest cold. So 1) it sucks that he is going to miss this trip, and 2) it sucks that wife and I won't have four nights with teenage chapperonage.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

For the first time in a long time I feel "blah." Luckily everything in my life is great, so I can't really complain about anything in particular. 

Well I could, but there's so much to be grateful for.


----------



## Saisha

Tad said:


> Son was supposed to be heading off on a five day canoe trip tomorrow, but has come down with a nasty chest cold. So 1) it sucks that he is going to miss this trip, and 2) it sucks that wife and I won't have four nights with teenage chapperonage.



Tad - hope your son feels better soon - a lot of people around here have a similar bug and that maybe you and your family can plan an alternative trip 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> For the first time in a long time I feel "blah." Luckily everything in my life is great, so I can't really complain about anything in particular.
> 
> Well I could, but there's so much to be grateful for.



Hozay - hope you feel better soon too  maybe you just need some down time and recharge your battery a bit?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Well this happened yesterday.


----------



## Tad

Oooooh, that does not look good WHR


----------



## Amaranthine

That salt potatoes are regional - and actually quite specific to my city. Everyone should experience the glory of a butter soaked salt potato...

I spent most of my life thinking _EVERYONE_ knew about them :really sad:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> That salt potatoes are regional - and actually quite specific to my city. Everyone should experience the glory of a butter soaked salt potato...
> 
> I spent most of my life thinking _EVERYONE_ knew about them :really sad:



wtf is a salt potato? is it like a baked potato with lots of salt? If so, that sounds fucking awful. You can keep that shit on the east coast.


----------



## Goreki

Fucking RSI injury in the shoulder of my punching arm. I want to go home, get drunk and pass out, but I'm house sitting and I'm working tomorrow. 

Also, there's a Frozen interactive kids zone out the front of the store today. It's been there for the past week. They play the soundtrack on repeat.
I hate that fucking bullshit movie so much.

And I can't punch anyone.


----------



## loopytheone

My poor little doggy is sick again...

Last friday my sister noticed Free had a tiny scab/bump on his neck and thought it might be an insect bite or something. He went to sleep on her bed as usual and when she woke up in the morning she found blood on the bed sheets and on Free's neck and assumed he must have scratched his neck in the night and scratched himself. We cleaned him up and put a gauze and a bandage around his neck to help stop him scratching it and what not and thought we would keep an eye on it and treat it at home, as it isn't unusual for a dog to have a small cut from their claws like that. 

On sunday morning he was panting and looking very uncomfortable and going crazy trying to get to his neck. So we took the bandage off to have a look at what was going on under there and it had been bleeding a lot and looked very sore. We wanted to take him to a vet but our vets aren't open weekends and it is hugely expensive to call an emergency vet. We decided as he calmed down once we took the bandage off that he could wait until the next morning and my sister (his actual owner) went out to attend to some business she had to do, leaving me to watch over him. And over the course of that sunday even though he never touched his neck the sore their grew and grew. By the time my sister got home it was twice to size it had been in the morning. And a couple of hours after that another sore opened on the side of his neck without him even touching it. So we decided enough was enough and ran him down to the emergency vets.

Turns out he is allergic to the new washing powder my sister washed her sheets it, which explained why he was so itchy all over and why his skin on the underneath was bright red. He had the fur taken off his neck and scrubbed down so we could see the sores were really a collection of many small welts. They gave him painkillers and antihistamines and a special soothing shampoo to use every day but that is where things got tricky. In order to get better he needed to stop scratching. So steroids would stop the itching but he has congestive heart failure so he can't take them. They gave us a steroid spray instead which seems to help and our other vet gave us antibiotics as Free's heart condition means he can't shake infections easily.

He was doing pretty well, especially with his neck, except that his back legs have started driving him mad and both now have bald patches and large sores on them from where he had bitten them during the night. So now he had to sleep with a nose hat on and he is so sad and sore and itchy. It is heartbreaking, I just wish there was more we could do for him.

(I don't expect anybody to read all this but I needed to get it off my chest)


----------



## Saisha

loopytheone said:


> My poor little doggy is sick again...



So sorry to hear the little fellow had the reaction he did - it is so worrying - but am happy he is feeling better


----------



## Tad

Your poor pup, Loopy! What a random thing to have happen to him :-(

Our cat started showing trouble moving around last week, got her to the vets and they think it is 'just' a kidney infection, so she has antibiotics, and they gave her a dose of a pain killer while she was there.

Looking on the web, her reaction to the pain killer is not unique, but not the most expected side effect: after about 24 hours she then had about 48 hours of being pretty much constantly awake, wired, and ravenous. Withdrawal symptoms after just one dose, maybe? Yesterday she finally started sleeping again, which was a relief, but she is still acting pretty odd. Worried about her!


----------



## Saisha

Tad said:


> Our cat....



Hope she continues to improve and feel better.


----------



## lille

I'm sorry Loopy and Tad, sick animals are always so worrisome. I hope your critter are both feeling better soon.


----------



## biglynch

I think right now, I'm as fed up as I've been for sometime. I'd like to punch my boss in his stupid face. Yeah and just fuckadoodly fuck. 

Must keep working.
Must earn money.


----------



## tankyguy

Wishing for a speedy recovery for loopy and Tad's furry friends.


----------



## lille

I only have one more week of school to get through before I'm on vacation but i have so much to do. It's overwhelming and so I feel paralyzed and I'm later than I should be because I don't want to lay in bed alone in the dark with my thoughts.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Vehicle repairs.


----------



## firefly

Prices for gas. 500km = 50 (310 miles = 68,05 Dollar). I can't afford that very often... long-distance relationships? Not affordable for me anymore. *sigh*


----------



## Tad

firefly said:


> Prices for gas. 500km = 50 (310 miles = 68,05 Dollar). I can't afford that very often... long-distance relationships? Not affordable for me anymore. *sigh*



They aren't quite as high here in Canada, but getting there. That really sucks that it is putting a pinch on your relationship. I do know how cost can be a factor, when I was dating my now wife we were two years fairly far apart, neither of us with a car, and the train was over $100 round-trip. Even one of seeing the other once a month ran us into debt.

The gas price is actually pushing me to buy a new car. Our current one gets good mileage, but is too old and small (and lacking air conditioning) for us to want to take it on long trips anymore. The plan had been to keep it, and rent cars for our rare longer trip. BUT most rental cars that you get don't really have very good mileage, which is making that more and more expensive. May make the move to a new car a year earlier than planned.


----------



## lille

Long distance sucks. I'm near Boston and my boyfriend is in Irving, TX. Between work and school schedules plus the cost of flight we see eachother roughly every three months.


----------



## Saisha

Having to see my sister undergo an MRI this morning to see what is happening with the mass outside her pancreas. I am happy she doesn't have any symptoms of problems really from it and I am very glad they are monitoring it but still....


----------



## Surlysomething

There's nothing like the smell of cheap perfume in my vicinity and it's ability to ruin my morning. Haha.


----------



## Melian

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Well this happened yesterday.



Whoa....

Ok, mine's not as bad. Hooked up with a new fat guy....he's immediately talking about all the weight he's going to lose. Ah. So original


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> Whoa....
> 
> Ok, mine's not as bad. Hooked up with a new fat guy....he's immediately talking about all the weight he's going to lose. Ah. So original



school boy error.


----------



## djudex

It's one in the morning and I'm coughing, my throat is killing me and I'm so full of goop it's leaking out my eyeballs...it's a fucking charmed life I tells ya.


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> "_There's nothing like the smell of cheap perfume in my vicinity and it's ability to ruin my morning. Haha._"


Should make an audible double-sniff noise and then just wonder-aloud "_Is that...*Jean Nate*?_....



Melian said:


> "_...immediately talking about all the weight he's going to lose...._"


Then, I think, it's really on you to at least try to educate him, just as a public service. But more in a _Socratic _type of way: "_So, I'm curious, tell me what goes through your head whenever you hear people -unsolicited - begin to talk about their new diets or exercise regimens? Or, what about listening to someone who's just lost a fairly small amount of weight try to, somehow, relate that to your experience? Again, unsolicited, but-like they're really, sort of uncontained-excited over it? For you, what are the ideas or feelings that evokes?...._



Goreki said:


> "_....*Frozen* interactive kids zone out the front of the store today. It's been there for the past week. They play the soundtrack on repeat.
> 
> I hate that fucking bullshit movie so much._"


My niece is into that like it's Liam Neesons. So, I'm a bit nonplussed, myself. I mean, get that it's princesses and horses and singing. And choices about tall guys with good hair. But, really, what strikes me hardest is how....it's just not that good. Not quite.

Not even close to some of the other children's movies frachises that I've (more lately) come to respect: _Shrek_, and the _Kung Fu Panda_, etc... Might this portend poor-taste even into young adult-hood? These thoughts, I try to shrug it all off casually, as we explore further into the expanded DVD-menu, looking for more yet more additional features: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4tGddRblok[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> They aren't quite as high here in Canada, but getting there. That really sucks that it is putting a pinch on your relationship. I do know how cost can be a factor, when I was dating my now wife we were two years fairly far apart, neither of us with a car, and the train was over $100 round-trip. Even one of seeing the other once a month ran us into debt.
> 
> The gas price is actually pushing me to buy a new car. Our current one gets good mileage, but is too old and small (and lacking air conditioning) for us to want to take it on long trips anymore. The plan had been to keep it, and rent cars for our rare longer trip. BUT most rental cars that you get don't really have very good mileage, which is making that more and more expensive. May make the move to a new car a year earlier than planned.



If you're thinking of a larger car with great fuel economy for longer trips, check out a VW Passat diesel - I have a good friend who bought one last year, and on a family trip from Nova Scotia to Washington DC they averaged 4.3L/100 km (63 MPG in Imperial, 52 mpg US). And the new Passat is definitely not a small car!


----------



## Melian

Yakatori said:


> Then, I think, it's really on you to at least try to educate him, just as a public service. But more in a _Socratic _type of way: "_So, I'm curious, tell me what goes through your head whenever you hear people -unsolicited - begin to talk about their new diets or exercise regimens? Or, what about listening to someone who's just lost a fairly small amount of weight try to, somehow, relate that to your experience? Again, unsolicited, but-like they're really, sort of uncontained-excited over it? For you, what are the ideas or feelings that evokes?...._



I'm too blunt for that approach. Usually, I just tell them that they look hot the way they are, and then drop the subject. If they can't figure it out from that, then they probably don't want to figure it out.


----------



## Saisha

Lousy headache.


----------



## MsBrightside

djudex said:


> It's one in the morning and I'm coughing, my throat is killing me and I'm so full of goop it's leaking out my eyeballs...it's a fucking charmed life I tells ya.



That sucks. Hope you are feeling better today--have some chicken soup. 

View attachment Chicken-Soupsm.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> There's nothing like the smell of cheap perfume in my vicinity and it's ability to ruin my morning. Haha.



I hear you. I'm allergic to many perfumes and colognes. I especially hate being in a packed audience for some kind of performance where you're supposed to be quiet and having a sneezing fit due to all the competing fragrances. Some people are too heavy-handed when they apply this stuff.


----------



## Amaranthine

Adult vitamin gummies don't taste nearly as good as the children's ones. 

Another dream destroyed.


----------



## loopytheone

Me: Hmmm, when was the last time I had a nosebleed? When I was a teenager and on those acne tablets, right? That's what, five years ago?

Four hours later: New £50 pillow and myself are covered in blood.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh, I love perfume and cologne if it's not used heavy highhandedly and it's not cheap smelling. Haha I seriously can't tolerate low grade smells for some reason.



MsBrightside said:


> I hear you. I'm allergic to many perfumes and colognes. I especially hate being in a packed audience for some kind of performance where you're supposed to be quiet and having a sneezing fit due to all the competing fragrances. Some people are too heavy-handed when they apply this stuff.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

About two years ago I got bitten by a spider near my unmentionables. 

Pretty sure it just happened again, also near my unmentionables.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> About two years ago I got bitten by a spider near my unmentionables.
> 
> Pretty sure it just happened again, also near my unmentionables.



To quote Tenacious D "spiderman doesn't look right" 

3 times and you get to keep the spider as a souvenir. 

*please note* I'm super scared of spiders, and this made me feel queasy at first.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> About two years ago I got bitten by a spider near my unmentionables.
> 
> Pretty sure it just happened again, also near my unmentionables.



Wear pants!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> To quote Tenacious D "spiderman doesn't look right"
> 
> 3 times and you get to keep the spider as a souvenir.
> 
> *please note* I'm super scared of spiders, and this made me feel queasy at first.



Yeah, it isn't the most pleasant feeling. Hoping it passes soon. 




ODFFA said:


> Wear pants!



Ugh! You're always trying to control my life!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> About two years ago I got bitten by a spider near my unmentionables.
> 
> Pretty sure it just happened again, also near my unmentionables.



You have some unlucky unmentionables.


----------



## biglynch

Lil BigginZ said:


> You have some unlucky unmentionables.



I like the fact the opposite is lucky mentionables.


----------



## Tad

Well, if you didn't keep destroying the webs they were building around there, they wouldn't get so mad 

(OK, seriously--does not sound fun, feeling sorry for you, hope it fades quickly!)


----------



## lille

Landed in Texas at 10 last night, went to the ER at 3 am and have spent most of the day there and will be spending the night in the hospital because my boyfriend has a nasty GI bug.


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> Landed in Texas at 10 last night, went to the ER at 3 am and have spent most of the day there and will be spending the night in the hospital because my boyfriend has a nasty GI bug.



Oh, I'm sorry, lille.  I hope your boyfriend recovers in time for the Bat Festival and that you stay healthy--stomach bugs are awful!


----------



## lille

MsBrightside said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, lille.  I hope your boyfriend recovers in time for the Bat Festival and that you stay healthy--stomach bugs are awful!



Hopefully he can go home today. They've been pumping him full of fluids and antibiotics. It's something bacterial that we suspect came from food at the wedding because there's at least five other people who were there that got sick yesterday too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Getting mixed signals from my ex/now friend. He broke up with me because he still has feelings for his ex and didn't want to hurt my feelings by not being totally in the relationship which I get. But we hung out today, and not only did he do some of the touchy things he did before (haven't seen him in about a month), but he just got a job and mentioned that when he gets money we'll have to go out and do stuff (movies, etc.)... don't know if he is just being friendly, or if we might be going towards dating but not being bf/gf, or if he is just trying to have a FWB type deal... just confusing. But he is a really great guy with the best of intentions and is very kind. So I am excited to see our friendship blossom some more because I've only known him a few months and in that short time we didn't get to know each other well and rushed into the relationship. I just hope it brings more good than bad.


----------



## Surlysomething

I never thought my distrust of people could get any worse than it already is.

But it can. Oh...it can.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I never thought my distrust of people could get any worse than it already is.
> 
> But it can. Oh...it can.



It's just you and I against the world lady. You.And.Me.


----------



## firefly

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's just you and I against the world lady. You.And.Me.



THIS is making me unhappy...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

firefly said:


> THIS is making me unhappy...



Anyone can join really. Please, feel free!


----------



## loopytheone

Sad times again with my sister's dog, Freedom. We left him with my mother with his cone off for an hour and came home and he had ripped all the hair out of his back leg and licked it until he bled. He was finally getting over the places he did this to before and we are doing everything we can to stop him itching... the only other choice is steroids, and as he has heart failure that will make his life even shorter. He has his cone on now, and he attacked my sister earlier, then had a massive fight with my dog, Luna... both dogs have had to be bathed as Luna got a tick from somewhere so we have got them both tick collars as we don't want to upset Free's skin with more drops or tablets...

It is starting to feel like Free's time with us is really limited now. He just can't clear infections and it feels like his skin is just loosing its integrity...


----------



## biglynch

So this one got me today and I have no idea why. I think I'm angry that I had a shit reaction. I used to date a wonderful woman many years back. Today I heard she's getting married soon. Now I haven't seen her in 5 year minimum but I felt a bit gutted, and dare I admit it, jealous!

IM SO ANGRY ABOUT THAT.

I'm going to bed and hopefully when I wake up I won't be acting like a dick.


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> So this one got me today and I have no idea why. I think I'm angry that I had a shit reaction. I used to date a wonderful woman many years back. Today I heard she's getting married soon. Now I haven't seen her in 5 year minimum but I felt a bit gutted, and dare I admit it, jealous!
> 
> IM SO ANGRY ABOUT THAT.
> 
> I'm going to bed and hopefully when I wake up I won't be acting like a dick.



I think it is normal to feel a bit like that, though there isn't really a reason why. I say just roll with it and try not to beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Amaranthine

On Friday, one of my grandmas fell down and got hurt. We ended up taking her to the emergency room. And waited there for over 13 hours because they were disorganized and inefficient as fuck. 

Today we were supposed to go out to the fair and actually have a decent day. But they ended up having to go to the hospital, to find that the doctors don't want her going home at all. She's confused, there's a chance she may have cancer again, they don't think she can take care of her self. Etc etc etc nursing home. 

And to top it off, best of it, my parents are fighting over it. Constantly. Just shouting at each other over what could have been done differently. My mom thinks my dad should have just taken her home immediately after they doctors found nothing was broken (knowing that my grandma would loath being in a nursing home.) My dad thinks that it would be impractical because it would be too much trouble trying to take care of her at home. My mom had to deal with the same thing with my other grandma and is nearly constantly miserable over having to go over and take care of her every day. 

So, in my book, another point for medical euthanasia. Cause in the end, both of my grandmothers have no desire to be alive, taking care of them is making my parents miserable, and it's hard to not share the feeling when literally everyone in your family is unhappy.


----------



## lille

Just put all of assignments for the semester into my to-do list. I have a bad feeling I'm not going to get much sleep this semester. Some of these professors seems to forget that I have four other classes plus 20-25 hours a week at my internship.


----------



## biglynch

loopytheone said:


> I think it is normal to feel a bit like that, though there isn't really a reason why. I say just roll with it and try not to beat yourself up over it.



Your right, it took me a few days of being a miserable git to realise. How's the pooches getting along. 



Amaranthine said:


> On Friday, one of my grandmas fell down and got hurt. We ended up taking her to the emergency room. And waited there for over 13 hours because they were disorganized and inefficient as fuck.
> 
> Today we were supposed to go out to the fair and actually have a decent day. But they ended up having to go to the hospital, to find that the doctors don't want her going home at all. She's confused, there's a chance she may have cancer again, they don't think she can take care of her self. Etc etc etc nursing home.
> 
> And to top it off, best of it, my parents are fighting over it. Constantly. Just shouting at each other over what could have been done differently. My mom thinks my dad should have just taken her home immediately after they doctors found nothing was broken (knowing that my grandma would loath being in a nursing home.) My dad thinks that it would be impractical because it would be too much trouble trying to take care of her at home. My mom had to deal with the same thing with my other grandma and is nearly constantly miserable over having to go over and take care of her every day.
> 
> So, in my book, another point for medical euthanasia. Cause in the end, both of my grandmothers have no desire to be alive, taking care of them is making my parents miserable, and it's hard to not share the feeling when literally everyone in your family is unhappy.



I won't get too long winded here but my nan had dementia and many other illnesses she was confused 24/7 and yep I could not agree more. She would absolutely refuse carehomes but hated been on her own. We had no way of caring for her on a perminant basis, as my mum was also at the time rather unwell. 

My mum passed away first, and we could not tell my nan as she was to ill.

Anyways it was crap it caused arguments and I couldn't agree with you more. I'm very sorry to hear about your current issues, I wish you the best, and I hope things improve.


----------



## bayone

Sympathy to everyone who's been in that situation.


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine, I'm sorry that you and your family have to go through this. I don't think there are any easy answers for end-of-life issues. If your parents have siblings, it would be nice if they could get a little constructive help with caregiving and decision making, because both of those things are huge responsibilities, but I realize that family dynamics can make that extremely difficult. I hope that once your parents have a chance to sort through some of their emotions they will be able to move forward together. 

biglynch, I'm sorry that your family had such a rough time as well and that you've already experienced the pain of losing a parent in addition to the loss of your nan.

Also, as loopy said, please don't be so hard on yourself for feeling blind-sided by the news about your friend's marriage plans. I don't think any of us can really help how we feel, but admitting those feelings, taking care of yourself, and carrying on with your work and outings with friends the way you have done seems to be a very mature and healthy way to deal with them. 

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## biglynch

MsBrightside said:


> Amaranthine, I'm sorry that you and your family have to go through this. I don't think there are any easy answers for end-of-life issues. If your parents have siblings, it would be nice if they could get a little constructive help with caregiving and decision making, because both of those things are huge responsibilities, but I realize that family dynamics can make that extremely difficult. I hope that once your parents have a chance to sort through some of their emotions they will be able to move forward together.
> 
> biglynch, I'm sorry that your family had such a rough time as well and that you've already experienced the pain of losing a parent in addition to the loss of your nan.
> 
> Also, as loopy said, please don't be so hard on yourself for feeling blind-sided by the news about your friend's marriage plans. I don't think any of us can really help how we feel, but admitting those feelings, taking care of yourself, and carrying on with your work and outings with friends the way you have done seems to be a very mature and healthy way to deal with them.
> 
> Hugs to both of you.


Ah thanks I'm cool though. Just caught me by surprise with the news I think. With the other stuff I don't dwell on it but I appreciate the sentiments.


----------



## tankyguy

I can empathize with anyone who has to care for an elderly relative. My uncle has several long term illnesses including being a stroke victim. He lives alone but can't really look after himself. Homecare workers, my mother and I all take turns cleaning his place. He can't cook for himself so I bring him 2-3 meals a day, depending on the days Homecare visits. We get his groceries, do his laundry, handle his finances and banking. He should be in full time managed care but refuses because they won't let him smoke.


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> On Friday, one of my grandmas fell down and got hurt. We ended up taking her to the emergency room. And waited there for over 13 hours because they were disorganized and inefficient as fuck.
> 
> Today we were supposed to go out to the fair and actually have a decent day. But they ended up having to go to the hospital, to find that the doctors don't want her going home at all. She's confused, there's a chance she may have cancer again, they don't think she can take care of her self. Etc etc etc nursing home.
> 
> And to top it off, best of it, my parents are fighting over it. Constantly. Just shouting at each other over what could have been done differently. My mom thinks my dad should have just taken her home immediately after they doctors found nothing was broken (knowing that my grandma would loath being in a nursing home.) My dad thinks that it would be impractical because it would be too much trouble trying to take care of her at home. My mom had to deal with the same thing with my other grandma and is nearly constantly miserable over having to go over and take care of her every day.
> 
> So, in my book, another point for medical euthanasia. Cause in the end, both of my grandmothers have no desire to be alive, taking care of them is making my parents miserable, and it's hard to not share the feeling when literally everyone in your family is unhappy.



That's a very tough issue you're dealing with there. We had it with my grandmothers a few years ago - it was a terrible time. Death in the end did come as a release - and we had to make the decision to not do everything that might have been medically possible. At 90 respectively 95 prolonging life at all means to us was not only against personal wishes, but also not necessarily nature's plan either.

Nevertheless - it's your day today and the perspective must be on your future. So have a happy birthday Amaranthine - may the coming 364 days of the new year in your life bring you at least one positive, inspiring experience for each of them.


----------



## Surlysomething

So many families are going through this these days and it's only going to get 'worse' as the baby boomers get older and health care keeps people alive but their quality of life might not be that great. I feel you on this as i've had a few people in my life struggle dealing with their parents and we've had the loss of grandparents in my family as well. People really need to be on the same page or all hell breaks loose. My heart goes out to you all..it's a difficult time. Try and find some extra patience. -hug-





Amaranthine said:


> On Friday, one of my grandmas fell down and got hurt. We ended up taking her to the emergency room. And waited there for over 13 hours because they were disorganized and inefficient as fuck.
> 
> Today we were supposed to go out to the fair and actually have a decent day. But they ended up having to go to the hospital, to find that the doctors don't want her going home at all. She's confused, there's a chance she may have cancer again, they don't think she can take care of her self. Etc etc etc nursing home.
> 
> And to top it off, best of it, my parents are fighting over it. Constantly. Just shouting at each other over what could have been done differently. My mom thinks my dad should have just taken her home immediately after they doctors found nothing was broken (knowing that my grandma would loath being in a nursing home.) My dad thinks that it would be impractical because it would be too much trouble trying to take care of her at home. My mom had to deal with the same thing with my other grandma and is nearly constantly miserable over having to go over and take care of her every day.
> 
> So, in my book, another point for medical euthanasia. Cause in the end, both of my grandmothers have no desire to be alive, taking care of them is making my parents miserable, and it's hard to not share the feeling when literally everyone in your family is unhappy.


----------



## Saisha

Amaranthine said:


> Your post....



You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> ...



All I can say I hope things start getting better, keep your chin up and lots of hugs to you *HUGS!* None of that sounds easy at all, but you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Amaranthine

Seriously, I don't think I can compose any sort of 'thank you' good enough. I wish it were a less common situation to have to deal with, but I suppose it's pretty hard to avoid now; so I'm sorry to everyone who's had to deal with it as well, and especially with worse circumstances. Things seem much better now; I guess the initial explosion was just overwhelming, and I don't do particularly well around near constant fighting. So thank you all again.



biglynch said:


> Anyways it was crap it caused arguments and I couldn't agree with you more. I'm very sorry to hear about your current issues, I wish you the best, and I hope things improve.



That's really awful with both your mom and grandmother; but I'm glad you made it through that. 




MsBrightside said:


> Amaranthine, I'm sorry that you and your family have to go through this. I don't think there are any easy answers for end-of-life issues. If your parents have siblings, it would be nice if they could get a little constructive help with caregiving and decision making, because both of those things are huge responsibilities, but I realize that family dynamics can make that extremely difficult. I hope that once your parents have a chance to sort through some of their emotions they will be able to move forward together.



Yeah, that's part of the problem. My Dad's sister died when I was younger, and my mom's brother just recently died of pancreatic cancer. I suppose my family isn't super good at the whole...staying alive thing. But thank you so much.



tankyguy said:


> I can empathize with anyone who has to care for an elderly relative. He should be in full time managed care but refuses because they won't let him smoke.



That's completely ridiculous. I can understand not wanting to have your autonomy limited; my grandma really resents not being able to drive anymore. But refusing proper care that would alleviate the strain on the rest of the family because of that? I think there's a line where someone's just being too obstinately inconsiderate...



agouderia said:


> Nevertheless - it's your day today and the perspective must be on your future. So have a happy birthday Amaranthine - may the coming 364 days of the new year in your life bring you at least one positive, inspiring experience for each of them.



Thank you so much; I'll certainly try my best. 



Surlysomething said:


> So many families are going through this these days and it's only going to get 'worse' as the baby boomers get older and health care keeps people alive but their quality of life might not be that great. I feel you on this as i've had a few people in my life struggle dealing with their parents and we've had the loss of grandparents in my family as well. People really need to be on the same page or all hell breaks loose. My heart goes out to you all..it's a difficult time. Try and find some extra patience. -hug-



Thank you  It really is quite a problem...and I'm not sure I ever would have thought of it before encountering it personally. Of course better health care is good...but especially in the US, with our shit health-care system, it seems like people are getting boned with finding a way to feasibly manage getting care that they can actually afford now that medical technology has allowed them to live so long. And especially with your point of it likely getting worse, I think people seriously need to start thinking about finding better solutions for this, because it sinks everyone's quality of life :/


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> Seriously, I don't think I can compose any sort of 'thank you' good enough. I wish it were a less common situation to have to deal with, but I suppose it's pretty hard to avoid now; so I'm sorry to everyone who's had to deal with it as well, and especially with worse circumstances. Things seem much better now; I guess the initial explosion was just overwhelming, and I don't do particularly well around near constant fighting. So thank you all again.



I stumbled across this a little late, but I really would like to add to all the encouragements. Perhaps especially with the near constant fighting. I'm so glad the conflicts have abated some. And even though I've gone pretty quiet lately, I'm just a PM away if you need a sounding board.

I'm in a relatively similar kind of boat. My grandma's had a bad-sounding cough for two weeks, too stubborn to visit a doctor. She finally went today. Lung infection. There's also the whole 'nursing home vs. us building a granny flat for her vs. her going to live with my uncle' debate that's been going on for three years now. Some fights are happening too, my dad and uncle (her sons) are hardly speaking to each other. Mom and dad are having the occasional spat over it too. I don't always know who to feel worse for. She's incredibly independent for her age, though she's slowing down in many ways. It must be very hard for her. But she's not making it nearly easy on anyone else either.

And just on a personal relationship note, good lord, is she judgemental about every minute thing. I hardly know how to handle her anymore. It's amazing the mixture of frustration, annoyance, worry and care one can feel.


----------



## Saisha

If no one has yet, I strongly advise that someone in your family look into the legalities of being a caregiver and what documents are needed for medical care as well as financial issues that will be coming up. There are plenty of resources online available to help as well as local/regional senior citizens centers/social workers and estate planners.


----------



## shandyman

Blimey Amaranthine, you really are having a rough time. It sounds terrifyingly similar to what happen with my maternal grandmother. End is life care is a nasty business as its only over going to end one way and the one person who it affect most often gets the smallest say in how it does end. I agree steps do need to be taken (and are here in UK) for euthanasia under certain circumstances to be permitted. I know the doctor who treated my grandmother towards the end did 'help' in some ways.
You and your family have my best wishes


----------



## MsBrightside

I feel for you, Amaranthine and ODFFA, in regards to the family conflict. My parents divorced when I was 18 and had been unhappy for years before that. Even now, over a quarter of a century later, they can hardly bear to be in the same room together, let alone speak to one another; it makes family get-togethers like holidays and weddings rather difficult, to say the least. I certainly hope your parents have learned to deal with one another over the years better than that. If not, it's probably best to avoid the heat of the conflict (my personal coping strategy, especially when I was still a teen living at home) and offer any help you might be in a position to provide in a more private moment, when cooler heads prevail. 

ODFFA: your grandmother sounds rather feisty! That can be very difficult for loved ones to deal with, but it probably bodes well for her overall health and recovery. 

Saisha raises a good point about the legal aspects of caring for an elderly family member. When my mother was taking care of her father after a stroke, she had both legal and medical powers of attorney. 

tankyguy: you are an awesome nephew to do all of those things for your uncle (especially since he does sound rather trying). I hope he lets you, your mom, and his other caretakers know how much he appreciates your help. The world would be a better place with more people like you.


----------



## Surlysomething

I think it's good to reach out and talk to people that have been through similar situations and see what kind of advice they have or resources you can access.

You also have to dig deep and find that extra patience, you know? We're all going to be old and sick or just old one day and it would be nice to recognize what we put out there might come back to bite us in the ass.

Good luck..lots of good thoughts your way.





Amaranthine said:


> Thank you  It really is quite a problem...and I'm not sure I ever would have thought of it before encountering it personally. Of course better health care is good...but especially in the US, with our shit health-care system, it seems like people are getting boned with finding a way to feasibly manage getting care that they can actually afford now that medical technology has allowed them to live so long. And especially with your point of it likely getting worse, I think people seriously need to start thinking about finding better solutions for this, because it sinks everyone's quality of life :/


----------



## x0emnem0x

I believe our oldest kitty is starting to show signs up CDS or just quite possibly old age... she meows a TON, especially at night (signs that may point to that she forgets where she is or is lost), excessive cleaning herself, is very clingy to just me in particular lately, not sure why, and then will come and sit on my bed and just stare at the wall... had this kitty since I was a kid, so just makes me a little uneasy.


----------



## Tad

After some back and forth, it looks like my phone is well and truly dead. Overall I love the plan that I'm on (and my provider), but I still have a year on my existing plan. Which means that I need to just go buy an unlocked phone on my own, and move my sim card over.

This is a absolutely pure "first world problem" type of thing. It is all just priorities, and I hate having to internally debate priorities. I have to decide how much I just get the cheapest smart phone, just to have something, and how much I put money into something better that I'll be happy with. The frustration is that what money I have set aside personally at the moment is ear-marked for other things. So I'm torn, get a phone that I may not be happy with? Get something I like, but go cheap on an anniversary present? Do without for a few months while I save up? Declare it an emergency and go into our savings account? It really isn't so much stress about money as stress about priorities.


----------



## freakyfred

I miss my canadian friends. I hope I get to go back soon. Ireland is cold and lonely.


----------



## spookytwigg

So yesterday I sent emails to several estate agents with the intention of viewing some flats, I asked if they could give me times I might be able to view on Friday (my only day off this week) it was through a website that has my phone details and every single one of them sent me a voice message telling me to ring them up and one of them even sent me a bloody email to tell me that I'd been sent a voice message telling me to ring. I don't have spare time in the day when they are open for business, I assumed them having email facilities would mean I could contact them that way, but apparently they are unaware of technology (or people working the same hours as them possibly).

Sorry for the rant, for some reason this has really ticked me off.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> I miss my canadian friends. I hope I get to go back soon. Ireland is cold and lonely.



I like cold, I like lonely. I'm heading to Dublin next year.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like cold, I like lonely. I'm heading to Dublin next year.



...who gets to break it to Hozay that he's not Canadian? Poor little fella is going to be heartbroken...:really sad:


----------



## ODFFA

djudex said:


> ...who gets to break it to Hozay that he's not Canadian? Poor little fella is going to be heartbroken...:really sad:



Get outta here you with your ignorant trolling! Hozay IS Canadian! He's just trapped in an American's body. I happen to know how it feels to have to take all those damn culture pills every day; and there seems to be no end to the waiting list for nationality reconstructive surgery :sad:

Zay, don't listen to these idiots. Keep fightin' the fight. This lil English Rose knows how it goes.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Who else misses Mr Sensible? He was my penpal. Someone chant with me for him to come back.


----------



## ODFFA

x0emnem0x said:


> Who else misses Mr Sensible? He was my penpal. Someone chant with me for him to come back.



YES. We miss you


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> Get outta here you with your ignorant trolling! Hozay IS Canadian! He's just trapped in an American's body. I happen to know how it feels to have to take all those damn culture pills every day; and there seems to be no end to the waiting list for nationality reconstructive surgery :sad:
> 
> Zay, don't listen to these idiots. Keep fightin' the fight. This lil English Rose knows how it goes.



Aww come on, there's no need for vitriol! Group hug! Hozay, ODFFA, come here you little lugs!


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> ...who gets to break it to Hozay that he's not Canadian? Poor little fella is going to be heartbroken...:really sad:



This made me chuckle.



x0emnem0x said:


> Who else misses Mr Sensible? He was my penpal. Someone chant with me for him to come back.



Yah, I hope he comes back--I always thought his user name was pretty apt, and I really enjoyed his posts! I didn't communicate with him off the boards, but I still miss having him around.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Yah, I hope he comes back--I always thought his user name was pretty apt, and I really enjoyed his posts! I didn't communicate with him off the boards, but I still miss having him around.



We did write back and fourth he was very fun to talk to! He's probably been busy with school I imagine though hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## lille

No matter what I do my dad feels the need to make comments related to my body. He's either telling me I need to eat less pasta and work out more or telling me not to lose any more weight. I can't make him happy. And it's my body and therefore none of his goddamn business. All I want is to feel good about my body.


----------



## djudex

I'd chop off a leg for someone to hold tonight.


----------



## Amaranthine

djudex said:


> I'd chop off a leg for someone to hold tonight.



That's really generous of you, if not a tad morbid. I'm sure someone here's been looking for a nice leg to keep them company. 

(Though I get your meaning and you have my empathies.)


----------



## lille

I feel like I have more things to do than time time to do the things.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I hate that I'm so goddamn emotional... I know I come on here and complain and rant a lot but seriously it's the only thing that keeps me sane anymore... I try to treat my mother with respect but the woman drives me bat shit insane. I try to be nice and she just throws it in my face or does something to make me feel like shit... honestly she just ruined my half decent mood and now I'm sitting here trying not to cry. I go to college, she harasses me, I drop out of college for medical reasons, she rants about how her taxes are gonna be screwed up, I don't have a job, she whines about money, I get a job, she jumps on me about money immediately, I hate it. I am 21 years old and still live at home with mommy. I feel so pathetic. All I want in life is to be HAPPY and I can't ever seem to grasp that for more than a minute it seems. All I want is to move out and be on my own, get my life together, meet someone who GETS me, and I know how good I have it right now, at least I have a home right? There are people out there who really don't have shit and here I am complaining but I can't help it... it sucks when all you do is sit here miserable and being made feel like crap all the time just reminds me of how depressed I am and that it would just be easier to give up and die.


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> Your last few words....



Knock that crap off right now. You will NOT think that. You hear me young lady?!!!!!!!!

You ain't going no where but up to better and more beautiful things and experiences in life, if you keep yourself open to them happening. I know it's hell right now and my words can do little but still....

You are alive and you are making strides, taking charge of where you want to go, even if it doesn't seem like it right now. Focus on your studies, work, and improving you.

Just because she has to wallow in selfishness and self-pity doesn't mean you have to when you're making changes to your life.

You're stronger than that. Or else you wouldn't be bitching about it. 

Love you sweetie


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saisha said:


> Knock that crap off right now. You will NOT think that. You hear me young lady?!!!!!!!!
> 
> You ain't going no where but up to better and more beautiful things and experiences in life, if you keep yourself open to them happening. I know it's hell right now and my words can do little but still....
> 
> You are alive and you are making strides, taking charge of where you want to go, even if it doesn't seem like it right now. Focus on your studies, work, and improving you.
> 
> Just because she has to wallow in selfishness and self-pity doesn't mean you have to when you're making changes to your life.
> 
> You're stronger than that. Or else you wouldn't be bitching about it.
> 
> Love you sweetie



Thank you chicka. I appreciate it.


----------



## Tad

Saisha nailed it, but I'll just add that it is totally apparent from your posts that you have a ton of strengths--and strength--and I have no doubt that you are going to thrive in the long run. Getting the time and space to build your own thing, without it being leached away by other peoples problems, is totally going to be a challenge, but I'm confident you'll find your place to shine.


----------



## MsBrightside

Wise words from Saisha and Tad. 

Your mother seems to be a source of a great deal of negativity for you, x0emenem0x. I hope that your new job will open up some new living options--maybe a roommate? They can create their own brand of trouble, but at this point almost anything sounds better than putting up with a constant emotional guilt trip. In the meantime, try to protect yourself as best you can. I have a couple of difficult relatives and try to go along with them on trivial matters and save my emotional energy for the big issues (i.e. pick your battles.) Also, unless you're someone that thrives on conflict (and it doesn't sound like you are), it's probably a good idea to ignore toxic comments as much as possible, reply in a minimalist or noncomittal fashion that discourages argument, and find ways to make yourself less available as a target. You are so young and have so much to look forward to! Please try to stay strong and don't let anyone else bring you down; people who constantly belittle others are usually revealing their own unresolved issues.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thanks guys. I appreciate the words of wisdom.  I normally do stay quiet, if I argue back it just gets worse, I've learned. I like to believe I am mature but when it comes down to it I'm only 21. I'm young and still trying to figure out how to navigate this world and every stupid thing that has automatically become an expectation as soon as you hit 18 years old... or even 16, if more is expected of you. I am lucky to have a mom who supports me, I am thankful, she drives me crazy, but I love her, and I didn't get my first job until NOW, which is abnormal for people my age. But all the expectations... Get a job, pay bills, go to college, work your life away, get married, have kids... repeat... ugh so many expectations honestly I don't know why as humans we do this to ourselves and it's considered normal. It's more stressful than anything.


----------



## ODFFA

x0emnem0x said:


> /snip/ I didn't get my first job until NOW, which is abnormal for people my age. /snip/



I'm glad people have helped you feel better. The transition to adulthood certainly doesn't always feel smooth and expectations do get piled on rather suddenly in one's 20s. Speaking of kinda-arbitrary expectations, if this helps at all, not having a job until around college age is perfectly normal here in South Africa  Perhaps it doesn't help all that much with the transition thing, but I know from experience it can be beneficial to your growth as a person in other ways.


----------



## Treach

Just got dumped by my girlfriend of two years. Well, it happened on Sunday but I feel within my rights to still be unhappy about it.

On the plus side it means I can de-lurk from these boards. So yay?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Treach said:


> Just got dumped by my girlfriend of two years. Well, it happened on Sunday but I feel within my rights to still be unhappy about it.
> 
> On the plus side it means I can de-lurk from these boards. So yay?



*hugssssss* I'm sorry!  Feel better and definitely de-lurk, we need more people talking about random crap around here!


----------



## prplecat

x0emnem0x said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the words of wisdom.  I normally do stay quiet, if I argue back it just gets worse, I've learned. I like to believe I am mature but when it comes down to it I'm only 21. I'm young and still trying to figure out how to navigate this world and every stupid thing that has automatically become an expectation as soon as you hit 18 years old... or even 16, if more is expected of you. I am lucky to have a mom who supports me, I am thankful, she drives me crazy, but I love her, and I didn't get my first job until NOW, which is abnormal for people my age. But all the expectations... Get a job, pay bills, go to college, work your life away, get married, have kids... repeat... ugh so many expectations honestly I don't know why as humans we do this to ourselves and it's considered normal. It's more stressful than anything.



You MAY have saved the life (or butt!) of my lazy 17 yo son. Seriously...he's lazy by anyone's standards, but I really needed the reminder that not everyone should be forced to live their lives according to the timeline and expectations of others. If his refusal to conform hurts him, then so be it. It won't be MY fault, and I will simply refuse to pity or pamper him. So your rant on here will have been the thing that helps me keep peace in my home. I wish peace to you also, my dear. Peace and love and all the good things that happen in their own good time. (((hugs)))


----------



## lille

Treach said:


> Just got dumped by my girlfriend of two years. Well, it happened on Sunday but I feel within my rights to still be unhappy about it.
> 
> On the plus side it means I can de-lurk from these boards. So yay?



It's good to see you around, just wish it was under happier circumstances.


----------



## Tad

Glad to see you around again, Treach, but sorry it is under such circumstances  (also sorry you didn't feel comfortable coming here while in the relationship).

Good luck on the whole getting over and moving on business, not a 'happy' by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Treach

lille said:


> It's good to see you around, just wish it was under happier circumstances.



Thanks! It's good to see you still kickin' around as well, as I missed our chats.



Tad said:


> Glad to see you around again, Treach, but sorry it is under such circumstances  (also sorry you didn't feel comfortable coming here while in the relationship).
> 
> Good luck on the whole getting over and moving on business, not a 'happy' by any stretch of the imagination



Thanks also! The circumstances are truly crummy, but I am handling it better than the person I was a few years ago would have. Mornings are the worst part, before I've found my brain a suitable distraction haha.

And for what it's worth I had no problem coming here while committed (and did for a decent while). But the ex would get nervous about my online presence in these types of circles so for her sake I decided to make myself scarce.


----------



## lille

Ah, I was wondering where you disappeared to.


----------



## Treach

lille said:


> Ah, I was wondering where you disappeared to.



The mystery has been revealed, and it is quite mundane. But now that I am returned free to message me if you'd like; I would love to catch up!


----------



## loopytheone

Where do I even begin?

Freedom, one of the dogs, has been back to the vets AGAIN as he is off his food, stomach is distended and breathing hard. Turns out his heart still hasn't slowed down with the new tablets and now he is filling up with fluid in the abdomen again. So more tablets of various kinds.

Freddie, my mouse, started hunching over and just sitting and then laying down on the floor with his head on the ground, eyes open, but not moving. When spoken to he gets up and runs around like nothing is the matter but this has happened three times in the past two days. His left eye is also unusually dark and slightly flatter than the right. The vet says there is nothing he can do to help.

My ex keeps messaging out of the blue five months after we split up, telling me how sorry he is and how stupid he has been and blah blah blah. I ignore him and he messages me telling me that his grandma and mum are in hospital. Whilst I am sad about this and hope his family get better soon, I had to block him to stop him from sending messages to me. Somehow I feel like a jerk even though he is trying to emotionally blackmail me into talking to him again...

And now Freedom is throwing up. Wonderful.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Where do I even begin?
> 
> Freedom, one of the dogs, has been back to the vets AGAIN as he is off his food, stomach is distended and breathing hard. Turns out his heart still hasn't slowed down with the new tablets and now he is filling up with fluid in the abdomen again. So more tablets of various kinds.
> 
> Freddie, my mouse, started hunching over and just sitting and then laying down on the floor with his head on the ground, eyes open, but not moving. When spoken to he gets up and runs around like nothing is the matter but this has happened three times in the past two days. His left eye is also unusually dark and slightly flatter than the right. The vet says there is nothing he can do to help.
> 
> My ex keeps messaging out of the blue five months after we split up, telling me how sorry he is and how stupid he has been and blah blah blah. I ignore him and he messages me telling me that his grandma and mum are in hospital. Whilst I am sad about this and hope his family get better soon, I had to block him to stop him from sending messages to me. Somehow I feel like a jerk even though he is trying to emotionally blackmail me into talking to him again...
> 
> And now Freedom is throwing up. Wonderful.


That sounds awful, I hope the vet figures out how to help your dog soon. And I can totally sympathize with the sick rodent, it's awful knowing there's really nothing you can do. And you are definitely not a jerk for blocking him. You are taking care of yourself, which is a really good thing. I hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## x0emnem0x

prplecat said:


> You MAY have saved the life (or butt!) of my lazy 17 yo son. Seriously...he's lazy by anyone's standards, but I really needed the reminder that not everyone should be forced to live their lives according to the timeline and expectations of others. If his refusal to conform hurts him, then so be it. It won't be MY fault, and I will simply refuse to pity or pamper him. So your rant on here will have been the thing that helps me keep peace in my home. I wish peace to you also, my dear. Peace and love and all the good things that happen in their own good time. (((hugs)))



Thank you! They will and have thus far, I've left things in God's hands and he is certainly watching over me.


----------



## Saisha

Treach said:


> Your post....





prplecat said:


> Your post....





loopytheone said:


> Your post....



Very sorry to hear everyone is having rough times of it....all will be in my prayers that life starts getting easier....


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> Thank you! They will and have thus far, I've left things in God's hands and he is certainly watching over me.



 Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saisha said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better!



Not necessarily feeling better back wise, but I meant about everything else.


----------



## lille

I got out of school early, I want to take advantage of the weekend, and all my friends are busy. I have a friend who's in the city partying tonight, but he's here for a bachelor party so it's not like I can just go hang out with him.


----------



## Treach

@Everyone: Thanks for the kind words. Support, even mostly-anonymous internet support, goes a long way in helping me resolve emotional issues. Well, it likely works that way for most people, but I can only speak for me. Natch.

@loopytheone: That all sucks, but the ex thing sounds especially unpleasant. I truly wish that more people, men especially, could let it go Frozen-style.

@lille: Would that I could come enjoy the fall air in the city with you, but sadly I am working until 10 both tonight and tomorrow. Another time, perhaps, if you'd have me.


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> Where do I even begin?
> My ex keeps messaging out of the blue five months after we split up, telling me how sorry he is and how stupid he has been and blah blah blah. I ignore him and he messages me telling me that his grandma and mum are in hospital. Whilst I am sad about this and hope his family get better soon, I had to block him to stop him from sending messages to me. Somehow I feel like a jerk even though he is trying to emotionally blackmail me into talking to him again...



Well, after some careful thought and consideration I have a measured and dignified response using my age and whatever wisdom I may have acquired through the years.

Fuck Him, and the horse he rode in on! He's a coward in the way that he broke things off with you and is proving a continued pattern of behavior in trying to emotionally blackmail you into resuming some kind of relationship with him. From your description of events, I gather that he is a man-child that likely will never reach any level of adult maturity any time soon. You should not feel like a jerk at all, but rather even more justified in your decision to cut him out of your life. It is rather difficult to have any kind of healthy relationship with anyone that is that manipulative. Keep your chin up and carry on. You're perfectly in the right here.

Also, here's to a speedy recovery for your pets!


----------



## rellis10

Seriously getting close to quitting my job. Most of me says that's a stupid choice, but I've very very rarely felt so unwelcome in a workplace as I do now.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Sums this up into one word "ALLERGIES" UGH!! Red Raccoon eyes, watering and swollen so bad that I can't hardly see at of the left eye.


----------



## lille

I'm completely exhausted, all I want to do is decompress and relax but I have to right a critique of a research article that my professor wrote. After spending 7 hours on the Autism and Developmental disabilities unit today, this is just about the last thing I feel like doing.


----------



## MsBrightside

rellis10 said:


> Seriously getting close to quitting my job. Most of me says that's a stupid choice, but I've very very rarely felt so unwelcome in a workplace as I do now.


You seem so personable to me; it's hard to believe that you're truly unwelcome, but it must be difficult to continue working there feeling as you do. I hope you experience a change for the better soon, whether it be improved conditions in your current position or a new opportunity elsewhere.


Ohio Lady said:


> Sums this up into one word "ALLERGIES" UGH!! Red Raccoon eyes, watering and swollen so bad that I can't hardly see at of the left eye.


It seems like Ohio should be about due for a cold snap that might ameliorate your symptoms. I used to have hayfever every year around Labor Day when I lived in the Midwest, but my allergies are much less severe here in Texas. So if you ever get the chance to schedule a trip to a different region of the country during allergy season, go for it! In the meantime, splurge for the good tissues and try to get a little extra sleep: allergies seem to have a way of sapping one's energy.


lille said:


> I'm completely exhausted, all I want to do is decompress and relax but I have to right a critique of a research article that my professor wrote. After spending 7 hours on the Autism and Developmental disabilities unit today, this is just about the last thing I feel like doing.


University and internships can be exhausting, but try to hang in there, lille. It seems like you're chosen a good path for yourself.


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you for all the support guys, I really needed that! <3

I hope everything goes better for you at work, Rellis. Just make sure you have a job lined up somewhere else first before you make any decisions.

Ohio Lady, do you take anti-histamines? I know they help for me and they might help for you too?

I am really sorry you are so exhausted Lille. I know I loved learning when I was at uni but found it hard to cope with the workload. Try and make sure you stay hydrated and such when you are working, it is easy to forget.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I am really sorry you are so exhausted Lille. I know I loved learning when I was at uni but found it hard to cope with the workload. Try and make sure you stay hydrated and such when you are working, it is easy to forget.



I do love school, but I'm so ready to just have my master's already. Just eight more months. Unfortunately it is tricky to stay hydrated at my internship because we are not allowed to bring drinks on to the units. I usually just drink a bunch in the morning and when I get home.


----------



## Treach

Being unable to shake this feeling of worthlessness is a real bummer. The rational mind knows that I'm not worthless, but good luck telling the emotional mind that.


----------



## ODFFA

Treach said:


> Being unable to shake this feeling of worthlessness is a real bummer. The rational mind knows that I'm not worthless, but good luck telling the emotional mind that.



This, this and more of this. You took the words right out of my mouth / fingers.

This can be kind of standard after a breakup though. Maybe keeping that in mind is a good starting point for us both? Because, lord, we don't want to get into the territory of beating ourselves up for beating ourselves up. 

I'm sure the rational thoughts will start seeping through given time. It seems your emotional mind is just busy processing a major WTF. Be patient with it


----------



## loopytheone

Treach said:


> Being unable to shake this feeling of worthlessness is a real bummer. The rational mind knows that I'm not worthless, but good luck telling the emotional mind that.





ODFFA said:


> This, this and more of this. You took the words right out of my mouth / fingers.
> 
> This can be kind of standard after a breakup though. Maybe keeping that in mind is a good starting point for us both? Because, lord, we don't want to get into the territory of beating ourselves up for beating ourselves up.
> 
> I'm sure the rational thoughts will start seeping through given time. It seems your emotional mind is just busy processing a major WTF. Be patient with it



Well if it helps, I think you are both awesome.


----------



## Deacone

loopytheone said:


> Well if it helps, I think you are both awesome.




I second that opinion!

And what is making me unhappy? I have a super hangover and there is no food in the house. I may go cry.


----------



## Treach

ODFFA said:


> This, this and more of this. You took the words right out of my mouth / fingers.
> 
> This can be kind of standard after a breakup though. Maybe keeping that in mind is a good starting point for us both? Because, lord, we don't want to get into the territory of beating ourselves up for beating ourselves up.
> 
> I'm sure the rational thoughts will start seeping through given time. It seems your emotional mind is just busy processing a major WTF. Be patient with it



As someone practically dripping with empathy for what is apparently your situation as well, I am sorry to hear it. It sucks to the max. As for the beating oneself up for beating oneself up stage of emotional troubles, I am sadly already there. Truth be told I never really leave there; I walk this weird line between being emotionally mature enough to understand that the things I'm feeling are likely normal and that they will pass and deeply resenting myself for being "weak" enough to feel that way in the first place.

But places like this, and the kind words of folks like yourself, loopytheone, and Deacone help. So thanks!


----------



## biglynch

I'm going to miss this little fool over the next 3 weeks. 

View attachment IMG_20140929_025505.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140929_025516.jpg


----------



## lille

Just in a generally crappy mood.


----------



## biglynch

going bad! i lost my wallet. I'm screwed!


----------



## MsBrightside

biglynch said:


> going bad! i lost my wallet. I'm screwed!



Oh, no! You lost your wallet in NYC? I hope that you still have your passport and that some good Samaritan will find your wallet and try to contact you. Someone was kind enough to do that for me once when I left mine in a restaurant in the Washington, D. C. area. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## biglynch

MsBrightside said:


> Oh, no! You lost your wallet in NYC? I hope that you still have your passport and that some good Samaritan will find your wallet and try to contact you. Someone was kind enough to do that for me once when I left mine in a restaurant in the Washington, D. C. area. My fingers are crossed for you!



Yep, the problem is I have no ID in it other than the Bank Cards. So if it was found you'd never know it was mine.


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> Yep, the problem is I have no ID in it other than the Bank Cards. So if it was found you'd never know it was mine.



Oh no! I hope by some miracle it makes it's way back to you.


----------



## MsBrightside

biglynch said:


> Yep, the problem is I have no ID in it other than the Bank Cards. So if it was found you'd never know it was mine.



I'm so glad that you still have your passport at least. Mine was temporarily confiscated once when I was traveling abroad pending the deposit of some kind of fee in a goverment-approved bank, and it was a very scary feeling. 

The person who found my wallet played detective and called my credit company, who in turn called me; but if yours is truly gone, I hope that your bank has a branch or affiliate here in the US who will be helpful in cancelling your old cards and issuing new ones right away. 

I also hope that things go much more smoothly for the rest of your trip. Those of us here in the US want you to have a great time so you'll be eager to come back!


----------



## freakyfred

Am getting teeth extracted today. Am super nervous aaa.


----------



## Tad

Good luck Fred!


----------



## LeoGibson

A job I thought I had a pretty good shot hasn't contacted me in over a month. Seems pretty clear that they are either not hiring right now, or not hiring me right now. Either way it isn't the outcome I desired.


----------



## loopytheone

My favourite medical drama showed a medic being hugely fat shaming and discriminating and when she was called out on it she refused to apologise and said it was 'tough love' and was praised for being 'strong and sassy'. >___> Also, the bigger person in question was a horrible stereotype, going on about how he was 'not fat but big boned' in a really whiney voice and also portrayed as stupid. 

I don't have words.


----------



## GhostEater

House has an episode like that if I recall, but the fat character was at least was a bit more human. I guess House wouldn't be House without being a jackass but that didn't stop me from frowning every time her subplot came up.


----------



## Melian

As much as everyone might agree that it is "for the best," getting divorced is still a soul-crushing experience, even for those of us with blunted affect. Although I'll recover quickly, I'm worried about my ex, because he is so dependent and overly emotional.

We didn't separate for lack of love - we just diverged too much and then hit an impasse on some fundamental beliefs. Now I'm wondering if I could have compromised further without totally losing my mind, and doubting that anyone will ever care for me as much as he did/does. It just feels like failure.


----------



## Tad

Sorry that you and he are suffering through this. I think you have to trust the you that was living the marriage to have made the right call, but that doesn't make the pain and trauma any less :-( Wishing you healing, and while that happens wishing you some distractions.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Sorry that you and he are suffering through this. I think you have to trust the you that was living the marriage to have made the right call, but that doesn't make the pain and trauma any less :-( Wishing you healing, and while that happens wishing you some distractions.



Thank you, Tad.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> As much as everyone might agree that it is "for the best," getting divorced is still a soul-crushing experience, even for those of us with blunted affect. Although I'll recover quickly, I'm worried about my ex, because he is so dependent and overly emotional.
> 
> We didn't separate for lack of love - we just diverged too much and then hit an impasse on some fundamental beliefs. Now I'm wondering if I could have compromised further without totally losing my mind, and doubting that anyone will ever care for me as much as he did/does. It just feels like failure.



Break ups/divorces suck, period. I'm sure he'll be lost right now, but he'll end up recovering fully. Time heals break ups/divorces. 

And you'll find someone who loves and cares for you as much as him and he'll find someone the same.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> Break ups/divorces suck, period. I'm sure he'll be lost right now, but he'll end up recovering fully. Time heals break ups/divorces.
> 
> And you'll find someone who loves and cares for you as much as him and he'll find someone the same.



His name is Hozay. 

Canadian Citizenship, here I come.


----------



## ODFFA

Melian said:


> As much as everyone might agree that it is "for the best," getting divorced is still a soul-crushing experience, even for those of us with blunted affect. Although I'll recover quickly, I'm worried about my ex, because he is so dependent and overly emotional.
> 
> *We didn't separate for lack of love - we just diverged too much and then hit an impasse on some fundamental beliefs.* Now I'm wondering if I could have compromised further without totally losing my mind, and doubting that anyone will ever care for me as much as he did/does. It just feels like failure.



That kind of breakup has its own unique set of soul-crushingness indeed. Plus, any divorce, with all the legalities and life-altering arrangements, is a remarkably shitty thing to go through even when it's amicable. 

I truly do wish you both the best. 

And to the Canadian border officers that are about to encounter a major influx of dimsfolk, good luck!


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> That kind of breakup has its own unique set of soul-crushingness indeed. Plus, any divorce, with all the legalities and life-altering arrangements, is a remarkably shitty thing to go through even when it's amicable.
> 
> I truly do wish you both the best.
> 
> And to the Canadian border officers that are about to encounter a major influx of dimsfolk, good luck!



Poor Canada's border. Its all about to get a bit Battle Royal, but with fat dudes. 

I'm sure that a joke is in there somewhere... Hmm Cattle Royal, na... Battle royal with cheese!
Yes I'm going with that.

Also breakups suck balls, I for one deal with them horrifically. 
Oh and I lost a lot of San Francisco pics, leaving me none of the bridge. 2nd camera fuck up.


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> Break ups/divorces suck, period. I'm sure he'll be lost right now, but he'll end up recovering fully. Time heals break ups/divorces.
> 
> And you'll find someone who loves and cares for you as much as him and he'll find someone the same.



You're right. I'm still going to worry about his mental state in the short term, though. You probably know how spastic he is, by now.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> His name is Hozay.
> 
> Canadian Citizenship, here I come.



Oh shiiiiiiit. We ARE going to hang out, one day. You can be my 6th Dims meet-up. 



ODFFA said:


> That kind of breakup has its own unique set of soul-crushingness indeed. Plus, any divorce, with all the legalities and life-altering arrangements, is a remarkably shitty thing to go through even when it's amicable.
> 
> I truly do wish you both the best.
> 
> And to the Canadian border officers that are about to encounter a major influx of dimsfolk, good luck!



Thank you :wubu:



biglynch said:


> Poor Canada's border. Its all about to get a bit Battle Royal, but with fat dudes.
> 
> I'm sure that a joke is in there somewhere... Hmm Cattle Royal, na... Battle royal with cheese!
> Yes I'm going with that.
> 
> Also breakups suck balls, I for one deal with them horrifically.
> Oh and I lost a lot of San Francisco pics, leaving me none of the bridge. 2nd camera fuck up.



Boo to lost pics. Have to take another trip and get some more


----------



## GhostEater

My laptop's getting dementia. The screen keeps going out and it struggles to transfer from my external hard drive where it used to be smooth. 

I've had it for almost five years and it's gotten me through some rough times. Still, it gives me an excuse to buy a new one. I might actually be able to play all the modern games I bought at the Steam sale. Of course this is gonna set me back $800-$1400.

But my laptop is essential. It's a staple of my life. So I better put up with using it for five minutes at a time or just bite the bullet and buy a rebound gerbil to replace the one that ran away to join the circus.


----------



## Micara

My job is steadily becoming more and more like The Devil Wears Prada. Only with less fashion. The devil in my office wears mom jeans and shirts a size too small.


----------



## GrowingBoy

Anjula said:


> My sex drive is really ruining my life. As stupid as it sounds but its true and really frustrating



Do not stress; just accept yourself and your needs.

Also, know there is a well proven cure to high libido: Marriage and children.


----------



## GhostEater

My fat ass broke the wheel off an office chair at work.  I'm pretty embarrassed right now. I'm debating whether or not to tell my boss or to stick it back on and let him find out on his own.


----------



## loopytheone

GhostEater said:


> My fat ass broke the wheel off an office chair at work.  I'm pretty embarrassed right now. I'm debating whether or not to tell my boss or to stick it back on and let him find out on his own.



...that does suck and I am sorry it happened and you feel embarrassed about it, but if it helps, the FFA part of me finds that really hot.


----------



## GhostEater

...that mitigates it a little I guess.


----------



## MsBrightside

Micara said:


> My job is steadily becoming more and more like The Devil Wears Prada. Only with less fashion. The devil in my office wears mom jeans and shirts a size too small.



Your description made me laugh, but I'm sure the reality isn't as funny. I hope your situation improves soon. 



GhostEater said:


> My fat ass broke the wheel off an office chair at work.  I'm pretty embarrassed right now. I'm debating whether or not to tell my boss or to stick it back on and let him find out on his own.



This kind of thing happens to everyone. (It's happened to me, and I'm a medium-sized woman.) A lot of office furniture is cheap/poorly made; and even the good stuff wears out sometimes, so you shouldn't feel bad about it. Just tell your boss and frame it as a safety issue; he won't want to be responsible for anyone getting injured.


----------



## Surlysomething

Just tell him. Shit like that happens to everyone.
Plus, furniture is made like crap these days.

Joke it off. 



GhostEater said:


> My fat ass broke the wheel off an office chair at work.  I'm pretty embarrassed right now. I'm debating whether or not to tell my boss or to stick it back on and let him find out on his own.


----------



## CastingPearls

One of my pets' fairy godmothers sent the funds for an aquarium heater so Sequin won't freeze this winter. Because of help from friends, I'm slowly catching up on bills. Unfortunately, in the midst of taking care of one, my car wouldn't start, so roadside assistance assisted. The moment they left (and announced he was going home for the night), the car began to smoke from under the hood (not overheating, though) and I had to stop idleing, so the car stopped and won't start again. 
I have no money to fix this car. I have nothing left to sell to fix this car. I'm not even eligible to donate plasma. I'm screwed.


----------



## LeoGibson

Job interview didn't pan out. It wouldn't be a good fit for me long term so I decided to pass on it.


----------



## Yakatori

Regularly preparing for these types of interviews. Actively pursuing in a competitive environment. Because, when a truly better opportunity arises, you'll want to be able to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sorry, R. 

You'll have better luck next time, i'm sure.



LeoGibson said:


> Job interview didn't pan out. It wouldn't be a good fit for me long term so I decided to pass on it.


----------



## Tad

This: http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/att...ldier-shot-at-national-war-memorial-1.2808710

What exactly is anyone proving by shooting a soldier standing at a memorial to those who died in war? And if you look at the war memorial in Ottawa, it is anything but a glorification of war. ( http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zOnRQ4gIN...AAV5E/uHLku1pAL0E/s1600/ottawa+monument+i.JPG is a view of the main part of the sculpture).

PS. neither I nore any of my family are in that area. I don't think any of my friends would be down that way today either. But somebody's family has been ripped apart.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sorry, R.
> 
> You'll have better luck next time, i'm sure.



Thanks! Actually my luck was ok, I got the job, but after getting the full layout of it plus the health insurance and benefits package, it didn't measure up good enough to make me want to change jobs.


----------



## loopytheone

Well, the flat viewing I was so excited about didn't happen. I was due to view the flat at 3.30pm and they phoned me at 10 to confirm the appointment... then text me an hour later to tell me not to come because they had sold it to somebody else. 

I know that these things happen and they are just doing business but they could have told me there was somebody else viewing it that day, or just generally handled it better...

Ah well, back to the search it is!

Their flat was probably rubbish and smelly and tiny and I don't even care so whatever.


----------



## biglynch

loopytheone said:


> Well, the flat viewing I was so excited about didn't happen. I was due to view the flat at 3.30pm and they phoned me at 10 to confirm the appointment... then text me an hour later to tell me not to come because they had sold it to somebody else.
> 
> I know that these things happen and they are just doing business but they could have told me there was somebody else viewing it that day, or just generally handled it better...
> 
> Ah well, back to the search it is!
> 
> Their flat was probably rubbish and smelly and tiny and I don't even care so whatever.



Agreed you'll find something even awesomerere!

I'm gutted I'm back in the UK. Its cold wet, and not fun. The first person I spoke to in the UK to ask for help in the UK was a total dick! So I lost my temper fast. Welcome home


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> Agreed you'll find something even awesomerere!
> 
> I'm gutted I'm back in the UK. Its cold wet, and not fun. The first person I spoke to in the UK to ask for help in the UK was a total dick! So I lost my temper fast. Welcome home



Thank you! And I am sorry you had a rubbish return home, we both just need to learn the kamehameha or falcon punch so we can deal with rude people. *nods*


----------



## Tad

Sorry that happened Loopy—that does happen a lot with rental places. I’ve had a couple of places yanked out from under my feet when I thought I was pretty locked in to get them, it just seems to be the nature of things—people want to get it rented, so no matter what they say, if an opportunity comes up to get paperwork signed and a deposit taken, they’ll grab it. You kind of have to get your elbows sharpened and ignore all that training to queue in an orderly manner, lol.

BL: post-vacation time is just the worse! I hope you don’t get sick to seal the deal (*knock on wood*). I hope you find some comforting things to do to help cushion the blow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biglynch said:


> Agreed you'll find something even awesomerere!
> 
> I'm gutted I'm back in the UK. Its cold wet, and not fun. The first person I spoke to in the UK to ask for help in the UK was a total dick! So I lost my temper fast. Welcome home



This post made me curious...we're people "nicer" to you where you just came back from?


----------



## biglynch

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This post made me curious...we're people "nicer" to you where you just came back from?



In general I find the people in America more approachable and nicer. I'm tired of the British bad attitude. Its rife.


----------



## Melian

biglynch said:


> In general I find the people in America more approachable and nicer. I'm tired of the British bad attitude. Its rife.



I always notice this, too (that Americans are friendly and approachable).


----------



## Treach

I by no means speak for all Americans, but I am typically friendly and approachable to a fault when it comes to strangers. I save my inherent snarky dickishness for my friends.


----------



## Yakatori

I've always thought of Canadians as -THE- most friendly, easy-going. In fact, when my best friend married a Canadian in Canada that was the most immediately recognizable difference in dealing with strangers. 

Like, even the customs agents on the other side seemed as different as night and day: In New York, everyone looked like they were straight from central-casting for an episode of _Law & Order_. Some kind of frumpy; but mostly gristled & edgy-looking, with a completely stoic facial expression. Then, once landed in Alberta, our group was immediately met by a phalanx of some of the toothiest, most radiant smiles. All bright-eye and bushy-tailed with perfectly-pressed & fitted uniforms; starched collars & epaulets as stiff as their ram-rod straight posture. And a lot of just, to me, strangely enthusiastic & ernest-sounding "_Hello!_" and "_Welcome!_", all as if they were trying to make it seem like more of a customer-service type of experience than just, yannow, security. 

When the guy asked me about the purpose of my visit, I just explained it all matter-of-factly, gesturing towards the whole group I was with, "_Oh we're all from NY, here for my school-friend's wedding to a girl from Calgary..._" And he's like "_Oh-my-gosh! How *won*-der-*ful*... Isn't that *fan*-tas-tic!!_" And it was like he really meant it. And then whole group of them, of mostly young agents, are all nodding their heads in unison, confirming "_Oh, yeAh; yeAh, that's grEAt!; how ex-CITtinG..._" Like almost as if it's actually-exciting, for them.

Naturally, I don't want any trouble; so I find myself playing along....and it just keeps going back and forth.

At first, I wondered if, maybe, it was partly an east versus west-coast type of thing. Or just that, where we left, it was still then 5 in the morning and this was just a particularly young group still in training.

Till, later that night, I woke up at about 3 in morning, hungry. I didn't have a car where I was staying and didn't want to wake anyone else up. So, walking just outside of the hotel parking-lot towards a set of golden arches, I fail to realize that only the drive-thru is still open. Except, between my hunger and general disorientation, I attempt what would otherwise seem unthinkable: knock on the window. And the guy actually just takes & processes my order like it's no big deal! 

In America, of course, there's like 99 reasons you can't just expect that to work.

I dunno, maybe there's somewhat of a novelty factor at work. Like, if you have a British accent, Americans respond to you as if you're James Bond or a rock star or what have you. Or, alternatively, if you're a Canadian in America or anywhere else in the outside world, it makes you seem like a little brother-from-another mother or cousin who's outside of his or her natural element (i.e a country-mouse in the big city). So, then, it would make sense for an American to want to try to help or protect you.


----------



## lille

He has a perfectly valid reason for wanting to just go to bed, but I hate not getting to talk to my boyfriend before bed. Especially today when I had a lot I wanted to talk about. Today was a complete emotional roller coaster and I haven't gotten to really talk about it or process it and I was really looking forward to talking to him.


----------



## Treach

Mood swings. I keep alternating between depressed and angry and both modes suck. It's fine when I'm intoxicated and therefore my brain has throttled down, but it would be super helpful if I could get my shit together when sober.


----------



## MsBrightside

loopytheone said:


> Well, the flat viewing I was so excited about didn't happen. I was due to view the flat at 3.30pm and they phoned me at 10 to confirm the appointment... then text me an hour later to tell me not to come because they had sold it to somebody else.
> 
> I know that these things happen and they are just doing business but they could have told me there was somebody else viewing it that day, or just generally handled it better...
> 
> Ah well, back to the search it is!
> 
> Their flat was probably rubbish and smelly and tiny and I don't even care so whatever.



The footnote to your post made me laugh, but I'm sure you're right and that something better will come along soon.  Searching for a new flat can be frustrating, though, so hang in there. 



LeoGibson said:


> Job interview didn't pan out. It wouldn't be a good fit for me long term so I decided to pass on it.



Sorry that the other job option didn't measure up in the end, but, to echo Yakatori (loosely), at least you have a better idea of what's out there and how your current employer stacks up against the competition.


----------



## ODFFA

Me, le pharyngitis and le stack of weekend paperwork are not getting along very well right now.

Strategies employed so far:


Staring at the files to make them disappear -- fail
Pretending to feel in tiptop shape -- fail
Pretending it's actually Monday -- fail
Doing other things in hopes that the files will get offended enough to develop limbs and run away from me -- fail
Getting Zorro to eat them -- fail

Guess there's only one thing left to do. Burn the goddamn things.


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Me, le pharyngitis and le stack of weekend paperwork are not getting along very well right now.
> 
> Strategies employed so far:
> 
> 
> Staring at the files to make them disappear -- fail
> Pretending to feel in tiptop shape -- fail
> Pretending it's actually Monday -- fail
> Doing other things in hopes that the files will get offended enough to develop limbs and run away from me -- fail
> Getting Zorro to eat them -- fail
> 
> Guess there's only one thing left to do. Burn the goddamn things.


Well done, I feel strategy 6 might just be a winner. 

In other news I'm still fed up I'm home.


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> [*]Getting Zorro to eat them



I was at an RCMP detachment the other day on an escalation and the K9 officer brought in his up and coming pup which was a huge, black german sheppard who was literally bouncing off the walls and trying to attack everything nearby because he had his bouncy ball onna string with him. The secretary and one the detachment officers are talking about a case with the dog sitting on the floor between them and the secretary passes some paperwork to the officer who takes it and is just casually holding in his hands. Three seconds later k9 junior notices it and GROMF! snaps the paper into his mouth and starts kill-shaking it. I looked at her and asked "So, does the sergeant accept 'the dog ate my homework' as an excuse for that kind of thing?".

Turns out that yes, yes he does


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

All didn't sell all the stuff I put up on Ebay this morning....IMMEDIATELY

Imagine that.....:doh:


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> Well done, I feel strategy 6 might just be a winner.
> 
> In other news I'm still fed up I'm home.



I have no empathy for you, Englishman 

Actually.... I wonder how well a nationality exchange program would work on this site. We have a lot of candidates - Lynch seeks Amurrican, Hozay seeks Canadian, OD seeks Englishman/woman, Amaranthine seeks.... resident of anywhere-but-Buffalo. _Someone_ around here must be an experienced passport forger. Let's make some dreams come true!



djudex said:


> I was at an RCMP detachment the other day on an escalation and the K9 officer brought in his up and coming pup which was a huge, black german sheppard who was literally bouncing off the walls and trying to attack everything nearby because he had his bouncy ball onna string with him. The secretary and one the detachment officers are talking about a case with the dog sitting on the floor between them and the secretary passes some paperwork to the officer who takes it and is just casually holding in his hands. Three seconds later k9 junior notices it and GROMF! snaps the paper into his mouth and starts kill-shaking it. I looked at her and asked "So, does the sergeant accept 'the dog ate my homework' as an excuse for that kind of thing?".
> 
> Turns out that yes, yes he does



Always knew I chose the wrong profession.


----------



## Goreki

So my depression has flared up recently, and I'm trying to fight it off by staying positive, being more social, trying to eat better, but today I just could not get out of bed. I want to melt. I want to fucking bleed this poison out of myself. I want to fade out into a nice long sleep, and I want to wake up from it happy again.


----------



## Surlysomething

No heat in my motherfucking office.


----------



## lille

Having a really hard time with the long distance tonight. I mean it always sucks, but it's especially bothering me tonight. I know I get to see him on Saturday but I still feel like I want to curl up and cry.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My girls are out of school today. Their room is a black hole of piled up toys, clothing, book, trash, etc. It's always a day long drama to get them to clean it due to them blaming each other, saying the other one isn't cleaning their share, pretending to be sick, etc.

The only solution that works is for *me* to park myself in front of their doorway with a bunch of big trash bags in my hands and command them step by step on what to pick up and put where. That's what we are going to commence doing in a half hour.

Gawd help me.....my oldest daughter didn't give me this crap. It's two of them now...double teaming me :doh:


----------



## loopytheone

Phoned up about a flat and found they don't accept people on housing benefit. Which is fair enough, but still disappointing. 

On the other hand, I am getting better and more confident at phone calls, something I never thought I'd be able to handle! =)


----------



## biglynch

loopytheone said:


> Phoned up about a flat and found they don't accept people on housing benefit. Which is fair enough, but still disappointing.
> 
> On the other hand, I am getting better and more confident at phone calls, something I never thought I'd be able to handle! =)



Good work you, I say. I smell a house warming party around the corner.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Too early, too tired to work... Work keeps flipping my schedule around and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## MsBrightside

loopytheone said:


> Phoned up about a flat and found they don't accept people on housing benefit. Which is fair enough, but still disappointing.
> 
> On the other hand, I am getting better and more confident at phone calls, something I never thought I'd be able to handle! =)



Keep at it, Loopy--soon you'll be a flat-hunting pro and find something that works for you. 

Here in the US some cities have free agencies for people hunting for flats (they typically receive commissions from various property management companies.) One of the most well-known search services in the US is called "Apartment Finders." This sort of place may not be able to help you, but with all of the experience you're getting, they might try to hire you instead. 



x0emnem0x said:


> Too early, too tired to work... Work keeps flipping my schedule around and I'm not happy about it.



That does sound like a pain, but try to hang in there. Once you build a little seniority, you might get to have more influence over your schedule. Also, companies often look to their current employee base when they're looking to fill new positions with better pay/hours/benefits; so, if you stick with it, there could be other opportunities down the line that would be a better fit for you.


----------



## Surlysomething

They flooring at work is getting replaced and they've moved one section of office furniture and the employees who occupy it into my office while their's gets done.

I'm stuck with two OCD women that are more concerned about how their desk (that they'll be occupying for a whole two days) looks than actual work. Complaining about the heat..blah blah blah. 

One smells like old lady perfume and the other smells like Chinese herbal medication.

KILL ME.


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> "_One smells like old lady perfume and the other smells like Chinese herbal medication...._"


Now, could it be any more perfect a time to use my line about Jean Naté®? Are you worried that it could get you fired?



MsBrightside said:


> "_Here in the US some cities have free agencies for people hunting for *flats*....._


_Ah...I don't think Americans are allowed to do that...



MsBrightside said:



"That does sound like a pain, but try to hang in there. Once you build a little seniority, you might get to have more influence over your schedule. Also, companies often look to their current employee base when they're looking to fill new positions with better pay/hours/benefits; so, if you stick with it, there could be other opportunities down the line that would be a better fit for you."

Click to expand...

Yeah, it's just a matter of time; if she keeps walking in there like an ass-kicker on such a variety of shifts, that one or another will likely select her to settle into a more consistent role. But, I mean, it has to be 'the work's' ass that....*nevermind*._


----------



## Treach

The song lyrics I have been writing have turned into a poem. Which is fine, because I dig poems, but I was hoping to get a song out of it. Also it's much harder to find audiences for poems. Mrff.


----------



## ODFFA

Treach said:


> The song lyrics I have been writing have turned into a poem. Which is fine, because I dig poems, but I was hoping to get a song out of it. Also it's much harder to find audiences for poems. Mrff.



Dood, make a video and slam it up! I'm a sucker for that shit. And either way, good on you for letting those words find expression.

I do know what you mean though. Melodifying something just.... adds a whole new dimension 

Completely non sequitur ETA: I promised myself I wouldn't post anything here again without DEMANDING to know who brilliantly thought of the first tag to this thread!


----------



## loopytheone

I dunno why I am even saying this in semi-public, but I hate october and I hate halloween. I know it was 11 years ago, but my big brother's funeral was on halloween and I guess I am just more emotional than normal. And now I've upset somebody, yet again, without meaning to and it has really upset me, more than it should. I just wanna cry and I don't know why. I didn't cry on his birthday, or the anniversary of the day he died and I'm not even upset about him. I don't know what I am upset about but I just wish I had somebody to hold me and tell me it is okay and I'm not a bad person...


----------



## bayone

loopytheone said:


> I don't know what I am upset about but I just wish I had somebody to hold me and tell me it is okay and I'm not a bad person...




You're not. Grief can take a long time and the triggers aren't always obvious or logical.


----------



## Tubbyduck

Gah, spending another Halloween alone again. Would love to go out but all my friends are working tonight. Maybe next year.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I dunno why I am even saying this in semi-public, but I hate october and I hate halloween. I know it was 11 years ago, but my big brother's funeral was on halloween and I guess I am just more emotional than normal. And now I've upset somebody, yet again, without meaning to and it has really upset me, more than it should. I just wanna cry and I don't know why. I didn't cry on his birthday, or the anniversary of the day he died and I'm not even upset about him. I don't know what I am upset about but I just wish I had somebody to hold me and tell me it is okay and I'm not a bad person...




You are one of the sweetest people on here, you are by no means a bad person. -Internet hugs- And it makes perfect sense that you're having a hard time this time of year. Hang in there. Grief is complicated and sometimes the thing we think should upset is don't and unexpected things are hard.


----------



## biglynch

I broke my leg. That sucks balls, as my buddies are out partying.


----------



## RentonBob

biglynch said:


> I broke my leg. That sucks balls, as my buddies are out partying.



Get those bastards to bring you some beer!


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> I broke my leg. That sucks balls, as my buddies are out partying.



Oh no! Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## MsBrightside

biglynch said:


> I broke my leg. That sucks balls, as my buddies are out partying.


That does suck.  I guess it's good that it didn't happen while you were here in the US, but that's probably not much consolation. I think you must be about due for some good luck now, though--it seems like you've had a rather unlucky streak going for the past few weeks.



RentonBob said:


> Get those bastards to bring you some beer!


Yeah--you could have a cast-signing party!



lille said:


> Oh no! Hope it heals quickly.


Me, too. Also that it's a simple break and not the kind that requires surgery.


----------



## GhostEater

A date bailed on me, but I guess it was for an okay reason. $50 worth of tickets to something down the drain since no one else I know will go with me. Feel a bit like a leper.

Bought a hoodie at the local Big & Tall. I thought the girl there was flirting with me but I decided that I must've just been reading into someone being nice again and didn't do anything about it. I don't think I'll ever be able to tell the difference so I just err on the side of caution so I won't be embarrassed otherwise.

Want to crawl into something right now but I can't because I have to work overtime all weekend.


----------



## Amaranthine

GhostEater said:


> A date bailed on me, but I guess it was for an okay reason. $50 worth of tickets to something down the drain since no one else I know will go with me. Feel a bit like a leper.
> 
> Bought a hoodie at the local Big & Tall. I thought the girl there was flirting with me but I decided that I must've just been reading into someone being nice again and didn't do anything about it. I don't think I'll ever be able to tell the difference so I just err on the side of caution so I won't be embarrassed otherwise.
> 
> Want to crawl into something right now but I can't because I have to work overtime all weekend.



I'm sorry you got bailed on  That's always shitty. Why don't you just indignantly take a stand against social norms and take yourself out, so you don't waste one of the tickets? 

As for the potential flirting - sometimes, when I have no idea what to do with my life, I fantasize about working in some Big & Tall store. I gaze at them wistfully whenever I happen to drive by. Maybe you should just work up the gall and ask next time, because there's always the chance she's just a massive perv who only works there to shamefully ogle men :blush:


----------



## Goreki

biglynch said:


> I broke my leg. That sucks balls, as my buddies are out partying.


Holy shit! Look after yourself!


----------



## biglynch

GhostEater said:


> A date bailed on me, but I guess it was for an okay reason. $50 worth of tickets to something down the drain since no one else I know will go with me. Feel a bit like a leper.
> 
> Bought a hoodie at the local Big & Tall. I thought the girl there was flirting with me but I decided that I must've just been reading into someone being nice again and didn't do anything about it. I don't think I'll ever be able to tell the difference so I just err on the side of caution so I won't be embarrassed otherwise.
> 
> Want to crawl into something right now but I can't because I have to work overtime all weekend.



Jump back in that horse bro, and rearrange that date. $50 loss sucks but these things happen. Now the lady in the big tall. Unless you asked then you'll never know. If you keep deciding for others then you're going to struggle buddy. Get back, buy a t shirt find out. 



Goreki said:


> Holy shit! Look after yourself!



Yeah I'm not good at that. And it cost me a date tomorrow. I'm rearranging it, but she was cooking me a gammon! Do you know how much I love gammon. It a lot.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> I broke my leg. That sucks balls, as my buddies are out partying.



Sorry to hear this. Here's to a speedy recovery! Cheers.


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Sorry to hear this. Here's to a speedy recovery! Cheers.



Speedy recovery indeed, in fairness when I think about where I fell I'm just glad that it was not my back/neck. Got to look at the positive side I say.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

GhostEater said:


> A date bailed on me, but I guess it was for an okay reason. $50 worth of tickets to something down the drain since no one else I know will go with me. Feel a bit like a leper.
> 
> Bought a hoodie at the local Big & Tall. I thought the girl there was flirting with me but I decided that I must've just been reading into someone being nice again and didn't do anything about it. I don't think I'll ever be able to tell the difference so I just err on the side of caution so I won't be embarrassed otherwise.
> 
> Want to crawl into something right now but I can't because I have to work overtime all weekend.



My main question is why you didn't just go anyway? Why would you let someone else's inability to stick to plans stop you from enjoying something you paid money for? That doesn't make sense to me at all. Fuck the police!


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My main question is why you didn't just go anyway? Why would you let someone else's inability to stick to plans stop you from enjoying something you paid money for? That doesn't make sense to me at all. Fuck the police!



I agree with hozay on that, but hey I'm the sort of guy who goes on mental travels on his jack Jones. Mayby try that actually pal, you'll be surprised how much confidence it gives you to just make random friends.


----------



## CleverBomb

Thirded. If it's fun stuff, do it alone anyhow! More to the point, next time the opportunity arises, plan to do something that would be just as fun if done alone so you don't have to get worked up over someone else backing out. If they can make it, cool. If not, no biggie.


----------



## x0emnem0x

People... When you do something that results in hurting someone, just own up to it, and apologize so you can try and move on. Specifically, don't start making bogus mumbo-jumbo excuses such as, "I'm human, I do it and I mess up just like everyone else, everyone else does it too," as if that makes it better or absolves you of responsibility. You are you, you control yourself, not anyone else. If everyone else jumped into a burning pit of death, would you? Didn't think so.


----------



## lille

Heading back home. It'll be another month before I get to see my boyfriend and our puppy.


----------



## loopytheone

bayone said:


> You're not. Grief can take a long time and the triggers aren't always obvious or logical.





lille said:


> You are one of the sweetest people on here, you are by no means a bad person. -Internet hugs- And it makes perfect sense that you're having a hard time this time of year. Hang in there. Grief is complicated and sometimes the thing we think should upset is don't and unexpected things are hard.



I know I've been away for a couple of days so it has been a while since you guys posted this, but I just wanted to say thank you both so much for this. It means so much to me to have some support and you are both awesome people.



biglynch said:


> I broke my leg. That sucks balls, as my buddies are out partying.



....oh dear lord. That is pretty damn awful. I am so sorry that happened to you! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## loopytheone

Double post, I know, but I need to vent.

My ex messaged my sister today and told her that his mother and grandmother have died. I am honestly sad about this as I knew them and I wouldn't wish that on anyone. I wanted to do the right thing and give my condolences as I have never had anything against them and I am glad he kept me up to date with their health. 

I saw that on facebook you can't re-block someone for 48 hours after you unblock them and although I wanted to send condolences I didn't want to hear back from him so that seemed unhelpful. I went on deviantART instead and it didn't say anything about not being able to re-block so I unblocked him and sent a simple message giving condolences for his loss and tried to re-block him again only to get... 'you cannot reblock somebody for 48 hours after unblocking them!'. Thanks. Thanks for that deviantART. Now I'm going to have to put up with his prattle for 2 days before I can block him again. 

I was reading through his journals to see exactly what happened to his mother (as last year, when I saw her, she was fine) and got the pleasure of seeing him call me cruel and heartless for ignoring and blocking him after we split up when he decided to wanted comfort and sympathy from me. I know it just goes to show I did the right thing in cutting him out of my life but I can't help feeling like crying, both from the loss of life of people I knew and from the pain of being called horrible names publicly for not wanting to speak to someone.


----------



## lille

I'm terrified that our new puppy might have hydrocephalus. His soft apot hasn't closed yet and he's 10 weeks old and Boston Terriers are one of the breeds that congenital hydrocephalus is more common in. My boyfriend is super worried and we'll be crushed if he's not ok. And if he is sick I'll feel terrible because we noticed his soft spot right after we got him but I thought we should wait a little longer and see if it closes. I'm the one that picked the breeder and everything so I feel like it'll be my fault if my boyfriend has his heart broken if Archer isn't ok.


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> I'm terrified that our new puppy might have hydrocephalus. His soft apot hasn't closed yet and he's 10 weeks old and Boston Terriers are one of the breeds that congenital hydrocephalus is more common in. My boyfriend is super worried and we'll be crushed if he's not ok. And if he is sick I'll feel terrible because we noticed his soft spot right after we got him but I thought we should wait a little longer and see if it closes. I'm the one that picked the breeder and everything so I feel like it'll be my fault if my boyfriend has his heart broken if Archer isn't ok.



I am so, so sorry to hear this. I don't know much about the condition but are there any vet or genetic tests they can do to find out, one way or another? What is the prognosis for the condition, is it fatal or will it just require management with medication etc? 

Also, it is definitely not your fault. And it probably isn't your breeders fault either. I know that I bred a litter of puppies when I was 16 and we used my bitch, who is now 12 and strong, fit and healthy, and a completely unrelated male who ended up living to 14 without any health problems. Neither of them had any relatives we knew of that had health issues. Of the nine puppies they had together, one had a stroke when he was 3, one has heart failure, inflammatory bowel disease and can't be taken out as he has panic attacks, one died shortly after birth, one died age 3 from congenital renal dysplasia (which means both parents were carriers but nobody had any idea), one had fertility problems, one had to be put to sleep at 18 months for behavioural problems, one was born with a kink in his tail and it never grew and can't be moved and the last one died before it was born. I guess what I mean is that a breeder can be as responsible as possible and make the best decision given the information at the time but things can still go very, very wrong with the puppies. So it definitely, definitely isn't your fault in all this. I am sure you made the best decision you could and that you will love him regardless of the outcome.


----------



## lille

Thanks loopy. The vet will do a physical exam and maybe X-ray and mri to see how big the hole is and see if there's extra spinal fluid in his skull. Mild cases may be manageable, some cases require surgery, and more severe cases are fatal. Websites were giving conflicting info. One said it can be managable in some cases and another said they almost never make it past age 2. He goes to the vet in a few hours so hopefully it's good news.


----------



## loopytheone

Wishing all the best for you Lille!


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Wishing all the best for you Lille!



Thank you. It turns out he's ok. In small dogs I guess it's pretty normal for it to take longer for the fontanelle to close. As long as he doesn't get injured right on that spot, he should be fine. The vet said unless he starts having seizures, we have nothing to worry about. I guess hydrocephalus is actually really rare, he hasn't seen a case in ten years.


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> Thank you. It turns out he's ok. In small dogs I guess it's pretty normal for it to take longer for the fontanelle to close. As long as he doesn't get injured right on that spot, he should be fine. The vet said unless he starts having seizures, we have nothing to worry about. I guess hydrocephalus is actually really rare, he hasn't seen a case in ten years.



So happy for you both! =D


----------



## loopytheone

I think Freddie has mites. =/ He has scabs all along his little back...


----------



## LeoGibson

Unhappy because I think it may be time to cut an old friend out of my life. I won't go into all the details but it would seem that making the excuse, "hey, he's just like that," about his self-centeredness doesn't really sit well with me these days like it did when we were younger. I'm not mad or even really all that upset, I wish him the best in his life and family and business, I just don't really feel like being an afterthought as a friend any longer.

Also, I have a really huge pimple right in the middle of my back that's driving me crazy and I'm married to the one rare woman that does NOT like to pop pimples. WTF? She's skeeved by them. First woman I have ever been with that didn't take an almost perverse pleasure in popping them.


----------



## Saoirse

LeoGibson said:


> Also, I have a really huge pimple right in the middle of my back that's driving me crazy and I'm married to the one rare woman that does NOT like to pop pimples. WTF? She's skeeved by them. First woman I have ever been with that didn't take an almost perverse pleasure in popping them.



uhm EW. The thought of popping pimples on someone else makes me want to vomit. I cant even pop my own. omg omgomg im gonna hurlllll


----------



## LeoGibson

Saoirse said:


> uhm EW. The thought of popping pimples on someone else makes me want to vomit. I cant even pop my own. omg omgomg im gonna hurlllll



She's the same. I guess it isn't as uncommon as I thought.


----------



## Amaranthine

LeoGibson said:


> She's the same. I guess it isn't as uncommon as I thought.



Someone once bribed me with weed and a pizza to drain their infected finger. It was fairly gross, but it worked. Maybe you'd have better luck if you weren't trying to get it done pro bono


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Someone once bribed me with weed and a pizza to drain their infected finger. It was fairly gross, but it worked. Maybe you'd have better luck if you weren't trying to get it done pro bono



Hell, I pay for everything already, there's no such thing as pro bono around here.


----------



## Goreki

You're all wasting a perfect opportunity! I'd be in there with a go-pro and a whole mess of vodka sanitised implements!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had a rough go of things when I first moved here to Seattle. I moved here for two reasons: 1, I wanted to be closer to someone I loved and 2, I've always wanted to live here. Problem was, once things ended with the person I loved shortly after my move I realized I didn't know a single person here. 

Fast forward to current time. 

I've got a great job, a slew of great friends from said job, and I've made a bit of progress with my own desire to just stay in instead of going out. In fact, I've been going out a lot more, it's pretty great. 

Fast forward again to last night.

I was out with co-workers last night having a couple drinks and at one point it was three women and I left at the end of the night. No big deal, we were all talking, laughing, and just generally enjoying ourselves. Then they started talking about cute guys, and pointing out men that they found attractive and everything they physically liked about them. Suffice to say, none of them looked like me. None of them looked like me at all. It just made me...uncomfortable. Aside from that, it was kind of made me feel shitty to have to sit there and listen to these gorgeous women talk about how attractive all these men were who clearly were nothing like me. 

To add on to that, at one point we had a picture taken and one of the girls looked at it and said "Ugh, that's a horrible picture, I look like I weigh 500 lbs." To which I laughed and said "Oh yeah, being fat would be the worst thing ever. :|" Everyone laughed and she just sat there and gave me a mortified look and pulled one of those "no, that's not what I meant" back-peddels. 

Anyone how, sorry for the vent. I'm not looking for pity, or for anyone to tell me I'm fantastic, or anything else of that nature. Just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## MsBrightside

I know the kind of "girl talk" that you seem to be referring to here, and it's something I've never been comfortable with myself. Maybe because I have different ideas about what makes someone attractive, or I didn't grow up with sisters or many close female friends; whatever. I think that young women (under 30) are more prone to this sort of discussion, because it seems to me as if most people become somewhat less superficial or susceptible to "group-think" as they get older and, hopefully, more mature. 

I went on a camping trip this weekend and, for various reasons, ended up being the only female among 11 men, which gave me the perfect opportunity to observe a random sample group.  They're all older than you (mostly late 30s to mid-40s), but they're quite diverse physically. One of them even has some rather noticeable facial scarring. Most of them have great senses of humor and fascinating (to me anyway) occupations (IT guy, doctor, engineer, electrician, chemist, etc.) or backgrounds and an impressive array of skills and hobbies. But the one thing they have in common is that they're all married (and, yes, I've met their wives, and most of them really are gorgeous); and nearly all of them are_ interesting _in their own ways. Some girls may like to talk/fantasize about conventionally "hot" guys when they get together (although I tend to find the typical examples a bit skeevy), but I think most women fall for someone altogether different when they're looking for a meaningful relationship with someone. 

(Just for the record, you do seem to be pretty fantastic.)


----------



## lille

Jose, that really sucks. I feel similarly to MsBrightside, those sorts of conversations have always made me uncomfortable and to talk about that stuff in front of you was just rude. And about the fat comment, I think that "fat talk" is so engrained in our culture, especially for women, that she probably didn't think anything of it, which certainly doesn't excuse what she said. People need to think before they talk.


----------



## loopytheone

Had an abdo ultrascan today. Not only did it basically just tell me that I don't have gallstones (which I already knew) but the lady who did it was a complete bitch. 

She gave me a proper 'up and down' judging look when I walked over to her when she called my name, and in the room itself she kept stabbing me with the ultrasound probe so hard in the end my mother said something. And not just my stomach, she did my ribs too. And not inbetween the actual ribs, which I would have understood, but she rammed in on top of my actual rib bones. Which has given me bruises. She also asked me to roll over to the left, and as she was facing me I asked which way she meant (as in, her left or my left) and she was very sneering and condescending to me ('yes, that is left, you know'). 

Also, at the end, my mother asked if she scanned my intestines (as that is where the problem is) and she said no as they don't show up on intestines and I am 90% sure she tend said 'besides, there's too much fat in the way to see them' and laughed. 

It's really hard to go out and do things when you have a social phobia and idiots like her hardly make it any easier. And it is going to bug me, that last comment of hers, because I can't help wondering if she really said what I thought she did... urg, whatever. Still sucks.


----------



## lille

My friends aren't texting me back and I'm upset and have no one to talk to. I called my bf and he made a comment, jokingly, that made me instantly burst into tears. He's upset because he "feels like he has to walk on eggshells" and so doesn't want to talk. It doesn't feel fair that I'm the one who's feelings were hurt and then he's the one pouting about it.


----------



## Goreki

lille said:


> My friends aren't texting me back and I'm upset and have no one to talk to. I called my bf and he made a comment, jokingly, that made me instantly burst into tears. He's upset because he "feels like he has to walk on eggshells" and so doesn't want to talk. It doesn't feel fair that I'm the one who's feelings were hurt and then he's the one pouting about it.


*hugs* im in a similar spot. Everybody is too busy trying to suck their own dicks to talk to me, and my boyfriend is a douche to me right now. 
Tell your boyfriend that being considerate of your feelings and walking on eggshells are two different things.
If he still doesn't get it, THROW ALL THE EGGS AT HIM!


----------



## lille

Goreki said:


> *hugs* im in a similar spot. Everybody is too busy trying to suck their own dicks to talk to me, and my boyfriend is a douche to me right now.
> Tell your boyfriend that being considerate of your feelings and walking on eggshells are two different things.
> If he still doesn't get it, THROW ALL THE EGGS AT HIM!



Hehe, thanks for making me smile. He's generally a great guy, it's just frustrating that he's making it about him, when it isn't, at all. I'm not normally bothered by him teasing me, but he was teasing me about what I was eating. He knows I've had issues surrounding my weight since I was little and that it's something I'm extremely sensitive about. It's something I'm working on, I'm not nearly as self critical as I used to be, but it's still a sore spot. I understand that it's upsetting for him that I have issues surrounding my weight, but I feel like he doesn't get to be more upset about it than me.


----------



## Tad

“Black Friday” ads for stores here in Canada. Dudes, we are all working today, you mostly are not running incredible door crasher sales, in fact for the most part you aren’t offering good sales at all. Please stop trying to make a big retail occasion out of nothing. (yes, I know, you are worried about people here shopping in the US today, in person or virtually, but maybe the way to stop that would be to actually offer good sales, instead of relentlessly screaming about Black Friday in every flipping ad)


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm going after work to Penningtons because they have 50% off on outerwear, jeans, lingerie and boots today and tomorrow. Heck yes! (you might want to think about picking something up for your wife for Christmas...you can do it online too).



Tad said:


> Black Friday ads for stores here in Canada. Dudes, we are all working today, you mostly are not running incredible door crasher sales, in fact for the most part you arent offering good sales at all. Please stop trying to make a big retail occasion out of nothing. (yes, I know, you are worried about people here shopping in the US today, in person or virtually, but maybe the way to stop that would be to actually offer good sales, instead of relentlessly screaming about Black Friday in every flipping ad)


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> I'm going after work to Penningtons because they have 50% off on outerwear, jeans, lingerie and boots today and tomorrow. Heck yes! (you might want to think about picking something up for your wife for Christmas...you can do it online too).



Curse you! I was planning on avoiding all shopping today, in protest of the whole Black Friday ridiculousness.....but that IS a good sale! :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

I know. But because it's one store and it's kind of a specialty place, I don't feel as guilty. It's not like anyone was standing in a lineup to get in there.

Get on it. 50% off on coats? COME ON!




Tad said:


> Curse you! I was planning on avoiding all shopping today, in protest of the whole Black Friday ridiculousness.....but that IS a good sale! :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

I understand that some people have trouble getting insurance.. I understand that.. I'm unhappy because my present insurance has decided that one of the meds i'm using is so expensive they want me to try another med for six months to see if the cheaper med will have the same result. *sigh* Regardless how upset and cantankerous my body feels going off one med, starting another, and stopping the med to go back to the med THAT WORKS!!


----------



## lille

I wasn't supe motivated this morning, but I was feeling good. Decided to get grocery shopping over with and then I'd hit the gym. Grocery store was a zoo. Now I have a headache and my back hurts, I'm pissed off, and I have absolutely no desire to go to the gym. I'll make myself go, but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## loopytheone

My beautiful mouse, Fred, died today. He was a rescue mouse and was 2 years old, which is reasonably old for a mouse, and I did not expect it. From the look of it he went to sleep in his little house and never woke up. 

Rest in peace, little man.


----------



## spookytwigg

Washing machine is officially bust. It's one of the few genuinely expensive parts that's buggered up too so I'm gonna be looking at loads of extra expense at the time of year that you really need that least.


----------



## Tad

spookytwigg said:


> Washing machine is officially bust. It's one of the few genuinely expensive parts that's buggered up too so I'm gonna be looking at loads of extra expense at the time of year that you really need that least.



That sucks man  I hope you can at least get lucky and find a good deal. We were fortunate that when our fridge conked out earlier this year, it turned out that Sears had exactly what we were looking for at 40% off--I'll do my best to some lucky appliance pricing vibes your way!


----------



## youareneverready

loopytheone said:


> My beautiful mouse, Fred, died today. He was a rescue mouse and was 2 years old, which is reasonably old for a mouse, and I did not expect it. From the look of it he went to sleep in his little house and never woke up.
> 
> Rest in peace, little man.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> My beautiful mouse, Fred, died today. He was a rescue mouse and was 2 years old, which is reasonably old for a mouse, and I did not expect it. From the look of it he went to sleep in his little house and never woke up.
> 
> Rest in peace, little man.



Sorry to hear that. At least he was well-loved in his time with you.


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you both.


----------



## Anjula

We adopted an 14yo dog yesterday and we had to drive her back to the shelter because turns out she is way to used to that reality to change it after 7 years. Our dog behaviourist told us that she might get seriously sick and Ive been crying for past few hours. I just feel like shit for getting her back there even if it's for her best.





loopytheone said:


> My beautiful mouse, Fred, died today. He was a rescue mouse and was 2 years old, which is reasonably old for a mouse, and I did not expect it. From the look of it he went to sleep in his little house and never woke up.
> 
> Rest in peace, little man.



Sorry for your loss. I know the pain of loosing a beloved pet way to much.


----------



## lille

I don't have any real friends. My classmates are nice to me, but that's about it. The people I was friends with haven't been contacting me. I texted one friend who says she's there for me and who I spent my birthday with, saying I felt like we haven't talked in forever and never got a response. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Tom the pig 8

lille said:


> I don't have any real friends. My classmates are nice to me, but that's about it. The people I was friends with haven't been contacting me. I texted one friend who says she's there for me and who I spent my birthday with, saying I felt like we haven't talked in forever and never got a response. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.



There is a good chance you aren't doing things wrong. Good friends are very rare. Most people probably are lucky to have one true friend.
You need to just hang in there, be yourself.


----------



## lille

I should be used to it. It's fine. I don't know why I let it get to me or even bother trying to make friends anymore.


----------



## tankyguy

lille said:


> I should be used to it. It's fine. I don't know why I let it get to me or even bother trying to make friends anymore.



Relationships are hard. The hardest thing about being human in my opinion. For the most part, in my 33 years anything beyond acquaintances has eluded me. Two friends at different points that I let become close ended up betraying me. And that's just platonic relationships, romance is a complete non-starter. 

Arguably, I have perhaps one friend at the moment after years of isolation. I keep trying to connect with people because if I don't, nothing will change. You only truly fail when you stop trying. Stick it out. Luck can change for the better.


----------



## lille

I've got my boyfriend and he loves me. I guess it doesn't matter if I have anyone else.


----------



## derpVader

Meeting someone on a "Dating" site and her knowing full well I am a big guy then after talking a lot she starts talking about some other guy she met and is all giddy about him and i ask so where does that leave us because i was really starting to like you and i thought you felt the same and she turns around and says she is not really interested in dating a large guy but would love to be still "friends" and then proceeds to tell me about how hot this other guy is how she loves his abs and tattoo's etc... and i am sitting there like seriously you knew what i looked like i sent half a dozen pictures you went along and said all these nice things then all of a sudden it turns and now i am the hunchback of Notre Dame compared to this other guy

she then has the audacity to want me to sit there and help her figure out if he likes her back because he hasn't replied back to her texts in a couple days and seems distant

really wtf!! I am so sick of being friendzoned  am i really that hideous? that all i am good for is a sounding board?


----------



## tankyguy

lille said:


> I've got my boyfriend and he loves me.



That's true. It's good to have someone to be close to.


----------



## Tom the pig 8

lille said:


> I've got my boyfriend and he loves me. I guess it doesn't matter if I have anyone else.



There you go,,,that is a lot


----------



## youareneverready

derpVader said:


> Meeting someone on a "Dating" site and her knowing full well I am a big guy then after talking a lot she starts talking about some other guy she met and is all giddy about him and i ask so where does that leave us because i was really starting to like you and i thought you felt the same and she turns around and says she is not really interested in dating a large guy but would love to be still "friends" and then proceeds to tell me about how hot this other guy is how she loves his abs and tattoo's etc... and i am sitting there like seriously you knew what i looked like i sent half a dozen pictures you went along and said all these nice things then all of a sudden it turns and now i am the hunchback of Notre Dame compared to this other guy
> 
> she then has the audacity to want me to sit there and help her figure out if he likes her back because he hasn't replied back to her texts in a couple days and seems distant
> 
> really wtf!! I am so sick of being friendzoned  am i really that hideous? that all i am good for is a sounding board?



Think of it as having dodged a bullet. She sounds rude and insensitive.


----------



## Twilley

the state of the world and wondering if I've made the right decisions lately


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tankyguy said:


> Relationships are hard. The hardest thing about being human in my opinion. For the most part, in my 33 years anything beyond acquaintances has eluded me. Two friends at different points that I let become close ended up betraying me. And that's just platonic relationships, romance is a complete non-starter.
> 
> Arguably, I have perhaps one friend at the moment after years of isolation.* I keep trying to connect with people because if I don't, nothing will change. You only truly fail when you stop trying. Stick it out. Luck can change for the better*.




Those are wise words....and true. If you give up on yourself, then why should anyone else try?


----------



## ManBeef

That I had to post in the pissed off thread because I don't like being moody.THANK Y'ALL FOR THE REP LOVE!


----------



## RentonBob

Being sick but still working from home :doh:


----------



## lille

Old lady hit me while driving and wouldn't pull over. It's pouring rain, I think my car is ok other than a little paint, but I can't really tell because the roads are flooding and it's dark. Fabulous.


----------



## Fatwasad

A random cat visits all houses in our street everyday since a week. She meows at every front door and bagging for food. Today it was raining and her meow was insane today. I have two bunnys and they are afraid of the cat so i can not let her in. Sadly no other cares and does not have pets. So we gave her some food. A neighbour saw this and shaked his head and looked angry ... this made me sad. Also the fact that people would prefer to let a cat suffering for hunger instead of helping.


----------



## lille

Fatwasad said:


> A random cat visits all houses in our street everyday since a week. She meows at every front door and bagging for food. Today it was raining and her meow was insane today. I have two bunnys and they are afraid of the cat so i can not let her in. Sadly no other cares and does not have pets. So we gave her some food. A neighbour saw this and shaked his head and looked angry ... this made me sad. Also the fact that people would prefer to let a cat suffering for hunger instead of helping.



You could try to catch her and bring her to the local animal shelter. Since you fed her she definitely will come back.


----------



## Fatwasad

lille said:


> You could try to catch her and bring her to the local animal shelter. Since you fed her she definitely will come back.



I hope that she will come back. Since im not able to drive a car my girlfriend has to drive. But she was not at home so i hope we can get her and take her to a safer place. My local vet always cares about animals that are homeless. He maybe knows this cat. 

The cat looks not like a typical wild cat. Maybe someone already cares for her because she looks a little bit ... fat. ^^ Still i hate those reactions of my neighbours :/


----------



## Tad

Some cats are not good at going home at the right times, so can end up locked out for a day sometimes...and some of those will go begging for other people to bring them in and feed them. Our neighbour's cat is like this...drives our cat crazy.


----------



## x0emnem0x

First day back to work after calling in sick for 2 days, having one sick day off already, and I'm still not better. But at this point I don't have much of a choice. I went to the doctor and he said in a note for them that I'd be better today so I don't think I have the option to call in. It's really hard to be a cashier though when I'm still having bad stomach issues. Let's hope it's not terrible today...


----------



## loopytheone

My guinea pig is pregnant. 

Normally this would be a happy thing, but not so much in this situation. I have already been having trouble looking after her and we have only just got her from the pet shop. She is about 12 weeks old and was kept in a cage with her brother at the pet shop, so I am guessing he is the father. With them being inbred and the mother being so young I can't imagine the pups surviving. I just hope that my guinea pig herself survives, as pregnancy can be so hard on them. 

I can feel the pups kicking and moving around through her belly so I am guessing that the pups will come around new year. Hope my little Meg gets through it okay.


----------



## GrowingBoy

Anjula said:


> My sex drive is really ruining my life.


A high libido is neither good nor bad. It's how you choose to satisfy it that matters. So best not to be angry at a part of you, but own it and embrace it.


----------



## Goreki

Started the break-up talk.
Fucking sucks.

But I don't care. The only thing stopping me is the guilt of hurting someone who matters to me, whether I happen to still be in love with them or not. 
My heart will not break, and nor will his. We will move along. What else is there to do?

Jack-off and cry? I don't fucking think so.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ugh. I hate this part of relationships.

Good thoughts your way. Hopefully it won't be too stressful.






Goreki said:


> Started the break-up talk.
> Fucking sucks.
> 
> But I don't care. The only thing stopping me is the guilt of hurting someone who matters to me, whether I happen to still be in love with them or not.
> My heart will not break, and nor will his. We will move along. What else is there to do?
> 
> Jack-off and cry? I don't fucking think so.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Illinois weather causing not only depression but causing me to literally be cold all the time, even at home. Our heat doesn't work well and a space heater only does so much. Can't wait to move out of this house.


----------



## tankyguy

Woke up with a case of the bitters this morning after getting spammed by someone I never wanted to hear from again and after I shut down some other people who were demanding my help only two short weeks after refusing to help me when I needed it. Not even my go-to fix, the Watermelon Nights song, can break me out of the mood.


----------



## MsBrightside

x0emnem0x said:


> Illinois weather causing not only depression but causing me to literally be cold all the time, even at home. Our heat doesn't work well and a space heater only does so much. Can't wait to move out of this house.


Sorry you've been feeling down, and being cold is just miserable. I visited my parents in Illinois for a week or so around Christmas, and they told me it had been cold and dreary for days, although we were all pleased to see a few warm (for IL in December, anyway) sunny days while I was there. Maybe you could enjoy a warm soak in the tub? Also, try to layer up and throw some extra blankets on the bed so you can hopefully get a good night's sleep before heading into work. Wish I could send you some Texas weather!


tankyguy said:


> Woke up with a case of the bitters this morning after getting spammed by someone I never wanted to hear from again and after I shut down some other people who were demanding my help only two short weeks after refusing to help me when I needed it. Not even my go-to fix, the Watermelon Nights song, can break me out of the mood.


That does sound like a pretty lousy way to start the new year--hopefully things will look up for you soon. 

I was feeling really low at the beginning of December and thought you might like to know that the "Everyone is Lonely" video you posted in the Random Awesomeness thread spoke to me just when I needed it. So thanks, and please try to remember that while there will unfortunately always be people who don't appreciate you, there are plenty of others around who think you're the best!


----------



## CleverBomb

tankyguy said:


> Woke up with a case of the bitters this morning


A whole case? Easiest way to use it up is to mix with gin for Gin Bitters. (Honestly, I'd go with tonic for the gin myself but I don't have a whole case of bitters to use up.)

Whiskey, water, and a sugar cube plus bitters gives you an Old Fashioned.

Here's more if anyone's interested: Bitters drink recipes by Bar None Drinks


----------



## tankyguy

MsBrightside said:


> I was feeling really low at the beginning of December and thought you might like to know that the "Everyone is Lonely" video you posted in the Random Awesomeness thread spoke to me just when I needed it. So thanks, and please try to remember that while there will unfortunately always be people who don't appreciate you, there are plenty of others around who think you're the best!



Aw! Thanks. :blush:




CleverBomb said:


> A whole case? Easiest way to use it up is to mix with gin for Gin Bitters. (Honestly, I'd go with tonic for the gin myself but I don't have a whole case of bitters to use up.)



Yes, alcohol will help.


----------



## lille

My friend kept guilt tripping me about me wanting to move to Texas. I get she's upset that her friend is moving, but it's not like I'm making a rash, spontaneous decision. I've decided that getting to be with the man I love is worth leaving everything I've ever known and relocating half way across the country because he makes me so incredibly happy and I want to have a life with him. I just want her to be happy for me instead of making it all about her.


----------



## CleverBomb

tankyguy said:


> Yes, alcohol will help.


It's the cure for, and cause of, many of life's problems. 

That said, I don't recommend alcoholism as a lifestyle.


----------



## biglynch

CleverBomb said:


> It's the cure for, and cause of, many of life's problems.
> 
> That said, I don't recommend alcoholism as a lifestyle.



How about as a religion&#128513;


----------



## CleverBomb

biglynch said:


> How about as a religion&#128513;


There is nothing new under the sun:

"Everyone needs to believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer."


----------



## tankyguy

I apparently can't see who gave me rep anymore.

Now if someone confesses their undying lust for me in a rep comment I'll have no idea where to mail the ring.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Walked into work the first day after vacation and half my team fyi'd me that their managers were driving them so crazy they are looking elsewhere. Highly skilled as they are, i dont anticipate it taking long. we have worked so closely for three years that the thought of change makes me unhappy. I really like them, but we have almost nothing in common outside of work. After they leave they will be just another linkedin contact...

And the worst part is...not only can i not blame them...i am up on a Monday after vacation looking up jobs myself. Because if they go, the last thing that makes my job tolerable will be gone (good humour, drive, skill, and an offer of going for a coffee on a stressful day). Working with good people is so important, and so hard to find...and change is scary/sad.

Considering how much time i spend at work, that spark of interest and challenge was key...now i wake up and sigh. It makes me unhappy because it doesnt have to be like that...


----------



## CleverBomb

tankyguy said:


> I apparently can't see who gave me rep anymore.


Just checked, me either. That's NOT an upgrade, admins. Please revert that if possible.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I cant see the rep button at all anymore


----------



## Surlysomething

I just noticed that too. You can't see who gave you rep in your control panel as well. I emailed Admin about that part but didn't see the missing rep button.

Grr.



CleverBomb said:


> Just checked, me either. That's NOT an upgrade, admins. Please revert that if possible.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can still see all of my rep information.


----------



## agouderia

As far as I can tell, mine is somehow off too. I can only warn of other posts now.

Maybe it's something that affects only the FFA's ......


----------



## Surlysomething

You can see the name of the person that sent you the rep?



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can still see all of my rep information.


----------



## lille

It longer shows me who sent it and I can't give it anymore either.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sig pics being removed


----------



## Tad

1) rep is working fine for me, so far.
2) I have a series of questions in to Admin on the moderators board, and will keep you updated as best I can.
3) The changes were a surprise to me too (and people have found some others, too....longer editing window for one)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Wh


Surlysomething said:


> You can see the name of the person that sent you the rep?



Yeah, everything looks the same as it always has for me. 

Very strange.

EDIT: aaaaaaaand now it's gone. What did you do?!?


----------



## Tad

There are a ton of updated BHM/FFA stories in the story forum, and I don't have time to read them all!!!! arg!


----------



## twillface

all the sickness in the family. hurts to think about sometimes.


----------



## Goreki

Tad said:


> There are a ton of updated BHM/FFA stories in the story forum, and I don't have time to read them all!!!! arg!


You go and put your mod hat on, and tell that Undine that her having a life is not working for me anymore! I want my next instalment!!

Oh my god, I'll threaten her with terrible fan fiction of her work XD


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol!!! Its true though!!! I miss Pudge!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Passive aggressive Passive people that get all martyrish. Sack up, crybaby.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*reps you in her mind*


----------



## lille

The semester hasn't started yet and I'm already stressed about the amount of work I'm going to have to do. I have 7 pages of my capstone due a week for one of my classes, starting in March and I already know I'm going to be a stressed out wreck.


----------



## lille

It's -3 and with the wind chill weather.com says it's feels like -22.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*why do regular/skinny=ish guys always want my heart....<pout> *


----------



## lille

Just dropped my boyfriend off at the airport. All I want to do is curl up and cry. I feel like a piece of me is ripped away every time we have to say goodbye.


----------



## youareneverready

My FWB is ill and thus losing appetite/weight. The F part of me is worried and the B part of me is disappointed. Worst of both worlds.


----------



## lille

I had an allergic reaction to my pajama pants and my Benadryl cream apparently expired two years ago.


----------



## Cookie

Today I'm a bit down about my FFAness, I wish I'd just find slimmer dudes as physically attractive as I find BHMs. Even though it's so hot it's not healthy when people actively gain. I've had slim boyfriends in the past say they'd gain weight for me, but it makes me feel really bad, especially when they'd prefer to stay slim really. It's great when guys like being big and genuinely want to gain and submit to the culture though.


----------



## KingBuu

I'm unhappy at the spate of robberies in my neighbourhood recently that I was also a victim too before Christmas.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

One of my wisdom teeth is coming in and it hurts a lot...


----------



## freakyfred

A budding relationship kinda got nipped in the bud cause our feelings weren't in sync. I wanted to continue but alas. I hope we can still be friends but still, it's pretty upsetting.


----------



## Tad

That's a shame, Fred


----------



## Surlysomething

Chin up, she's the one missing out on a hell of a great guy. -hug-




freakyfred said:


> A budding relationship kinda got nipped in the bud cause our feelings weren't in sync. I wanted to continue but alas. I hope we can still be friends but still, it's pretty upsetting.


----------



## freakyfred

Oops I think I worded that wrong. I wasn't rejected or anything. They just didn't want to keep going as we weren't at an even level.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm still not sure what that means. Haha



freakyfred said:


> Oops I think I worded that wrong. I wasn't rejected or anything. They just didn't want to keep going as we weren't at an even level.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cramps, causing my back to hurt even, and the fact that my bed doesn't help so I can't sleep... Ugh.


----------



## KittyCourtz

I've been struggling with depression/confidence in my art lately. Trying to get myself back on track.


----------



## KingBuu

I'm just to busy to get back into my drawing, just waiting until this semester is done with my online college classes.


----------



## tankyguy

KittyCourtz said:


> I've been struggling with depression/confidence in my art lately. Trying to get myself back on track.



You could post in the Artwork, Crafts and Creative Endeavors thread and show off your stuff.
:happy:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110974


----------



## lille

KittyCourtz said:


> I've been struggling with depression/confidence in my art lately. Trying to get myself back on track.



I find that doing a piece that's totally about the process and not at all about the end product can help some times.




I'm so lonely. I just want someone to talk to.


----------



## KittyCourtz

tankyguy said:


> You could post in the Artwork, Crafts and Creative Endeavors thread and show off your stuff.
> :happy:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110974



I usually just post my art to my art blog. A lot of it (whenever I end up drawing poses) ends up pretty dirty, probably not safe for the forums. Also, I don't draw too many big guys these days. One of my current favorite characters is pretty big though.

Lille: My brain kind of always wants to make projects, so that's usually difficult for me. It's easier said than done. I want to be loose with my sketches, but I need references in order to figure out a pose. I physically can't envision something in my head and sketch it out. >_< It drives me crazy.


----------



## lille

I was planning on being super productive today. Then I randomly stumbled upon the blog of someone from a really bad period in my life and now all I want to do is drink tea and huddle under my blankets. I never expected to see his face again.


----------



## ODFFA

lille said:


> I was planning on being super productive today. Then I randomly stumbled upon the blog of someone from a really bad period in my life and now all I want to do is drink tea and huddle under my blankets. I never expected to see his face again.



I knooow talk is cheap, but..... try to remind yourself of just how in-the-past he is, even though you had to stumble upon something so jarring. You're amazing and lovely, despite whatever happened at that time in your life. Try to allow yourself to take some seeeerious pride in that, I think it'd be totally warranted. All that said, good luck for the rest of the day. I know how skeletons can just jump out at you and seemingly wreck your world at times.


----------



## ColeR91

Just learned my best friend, my dog, has cancer & wont be around much longer. Shes the one is my profile picture. Shes my girl & I don't know what to do.


----------



## Surlysomething

So sorry. It's very hard losing a pet. 



ColeR91 said:


> Just learned my best friend, my dog, has cancer & wont be around much longer. Shes the one is my profile picture. Shes my girl & I don't know what to do.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Had to get a tooth pulled this morning and I almost punched the dentist, when he injected the damn needle in the roof of my mouth!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I accidentally took two of my dog's gabapentin pills instead of zantac...:doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

ColeR91 said:


> Just learned my best friend, my dog, has cancer & wont be around much longer. Shes the one is my profile picture. Shes my girl & I don't know what to do.



Big hugs. My ridgie has some sort of autoimmune disease/cancer that is killing him slowly...he has been playing chicken with the "date" for three months. It is so hard to lose your best friend/baby. Try to get in as much cuddles and kisses with her as you can!


----------



## RentonBob

Just wasn't a good day. Went in to work on my day off to make sure some important reports balanced out so I could start my Month End Closing process the next day and found out someone had posted to my accounts throwing off my reports so they had to be run again, this takes several hours... Then my hometown team loses the big game. And after that I come home to find someone posted something negative about my company on my fb timeline... Seriously, say anything you want on your page, or send me a private message, but keep that shit off my page where all my friends and coworkers that I have been working with for the last 10 years won't see it... :doh:


----------



## ODFFA

Our german shepherd, Zorro, just bit my mom really badly on her forearm. She's being rushed to the doctor now and he'll probably need to be put down. 

When it rains it fucking pours.

But I'll be ok, somehow.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh no. That's so awful.

I'm sorry, O. 




ODFFA said:


> Our german shepherd, Zorro, just bit my mom really badly on her forearm. She's being rushed to the doctor now and he'll probably need to be put down.
> 
> When it rains it fucking pours.
> 
> But I'll be ok, somehow.


----------



## Tad

What Surly said. I'm feeling a sympathetic heart-break for all of you


----------



## AppreSheAte

So sorry to hear your mom is hurt. 

Love dogs, so wish there was an explanation why Zorro did it, that would make it better.

Just read a Police Dog in Florida attacked another Policeman and a storekeeper who weren't doing anything.

Just wonder why?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Im so so sorry, thats heartbreaking...


----------



## MsBrightside

I hope your mom is OK and that it doesn't come to that for Zorro. 

I'm also sorry things are so hard for you right now and hope that your other family members are being supportive.


----------



## ODFFA

Zorro is gone. He had to be shot with a tranquilizer dart and then put to sleep. Already missing him like crazy, but we definitely did the right thing. My mom is spending tonight in hospital after a successful minor operation on her arm.
 
Thank you all so so much for the support. You've made this night a whole lot more bearable.


----------



## MsBrightside

I'm glad your mom's surgery went well but am really sorry that you had to lose Zorro this way. 

I hope that knowing there was no other choice makes the loss easier to accept on a rational level, but in my experience it doesn't do much to lessen the feelings of grief that go along with it. Hugs to you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wish I could give you a big hug right now. I'm terribly sorry about Zorro. We have had to do similar things in my family and it's extremely painful.

Speedy recovery for your Mom. 




ODFFA said:


> Zorro is gone. He had to be shot with a tranquilizer dart and then put to sleep. Already missing him like crazy, but we definitely did the right thing. My mom is spending tonight in hospital after a successful minor operation on her arm.
> 
> Thank you all so so much for the support. You've made this night a whole lot more bearable.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My ridgeback keeps playing chicken with the date to put him down. Its got my anxiety high,, and is making me continually question if it is "time" or not. He is in a lot of pain but he is still "there" when he looks at me. It isnt like an old dog whos personality has faded. But i am terrified to do it too soon and i will end up regretting it - then i am terrified of leaving it too long and makingg him suffer.


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My ridgeback keeps playing chicken with the date to put him down. Its got my anxiety high,, and is making me continually question if it is "time" or not. He is in a lot of pain but he is still "there" when he looks at me. It isnt like an old dog whos personality has faded. But i am terrified to do it too soon and i will end up regretting it - then i am terrified of leaving it too long and makingg him suffer.



I'm sorry, that's awful. Putting a pet down is always heartbreaking, and not knowing if it's the right time just makes it harder. I'm sorry you're having to go through this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tad

Terry Pratchett has passed away. I know he'd been suffering Alzheimer's for a while, so it may well be a mercy, but for some reason it is just tearing me up today.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg no!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad

The final posts on his twitter feed:
https://twitter.com/terryandrob


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I had to put my dog down on Tuesday night...i miss him so much, but i know i made the right decision because he was in so much pain


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I had to put my dog down on Tuesday night...i miss him so much, but i know i made the right decision because he was in so much pain



Oh :-( You have my sympathies. I've been there with cats; it may end the pain for them, but not for your heart.


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> Terry Pratchett has passed away. I know he'd been suffering Alzheimer's for a while, so it may well be a mercy, but for some reason it is just tearing me up today.


 
If someone has touched your life, his loss still leaves a void, even if you didn't know him personally. Condolences to his friends, family, and many fans.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> I had to put my dog down on Tuesday night...i miss him so much, but i know i made the right decision because he was in so much pain


 
So sorry, Xyantha. A lot of us have been there, but it's never an easy thing to do.


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I had to put my dog down on Tuesday night...i miss him so much, but i know i made the right decision because he was in so much pain



So sorry to hear, Xyantha :-(


----------



## CleverBomb

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I had to put my dog down on Tuesday night...i miss him so much, but i know i made the right decision because he was in so much pain


I'm dreadfully sorry.

My cat has no idea why,_ this time_, I didn't push him off my keyboard, and my dog doesn't know why I just woke him up to tell him he's the best dog ever; it's better that they can't know. 

It's that I know I'll be in your shoes someday.

You did the right thing, but knowing that doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## tankyguy

Woke up with a sore throat and talking like Dr. Claw.
Then I got a sliver of glass in my toe.

I want to go back to bed but I have a busy day of chores and errands to run while the weather is nice enough to go out.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks guys.

Tankguy: glass is the WORST i hope it finds its way out soon!


----------



## lille

I am incapable of keeping friends. I don't know what it is that drives people away. I don't understand. I'm perfectly capable of long term relationships, but apparently if they're not sleeping with me, no one wants to talk to me.


----------



## Oona

lille said:


> I am incapable of keeping friends. I don't know what it is that drives people away. I don't understand. I'm perfectly capable of long term relationships, but apparently if they're not sleeping with me, no one wants to talk to me.



I feel you completely. The only 'friends' I have are my husband and his parents. I try (and I really do put in a lot of effort) to make friends, but they never last.


----------



## MsBrightside

tankyguy said:


> Woke up with a sore throat and talking like Dr. Claw.
> Then I got a sliver of glass in my toe.
> 
> I want to go back to bed but I have a busy day of chores and errands to run while the weather is nice enough to go out.


Really hope you're feeling better by now.



lille said:


> I am incapable of keeping friends. I don't know what it is that drives people away. I don't understand. I'm perfectly capable of long term relationships, but apparently if they're not sleeping with me, no one wants to talk to me.


From what little I know of you, lille, that's hard to imagine. You've really got a lot going on in your life right now, though; perhaps your friends feel like they're losing you as you make plans to relocate and pursue your career path or that you're so busy at the moment that their friendship is a distraction to you. It must be difficult for you to juggle everything, but I hope you can stay positive and look forward to completing your schooling/internship and being with your boyfriend (and puppy!) on a more regular basis. 

I'm not a native Texan, but in my experience the people here are quite friendly; so even if you lose touch with some of your old friends, you'll probably make some new ones before you know it. However, don't be surprised if they never let you forget that you have an accent.


----------



## bigmac

Applied for a better job -- my performance test score was 91.3 out of 100. People with a score of 91.5 or better got a final interview.


----------



## Surlysomething

That sucks! 




bigmac said:


> Applied for a better job -- my performance test score was 91.3 out of 100. People with a score of 91.5 or better got a final interview.


----------



## bayone

Too many things I don't want to go into detail about, but I feel like i'm approaching burnout right now.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> I am incapable of keeping friends. I don't know what it is that drives people away. I don't understand. I'm perfectly capable of long term relationships, but apparently if they're not sleeping with me, no one wants to talk to me.



I feel for you. I'm lucky that I have a group of friends that came together pretty young, and still stays in touch, because I've not really accumulated any friends since. I'm not saying that the reasons are the same, or how we experience, just ...... friends are not always such easy things.



bigmac said:


> Applied for a better job -- my performance test score was 91.3 out of 100. People with a score of 91.5 or better got a final interview.



Man, that bites! So close! 



bayone said:


> Too many things I don't want to go into detail about, but I feel like i'm approaching burnout right now.



Yuck  Anyone you can talk to about it, both to vent, and see if emergency dumping of any of that stuff could be arranged? Burnout is an ugly place to land.

==============================================

I took last week off as vacation (I had an excess of days I needed to use up, and son was off school for the week, so figured it was as good a time as any). We didn't go away anywhere, so while we did a fair amount of stuff, I was hanging around the house a fair bit. All that was fine.

Back at work today, and a) my work trousers are tighter than I remember, and b) I've been crazy hungry by mid-morning and mid-afternoon.

So what I'm unhappy about is that whenever my routine is disrupted, I apparently ramp up my eating without even realizing how much I am doing so. It feels like any time I don't have a system in place to cap my eating, basically any time that I get to 'just eat naturally' as so much advice says, I just start eating a lot more (and quickly get used to it). 

I'm just so tired of trying to tame my appetite, and every time that I relax my vigilance for a bit, it bolts again :doh:


----------



## tankyguy

Thanks for the sympathies. I spent all of of Sunday in bed and graduated from Dr. Claw voice to Bane voice. I think by tomorrow I should be functional again.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's hard having people you care about fade out of your life without any explanation..


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That sucks bigmac...

Lille I know how you feel...I am usually the one who chases all my friends to hang out. They have a blast once I round up the cats, but I honestly feel like if I stopped trying and just...let them go, I wouldn't see 99% of even my close friends for five years.


----------



## exponder

Having a four year relationship shattered with my fiancee a few days ago, well a week. Feels like yesterday though.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sorry to hear this. 




exponder said:


> Having a four year relationship shattered with my fiancee a few days ago, well a week. Feels like yesterday though.


----------



## Tad

That sucks indeed, Exponder  So sorry this happened.


----------



## lille

exponder said:


> Having a four year relationship shattered with my fiancee a few days ago, well a week. Feels like yesterday though.



I'm sorry, that's awful.


----------



## x0emnem0x

exponder said:


> Having a four year relationship shattered with my fiancee a few days ago, well a week. Feels like yesterday though.



Sorry to hear. Keep your head up!


----------



## lille

I'm home sick today. I feel better than I did this morning but I have no energy at all even though I slept until 11:20.


----------



## BigChaz

On the way home from work today I stopped by this local cuban market / bakery and loaded up on various delicious meats and baked goods to take home for dinner.

I dropped it all on my way into the house. Now I have a sidewalk in front of my house that looks delicious. 

I wanted my ropa vieja, damnit.

edit: Should I post a new thread about this? I am really upset. I feel like everyone should know how upset I am about my ropa vieja. Honestly, this may be what starts my life of crime. This was my turning point.


----------



## Surlysomething

The first step is to admit that you have a problem 



BigChaz said:


> On the way home from work today I stopped by this local cuban market / bakery and loaded up on various delicious meats and baked goods to take home for dinner.
> 
> I dropped it all on my way into the house. Now I have a sidewalk in front of my house that looks delicious.
> 
> I wanted my ropa vieja, damnit.
> 
> edit: Should I post a new thread about this? I am really upset. I feel like everyone should know how upset I am about my ropa vieja. Honestly, this may be what starts my life of crime. This was my turning point.


----------



## ODFFA

I loooooooathe cockroaches. Loathe. LOATHE. *spends the rest of the evening shuddering*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

We lived in one place that had them. Years later i still have nightmares and any little shimmer of reflection off of a pot makes my eyes dart in terror. When we moved i left anything that could have had a roach in it, washed, packed, and sealed every box (the entire box) in a double later of tape to make sure i didnt bring any with me when i moved...

Thats trauma!!

So gross!!!


----------



## tankyguy

RIP the legendary comedian, radio host and voice actor Stan Freberg.


----------



## Anjula

Me and Jacob went shopping yesterday and he got a pair of wranglers in 36! I was like "wtf man I ain't fucking a bag of bones" because there I was, standing with a perfect pair of 40s that used to fit him perfectly. WHAT HAPPENED he has never ever fit in 36s &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555; then again I'm kinda happy cuz his health and stuff but you know... (Maybe that's becusse they're super stretchy?)


----------



## tankyguy

I find Wranglers tend to size bigger than they say; bigger than other jeans of the same size. I wear 50 Lees and also have 46 Wranglers that feel the same.


----------



## Melian

I think I'm finally done trying to save guys from themselves.

The sequence: 
1. Start seeing each other, sexy times ensue = everyone is happy
2. They get thinner and thinner, while I try to explain that it's not a good idea = happiness decreasing, especially mine
3. I lose interest and dump them = no one is happy

I think I want to skip step 2 and just dump them right away when I'm sure they're going to lose a significant amount. Save my time.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> I think I'm finally done trying to save guys from themselves.
> 
> The sequence:
> 1. Start seeing each other, sexy times ensue = everyone is happy
> 2. They get thinner and thinner, while I try to explain that it's not a good idea = happiness decreasing, especially mine
> 3. I lose interest and dump them = no one is happy
> 
> I think I want to skip step 2 and just dump them right away when I'm sure they're going to lose a significant amount. Save my time.



I would never do #2 on you if I was with you.

Heheh. #2.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> I think I'm finally done trying to save guys from themselves.
> 
> The sequence:
> 1. Start seeing each other, sexy times ensue = everyone is happy
> 2. They get thinner and thinner, while I try to explain that it's not a good idea = happiness decreasing, especially mine
> 3. I lose interest and dump them = no one is happy
> 
> I think I want to skip step 2 and just dump them right away when I'm sure they're going to lose a significant amount. Save my time.



I thought this was a recipe for cookies and now I suddenly dumped someone I wasn't even involved with!


----------



## agouderia

Melian said:


> I think I'm finally done trying to save guys from themselves.
> 
> The sequence:
> 1. Start seeing each other, sexy times ensue = everyone is happy
> 2. They get thinner and thinner, while I try to explain that it's not a good idea = happiness decreasing, especially mine
> 3. I lose interest and dump them = no one is happy
> 
> I think I want to skip step 2 and just dump them right away when I'm sure they're going to lose a significant amount. Save my time.



Hmmh .... I almost fear that #2 is the logical consequence of #3 given the current social framework we're living in.

I think it's safe to say that for overweight people, food and eating almost always has the comfort element to it. It's not the whole story, but is bound to play a part.

So being in a happy relationship, maybe not needing the oral form of comfort as extensively will often lead to eating less and losing weight. Some BHMs will consciously use the occasion - with the consequences you describe.

Nevertheless - I don't think #3 is necessarily the only possible consequence. Give nature a chance!

Because in many cases #2 is only a phase .... so patience is asked for; time will mostly be on your side. The novelty of dieting will wear off, while initial weight gain often goes fast, getting really slim involves a lot of hard work, stagnation and frustration. Plateau-ing will come, and - if statistics are good for anything - in minimum 80% of all cases (even massive) relapses.

How about refining the approach you choose to good food and eating? Celebrating specialty meals together, cooking together, experimenting with new baking recipes and having the results lying around or bringing them along (that's my highly successful tactic - even with guys I never was interested in because they're not my type and initially body fascists) - and others more.

Don't give up!


----------



## tankyguy

After sexy times, introduce 'cake time'.
Then things wont get to Stage 2.


----------



## Tad

Clothes made with artificial fibres. I generally avoid even buying them, but occasionally there is just stuff that looks good enough and fits well enough that I break down. And then usually I avoid wearing more than one piece of said clothes at a time. But this morning I really wasn’t awake, and put on my one poly-cotton blend dress shirt with some artificial fibre trousers, and now I feel like I’m wearing a plastic bag. Worse, it is parent teacher interviews tonight so I won’t get to change clothes until later than usual, by which point I ought to smell like a dead badger*. Blech!

* There might be a little bit of exaggeration in that, and I will apply extra deodorant, but it will still be enough to bug me.

And Melian: maybe you need to start with fatter guys, on the theory that when they go and lose forty pounds they will still be chubby enough to be interesting?  Either that or start up a high end weight-loss business....


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

tankyguy said:


> After sexy times, introduce 'cake time'.
> Then things wont get to Stage 2.



Show some restraint, though: that icing is hell to get out of your underwear.


----------



## LeoGibson

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Show some restraint, though: that icing is hell to get out of your *underwear*.



What's that?


----------



## MsBrightside

BigChaz said:


> On the way home from work today I stopped by this local cuban market / bakery and loaded up on various delicious meats and baked goods to take home for dinner.
> 
> I dropped it all on my way into the house. Now I have a sidewalk in front of my house that looks delicious.
> 
> I wanted my ropa vieja, damnit.
> 
> edit: Should I post a new thread about this? I am really upset. I feel like everyone should know how upset I am about my ropa vieja. Honestly, this may be what starts my life of crime. This was my turning point.


Based on some of your posts, I'm actually a little surprised to hear that you haven't gone over to the dark side yet. 

However, that does sound quite traumatic. I hope you get a chance to go back to that Cuban place soon--you make it sound so good!!



ODFFA said:


> I loooooooathe cockroaches. Loathe. LOATHE. *spends the rest of the evening shuddering*


If you haven't seen it yet, you should check out _Joe's Apartment_* (*sarcasm alert, but the trailer is here for anyone who's curious) It's some of Jerry O'Connell's best work. 



Anjula said:


> Me and Jacob went shopping yesterday and he got a pair of wranglers in 36! I was like "wtf man I ain't fucking a bag of bones" because there I was, standing with a perfect pair of 40s that used to fit him perfectly. WHAT HAPPENED he has never ever fit in 36s &#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56875; then again I'm kinda happy cuz his health and stuff but you know... (Maybe that's becusse they're super stretchy?)


For your sake, let's hope it's a result of vanity sizing. (Do clothing retailers play that game with menswear, too?)



Melian said:


> I think I'm finally done trying to save guys from themselves.
> 
> The sequence:
> 1. Start seeing each other, sexy times ensue = everyone is happy
> 2. They get thinner and thinner, while I try to explain that it's not a good idea = happiness decreasing, especially mine
> 3. I lose interest and dump them = no one is happy
> 
> I think I want to skip step 2 and just dump them right away when I'm sure they're going to lose a significant amount. Save my time.


That does sound frustrating, and it's kind of surprising to me that this keeps happening to you. Most of the body image-obsessed men I've met were already gym rats, marathon runners, etc. The rest talk about losing weight sometimes, but talk is usually as far as it goes. I don't know how they would react if a woman told them she was attracted to their extra pounds, but if she just ignored them/rolled her eyes every time they complained about their weight* (this is what I usually do; and, although my sample size is small, it seems to work pretty well), kept treats lying around, and was always up for a night on the town or a relaxing evening at home (either of which typically involves food at some point) and sexy times, one would think that most of them wouldn't exactly end up wasting away. 

It makes me wonder if you've been really unlucky in hooking up with all the men who end up being a dieting success story or if they're all just really stubborn. It seems like a lot of the ladies here are fortunate in having SO's who aim to please, but in my limited experience men can be rather contrary creatures if they think someone is trying to influence them. If they know you don't want them to do something, some of them will just want to do it that much more. Like one of my uncles, who has a ponytail that my aunt just hated: the more she mentioned it, the longer it got!

Also, since you're so slender yourself, I wonder if they might feel self-conscious eating around you? A lot of people feel uncomfortable ordering substantial amounts of food when the person they're with doesn't join in to at least some extent. 

Whatever the reason might be, I hope your luck changes soon!

*the type of weight complaints I'm talking about here are more appearance- than health-related



tankyguy said:


> After sexy times, introduce 'cake time'.
> Then things wont get to Stage 2.


Love this suggestion! (although I'm feeling kind of frustrated, because now I want to try it and at the moment I don't happen to have either of the requirements )


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I would never do #2 on you if I was with you.
> 
> Heheh. #2.



OH BABY. 



Mordecai said:


> I thought this was a recipe for cookies and now I suddenly dumped someone I wasn't even involved with!



Can't it be both?



agouderia said:


> Hmmh .... I almost fear that #2 is the logical consequence of #3 given the current social framework we're living in.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that for overweight people, food and eating almost always has the comfort element to it. It's not the whole story, but is bound to play a part.
> 
> So being in a happy relationship, maybe not needing the oral form of comfort as extensively will often lead to eating less and losing weight. Some BHMs will consciously use the occasion - with the consequences you describe.
> 
> Nevertheless - I don't think #3 is necessarily the only possible consequence. Give nature a chance!
> 
> Because in many cases #2 is only a phase .... so patience is asked for; time will mostly be on your side. The novelty of dieting will wear off, while initial weight gain often goes fast, getting really slim involves a lot of hard work, stagnation and frustration. Plateau-ing will come, and - if statistics are good for anything - in minimum 80% of all cases (even massive) relapses.
> 
> How about refining the approach you choose to good food and eating? Celebrating specialty meals together, cooking together, experimenting with new baking recipes and having the results lying around or bringing them along (that's my highly successful tactic - even with guys I never was interested in because they're not my type and initially body fascists) - and others more.
> 
> Don't give up!



You're more positive than I am. Haha. You're probably right that the novelty of dieting will wear off, but I guess I just can't deal with the wait and give in to the urge to move on.



tankyguy said:


> After sexy times, introduce 'cake time'.
> Then things wont get to Stage 2.



I know you're joking, but I've basically done this! 



Tad said:


> And Melian: maybe you need to start with fatter guys, on the theory that when they go and lose forty pounds they will still be chubby enough to be interesting?  Either that or start up a high end weight-loss business....



Yeah, I know - they need to be fatter from the onset. It really comes down to luck, though. I never seem to meet guys who a) have pretty faces (which I value highly), b) are local, c) are awesome, and d) are beyond the low end of my ideal weight range. I can do the first three pretty easily, and if they are on the edge of the range, that's ok! ..... until they start losing and drop off the interest radar.



MsBrightside said:


> That does sound frustrating, and it's kind of surprising to me that this keeps happening to you. Most of the body image-obsessed men I've met were already gym rats, marathon runners, etc. The rest talk about losing weight sometimes, but talk is usually as far as it goes. I don't know how they would react if a woman told them she was attracted to their extra pounds, but if she just ignored them/rolled her eyes every time they complained about their weight* (this is what I usually do; and, although my sample size is small, it seems to work pretty well), kept treats lying around, and was always up for a night on the town or a relaxing evening at home (either of which typically involves food at some point) and sexy times, one would think that most of them wouldn't exactly end up wasting away.
> 
> It makes me wonder if you've been really unlucky in hooking up with all the men who end up being a dieting success story or if they're all just really stubborn. It seems like a lot of the ladies here are fortunate in having SO's who aim to please, but in my limited experience men can be rather contrary creatures if they think someone is trying to influence them. If they know you don't want them to do something, some of them will just want to do it that much more. Like one of my uncles, who has a ponytail that my aunt just hated: the more she mentioned it, the longer it got!
> 
> Also, since you're so slender yourself, I wonder if they might feel self-conscious eating around you? A lot of people feel uncomfortable ordering substantial amounts of food when the person they're with doesn't join in to at least some extent.
> 
> Whatever the reason might be, I hope your luck changes soon!



That is one reason that has been tossed around a lot: I'm so thin that it "inspires" them, or challenges them to "impress" me. :doh: Also, if they spend too much time with me, my lifestyle rubs off on them and they just passively lose weight. Bah.


----------



## Tad

lol Melian, new strategy: "No video games for you until you eat these chips!" 

(I know it is WAY more complicated than this. It just seems absurd that guys won't realize they just fell into a bed of four leaf clovers, and insist on staggering out.....)

==========================================

They were running some stress tests on servers today, which was making more heat than the room could handle, so they left the door open all day. Meaning I got to listen to screaming server fans while dealing with warm temperatures. Now I have a headache, feel sticky, and am hungry*, but I have to go to parent-teacher interviews before I get to go home and change, etc.

* OK, hungry has nothing to do with the servers, I'm just hungry much of the time. It is just harder to ignore the hunger when I feel cruddy.


----------



## lille

Melian, I feel your pain. My boyfriend has decided to lose some weight. Luckily, I don't think he was any intention of being "thin". Obviously I want him healthy and happy, and I'm all for him working out and gaining muscle, I just hope that he he doesn't lose too much weight along with it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> And Melian: maybe you need to start with fatter guys, on the theory that when they go and lose forty pounds they will still be chubby enough to be interesting?  Either that or start up a high end weight-loss business....


 
Love it....

Sorry to her that Melian  It's always so hard. Especially because (at least in my experience) they feel good thinner, they get frisky more often, and you are just like...meh...


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> lol Melian, new strategy: "No video games for you until you eat these chips!"
> 
> (I know it is WAY more complicated than this. It just seems absurd that guys won't realize they just fell into a bed of four leaf clovers, and insist on staggering out.....)



LOL the current one just likes to watch me game, but I like your ideas  You know, your last statement is what really bothers me, I think - the fact that the guys are apparently making an effort to sabotage our good situation. If they weren't thin when we got together and that was fine, why does it have to happen at the time when it will be detrimental? I don't know....



lille said:


> Melian, I feel your pain. My boyfriend has decided to lose some weight. Luckily, I don't think he was any intention of being "thin". Obviously I want him healthy and happy, and I'm all for him working out and gaining muscle, I just hope that he he doesn't lose too much weight along with it.



I hope it doesn't get to the point where you lose interest, although it doesn't sound like it will, thankfully. We are stuck in the classic FFA dilemma: you care about their health and happiness, but don't want to become disinterested and have to end the relationship (which is obviously not good for either party's health and happiness....).



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Love it....
> 
> Sorry to her that Melian  It's always so hard. Especially because (at least in my experience) they feel good thinner, they get frisky more often, and you are just like...meh...



Yes, yes they do want it more when they are thinner. And you're just lying there thinking, "when is this going to be over so I can watch Vikings? Oh! Next time we should do it while Vikings is on..."


----------



## lille

Melian said:


> I hope it doesn't get to the point where you lose interest, although it doesn't sound like it will, thankfully. We are stuck in the classic FFA dilemma: you care about their health and happiness, but don't want to become disinterested and have to end the relationship (which is obviously not good for either party's health and happiness....).



He's always been big, even as a kid, but he said this is the first time in his life he's actually felt fat. He used to go to the gym fairly regularly and was still big. He did say he tends to put on muscle quickly so my hope is that he'll lose a little bit of fat, put some muscle back on, and feel better and not feel the need to lose more.

It's such a crappy situation to be in. It makes me feel like a terrible person for my preferences. And it doesn't help that I am extremely self conscious about my weight and am trying to lose some. It makes me feel like a hypocrite.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> I think I'm finally done trying to save guys from themselves.
> 
> The sequence:
> 1. Start seeing each other, sexy times ensue = everyone is happy
> 2. They get thinner and thinner, while I try to explain that it's not a good idea = happiness decreasing, especially mine
> 3. I lose interest and dump them = no one is happy
> 
> I think I want to skip step 2 and just dump them right away when I'm sure they're going to lose a significant amount. Save my time.



Hey, would you go out with me? Summer's coming and I really wouldn't mind losing 50 lbs. or so before I out my speedo back on. 



lille said:


> Melian, I feel your pain. My boyfriend has decided to lose some weight. Luckily, I don't think he was any intention of being "thin". Obviously I want him healthy and happy, and I'm all for him working out and gaining muscle, I just hope that he he doesn't lose too much weight along with it.



You're probably in luck. From what you have described and from pics you have shown, I think your beau is a lot like me. Easy to put on muscle and you can get in great shape and even trim down some, but never really get "thin" at all. I tried once when on a bodybuilding kick in my late 20's and got down to 235, but even then I wasn't skinny. But I sure did feel good, the only problem was that it sucked big time. Once I got below about 265 or so, life was the pits. To get lower I couldn't drink any beer and had to watch my diet so strictly it seemed like i could have a carb about once every 6 weeks. So I guess what I'm saying is that unless he really is serious about it and goes all in on it, you probably don't have anything to worry about. He might lose a little bit, but most likely won't become small by any means.


----------



## Melian

lille said:


> He's always been big, even as a kid, but he said this is the first time in his life he's actually felt fat. He used to go to the gym fairly regularly and was still big. He did say he tends to put on muscle quickly so my hope is that he'll lose a little bit of fat, put some muscle back on, and feel better and not feel the need to lose more.
> 
> It's such a crappy situation to be in. It makes me feel like a terrible person for my preferences. And it doesn't help that I am extremely self conscious about my weight and am trying to lose some. It makes me feel like a hypocrite.



*hug* I know what you mean - I like the thin girl/fat guy situation, too, and it feels super hypocritical unless he's 100% down with it.



LeoGibson said:


> Hey, would you go out with me? Summer's coming and I really wouldn't mind losing 50 lbs. or so before I out my speedo back on.



Oh totally, but you'd have to move in with me for a while to get the full effect. We could probably do 20 lbs via long distance relationship, approximately. I'll PM you my rates


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Oh totally, but you'd have to move in with me for a while to get the full effect. We could probably do 20 lbs via long distance relationship, approximately. I'll PM you my rates



Your ideas intrigue me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Oh totally, but you'd have to move in with me for a while to get the full effect. We could probably do 20 lbs via long distance relationship, approximately. I'll PM you my rates



The Melian Diet:

For every 10 donuts you eat, you will lose approximately one pound.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My guy is loosing weight too. Not fast, and not actively, but he is trying to eat better/less/get around more. I'd say he's lost five pounds.

He's down with me liking his weight but he just feels crappy, which means mama doesn't get her action. So apparently I get my choice of one, *not *both:
a) eye and hand candy
b) sex

If he was 330 and lost 80 i'd be ok. But for him to go from 260 to 220 where he wants is way bigger of a difference, even though its literally half the difference. That's like, all my squish!! 

I know he probably wont succeed because he hates exercise and loves food too much...and he knows that if he goes all bone bag on me he better get ready to do all the work because I am so starfishing if I have nothing to grab onto....

lol


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My guy is loosing weight too. Not fast, and not actively, but he is trying to eat better/less/get around more. I'd say he's lost five pounds.
> 
> He's down with me liking his weight but he just feels crappy, which means mama doesn't get her action. So apparently I get my choice of one, *not *both:
> a) eye and hand candy
> b) sex
> 
> If he was 330 and lost 80 i'd be ok. But for him to go from 260 to 220 where he wants is way bigger of a difference, even though its literally half the difference. That's like, all my squish!!
> 
> I know he probably wont succeed because he hates exercise and loves food too much...and he knows that if he goes all bone bag on me he better get ready to do all the work because I am so starfishing if I have nothing to grab onto....
> 
> lol



That mental image made me start cracking up, but I know exactly what you mean. I had a short fling with a skinny dude and I had absolutely no idea what to do with my hands. It was weird. I am lucky in that my guy is around 330 right now and is definitely just built big in general. So even if he does lose a bit I'll still have squish to love on. But I *like* that he's more than double my size.


----------



## Tad

1) Sad that so many of the FFA end up with this struggle.

2) (not an unhappy) Cracking up at the term 'starfishing.' Maybe it is in wide circulation, but it is new to me.

3) (not an unhappy) It is so refreshing to get to listen in on FFA conversations, or maybe it if this board, but that the topic gets to be discusses openly and bluntly, without any lectures on what you should or shouldn't want, nobody making posturing posts....it is just nice.

4) (back to the unhappy) I wonder how many of the BHM have experienced being with a woman who was 'starfishing'..... because she didn't know where to put her hands so that they would NOT encounter squish?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol i love starfish because it gives such an amazing mental image!!

Good question - based on my conversations with female friends they are violently fat phobic during sex - squish during sex is discerting. They tend to just place hands on shoulder blades only or starfish...


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol i love starfish because it gives such an amazing mental image!!
> 
> Good question - based on my conversations with female friends they are violently fat phobic during sex - squish during sex is discerting. They tend to just place hands on shoulder blades only or starfish...



"Starfishing" is fucking perfect. Hahaha.

A woman in my office has told me that if a guy even goes ~5lbs or so out of her ideal range, she'll just say "no" to sex. Even if she's dating him and cares about him. She's pretty extreme, though.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> "Starfishing" is fucking perfect. Hahaha.
> 
> A woman in my office has told me that if a guy even goes ~5lbs or so out of her ideal range, she'll just say "no" to sex. Even if she's dating him and cares about him. She's pretty extreme, though.




What the hell? 5lbs? Take me out for a good dinner or three and I'd already be toast. I'm pretty sure I've taken shits that would knock me out of the running.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol i love starfish because it gives such an amazing mental image!!



Starfishing is indeed a fabulous mental image - although something awful to do IRL as a woman. It might spare you from doing something actively, but I found it extremely uncomfortable and a position where female sexual gratification becomes highly improbable for simple reasons of anatomy.. 

I think most women have done it at least once in their life .... for whichever reasons. And not only BHM will have experienced it, but most guys who are not that skillful, or were drunk, or simply a bad physical match for the partner in question, etc. etc. 
Cynically put though, men don't seem to notice or at least care all too much, otherwise they wouldn't let themselves be fobbed off with starfishing so frequently. 

Feminist icon Simone de Beauvoir - read her memoirs - seems to have done it almost exclusively her entire life, making her advise women to give up on sex altogether. (And wonder why she bothered with the guys, mainly J-P Sartre in the first place.)

What to do instead?

First of all - Melian's colleague is right in her honesty. It's better to say 'no' outright if you don't feel something physically for a guy, or find him incompatible. What's the point in pity starfishing?

Second - if you do have somebody you feel the true inner emotional or physical necessity and motivation to have sex with - do it. But don't starfish- instead be active, play out your own mental script, push for your fantasies. If there's no longer enough squish, get on top and put a really fluffy pillow in between you two. Let him spoon, so you can masturbate from the front to your personal in your head blue movie with the fattest man you can imagine.... in short, make sure you also get the most of out of it .. or in short, star in your own fishy movie....


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Cynically put though, men don't seem to notice or at least care all too much, otherwise they wouldn't let themselves be fobbed off with starfishing so frequently.



If you are sufficiently hungry, and all that is available to you is boiled potatoes, you'll frequently eat boiled potatoes.....

Of course, some people seem perfectly happy with boiled potatoes and won't even make an _effort _to get something more satisfying instead, which always puzzles me.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Anatomically, its actually hard not to starfish (or variances) under a guy. Especially a heavy guy - wrap your legs around his hips, his chest and shoulders take up too much room, so all you can do is rub the sides.

And keep in mind i am relatively active and aggressive in bed so if i am underneath i cant move and laughingly call it starfishing.

As a married woman i think (for me personally) that there are times when i am up for sex but too tired to actively participate - and my guy has done the same for me. After being together for a long time, we dont always mesh in terms of both being aroused at the same time, so we compromise a little.

Might not sound romantic, but it is what it is


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have these moments where i get paranoid. My boss's boss told me unasked that i am doing great and he is so appreciative i stepped up in my boss's absence...

...but that stupid occassional paranoia has popped up. I feel like i am useless and am going to get fired. 

I know its a symptom of burnout but it doesnt change the fact i am stressing about it!!!


----------



## BigChaz

I feel like have a really American first world problem here.

I finally got my concealed carry license and have discovered that I have too much belly. I cannot figure out how the hell I am going to be able to carry, except for small ankle holster pistols.

*Problem One *
To comfortably wear inside my waist band, I have to go from 52 inch waist pants to a 54-56. Standing, I can wear 54s somewhat comfortably, but when I sit and my belly smooshes out, it stabs into me way too hard. 56's help alleviate it significantly.

*Problem Two *
Assuming I am wearing pants that fit, when I sit down, my side rolls hang on top of the pistol and it's extremely uncomfortable

*Problem Three*
Outside waistband holster means I can carry more comfortably, but the problem is that big guys have a really hard time hiding the "imprint" of the gun, meaning that others can very clearly see I have a pistol on me, unless I want to wear shirts that look like mumus on me. Along with that is the same problem, when I sit down, my belly side fat hangs onto the gun and it hurts!

Ankle holster might be my only way, sucks cause it requires a smaller gun and I am not exactly fast at bending down to my ankles.


----------



## MsBrightside

BigChaz said:


> I feel like have a really American first world problem here.
> 
> I finally got my concealed carry license and have discovered that I have too much belly. I cannot figure out how the hell I am going to be able to carry, except for small ankle holster pistols...


 
After reading this, I see your dilemma but have no helpful suggestions whatsoever. Unless... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tqQj4loAgg[/ame]

J/k; I really do hope you figure out something that works.


----------



## BigChaz

MsBrightside said:


> After reading this, I see your dilemma but have no helpful suggestions whatsoever. Unless...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tqQj4loAgg
> 
> J/k; I really do hope you figure out something that works.



Oh my gosh, a man bag! Duh! It was so simple this whole time!


----------



## LeoGibson

BigChaz said:


> I feel like have a really American first world problem here.
> 
> I finally got my concealed carry license and have discovered that I have too much belly. I cannot figure out how the hell I am going to be able to carry, except for small ankle holster pistols.
> 
> *Problem One *
> To comfortably wear inside my waist band, I have to go from 52 inch waist pants to a 54-56. Standing, I can wear 54s somewhat comfortably, but when I sit and my belly smooshes out, it stabs into me way too hard. 56's help alleviate it significantly.
> 
> *Problem Two *
> Assuming I am wearing pants that fit, when I sit down, my side rolls hang on top of the pistol and it's extremely uncomfortable
> 
> *Problem Three*
> Outside waistband holster means I can carry more comfortably, but the problem is that big guys have a really hard time hiding the "imprint" of the gun, meaning that others can very clearly see I have a pistol on me, unless I want to wear shirts that look like mumus on me. Along with that is the same problem, when I sit down, my belly side fat hangs onto the gun and it hurts!
> 
> Ankle holster might be my only way, sucks cause it requires a smaller gun and I am not exactly fast at bending down to my ankles.




I don't know if you wear a suit jacket or not, but perhaps a shoulder holster. You could maybe get by with a light windbreaker, but that might be a tad hot in the summer months.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm curious why you're going to carry a gun in the first place.
Is it a job thing? Or a personal protection thing?


I'm Canadian, this is interesting to me. Haha.




BigChaz said:


> I feel like have a really American first world problem here.
> 
> I finally got my concealed carry license and have discovered that I have too much belly. I cannot figure out how the hell I am going to be able to carry, except for small ankle holster pistols.
> 
> *Problem One *
> To comfortably wear inside my waist band, I have to go from 52 inch waist pants to a 54-56. Standing, I can wear 54s somewhat comfortably, but when I sit and my belly smooshes out, it stabs into me way too hard. 56's help alleviate it significantly.
> 
> *Problem Two *
> Assuming I am wearing pants that fit, when I sit down, my side rolls hang on top of the pistol and it's extremely uncomfortable
> 
> *Problem Three*
> Outside waistband holster means I can carry more comfortably, but the problem is that big guys have a really hard time hiding the "imprint" of the gun, meaning that others can very clearly see I have a pistol on me, unless I want to wear shirts that look like mumus on me. Along with that is the same problem, when I sit down, my belly side fat hangs onto the gun and it hurts!
> 
> Ankle holster might be my only way, sucks cause it requires a smaller gun and I am not exactly fast at bending down to my ankles.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pure gold! :bow:



MsBrightside said:


> After reading this, I see your dilemma but have no helpful suggestions whatsoever. Unless...
> 
> 
> J/k; I really do hope you figure out something that works.


----------



## Gingembre

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious why you're going to carry a gun in the first place.
> Is it a job thing? Or a personal protection thing?
> 
> 
> I'm Canadian, this is interesting to me. Haha.



Snap! Except I'm British. Why would you want to carry a gun anyway? But especially if it's uncomfortable/going to require a new wardrobe - why bother? Are you planning to actually use the thing?


----------



## BigChaz

I go hunting and fishing on my own a lot and I'd like to legally be able to carry while I am out by myself to protect from both human and animal threat.

I also work in an area that has an awesome statistic. Working / living in this area means that within 1 year, 1 in 13 people will have a violent crime committed against them.

Do I walk around constantly thinking I am under threat? Nope. Am I going to carry all the time? Nope, again. However, I would like to be able to keep a pistol in my car for those late nights I am downtown at 9:00PM in a rough side of town where three people held the store next door to my office hostage at gunpoint while they stole everything.

I consider myself a pretty ideal person you want carrying. I'm not a gun nut conservative crazy person (I'm very liberal, just into guns), I have no delusions of grandeur, etc. I knew getting a CCW I was not prepared for what it would be like to have a real life situation or encounter that I might need to use a firearm. Knowing that, I have been taking classes and training for the past few months in peaceful conflict resolution, deadly conflict resolution, adrenalin training, marksman training, and tons of legal stuff.


----------



## Tad

Top reasons for a BHM to carry a gun:

5. Guy at the drive thru forgot to biggie-size your order twice last month
4. Universal remote control—you’ll never have to get up to turn off the TV again!
3. Gives you an answer to “What, you going to make me do that? You’d have to catch me first!”
2. Pull it out and watch their face when someone jokes “What have you got stashed in your belly-button?”
1. Necessary component of your “Fat Elvis” costume


(all joking aside, I look forward to hearing Chaz’s answer—I’m curious too)


----------



## Surlysomething

Great answer. You seem like the ideal gun owner if there's such a thing.

Thanks!




BigChaz said:


> I go hunting and fishing on my own a lot and I'd like to legally be able to carry while I am out by myself to protect from both human and animal threat.
> 
> I also work in an area that has an awesome statistic. Working / living in this area means that within 1 year, 1 in 13 people will have a violent crime committed against them.
> 
> Do I walk around constantly thinking I am under threat? Nope. Am I going to carry all the time? Nope, again. However, I would like to be able to keep a pistol in my car for those late nights I am downtown at 9:00PM in a rough side of town where three people held the store next door to my office hostage at gunpoint while they stole everything.
> 
> I consider myself a pretty ideal person you want carrying. I'm not a gun nut conservative crazy person (I'm very liberal, just into guns), I have no delusions of grandeur, etc. I knew getting a CCW I was not prepared for what it would be like to have a real life situation or encounter that I might need to use a firearm. Knowing that, I have been taking classes and training for the past few months in peaceful conflict resolution, deadly conflict resolution, adrenalin training, marksman training, and tons of legal stuff.


----------



## MsBrightside

BigChaz said:


> I go hunting and fishing on my own a lot and I'd like to legally be able to carry while I am out by myself to protect from both human and animal threat.
> 
> I also work in an area that has an awesome statistic. Working / living in this area means that within 1 year, 1 in 13 people will have a violent crime committed against them.
> 
> Do I walk around constantly thinking I am under threat? Nope. Am I going to carry all the time? Nope, again. However, I would like to be able to keep a pistol in my car for those late nights I am downtown at 9:00PM in a rough side of town where three people held the store next door to my office hostage at gunpoint while they stole everything.
> 
> I consider myself a pretty ideal person you want carrying. I'm not a gun nut conservative crazy person (I'm very liberal, just into guns), I have no delusions of grandeur, etc. I knew getting a CCW I was not prepared for what it would be like to have a real life situation or encounter that I might need to use a firearm. Knowing that, I have been taking classes and training for the past few months in peaceful conflict resolution, deadly conflict resolution, adrenalin training, marksman training, and tons of legal stuff.


I have no experience handling guns myself and wouldn't feel comfortable having one of my own, but two members of my immmediate family have been held up at gunpoint (one in Springfield, Illinois, which is not exactly crime central of the US, and one in a motel parking lot in Mississippi), so I am glad that you have taken steps to protect yourself from this sort of thing. It really can happen anywhere.


----------



## Archetypus

BigChaz said:


> I feel like have a really American first world problem here.
> 
> I finally got my concealed carry license and have discovered that I have too much belly. I cannot figure out how the hell I am going to be able to carry, except for small ankle holster pistols.
> 
> *Problem One *
> To comfortably wear inside my waist band, I have to go from 52 inch waist pants to a 54-56. Standing, I can wear 54s somewhat comfortably, but when I sit and my belly smooshes out, it stabs into me way too hard. 56's help alleviate it significantly.
> 
> *Problem Two *
> Assuming I am wearing pants that fit, when I sit down, my side rolls hang on top of the pistol and it's extremely uncomfortable
> 
> *Problem Three*
> Outside waistband holster means I can carry more comfortably, but the problem is that big guys have a really hard time hiding the "imprint" of the gun, meaning that others can very clearly see I have a pistol on me, unless I want to wear shirts that look like mumus on me. Along with that is the same problem, when I sit down, my belly side fat hangs onto the gun and it hurts!
> 
> Ankle holster might be my only way, sucks cause it requires a smaller gun and I am not exactly fast at bending down to my ankles.



I found that carrying in the small of my back was the ideal solution. I tried ankle carry, but it always threw me off balance. Shoulder holster can work, just wear it under any shirt, but on top of an undershirt to avoid chafing. Check your local laws though, as shoulder holsters can be illegal in some states.


----------



## BigChaz

Archetypus said:


> I found that carrying in the small of my back was the ideal solution. I tried ankle carry, but it always threw me off balance. Shoulder holster can work, just wear it under any shirt, but on top of an undershirt to avoid chafing. Check your local laws though, as shoulder holsters can be illegal in some states.



I havn't tried the small of my back yet, except for a few minutes. I'll have to give that more of a go.


----------



## Treach

Having to get back into the being single/dating scene. It is...not a great scene.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I missed my doctors appointment that I thought was today. Apparently it was yesterday. I've been trying to get into a new doctors office for 6+ months. I was seeing another doctor once before she left and that appointment I was told I needed to find a new PCP, and ever since then I have been trying to get an appointment with this new doctor. Which has been near impossible because I am a "new patient". I have insurance, I am more than willing to at this point to meet at the earliest convenience. Every time I have had to reschedule I've had to wait 3 more months. My mother also sees this doctor, which is why I have been trying to see her, I was told she is a good doctor, but I would be willing to see whoever is available, as I have no Primary Care doctor (my previous PCP ended up retiring or something a few years ago and I just have been going to Prompt Care when needed) and the doctor I've been trying to see was going to be my new PCP. They told me I had to reschedule my last appointment because she was out of town 3 months ago and now, apparently I missed my appointment yesterday because I thought it was today. I didn't know the office was closed on weekends. I am desperately trying to get in so I can get help with my depression and anxiety, and I've been having to wait 3 months at a time. I honestly cannot believe I missed my appointment, as realizing this caused me to have terrible anxiety today, but I am trying very hard to be patient and get in to see her. I have been really struggling and have never tried medication before, I've been wanting to take this route and see if it can help me. This depression has been very crippling lately and is effecting me at work. It just stinks. But that is my day so far, of course after laying around on my couch for 2 hours after I realized I missed my appointment yesterday... just sucks. I took off work today in advance to, to be able to go to this appointment, which now doesn't matter.


----------



## MsBrightside

Treach said:


> Having to get back into the being single/dating scene. It is...not a great scene.


It does sound rough out there; I hope things start looking up for you.



x0emnem0x said:


> I missed my doctors appointment that I thought was today. Apparently it was yesterday. I've been trying to get into a new doctors office for 6+ months. I was seeing another doctor once before she left and that appointment I was told I needed to find a new PCP, and ever since then I have been trying to get an appointment with this new doctor. Which has been near impossible because I am a "new patient". I have insurance, I am more than willing to at this point to meet at the earliest convenience. Every time I have had to reschedule I've had to wait 3 more months. My mother also sees this doctor, which is why I have been trying to see her, I was told she is a good doctor, but I would be willing to see whoever is available, as I have no Primary Care doctor (my previous PCP ended up retiring or something a few years ago and I just have been going to Prompt Care when needed) and the doctor I've been trying to see was going to be my new PCP. They told me I had to reschedule my last appointment because she was out of town 3 months ago and now, apparently I missed my appointment yesterday because I thought it was today. I didn't know the office was closed on weekends. I am desperately trying to get in so I can get help with my depression and anxiety, and I've been having to wait 3 months at a time. I honestly cannot believe I missed my appointment, as realizing this caused me to have terrible anxiety today, but I am trying very hard to be patient and get in to see her. I have been really struggling and have never tried medication before, I've been wanting to take this route and see if it can help me. This depression has been very crippling lately and is effecting me at work. It just stinks. But that is my day so far, of course after laying around on my couch for 2 hours after I realized I missed my appointment yesterday... just sucks. I took off work today in advance to, to be able to go to this appointment, which now doesn't matter.


Sorry you missed your appointment; I hope that you can get another one soon. But if her office puts you off again, maybe you could try to get an appointment with another doctor, too? If you get in somewhere else sooner and like that doctor enough to choose him/her as your PCP, you could always cancel the appointment with your mom's physician; but at least you'd have a back-up if you need it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MsBrightside said:


> Sorry you missed your appointment; I hope that you can get another one soon. But if her office puts you off again, maybe you could try to get an appointment with another doctor, too? If you get in somewhere else sooner and like that doctor enough to choose him/her as your PCP, you could always cancel the appointment with your mom's physician; but at least you'd have a back-up if you need it.



Yeah they have a request form for requesting appointments on this website, so I did that and it asks who you would be willing to see and I basically said I would see anyone, even her nurse or another doctor in the same practice/building. So hopefully they can get me in with someone sooner than later... I'm still really bummed about it. Yesterday was bad but today is only a little better.


----------



## KingBuu

Unhappy because I'm not going to be moving after all.


----------



## youareneverready

I keep failing to 'adult'


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My (much) younger little sister is in her teenage years and is experiencing depression along with all the hormonal stuff. She put on FB she wanted to kill herself and her friends called the cops to check on her. 

I want to help but I suck at helping for things like this. I'm a really driven, factual person, so I find saying the comforting things that you are supposed to say really, really hollow and unhelpful. I'd rather give suggestions or support on actions she wanted to take - but that isn't where she is right now.

The main thing is that due to circumstances her childhood sucked. She isn't ready to 'adult' yet - whereas I started 'adulting' at 13. I feel like any suggestions I could make or context I can offer will make it worse!

I'm going to have a girls weekend with her, and just go out and shoot the shit with her and listen to her teen angst and just...be there. Just so she knows, that I am there for her...seems so hollow!!!! :doh:


----------



## Amaranthine

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My (much) younger little sister is in her teenage years and is experiencing depression along with all the hormonal stuff. She put on FB she wanted to kill herself and her friends called the cops to check on her.
> 
> I want to help but I suck at helping for things like this. I'm a really driven, factual person, so I find saying the comforting things that you are supposed to say really, really hollow and unhelpful. I'd rather give suggestions or support on actions she wanted to take - but that isn't where she is right now.
> 
> The main thing is that due to circumstances her childhood sucked. She isn't ready to 'adult' yet - whereas I started 'adulting' at 13. I feel like any suggestions I could make or context I can offer will make it worse!
> 
> I'm going to have a girls weekend with her, and just go out and shoot the shit with her and listen to her teen angst and just...be there. Just so she knows, that I am there for her...seems so hollow!!!! :doh:



That's always a rough kind of situation; I get what you mean about certain sentiments feeling empty, because they can't really do shit. Hormones are hormones. Would it be out of line to suggest therapy or something where she could vent freely? Or you could always introduce her to Sartre/Camus/Nietzsche and company. Existentialism can be comforting to the angsty teenage soul (potential con: you then have a teenage Existentialist on your hands.)

I hope your weekend goes well! If she's not too inundated with brain chemicals, it should mean a lot to her that you even tried to reach out.


----------



## Yakatori

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...and shoot the shit with her...


I prefer to _chew-the-fat_ instead...


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My (much) younger little sister is in her teenage years and is experiencing depression along with all the hormonal stuff. She put on FB she wanted to kill herself and her friends called the cops to check on her.
> 
> I want to help but I suck at helping for things like this. I'm a really driven, factual person, so I find saying the comforting things that you are supposed to say really, really hollow and unhelpful. I'd rather give suggestions or support on actions she wanted to take - but that isn't where she is right now.
> 
> The main thing is that due to circumstances her childhood sucked. She isn't ready to 'adult' yet - whereas I started 'adulting' at 13. I feel like any suggestions I could make or context I can offer will make it worse!
> 
> I'm going to have a girls weekend with her, and just go out and shoot the shit with her and listen to her teen angst and just...be there. Just so she knows, that I am there for her...seems so hollow!!!! :doh:



Having someone she can talk to is huge. The fact that she posted that on Facebook shows that she wants someone to talk to her about what's going on.


----------



## bayone

lille said:


> Having someone she can talk to is huge. The fact that she posted that on Facebook shows that she wants someone to talk to her about what's going on.



I agree -- it's a hopeful sign that she's talking. Spending the weekend may not sound like much to you, but it's the sort of thing (along with listening) that can mean a great deal to someone.

Best wishes.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks guys. Its hard because you want to help them so bad


----------



## CurvyLolita

I'm unhappy I'm single and lonely and too shy to try dating right now. And when I look online the selection sucks anyway.


----------



## Surlysomething

People who go on vacation and dump their workload on you without any warning.


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thanks guys. Its hard because you want to help them so bad



Just being there for her is definitely helping, and I say this as someone who both works with suicidal teens and was once a suicidal teen. It may not feel like much but knowing someone is there means a lot.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Everything is crazy. Depression has been a little better but its like one step forward and two steps back. My brother has landed himself in jail. This is after telling my mom he's trying to change his life, he finally moved into a new apartment and he stayed at my sisters house the other night twice so he wouldn't go to his old place where the druggies stay and get high. He ended up in jail last night due to obstruction of an officer and having a hypodermic needle on him. No drugs though, so that's good I guess.... though I hope he is changing his life around. No one had the $160 to bail him out so my mom took out $200 to bail him out and I have to give her my entire paycheck on Thursday, if I even make more than $100 this week which I probably won't. I barely have the money but seeing as he is my brother is he really is trying to change his life finally I don't want to be the reason for it backsliding if I could've done something to help. The reason I wouldn't have more than $100 this paycheck is due to having to call in and not being at work barely this week because my sciatic nerve is messed up again and I am going to Prompt care tomorrow to pay $30 that I had to borrow from my mom who already has no money, because I'm broke as a joke from having to pay my college last week which ate my entire paycheck, for a stupid doctors note and hopefully some half decent medication to pull me through work until it gets better or until I can go to the real doctor in the end of June when I have my appointment to get on depression/anxiety meds... just so much crazy stuff going on and my hormones have been out of whack. On top of that my sister is selling her dog she paid $200 for and her PS4 just to make ends meet to pay bills and she doesn't have car insurance, in that respect, my "best friend" Cody who works for AllState reached out to help her because it is an immediate situation as my sister and her boyfriend both drive every day and really need insurance, called me complaining because my sister had asked him if he figured out if she was going to be able to get insurance through them and he wasn't sure yet. SO instead of helping he called me to flip out and complain about it even though we have all this shit going on and she is desperate right now, hence why she is at my sister in laws place cleaning for $40 just to get more money because my sister in law is sort of a dick and God forbid she just give her $40... speaking of my sister in law ever since she got pregnant she has become a person I am not fond of and before she was pregnant she was my best friend. We're still close but it sucks losing that sort of bond just because someone is pregnant... it's like bridezilla/momzilla but it's pregnantzilla and driving me insane... 

TL;DR my family is all in dilemma and we're all broke and life is bending us over a table and fucking us in the ass, and it sucks.


----------



## Surlysomething

Long weekend is over. 
Back to stupid traffic and co-worker hell.

It's sunny out though so there's hope. Haha


----------



## tankyguy

BigChaz said:


> I feel like have a really American first world problem here.
> 
> I finally got my concealed carry license and have discovered that I have too much belly. I cannot figure out how the hell I am going to be able to carry, except for small ankle holster pistols.



I missed this before. The answer is a spring-loaded sleeve gun.


https://youtu.be/AEEf_00tNos


----------



## Melian

I'm really surprised I haven't seen any mention of this here, because it's all over the place: what's up with this "dadbod" business?

I mean, I'm all for it, in theory.....but adding the word "dad" just makes me ill. Thoughts?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Most dadbods gave this tiny hard beergut i am not a particular fan of. I prefer me some jiggle round the middle  And yeah, dad in there isnt particularly sexy...

But if i had my druthers id rather a dadbod for eyecandy than abs...

My guy jokes he has the triplet dadbod


----------



## Surlysomething

I mention hotdads all the time now since I moved to the burbs. Haha

I also mention going on a Dad Safari too. It makes people uncomfortable and i'm all for that. 




Melian said:


> I'm really surprised I haven't seen any mention of this here, because it's all over the place: what's up with this "dadbod" business?
> 
> I mean, I'm all for it, in theory.....but adding the word "dad" just makes me ill. Thoughts?


----------



## lille

Melian said:


> I'm really surprised I haven't seen any mention of this here, because it's all over the place: what's up with this "dadbod" business?
> 
> I mean, I'm all for it, in theory.....but adding the word "dad" just makes me ill. Thoughts?



The "dad" part doesn't bother me, it's just that I find that it's not necessarily being used to describe dad aged guys, but douchey frat guys.


----------



## obeseguy4ever

Dealing with a mother who insists that I find a job here for 6 months to a year and forbids me from looking in other states or else she would lock my bank accounts. Plus she held the fact that I went to private college in another state that cost her $19K over my head and said I need to find a job here so I can pay her back the money I owe her. I have browsed job boards looking, what I find (java+developer wise [less than 1-year professional experience] I write small java programs in my spare time when I am not doing part-time retail work) I am not qualified for and I just don't want to live in this state. She complains that I don't listen to her and that she is always right. I found out after I went to a community college to see if their associate bio-tech program was still open it is closed for the next 3 years and that if I applied 4 months ago I only would have needed 2 classes to get an associate bio-tech degree.[She recommended it, but I got sidetracked working on laboratory internships, which ended up ultimately going nowhere]. I want to move, but I my mother doesn't want me to or I will left penniless. I am 25 and feel like a loser. On top of all that I am dealing with a slightly needy feeder who has to take medication for something they wont tell me about. He is a good guy from what I have seen and more than ready to fatten me up but something just seems off with him, I can see me being friends with him but nothing above that.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Most dadbods gave this tiny hard beergut i am not a particular fan of. I prefer me some jiggle round the middle  And yeah, dad in there isnt particularly sexy...
> 
> But if i had my druthers id rather a dadbod for eyecandy than abs...
> 
> My guy jokes he has the triplet dadbod



I think I have the wrong idea about what constitutes a "dadbod." I keep imagining a guy who is just medium-fat. Haha. So that sounds good, but then the dad part pollutes it for me 



Surlysomething said:


> I mention hotdads all the time now since I moved to the burbs. Haha
> 
> I also mention going on a Dad Safari too. It makes people uncomfortable and i'm all for that.



It's true. I forgot to give you your credit for this trend!



lille said:


> The "dad" part doesn't bother me, it's just that I find that it's not necessarily being used to describe dad aged guys, but douchey frat guys.



I'll ogle them extra hard if they're douchey! Haha.


----------



## Tad

This is a multi-parter, thought the parts are somewhat linked.

1) The Emerald Ash Borer. This bugger is wiping out ash trees. Go to the top of the Peace Tower, in the Canadian Parliament buildings, and look out over the city, and you'll see a few blocks of office towers, then the city largely disappears under its trees. Apparently something like 60% of those trees are ash, and they are pretty much all doomed. That is just the 'urban forest', actual forests are getting devastated too. And much of our back yard is shaded by a BHT (big handsome tree) just over the line into a neighbour's yard that is an ash. I don't think my wife and I together could link our arms around its trunk, it is truly massive. And it is doomed. Thinking about all those trees is always a way to make me feel unhappy.

2) Our boulevard tree (i.e. city owned, right up by the sidewalk) is dead. It is not an ash, we think it is actually called a Schubert choke-cherry, but we could be wrong. Our whole portion of the street is lined with them, they are kind of cool as shortly after they finish sprouting out their leaves, the leaves turn from green to a sort of red-purple colour. Ours was slammed into by a truck a dozen years ago, and while the city tree guys who came at the time said it was fine, the next year a big patch of bark came off where it had been hit, and fractures appeared in the bark around the base. It probably didn't help that a major limb got cut off because it was a danger to the electrical and phone lines, and that some its roots got cut off when we had the lead water pipe coming into our house replaced (they had to dig a trench through the front yard). Last year it was looking poorly, this year it made a few buds, but none actually opened into leaves.

Related to point A, when we went on-line to report the issue to the city, the waiting list for them to just come and look at the tree was three weeks. Who knows how long to get it removed, and replaced. Their tree budget is just overwhelmed by the problem with the ash trees.

3) Sleep hasn't been great lately. In part this is because of allergies, but in part it is because our east facing window, overlooking a busy street, isn't getting the shade and sound muffling that our tree has faithfully provided over the previous sixteen years that we've had our house. Even once we get a new tree, I'd imagine it could be at least a decade before it is big enough to even start providing such services. I guess we'll eventually adapt to brighter mornings and more traffic noise (of course the traffic is out there all year long, but usually we are only opening the windows wide at night by the time the leaves are out).

I do admit that numbers 2 and 3 fall completely into 'first world problems' and probably even 'middle-class, middle-aged, first world problems.' They are still making me unhappy though!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> And much of our back yard is shaded by a BHT (big handsome tree)


 
I'm so sorry to hear that! In Toronto area we have been getting hit by the Asian long horn beetle - entire neighborhoods are loosing all their trees and it makes them look bare and very odd. Although I love big trees when they are near my house they always make me leery, especially after that wicked ice storm that caused so much damage...but they are so beautiful this time of year.

But I have to say, ^^^^^ that made my day. BHT. Love it.


----------



## Tad

There are also two over-achieving maple trees that complete the walling in of our back yard, which are also substantial specimens.....perhaps I should say that they are BHTs, and the ash is a SSBHT? 

One small silver lining of the dead boulevard tree. The two rose bushes that have survived for years in our front yard, despite the odds, have sent out far more branches than ever before this Spring. I'm wondering if they are responding to lack of competition from the boulevard tree (more sun, probably more water). They've usually shot up one or two tall stems, but this year have half a dozen stems each and aren't going up as fast--looking in fact more like rose bushes than rose trees.

(we have a somewhat darwinian front yard: we plant stuff occasionally (rose bushes, tulips, ornamental grasses, actual grass), other things find their way in on their own (lemon-balm, mouse-ears), and if they survive without more than an occasional shovel full of compost, they are welcome. If they can't hack it, well, on to the next experiment.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A handsome tree?

post pix pls kthx


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am in vacation. My work phone is buzzing every 3 min (on a major company initiative). I need the time off to NOT work. But...but...but it keeps dinging!
It bothers me!

Sheldon: check your messages!

*covers her ears* lalalala they are all cc, nothing is blowing up, lalala


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am in vacation. My work phone is buzzing every 3 min (on a major company initiative). I need the time off to NOT work. But...but...but it keeps dinging!
> It bothers me!
> 
> Sheldon: check your messages!
> 
> *covers her ears* lalalala they are all cc, nothing is blowing up, lalala



Dang, me too. Non-stop all day today and yesterday, and I was just informed of a mandatory conference call this week that I have to be on. Apparently...

My boss even stopped by my house today to pick up some stuff while I was working in my garage. She asked how the vacation was going, I literally said "What vacation?".


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Woah. Thats a little crossing the line lol!

My boss called me after an email i sent but only to tell me everything was ok and to enjoy my vacation - anyhing he needed me for could wait.

He is a great manager!


----------



## MattB

My boss has boundary issues. 

Just got back from a trip to Lowes, received two phone calls and 8 emails that I couldn't ignore. No peace!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The hub is taking me out to see Doug Stanhope tonight.

I don't HATE him but I don't really find him amusing. I can listen to his podcasts if I cleaning or something, but the idea of sitting there at this show is exhausting. Because I have to SEEM like I am enjoying myself, so I have to paste that little closed lip curl smile on my face - just enough to be like "oh, ha, amusing."

Maybe I'm not giving it enough of a chance. Maybe I will like it...


----------



## Surlysomething

You can totally ignore anything you want on holidays.

Turn your phone off and leave it at home.




MattB said:


> My boss has boundary issues.
> 
> Just got back from a trip to Lowes, received two phone calls and 8 emails that I couldn't ignore. No peace!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Nvm. I take it back it was awesome. Lol


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nvm. I take it back it was awesome. Lol



Got to love when something turns out so much better than you dreaded!


----------



## MattB

Surlysomething said:


> You can totally ignore anything you want on holidays.
> 
> Turn your phone off and leave it at home.



Surly, I wish it was this easy. I work in sales, so my income does depend on getting orders from accounts, etc. Those emails don't bother me of course. 

I worked for 10 years for a different company that kept blurring the line between work and personal, I really don't want to go through that again, but to compound things I just received (on a Saturday night!) an updated employee contract that I have two weeks to sign and return back. They told us on a conference call yesterday it was just "minor adjustments", but they put in a lot of legalese.  I'm taking it to a lawyer for review before signing. 

Worst. Vacation. Ever.


----------



## Surlysomething

That sucks. I could never work for people or a company like that.
Life is hard enough, we all DESERVE time off. Uninterrupted.

I hope things work out for you.




MattB said:


> Surly, I wish it was this easy. I work in sales, so my income does depend on getting orders from accounts, etc. Those emails don't bother me of course.
> 
> I worked for 10 years for a different company that kept blurring the line between work and personal, I really don't want to go through that again, but to compound things I just received (on a Saturday night!) an updated employee contract that I have two weeks to sign and return back. They told us on a conference call yesterday it was just "minor adjustments", but they put in a lot of legalese.  I'm taking it to a lawyer for review before signing.
> 
> Worst. Vacation. Ever.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Meteorologists call it a _ stationary front _. What it means to me is a succession of thundershowers every few hours. 

How am I supposed to go out and get any good exercise if I know I'm likely to get hit by lightning? 

It's supposed to continue at least another week.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My vacation is OVER!!! :goodbye:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh well. It was actually a really good vacation overall and I am about as ready as I will ever be to go back...now I need to look through my emails and see what fire I need to put out first tomorrow...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg ew ew ew

I stepped on two snails this morning. I cannot articulate how disgusting it was to feel their little bodies pop under my sandles, feel the shards grate into their flesh, and then to slip on their insides.

Ew ew ew


----------



## tankyguy

One of the wheels on my desk chair broke today. I'd only bought it two years ago and had just remarked the other day how well the hydraulics were holding up considering that's what was killed on my last one.


----------



## tankyguy

Wanting things so badly, but them being completely outside of my reach no matter what I do and having it obliviously rubbed in my face by people has become a recurring theme for me. I'm sick of having to swallow failure and rejection. I'm sick of _never_ being the one and having nothing.


----------



## MsBrightside

tankyguy said:


> Wanting things so badly, but them being completely outside of my reach no matter what I do and having it obliviously rubbed in my face by people has become a recurring theme for me. I'm sick of having to swallow failure and rejection. I'm sick of _never_ being the one and having nothing.


Sorry you're feeling so discouraged. You seem to me to be so talented, creative, intelligent, personable, kind, and many other good things.

I hope you get the opportunity to achieve your goals.


----------



## Tad

I took last Wed-Fri as vacation--so of course woke up with a sore throat on Wednesday morning :doh: Still did most of what I wanted to do, but didn't have the energy to do as much as I'd hoped.


----------



## lille

Spending the day getting some packing done and it has my anxiety sky high. My chest hurts and I feel like I can't breathe.


----------



## MrSensible

I'm spending tonight -- and most of the day tomorrow -- studying for a test due tomorrow night. One of my professors is a real asshole with the scheduling (I had group assignments due tonight, as a matter of fact, but my team and I were able to finish them early.) 

Not that I really had any plans for the 4th anyway (as per usual) but still...


----------



## MrSensible

lille said:


> Spending the day getting some packing done and it has my anxiety sky high. My chest hurts and I feel like I can't breathe.



I know that feeling of stress-induced anxiety all too well, and I can empathize with how much it sucks. For what it's worth, I hope the move goes smoothly and that you can relax sooner rather than later.


----------



## KingBuu

Everything


----------



## loopytheone

Found out a couple of days ago that my dog's brother, Blue, has died. 

I've known Blue for almost as long as I can remember, since I was 13 years old and going to my first ever dog show. I remember my dog, Luna, first show and I remember Blue being so upset when his owner left him in his crate to handle her other dog that he tore a hole through the crate itself and escaped, running in huge laps around the show ground!

I remember him coming up to me and wagging his tail and licking my hands every time I saw him. I remember him being a brilliant abassador for the breed and a gentleman to humans and dogs alike. Despite my dog growling at him all the time, he never reacted and just put up with it. Last year, on the Isle of Skye, Blue was there for the unveiling of the statue and met Princess Ann and was part of some of the most beautiful group photos with us all. There is a professional photo of him and Luna that is just breath taking. The last time I ever saw him, he was at the Skye Show this year and I remember telling him how beautiful he is and how much he looks like his nephew, Dylan, and like my girl, Luna. 

I worry about his owner. We've been friends since I was a little kid and Blue was her last dog. She got voted off the Skye Club committee a couple of months back after being the chairman for twenty years as well and I just don't know if she is ever going to get back into the breed and being part of our community again. I miss her. I don't think I could be as active and passionate in our breed without her there. 

I don't believe in the after life, but I love the thought of Blue being re-united with his mum, dad, sister and his nephews. You were an amazing and special boy, Blue. Thank you so much for letting me and Luna be a part of your life.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Found out a couple of days ago that my dog's brother, Blue, has died.



I'm so sorry for your loss Loopy, he sounds like he was an amazing dog.


----------



## dwesterny

Today is the last day before I start on diet (including calories from booze ). Well technically today is the 10th consecutive last day before I start...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Loopy, I feel you! I love being involved with my Aussie breeders and friends, and sometimes its really hard on everyone when an older dog passes and a loved member of the community kind of falls away...I hope you guys can stay in touch!

@ dwesterny - that sucks. Diets are hard to stick to...and I may be in the same boat. My weight is veering out of my comfort zone. Time to start exercising more and being more sensible. Boo.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> @ dwesterny - that sucks. Diets are hard to stick to...and I may be in the same boat. My weight is veering out of my comfort zone. Time to start exercising more and being more sensible. Boo.



Heh thanks, although I'm not actually that unhappy about it. I mainly wanted to make the joke about 10th consecutive last day (which it is). I know that after a couple days I start to feel better and get more productive. Also as I probably said 5 times (being a perv) you look darn good in the videos so you must have a close comfort zone.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yeah i laughed  - i just wish it wasnt true for me. Suffering from "you deserve it" treats.

You had a stressful day...you deserve a cookie. Lol


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yeah i laughed Suffering from "you deserve it" treats.
> 
> You had a stressful day...you deserve a cookie. Lol



A cookie, lol. I don't eat an Oreo, I do lines of Oreos. I stole that joke from somewhere...


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Loopy, he sounds like he was an amazing dog.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Loopy, I feel you! I love being involved with my Aussie breeders and friends, and sometimes its really hard on everyone when an older dog passes and a loved member of the community kind of falls away...I hope you guys can stay in touch!



Thank you both, it really means a lot. I expect that when my dog's grandaughter has puppies that Blue's owner will have one of them, but we shall see.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> @ dwesterny - that sucks. Diets are hard to stick to...and I may be in the same boat. My weight is veering out of my comfort zone. Time to start exercising more and being more sensible. Boo.





dwesterny said:


> Today is the last day before I start on diet (including calories from booze ). Well technically today is the 10th consecutive last day before I start...



Waaaaah, but diets are rubbish! You would both hate it at my house at the moment, it is full of cake!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

People do not listen and cannot interperet subtly. If you are blunt you are accused of cruelty; if you are subtle they miss the point entirely.

Ie: "claudia" is being petty, badmouthing people, and is sooo clearly sucking up to others. She tattles on people, gets off the phone and declares how stupid and pathetic they are. However, she has been working her ass off and is stressed. She is also sitting beside people who facilitate this behaviour.

So i mention i would like a seat change, and that she is in too close proximity to some people who are impacting her work - lets call that woman "tracy". i sidle around the issue a bit, mention how hard she is working and how tired, and under stress. Mention that she and tracy have been badmouthing and swearing about people after calls, and it needs to be toned down, and that a seat change would be the cleanest solution because i think its just a stress and proximity thing. (hell even i have gotten off the phone and swore, but it shouldnt be every call. It stresses everybody else out too and makes them wonder what you say about them!) ie; there is an issue brewing. Id like to avoid it because she needs help to NOT be in that situation. And telling someone they are being a big B rarely goes over well.

So what he hears is: it is all tracys fault, and claudias work is bad. Totally disregards everything else; tells me not to blame tracy and btw claudia is perfect.


a) what part of it is fckig inappropriate to swear at fckin work dont you fckig understand!? Lol 
b) its stressing people out and making them wonder what this crazy broad is saying behind their back!?

So now i get the joy of having to sit her down and basically try not to demotivate her because she HAS been working hard...while still telling her its too much. Its unnecessary; she just needed to sit with others who dont swear and bitch about people and the behaviour would have stopped.

And now MY boss thinks im blaming another person who i only mentioned because of the situation, and thinks i have something put for this poor girl who legitimately has been working her ass off....

Le sigh.

Edit: went about as well as expected. She pretended to be ok with what i said, then freaked out in an email to MY boss and ccd me on it. Luckily my boss has a cool head and told me not to take it personally/told her that we will both talk to her.

Cuz when i saw the lies she wrote, and the tone she took, and not even talking yo be about it...i had to excuse myself to the bathroom and have a little rage breakdown before calmly meeting with my boss. I was ready to leave for the day, but he was like, meh. Emotional ppl say shit like that.


----------



## lille

There is a stray cat that has been hanging around the apartment complex. I like cats, I'm a cat person. However, it has apparently recently had kittens. Last night I went to walk my dog and the kittens were playing in the bushes next to our apartment. Mama cat didn't like that we were near her kittens and jumped out of a bush to attack my dog. I managed to get him away before she could scratch or bit him, but she then guarded the sidewalk and stairs going to our apartment. I was stuck waiting for this cat to go away because when I tried to shoo it it just hissed and puffed up. Eventually the kittens made their way to the other side of the building and she followed, allowing us to go back inside.

I called animal control and they said they don't pick up stray cats, I would have to catch it and bring it in. Normally I would, but I don't think I could catch all three cats and I don't want to risk bringing some disease in that my dog could catch. I called the apartment office and they said they're working on it. Which I highly doubt. Even if animal control doesn't normally pick up stray cats you'd think maybe they would do something about one that was leaping out and attacking people and animals. They could spay/release the mama like they do at cat colonies and the kittens are young enough that the should be adoptable.


----------



## Tad

I can never figure out if my bike helmet strap is too loose or too tight. 

(note: no adjustment of the strap was made between pictures, it is all just a matter of head angle and position. Anyone with much of a belly has no doubt noticed a similar issue with trousers, between standing up and sitting down)


----------



## Crumbling

Found out at noon today that my cousin had died of a massive heart attack on Saturday, no one had thought to let us know. 

It's hit me pretty hard, not only was the guy in in my class in school but that side of the family, his mother and her siblings, have been very good to my mother since my father passed so I was mortified that I'd missed paying my respects.

I somehow managed to get changed and made it to the graveside part of the funeral by half past.


He had my back through school (regardless of whether I wanted or even needed it). He always acknowledged me and recognised me as family(which my own sister has a patchy record on). While the man made a lot of bad choices along the way, and perhaps beat his own path to an early grave. He did right by me since we were 10 years old.

Hell of a way to spend my birthday.


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> Found out at noon today that my cousin had died of a massive heart attack on Saturday, no one had thought to let us know.
> 
> It's hit me pretty hard, not only was the guy in in my class in school but that side of the family, his mother and her siblings, have been very good to my mother since my father passed so I was mortified that I'd missed paying my respects.
> 
> I somehow managed to get changed and made it to the graveside part of the funeral by half past.
> 
> 
> He had my back through school (regardless of whether I wanted or even needed it). He always acknowledged me and recognised me as family(which my own sister has a patchy record on). While the man made a lot of bad choices along the way, and perhaps beat his own path to an early grave. He did right by me since we were 10 years old.
> 
> Hell of a way to spend my birthday.



I'm so sorry, you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## dwesterny

Very sorry to hear about this, Crumbling. Sounds like he was a good guy.


----------



## Tad

So sorry for you, and the rest of your family, Crumbling. Sucks that nobody let you know, though


----------



## LeoGibson

My deepest condolences go out to you Crumbling. I'm sorry for your loss and wishing for peace for you and your family in this sorrowful time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Deepest condolences...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Merely being physically present at work has become an unbearble trial on my nerves and feeling of being centred in my own soul. Just knowing I will be going in is creating a deep sense of aversion, and i am finding it nearly inpossible to remain seated at my desk, let alone do anything productive. And I no longer feel that my role is contributing value in any way. 

I want to enjoy my job again so badly.


----------



## Tad

That sucks, Xyantha  I hope you get to derive pleasure and satisfaction from work again soon.

(I mean, seriously, all that negative energy might interfere with your writing  )


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Merely being physically present at work has become an unbearble trial on my nerves and feeling of being centred in my own soul. Just knowing I will be going in is creating a deep sense of aversion, and i am finding it nearly inpossible to remain seated at my desk, let alone do anything productive. And I no longer feel that my role is contributing value in any way.
> 
> I want to enjoy my job again so badly.



*hug*

The feeling is mutual....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> ...
> (I mean, seriously, all that negative energy might interfere with your writing  )


 
Thanks Mel! 

And yessss this is exactly it!


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Merely being physically present at work has become an unbearble trial on my nerves and feeling of being centred in my own soul. Just knowing I will be going in is creating a deep sense of aversion, and i am finding it nearly inpossible to remain seated at my desk, let alone do anything productive. And I no longer feel that my role is contributing value in any way.
> 
> I want to enjoy my job again so badly.



I feel your pain....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Wrong bus means a long walk home all by myself


----------



## loopytheone

Honestly, I'm unhappy with myself at the moment. I've retreated into my shell and started ignoring everyone and everything and I'm sorry for that. This time of year always does this to me though; today is the anniversary of my big brother's death and even though it has been years since he died, I am always weird and distant around this time of year.

Gotta keep going, little Loop. Gotta keep going.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Honestly, I'm unhappy with myself at the moment. I've retreated into my shell and started ignoring everyone and everything and I'm sorry for that. This time of year always does this to me though; today is the anniversary of my big brother's death and even though it has been years since he died, I am always weird and distant around this time of year.
> 
> Gotta keep going, little Loop. Gotta keep going.



I'm sorry for your loss and will be sending comforting thoughts your way.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

loopytheone said:


> Gotta keep going, little Loop. Gotta keep going.



Grief is the price we pay for loving and being loved. It's a high price, but I personally think it's worth it. My hope for you is that you can smile, remembering the love. <<<<<loopy>>>>>


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Big hugs loops...! 

----

The whole apprenticeship thing was a way to try to get me to work for free. When i tried to nail her down to define how many hours for volunteer vs teaching, she got all cagey and was like well volunteer "you get paid in learning from me". Squiggled and squirmed and equivocated on how me teaching would pay for my lessons. How hard is it to say like "teach one class and you get one class for free". She is also being weird about me teaching and expecta me to shadow for like a year before teaching.

Im not investing 40+ hours a month for an undefined target in which i have no success criteria or minimum pay understanding. I already "did my time" coaching horseback riding. I teach in my organization. I have spent three years observing her methodology. I am not going back to square one for that shit.

So now I have to retrench slowly without contaminating the relationship...but i am not going to spend every evening away from the hubby, my animals, and my friends for nadda. Or something so little that i could do a few hours of freelance work to cover it.

Im not surprised, i kind of expected it, but was hoping for
More from her...


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Big hugs loops...!
> 
> ----
> 
> The whole apprenticeship thing was a way to try to get me to work for free. When i tried to nail her down to define how many hours for volunteer vs teaching, she got all cagey and was like well volunteer "you get paid in learning from me". Squiggled and squirmed and equivocated on how me teaching would pay for my lessons. How hard is it to say like "teach one class and you get one class for free". She is also being weird about me teaching and expecta me to shadow for like a year before teaching.
> 
> Im not investing 40+ hours a month for an undefined target in which i have no success criteria or minimum pay understanding. I already "did my time" coaching horseback riding. I teach in my organization. I have spent three years observing her methodology. I am not going back to square one for that shit.
> 
> So now I have to retrench slowly without contaminating the relationship...but i am not going to spend every evening away from the hubby, my animals, and my friends for nadda. Or something so little that i could do a few hours of freelance work to cover it.
> 
> Im not surprised, i kind of expected it, but was hoping for
> More from her...



That sounds super frustrating. What kind of apprenticeship are you looking for?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The whole apprenticeship thing was a way to try to get me to work for free. When i tried to nail her down to define how many hours for volunteer vs teaching, she got all cagey and was like well volunteer "you get paid in learning from me".



I thought the Thirteenth Amendment did away with all that.


----------



## loopytheone

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Grief is the price we pay for loving and being loved. It's a high price, but I personally think it's worth it. My hope for you is that you can smile, remembering the love. <<<<<loopy>>>>>





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Big hugs loops...!





lille said:


> I'm sorry for your loss and will be sending comforting thoughts your way.



Thank you all, guys. Means a lot. I kinda had an emotional few moments out of the blue on the way home tonight, I think just because I have to act strong and uncaring for my family at this time of year and it builds up for me. And I always end up feeling guilty for ignoring all my friends. But it will be okay!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> That sounds super frustrating. What kind of apprenticeship are you looking for?


 
Sorry for not replying...replying on the phone is too hard. 


I wasn't looking _per say_. I've been going to the same dog trainer for 3 years...and I have seriously and fully committed to her training styles and methodologies. I also spend a pretty penny there...So after this time, she proposed me apprenticing with her and to take over teaching some programs. It isn't necessarily her fault, but several circumstances have come together which make me unhappy/irritated. 


She wants me to be comfortable dealing with people. I was already a horseback riding coach. Did my apprenticeship..."did my time", as it were. I work for a company where I interact, train, and convince people on a daily basis. She has seen me over the past three years, have a good relationship with every person at the facility
She suffers from "entrepreneurship". The same characteristics that make entrepreneurs successful, limit them from growing, and their company's tend to die with them. One reason is that they tend to want to retain utter control. I thrive under trusted freedom. Having walls around me makes me chafe...I am of the mindset that you either trust me, or do not. Trust is relinquishing of control, which is hard for her.
She has a misconception that her time is more valuable and she is doing me a favour. I get paid a decent wage. She thinks that "learning" from her is a sufficient pay for my time, which is valuable. Her expectation is that I will teach 4 hours a week over two days, then "shadow" her for an additional 8-10 hours a week. That is an additional 50-60 hours per month...that is really excessive considering I am not getting paid. Her thing is that she will give me free lessons.
I have learned both personally and through my job that expectation management is key to avoiding stress and distress. If X happens, what happens with Y? So when I tried to ask her how this would work in terms of: hours volunteered = X time, and lessons taught = X time...she squirmed and equivocated so much I was immediately suspicious. This isn't complicated. Do I get a lesson for every lesson I teach? I have to literally nail or down on this or back away from it entirely.
So TLDR:

She isn't telling me what I "get" for all my time. My time is valuable, and I need to maintain a work/life balance with my hubby and my pets. When people equivocate or squiggle I immediately become suspicious and irritated because to me, facts are facts are facts.


----------



## Tad

Being sick, and being at work. I'm at that awkward state where I feel like crud, but can still function reasonably well, so long as advanced thinking isn't required. There was busywork to be dealt with so I'm here, just grumpy about it. I think I'm heading home by lunch though (I hope so, since I was nowhere near ambitious enough this morning to pack a lunch)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hope you feel better soon Tad!


----------



## dwesterny

Despite the fact that I know full well they will make my stomach upset untill at least 1 pm I still (@ 1x/week) get fast food breakfast sandwiches. Ugh. I can make at home eggs and bacon or sausage or ham, douse the eggs in a ton of hot sauce (or better cook them with fresh habaneros) and no problem . One Tim Ho's or McDonalds sandwich and I I feel like crap all morning. I know this, it does not stop me.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> One Tim Ho's or McDonalds sandwich and I I feel like crap all morning.



It sounds as if you may have a reaction to strontium monoxide or whatever the hell else they use as preservatives, etc. Do you have the same problem with similar food from a non-chain restaurant?


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It sounds as if you may have a reaction to strontium monoxide or whatever the hell else they use as preservatives, etc. Do you have the same problem with similar food from a non-chain restaurant?


Interesting, real food from a deli or something does not do it. Though it is only breakfast that does it, other meals are not a problem.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

We only had two kids come. Out of habit i stuck two little chocolate bars in their bags.

They were the only kids.

Now i feel stingy!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We only had two kids come. Out of habit i stuck two little chocolate bars in their bags.
> 
> They were the only kids.
> 
> Now i feel stingy!!



The best way to get over that is to allow yourself a little indulgence. Like the rest of those chocolate bars... :eat2:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I thought that is what I had a BHM for?


----------



## loopytheone

As we don't get trick or treaters, we have no sweets or chocolate over here. I would happily eat everybodies left over candy right now!


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We only had two kids come. Out of habit i stuck two little chocolate bars in their bags.
> 
> They were the only kids.
> 
> Now i feel stingy!!



I had the exact opposite problem. Because we had so few kids come by in the past years, I simply forgot to buy individually wrapped kiddie sweets.

What happened? 5 groups came! Since disappointing expectant kids is not very nice imo, I relinquished all my apples & tangerines, cut a fresh baked plum cake into pieces and foil wrapped them and for the last group of older kids sacrificed the last pack of dark chocolate mousse bars from France.

First thing I had to do today was go shopping! 

The kids warned me though that they'll be back in 2 weeks for the local holiday of St.Martin's (the kids go from house to house with lanterns, sing a blessing and get sweets as reward) - so I'll make sure to stock up.


----------



## Duskfall73

The fact that i didn't do anything yesterday and prob wont do much today because i just hate wasting days not doin anything


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You are fortunate you can do that! Here all fruit/veggies/home made anything is immediately thrown into the garbage due to poisoning concerns. Fresh baked stuff would be way better!!!

Mouse bars sound so, so much better than the soychocolate filth they use for halloween here!


----------



## lille

My boyfriend requested I make lasagna for his birthday, I go to the grocery store and they don't have fresh garlic, what kind of giant ass grocery store doesn't have garlic, then in the parking lot I get into a minor accident because I'm fucking cursed when it comes to cars or something, and now after dealing with that it's an hour later than I wanted to start making the lasagna so it'd done when he comes home from work. I feel like I fuck up everything I touch. And I know that me being upset makes him unhappy, but that just makes me feel worse.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh man I feel you! 

I am so cursed my husband wont even let me touch certain things in my own home, like the blender....

I hope the lasagna turns out and the accident is manageable...


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh man I feel you!
> 
> I am so cursed my husband wont even let me touch certain things in my own home, like the blender....
> 
> I hope the lasagna turns out and the accident is manageable...



Thanks. It really was minor, mostly paint and one ding. I was just frustrated with myself and the situation. I was backing up and turning out of a space and he must have started pulling out of a space just as I started looking forward to watch the car next to me. I've managed to pull myself together a bit. Depression and anxiety mean that sometimes "minor in the grand scheme" things feel like "the world is ending, I'm a failure as a human being, I should kill myself" things.


----------



## Surlysomething

We all have days where we can't do anything right. Just brush it off and do your best. He'll appreciate everything, i'm sure. 

Tomorrow's a new day and you can own it. 




lille said:


> My boyfriend requested I make lasagna for his birthday, I go to the grocery store and they don't have fresh garlic, what kind of giant ass grocery store doesn't have garlic, then in the parking lot I get into a minor accident because I'm fucking cursed when it comes to cars or something, and now after dealing with that it's an hour later than I wanted to start making the lasagna so it'd done when he comes home from work. I feel like I fuck up everything I touch. And I know that me being upset makes him unhappy, but that just makes me feel worse.


----------



## Melian

I want more Halloweeeeeeeen!! This was yet another awesome, memorable goth xmas :wubu:


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You are fortunate you can do that! Here all fruit/veggies/home made anything is immediately thrown into the garbage due to poisoning concerns. Fresh baked stuff would be way better!!!
> 
> Mouse bars sound so, so much better than the soychocolate filth they use for halloween here!



Yeah - I know that. I grew up with Halloween warnings of poisoned brownies and razor blades hidden in apples, meaning those warnings have been around for decades.

So I actually was reluctant for an instant to give out fruit and home-baked things. Since I didn't have anything else to offer, I went ahead and passed them around in spite of those misgivings.

But it's a total non-issue on this side of the Atlantic. For St.Martin's for instance it actually is the tradition to hand out (home or bakery baked) larger yeast buns shaped as men with raisin eyes, nut mouths and a honeycomb pipe. My neighbor yesterday praised me for giving homebaked instead of industrial candy and asked where I got the great prunes this time of year.

It has made me wonder though what the root cause of this difference is: Are children really more endangered by evil or crazy people trying to harm them while going about holiday traditions in North America than in Europe?
As these stories and warnings have been around for so long, it can't be only connected to over-protectiveness and helicopter-parenting - because that didn't exist much when I was a kid. Or are these maybe just urban myths which are perpetuated and sort of fit in with the Halloween theme of scary creatures and evil spirits going about raising terror?


----------



## loopytheone

Some moron threw something out of lorry going 40mph past us at me and my new little puppy. Thankfully it didn't hit the puppy but it did hit me in the head, causing me to nearly pass out. There was/is blood involved. What the hell is wrong with some people?


----------



## agouderia

Loopy - that's awful!! Get well soon - and if you have anything like dizziness or so, make sure to see a doctor. Your head is always the body part which needs to be given the utmost care and attention.


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Some moron threw something out of lorry going 40mph past us at me and my new little puppy. Thankfully it didn't hit the puppy but it did hit me in the head, causing me to nearly pass out. There was/is blood involved. What the hell is wrong with some people?


Yeah, consider getting checked especially if you almost lost consciousness. What kind of bastard does that?


----------



## lille

Oh Loopy, that's awful. I don't k ow what's wrong with some people. Definitely consider getting looked at by a doctor.


----------



## SSBHM

I wish I could join in and be part of a group that likes to go out together to indulge and bulge. :eat1::eat1:

Just wondering if there are others that feel that way? :doh::happy:


----------



## Tad

Your poor head, Loopy! I hope I don't sound horrible when I say that I'm glad it was a grown human and not a puppy that they hit, but obviously I wish their aim or luck had been worse, or better yet that they had the first clue on how to be a decent human being


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Poor loops! And the puppy mommy in me says omg i am glad it wasnt the pup!!!!!

--

Ssbhm you could try some local food tasting groups. Although they would be unlikely to enjoy the weight part, there are groups in cities who go out to enjoy excellent food.


----------



## LeoGibson

Sorry to hear about the mishap Loopy. Best wishes and hope your head gets to feeling better.


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you all so much for your well wishes! I think they must have worked their magic as after an evening of being looked after by my mum and friends, I feel almost back to normal. I think I probably had a mild concussion and I'm going to have a huge bruise on my head for a while but I'll be okay. Thank you all again! <3


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think i rocked my second interview, but now i am nervous and freaking out like a dude after the first date!

I cant take it!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have emotionally committed to this new job, which scares me as i have not gotten it yet


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have emotionally committed to this new job, which scares me as i have not gotten it yet



Fortune favors the prepared mind.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Massive headaches for two weeks straight


----------



## Tad

You need to tell your alien parasite that it may not make your head explode before you finish certain stories!

Oh, and, uh, that really sucks, and two weeks sounds long -- time to have it checked out?

;-)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> You need to tell your alien parasite that it may not make your head explode before you finish certain stories!
> 
> Oh, and, uh, that really sucks, and two weeks sounds long -- time to have it checked out?
> 
> ;-)


 
Ha! I will have my final revenge by leaving you on Chapter 11!!

Partially because I am cruel, partially 'cuz meh head aches, and partially because I need to start intervening events from book 3 in. 

So....I hope you suffer too!!


----------



## dwesterny

Have a cold, have a ton of work from home to do, can't focus because it feels like my sinuses passages are packed with cotton balls.


----------



## dwesterny

Lower back pain.  Almost feels as if I have been carrying something heavy around... I need a back rub.

Also two unhappy posts in a row!!! I'm a whiner.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lower back pain is enough to make a whiner out of anyone - i always hurt my back after a back sneezy or coughy cold.

And yes. Something heavy.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Lower back pain.  Almost feels as if I have been carrying something heavy around... I need a back rub.
> 
> Also two unhappy posts in a row!!! I'm a whiner.



Sad times! Back pain is the worst... I get it from sweeping all the time in the barn on a weekend. That and big boobs + bending forwards = back strain in general. =( I'd lend you some of my rub on ibruprofen gel, that stuff is magic!

Though I guess you'd need someone to rub it on your back too? =3


----------



## x0emnem0x

Have woken up with a sore throat for 3 days in a row. Really just not feeling well in general. Swollen glands I think... that time of year for me, but ugh... I'm not ready. Luckily after tomorrow, I have 4 days off (that is if I even make it to work tomorrow, depending on how I feel, but it's only a 3 hour shift).

Guess I am just going to bed. Yawn.


----------



## Surlysomething

I never thought someone would do something so shitty to me that I could never forgive them for it. Two people have in the last five months and they're both sisters.

How gross is that.


----------



## agouderia

Surlysomething said:


> I never thought someone would do something so shitty to me that I could never forgive them for it. Two people have in the last five months and they're both sisters.
> 
> How gross is that.



That's called family Surly. 

For some insane reason, much of the worst harm and abuse we're subject to in life is mostly from people close to us. The option for emotional blackmail probably makes it even worse. It might also have something to do with expectations - the constant mantra of 'family values' creates the illusion that they are somehow real. 

Take care of yourself!


----------



## dwesterny

When I opened my bottle of tonic water it exploded and sprayed everywhere.  I don't want to have to mop! On the plus side my gin and tonic is tasty.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks I wish I didn't feel so abandoned. But it is what it is.

Smart words from you as usual... 




agouderia said:


> That's called family Surly.
> 
> For some insane reason, much of the worst harm and abuse we're subject to in life is mostly from people close to us. The option for emotional blackmail probably makes it even worse. It might also have something to do with expectations - the constant mantra of 'family values' creates the illusion that they are somehow real.
> 
> Take care of yourself!


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> When I opened my bottle of tonic water it exploded and sprayed everywhere.  I don't want to have to mop! *On the plus side my gin and tonic is tasty.*



I'm assuming this is because there was almost no tonic left to put into it? 


As for my unhappy .... my son has three substantial school projects due in mid-December. We are right at the point where my son's anxiety about doing the projects (which leads to some procrastination and making light of the projects) and my wife's anxieties about him not showing that he has the projects in hand combine to make like DW's tonic water. This tends to happen with most of his projects, but having three on the same schedule (plus that two of them are math related, so wife can't really judge how well he is on top of them) made for a particularly interesting evening of shuttle diplomacy as I tried to talk both of them down (and then play with the cat so that she wouldn't be so stressed by the tension)


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I never thought someone would do something so shitty to me that I could never forgive them for it. Two people have in the last five months and they're both sisters.
> 
> How gross is that.



My long standing prayer is to thank God for the kindness of the strangers that have been in my path over the years, and to protect me from the hurts wrought upon by family! 

I'm sorry you have to go through it, I know it sucks. But somehow, some way it does eventually come back around full circle because those that hurt us the deepest usually love us the most. In time the rememberance of love hopefully will win out.


----------



## loopytheone

Freedom is poorly again. Throwing up, bloody diarrhea... took him to the vets and he got an injection and will have to go in tomorrow for some more. 

Poor big boop. He has inflammatory bowel disease and can't clear stomach infections at all. He needs all the cuddles.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Poor pupster 

---

I am having paranoia and mini panic attacks today. Ugh. Stupid brain misfiring


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Poor pupster
> 
> ---
> 
> I am having paranoia and mini panic attacks today. Ugh. Stupid brain misfiring


Don't let your brain push you around, fight back with alcohol. That'll show your brain who's in charge.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha -- sorry you are having that sort of day  I hope you can go home to puppy cuddles soon.



dwesterny said:


> fight back with alcohol. That'll show your brain who's in charge.



Nobody?


My unhappy: For the past week or more I've had on-and-off feeling generally sore/inflamed/possibly-low-fever. Last two days had been good and I thought I was over it, but it is back today. Blargh.


----------



## lille

I worked on thanksgiving so we're celebrating tomorrow with my boyfriend's family. It's my first holiday with them and I wanted to bring something nice. I had a pumpkin gingerbread cheesecake planned. First the over went on the fritz and instead of cycling it just heated up to 500 degrees and burnt the top. We tried skinning it, fixing the oven, and trying to finish it. Taking out the oven I dropped it on my own feet, slightly burning my toes and getting it all over the whole kitchen.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am so sorry lille! Its a damn terrible feeling when something you made doesnt turn out...so many ughs. Loss of ingredients, loss of time, frustration...and in your cases burns


----------



## Surlysomething

As of yesterday I need to move out of the place I'm living by Jan 31. This is the place I took a huge leap of faith to move to and have loved for a whopping total of almost, ALMOST 9 months. I'm still mind-blown that I have to do this. I feel like I haven't recovered from the move TO this place. Anyone with chronic health problems will understand how exhausting all of this can be.

Christmas is right in the middle of this as well and to top it off, most of my immediate family has abandoned or betrayed me so bad that there are no words to describe it other than horrifying.

2015 can FO!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> As of yesterday I need to move out of the place I'm living by Jan 31. This is the place I took a huge leap of faith to move to and have loved for a whopping total of almost, ALMOST 9 months. I'm still mind-blown that I have to do this. I feel like I haven't recovered from the move TO this place. Anyone with chronic health problems will understand how exhausting all of this can be.
> 
> Christmas is right in the middle of this as well and to top it off, most of my immediate family has abandoned or betrayed me so bad that there are no words to describe it other than horrifying.
> 
> 2015 can FO!



Sorry to hear it T. :-( I know moving can be a pain; I can only imagine what it's like with more roadblocks in front of you. Let me know what I can help with.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That frickin sucks, Surly  i hope 2016 is better!

-----

Sounds like there is a loose screw or coin under the drum of my still almost new washer. I am going to look but if we can't see if...fml. Repairs to the machines are becoming more and more impossible. May just have to use it 'til it croaks.


----------



## dwesterny

> Sounds like there is a loose screw or coin under the drum of my still almost new washer



You have a screw loose. We all knew that.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> As of yesterday I need to move out of the place I'm living by Jan 31. This is the place I took a huge leap of faith to move to and have loved for a whopping total of almost, ALMOST 9 months. I'm still mind-blown that I have to do this. I feel like I haven't recovered from the move TO this place. Anyone with chronic health problems will understand how exhausting all of this can be.
> 
> Christmas is right in the middle of this as well and to top it off, most of my immediate family has abandoned or betrayed me so bad that there are no words to describe it other than horrifying.
> 
> 2015 can FO!



I'm sorry to hear this. I know how happy you were to make that move and now to have to do it again so soon is a bit disheartening. I would offer to help you move (and I don't make that offer to anyone) but well, the distance prohibits that. I can offer you positive vibes and good wishes and hope that things work out for you.


----------



## loopytheone

I have a cold, again. 

Damn immune system doesn't even work. Plus I got scratched quite badly by a rabbit on saturday and the marks it left on my arm... they remind me a lot of something I don't want to be reminded of. I'm a sad, snuffly Loop.


----------



## Tad

That is so sucky, Surly  Really sorry that you have to go through this.

Best of luck at finding another good place.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone.

I'm going to fake it 'till I make it. Haha


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Not precisely unhappy. Overwhelmed?

Walked right into a major configuration failure this morning. Plus one of the changes we made in the past is causing a quickly escalating issue.

Then I have one of my team members snarking off at me, and another desperately needing my help because upper management is trying to foist work off on her. 

And i have not even had a coffee yet. Can everybody just hold until I have a coffee?


----------



## Tubbyduck

My controller broke so I got to buy a new one. >.<


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tubbyduck said:


> My controller broke so I got to buy a new one. >.<




But now you get a new one!


----------



## Tubbyduck

Xyantha Reborn said:


> But now you get a new one!


 
True I do, I ordered one. Nothing can stop me gaming! lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My black aussie boy (younger) at a year and a half, has reverted to peeing and pooing in the house. It got better, now it is even worse. 

He now has to be crated all night, all day when we are not there, and any time he is not under direct supervision. Basically puppy 101 shit again. It annoys me not only because my house reeks again but also i hate crate training. I do it, and it is super handy, but i naturally prefer to have my guys loose.


----------



## loopytheone

I went to Leeds and some douchebag walked into me (as in, so much so that he hit my chest/body rather than just my arm) and when I turned around to say sorry, even though it wasn't my fault (damn automatic manners!) he turned around and yelled at me to watch where I was going and called me a 'stupid bitch'. The person I was walking with at the time told him to stfu or he'd deck him but it really upset me. I was in a strange place, with people I barely knew and then this dickweasel starts on me too.

Tell me again, northerners, how friendly you all are.

Tell me again, people, how I should respect my elders when middle aged men act like that to somebody who looks like a teenage girl.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I'm sorry you had to experience what my European friends assure me is very nasty behavior. Here in America, of course, it would be called a "friendly exchange of greetings", since nobody shot anybody else.


----------



## dwesterny

Less than 5 hours of sleep 3 nights in a row (barely over 4 on 2 of them). Waking up and not being able to go back to sleep. At this point I am pretty much unable to deal with people on any level.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I hate that loops. Being short i get stepped on/bumped into a lot even on good days...and those nasty people suck!! Next time scream out "hey, don't touch my boob!" And he will blanche lol!

Sorry Dwes...lack of sleep is super sucky too. I have not been sleeping well either - I have been clenching my jaw a lot so my entire neck and scalp is aching. And its making "wording" hard.


----------



## kittymahlberg

One word: vaginismus. Primary vaginismus to be exact, which has made me incapable of having, ahem, sexy times, my entire life. Granted, it wasn't an issue for the first 18 years. But it's pretty rough to be turning 30 in a month, and still feel so abnormal in such a personal area. With my physical therapy and other treatments, there are good days and bad days. Today was one of the bad days. And to add insult to injury, nothing I can do in lieu of intercourse can get my hubby to "go all the way." Thirty years old, and I still don't even know what that looks like. I consider myself a pretty resilient person emotionally, but the physical pain and frustration has been taking a toll this week in particular. I find myself randomly fighting back the weepies at work. 

That's some pretty personal stuff, but I'm always curious if I can find someone else out there who has dealt with or is dealing with this condition. Some doctors say it's rare; others say it's common but often misdiagnosed. Due to the latter problem, I try to discretely spread the word, because a lot of people have never heard of this condition and don't know how to get treatment. Not that the treatment has worked for me so far, after a year of physical therapy, nerve blockers, muscle relaxers, and even Botox injections to stop my body from going into involuntary spasm (though I had lots of fun joking about getting my Botox done before my wedding!)


----------



## swamptoad

Our 2014 Ford Focus now has a very small crack in the windshield.  Somehow a small pebble hit it while we were heading into town from off another vehicle. Hopefully the Flex Seal will keep the crack from spreading.


----------



## dwesterny

Zipper on my coat broke. It's wool. I like wool. It's very hard to find wool clothes in my size. A lot of it is synthetic crap and I can find cotton. But I like wool for many things. I blame sheep for being stingy. Stupid sheeps. I'm going to eat one tonight. Out of spite. Shepherds pie full of ground lamb. In your stupid sheep faces.


----------



## Tad

And this is why most people don't use wool zippers ;-)

(Fortunately, a seamstress should not have trouble putting a metal zipper in your coat. Should be cheaper than a new coat, and a seamstress may be easier to find than a wool coat in your size)


----------



## dwesterny

Hah. 

Root cause analysis of the zipper integrity breakdown does not suggest a favorable outcome to zipper replacement. 

Nor does consumption of large amounts of ground lamb covered in mashed potatoes suggest any likely improvement in zipper stabilty.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Psh. Zippers are overrated.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Psh. Zippers are overrated.



Sometimes they can be quite fun to open. Or to have opened by seeking hands...


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Psh. Zippers are overrated.



Pffft, you just like the look of a belly that has exceeded the parameters of the coat ;-)

ETA: I'd missed seeing DW's response, and he has a very good point. Up with zippers!


----------



## dwesterny

Tad said:


> Up with zippers!



Down is the fun direction, not up.... You knew I was gonna say that.


----------



## agouderia

dwesterny said:


> Zipper on my coat broke. It's wool. I like wool. It's very hard to find wool clothes in my size. A lot of it is synthetic crap and I can find cotton. But I like wool for many things. I blame sheep for being stingy. Stupid sheeps. I'm going to eat one tonight. Out of spite. Shepherds pie full of ground lamb. In your stupid sheep faces.



If it's a wool coat you like (which I can fully understand, I have issues with most synthetic materials) and you need a little more, let's say 'give' - how about having a new zipper sewn in set in a wider leather band on each side? Is relatively easy to do, in the right color (either matching or like black for gray) actually looks cool & stylish, adds some inches and is a durable underlay for a zipper.


----------



## dwesterny

Hmm already ordered a new one. Not advisable to be in Buffalo NY sans winter coat in December, lol. I might look into the extended zipper, second coat winter coat wouldn't hurt.


----------



## dwesterny

Two things today:
1- Lost a chunk of flesh from my hand while carrying my old box spring to the dumpster.
2- My cat is still freaked out and hiding from the commotion of new furniture installation yesterday afternoon. She's behind the blinds cowering on the window sill for 16 hours so far. She neither came down when I put out her food nor to stare at me judgingly while I shower. She never misses either of those. Poor kitty.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Hah.
> 
> Root cause analysis of the zipper integrity breakdown does not suggest a favorable outcome to zipper replacement.
> 
> Nor does consumption of large amounts of ground lamb covered in mashed potatoes suggest any likely improvement in zipper stabilty.



You, sir, are an FFA-teaser!


----------



## Surlysomething

packing

ugh..not my favourite thing to do


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> You, sir, are an FFA-teaser!


 
^^^ This


Did you find a place / everything is sorted out, Surly?


----------



## Surlysomething

I did, finally. I'm just taking it one day and one box at a time. Haha







Xyantha Reborn said:


> Did you find a place / everything is sorted out, Surly?


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm just tired and want to hibernate, and instead have to go to work... Retail isn't fun during the holidays. Especially at a grocery store. People are freakin' insane.


----------



## loopytheone

Asthma...

Long story short, my mother has asthma and we've suspected for a while that I have sub-clinical/mild asthma as well. Last night on the way back from the orchestra I had to run for the train with my sister through the cold and whilst I was running it felt like my chest just turned completely solid like a rock and was on fire. When I got on the train I couldn't breathe, and every time I tried to breathe in my lungs spasmed like crazy and I started coughing. This went on for about 20 minutes and I couldn't talk or anything. Even now, the morning after, my chest goes into spasm if I breathe in deeply and feels kind of heavy and hot.

I think it is fair to say I need to get my ass to a doctor about this.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Geez Loopy take care!!!

---

My boss deleted me, even though I am still employed. He fracked up my access to HR to work out all my trailing benefits etc...and probably pay too.

Then he has the gall to text me and ask me for my system ID. I'm sorry a) that is a FLAMING security violation, b) you already deleted that ID, c) I am on vacation so go F yourself.

Now, I responded civilly, and his response was: "Nono, I don't want your system ID. I want your laptop ID."

....It deadens my faith in humanity and banishes any modicum of respect I had remaining for him, that after (apparently), 10 years in tech, he doesn't 'get' that the ID that we sign onto our PCs with ARE our system IDs! :doh::doh::doh:

So I texted my old security friend and was like...hey. fyi. wtf? 

And I felt a little bit better, that his soul broke a little too as he responded with ":doh: Oh god. Let me talk to him..."


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Geez Loopy take care!!!
> 
> ---
> 
> My boss deleted me, even though I am still employed. He fracked up my access to HR to work out all my trailing benefits etc...and probably pay too.
> 
> Then he has the gall to text me and ask me for my system ID. I'm sorry a) that is a FLAMING security violation, b) you already deleted that ID, c) I am on vacation so go F yourself.
> 
> Now, I responded civilly, and his response was: "Nono, I don't want your system ID. I want your laptop ID."
> 
> ....It deadens my faith in humanity and banishes any modicum of respect I had remaining for him, that after (apparently), 10 years in tech, he doesn't 'get' that the ID that we sign onto our PCs with ARE our system IDs! :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> So I texted my old security friend and was like...hey. fyi. wtf?
> 
> And I felt a little bit better, that his soul broke a little too as he responded with ":doh: Oh god. Let me talk to him..."



I can't believe that. Not that he asked for your ID and password. I can't believe you have friends.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I can't believe that. Not that he asked for your ID and password. I can't believe you have friends.



Fine. Coworker. Happy??


----------



## dwesterny

Freezing rain. I had to waddle my fat ass across 1/4 mile of slick ice coated parking lot headed in to work.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Freezing rain. I had to waddle my fat ass across 1/4 mile of slick ice coated parking lot headed in to work.




Did you get a bystander to tape it by any chance??


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Did you get a bystander to tape it by any chance??


Weirdo!

Extra character dance
<{*.*<) ^(*.*)^ (>*.*}>


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Let my dogs lick the icecream off my hagan daas icecream bar. The one dog somehow sucked it all in, stick and all.

So now i get to spend new years monitoring him like a hawk and feeding him bread every 30 minutes. Fml fml fml fml fml!

I am so utterly furious with myself!


----------



## Tad

The company I work at has offices on parts of the third and fourth floors of a four story office building. The bottom two floors are fully occupied by one organization and have no public access, while the 3rd and 4th each have two to three companies there with a shared lobby and washrooms.

But about those washrooms; the mens' washroom on each floor has only a single cubicle, so two cubicles to support the two floors. My company has around fifty guys working at (but only five women), and the other places on these two floors probably add another twenty guys (and another 5-10 women). In other words, those two cubicles are in pretty high demand, especially at certain times of day.

Today we found out that the third floor washrooms will be shut for the next three weeks for renovations (no word if those renovations will include adding a second cubicle). So for the next bit, about seventy of us sharing one washroom cubicle.

On top of which, I have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome), sometimes jokingly but accurately refered to as the "I need to go NOW" disorder.

Gonna be an "interesting" few weeks


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Today we found out that the third floor washrooms will be shut for the next three weeks for renovations (no word if those renovations will include adding a second cubicle). So for the next bit, about seventy of us sharing one washroom cubicle.
> 
> On top of which, I have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome), sometimes jokingly but accurately refered to as the "I need to go NOW" disorder.
> 
> Gonna be an "interesting" few weeks



I, too, am a sufferer, so my heart goes out to you. This might be a good time to stock up on anti-diarrhea pills. A chamber pot might prove a valuable addition to your office furniture as well. But not if you have an open floor plan.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

As a fellow IBS'er I feel you. 

("But you just WENT to the bathroom!" they exclaim, as it that has any relevance to the situation)


----------



## Tad

Argh, it turns out that all this washroom disruption is just to replace the tile and refresh the color scheme :doh: No functional improvements to come out of it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dear TTC riders: you are rude.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Argh, it turns out that all this washroom disruption is just to replace the tile and refresh the color scheme :doh: No functional improvements to come out of it.



Further evidence (as if it were needed) that the decision-makers in most businesses are extraverts.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Further evidence (as if it were needed) that the decision-makers in most businesses are extraverts.



Men socialize in the bathroom too? 

It is totally a watering spot for many women...


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Men socialize in the bathroom too?
> 
> It is totally a watering spot for many women...



I'll answer this one.

No. No we do not socialize in the bathroom.


----------



## MattB

I feel this is a good opportunity for a teaching moment, so let's take it a step further shall we? Yes. Quiz time.

(Gentlemen, please recuse yourself from this question....)

A Genie's curse has forced you to swap bodies with Dave, your auto mechanic. You enter the men's washroom and are encountered with *three unoccupied urinals*. Which one do you select, and why?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha it was sarcasm...

I know; no chatting, eye contact, etc. and never pee right beside a guy if you can help it

Edit: counterproposal;

If the situations were reversed and you swapped with "gail". You enter the washroom and recognise your coworker's shoes in the stall next to you. What do you do? (it totally happens...)


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> (Gentlemen, please recuse yourself from this question....)
> 
> A Genie's curse has forced you to swap bodies with Dave, your auto mechanic. You enter the men's washroom and are encountered with *three unoccupied urinals*. Which one do you select, and why?



I've never been accused of being a gentleman, so...



> Lazy behavior
> 
> In this model one chooses the lowest number unoccupied urinal that provides privazerocy, i.e., we assume that a urinal’s distance from the door of the men’s room is directly proportional to its number and that men, being naturally lazy, will always choose the first empty private spot. The analysis of the first phase divides into two cases depending upon whether n is even or odd.
> 
> If n is even and you choose an odd numbered position then clearly the saturated configuration will consist of all of the odd positions and will contain n/2 occupied urinals. If you choose an even numbered position, 2k, then the saturated configuration consists of the k &#8722; 1 odd positions before you (excluding 2k &#8722; 1) and the n/2 &#8722; k even positions after you. Again there are n/2 occupied urinals at saturation. In the odd case, you are better off choosing an odd position as in that case the saturated configuration consists of all of the odd positions and contains (n + 1)/2 men versus (n &#8722; 1)/2 men in case you choose an even position.
> 
> In either case, choosing any odd position yields dn/2e men in the saturated configuration. At this point, if the remaining positions are filled randomly, there is a distinct advantage to picking one of the positions at the end. The number of men that enter before picking a urinal beside you follows a negative hypergeometric distribution with parameters N = n &#8722; dn/2e, a where a is the number of positions available beside you, i.e., a = 1 if you occupy position 1 or n and a = 2 otherwise. The expectation of such a random variable is given by (N + 1)/(a+ 1) so we get the expected time until your privacy is violated is
> 
> (dn/2e +bn/2c)/2
> 
> if you choose positions 1 or n and
> 
> (dn/2e +bn/2c)/ 3
> otherwise. Clearly, choosing an end position is to your advantage for all n. (We discuss the case where urinals are filled in a lazy fashion after saturation is reached below.)




Kranakis, E., & Krizanc, D. (2010, January). The urinal problem. In Fun with Algorithms (pp. 284-295). Springer Berlin Heidelberg.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://people.scs.carleton.ca/~kranakis/Papers/urinal.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwiQgKub25fKAhUBVj4KHfReDroQFggzMAA&usg=AFQjCNFIKlSASNfpc24ek_ZRTp8Yf1TuXA


----------



## MattB

To answer X's question...you leave right away and find a washroom in a different building, but ask her about her shoes later?

Dwes- I get that the closest odd number urinal may be the choice for some, but I submit that the answer for the photo below is the 3rd, or far right urinal. Yes, choosing urinal #1 or #3 gives you maximum odds of not having someone beside you...BUT...urinal #3 gives one an estimated 1-3 seconds of extra response time in case of sudden attack from behind, human or otherwise. 

Of course whether you select 1 or 3, if the next guy takes urinal #2 he's a jerk.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> To answer X's question...you leave right away and find a washroom in a different building, but ask her about her shoes later?
> 
> Dwes- I get that the closest odd number urinal may be the choice for some, but I submit that the answer for the photo below is the 3rd, or far right urinal. Yes, choosing urinal #1 or #3 gives you maximum odds of not having someone beside you...BUT...urinal #3 gives one an estimated 1-3 seconds of extra response time in case of sudden attack from behind, human or otherwise.
> 
> Of course whether you select 1 or 3, if the next guy takes urinal #2 he's a jerk.


Well choosing the closest private urinal in the paper is the assumed behavior of others rather than the suggested behavior for maximal privacy. I believe the algorithm produced given the assumptions utilized (that other urinal users will seek privacy in the simplest way possible) predicts the farthest currently private urinal is optimal and further demonstrates how to calulate how long privacy is likely to remain intact given a set rate of new urinator arrivals following the predicted filling pattern.

That being said I only selected a single suggested urinal population algorithm from 10 page article. It also adresses the problem of random filling patterns (the jerk scenario you mentioned), various non-empty initial urinal configuration scenarios, a cooperative model for urinal selection, etc...


----------



## Tad

One of the (many) odd things about my company is that it is unusually gregarious in the men's washroom. As in, people will actually talk 

I swear the following happened. I hold a 90 minute meeting (something I really try to avoid) which includes most of the executive of the company. I have it heavily prepared, go through the issues, allow some productive discussion, get them to agree on a strategy. Leave, feeling pleased. Ten minutes later my boss comes to me saying "I met <our president> in the washroom just now, and he told me he's changed his mind and we are going to do <some other strategy> instead.

So apparently in my company washroom > meeting room?

=======================================

I'm unhappy with myself. Back in early November there was an incredible sale on men's wool coats at one of the department stores, and I was without a nicer looking winter coat, so I went. And ended up having to get a coat that really had no extra room in it--I knew I'd not be able to wear it with a sweater of any thickness, but it would get better as I was going to lose some more weight, right? The coats only went up to XL, so going up a size wasn't an option, and it was a really good deal, so I convinced myself that I would indeed lose a bit of weight.

The start of Winter is the Christmas season. When have I ever lost weight during that time? Oh right: never! When have I gained weight instead? Ummm, most years, including this one. What was I thinking?

I wore it today because it was the perfect coat for the weather, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it may have been visibly pulling at the buttons 

ETA: went for a short walk and lunch and used my phone to try and get a decent look at how it was fitting. Not really pulling at the buttons per se, but clearly not fitting properly.


----------



## MattB

There is a difference between silence in a washroom, and awkward silence. I've often been in that situation during business meetings/AGM's where you are in there at the same time as the boss. Familiarity doesn't mean you head straight for urinal #2 and chat, distance is still required. Here is what I do, different suggestions are welcomed...

Work crony (assuming they are friendly)- Offset pee- silence. Simultaneous pee- small talk while washing hands.

Boss/VP/CEO etc...- Offset pee- silence. Simultaneous pee, I have a catch phrase that works in my situation, but I do not recommend it unless you have a casual relationship with your superiors. "Fancy meeting you here." No further commentary.

Although, I am close friends to one of my work cohorts and I was successful with "Hey, I didn't know you peed too!"


----------



## fat hiker

MattB said:


> I'll answer this one.
> 
> No. No we do not socialize in the bathroom.




Really? I've always worked with guys who would socialise in the bathroom - or at least start the conversation there, and then carry it on as we walked out.


----------



## loopytheone

For the record, as a woman, if I saw the shoes of a coworker in a toilet stall I would either a) run or b) lock myself in a cubicle with my feet wrapped around the base of the toilet and refuse to pee or leave the cubicle until they were gone. 

Also, I'm not a cubicle-talker. I can tolerate talking in front of the mirrors when washing hands or whatever, but I don't want to hover awkwardly and if you are in a cubicle and talking, you better be asking for toilet roll! 

I still think urinals are strange. I wouldn't be okay with getting my genitals out in front of other people, and I can't pee with another person in the room, never mind standing right next to me...


----------



## x0emnem0x

This 3 hour shift in the middle of my day I'm about to have to get up get ready for, that is disrupting me from sitting and playing video games all day.


----------



## dwesterny

It took a long time to get here but real winter has come. It's fricken cold.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Nooo....! This sucks so much....

I like Canada except for this!!! Its bitterrrrrrr


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> =======================================
> 
> I'm unhappy with myself. Back in early November there was an incredible sale on men's wool coats at one of the department stores, and I was without a nicer looking winter coat, so I went. And ended up having to get a coat that really had no extra room in it--I knew I'd not be able to wear it with a sweater of any thickness, but it would get better as I was going to lose some more weight, right? The coats only went up to XL, so going up a size wasn't an option, and it was a really good deal, so I convinced myself that I would indeed lose a bit of weight.
> 
> The start of Winter is the Christmas season. When have I ever lost weight during that time? Oh right: never! When have I gained weight instead? Ummm, most years, including this one. What was I thinking?
> 
> I wore it today because it was the perfect coat for the weather, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it may have been visibly pulling at the buttons
> 
> ETA: went for a short walk and lunch and used my phone to try and get a decent look at how it was fitting. Not really pulling at the buttons per se, but clearly not fitting properly.



Ok, your gray coat looks almost exactly like one I just bought for my bf. He thinks he's smaller than he is, so I bought him one size larger than the size he said he needed. Yeeeeah.....the buttons are super stressed. Looks fucking sexy, though


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> ...Bathroom etiquette.....





dwesterny said:


> ...Bathroom etiquette.....





Tad said:


> ...Bathroom etiquette.....





loopytheone said:


> ...Bathroom etiquette.....



I'm with you about which urinal to choose, but as far as conversation goes I can talk and use the restroom at the same time. It doesn't bother me too much. I don't get weirded out by anything. I'm the guy that has no problems passing wind long and loud while urinating and laughing about it after. When I'm sitting on the can I make no effort to disguise my noises or wait until people leave. I figure, screw you, you get what you get, and no courtesy flush either. Imma make you pay for using the toilet at the same time as me!

Yeah, it's been said that I might be a little bit of an asshole.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Ok, your gray coat looks almost exactly like one I just bought for my bf. He thinks he's smaller than he is, so I bought him one size larger than the size he said he needed. Yeeeeah.....the buttons are super stressed. Looks fucking sexy, though



My coat is actually navy -- just looked grey from a mix of full sun and crappy color resolution on the camera in my phone 

By any chance did you buy him a 'London Fog' coat at The Bay?


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> I wore it today because it was the perfect coat for the weather, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it may have been visibly pulling at the buttons .



No Tad - the buttons weren't pulling! It was only the pockets that were slightly gaping.... 

Seriously - that's a very nice coat and an easy to solve problem (since you claim to have read my story 'Available in all Sizes' you will even have come across it....  ). It works especially well since it's double-breasted: Simply re-position the buttons with about 1-1.5 inches more to give. (Sewing time - while watching 1 sitcom...)

All you need is needle, thread, small scissors and a ruler/tape measure.
Absolutely no need to diet or even less buy a new coat!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> My coat is actually navy -- just looked grey from a mix of full sun and crappy color resolution on the camera in my phone
> 
> By any chance did you buy him a 'London Fog' coat at The Bay?



Oh, I thought you had two coats! The colours look totally different in each photo.

I bought his coat online, but it looks very similar to London Fog.


----------



## Tad

My wife is not the easiest person to buy presents for (well, I don't have too much trouble, but for anyone else). Our son was stumped about what to get her, and the first couple of ideas didn't pan out*, I thought of a book series that she likes, which hadn't seen a new book for a year. Looking online I found that there was another book coming out-- but first publication was in the UK in hardback on January 5th. I offered to go halves with the boy, due to cost, and he was enthusiastic about this as he thought getting to look forward to the book would be nice for my wife. So I made an amazon.co.uk account and ordered the book. The order confirmation said it should be here between January 14th and 16th.

I was thinking today that I should have seen a shipment notice by now, so went looking. Upon more careful investigation, the publication date is set for January 5th .... 2017. :doh:

Who sets a publication date that far in advance, and why not put the year much more obviously to avoid pissing off your customers?

And the worse of it, it may well have simultaneous publication in north america, just that they aren't listing it over here yet.

Grrr!

* Why has The Struts record company not issued their CD in North America? (yes, we are old --- we still listen to CDs instead of buying everything on MP3)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I think I pulled a Hozay and I may accidentally be WAY more into someone than they are into me. Disappointment Blvd here I come!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I actually have extreme apathy towards actors. I usually remember their face by their most memorable movie. David Bowe and the labrynth changed my childhood...

...but Alan Rickman was the only guy i thrilled to watch. He really brought his stage presence to the big screen...


----------



## Tubbyduck

I'm unhappy that the server needs an update to play Space Engineers on!
Also Alan Rickman RIP.


----------



## x0emnem0x

All of these cancer deaths have me a little down today. Plus the shitty Illinois weather outside. At least it's not -5 windchill, but I need sun.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The more i turn my faculties "on", the more self aware i become, the more i am able to intrinsically comprehend people beyond myself...

The more manipulative I feel. 

Not in a nasty way, but my understanding my tone, facial expression and body language, I can manipulate situations and people's emotions.

By understanding people and their motives, I can modify my own to obtain my own ends.

I can look at people calmly and realize they root of their aggression is confidence issues, then disarm, charm, and switch their own behaviour to me or a situation (like a guy at work, who is fast on his way to becoming a work friend).

Its a key skill to have, its valued...but it does make me feel manipulative, because people around me just seem to emote without much awareness, and i feel like I am taking advantage of their ignorance...


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The more i turn my faculties "on", the more self aware i become, the more i am able to intrinsically comprehend people beyond myself...
> 
> The more manipulative I feel.
> 
> Not in a nasty way, but my understanding my tone, facial expression and body language, I can manipulate situations and people's emotions.
> 
> By understanding people and their motives, I can modify my own to obtain my own ends.
> 
> I can look at people calmly and realize they root of their aggression is confidence issues, then disarm, charm, and switch their own behaviour to me or a situation (like a guy at work, who is fast on his way to becoming a work friend).
> 
> Its a key skill to have, its valued...but it does make me feel manipulative, because people around me just seem to emote without much awareness, and i feel like I am taking advantage of their ignorance...



"With great power comes great responsibility"

In other words, we all tend to manipulate others to get things how we want, at least some of the time. Spend any amount of time with a toddler and it is obvious that this starts at a very young age, and that little kids are pretty shameless about it. It is just that most people are pretty terrible at it, so that even they are trying, they dont have much impact. Being good at it means you bear more responsibility for the outcomes of getting what you want.

(btw, not trying to say Im great at this stuff personally, but Im old enough and enough of a people watcher to have seen how much better some people are at this than others)


----------



## dwesterny

Xy, I'm actually quite convinced that you are one of the most genuinely caring people I've met in my life. You always seem concerned about how you treat and portray others (even in your stories from what everyone says) and share your insights in a helpful manner. Just two days ago your and Mel's take on a dating profile I was interested was really helpful. You both defintely drew what seem to be really valid conclussions from things I would never think to look at. And most of all, when I'm full of shit you call me on it (I think all the time but maybe you spare me sometimes, lol).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks Dwes  I think I am ok 

It isn't that I actively manipulate people to achieve my own ends, although yes, in some senses like at work I do. Its not like forcing someone into a corner....

Its more I can manipulate their emotional responses in order to change their behavior, or to to convince them that they are doing the action themselves. 

Like, with this gent at work i was able to discern that he has low self esteem but a hugh opinion of himself. It manifests in a need for him to interject and appear knowledgeable. Questions of why on process and decision criteria were met with a sort of stillness that indicated realization and fear. I also overheard his natural speech patterns with those he was comfortable with.

So I made sure to listen intently to everything he said. Carefully constructed my sentences to assume that he was already aligned to my thoughts, rather than broaching net new things. As I learn new things I ensure to both involve him and mention how great his training has been to others. When I speak to him, I mimick the cadancd, tone, and verbiage of his friends. When he speaks to me I always clear my expression, smile, or look like i am seriously considering his point. I speak/vet my own thoughts through him, despite not needing his advice, because it makes him feel validated. 

And insodoing, I have created an ally and a "friendly" as opposed to pushing him to the side, taking over etc. I empower him to accept my thoughts, and also to give me his. I have no other manipulation goal than to avert any job territorialness....

I guess the part that makes me feel bleh is that many people just kind of spew their genuine emotions, but i construct mine to feed theirs. Its always to make them happy, content, etc, but still. Exhausting and i feel manipulative.

Doesn't happen with everyone, but once the mask drops and they get some sarcasm, or some challenge, or some sass or exasperation, thats more me. Just so people don't think I am all fake. I just tend to be hyperaware of my own actions and how they are percieved...(if i fail i find it proportionally upsetting)


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> _*It isn't that I actively manipulate people to achieve my own ends*_, although yes, in some senses like at work I do. Its not like forcing someone into a corner....
> 
> Its more I can manipulate their emotional responses in order to change their behavior, or to to convince them that they are doing the action themselves.
> 
> Like, with this gent at work i was able to discern that he has low self esteem but a hugh opinion of himself. It manifests in a need for him to interject and appear knowledgeable. Questions of why on process and decision criteria were met with a sort of stillness that indicated realization and fear. I also overheard his natural speech patterns with those he was comfortable with.
> 
> So I made sure to listen intently to everything he said. Carefully constructed my sentences to assume that he was already aligned to my thoughts, rather than broaching net new things. As I learn new things I ensure to both involve him and mention how great his training has been to others. When I speak to him, I mimick the cadancd, tone, and verbiage of his friends. When he speaks to me I always clear my expression, smile, or look like i am seriously considering his point. I speak/vet my own thoughts through him, despite not needing his advice, because it makes him feel validated.
> 
> And insodoing, I have created an ally and a "friendly" as opposed to pushing him to the side, taking over etc. I empower him to accept my thoughts, and also to give me his. I have no other manipulation goal than to avert any job territorialness....
> 
> I guess the part that makes me feel bleh is that many people just kind of spew their genuine emotions, but i construct mine to feed theirs. Its always to make them happy, content, etc, but still. Exhausting and i feel manipulative.
> 
> Doesn't happen with everyone, but once the mask drops and they get some sarcasm, or some challenge, or some sass or exasperation, thats more me. Just so people don't think I am all fake. I just tend to be hyperaware of my own actions and how they are percieved...(if i fail i find it proportionally upsetting)



Xyantha - you are over-analyzing and especially over-vilifying yourself and your actions.

What you're practicing is no less than the art of good communication - optimizing the sender, channel, receiver model. If you as sender want your message to reach the receiver, make sure he/she gets it and is receptive to it - the smart and logical thing to do is to tune it in a way it goes on the right channel and is transmitted smoothly.

With some people you need to deviate more from your own personal communication patterns than with others, because of their individual psychological structures making them more or less receptive to what and how others communicate something. But in essence that's no different than speaking to someone who doesn't speak English in a foreign language they understand.

It would be a problem if you started to constantly voice opinions you don't share or believe in to convince someone to do something - that would be manipulating. Just adapting your communication patterns isn't.

Note to self: Should I ever need to convince you of anything, I'll make sure to inject a good dose of sarcasm to get my message across ...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL! Thanks!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I guess the part that makes me feel bleh is that many people just kind of spew their genuine emotions, but i construct mine to feed theirs. Its always to make them happy, content, etc, but still. Exhausting and i feel manipulative.



You call it manipulation; I call it respect.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its more I can manipulate their emotional responses in order to change their behavior, or to to convince them that they are doing the action themselves.
> 
> SNIP
> .
> I guess the part that makes me feel bleh is that many people just kind of spew their genuine emotions, but i construct mine to feed theirs. Its always to make them happy, content, etc, but still. Exhausting and i feel manipulative.



Actually Xy, you convinced me. You're manipulative and terrible and you should feel bad. Baddie. Hmm but wait, what if you're secretly using your jedi mind tricks? What if I only think you're manipulative because you manipulated me into thinking it? Or what if you knew I'd know you manipulated me into thinking you're manipulative and only did so in order to manipulate me into thinking you manipulated me so that I'd think that I thought you were manipulative?


----------



## x0emnem0x

My back is hurting pretty badly thanks to cramps and just being a woman sucks sometimes.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks doc!

Exactly, Dwes! I am a mystery wrapped in an enigma wrapped in another enigma!!

X0emnem0x - yeah....that is the one time i hate being a woman!!!


----------



## dwesterny

Everything...


----------



## Crumbling

Mrs. Crumbling has departed for the other side of the country to start a new job on monday. She's staying with a cousin of mine there until we can organise our own place (which hopefully should only take a week or two). Meantime myself and the dog have to stay put and take care of selling up the livestock and farm equipment.

She should be back to visit and pick up more stuff in a few weeks. We've been further apart for longer, but it's still heartbreaking.


----------



## Tad

Tough to be apart, and I'd imagine also to be selling up. Best wishes on being strong!


----------



## Crumbling

Tad said:


> Also to be selling up. Best wishes on being strong!



Thanks. 

I'm alternating on sad/angry/just glad to be out of it before it gets worse. 

I'm trying very hard not to use 'sunk costs' or 'perceived optimal value' to justify not doing the difficult thing or hanging on for just another year. I'm not the only one hit, but I may be one of the few to write off losses here before they become mounting debts.


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> Mrs. Crumbling has departed for the other side of the country to start a new job on monday. She's staying with a cousin of mine there until we can organise our own place (which hopefully should only take a week or two). Meantime myself and the dog have to stay put and take care of selling up the livestock and farm equipment.
> 
> She should be back to visit and pick up more stuff in a few weeks. We've been further apart for longer, but it's still heartbreaking.



So sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am so sorry you and ms crumbling have to go through this...


----------



## agouderia

Crumbling said:


> Mrs. Crumbling has departed for the other side of the country to start a new job on monday.



Not to be cynical - but on first reading this I overlooked your location is Scotland - and felt very sorry for you. Because the half-sentence _"the other side of the country"_ around here with a majority of Americans, Australians and Canadians evokes images of having to overcome thousands of miles of still often uninhabited territory.

The location did then let me put the issue into a slightly different perspective.
In your case - how many miles are we talking about? Is your country reference Scotland or the UK? (SNP or UK mindset  ?) So is it Inverness - Edinburgh (155 miles)? Or Aberdeen - London (546 miles)? 

Starting a totally new life - which I read out of your post - is tough though, no matter over which distance. So the very best of luck for that endeavor.


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> Not to be cynical - but on first reading this I overlooked your location is Scotland - and felt very sorry for you. Because the half-sentence _"the other side of the country"_ around here with a majority of Americans, Australians and Canadians evokes images of having to overcome thousands of miles of still often uninhabited territory.
> 
> The location did then let me put the issue into a slightly different perspective.
> In your case - how many miles are we talking about? Is your country reference Scotland or the UK? (SNP or UK mindset  ?) So is it Inverness - Edinburgh (155 miles)? Or Aberdeen - London (546 miles)?
> 
> Starting a totally new life - which I read out of your post - is tough though, no matter over which distance. So the very best of luck for that endeavor.



Transport across scotland, especially at the moment, is a lot more sporadic that in the states. It might be a smaller country but it is also much more difficult to travel long distances.


----------



## Crumbling

agouderia said:


> how many miles are we talking about?



I'm sorry that the cause of my unhappiness does not come up to your strict qualifying criteria.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I don't understand why it's so difficult for some people to say some words of encouragement to make someone feel better. Me, specifically. It seems like I always know the right thing to say someone to help them out in their time of need, even if it won't fix the problem or if they just want someone to listen to, and I'll be that someone. But it comes to me, and everyone scatters like roaches, has no idea what to do, and just completely refuses to acknowledge that I have feelings and would like the to be there for me if only just a little bit. It just feels shitty and it sucks.


----------



## Tad

Sorry that nobody has been there for you when you need support


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Sorry that nobody has been there for you when you need support



Not necessarily nobody, just the people who I expect to be there or try to reach out to seems like they don't care... but thank you. Sometimes shit just happens.


----------



## Yakatori

They're just not good at it, & people mostly stick to their strengths.

The last time I recommended this book, someone got _an-gry_ with me. But it applies, nonetheless, I think.

So, at some level, it can probably help for you to (more) actively seek out others who speak your own (not-really-all-that-unique) love-language. Locally; I mean, on more of a local level, like right around the block, in the town where you live. I mean necessarily at that level where you're over each other's (respective) houses every other day, consistently interacting face-to-face.

And not like you're gonna ditch your other friends, family, _etc_...but just by way of adding this to it, supplementing it, balancing it out. Once you do that, have that more natural complement, you'll find it won't really matter to you quite as much to what extent the people who're very closest to you by virtue past-history don't quite reciprocate in the same proportion. Even as you give and give and give to them, maybe they'll just begin to meet you the very tiniest bit of the way; although, of course, it will be some huge deal for them. 

Just like, as you become more self-aware, more self-critical about this kind of thing; you'll tend to better see, put into better perspective, all the things you're not so good at that they probably feel like they need to balance you out with.

Maybe your art, all of the ways you try to bring that to more & more people, could be the the thing that helps introduces you to more like-minded people.

PS: Believe it or not, I-of all people, was once not-so-great at some things. But I (am still) learn(ing) myself up, because of how circumstances one day turned that into a priority.


----------



## Tad

I'm taking a vacatio day today ... So far today I have been to the dentist, renewed my driver's license, health card, and renewed the plates on my car for another year. Later I go with my son for him to take his road test and become a solo driver. By the end of the day I will have dropped something on the order of $500, and sent my car insurance rates soaring.

Granted, at least a lot of stuff will be done, but .... when I spend this much money during a day off I expect to be having a LOT more fun!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes - for that money fun should be involved! Good luck to your son!!


----------



## dwesterny

Next time ask for laughing gas / nitrous oxide at the dentist. That's at least some fun. If they say "But you're just here for x-rays" tell them you have very senstitive teeth.


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> Next time ask for laughing gas / nitrous oxide at the dentist. That's at least some fun. If they say "But you're just here for x-rays" tell them you have very senstitive teeth.



It really adds to the experience of supervising a learner driver too!


----------



## loopytheone

The first dog I ever bred died today. He was 9.

It has come as a bit of a shock. He wasn't owned by me but I saw him and his owners regularly his whole life and he was always my special boy in the litter, the first animal I ever saw being born, and born on my sixteenth birthday. In my house I have his mother, his brother and his great niece who, of course, have no idea why Mummy/Auntie Loopy is crying. My sister is in london at the moment but she was the one who told me about it, and she was crying to, which is the first time I've heard her cry in years.

RIP Dylan, Tsuki Outlaw Star.


----------



## Tad

The sorrow shows the love .... 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So sorry Loops  they are like furry grandkids...

-----

There are not enough hours in the day, or days in the week. I have so much to do and no time to do it in!! I need that stupid watch they had in Harry Potter books...


----------



## balletguy

I have been having a one troubles at work so I'm stressed. I have not been able to get a good night of sleep for awhile...sucks...


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm unhappy because no one wants to see my dick pics. I have tried everything from shock and awe to politely asking and none of it is working. I mean yeah, it's not the biggest, but it's not a micro penis either. It has a distinctive shape and a unique personality. It's always nicely coiffed and ready for action. I'm at my wits end, I just don't know what more I can do to bring the joy and wonder that is my junk to all you deserving ladies. So I guess it's with a heavy heart and flaccid member that I'm officially retiring from sending pictures of my penis. (Yes I'm aware that this speech is reminiscent of Brett Favre's retirement speech)


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> I'm unhappy because no one wants to see my dick pics. I have tried everything from shock and awe to politely asking and none of it is working. I mean yeah, it's not the biggest, but it's not a micro penis either. It has a distinctive shape and a unique personality. It's always nicely coiffed and ready for action. I'm at my wits end, I just don't know what more I can do to bring the joy and wonder that is my junk to all you deserving ladies. So I guess it's with a heavy heart and flaccid member that I'm officially retiring from sending pictures of my penis. (Yes I'm aware that this speech is reminiscent of Brett Favre's retirement speech)



Would it cheer you up to have a retirement party where you could make one last appearance before riding off into the sunset?

Also, I don't know if this makes you feel any better or not, but I was tremendously diverted by your usage of the phrase "shock and awe."


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Would it cheer you up to have a retirement party where you could make one last appearance before riding off into the sunset?
> 
> Also, I don't know if this makes you feel any better or not, but I was tremendously diverted by your usage of the phrase "shock and awe."



..........


----------



## Tad

I'm not unfortunately wondering about the pragmatic side of this. Do people just grab their phone and snap a pic and that is it? Or do they arrange lighting, take multiple pics, figure out the best angle, crop the pic, fiddle with color and brightness ....


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I'm not unfortunately wondering about the pragmatic side of this. Do people just grab their phone and snap a pic and that is it? Or do they arrange lighting, take multiple pics, figure out the best angle, crop the pic, fiddle with color and brightness ....



I'm positive that my bf does all of the above. I'll bug him for a pic, and then 2h later, he sends something that is all posed and bizarre.


----------



## LeoGibson

Definitely. Unless you're lucky enough to be known as Muley, or Long Dong Silver, or some variation of the theme then you really need to make an effort to insure that your junk looks its absolute best if you're going to send out pics of it.


----------



## Crumbling

Melian said:


> all posed and bizarre.



It's still art even if you don't get it!


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> Definitely. Unless you're lucky enough to be known as Muley, or Long Dong Silver, or some variation of the theme then you really need to make an effort to insure that your junk looks its absolute best if you're going to send out pics of it.



Honestly, all I really want is some variety of erection, mostly obscured by his belly. He should take 1/4 of that time and eat a few meals. Hehe.



Crumbling said:


> It's still art even if you don't get it!



LOL.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Honestly, all I really want is some variety of erection, mostly obscured by his belly.



I usually do those by accident. That's what happened on my belly-less head shot I did a while back. It was one I took in my boxers, but someone decided to poke his head out from underneath. That's where the idea to blur it out came into play.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> I usually do those by accident. That's what happened on my belly-less head shot I did a while back. It was one I took in my boxers, but someone decided to poke his head out from underneath. That's where the idea to blur it out came into play.



Happy accidents. Hehe.


----------



## kittymahlberg

I'm sad because I've just realized it's Black History Month, so 98% of the Tumblr tag "BHM" just doesn't excite me the way it used to. . . .

(Though I admit, I've learned some cool historical facts so far.)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

LeoGibson said:


> Definitely. Unless you're lucky enough to be known as Muley, or Long Dong Silver, or some variation of the theme then you really need to make an effort to insure that your junk looks its absolute best if you're going to send out pics of it.



It's really helpful if you can rent a small tuxedo.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

kittymahlberg said:


> I'm sad because I've just realized it's Black History Month, so 98% of the Tumblr tag "BHM" just doesn't excite me the way it used to. . . .
> 
> (Though I admit, I've learned some cool historical facts so far.)



That messed me up so bad when i first discovered the bhm term...


----------



## LeoGibson

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It's really helpful if you can rent a small tuxedo.



Rent? What kind of savage do you think I am? A fancy gentleman such as myself owns several tuxedos in multiple styles and colors. Not to mention the tophat and monocle combinations my penis has as well. Harumph!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Rent? What kind of savage do you think I am? A fancy gentleman such as myself owns several tuxedos in multiple styles and colors. Not to mention the tophat and monocle combinations my penis has as well. Harumph!



Amen brother.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LeoGibson said:


> Rent? What kind of savage do you think I am? A fancy gentleman such as myself owns several tuxedos in multiple styles and colors. Not to mention the tophat and monocle combinations my penis has as well. Harumph!



Luckily you dont need the winter trench, given you not living in a frigid climate.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Luckily you dont need the winter trench, given you not living in a frigid climate.



True. Thankfully I don't, but that still doesn't stop my penis from having a really bitchin' toque collection.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LeoGibson said:


> True. Thankfully I don't, but that still doesn't stop my penis from having a really bitchin' toque collection.



I can see ppl posting to my blog but i can't respond. I feel so rude not being able to respond - it is this weird reflex.


----------



## ODFFA

I stumbled across an article on facebook about a gay man (here in SA) being mocked by police officers when reporting that he'd been sexually assaulted. I'm usually good about avoiding comment sections and I don't know why my eye fell to one of the comments below, but it did. And quite literally 99% of the posts thereafter were like "Good, I'd do the same." "I'd have beaten him, locked him away and thrown away the key." "That's why God hasn't been giving us rain - it's all these gay people." "I want to read real news about real men and women, stop wasting my time with this shit." *

Turns out today is a beautiful day for misanthropy!

*Grammatical errors verrrrrry generously corrected, as you might imagine.


----------



## dwesterny

People are acting weird and it is confusing me. They are smiling, nodding, saying "hi" for no reason when I walk by. What the hell is going on?


----------



## Tad

Oh, really? It's come to that already? Well, been nice knowing you ....


----------



## fat hiker

dwesterny said:


> People are acting weird and it is confusing me. They are smiling, nodding, saying "hi" for no reason when I walk by. What the hell is going on?



You've moved to Nova Scotia?

Seriously, in the Canadian Maritime provinces such behaviour is normal, not weird. But unless you've been teleported....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> People are acting weird and it is confusing me. They are smiling, nodding, saying "hi" for no reason when I walk by. What the hell is going on?



Must be in canada!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Must be in canada!



It's possible. 

Unhappy- I want a cigarette. Melancholy has set in for the night, and it doesn't come with the good kind of melon.


----------



## fat hiker

dwesterny said:


> It's possible.
> 
> Unhappy- I want a cigarette. Melancholy has set in for the night, and it doesn't come with the good kind of melon.



Ah, nicotine withdrawal?


----------



## dwesterny

fat hiker said:


> Ah, nicotine withdrawal?



No, I quit 8 years ago. I just smoke one every 3-6 months.


----------



## dwesterny

When you hit the send button and realize right after you probably should have taken a minute to think about it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I do this all the time!

(If it is an email dont try to retract it, it rarely works)

-----

Apparently i have bad tendonosis in my left foot. Hurts a lot.


----------



## loopytheone

Chemicals burns to the face and hands. 

From a moisturiser and cleaning products, respectively. Damn skin sucks.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Chemicals burns to the face and hands.
> 
> From a moisturiser and cleaning products, respectively. Damn skin sucks.



Dude, you and I could be a People With Sensitive Skin support group all unto ourselves by the sound of it. I've been battling some damn eczema (body and face) for some time now. It's finally starting to clear. Really hope you find what works for you.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I love my mom, but goodness she is so cynical and terrible and exaggerates about every damn thing! No wonder I want to rip her head off some days. The worst part is I'm a lot like her, just hoping I am not exactly like her when I am her age, hopefully my life has found more happiness...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

x0emnem0x said:


> The worst part is I'm a lot like her, just hoping I am not exactly like her when I am her age, hopefully my life has found more happiness...



I wish you every happiness. FWIW, the psychologists say you get your deepest vaues and your basic outlook on life from the parent of the opposite sex, your techniques from the parent of the same sex. I see this in myself and in my wife*, and it may hold true for you, too.

*Note for husbands reading this post: do not tell your wife that she resembles her mother unless your insurance is paid up.


----------



## Tad

Dr. Feelgood said:


> *Note for husbands reading this post: do not tell your wife that she resembles her mother unless your insurance is paid up.



Seems like a good opportunity to post this song

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gO69p_9SpIg[/ame]


(my wife loves this song .... I bite my lip when she plays it, because there really is no coming out of that discussion in good form)


----------



## Cobra Verde

Everything.


----------



## Crumbling

Tad said:


> Seems like a good opportunity to post this song



If she likes the Proclaimers and hasn't seen 'Sunshine on Leith' I recommend you hunt it down for a date night. 

It's a jukebox musical featuring songs by The Proclaimers.


----------



## BigChaz

My girlfriend has decided to move to Indiana for work and after much debate / arguing last night we have decided to call it quits.

Reality fuckin sucks sometimes. Zero problems in the relationship, have had a great thing going...but I have an awesome career here and she can have an awesome career in Indiana...but neither of us want to do the long distance thing.


It's 2016, why can't we teleport yet?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Damn that sucks Chaz  i'm so sorry!


----------



## Tad

Awww man, that totally sucks 

And I'm pretty sure we were promised teleportation by now -- whose letting us down?


----------



## Tad

There is a big summer music festival in town, running over about a ten day span, to which we’ve bought passes most of the past several years. Every Spring we await the line-up being announced, and tear through it to start marking off the bands we want to go see. Then a couple of days later it is usually constantly hitting up their web site trying to get some of the limited number of cheap festival passes.

Well, today would be pass buying day, but we’re giving it a miss. The line-up this year was totally uninspiring for us. Headliners were either people who were big when we were teenagers or country artists we’ve never heard of, and at the next tier there are some bands we wouldn’t mind seeing, but nobody that we were really eager to go see.

That festival has been our early July tradition for a few years now, it will feel weird not to be biking there every evening. We may yet buy tickets to a day or three of it, but not so sure we are even going to do that.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Drinking was fun, but this hangover sucks.


----------



## BigChaz

Also, ladies, now that I am single, please try not to rush me all at once. I am a delicate flower.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

People who use the following terms make me unhappy
"Best effort"
"Low hanging fruit"
"Synergy"
"Strategic alignment"

If you use these - just stop it. It makes intelligent people think you are both stupid and full if crap.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> People who use the following terms make me unhappy
> *"Low hanging fruit"*



Sounds like me when I wear my boxers. Yay to becoming middle aged!:doh:


----------



## Amaranthine

Xyantha Reborn said:


> People who use the following terms make me unhappy
> "Best effort"
> "Low hanging fruit"
> "Synergy"
> "Strategic alignment"
> 
> If you use these - just stop it. It makes intelligent people think you are both stupid and full if crap.





dwesterny said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I've masturbated while thinking of you cleaning the living room and having breakfast too.
> 
> *Sorry, it was low hanging fruit. I could not resist. * Really, did not mean to offend, you know I think you're awesome loopster! :really sad::sad::blush:



References:
1- Dwesterny. (2015, August 25). Re: Great asexual myths article [Online forum comment]. Retrieved from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2145142&postcount=21


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> People who use the following terms make me unhappy
> "Best effort"
> "Low hanging fruit"
> "Synergy"
> "Strategic alignment"
> 
> If you use these - just stop it. It makes intelligent people think you are both stupid and full if crap.





Amaranthine said:


> References:
> 1- Dwesterny. (2015, August 25). Re: Great asexual myths article [Online forum comment]. Retrieved from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2145142&postcount=21



I think everyone on the board already knew I was stupid and full of crap.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> People who use the following terms make me unhappy
> 
> *a)* "Synergy"
> 
> *b)* "Strategic alignment"



These 2 are the worst!

They mean - 

a) we're going to through together things that don't fit at all hoping to save money to in the end just waste as many resources as possible,

b) we're changing something for the sake of changing something, but we don't really know how we are going to change what exactly


----------



## dwesterny

You people clearly are all out of line with our corporate mission, vision and values.


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> People who use the following terms make me unhappy
> "Best effort"
> "Low hanging fruit"
> "Synergy"
> "Strategic alignment"
> 
> If you use these - just stop it. It makes intelligent people think you are both stupid and full if crap.



This meeting has been going on for too long. Let's take this offline.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Someone was being dumb on a conf call so i told him we would take it offline.

So he called me sweetheart.

That doesnt upset me, but his sheer stupidity rattling me and frustrating my has upset me. I hate feeling like that.


----------



## dwesterny

I think we need to take this to the next level.


----------



## Tad

I get frustrated when mis-use and jargonization ruin perfectly good words/phrases. i.e. I agree with Xyantha, but most of those originally had useful meaning.


----------



## BigChaz

The worst thing that happens at work is when we have to have our mandatory bukkake sessions


----------



## dwesterny

Unhappy: things you post then realize later were never funny...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Think I'm sick again already. Argh. I hate working retail, everyone comes in even when they're sick. Employees and customers. Think I might call in tomorrow. Feel like ass.


----------



## bayone

BigChaz said:


> This meeting has been going on for too long. Let's take this offline.



C'mon people, let's all strategically align our synergies and grab that low-hanging fruit!


----------



## dwesterny

Stomach flu and my inability to learn from the past.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Public transit issues - on an actually cold day.


----------



## MattB

Just heard about that X. Hopefully they have it fixed for rush hour this afternoon.

More snow on its way here.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

2 hr commute in. 1.5 hr late.

Xyantha is not happy, and will be asking to leave early to work from home or els i may not get home!&


----------



## Tad

What's going on down there? The 'red rocket' misfiring today?


----------



## dwesterny

Tad said:


> What's going on down there? The 'red rocket' misfiring today?



I'm confused is that some weird way of asking if her vibrator is broken?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

There was a hydro explosion apparently. Brought one subway line down, killed both transfer stations, flooded the GO with people. And everything went to shuttlebus/streetcar.

Except they were full, and uber and taxis were insane so they were crawling all the way!!


Red rocket is the toronto transit euphamism (screw spelling today). It may not be a vibrator, but today I do feel f'ed over!!


----------



## Tad

Oh wow, that is brutal! I hope the trip home is better.  (of course, if this snow storm is supposed to be starting here shortly, I imagine it has probably been hitting TO for a while, so ... yah. Winter in Canada, yay!)

Or else, uh, let us know how comfy the carpet under your desk at work is? :blink:


----------



## bayone

I was lucky. My route was relatively unaffected, though the vehicles were more crowded than usual.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes - the commute home was fine. Now i am checking my email to see if I can work from home tomorrow. 

I don't understand why some employers get all weird about it. You can track every keystroke I do, and I produce some tangible results on those days. So whats the problem? When I work from home I log in when i would have left for work...and when i would have gotten home. Meaning they get about. 1.5 to 2 hrs extra from me


----------



## dwesterny

Ice storm last night. My car was coated in well over an 1/8 of an inch of ice. Had to hammer the door handle and pull like crazy to get the door open. Scraping was a joke on the windshield, I had to smash the ice then try and scrape. Ugh.


----------



## loopytheone

God do I ever wish I wasn't born an FFA. Maybe then people would listen to my science and my advice and not just right it all off as me being biased. First proper 10/10 crying session in the new house, lovely.


----------



## Cobra Verde

In fairness, proving that fat guys reduce the effects of climate change was always going to be an uphill battle...


----------



## Cobra Verde

Really though, people who are hostile to new ideas will grasp on to anything to avoid considering them. If they didn't focus on you liking fat guys then they probably would've found some other bogus reason to dismiss you. 
I hope it doesn't _really _ make you wish you were different since it sounds like there was something wrong with THEIR thinking.


----------



## tankyguy

Cobra Verde said:


> In fairness, proving that fat guys reduce the effects of climate change was always going to be an uphill battle...



But the methane emissions...


----------



## loopytheone

tankyguy said:


> But the methane emissions...



Fatter guys = more body heat = less need to burn fuels for heat. Therefore, fat guys = good for the environment. What do you think, is that a convincing enough argument for it? 



Cobra Verde said:


> Really though, people who are hostile to new ideas will grasp on to anything to avoid considering them. If they didn't focus on you liking fat guys then they probably would've found some other bogus reason to dismiss you.
> I hope it doesn't _really _ make you wish you were different since it sounds like there was something wrong with THEIR thinking.



You're right, I was upset and frustrated and in the light of day, I don't actually wish I was different. Aside from wishing I had more cake in my house. I am always wishing that.


----------



## tankyguy

"Trump defends size of his penis"
"Astronaut shrinks back to normal"
"Pope answers gang member's letter"
"Salma Hayek's dog death mystery solved"

This is the morning headline news, from the world's leading award-winning news organization, in 2016.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Aww feel better loopy!

I realized i have been so busy that i have been enjoying Dims stories without responding to the authors. That positive feedback is so nice to have. Ill have to devote an hour at some ppoint to rummaging through the latest stories to put the feedback i wanted up...


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> Aside from wishing I had more cake in my house. I am always wishing that.



Letting a fat man get his feet under the table is not going to help with that.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Crumbling said:


> Letting a fat man get his feet under the table is not going to help with that.




She said in her house - not her mouth haha


----------



## BigChaz

Let's all just agree that cake is friggin awesome.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes, esp when watching a big boi eat it


----------



## loopytheone

Hahaha, I am loving this cake tangent! Yes, Xy has it spot on with how cake is best enjoyed!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes, esp when watching a big boi eat it



Also, speaking of sad, cake-related things, a kid at the barn bought in these amazing, gorgeous, hand made cupcakes, one for everybody. Because I have lunch at a different time to everyone else (#supervisorproblems) I didn't get mine, so she put it in the office in the barn for me to eat later, as we can't eat in there. 

Here comes the sad bit. My manager accidentally knocked it on the floor and got it covered in sawdust and straw, and it had to be thrown away.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I had to get up at 5am to be in Barrie for a show and I am exhausted.


----------



## dwesterny

I had the oven door half open and leaned over to get something and my stomach pressed right on the inside of the oven door. Under belly burn. Sadface.


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> I had the oven door half open and leaned over to get something and my stomach pressed right on the inside of the oven door. Under belly burn. Sadface.



Could be worse. Just make sure you learn from it, a friend of mine set her breasts on fire (reaching for something on a back burner) at least a dozen times that I know of.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAp8j4c2LGs&feature=youtu.be&t=46"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAp8j4c2LGs&feature=youtu.be&t=46[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

How dare you make light of my injury? So insensitive!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

After six months of foot pain, the last two agonizing (so bad I can't even run agility) , Xy is finally is sitting in the walkin. Stupid pain, stupid doctors.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After six months of foot pain, the last two agonizing (so bad I can't even run agility) , Xy is finally is sitting in the walkin. Stupid pain, stupid doctors.



Yeah, walking around in agony for two months without getting it checked out. Clearly the doctors are the stupid ones...:doh:


----------



## Tad

Xy I'd say you were suffering from a bad case of what my mother always calles 'man diseas' , other than, you know, the whole 'man' part. That sort of stubborn ignoring pain is NOT a virtue darn it!

I hope they get you some guidance on what's up down there.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha i am totally a "guy" when it comes to stuff like that. Too much time in hospital as a kid!

I have anti-inflammatory pills now. Just need to wait til wed to go for the ultrasound.


----------



## dwesterny

Medical marijuana is the only real way to treat this.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Driving to work in the dark again (time change).


----------



## dwesterny

11 hour day at my main job and I still have 2 hours of work to do from home for my second job. Why do I torture myself? Fuck it, at least I can work at home without pants.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Maybe you shouldn't have skipped out early in friday


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have skipped out early in friday



Yeah, skipped out early to work from home. How dare you contradict my complaining?


----------



## dwesterny

I was promised a pony.


----------



## dwesterny

The addition of clickbait on dims, even if it's only for non-members. That stuff is so shady and half the sites linked are spyware traps. If I had seen that when I started browsing the forums before joining I never would have signed up or taken the site seriously. I suspect this will prevent a lot of new BHM/FFA from signing up and turn it into nothing but pron browsers joining. 

View attachment Screenshot_2016-05-09-17-22-54.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

I wonder if they've considered doing something directly with say plus size clothing companies like torrid, casual male, Kingsize direct or some of the smaller big and tall stores (Davis Big and Tall). Although they might be hesitant because of some of the more hardcore content.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I would rather see ancient threads removed, ancient attachments and links to keep costs down, than that type of ad. To be honest that does look illegitimate. I don't see it, staying logged in, but i have to agree it would turn me away too.

It just seems very kneejerk; low quality adds if not logged in, and blaring, aggressive red text when i do log in (even though I support already)...just doesn't seem "classy". More like a dark corner of the internet, if you ken the allusion.


----------



## dwesterny

To be honest I'm liking http://ffambrosia.com more and more. It's run by an FFA for FFA/female feeders and BHM/male feedees. The woman who runs it is a very nice and smart FFA who pays for the site out of pocket (I suggested she take donations) I think she's spent all of $1000 on the site running it for like 6 months so far.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I would rather see ancient threads removed, ancient attachments and links to keep costs down, than that type of ad. To be honest that does look illegitimate. I don't see it, staying logged in, but i have to agree it would turn me away too.
> 
> It just seems very kneejerk; low quality adds if not logged in, and blaring, aggressive red text when i do log in (even though I support already)...just doesn't seem "classy". More like a dark corner of the internet, if you ken the allusion.



You might have a point there, but I dunno how the site runs really. How do I technology? :doh:

I have told the admin about my disliking of the blaring red text too but have heard nothing back so I'm going to assume that is a subtle way of him telling me to shut up about it. Either way, it is his decision and his decision alone unfortunately.


----------



## fat hiker

I don't see the clickbait ads once I've signed in - I guess they are only there for casual visitors? Or do others see them all the time?


----------



## agouderia

fat hiker said:


> I don't see the clickbait ads once I've signed in -



Same with me. Since they're literally ubiquitous nowadays, with even major, quality international newsites having them, I'm a bit done with getting really upset about them.


----------



## dwesterny

Well I don't save passwords on my phone which means I see them every time I visit the site and have to be sure not to accidentally touch the screen over them so I don't get a pop up telling me I won something or I have a virus on my phone. I've used a fair number discussion boards and none of them had clickbait ads like those and as I said if I am a person looking to join a discussion board i would not sign up for one with clickbait. It just means that new members will more often be porn browsers than discussion board members. Frankly I have told a lot of friends from other sites to check out dims, the BHM/FFA board is great and so on. I would be embarrassed to send them here now.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

agouderia said:


> Same with me. Since they're literally ubiquitous nowadays, with even major, quality international newsites having them, I'm a bit done with getting really upset about them.


 
I'm not upset, but it does make me feel sad.

I do not agree with this statement, or the presentation of how Dims is doing it. The strategy of simply posting random crap on the internet and hoping people click it is a strategy that is so, so outdated. Like sending ads to homes in the paper; most people literally never even bring it into their home, it goes straight into recycling. Because if they are interested, the objects of their interest send them updates on sales etc directly. But it sure as hell irritates a lot of people. In fact, it irritates some people so much they refuse to shop at those stores.

'Clickbait' is the newer strategy, which would look at your history and make judgements on your actions to present you with Ads that you might be interested in. Facebook is a good example. I like a friend's post about a leash, and that company INSTANTLY pops up for me to click on. 

Another strategy is that by actively viewing ads, you are granted benefits. This is often seem in mobile gaming. In reward for watching a 15 second ad, I get points in the game I am playing. 

--

Warning, this is going to sound harsh.

To be blunt, the _presentation_ on this site before logging in...well, it looks unprofessional. Like something a high school student would do for a mid term. It looks like spyware. It has nothing to do with anything on the site.

Fine; sites gotta do what sites gotta do.

So in addition to ads, they ask me to support, and put aggressive, irritating text on the site. So then I subscribe, and I STILL see aggressive, irritating text. Again, to be blunt, this comes across as being desperate and cash grabby. And because it is visual enough that it irritates me, it makes me wonder where all the money is going to, and why other methods have not been investigates to ease storage capacity etc. If I wasn't irritated, I wouldn't care. But that big red text? It takes up half my bigass iphone screen.

Dimensions is a wonderful place, but if I am to put on my business and marketing hat, the only thing that truly separates it in my mind is the story board. The paysites could be on any soft porn and/or modeling site. The forums with facebook and teamspeak. 

Because it is no longer in it's hayday, the actions described above combine to come across like death throws, which is why it makes me sad. Because I love Dims now, and love the lurking support it gave me when I first got here.

Edit: The other thing that can't be replaced is the people here, of course xoxo


----------



## dwesterny

I sometimes forget that despite the fact that the BHM/FFA board is a great place with smart folks having good conversations for the most part, this is a site that the majority of people come to to look at pictures of naked BBWs and this is the kind of thing you expect to see in such a place.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Bhm/ffa board ftw


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ontario weather doesn't know what it wants to be when it grows up. Had to take a "morning" outfit and an "afternoon" outfit


----------



## fat hiker

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ontario weather doesn't know what it wants to be when it grows up. Had to take a "morning" outfit and an "afternoon" outfit


Yes, and then there's the 27C/81F high yesterday and the 10C/50F high tomorrow....


----------



## MattB

I suggest staying within the circle.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzOFTYIHHPc[/ame]


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Warning, this is going to sound harsh.
> 
> To be blunt, the _presentation_ on this site before logging in...well, it looks unprofessional. Like something a high school student would do for a mid term. It looks like spyware. It has nothing to do with anything on the site.
> 
> Fine; sites gotta do what sites gotta do.
> 
> So in addition to ads, they ask me to support, and put aggressive, irritating text on the site. So then I subscribe, and I STILL see aggressive, irritating text. Again, to be blunt, this comes across as being desperate and cash grabby. And because it is visual enough that it irritates me, it makes me wonder where all the money is going to, and why other methods have not been investigates to ease storage capacity etc. If I wasn't irritated, I wouldn't care. But that big red text? It takes up half my bigass iphone screen.
> 
> Dimensions is a wonderful place, but if I am to put on my business and marketing hat, the only thing that truly separates it in my mind is the story board. The paysites could be on any soft porn and/or modeling site. The forums with facebook and teamspeak.
> 
> Because it is no longer in it's hayday, the actions described above combine to come across like death throws, which is why it makes me sad. Because I love Dims now, and love the lurking support it gave me when I first got here.
> 
> Edit: The other thing that can't be replaced is the people here, of course xoxo



Don't get me started on this issue - lately I've just been trying to blend out all questions related to the abyssal 'corporate communications' here . Several others and myself have repeatedly tried to address the aspects you name, pointed out much more effective approaches of how to communicate in order to establish trust and generate support. With no success. It beats me how one wants to run a site that is all about people communicating while completely disregarding the most basic rules of good communication.

Given my professional background, this is intensely frustrating - so I've been trying to create a mental disconnect for myself. Between the Library and people I like discussing with - versus the general policy question.



dwesterny said:


> I sometimes forget that despite the fact that the BHM/FFA board is a great place with smart folks having good conversations for the most part, this is a site that the majority of people come to to look at pictures of naked BBWs and this is the kind of thing you expect to see in such a place.



This schizophrenia has always been the root problem of Dims. If you look at the various conflicts on the boards, that's what (except for some of the HP political mud) they in essence boil down to. 

It would actually make a lot of sense not to have all the boards on one page, but like a gateway - go through the left door for BBW-porn- through the right door for fat discussions & socializing. Because the overlap between the 2 groups is pretty limited - and might even create more of a sense of ownership and responsibility on both sides.


----------



## bigmac

Not really a big deal but Starbucks never gets my name right. Today I'm "Brent" -- at least two of the five letters are right.


----------



## bigmac

Arg!!! I have to redo our last two tax returns (I think). I just found out that there is a tax court ruling that allows for the deduction of the cost of reconstructive surgery after massive weight loss. This would be an exception to the general rule that the cost of plastic surgery is not deductible. This is a big deal since I spent almost 40K on my wife's reconstructive surgery.

Now I have to go to the office tomorrow and spend my Sunday looking for an elusive tax court case on Lexis. I HATE TAX LAW!!!


----------



## Crumbling

bigmac said:


> Not really a big deal but Starbucks never gets my name right. Today I'm "Brent" -- at least two of the five letters are right.



You're drinking Brent's coffee... Maybe you are Brent?
Maybe you are Brent in the middle of an existential crisis.
Imagine Brent. Imagine Brents life.

Now live your life, as if you were Brent.

You are Brent now.


----------



## lille

Got hit with a huge wave of FFA guilt after a conversation with my bf's sister in law.


----------



## djudex

lille said:


> Got hit with a huge wave of FFA guilt after a conversation with my bf's sister in law.



What's FFA guilt?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> Got hit with a huge wave of FFA guilt after a conversation with my bf's sister in law.





Uhoh. One of those he is unhealthy conversations?


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Uhoh. One of those he is unhealthy conversations?




She commented that it looks like he might have lost weight. Talked about how's he's older than I am (12 years) so he's always going to have to work to keep up with me and extra weight will make that harder. Then she let me k ow that she used to be over 300lbs and had weight loss surgery and it worked really well for her. And she's right, extra weight doesn't make it easier, but then I feel guilty for liking him just the way he is, because obviously I love him and want to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Uhoh. One of those he is unhealthy conversations?



"He's really come so far out of his shell with you, He's like a different person."

"But, I'm really worried about him, about his health."

"Why don't you start browbeating him about his weight like we do, because 25 years of treating him like a human garbage disposal,alongside 10 of us making him feel miserable about the inevitable results really helped us get the message across"



Make sure he gets proper nutrition, and give him a reason to leave the house every once in a while. Get his heartrate up into the cardio zone a couple times a week:blush:...

...and you'll more than balance out whatever "harm" might occur because you go weak at the knees when he eats a potato.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL.

I basically had a similar conversation to that with my guy's mom. Even including the innuendo too!!


----------



## lille

Hahaha, my guy has never needed help coming out of his shell and luckily I've never heard them actually comment on his weight. His dad is actually a lot heavier than he is. His sister in law commented that she doesn't want him to end up like his dad. Which is something my boyfriend has specifically mentioned is horrifying and he is super frustrated with his dad for not putting in an effort to maintain his mobility. It was more a we love him and love you and want you both to be happy.


----------



## rabbitislove

Absolutely Lillie. I think FFA guilt comes from the fact that we're human and have desires. It gets tough when the desires meet health problems (which they at times tend to do). I feel desires for the big fellas are nothing to feel guilty about, its how you handle it when it comes up. Your boyfriend knows you care about him as a person (as more than just an object) and you want him to be healthy. You have nothing to feel guilt or shame over, I can tell you care about him a lot.

Also I think your sister in law should butt out, but thats just me. Concern trolling is one of my big annoyances. 

Ive said it before and Ill say it again: I wish I lived in a world where all fat guys were healthy and cookies made them live long lives :wubu::eat1:<3


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> Hahaha, my guy has never needed help coming out of his shell and luckily I've never heard them actually comment on his weight. His dad is actually a lot heavier than he is. His sister in law commented that she doesn't want him to end up like his dad. Which is something my boyfriend has specifically mentioned is horrifying and he is super frustrated with his dad for not putting in an effort to maintain his mobility. It was more a we love him and love you and want you both to be happy.



**Pure speculation warning** Id presume your boyfriends sister-in-law is married to one of his siblings. Are the other kids in that family also tending to be on the heavy side? Just thinking that if she struggles with feelings about her partners weight, she could be sort of inviting you into the sisterhood, as it were. Saying more or less look at their Dad, we obviously dont want that for our partners, so we need to take a hand in preventing that. Maybe you dont feel comfortable talking to him about his weight, but Im letting you know that this is what I (and others?) are doing and youll have our support if you do it.

Which would still being interfering and probably patronizing, but coming from a different place than purely random interference.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

One of the co-ops was being introduced to all the executives. Either he is related to one, his dad is best friends with one, or it is because he is male. Or all three. 

Makes me irritated how obvious favouritism is!!


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> **Pure speculation warning** Id presume your boyfriends sister-in-law is married to one of his siblings. Are the other kids in that family also tending to be on the heavy side? Just thinking that if she struggles with feelings about her partners weight, she could be sort of inviting you into the sisterhood, as it were. Saying more or less look at their Dad, we obviously dont want that for our partners, so we need to take a hand in preventing that. Maybe you dont feel comfortable talking to him about his weight, but Im letting you know that this is what I (and others?) are doing and youll have our support if you do it.
> 
> Which would still being interfering and probably patronizing, but coming from a different place than purely random interference.



She's married to his brother, who actually is not heavy. She used to be much heavier and she prefers not to be that heavy, so I think it's coming more from a place of, I feel better cause I lost weight so he will too. This is the first time I've heard anyone in his family mention his weight at all so I think it sort of caught me off guard. His family really likes me, especially compared to his ex fiancé, and so I think she felt that she was being supportive of me by saying that she wants to make sure he can keep up with me.


----------



## LeoGibson

Stupid, stupid me. I don't like wearing a seatbelt in my car because the damn thing rides up and chokes me, but I know in the small town I work in I definitely should because the tax collectors, oops I mean cops  are ruthless there. Yep, I forgot to put it on this morning leaving my meeting and instantly got popped. $144 down the freakin' drain!


----------



## lille

LeoGibson said:


> Stupid, stupid me. I don't like wearing a seatbelt in my car because the damn thing rides up and chokes me, but I know in the small town I work in I definitely should because the tax collectors, oops I mean cops  are ruthless there. Yep, I forgot to put it on this morning leaving my meeting and instantly got popped. $144 down the freakin' drain!


Ouch! I grew up in a state without a seatbelt law for anyone over 18 so I never k ew how much the tickets were. That's ridiculous.


----------



## LeoGibson

That fine can also vary by county or municipality. I got one in Harris county a few years ago and it was $161. So it could be more or less in the part of the state you're in Lille.


----------



## Crumbling

LeoGibson said:


> Stupid, stupid me. I don't like wearing a seatbelt in my car because the damn thing rides up and chokes me, but I know in the small town I work in I definitely should because the tax collectors, oops I mean cops  are ruthless there. Yep, I forgot to put it on this morning leaving my meeting and instantly got popped. $144 down the freakin' drain!




Belt extender might help, Even a minimal one puts enough slack into the belt that I can adjust the height of the shoulder anchor so it doesn't ride up so much.


----------



## Tad

Gord Downie has inoperable brain cancer. Second band that really helped define my university years being taken out this year by terminal conditions striking much earlier than you'd expect.

If you aren't Canadian, you probably don't get how big The Tragically Hip were here -- the sort of band that could sell out two arena shows in minutes, add a third show and sell it out within the hour (in a city of under a million people). And if you are much younger or older than me, they probably don't mean as much to you, or maybe even puzzle or annoy you. But they were the Stones of my generation here.

A classic live performance recording of one of their best known songs, with the patented Gord Downie weird ramble in the middle of the thing.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjSyZslQp0w[/ame]

Or just read here, one site's list of ten of their best: http://music.cbc.ca/#!/blogs/2016/5/10-essential-songs-by-the-Tragically-Hip . (And they don't even touch on early hits like Blow at high Dough or Boots and Hearts or, well, so many more ....)


----------



## rabbitislove

I am so saddened by Gord Downie and his diagnosis. The Hip are truly incredible irreplaceable talent.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Working from home and having a massive VPN issue.

Also, have a test booked for Saturday and I am not in the headspace to study


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ok, now emotion has transformed into "oh merh gawd, teta is in 24 hrs, you are boned, lady!!!"

I always get this way for tests but it still sucks...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ok, now emotion has transformed into "oh merh gawd, teta is in 24 hrs, you are boned, lady!!!"
> 
> I always get this way for tests but it still sucks...



Oh please, you're going to breeze right through it and then post on dims about how it's too easy and why don't they make it more challenging and blah blah blah.

Umm I mean...
Good luck!


----------



## lille

It's raining, again. Poor Archer hasn't been to the dog park in over a week. On the plus side it's forcing me to get creative with entertaining him inside. He's getting pretty good at our improvised nose work. Some sun would be nice though.


----------



## Crumbling

lille said:


> It's raining, again. Poor Archer hasn't been to the dog park in over a week. On the plus side it's forcing me to get creative with entertaining him inside. He's getting pretty good at our improvised nose work. Some sun would be nice though.



If you've got enough space for it to get raucous... dinner in a weeble should keep him busy


----------



## lille

Crumbling said:


> If you've got enough space for it to get raucous... dinner in a weeble should keep him busy




He eats most of his meals out of a treat ball. If not I use it as treats for a training sessions or he eats out of puzzle toys. He gets food in a bowl maybe once a month if we're running late in the morning. He's a super smart little guy so we try to keep him stimulated.


----------



## lille

My mom broke her ankle in three places and I'm 1.5k miles away.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I hope she is ok!

My adult cat is showing some similar symptoms that caused my dog to pass away. Both me and my hubby are troubled and believe that it may have been a chemical or something in the shitty building we lived in to save up money. And if my dog passed, and my cat does in fact suffer the same thing...makes you wonder how we might be impacted too...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Not only am I feeling desperate and vulnerable, but I just feel grouchy lately, pissed off. At everything, no real reasons for it actually. I don't know what's wrong with me, and I feel totally out of control. I don't know how to fix it. I don't know what to do, and I want to do all of these things with my life because it's so short - but I don't know where to start, what order to do them, how to improve anything because I have barely any motivation for anything, let alone any drive. I feel like I'm a waste of space... so out of place in this world we're in, where society is run off of money hungry individuals and success is normally all about who you know or what you look like or how much money you have. My mind is too big for this world because I'm a deep thinker and this stuff just depresses me.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I hope she is ok!
> 
> My adult cat is showing some similar symptoms that caused my dog to pass away. Both me and my hubby are troubled and believe that it may have been a chemical or something in the shitty building we lived in to save up money. And if my dog passed, and my cat does in fact suffer the same thing...makes you wonder how we might be impacted too...



What symptoms/illnesses did/do they have? I'm not a vet but I do have quite a bit of knowledge of animal health so I might be able to give you some ideas of what might be causing it.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

My Miami bound mini vacation needed to be postponed..
and I won't get to see some friends and cousins that are in Miami from Venezuela and Panama this week!

..Then this afternoon I got a call from another cousin that my aunt, who was also my godmother died today..


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> What symptoms/illnesses did/do they have? I'm not a vet but I do have quite a bit of knowledge of animal health so I might be able to give you some ideas of what might be causing it.



We did complete blood panel and xray on my ridgie, nothing! Not hip displasia or anything similar...

Basically a wasting of the muscles worse/ starting with the back end, but all over. When it got bad with my ridgie BONE jumps would raise and disappear within 48 hours, causing agony. Also couldn't keep weight on him.

Cat isn't that bad yet, but his lack of muscle tone just...triggers memories.

--- 
So sorry about your godmother!


----------



## CleverBomb

Earlier in the week we took our Frenchie to the vet -- he wasn't doing his business, scratched often and persistently, wouldn't walk more than a dozen feet without scooting, and we could tell he was miserable despite his bulldog stoicism. Turned out to be severe irritation from allergy to fleas and possibly other allergies. So we got the meds to turn him and our cat into an adorable team of biological flea-killing _machines_. (The dog screws up their reproductive cycle, the cat kills them outright. Pretty awesome, isn't it?) Between that and antihistamines, it's worked; he's gotten his "feisty" back. But it was alarming -- other than a wasp sting last year and some allergies (which largely went away when we moved a few months ago), he's not had any health issues so this came as a shock.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We did complete blood panel and xray on my ridgie, nothing! Not hip displasia or anything similar...
> 
> Basically a wasting of the muscles worse/ starting with the back end, but all over. When it got bad with my ridgie BONE jumps would raise and disappear within 48 hours, causing agony. Also couldn't keep weight on him.
> 
> Cat isn't that bad yet, but his lack of muscle tone just...triggers memories.



Hm, my first thought was that is sounds like kidney problems, but if they did a full blood panel it should have shown up on that. Are/were they eating normally? Digestive problems would be the next thing I would think of as a cause of muscle wasting.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yeah he ate normally, even when i doubled his meals. He just didnt seem to be taking in nutrients anymore weigt wise

----

So, i pinched a nerve in the front of my leg/hip that was so bad i couldn't walk.

By standing up.

I AM SO OLD!!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So, i pinched a nerve in the front of my leg/hip that was so bad i couldn't walk.
> 
> By standing up.
> 
> I AM SO OLD!!



1) ouch!

2) more self maintenance starts piling on. Stretching, relaxing, massaging, worrying about shoes and activities you are doing .... it is annoying as heck, but beats pain


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Thank you...

Hope your leg get better..


----------



## loopytheone

MP near where I live was brutually murdered in the street, likely because somebody didn't like the way she did her job. She was 41 years old.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-36550304


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> MP near where I live was brutually murdered in the street, likely because somebody didn't like the way she did her job. She was 41 years old.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-36550304



It's pretty grim. She had a young family.

First MP killed in office for 25 years... and the first one who's death wasn't related to NI since 1880.

It looks like it was politically motivated too.


----------



## agouderia

My condolences and heartfelt sympathies for all her constituents. 

Insane crazies have always been a problem for people in the public eye. But lately political controversy - normal in any democracy - is turning into such blind, vitriolic hate it is truly scary. Disagreement over political issues must never turn into bloodshed.


----------



## lille

I got into another car accident at work yesterday. Muscle relaxers and anti inflamatories are taking a in but of the pain away but mostly making me comatose.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg i hope you are/stay ok...sometimes the pain takes a few days

----

I won concert tickets and was going to take my much younger sister as a reward for graduating highschool, because it was a struggle for her due to many circumstances. Then she asked if she could take her boyfriend instead.

Fine, this is your reward.

Ok, will you be driving across 4 cities to pick me up and drop me off.

No, babe, that deal only applied if i was your date. But how about this; i'll pay for your public transit ticket.

Will you pay for my boyfriend?

No!

Ok, will you be etransfering me the commute money?

Now, she was going on and on about being an adult, and at this point i kind of put my foot down and had to tell her point blank that part of getting to call yourself an adult is the ability to have 10 bucks to scrape together, especially on 3 weeks notice, and that i would meet her downtown, give her the tickets as well as money for getting out here/going home, but "as an adult" she would need to find her own way to source ten bucks!!

I am not your mom! Lol...i know it is am age/hormonal thing; teenagers tend to be singularly unempathetic and grasping while flouting their independence. But at the same time, i am her sister, not her mom, and am allowed to tell her to frack off when they can't!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Omg i hope you are/stay ok...sometimes the pain takes a few days
> 
> ----
> 
> I won concert tickets and was going to take my much younger sister as a reward for graduating highschool, because it was a struggle for her due to many circumstances. Then she asked if she could take her boyfriend instead.
> 
> Fine, this is your reward.
> 
> Ok, will you be driving across 4 cities to pick me up and drop me off.
> 
> No, babe, that deal only applied if i was your date. But how about this; i'll pay for your public transit ticket.
> 
> Will you pay for my boyfriend?
> 
> No!
> 
> Ok, will you be etransfering me the commute money?
> 
> Now, she was going on and on about being an adult, and at this point i kind of put my foot down and had to tell her point blank that part of getting to call yourself an adult is the ability to have 10 bucks to scrape together, especially on 3 weeks notice, and that i would meet her downtown, give her the tickets as well as money for getting out here/going home, but "as an adult" she would need to find her own way to source ten bucks!!
> 
> I am not your mom! Lol...i know it is am age/hormonal thing; teenagers tend to be singularly unempathetic and grasping while flouting their independence. But at the same time, i am her sister, not her mom, and am allowed to tell her to frack off when they can't!



Wow, sounds like my little brother. Spoiled brats, both of them.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Well despite some frustration trying to locate them downtown to actually give them the tickets, it seems like it went off well, and that she enjoyed herself.

But she lost her friend's cell phone.

Teenagers. Idiots!!


----------



## dwesterny

My headphones slipped off of my head and fell directly into my bowl of pho. There is no god.


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> My headphones slipped off of my head and fell directly into my bowl of pho. There is no god.



Or there is, and you just discovered her/his/its opinion on your taste in music....

But sorry if your music is now stereoPHOnic.

 I'll stop now, I hope.


----------



## CleverBomb

That was a remark we broth could have made, but you were the only one to brisket.


----------



## dwesterny

Neither of you will curry any favor making food puns. I simply posted about a meal mishap, I didn't expect it would be all you taco bout. I mean it's kinda personal and nacho concern. You don't see me getting jalapeno business after you make a simple post. This wonton disregard for me feelings makes just want to wok away and say "pho get about it".


----------



## rabbitislove

Can someone rep these food puns for Tad and Dwesterny for me? These are a-maize-ing!


----------



## CleverBomb

Just slightly corny.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I couldn't sleep past 7:30 am for some reason, laid in bed for a few hours trying to sleep, couldn't, got bored, got up and cleaned, and now I am bored again.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

rabbitislove said:


> Can someone rep these food puns for Tad and Dwesterny for me? These are a-maize-ing!



Can someone explain to me how to rep?

Or where can we find instructions?


----------



## djudex

DianaSSBBW said:


> Can someone explain to me how to rep?
> 
> Or where can we find instructions?



Underneath people's names along the left side there are little scales that you can click on and that's what allows you to add to their rep. You will quickly come to realize that there is a limitation on how much rep you can give another person, they don't like it if you try to give too much to a small group so you're forced to 'spread rep' even if you don't care about other posts so that you are still able to give it to those you feel deserve it, hence the requests for 'rep this guy/gal for me!'. 

View attachment rep.PNG


----------



## Crumbling

djudex said:


> You will quickly come to realize that there is a limitation on how much rep you can give another person, they don't like it if you try to give too much to a small group so you're forced to 'spread rep' even if you don't care about other posts so that you are still able to give it to those you feel deserve it, hence the requests for 'rep this guy/gal for me!'.



The rep system needs adjusted. it's only once in a bluemoon I can give anyone rep, mostly because there is so little of the board that is both active and deserving of rep.


----------



## CleverBomb

Crumbling said:


> The rep system needs adjusted. it's only once in a bluemoon I can give anyone rep, mostly because there is so little of the board that is both active and deserving of rep.


This.

Part of the problem seems to be that it apparently it tracks by how many rep points you've given someone, rather than how many times you have done so. At higher individual rep levels, the points from each rep are high enough that you really, really, _really_ have to "spread it around" in order to rep the same person again. 

And apparently it's changed a little; I've apparently been de-starred and un-gold-canned (for what that's worth), though it doesn't seem that my rep total has changed. At least, it's about where I remembered it was. 

Then again, it's quite likely that despite this system having been tweaked occasionally over the years, they never really took into account the amount of points that could accumulate across more than a decade of posting... There's an option in the forum software to enable negative rep, but Conrad chose not to use it (IMHO that's a good thing) and the current site owners went along with that.


----------



## loopytheone

I think most of the problem is the lack of people on the forums and how slow posting is now days. When there were tons of people commenting all the time it wasn't so hard to find lots of good posts to rep.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh wow good points. And i didn't notice about the change until you mentioned it; i was almost all the way through yellow, now i am back in green.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh wow good points. And i didn't notice about the change until you mentioned it; i was almost all the way through yellow, now i am back in green.



Now that you mention it .....

Most likely it would've been ages before I noticed that. But the number of points, as far as I see it, is the same. 

The rep system has always been one of the things about this place I will never understand.

It took me 4 years until a comprehensive explanation by the wonderful CastingPearls - may her soul rest in peace - finally made me understand the basics.


----------



## dwesterny

Had to cancel plans to meet friends in Toronto cause I'm a loser.


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Had to cancel plans to meet friends in Toronto cause I'm a loser.



That sucks 

I'm positive that they will look forward to the re-scheduling.


----------



## ODFFA

I have major beef with the Alliance Francaise and with South Africa today. 

AF for telling me one day before the semester starts that I'm forced to take evening classes, due to lack of registration for the morning ones. (They did the exact same thing last semester, too!)

And SA for its crime rate & shitty public transport.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My stomach protests at 2 g&t, when i have not reached the solace i craved!!


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My stomach protests at 2 g&t, when i have not reached the solace i craved!!



Chug some vodka


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My stomach protests at 2 g&t, when i have not reached the solace i craved!!



What about finding some good ginger beer (not ginger ale) and making a dark and stormy? Or ginger ale and whiskey for a classic highball. There also several other drinks you can make with fresh ginger all of which should be easy on the stomach. That's why the soda they always give out in hospitals is ginger ale, it helps calm stomach problems.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I left 2 years ago to get a pack of smokes from the corner store and NONE OF YOU CAME LOOKING FOR ME.


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> I left 2 years ago to get a pack of smokes from the corner store and NONE OF YOU CAME LOOKING FOR ME.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ATs6vM6ILo[/ame]


----------



## RentonBob

Took a fall today and scraped the shit outta my arm... I love hydrogen peroxide for what it does but damn that shit stings! :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove

Sasquatch! said:


> I left 2 years ago to get a pack of smokes from the corner store and NONE OF YOU CAME LOOKING FOR ME.



You're back too!!!! 

Welcome back Sassy! My favourite fellow vegan! If its any consolation Im glad to see you posting again


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

My wife had to have a tooth out two weeks ago. It was a difficult extraction, and she was in considerable pain. And the pain didn't go away. Long story short, she just got back from the dentist, and the pain is in the tooth _next to_ the one that came out. She's having a root canal tomorrow, and I am already wincing in sympathy.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome back sassy!

--

Ouch that sucks Doc!!

My puppy shattered his canine and they needed to cut into his jaw to remove it  teeth suck


----------



## ODFFA

Damn! I bet Mrs Feelgood was the perfectly complete antithesis of a happy camper when she found that out. I'm trying to imagine how I would have reacted. The image isn't flattering. I hope they can make it up to her somehow. I mean, in addition to finally getting the problem fixed.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> teeth suck



Bad Xy! You make me think bad-pun thoughts! [emoji14]

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That moment when you realize you may not be able to ethically work for your current company anymore.


----------



## Yakatori

What about, like, if you were to decide to stay-on, anyway...?

Like how, sometimes, a good, _white-hat_ type of character turns evil... 

That could be kind of cool as well.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have my ethics, damnit!!!

Lol (no one will probably get that reference...)


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have my ethics, damnit!!!
> 
> Lol (no one will probably get that reference...)



Good luck with all that, whichever course you decide to take! We all know you'll be kicking ass.

I hear this lamentation from my mom on a weekly basis, too. She works in the pharmaceutical industry....


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

It's beginning to look as if the only way you can work for an ethical company is if you own it.


----------



## rabbitislove

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That moment when you realize you may not be able to ethically work for your current company anymore.



Totally been there Xy. It really sucks. <3


----------



## Ohio Lady

I'm unhappy because my only son and family live in Oklahoma and I'm 1100 miles away from them.. (the only family I have left)...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The usual suspects doing the same stupid shit in Hyde Park.


----------



## lille

I got bit by any yesterday and had a severe allergic reaction, my whole ankle swole up. Now I'm on a steroid pack. Harrumph.


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> swole up. Now I'm on a steroid pack. Harrumph.



Bro, do you even lift?

No seriously that sucks! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I don't go there (hyde park) and that makes me happy! 

---

That sucks, hope your finger feels better!

---

I had to swim to work its so sticky!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dims is no longer a safe place.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Welcome back sassy!





rabbitislove said:


> You're back too!!!!
> 
> Welcome back Sassy! My favourite fellow vegan! If its any consolation Im glad to see you posting again



Totally missed these.

Totally missed you guys!

COME HERE! GIMME A HUG!!


----------



## CleverBomb

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dims is no longer a safe place.


Saw that. *sigh*


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dims is no longer a safe place.




I haven't been around as much lately. What happened?


----------



## CleverBomb

lille said:


> I haven't been around as much lately. What happened?


Clubhouse subforum got dumped into the Lounge (unprotected). Appears now to have been an accident, though initially it seemed to be a somewhat callous intentional move. 

Mods are working on cleanup.


----------



## loopytheone

Definitely wasn't intentional, the mods are working with the admins to try and work out what happened here. I said this on a post in the lounge, but I tried to move all the blogs/clubhouse posts to a private forum for the time being but there's no real way for me to know which posts came from the clubhouse and which have always been in the lounge. :doh:

If you have something you want taking down/hiding from there then send me a link and I will sort it for you.

....

Also, on the 'things you are unhappy about today' topic, I think I fractured my toe last night. It's currently an interesting shade of purple and three times bigger than the toe on the other foot.


----------



## CleverBomb

Again, thanks for the hard cleanup work!

...and heal quickly, ok?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Love you loops!


Did you tape it to the tow next to it? It amazes me that this is still the solution in our day and age


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks guys! And yes, I did indeed strap it to the toe next to it. Had my foot up to reduce the swelling and generally got fussed over by my mum for a couple of hours so I'm able to limp around now!


----------



## Sasquatch!

loopytheone said:


> Definitely wasn't intentional, the mods are working with the admins to try and work out what happened here. I said this on a post in the lounge, but I tried to move all the blogs/clubhouse posts to a private forum for the time being but there's no real way for me to know which posts came from the clubhouse and which have always been in the lounge. :doh:
> 
> If you have something you want taking down/hiding from there then send me a link and I will sort it for you.
> 
> ....
> 
> Also, on the 'things you are unhappy about today' topic, I think I fractured my toe last night. It's currently an interesting shade of purple and three times bigger than the toe on the other foot.



My working theory is that Loopy stubbed her toe on the Dims mainframe on the way to the fridge in the dark. All the posts got jostled around a bit.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think it was a rage kick


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39-natKpnkA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39-natKpnkA[/ame]

Today apparently.


----------



## AuntHen

I was looking through some old posts on threads I posted in a bit and saw some of Casting Pearl's posts. Ohhh


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> I was looking through some old posts on threads I posted in a bit and saw some of Casting Pearl's posts. Ohhh



Yeah, Facebook "on this day" has done that to me a few times. :/


----------



## loopytheone

Sasquatch! said:


> My working theory is that Loopy stubbed her toe on the Dims mainframe on the way to the fridge in the dark. All the posts got jostled around a bit.



...and I would have gotten away with it, if it wasn't for that meddling Sasquatch!


----------



## Melian

I hate my job. Just. Fucking. Hate. It.

It's boring, my employees are morons, yet my boss won't let me fire them, the hours are terrible, the pay is insulting, it is not rewarding in any sense, and they constantly screw me around...every month or so I get another scare that the position is going to be eliminated for one reason or another.

I've been looking for a new job for the last 2 years, even have a few recruiters, but it's always the same story: I'm over-qualified for nearly everything, and under-experienced for everything else. I'd switch fields, but spent 10 years in university, got a PhD and specialized in a field that SHOULD have been profitable, until the economy went down the toilet. The idea of going back to school again makes me physically ill.

Every morning, I force myself out of bed at an unnatural hour and sob for a solid minute, because I despise where I'm going and would rather drop dead. Not looking for sympathy - just needed to dump that out somewhere. :/


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> I hate my job. Just. Fucking. Hate. It.
> 
> It's boring, my employees are morons, yet my boss won't let me fire them, the hours are terrible, the pay is insulting, it is not rewarding in any sense, and they constantly screw me around...every month or so I get another scare that the position is going to be eliminated for one reason or another.
> 
> I've been looking for a new job for the last 2 years, even have a few recruiters, but it's always the same story: I'm over-qualified for nearly everything, and under-experienced for everything else. I'd switch fields, but spent 10 years in university, got a PhD and specialized in a field that SHOULD have been profitable, until the economy went down the toilet. The idea of going back to school again makes me physically ill.
> 
> Every morning, I force myself out of bed at an unnatural hour and sob for a solid minute, because I despise where I'm going and would rather drop dead. Not looking for sympathy - just needed to dump that out somewhere. :/



But at least the weather's nice, amirite?! (please don't kill me)


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> But at least the weather's nice, amirite?! (please don't kill me)



..........


----------



## Tad

To paraphrase Amanda Palmer “And who needs (job) love when there's Southern Comfort”?

But seriously, that sucks. The crappy job sucks, but feeling stuck sucks way worse. All I can say is keep plugging away at finding something else, beg, borrow, steal, or blackmail job leads and recommendations, if there is anyone there you can respect then help them get out and hope that they can then help you. And dream of being allowed to fire (out of a cannon) the people you want to get rid of.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> ..........




You're one of the strongest motherfuckers I know.
If anyone is going to beat the shit out of life, and force it into submission... it's you.
It's like the opening montage of Conan the Barbarian, this shit is messed up but you're surviving and powering through--and eventually you're gonna crush their skulls.


----------



## dwesterny

Hang in there Mel, something better will come along.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> I hate my job. Just. Fucking. Hate. It.
> 
> It's boring, my employees are morons, yet my boss won't let me fire them, the hours are terrible, the pay is insulting, it is not rewarding in any sense, and they constantly screw me around...every month or so I get another scare that the position is going to be eliminated for one reason or another.
> 
> I've been looking for a new job for the last 2 years, even have a few recruiters, but it's always the same story: I'm over-qualified for nearly everything, and under-experienced for everything else. I'd switch fields, but spent 10 years in university, got a PhD and specialized in a field that SHOULD have been profitable, until the economy went down the toilet. The idea of going back to school again makes me physically ill.
> 
> Every morning, I force myself out of bed at an unnatural hour and sob for a solid minute, because I despise where I'm going and would rather drop dead. Not looking for sympathy - just needed to dump that out somewhere. :/



Ditto to all of that. *hugs!* It's super fucking ass. 

Is networking a thing in your field? In my field it is. Statistically being hired from a resume submission is like 4%. 

75% of jobs posted will never even interview an external candidate, and those who have a recommendation are head and shoulders above the rest. 

It makes me feel dirty though. Like I am giving handy shandys to advance. 

WHY MEL? WHY IS IT SO HARD JUST TO WANT TO DO YOUR JOB RIGHT AND NOT BE BOTHERED BY STUPID PEOPLE?!?!

<-- unrealistic expectations of the world.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> WHY MEL? WHY IS IT SO HARD JUST TO WANT TO DO YOUR JOB RIGHT AND NOT BE BOTHERED BY STUPID PEOPLE?!?!



It's the curse of intelligence. Stupid people aren't bothered by stupidity. They consider it wit, just as they consider tic-tac-toe an absorbing challenge of strategy and skill.


----------



## rabbitislove

Boatloads of ((HUGS)) to Melian. I have been there and it sucks. Where you wake up so damn depleted dreading another day. I know itll change. You are too awesome for it not to :wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove

Had the roughest of rough days. Family arguments, raging manipulator co-worker trying to throw me under the bus in front of my boss, burn out in general, doubting myself, dealing with my own depression/unlovability ect.

As Dwes said, its not un-obvious that I am in a long distance type situation and thats been sucking too. Just being far away while life sucker punches you in the head (On the upside, at least I get to come home to my roommate and cat). 

Thanks for letting me vent. Im going to make some tea and read Harry Potter.


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Had the roughest of rough days. Family arguments, raging manipulator co-worker trying to throw me under the bus in front of my boss, burn out in general, doubting myself, dealing with my own depression/unlovability ect.
> 
> As Dwes said, its not un-obvious that I am in a long distance type situation and thats been sucking too. Just being far away while life sucker punches you in the head (On the upside, at least I get to come home to my roommate and cat).
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. Im going to make some tea and read Harry Potter.



I'm sorry your day was crap, sounds pretty bad. We're glad to have you back on the boards, don't mind my sour grapes! Enjoy your tea and make sure to pet your kitty while you read.


----------



## rabbitislove

I dont mind at all. I find your sour grapes humorous and part of what keeps Dims fun  

(Besides it sounds like you wont be sour grapes for long with Feabie Mystery Lady coming along. No FML when FML is around, amirite?)

(Sorry Ill shut up)


----------



## Melian

Thanks guys.

And *hugs* back to my little rabbit :wubu:


----------



## lille

Got the lab and radiology results. It's not good. Please send healing thoughts Clyde's way. I take her in for fluids, a calcium injection, and an antibiotic injection tomorrow.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

yay for your scale baby feeling better!


----------



## lille

Prognosis is grim. However she did show signs of improvement from yesterday so the vet said we'll go ahead with treatment. We've got 3 weeks of antibiotic injections and months of oral calcium ahead of us. Plus syringe feeding until she decides to eat on her own again.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sorry i read this on he train as feeling better... Not not better :doh:

Sorry  

How old is your baby??


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sorry i read this on he train as feeling better... Not not better :doh:
> 
> Sorry
> 
> How old is your baby??




She was a hand-me-down from a neighbor who got her from somebody else so we don't have an exact number but I think that she's around 15. I've had her for eight years.


----------



## rabbitislove

((HUGS for Lillie))


----------



## loopytheone

Guinea pigs are unwell. Not sure exactly why, but they are peeing a lot, not that interested in food and one of them is very lethargic. Vet trip in twenty mins...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Poor squealers!


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Guinea pigs are unwell. Not sure exactly why, but they are peeing a lot, not that interested in food and one of them is very lethargic. Vet trip in twenty mins...



I hope your furry friends get to feeling better.


----------



## forp1940

Well the bf and I broke up. Pretty nasty. We were talking a little about not doing it, but I am pretty sure he has already replaced me.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Poor squealers!





lille said:


> I hope your furry friends get to feeling better.



Squeakers 1 and 2 are doing much better now! Thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## lille

We put Clyde down this morning. I'm utterly heartbroken.


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> We put Clyde down this morning. I'm utterly heartbroken.



 Sorry Lille, always sucks having that happen with pets.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

i am so sorry...


----------



## lille

Thanks guys. I miss her dreadfully but I k ow I made the right choice. Here's to hoping the crying when I see lettuce passes quickly.


----------



## rabbitislove

lille said:


> We put Clyde down this morning. I'm utterly heartbroken.



So sorry Lillie


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> We put Clyde down this morning. I'm utterly heartbroken.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Everything about life lately. Confusion and chaos. Feeling not good enough. Just in a major depression right now.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I've gone from delivering million dollar + projects to manually emailing users to reconcile lists.

Feel like I am going backwards in my career...need to fix this...


----------



## loopytheone

My back/chest really hurts, it feels like there is a pressure on my chest, like I've been punched in the sternum. And my guinea pigs are ill and not getting better. I'm missing out on my holiday because of them and I will have to stay at my mother's whilst they go on holiday without me. And my gran died and it is her funeral tomorrow and I... I have really mixed feelings about her and a lot of regrets.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Im so sorry Loops


----------



## lille

I'm so sorry Loopy, that's a lot to handle all at once.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sorry for your troubles Loop


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you all, guys. My guinea pigs are nearly back to normal now, thank you all for the well wishes.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Thank you all, guys. My guinea pigs are nearly back to normal now, thank you all for the well wishes.



So glad to hear that part is looking up! I hope you continue to feel better, too.

---------
I'm so sick of always being the bigger person in my family. Knowing that, if the roles were reversed, there's no way I would be extended the same courtesies. And always being caught in the crossfire of everyone else's shit. I'm so incredibly saturated with all the dysfunction. I just want to fall down on my bed and sleep for a whole month, maybe two. Anyway, that's that off my chest.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I have my first cold of the winter and it's not even Indigenous Peoples' Day (or Slavetrader Day if you're a traditionalist) yet. Why would anyone in their right mind live in a place where it's cold 7 months of the year? I blame my drunken forebears who crossed an entire ocean and stupidly only moved 10 degrees of latitude south. Maybe they were aiming for Sierra Leone and packed too much whiskey on board...


----------



## bigmac

I have to drive over 600 miles today (to Orange County ). California is too damn big. Thinking about moving to Rhode Island.


----------



## Anjula

Don't wanna sound weird or anything but I've been browsing old threads and I saw some old CP posts and it made me very sad that she's gone because she was always so nice and even tho we never met in person I really miss her.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Yeah, she's on the last page of the "Ten things..." thread I bumped and it made me sad to see her and remember what happened.


----------



## SSBHM

Is everyone as concerned as I am? 

CLINTON V TRUMP... Gogzilla meets MothRay!!!

Neither candidate seems like a good person or a good leader.

What has happened to America? Why are we in this predicament?


----------



## dwesterny

SSBHM said:


> Is everyone as concerned as I am?
> 
> CLINTON V TRUMP... Gogzilla meets MothRay!!!
> 
> Neither candidate seems like a good person or a good leader.
> 
> What has happened to America? Why are we in this predicament?



Hyde park is two doors down and on the right.


----------



## Cobra Verde

SSBHM said:


> Is everyone as concerned as I am?
> 
> CLINTON V TRUMP... Gogzilla meets MothRay!!!
> 
> Neither candidate seems like a good person or a good leader.
> 
> *What has happened to America?* Why are we in this predicament?


The same thing that has always happened. If you look at past presidents most were pretty much useless. Lincoln was spectacular but he was preceded by 3 of the biggest dipshits in history and followed by another. And 4 lousy surrounding 1 great was actually an improvement on the decades of mediocre-to-shit leaders we usually get.
Clinton isn't a bad person by political standards and wouldn't be much worse than mediocre as president. You should only be concerned if Trump wins since he would by far be the worst ever in terms of competence, mental stability and morality.

What I'm saying is that you should be *TERRIFIED*.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

I hear ya! I woke up with a cold! Head, Nose, Throat well the works! I need to shake it off by Saturday. For work I need to host three Birthday Parties this weekend! and one has 25 - nine year old (sure hope they are all girls)




Cobra Verde said:


> I have my first cold of the winter and it's not even Indigenous Peoples' Day (or Slavetrader Day if you're a traditionalist)


----------



## Cobra Verde

*toasts with shot-cup of DayQuil*


----------



## fat hiker

SSBHM said:


> Is everyone as concerned as I am?
> 
> CLINTON V TRUMP... Gogzilla meets MothRay!!!
> 
> Neither candidate seems like a good person or a good leader.
> 
> What has happened to America? Why are we in this predicament?



What happened? Why, you didn't run for President! If you had run, then we'd have a good candidate! 

At least all the FFAs would vote for you!

On a serious note, what happened has more to do with the rich manipulating the economy to suit themselves, and too many of the poor believing that the rich should get away with such manipulation, than anything else.

But, more BHM and BBW candidates could only make things better!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Anjula said:


> Don't wanna sound weird or anything but I've been browsing old threads and I saw some old CP posts and it made me very sad that she's gone because she was always so nice and even tho we never met in person I really miss her.



Anjula and hear and feel ya! I have been feeling sad since Tuesday and can't get out of the slump. I found out that two people I know died.
My one person died because of lack of medical attention from an Asthma attack and she was only 55.

The other person is actually from the size acceptance community. An incredible BHM and FA who was not afraid to show is love and affection towards his BBW significant other!! Both are long time Dimensions members.
Today was his funeral and I can't imagine the heartbreak that our friend is going thru. See, I just don't know these friends from here, but also from many shared times at NAAFA conventions, BBW Dances and even a road trip that we chatted nonstop. We have all shared great times, incredible meals and lots of good times. 

I am also remembering and missing our friends Cathy Woods Wild and Roy Wild those love story also ended to soon.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Cobra Verde said:


> *toasts with shot-cup of DayQuil*



Thank you!! can't wait to get home. I have some NightQuil next to bed!:eat2:

Right now, I think I might order some Spicy Curry Shrimp to try to BURN this cold out!


----------



## CleverBomb

Hot and Sour Soup is good for that too.
Or simple Won Ton soup -- hey, it's chicken soup with a twist, and that's always been a traditional get-well dish.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My friend (who is getting married) is making me crazy.

My hubby said "don't hit her! At least not in the face or where it will show, ok?"

Lol - seriously. It's that bad. I want to grab her shoulders and bellow that she is NOT special. That her wedding is in NO way unique, and will be as forgettable as every other wedding. And that after being with her hubby to be for 15 yrs, this is a formality at best.

But instead I smile and drive them to get their hair done (i cam allergic to chemicals so have to dress and press myself)


----------



## bigmac

Canadians still get married?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

CleverBomb said:


> Hot and Sour Soup is good for that too.
> Or simple Won Ton soup -- hey, it's chicken soup with a twist, and that's always been a traditional get-well dish.



I did order the curry shrimp and a seafood soup. On my way to work today I picked up some wasabi almonds and dayquil to breath! I don't wish this cold on anyone.

I am off to find chicken noodle soup and more nightquil.


----------



## CleverBomb

Get well soon!


----------



## Anjula

My stupid chihuahua puppy has just pissed on my bed. It's not like she doesn't know what she's doing, she knows damn well where her training pads are but because I wasn't playing with her she's decided to piss on my freshly made bed. It's official- I have no patience for puppies and kids.


----------



## lille

My boyfriend is away on a business trip. It's super rare that he's gone overnight and this is the first time since we moved into our new apartment. It feels so bizarre not having him here and I have a feeling I'm going to have a hard time sleeping. Also I can't remember if I have a riding lesson tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

CleverBomb said:


> Get well soon!



Thank you!!


----------



## Anjula

My tummy has been weird for past three weeks. It hurts and I'm constantly nauseous. I live a pretty healthy lifestyle, I'm a vegan and I'm rather active so I was really surprised when I didn't go away after few days because I've never felt bad for longer than two days without a cause. Long story short I have an ultrasound tomorrow and I'm scared as shit, I'm pretty sure I'm hypochondriac because I'm always thinking about the worst possible outcome. There is a big chance I'm gonna cry tomorrow during that procedure. So that's why I'm unhappy. Very unhappy


PS. no, I'm not pregnant, checked twice


----------



## dwesterny

Anjula said:


> My tummy has been weird for past three weeks. It hurts and I'm constantly nauseous. I live a pretty healthy lifestyle, I'm a vegan and I'm rather active so I was really surprised when I didn't go away after few days because I've never felt bad for longer than two days without a cause. Long story short I have an ultrasound tomorrow and I'm scared as shit, I'm pretty sure I'm hypochondriac because I'm always thinking about the worst possible outcome. There is a big chance I'm gonna cry tomorrow during that procedure. So that's why I'm unhappy. Very unhappy
> 
> 
> PS. no, I'm not pregnant, checked twice



I'm sure it's nothing serious! Good luck and try to be relaxed. I had an ultrasound a few years ago, they had the hardest time and had to really push the sensor around, press it all the way into my chub and move and adjust the fat trying to find all my bits and pieces inside. Kind of reminds me of when I'm having...

Won't be the case for you since you don't have layers of chub to dig through, it'll go quick and easy.


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> My tummy has been weird for past three weeks. It hurts and I'm constantly nauseous. I live a pretty healthy lifestyle, I'm a vegan and I'm rather active so I was really surprised when I didn't go away after few days because I've never felt bad for longer than two days without a cause. Long story short I have an ultrasound tomorrow and I'm scared as shit, I'm pretty sure I'm hypochondriac because I'm always thinking about the worst possible outcome. There is a big chance I'm gonna cry tomorrow during that procedure. So that's why I'm unhappy. Very unhappy
> 
> 
> PS. no, I'm not pregnant, checked twice



I hope that they figure it out quickly -- no fun at all 

(Sounds like you could be getting a food intolerance of some sort -- those will crop up in adulthood for a lot of people. Lactose, gluten, various other things can all have symptoms like that. You could end up getting asked to "avoid this category of food for a couple of weeks and see if you start doing better." It could be a lot of other things, but this sounds a lot like what I was going through when I started having food intolerances)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Awww I hope it is nothing that will disappear on it's own, or easily fixable!


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> (...).



Ha, that made me giggle  thanks for cheering me up. I'm not really worried about the precidure, just the results &#128521;



Tad said:


> I hope that they figure it out quickly -- no fun at all  (...)


I would love it to be some kind of intolerance, sounds way more fun than anything else it might be. It's definitely not lactose tho, since I haven't had any animal products in over a year. I also don't think it's gluten(and if it was that would be so saaad  I love seitan)



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Awww I hope it is nothing that will disappear on it's own, or easily fixable!



I laughed a little bit to hard at this


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Er, punctuation!!

I hope that it's nothing, that it disappears on its own, or that it id easily fixable^


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Er, punctuation!!
> 
> I hope that it's nothing, that it disappears on its own, or that it id easily fixable^



Hahahah I thought so, don't worry, thanks for making me laugh &#128538;


----------



## freakyfred

Been totally starved for affection lately. It gets harder and harder to deal with as the days go by. My self esteem takes a huge plunge.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

freakyfred said:


> Been totally starved for affection lately. It gets harder and harder to deal with as the days go by. My self esteem takes a huge plunge.



Hope you start feeling better - (( HUGS ))


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Spent the last 5 days in the hospital. Not a winter cold but a rare form of pneumonia shutting down my lungs.
On my first visit to the ER on Monday, me, the fat lady was dismissed and told to make an appointment with an Allergist.
My second trip on Tuesday, the now in an ambulance, with 103.6 fewer and in really bad shape, a got better care.
Still hard to breath but I am glad to be home.


----------



## rabbitislove

DianaSSBBW said:


> Spent the last 5 days in the hospital. Not a winter cold but a rare form of pneumonia shutting down my lungs.
> On my first visit to the ER on Monday, me, the fat lady was dismissed and told to make an appointment with an Allergist.
> My second trip on Tuesday, the now in an ambulance, with 103.6 fewer and in really bad shape, a got better care.
> Still hard to breath but I am glad to be home.



Glad you are home too Diana, how awful


----------



## bigmac

DianaSSBBW said:


> Spent the last 5 days in the hospital. Not a winter cold but a rare form of pneumonia shutting down my lungs.
> On my first visit to the ER on Monday, me, the fat lady was dismissed and told to make an appointment with an Allergist.
> My second trip on Tuesday, the now in an ambulance, with 103.6 fewer and in really bad shape, a got better care.
> Still hard to breath but I am glad to be home.



Rest and get better. I'm hoping you'll recover quickly.


----------



## Anjula

DianaSSBBW said:


> Spent the last 5 days in the hospital. Not a winter cold but a rare form of pneumonia shutting down my lungs.
> On my first visit to the ER on Monday, me, the fat lady was dismissed and told to make an appointment with an Allergist.
> My second trip on Tuesday, the now in an ambulance, with 103.6 fewer and in really bad shape, a got better care.
> Still hard to breath but I am glad to be home.



So sorry to hear that  get well soon!


----------



## Tad

Glad you finally got treatment, but if I still had hair long enough to get hold of I'd be pulling it out. It is so frustrating that fat people still get their health issues dismissed


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm starting to realize that the nightmares aren't going to stop.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Thank you ALL!! you did make my day and made me smile!

I must share that once I was admitted to the hospital I did get excellent care. 

From the hospital I was transferred to another hospital (they had no beds) I was one of 11 transferred that night.
The staff at the second hospital was pretty good but three doctors were incredible. They could not find the infection (nothing on the outside) but write brood cells kept going higher and higher! and other higher numbers. 
Finally on Saturday, CT scan from my neck down provided bad news. I did have a brain CT scan on Wednesday, if only they had gone a little further down!:doh:

Just a warning to all the beautiful BBW and BHM on DIM!! Something to keep in mind!! The CT scan wan possible because recently my weight is under the "weight limit" of the CT machine.


----------



## dwesterny

Super awesome pun went right over the heads of the audience. I hate when you waste a good pun.

Person- I'm so excited to go to the haunted corn maze tonight!
Me- Or as the native Americans call it the maize maze.
*crickets*


----------



## trueth

Beginning to feel like I'm too fat for non FA women and yet not fat enough for FFAs.


----------



## BigChaz

About 5 minutes ago, I used my chair's armrests to help lift me out of my seat and snapped the left one. Awesome. This was an expensive chair too. fuck.


----------



## lille

My boyfriend is in the ER... again.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Jesus, what happened?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

lille said:


> My boyfriend is in the ER... again.



Hope everything gets better. 

Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## lille

Cobra Verde said:


> Jesus, what happened?



We were here 3 weeks ago cause of kidney stones and they didn't pass and are back with a vengeance. This time they're keeping him over night. Luckily he doesn't have a roommate so I'm sleeping here too.


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> We were here 3 weeks ago cause of kidney stones and they didn't pass and are back with a vengeance. This time they're keeping him over night. Luckily he doesn't have a roommate so I'm sleeping here too.



ugh those can be insanely painful. Good luck!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Chaz can you just replace the arms?

Lille i hope he feels better soon!

---

Why must dog shows always start at 8am sharp? Why do these people hate sleep?!


----------



## lille

Thanks guys. They sent him home and then he went back while I was at work and they're actually admitting him this time instead of doing a 24 our observation. I canceled my riding lesson for the morning. Trying to spend a little time with the pup and eat something before I heard back over there. It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I've done so much OT i am sick, but still need to deliver this project by friday. Looks like i am WFH because I am too achy and chilly and coughy to make it in.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My life is not where I want it to be at all, but I have no idea how to get where I want to be. I wish I was someone else, who didn't have to deal with major anxiety and depression, and handled stress better. Wish I was outgoing and good with people. Sure, I'm great at customer service at my job now... but what's next?


----------



## Anjula

x0emnem0x said:


> My life is not where I want it to be at all, but I have no idea how to get where I want to be. I wish I was someone else, who didn't have to deal with major anxiety and depression, and handled stress better.



I feel you. That's exactly what I wanted to post so I will just quote you. I hope you will feel better soon and figure stuff out.


----------



## rellis10

x0emnem0x said:


> My life is not where I want it to be at all, but I have no idea how to get where I want to be. I wish I was someone else, who didn't have to deal with major anxiety and depression, and handled stress better. Wish I was outgoing and good with people. Sure, I'm great at customer service at my job now... but what's next?



Can I third this?

I've been having some spikes in anxiety recently and having genuine doubts about where my future employment will be isn't helping.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

x0emnem0x said:


> Sure, I'm great at customer service at my job now... but what's next?



The fact that you're asking this shows that you are alert for whatever opportunity arises. Hang in there. Good things will come, and you won't miss out!


----------



## Cobra Verde

You're aptly named.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

x0emnem0x said:


> My life is not where I want it to be at all, but I have no idea how to get where I want to be. I wish I was someone else, who didn't have to deal with major anxiety and depression, and handled stress better.



Can I 4th this!!

So, sorry you all also feel this way! 

I will be making a change in 90 days from today!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thanks for all the replies and feedback... I have been feeling better today, but still utterly lost as to where I am going. Thank you Feelgood, I really needed to hear that. rellis and Diana, I'm glad we're not going through this alone. It's good to know someone else is struggling... but I am so, so lost. I hope this changes in time. 

What change are you making, Diana?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

My last day..of doing what I have been doing for 3 years is January 31, 2017!
Need to start a job search!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Good luck!!!


----------



## dwesterny

My knee has been killing me, like really painful. I bought a knee brace hopefully that works.


----------



## Tad

Have you ever had a chance to talk to a physiotherapist about it? I realize that many medical professionals might be all 'lose weight and everything will be better', so if you haven't I judge not). From experience I had with knee issues and my wife had with both knees with different issues ... besides the knee brace, take strong doses of anti-inflammatories for a while, apply heat regularly, and stretch.

Especially stretch. At least according to our PT, while knees are frikkin prima donnas in general, a lot of issues with them are caused, aggravated, or sustained from tight leg muscles keeping the knee joint from moving properly. And I would imagine that for BHM, carrying that much weight around would tend to cause the muscles to tighten up.

Stretching at size can be tough, but there are work-arounds. Wife holds a towel in both hands and puts it around her foot for doing calf stretches, because she's not going to be able to hold her foot or calf like they normally show, for example. For me they thought something in the side of the thigh was particularly an issue, but it is hard to stretch at the best of times, so they had me get a spare rolling pin and roller it regularly, which actually works quite well (I've gone on to use the rolling pin on the whole front part of my thighs, not just the outer side, because I find it that useful).

Anyway, just something to keep in mind as a longer term thing to think about.

In the short term: it freaking sucks when knees hurt, I feel for you!

===========================================

I've about worn through another pair of walking shoes. I have all sorts of trouble finding shoes that are comfortable for my feet and don't cause me knee issues, and can never seem to find the same style twice in a row, so it is always a huge hassle when I have to replace them.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My job has become so intolerable that I literally have to tell myself not to walk off the job every. single. day. 

I go to bed grinding my teeth and raging, and wake up literally as if no time passed. It is like I pass out mid sentence, and the moment I wake up the sentence picks up.


----------



## dwesterny

Tad said:


> besides the knee brace, take strong doses of anti-inflammatories for a while, apply heat regularly, and stretch.
> 
> Especially stretch.


Been popping Aleve like they're M&Ms. I have a 6xl knee brace on order. Should get here tomorrow. I think a knee strap would have done the trick because the pain is directly below the patella but I just went for the full brace. I'm getting old, someone ought to take me out back and shoot me. 



Tad said:


> I've about worn through another pair of walking shoes. I have all sorts of trouble finding shoes that are comfortable for my feet and don't cause me knee issues, and can never seem to find the same style twice in a row, so it is always a huge hassle when I have to replace them.


I have always had extremely wide feet and fallen arches. I wear a 6E width. This place has a good selection though lately I have been finding plenty of 6e shoes on Amazon. They also have orthopedic shoes.
http://www.wideshoes.com



Xyantha Reborn said:


> I go to bed grinding my teeth and raging



I kind of figured that was the norm for you always. 




Seriously, hang in there something more tolerable will come along!


----------



## Anjula

And also double post


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> I would imagine that for BHM, carrying that much weight around would tend to cause the muscles to tighten up.
> 
> Stretching at size can be tough(...)



So I stopped reading at this point and went into fantasyland. I'm unhappy because I have a sex drive of a 13yo boy and literally everything fat boys related gives me a boner. Poor Dwest 's knee is an example.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Haha, yeah, it's a good thing guys grow out of that period of constantly thinking about sex and we don't still sexualize virtually everything well into our 30's.

*looks around nervously*


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> So I stopped reading at this point and went into fantasyland. I'm unhappy because I have a sex drive of a 13yo boy and literally everything fat boys related gives me a boner. Poor Dwest 's knee is an example.



So, I was trying to avoid the personal, to keep things all clinical and detached, but since that didn't help anyway ...

To stretch the front of the thigh, the classic stretch is the one where you stand on one leg, lift your other leg up behind you, grab your foot and pull it up towards your buttocks, right? This doesn't work for everyone, including anyone who has issues balancing on one leg, where they can't bend the knee sharply, or where both knees are bad (you are apt to stress the other knee while doing this). My wife had all of the above, and the physiotherapist found that her quadriceps were really, really, tight. 

So to stretch them she'd have to lie face down on the couch, and I'd take her ankle and slowly raise her calf until she let me know she was getting some stretch. I found that it helped if I put my other hand on her thigh, near her knee, to hold that in place and sort of position myself. Something like this

After a week or so she got noticeably beyond the 90 degree bend point, at which point the geometries of fat legs get interesting because calf fat and thigh fat began to meet and press against each other. Which 1) meant that bending her knee really sharply was never going to happen, because flesh would be in the way, and 2) my hand on her thigh was getting enveloped 

So, what I'm thinking is that maybe Wes needs a volunteer to show up and help him stretch his legs. I can't imagine who would like to get their hands on his big burly legs ....


----------



## DianaSSBBW

x0emnem0x said:


> Good luck!!!



Thank you!

I need to focus! I mind starts wondering..like lets pick another state, heck...lets go for a different country....and while I was ill, I realized having my family close was important. 

Good luck with your new adventures!!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Tad said:


> I've about worn through another pair of walking shoes. I have all sorts of trouble finding shoes that are comfortable for my feet and don't cause me knee issues, and can never seem to find the same style twice in a row, so it is always a huge hassle when I have to replace them.



My "go to shoes" are the same shoe - same company / style / shoe since like 1995! I buy the same shoe once or twice a year. 
I would be very upset if they would stop making this shoe.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> So, I was trying to avoid the personal, to keep things all clinical and detached, but since that didn't help anyway ...
> 
> To stretch the front of the thigh, the classic stretch is the one where you stand on one leg, lift your other leg up behind you, grab your foot and pull it up towards your buttocks, right? This doesn't work for everyone, including anyone who has issues balancing on one leg, where they can't bend the knee sharply, or where both knees are bad (you are apt to stress the other knee while doing this). My wife had all of the above, and the physiotherapist found that her quadriceps were really, really, tight.
> 
> So to stretch them she'd have to lie face down on the couch, and I'd take her ankle and slowly raise her calf until she let me know she was getting some stretch. I found that it helped if I put my other hand on her thigh, near her knee, to hold that in place and sort of position myself. Something like this
> 
> After a week or so she got noticeably beyond the 90 degree bend point, at which point the geometries of fat legs get interesting because calf fat and thigh fat began to meet and press against each other. Which 1) meant that bending her knee really sharply was never going to happen, because flesh would be in the way, and 2) my hand on her thigh was getting enveloped
> 
> *So, what I'm thinking is that maybe Wes needs a volunteer to show up and help him stretch his legs. I can't imagine who would like to get their hands on his big burly legs ....*



Firstly, that is so sweet that you think nothing of helping your wife like that and that sounds like an awesome feeling, to have your hand squished like that! 

Secondly, I think all the ladies here should form an orderly line to touch Dwes's legs. No queue jumping, no pushing and no cutting in line, girls!


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Secondly, I think all the ladies here should form an orderly line to touch Dwes's legs. No queue jumping, no pushing and no cutting in line, girls!


No need for a line, there's plenty of me to go around to everyone at once.


----------



## LeoGibson

Cobra Verde said:


> Haha, yeah, it's a good thing guys grow out of that period of constantly thinking about sex and we don't still sexualize virtually everything well in our 30's.
> 
> *looks around nervously*



Certainly not into our 40's either. Tee hee. :blush:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cobra Verde said:


> Haha, yeah, it's a good thing guys grow out of that period of constantly thinking about sex and we don't still sexualize virtually everything well into our 30's.
> 
> *looks around nervously*





LeoGibson said:


> Certainly not into our 40's either. Tee hee. :blush:



...or our 70's...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Get my bonus in Dec. And what I hope for, for Christmas, is a new job in Q1 of 2017.

Comon Santa! Shimmy that fat ass down that chimney and give mama Xy a job where her coworkers are competent, and her bosses actually give a shite!


----------



## Cobra Verde

LeoGibson said:


> Certainly not into our 40's either. Tee hee. :blush:


 


Dr. Feelgood said:


> ...or our 70's...


That's what I suspected. Even when I was young the idea that the male sexual peak occurs at 18 seemed like a canard. Maybe that's when testosterone peaks but things like desire, urge, enjoyment of and mental preoccupation with sex don't seem to have declined and, if anything, might actually be stronger than they were in my late teens. I may just be imagining the last bit, though.
My early apologies to the staff of my future nursing home.


----------



## LeoGibson

I would tend to agree. The desire for sex and being lewd and playful and sexualizing everything probably got stronger with age even though the testosterone levels decreased. Even when my natural levels got low I never lost the want-to or ability I just didn't always have the fire or the energy. The old saying,"I ain't as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was," springs to mind. (I can't believe I just quoted a Toby Keith song!) However, now that I'm on TRT and my levels are where they were in my early 20's it is pretty much on 24/7.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Get my bonus in Dec. And what I hope for, for Christmas, is a new job in Q1 of 2017.
> 
> Comon Santa! Shimmy that fat ass down that chimney and give mama Xy a job where her coworkers are competent, and her bosses actually give a shite![/QUOTE
> 
> Hope your HOLIDAY! Wishes come true!!


----------



## Cobra Verde

I don't think I'll ever get used to daylight savings time ending. It was already beginning to get dark at 4. That's just cruel. I don't know why they can't just keep it on summer hours permanently. Does anyone like it better this way? The sun rising an hour earlier doesn't really make up for it already being night when you leave work. The latter's just _depressing_.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Cobra Verde said:


> I don't think I'll ever get used to daylight savings time ending. It was already beginning to get dark at 4. That's just cruel. I don't know why they can't just keep it on summer hours permanently. Does anyone like it better this way? The sun rising an hour earlier doesn't really make up for it already being night when you leave work. The latter's just _depressing_.



It is always dark when I leave work....9:30 PM so I really don't see daylight unless it is on my way into work. 
I do like the longer summer days.


----------



## bigmac

Not seeing the sun is indeed strange -- I spent six months working on a tunnel over 100 feet underground. You could look up and watch the sunlight disappear as you went down the lift shaft. When you came back out ten to twelve hours later it was dark. I was really glad to get transferred to another job that didn't directly involve tunnels.

But it was a good incentive to go to grad school.


----------



## Anjula

Cobra Verde said:


> I don't think I'll ever get used to daylight savings time ending. It was already beginning to get dark at 4. That's just cruel. I don't know why they can't just keep it on summer hours permanently. Does anyone like it better this way? The sun rising an hour earlier doesn't really make up for it already being night when you leave work. The latter's just _depressing_.



It sucks. When I was in high school I was going to school and it was still dark (7am) and coming back when it was already dark lol horrible experience. Now I have tones of time to enjoy the sun but it still messes up my sleep cycle


----------



## fat hiker

Cobra Verde said:


> I don't think I'll ever get used to daylight savings time ending. It was already beginning to get dark at 4. That's just cruel. I don't know why they can't just keep it on summer hours permanently. Does anyone like it better this way? The sun rising an hour earlier doesn't really make up for it already being night when you leave work. The latter's just _depressing_.



Or just stay on standard time, and if you want extra sun at the end of the workday, go to work early. That's what the rest of the world, outside of North America, does.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> I don't think I'll ever get used to daylight savings time ending. It was already beginning to get dark at 4. That's just cruel. I don't know why they can't just keep it on summer hours permanently. Does anyone like it better this way? The sun rising an hour earlier doesn't really make up for it already being night when you leave work. The latter's just _depressing_.



I love it. Haha. If my job allowed, I'd work the graveyard shift and never see the awful sun again.


----------



## agouderia

Cobra Verde said:


> I don't think I'll ever get used to daylight savings time ending. It was already beginning to get dark at 4. That's just cruel. I don't know why they can't just keep it on summer hours permanently. Does anyone like it better this way? The sun rising an hour earlier doesn't really make up for it already being night when you leave work. The latter's just _depressing_.



I'm totally with you. This year it somehow hit me particularly bad - because it not only went dark from one day to another, but also freezing cold. All I want is hot tea, 3 fluffy blankets & my bed.



fat hiker said:


> Or just stay on standard time, and if you want extra sun at the end of the workday, go to work early. That's what the rest of the world, outside of North America, does.



Umm - no. Europe has daylight savings time too - from the last weekend in March to that in October.

Only Russia has opted for eternal standard - or winter - time as of this year. Tells you something about Putin's mindset too.


----------



## Jeannie

***squirms***

omg.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

bigmac said:


> Not seeing the sun is indeed strange -- I spent six months working on a tunnel over 100 feet underground. You could look up and watch the sunlight disappear as you went down the lift shaft. When you came back out ten to twelve hours later it was dark. I was really glad to get transferred to another job that didn't directly involve tunnels.
> 
> But it was a good incentive to go to grad school.



I need to improve on "time management". The sun is "out" for four hours before I need to be at work. Getting out of bed earlier would offer the benefit of early morning sunshine. Today was a beautiful sunny day and not knowing how long the voting lines would be, I headed out early and got lots of sunshine!


----------



## Cobra Verde

agouderia said:


> I'm totally with you. This year it somehow hit me particularly bad - because it not only went dark from one day to another, but also freezing cold. All I want is hot tea, 3 fluffy blankets & my bed.


The coldness is the other thing that makes it awful. I could take the darkness if it was warm out. I could take the cold if the days were long. Both of them together are intolerable. It's almost as if I should stop whining and move somewhere it isn't cold.


----------



## Yakatori

The lack of natural light is pretty bad. But the persistent cold compounds it.

I deal with it by forcing myself to go outside, to do something particularly active for a bit, for at least some part of the day.

It makes a big difference, for me.


----------



## rellis10

I had a rant on hyde park... I knew I wouldn't but I don't feel better. I just feel angrier than before, but I needed to vent.


----------



## Cobra Verde

You know, when you and Melian mentioned Brexit I _almost_ yanksplained about how it was different here since our polling data is more reliable and that people would have to stomach voting for a vile person rather than just a concept backed by vile people and how we're not *that* sick and ugly and racist to elect someone who was heard on audio tape bragging about sexual assault a month ago. Whoops!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Cobra Verde said:


> You know, when you and Melian mentioned Brexit I _almost_ yanksplained about how it was different here since our polling data is more reliable and that people would have to stomach voting for a vile person rather than just a concept backed by vile people and how we're not *that* sick and ugly and racist to elect someone who was heard on audio tape bragging about sexual assault a month ago. Whoops!



Whoops!! it is!!


----------



## bigmac

Cobra Verde said:


> You know, when you and Melian mentioned Brexit I _almost_ yanksplained about how it was different here since our polling data is more reliable and that people would have to stomach voting for a vile person rather than just a concept backed by vile people and how we're not *that* sick and ugly and racist to elect someone who was heard on audio tape bragging about sexual assault a month ago. Whoops!




I spent a semester at the University of Exeter in 1996. I came to the conclusion that we inherited a lot of our bad habits from the mother country. Recent events provide further evidence in support of this.


----------



## rellis10

Got a rejection letter from a job I was really hoping to at least get an interview for. They even emailed me personally to tell me the job was being advertised (I used to work there and asked to be kept in the loop for suitable positions) so I thought I had a good shot at it. 

Feeling pretty bummed out right now.


----------



## Tad

That sucks man  The reason behind hirings can be pretty hidden from the outside, so who knows why, but whatever the reason it sucks that it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

rellis10 said:


> Got a rejection letter from a job I was really hoping to at least get an interview for. They even emailed me personally to tell me the job was being advertised (I used to work there and asked to be kept in the loop for suitable positions) so I thought I had a good shot at it.
> 
> Feeling pretty bummed out right now.



That sucks  there is so much political and HR bullshit around hiring. It is super hard but remember it isn't always about you. A lot of time there is so much flying around that is out of your control. Like the hiring manager would have wanted you but HR never gave your resume over etc etc


----------



## Cobra Verde

:'(

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/leonard-cohen-dead-at-82-w449792

Though if there was ever a good week to go it's this one.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDTph7mer3I[/ame]


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Not only am I unhappy, but very sad and in SHOCK!! This weekend during two Birthday parties at work, the Birthday person had to hand the card to a parent because they could not read the card because the card was written in CURSIVE!!
Where have I been! and am I the only person that is SHOCKED by this?

On Friday evening the girl was turning 12. She handed the card to her mom, and said "I can't read it, it is in cursive" I almost fell out of my chair! 
Someone said: They don't teach them to read cursive in schools anyone....like if that makes it acceptable.

The Saturday Birthday party the girl was turning 18! How can this be possible? She will be graduating from high school in May and not able to read cursive!!:doh: This lady wants to go to college and study Art History and teach it. How will she ever read original hand written documents.

These kids can't read our Declaration of Independance!!:doh:


----------



## Anjula

Everything and it's only 10.35 am


----------



## agouderia

DianaSSBBW said:


> Not only am I unhappy, but very sad and in SHOCK!! This weekend during two Birthday parties at work, the Birthday person had to hand the card to a parent because they could not read the card because the card was written in CURSIVE!!
> Where have I been! and am I the only person that is SHOCKED by this?
> 
> On Friday evening the girl was turning 12. She handed the card to her mom, and said "I can't read it, it is in cursive" I almost fell out of my chair!
> Someone said: They don't teach them to read cursive in schools anyone....like if that makes it acceptable.
> 
> The Saturday Birthday party the girl was turning 18! How can this be possible? She will be graduating from high school in May and not able to read cursive!!:doh: This lady wants to go to college and study Art History and teach it. How will she ever read original hand written documents.
> 
> These kids can't read our Declaration of Independance!!:doh:



I had this shocking experience with US post-graduates (!!!) in a professional development program about 3 years ago.

It was a mixed group from all over the country, ages 26-35. In that group the cut-off point was about 30. So roughly those born before 1982 could still read cursive, even though they didn't write it. Those born later already struggled with reading, and had no clue how to write.

They were pretty baffled that I not only read, but also know how to write English/American as well as standard Latin cursive. 
The latter - since it is less elaborate, thus making it easier to get into a 'writing flow' - is actually my regular handwriting which I use for writing in any language with a Roman alphabet.

Probably it's oldfashioned, but I firmly believe in developing your own handwriting and learning how to write cursive - especially in the age of computers. 
You can even tell with some online newspaper articles that the writer never bothered to come up with a structure of his/her article but just started typing away. For longer pieces I mostly still write outlines by hand, like also working with sticking together small notes, reviewing 2 sheets of notes side by side. A lot of things you can't do well on screen because you lack the overview.
And it's really your own - so I think it helps in expressing personal thoughts and developing unique ideas.


----------



## Tad

It is the same up here, pretty much. I think they might have been briefly shown how cursive works, but never really used it for the most part. Except my son has coding difficulties, and the OT who worked with him suggested he try cursive, and she was right, it was far easier for him, and it naturally being quicker helped him to get up to a functional speed in hand written work.

Which was great, except when they were doing peer review of writing, when most of his classmates could not read his work, because cursive (he didn't mind much, usually meant that the teacher would review it instead, and give better feedback). But here is a thought -- some young teachers probably can't write cursive e. Do they make sure that they can read it during their training?


----------



## loopytheone

....does cursive mean joined-up writing? I'm not familiar with the term, but over here we are taught to write joined-up and then it is up to us whether we keep doing that or just print the letters as adults. But, like, joined-up writing is common enough here that there will be 'print' labels on official forms sometimes telling you you have to separate the letters. I think most people here do what I do, which is a combination of printing and joined up writing. Certain letters I always connect and others I never do.


----------



## Tad

Yah, although a lot of the letters are drawn differently in cursive, too. Sample in link

https://expattutor.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/forward-slanting-cursive-scripts.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

DianaSSBBW said:


> Not only am I unhappy, but very sad and in SHOCK!! This weekend during two Birthday parties at work, the Birthday person had to hand the card to a parent because they could not read the card because the card was written in CURSIVE!!



Not only can they not read or write cursive, but they cannot do even the simplest arithmetic without a calculator. On the plus side, however, their self-esteem is so high that they regard their lightest whims as universal law.

The role of the school is not to educate, but to indoctrinate.


----------



## Tad

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Not only can they not read or write cursive, but they cannot do even the simplest arithmetic without a calculator. On the plus side, however, their self-esteem is so high that they regard their lightest whims as universal law.
> 
> The role of the school is not to educate, but to indoctrinate.



I think the arithmetic thing depends quite a bit on the school/school-system they are in. Still, you may enjoy this article, which asks why the author's kids are taught swimming so well and maths so poorly.


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> they cannot do even the simplest arithmetic without a calculator.



https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/vl/notes/asimov.html

Also



> *From Douglas Adams The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy* Ford carried on counting quietly. This is about the most aggressive thing you can do to a computer, the equivalent of going up to a human being and saying "Blood...blood...blood...blood...


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Yah, although a lot of the letters are drawn differently in cursive, too. Sample in link



Oh, my mum writes like that. We are never taught the fancy capitals and interesting shapes at the start and it is more difficult for me to read than printed handwriting but it is still perfectly readable to me.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I can read elegant cursive but most people have this sort of scrawling, looping, bleeding into each other cursive that is pretty hideous.

I don't know that school should teach everything, though. To me that is something that your parents and family could easily teach you. I mean, my grandma ONLY used cursive (except when doing crosswords). She taught me how to write it more than school did.

School teaches the requirements for children to become contributing members of society. Parents and family need to teach their children love of learning. That is what will spark them to look down and ask; "why can't i read this? Huh. Maybe I should learn."

That being said...my husband likes to say that you cannot teach what you do not know. That is why fostering curiousity is so key...you will find a teacher if you care.

Ps; if i said i couldn't read a card it was taken away from me until i could read it, money and all. Even if i had to sit there and manualy puzzle out each word and had the room cackling at my bumbling attempts. If i told my Grandpa they didn't teach us that in school he would bustle me over to the dining room table and give me a shakedown/crash course, and not leave me be until I could at least have enough knowledge to placate him. As one of the only kids at the time i was expected to communicate like an adult.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> i was expected to communicate like an adult.



How old were you when you stopped?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

According to my husband that would be at age 22.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can read elegant cursive but most people have this sort of scrawling, *looping, bleeding* into each other cursive that is pretty hideous.
> 
> I don't know that school should teach everything, though. To me that is something that your parents and family could easily teach you. I mean, my grandma ONLY used cursive (except when doing crosswords). She taught me how to write it more than school did.
> 
> School teaches the requirements for children to become contributing members of society. Parents and family need to teach their children love of learning. That is what will spark them to look down and ask; "why can't i read this? Huh. Maybe I should learn."
> 
> That being said...my husband likes to say that you cannot teach what you do not know. That is why fostering curiousity is so key...you will find a teacher if you care.
> 
> Ps; if i said i couldn't read a card it was taken away from me until i could read it, money and all. Even if i had to sit there and manualy puzzle out each word and had the room cackling at my bumbling attempts. If i told my Grandpa they didn't teach us that in school he would bustle me over to the dining room table and give me a shakedown/crash course, and not leave me be until I could at least have enough knowledge to placate him. As one of the only kids at the time i was expected to communicate like an adult.



I must be way too tired because I read the first bit and was like... I'm bleeding? Waaaaah? :doh:

I could never read any of my gran's cards. Neither could my mum or dad. It was like trying to decipher hieroglyphs, though I think that was more her shaky hands than anything.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I unfortunately cannot rep you yet lol!!!


----------



## rellis10

This just in... being anxious is really bloody bad for my fingers.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> You know, when you and Melian mentioned Brexit I _almost_ yanksplained about how it was different here since our polling data is more reliable and that people would have to stomach voting for a vile person rather than just a concept backed by vile people and how we're not *that* sick and ugly and racist to elect someone who was heard on audio tape bragging about sexual assault a month ago. Whoops!



I haven't been online since the election, but holy fuck.....SO DISAPPOINTED with the US. My bf and I watched the election results come in until ~2am, and we couldn't believe our fucking eyes. They elected a moronic joke of a troll, with zero experience, who tells lie upon lie, and has a long history of misogyny and racism. WOW. I flew to the US for a few days immediately afterwards (for work) and was amazed yet again as to how complacent everyone was.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Melian said:


> I haven't been online since the election, but holy fuck.....SO DISAPPOINTED with the US. My bf and I watched the election results come in until ~2am, and we couldn't believe our fucking eyes. They elected a moronic joke of a troll, with zero experience, who tells lie upon lie, and has a long history of misogyny and racism. WOW. I flew to the US for a few days immediately afterwards (for work) and was amazed yet again as to how complacent everyone was.




Well, you're not seeing the news and the rest of the world. Plenty of rioting and ridiculous reactions to him being the president-elect are going on. They think Trump is going to ruin the US, yet thousands of people are out destroying their own cities over it. Hillary was not a better candidate either. She is corrupt, she is a horrible liar, a terrible person, and is not good for the country either. She should be in jail. They were both terrible, so many people tried to pick the lesser of two evils. Not really possible. So we went with the person who was honest about a lot of shit going on, and knows we want change... Trump is ridiculous and terrible, we get it. A lot of people who voted Trump did so because he tells it like it is, he has uncovered the many lies and manipulation of our government, he hears us, and he can not be bought, as many politicians can, due to the fact he has all the money he wants. He isn't even taking a salary, well, I guess they made him, so his salary is $1 a year. I have faith in him, I'm waiting for things to get better but I'm worried they won't, but I have hopes that they do. It's barely been a week of him in office, people should start complaining if things are going terrible. I have my own faith I try to keep positive about and I know things will work out how they're supposed to.


----------



## dwesterny

I'm thirsty. Where's the line for Kool aid?


----------



## Melian

x0emnem0x said:


> Well, you're not seeing the news and the rest of the world. Plenty of rioting and ridiculous reactions to him being the president-elect are going on. They think Trump is going to ruin the US, yet thousands of people are out destroying their own cities over it. Hillary was not a better candidate either. She is corrupt, she is a horrible liar, a terrible person, and is not good for the country either. She should be in jail. They were both terrible, so many people tried to pick the lesser of two evils. Not really possible. So we went with the person who was honest about a lot of shit going on, and knows we want change... Trump is ridiculous and terrible, we get it. A lot of people who voted Trump did so because he tells it like it is, he has uncovered the many lies and manipulation of our government, he hears us, and he can not be bought, as many politicians can, due to the fact he has all the money he wants. He isn't even taking a salary, well, I guess they made him, so his salary is $1 a year. I have faith in him, I'm waiting for things to get better but I'm worried they won't, but I have hopes that they do. It's barely been a week of him in office, people should start complaining if things are going terrible. I have my own faith I try to keep positive about and I know things will work out how they're supposed to.



Sorry, my comment on complacency was just in reference to the people I met while I was in the US - I've seen the protests and have been keeping up with the news.

And yes, I realize that this situation is very complex and that people voted for numerous reasons. I wasn't a fan of either candidate (not that Canadian opinions are exactly the most important, right now), but he was just so viscerally unappealing on every level. Now we'll just have to wait and see what happens, I guess.


----------



## dwesterny

Everyone is too polarized, everyone thinks they and they alone are right. I think Trump is the worst thing to come out of that mindset but it also has led the Democrats to lose touch with the working class. We're turning into a country of extremists on all sides. No one discusses politics they hide and snipe at each other from under cover.


----------



## Melian

Ideally, they would elect a candidate who represented what x0emnem0x was describing ("honest about a lot of shit going on, and knows we want change... uncovered the many lies and manipulation of our government, he hears us, and he can not be bought"), but you know....without the racist/sexist/homophobic comments and behaviours on the side.


----------



## LeoGibson

I just wish we could change the rules and let Rob Ford run for our presidency! That dude is awesome. I would have voted multiple times for him. I don't give a flying fuck about his politics, but I like the way he rolls.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> I just wish we could change the rules and let Rob Ford run for our presidency! That dude is awesome. I would have voted multiple times for him. I don't give a flying fuck about his politics, but I like the way he rolls.



Isn't he dead? That would be a big rule change.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Isn't he dead? That would be a big rule change.



He is definitely dead. Still might have performed well, though


----------



## LeoGibson

Dude? Seriously?? WTF!?

I had no idea. I'm heartbroken. I'm utterly inconsolable right now.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Dude? Seriously?? WTF!?
> 
> I had no idea. I'm heartbroken. I'm utterly inconsolable right now.



I'm sorry for your loss. Where should I send flowers?


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Where should I send flowers?



If by flowers you mean vodka and cocaine in his honor I have s PO box you can send it to.


----------



## rellis10

One of the scariest things in the whole election scenario is that, if Trump gets impeached for any of his various rape/sexual assault investigations (in other news, someone being investigated for child rape just became president. Just putting that out there.) you then have to deal with the uber-right Pence as de-facto President. A man who wants women back in the stone-age and homosexuals with electrodes on their heads to zap the gay out of them.

Short of de-legitimizing the entire administration, Trump may actually be the lesser evil. And it fucking pains me to say that.


----------



## LeoGibson

I wouldn't worry too much about it if I were in your shoes. I don't see any of those allegations going anywhere. Thinking about it and how litigious our society is and how everyone wants their taste of fame, why is it that this billionaire who has been in the public eye for around 30 years only had this stuff crop up a month before the election? Doesn't really pass the smell test. I mean to be honest he probably isn't a very good human being but you'd think these women would have come forward long ago to get a taste of the cash and celebrity a lawsuit would bring. This seems to me just more campaign shenanigans.


----------



## rellis10

LeoGibson said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it if I were in your shoes. I don't see any of those allegations going anywhere. Thinking about it and how litigious our society is and how everyone wants their taste of fame, why is it that this billionaire who has been in the public eye for around 30 years only had this stuff crop up a month before the election? Doesn't really pass the smell test. I mean to be honest he probably isn't a very good human being but you'd think these women would have come forward long ago to get a taste of the cash and celebrity a lawsuit would bring. This seems to me just more campaign shenanigans.



Allow me to introduce you to the world of British entertainment for the past few years. There have been several high profile sexual assault (of women and girls) convictions of British celebrities for acts that go back decades. Most notably Jimmy Savile, who is now regarded as one of the most prolific sex criminals in our judicial history.

People came forward after he had died, literally hundreds of them, to disclose what had happened to them. In this case they found they weren't afraid anymore, they didn't have to cower against the huge popularity of this man.

The point is, people have many reasons for now coming forward. You may be right, it may be for publicity, but it could also be that these people struggled with abuse from such a huge figure and finally someone decided they couldn't allow their abuser to become the President of America and it gave them the strength to come forward.

Could you imagine how terrifying that thought would be? The person that abused you becoming literally the most powerful person on the planet? Wouldn't you want to stand up to stop that?


----------



## LeoGibson

Could be. But I'm not hoping for it to be true nor am I hoping it isn't. Perhaps I'm just super cynical and jaded by the American political process. I just find it hard to believe in American culture being what it is that none of these were floating out there until a month before the election. Don't you think that as hated as he was by the Republicans that Ted Cruz or Marco, or even the Bush campaign or the party itself wouldn't have run with this in order to derail him? Or how about right after the convention when he got the nomination? In my rather jaded opinion the Clinton campaign knew the right time to start trotting that stuff out. They are very experienced and successful at campaigning. It just fell a little short this time. That's my opinion of it all.


----------



## x0emnem0x

We put my 18 year old kitty to sleep today. It was a sad day, but it was her time.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can read elegant cursive but most people have this sort of scrawling, looping, bleeding into each other cursive that is pretty hideous.........
> 
> Ps; if i said i couldn't read a card it was taken away from me until i could read it, money and all. Even if i had to sit there and manualy puzzle out each word and had the room cackling at my bumbling attempts. If i told my Grandpa they didn't teach us that in school he would bustle me over to the dining room table and give me a shakedown/crash course, and not leave me be until I could at least have enough knowledge to placate him. As one of the only kids at the time i was expected to communicate like an adult.



I have to agree this your post...some things need to be taught at home if they are not being addressed in the schools.
Maybe we were lucky to have parent that expected a lot from us.
Even while living overseas my parent always subscribed to Newsweek, Times, Readers Digest and Highlights magazines. My grade school was mostly in Spanish (all but 6th and 7th grade). I remember many evening reading and being quizzed on the vocabulary words in Readers Digest.
I think I was 9 or 10 when I got a dual cassette player (you might not know what this was). In our home, if you received anything with an instruction manual, you did not get the item until you passed the quiz regarding the information in the manual. I think it was like 5 weeks before I got my cassette player :doh:


----------



## DianaSSBBW

x0emnem0x said:


> We put my 18 year old kitty to sleep today. It was a sad day, but it was her time.



Sorry about your kitty! Pets are family!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So sorry about your cat...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thank you both. It was her time. It's saddening but we're making it through.


----------



## Leem

Sorry about your kitty. They give us so much love, and we love them so much in return it is heartbreaking to put them to sleep.


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> I haven't been online since the election, but holy fuck.....SO DISAPPOINTED with the US. My bf and I watched the election results come in until ~2am, and we couldn't believe our fucking eyes. They elected a moronic joke of a troll, with zero experience, who tells lie upon lie, and has a long history of misogyny and racism. WOW. I flew to the US for a few days immediately afterwards (for work) and was amazed yet again as to how complacent everyone was.



Dude, I feel like I have not been normal in 2 weeks.  Trying to stick it out and change what I can, but realistically I may be moving back home. Ive always been a Canadian in my heart and in my stereotypical behaviour (and spelling!)

Although in Canada, pronunciation is PRO-cess and PRO-gress and not PRAH-gress and PRAH-cess. I may need a re-indoctrination 

Also, I accidentally posted twice. D'oh. I cant Dims tonight apparently.


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> Dude, I feel like I have not been normal in 2 weeks.  Trying to stick it out and change what I can, but realistically I may be moving back home. Ive always been a Canadian in my heart and in my stereotypical behaviour (and spelling!)
> 
> Although in Canada, pronunciation is PRO-cess and PRO-gress and not PRAH-gress and PRAH-cess. I may need a re-indoctrination
> 
> Also, I accidentally posted twice. D'oh. I cant Dims tonight apparently.



I'll wait for you at the border with maple syrup and a minimum basic income cheque (they are going to start testing that!).


----------



## RentonBob

Had the week off from work and.... I've been sick all week. Good times :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> I'll wait for you at the border with maple syrup and a minimum basic income cheque (they are going to start testing that!).



:wubu::wubu::wubu:

Just to be sure, your bf knows how dreamy you are right? :happy:


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> Just to be sure, your bf knows how dreamy you are right? :happy:



He gets it. I know how to treat a lady. *puts on sunglasses, pops collar*


----------



## Anjula

->insomnia& anxiety <- and my boyfriend sleeps calmly next to me. Why can't I be normal?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Snow, snow, snow!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Life is confusing, and weird, and messy... but I'd rather have it that way, with you in my life, than without you.


----------



## fat hiker

agouderia said:


> I'm totally with you. This year it somehow hit me particularly bad - because it not only went dark from one day to another, but also freezing cold. All I want is hot tea, 3 fluffy blankets & my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm - no. Europe has daylight savings time too - from the last weekend in March to that in October.
> 
> Only Russia has opted for eternal standard - or winter - time as of this year. Tells you something about Putin's mindset too.



Thanks for correcting me, I didn't know that - the only place I've lived in Europe didn't have daylight savings time, but that was 25 years ago.... and maybe my memory is bad.


----------



## fat hiker

LeoGibson said:


> why is it that this billionaire who has been in the public eye for around 30 years only had this stuff crop up a month before the election? Doesn't really pass the smell test.



They haven't come forward because nobody, even in the US, becomes a celebrity or rich by winning a case against a sexual abuser or rapist - the victim's life is torn apart and held up to ridicule by a legal system that is set up to shield the man and make the woman seem a whore.

This may not be literally true, but watching all the rape cases that fall apart in the US and the psychological torture that the victims are put through, I can see why almost no woman wants to go through with that.

In fairness, Canada is only slightly better in dealing with rape and sexual assault in our courts than the USA - but we have a massive movement now towards believing the victim, and not shredding her past history. Is there any movement in the US towards shaming the perp, not the victim? That case of the University athlete that recently went down in California sure seemed like another case of 'shield the perp, shred the victim'.


----------



## agouderia

fat hiker said:


> They haven't come forward because nobody, even in the US, becomes a celebrity or rich by winning a case against a sexual abuser or rapist - the victim's life is torn apart and held up to ridicule by a legal system that is set up to shield the man and make the woman seem a whore.
> 
> This may not be literally true, but watching all the rape cases that fall apart in the US and the psychological torture that the victims are put through, I can see why almost no woman wants to go through with that.



This problem unfortunately is not unique to the US. It's exacerbated there by the highly confrontational jury court system.
Two recent surveys of the EU Agency on Fundamental Rights show that even in Roman law systems you have massive underreporting. Median estimate is that only about 8-10% of all victims file criminal charges - and only 2% of all cases ever reach a verdict.
Most victims already fear of their credibility being torn apart and invasive investigations into their privacy by the public prosecutors.

To accuse a public persona or celebrity requires an incredible amount of guts and utter lack of nerves - because you'll also torn apart by the media on top. And especially TV companies/networks have a very bad rep of trying to shield their stars by all means (and often over decades) - see the Jimmy Savile case in the UK. 
So it becoming an issue years later in another context isn't unusual at all.


----------



## ashblonde

TY fat hiker and agouderia - victim blaming/shaming IS pervasive, whether women speak up right when it happens, or later. And its maddening when those who've not personally been on the receiving end of it affecting their career mansplain how harassment and its related fallout should just logically work in a woman's favor.

That smell test seems more like a rotten stench that will never be fumigated from our national history. How many articles, interviews, debate sound bites and assorted videos were out there for many months that illustrated a lengthy history of treating women as either objects or eyesores - with extremely inappropriate words and behavior directed towards female employees, members of the media, (sometimes underage) pageant contestants, his own daughter (shudders)... gosh, if only he'd just come right out and blatantly admitted that he indiscriminately grabbed women in their privates, we'd really have something to go on. 


I should probably just have minded my own biz where I usually stay down below; but for the love of all that used at least seem decent and respectful, wtf


----------



## Melian

fat hiker said:


> They haven't come forward because nobody, even in the US, becomes a celebrity or rich by winning a case against a sexual abuser or rapist - the victim's life is torn apart and held up to ridicule by a legal system that is set up to shield the man and make the woman seem a whore.
> 
> This may not be literally true, but watching all the rape cases that fall apart in the US and the psychological torture that the victims are put through, I can see why almost no woman wants to go through with that.
> 
> In fairness, Canada is only slightly better in dealing with rape and sexual assault in our courts than the USA - but we have a massive movement now towards believing the victim, and not shredding her past history. Is there any movement in the US towards shaming the perp, not the victim? That case of the University athlete that recently went down in California sure seemed like another case of 'shield the perp, shred the victim'.





agouderia said:


> This problem unfortunately is not unique to the US. It's exacerbated there by the highly confrontational jury court system.
> Two recent surveys of the EU Agency on Fundamental Rights show that even in Roman law systems you have massive underreporting. Median estimate is that only about 8-10% of all victims file criminal charges - and only 2% of all cases ever reach a verdict.
> Most victims already fear of their credibility being torn apart and invasive investigations into their privacy by the public prosecutors.
> 
> To accuse a public persona or celebrity requires an incredible amount of guts and utter lack of nerves - because you'll also torn apart by the media on top. And especially TV companies/networks have a very bad rep of trying to shield their stars by all means (and often over decades) - see the Jimmy Savile case in the UK.
> So it becoming an issue years later in another context isn't unusual at all.





ashblonde said:


> TY fat hiker and agouderia - victim blaming/shaming IS pervasive, whether women speak up right when it happens, or later. And its maddening when those who've not personally been on the receiving end of it affecting their career mansplain how harassment and its related fallout should just logically work in a woman's favor.
> 
> That smell test seems more like a rotten stench that will never be fumigated from our national history. How many articles, interviews, debate sound bites and assorted videos were out there for many months that illustrated a lengthy history of treating women as either objects or eyesores - with extremely inappropriate words and behavior directed towards female employees, members of the media, (sometimes underage) pageant contestants, his own daughter (shudders)... gosh, if only he'd just come right out and blatantly admitted that he indiscriminately grabbed women in their privates, we'd really have something to go on.



^All of this. There is safety in numbers - when a flood of accusers appear, each with a similar story, it makes it less threatening to finally stand up for yourself. 

Also, it's incredibly difficult to get a rape conviction, because women are often in shock after the incident and can't immediately seek care/gather evidence. I would assume that any women who accused Trump during the election did not do it because they felt they would win anything, but rather, they just wanted to get the message out there in the (apparently futile... ) hope that it might make people reconsider voting for him.


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> ->insomnia& anxiety <- and my boyfriend sleeps calmly next to me. Why can't I be normal?



Because you are way too awesome to be 'neurotypical' (the fancy way of saying normal)



DianaSSBBW said:


> Snow, snow, snow!!!



I know, I know, I know!!!!

So I have to link to this song again (I probably do this most years around this time, I suspect ....)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5r_YqJxToQ[/ame]

============================

And LG: I'm not going to pile on in detail, but come on guy -- I'm sure you can think of lots of reasons people wouldn't choose to screw up their life even more by denouncing someone rich and powerful when they don't have rock solid proof -- but also why they might feel that others need to know about that side of someone running for high office. I'll grant that attention seekers can happen, but look how people who come forward like this generally get treated, I doubt that many people would choose to get that sort of attention.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Because you are way too awesome to be 'neurotypical' (the fancy way of saying normal)



Ehhhhh.... not quite what neurotypical means. It means you don't have a developmental disorder affecting brain structure (autism/ADHD/Down's Syndrome etc). You can be neurotypical and have mental illnesses (depression, anxiety etc).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Having to update my resume. 

For one because it means my job is upsetting me

But more because updating my resume is physically painful. I deride resumes as a form of self congratulatory grandstanding. It is physical painful. It is emotionally exhausting. It soils my soul!!


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Ehhhhh.... not quite what neurotypical means. It means you don't have a developmental disorder affecting brain structure (autism/ADHD/Down's Syndrome etc). You can be neurotypical and have mental illnesses (depression, anxiety etc).



I apologize -- I guess I've mostly read around developmental disorders, didn't realize that anxiety and depression and so forth (if primarily chemical imbalance, etc) didn't qualify. 

More proof that a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, and I know a little bit about a lot of things :doh:


----------



## agouderia

ashblonde said:


> TY fat hiker and agouderia - victim blaming/shaming IS pervasive, whether women speak up right when it happens, or later. And its maddening when those who've not personally been on the receiving end of it affecting their career mansplain how harassment and its related fallout should just logically work in a woman's favor.
> 
> That smell test seems more like a rotten stench that will never be fumigated from our national history. How many articles, interviews, debate sound bites and assorted videos were out there for many months that illustrated a lengthy history of treating women as either objects or eyesores - with extremely inappropriate words and behavior directed towards female employees, members of the media, (sometimes underage) pageant contestants, his own daughter (shudders)... gosh, if only he'd just come right out and blatantly admitted that he indiscriminately grabbed women in their privates, we'd really have something to go on.



Most of us women have always had an uncomfortable subconscious knowledge that this is exactly what is said and boasted in locker rooms. In the past 30-40 years though as a woman you could at least be sure if you were the victim of sexual agression and made it public, no matter how badly things went, your aggressor would also be socially stigmatized afterwards. 
That is no longer the case. The 'new normal' says acting out locker room banter can get you anywhere. It's a licence for living out male-supremacist fantasies. Which is indeed terrifying.

Oh - and don't start on things are much worse in other parts of the world. Where you're not only raped but also jailed for adultery as a women in the process.


----------



## bigmac

rabbitislove said:


> ...
> 
> Although in Canada, pronunciation is PRO-cess and PRO-gress and not PRAH-gress and PRAH-cess. I may need a re-indoctrination
> 
> ...




I've been down here for over 20 years but I still say PRO-cess and PRO-gress. I've found that speaking Canadian is a great way to make certain folks leave you alone. Love the looks on their faces as they slowly realize you're not one of them.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> . I deride resumes as a form of self congratulatory grandstanding. It is physical painful. It is emotionally exhausting. It soils my soul!!



You are absolutely right: even being in the same _room_ with a resume gets your soul a little grubbier. When a colleague of mine was up for tenure, he turned in a resume roughly the size of the Manhattan telephone directory. The department chairman asked me to help him edit out the more obvious lies, which reduced it to a manageable six pages. The joke around the department was that the first entry on his resume was " Created heaven and earth (with assistance from God the Father Almighty)."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Damnit, someone rep the man for me?


----------



## CleverBomb

We've been out of town for a few days, just got back today but can't rescue the cat and dog from the Pet Gulag until tomorrow 'cause the vet we boarded them with was closed for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Anjula

I've just realized solesteuck is closed... my favorite shoe shop is gone and I had no idea till now... &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## CleverBomb

No longer unhappy -- pets are back home. 

Pupster was really excited to get into the car for the trip home.
I mean, _really_ excited.

Yes, _that_ excited... *sigh*

Fortunately, we had a faux-leather seatcover on the passenger seat and the vet's office had paper towels to clean up with, so it could have been far, far worse.

Aside from some initial complaining that his rights to free association were being infringed and demands to speak with his lawyer*, the cat managed the trip home quite calmly. 

They each settled in again at home rather quickly, with no apparent hard feelings.




*At least that's what I assumed he was saying. I'm not all that fluent in Feline.


----------



## fat hiker

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You are absolutely right: even being in the same _room_ with a resume gets your soul a little grubbier. When a colleague of mine was up for tenure, he turned in a resume roughly the size of the Manhattan telephone directory. The department chairman asked me to help him edit out the more obvious lies, which reduced it to a manageable six pages. The joke around the department was that the first entry on his resume was " Created heaven and earth (with assistance from God the Father Almighty)."




Then my soul must be among the 'grubbiest' - our department has run four hiring competitions for full time teaching staff in the last four years, we are constantly taking resumes for part-time instructors, I edit/proofread/help with/pass on students' resumes frequently, and I even was on the committee to hire our new departmental chair three years ago!

However will my soul be cleansed?

Or is it all, 'woe is me'????


----------



## bigmac

Large airline (think cattle calls and peanuts) plays grinch by bringing disciplinary action against union shop stewards (including my GF). Can you say labour law violation? 

Guess they're in a union busting mood given that one of the first things Trump gets to do is make some appointments to the Labor Relations Board.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sick to my stomach all day, upset stomach and nausea completely out of nowhere. Yay....


----------



## rabbitislove

x0emnem0x said:


> Sick to my stomach all day, upset stomach and nausea completely out of nowhere. Yay....



Thats never good.  Hope you feel better soon.

Djudex just went home today. I feel like it was all bottled up but now I finally was able to let myself cry a bit. That part of the long distance relationship where you have to say the temporary goodbyes can eat rocks.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Djudex just went home today. I feel like it was all bottled up but now I finally was able to let myself cry a bit. That part of the long distance relationship where you have to say the temporary goodbyes can eat rocks.



But at least now we know for certain I can easily pick you up in one arm and carry you around!


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> But at least now we know for certain I can easily pick you up in one arm and carry you around!



Very true!  There were quite a few surprised faces when you lifted me


----------



## lille

rabbitislove said:


> Thats never good.  Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Djudex just went home today. I feel like it was all bottled up but now I finally was able to let myself cry a bit. That part of the long distance relationship where you have to say the temporary goodbyes can eat rocks.




Goodbyes are the worst. My fiancé and I did long distance for 1.5 years. Let yourself cry, do lots of self care, and then start planning your next time together.


----------



## Cobra Verde

lille said:


> Goodbyes are the worst. My fiancé and I did long distance for 1.5 years. Let yourself cry, *do lots of self care*, and then start planning your next time together.


I was surprised you recommended this publicly until I realized most people define "self care" differently than I do...


----------



## djudex

Cobra Verde said:


> I was surprised you recommended this publicly until I realized most people define "self care" differently than I do...



Cranking it like an rusty Model T?


----------



## rabbitislove

I think she was meaning coping skills/relaxing activities.

That being said, power tools are a must


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Greatly saddened by the death of all the artist during the fire Friday in Oakland California. A building called "Ghost Ship" were many artists lived and gathered went up in flames Friday night. So far, they report that 36 people died. 
This news hits home because in my local artist community we have had our own "Ghost Ship". Ours was an old closed down glass factory that has been turned into Artists Studios were I have attended art exhibits and small concerts. My heart is broken for the loss of some many talented artists.


----------



## LeoGibson

I just found out that the woman that I loved first died earlier this year, I was a late starter and fell in love with a woman that was 17 years my senior.I hadn't looked her up in a while and was shocked to see she had passed. I must admit I'm a bit messed up over this one and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Angel

LeoGibson said:


> I just found out that the woman that I loved first died earlier this year, I was a late starter and fell in love with a woman that was 17 years my senior.I hadn't looked her up in a while and was shocked to see she had passed. I must admit I'm a bit messsed up over this one and I'm not sure why.



I think that males tend to hold a special place in their heart for their first love. They may subconsciously revere their first love (even if the relationship later ended on bad terms). Chronological time nor experiencing a deeper or greater love will not necessarily negate the fondness or memories. Nor should they have to. The emotional heart and the mind is capable of distinguishing what is in the past from the present here and now reality.

When someone has been taught to deny naturally occuring physical and/or emotional feelings or to denounce anything lascivious or salacious in nature, and then later allows themselves to feel love and lust, and to feel alive rather than repressed, the emotional impact may be magnifyably intense and euphoric. 

Humans bond, and even after years of no contact, the recollection of positive memories (especially after learning of the individual's passing) may be overwhelming (and depressing upon a loss). It is normal to feel as if a part of ones emotional heart has been wounded or broken. Even if there has been no physical contact or communication the heart may still feel a loss.

I find it amazing that the emotional and / or spiritual heart is capable of holding a fondness for someone (regardless of time and / or distance); and that doesn't necessarily become negated or lessened by a newer or more current fondness; and vice versa. Then again, not everyone my feel this way.

May you find peace and solace. Allow positive thoughts and positive memories to comfort your heart.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

LeoGibson said:


> I just found out that the woman that I loved first died earlier this year, I was a late starter and fell in love with a woman that was 17 years my senior.I hadn't looked her up in a while and was shocked to see she had passed. I must admit I'm a bit messsed up over this one and I'm not sure why.





Angel said:


> I find it amazing that the emotional and / or spiritual heart is capable of holding a fondness for someone (regardless of time and / or distance); and that doesn't necessarily become negated or lessened by a newer or more current fondness; and vice versa. Then again, not everyone my feel this way.



In other words, Leo, your heart is big enough to have room for many, and you are an honorable person who does not reject or forget those you have loved. :bow:


----------



## Tad

Sorry you had that nasty surprise, Leo. I have some clue of what that is like, and it isn't fun (had a similar discovery a year or two ago, and was shocked how much it screwed with my mind)


----------



## LeoGibson

Angel said:


> I think that males tend to hold a special place in their heart for their first love. They may subconsciously revere their first love (even if the relationship later ended on bad terms). Chronological time nor experiencing a deeper or greater love will not necessarily negate the fondness or memories. Nor should they have to. The emotional heart and the mind is capable of distinguishing what is in the past from the present here and now reality.
> 
> When someone has been taught to deny naturally occuring physical and/or emotional feelings or to denounce anything lascivious or salacious in nature, and then later allows themselves to feel love and lust, and to feel alive rather than repressed, the emotional impact may be magnifyably intense and euphoric.
> 
> Humans bond, and even after years of no contact, the recollection of positive memories (especially after learning of the individual's passing) may be overwhelming (and depressing upon a loss). It is normal to feel as if a part of ones emotional heart has been wounded or broken. Even if there has been no physical contact or communication the heart may still feel a loss.
> 
> I find it amazing that the emotional and / or spiritual heart is capable of holding a fondness for someone (regardless of time and / or distance); and that doesn't necessarily become negated or lessened by a newer or more current fondness; and vice versa. Then again, not everyone my feel this way.
> 
> May you find peace and solace. Allow positive thoughts and positive memories to comfort your heart.





Dr. Feelgood said:


> In other words, Leo, your heart is big enough to have room for many, and you are an honorable person who does not reject or forget those you have loved. :bow:





Tad said:


> Sorry you had that nasty surprise, Leo. I have some clue of what that is like, and it isn't fun (had a similar discovery a year or two ago, and was shocked how much it screwed with my mind)



Thanks for the kind words and to the ones privately in rep. It was quite a shock and probably didn't help much that I was half in the bag when I found out. That tends to amplify emotions even more. She was a good woman and we met at a time that was somewhat turbulent for both of us. It didn't end well as those things tend to do sometimes, but looking back I wouldn't trade it for anything. It was what it needed to be at the time. It seems 2016 was a year of death and loss for many people. Here's to hoping 2017 is one of life and light!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Angel said:


> I think that males tend to hold a special place in their heart for their first love. They may subconsciously revere their first love (even if the relationship later ended on bad terms). Chronological time nor experiencing a deeper or greater love will not necessarily negate the fondness or memories. Nor should they have to. The emotional heart and the mind is capable of distinguishing what is in the past from the present here and now reality.
> 
> When someone has been taught to deny naturally occuring physical and/or emotional feelings or to denounce anything lascivious or salacious in nature, and then later allows themselves to feel love and lust, and to feel alive rather than repressed, the emotional impact may be magnifyably intense and euphoric.
> 
> Humans bond, and even after years of no contact, the recollection of positive memories (especially after learning of the individual's passing) may be overwhelming (and depressing upon a loss). It is normal to feel as if a part of ones emotional heart has been wounded or broken. Even if there has been no physical contact or communication the heart may still feel a loss.
> 
> I find it amazing that the emotional and / or spiritual heart is capable of holding a fondness for someone (regardless of time and / or distance); and that doesn't necessarily become negated or lessened by a newer or more current fondness; and vice versa. Then again, not everyone my feel this way.



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tad

Son is home studying for exams .... just texted my wife that he saw a mouse run across our kitchen counter and down one of the stove elements. We've had mice get in the basement a couple of times (and trapped one there just recently), and the cat has managed to bring one in a few times, and we've even had mice get into the attic a couple of times ... but to the best of our knowledge we've never had a mouse roaming around the main part of the house before.

Our cat, apparently, was oblivious to all the drama.

My wife, as it happens, has a bit of a horror of rodents of all kinds. Really wish the boy had let me know first, and at the least I could have handled letting her know. She's looking pretty ashen, but unfortunately I'd taken the morning off work to help the boy study and really need to get some things done this afternoon, so can't rush home to deal with the situation immediately.

:doh:


----------



## lille

I was offered a really cool opportunity that comes with a schedule change at work today. However it would conflict with my therapy appointments and my therapist doesn't have any other openings. I told them if they could accommodate that I'd take it, but otherwise I'd have to turn it down. I really wanted it but I can't sacrifice my mental health.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Son is home studying for exams .... just texted my wife that he saw a mouse run across our kitchen counter and down one of the stove elements. We've had mice get in the basement a couple of times (and trapped one there just recently), and the cat has managed to bring one in a few times, and we've even had mice get into the attic a couple of times ... but to the best of our knowledge we've never had a mouse roaming around the main part of the house before.
> 
> Our cat, apparently, was oblivious to all the drama.
> 
> My wife, as it happens, has a bit of a horror of rodents of all kinds. Really wish the boy had let me know first, and at the least I could have handled letting her know. She's looking pretty ashen, but unfortunately I'd taken the morning off work to help the boy study and really need to get some things done this afternoon, so can't rush home to deal with the situation immediately.
> 
> :doh:



Ugh, I hate feeling stuck in situations like these, where you feel torn between different pressures / obligations. I really admire the empathy I can sense in your post(s), though. I know it can be hard resisting the temptation to be irritated by the people, instead of the circumstance. But you seem pretty good about that. Hope everything worked out OK and that the culprit was caught. *Shudders*



lille said:


> I was offered a really cool opportunity that comes with a schedule change at work today. However it would conflict with my therapy appointments and my therapist doesn't have any other openings. I told them if they could accommodate that I'd take it, but otherwise I'd have to turn it down. I really wanted it but I can't sacrifice my mental health.



I've had to make a decision like this before. I feared that people would automatically think me ambitionless. It sucks, but I think most people will respect you if they know the reasoning behind it. I certainly do. I hope the best case scenario wins out, though, and that they'll accommodate you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Good for you lille- i hope they accept your terms!

Tad my mother was afraid of mice - i never really understood the true terror until the four children, our dad, and our two micer cats stared at her as she shrieked on the chair in the kitchen. Fear is fear! And agree with odffa about your affection and patience, it really shines through!

--/

Hubby woke up sick. We are just coming up to vacation. Ewww..


----------



## Tad

Full admiration for this mouse. He or she mouse's very well.

Got home, got a plastic pot to try to plop over mouse. Lifted stove top. Mouse fled onto the counter, running from cover to cover as we removed items. At one point managed to knock it into the sink, where it hid behind the dishpan. Dumped dish pan thinking I'd get to scoop up a floating mouse, but it ran up the side of the steel sink somehow. Eventually we got it perched on the instructions manual which sits in a plastic sleeve on the back of the stove. Slap the container over it, carefully slide it up to get a lid on it, and .... Nothing. Not sure how the mouse had dodged, but we had no idea where it had gone.

Went out, bought more mousetrap, set them in several likely places. Cat finally realized that there was a mouse around and spent the night in the kitchen. 

Wife was first one downstairs this morning, only to see the mouse run across the counter and down an element again.

This time we clear off the counter and pull the stove out first. Open stove top, try to get mouse. It tries to make the leap to the counter, misses, falls to the floor, runs somewhere up the inside of the structure of the stove.

Moved one trap to the counter, and giving up for now. Will see what this afternoon and evening brings...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

For months my ridgeback would jump up and down like a fox on the floor and we laughed; silly puppy!

Then one day i was irritated and flicked my comforter over the bed - and a mouse shot up 3 feet in the air.

I don't hate mice but wtf you on my bed mtrfkr!

When we caught it in the trap i was like omg omg omg its still alive (even though it clearly was not) and i was utterly mortified i was going to pick up the trap and it waa going to shriek in agony !!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad, the next time you tackle the mouse situation, please get someone to video it! So far, it sounds like the plot of a Tom and Jerry cartoon.


----------



## Tad

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Tad, the next time you tackle the mouse situation, please get someone to video it! So far, it sounds like the plot of a Tom and Jerry cartoon.



If it wasn't how ashen my wife looks at the thought of a rodent running around her kitchen, I'd be finding it pretty funny. I'm having sympathy stress, however.

But yes, so far it is absolutely Mouse 2, Humans 0, and that score flatters the humans :doh:


----------



## loopytheone

As a person who's favourite animal is mice, I am a little amused/impressed. Mostly just frustrated for your wife as she must be so scared with it running around and not knowing when it is going to pop out next. I bet she feels the same way I do when there is a spider somewhere in my house and I dont know where. *shudders*


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A call from the ex ...she wants to fight about our clash of parenting styles and feels it is the reason why our daughter has ten tardies this year. I am not sure how her being unable to get from one class to another in time is somehow my responsibility since she lives with her 85% of the time and I haven't taken my kids to school in over five years but so be it.

I think she is still butt hurt over my daughter cursing in front of her over a month ago because she used the "clash of parenting styles" phrase then. She has probably been festering ever since and the email from the school was just a catalyst for her to explode. If she is pissed about that then she just needs to say it instead of trying to focus her anger in to something that is not related to it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

ScreamingChicken said:


> I think she is still butt hurt over my daughter cursing in front of her over a month ago . She has probably been festering ever since and the email from the school was just a catalyst for her to explode.



That sounds exactly like MY ex! I always wondered what became of her...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Viciously sick but my vacation doesn't start until Friday - so i have to haul my sorry ass in and infect my office 

Edit: i'll ask to work from home but i havw to at least make the effort to go in or it looks sooooo bad


----------



## agouderia

Get better soon Xy!

But right now it's really like everybody in the Northern hemisphere is sick. I spent the weekend in bed, this morning I tool a friend to the doctors with flu symptoms. 

Happy healing everybody who needs it!


----------



## rellis10

agouderia said:


> Get better soon Xy!
> 
> But right now it's really like everybody in the Northern hemisphere is sick. I spent the weekend in bed, this morning I tool a friend to the doctors with flu symptoms.
> 
> Happy healing everybody who needs it!



Being in an office with about 200 people and poor air circulation is not great for the sickness numbers where I work. The place is a virus' paradise. You can practically watch/hear illness move across the office on a daily basis. You hear mild coughing from one or two people at one end of the office and within a week it's swept through like a tornado.


----------



## loopytheone

So... on the one hand, I have people telling me that I don't seem disabled, and that if I was then I wouldn't be able to go and do the things that I enjoy and that I'm just a scrounger and I should get a job.

On the other hand, my worker at the job centre just very bluntly told me how far away I am from being able to actually work yet they still refuse to put me in anything other than the 'work related activities' group. Which now means that I can't work at all; for a year, I'm not allowed to work part time. I'm stuck inside this flat, unable to work, unable to get better, because they think I'm not sick enough for full benefits but acknowledge that I'm too sick to actually work enough to make money to survive. I've got another year of sitting around doing nothing and living off benefits and feeling worthless and all the job centre can say is 'well you're very far from being able to work anyway, so its not an issue'. 

I just feel like there is no point to even trying and nothing is ever going to get better.


----------



## Tad

Loopy -- that sounds horrible! Like some sort of modern bureaucratic limbo, where you wonder how many prayers have to be said for your evaluation scores before you can be released 

Is there any avenue to provide feedback to them about how this makes you feel, and how it is absolutely not helping in terms of you making any progress, because it is so disempowering?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Psh. People are stupid. 

Seriously; take the time you need to heal. When you are ready, you will work. And your tax money will mean that another girl in future will have the same support you did. It's a pay it forward system, you know? 

Besides, look how much stuff you are learning/doing as moderator. Learning = _employability_, regardless of if you are currently _employed_. And it is learning new things at a pace which is agreeable to your emotional state, not forced on you as a sort of 'gogogogo!' timeline.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Loopy -- that sounds horrible! Like some sort of modern bureaucratic limbo, where you wonder how many prayers have to be said for your evaluation scores before you can be released
> 
> Is there any avenue to provide feedback to them about how this makes you feel, and how it is absolutely not helping in terms of you making any progress, because it is so disempowering?



It is, I admit it really got to me when I found out. Which was at the job centre. Cue me crying in public for the first time in about a year. So embarrassing. 

Honestly, not really. I mean, in my case I can appeal the decision and take it all the way to tribunal, but that is so much stress it isn't worth it. But it is government ran and they honestly don't care if it makes individuals feel powerless, that is the sad truth of it. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Psh. People are stupid.
> 
> Seriously; take the time you need to heal. When you are ready, you will work. And your tax money will mean that another girl in future will have the same support you did. It's a pay it forward system, you know?
> 
> Besides, look how much stuff you are learning/doing as moderator. Learning = _employability_, regardless of if you are currently _employed_. And it is learning new things at a pace which is agreeable to your emotional state, not forced on you as a sort of 'gogogogo!' timeline.



True, true, it just feels like the benefits people are doing everything they can to put barriers in my way of getting better. I want to work part time, and now I can't. Because apparently I'm not ill enough to go in the support group that inexpliciably would allow me to work when the 'work related activities' group does not. I can't go from nothing to working enough hours to keep my flat (~30 hours a week) because my autistic little brain can't cope with change and that much would about kill me. But apparently I'm not allowed to slowly build myself up to working more hours either. :doh:

Heh, thank you, that is true. I mean, I do do things. I'm a supervisor two days a week at the farm now, and I do mod/admin stuff here. I'm really proud of myself for how far I've come. It's just really disheartening to be told I can't go back to work at all for another year because I'm 'not ill enough'.


----------



## Anjula

Have one of the worst weeks of my life. My grandfather had a stroke, my dog is seriously sick, I got sued, like Wtf 2016 wtf


----------



## lille

Anjula said:


> Have one of the worst weeks of my life. My grandfather had a stroke, my dog is seriously sick, I got sued, like Wtf 2016 wtf




I'm so sorry, any one of those things is awful, I can't imagine going through all that at once.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh jeez omg that is terrible...


----------



## rabbitislove

Anjula said:


> Have one of the worst weeks of my life. My grandfather had a stroke, my dog is seriously sick, I got sued, like Wtf 2016 wtf



Thats awful Anjula. Holy shit.


----------



## Tad

Whoa, that is takes 'a rotten week' to a whole new level. 

My condolences on your grandfather, I hope your dog will be feeling better soon, and I hope the lawsuit ends up being a minor annoyance and amusing anecdote rather than awful.


----------



## Anjula

Thanks guys. Everything is still shit but it's not as bad as it could be. Somehow my 80yo grandfather who might have spend 4 days paralysed on a floor after a stroke is alive and he might even get better. He is able to talk, has a fully functioning brain and his left leg is starting to respond. I have a pretty good chance of winning that law thing. Masha has horribly bad test results but she feels as good as ever. She's on antibiotics and all but only because her pancreas blood test is 1600 and the norm is 120, other than that's shes her regular self. So as you can see everything is shit but it's not a diarrhea lol


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> Thanks guys. Everything is still shit but it's not as bad as it could be. Somehow my 80yo grandfather who might have spend 4 days paralysed on a floor after a stroke is alive and he might even get better. He is able to talk, has a fully functioning brain and his left leg is starting to respond. I have a pretty good chance of winning that law thing. Masha has horribly bad test results but she feels as good as ever. She's on antibiotics and all but only because her pancreas blood test is 1600 and the norm is 120, other than that's shes her regular self. So as you can see everything is shit but it's not a diarrhea lol



In late on this but I'm so sorry to hear about everything that happened. I'm glad things are looking promising with it, though. Having so much thrown at you must feel overwhelming, but just remember to take care of you too.


----------



## dwesterny

My girlfriend told one of her parents she's dating a fatty. I think she's having a bad time because of it.


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> My girlfriend told one of her parents she's dating a fatty. I think she's having a bad time because of it.



That sucks Dwes 

I struggled with this with some of my family members who have since mellowed out. Its a tough place to be in. Its sad that weight discrimination is still acceptable. Know it doesnt devalue your worth as a person. Your girlfriend may be dealing with heat from her parent and I hope she stays strong. You both sound like you're happy together. <3


----------



## fat hiker

rellis10 said:


> Being in an office with about 200 people and poor air circulation is not great for the sickness numbers where I work. The place is a virus' paradise. You can practically watch/hear illness move across the office on a daily basis. You hear mild coughing from one or two people at one end of the office and within a week it's swept through like a tornado.




Hand sanitizer is your friend.

Very few airborne viruses actually land anywhere on a person that could infect them; but they land on surfaces, especially commonly touched surfaces (think door knobs, light switches, even computer keyboards) and then get transferred to your fingers, which then touch your eyes/nose/mouth/ears and then get into your body.

Hand sanitizer breaks this cycle. A bit drying on the hands, but good to break the disease cycle.


----------



## loopytheone

I slept weird and have a crick in my neck/back/shoulder.

Oddly enough, my plan of eating an entire chocolate reindeer and then passing out only relieved my pain temporarily.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> I slept weird and have a crick in my neck/back/shoulder.
> 
> Oddly enough, my plan of eating an entire chocolate reindeer and then passing out only relieved my pain temporarily.



What? That reindeer was clearly defective! I think you should have another one to see if it does a better job


----------



## x0emnem0x

I don't know what to do, or say, or feel right now. I don't really feel anything. I'm numb and chugging from a bottle of rum, so what can I really feel? Lmao. 

I'm laughing from the alcohol, I'm making myself laugh right now, because I'm trying not to cry. I'm trying so hard not to cry. But it's not working. I'm smiling but the tears are still coming. God I feel like a psycho right now. Put me in a straight jacket. 

What do you do when you don't know how to explain what's wrong?

Why do people always leave me? I try to be the best I can be, and that's never enough. it never is. Why am I so pathetic and vulnerable? If someone doesn't want me, fuck 'em. But I can't think that way, because I care too much. WHY do I even give a shit? I can't stop moving. I'm in a panic. Biting my nails so short they're hurting. I am breaking down. I haven't felt this way in such a long time and I though the medication was working. Maybe it is, but this is something even medicine can't help. 

I'm breathing, I'm trying, but god I'm scared. I'm too drunk to keep writing this. If I keep writing I'm just going to regret it, so I'll stop now.


----------



## Leem

x0emnem0x said:


> What do you do when you don't know how to explain what's wrong?
> 
> Why do people always leave me? I try to be the best I can be, and that's never enough. it never is. Why am I so pathetic and vulnerable? If someone doesn't want me, fuck 'em. But I can't think that way, because I care too much. WHY do I even give a shit? I can't stop moving. I'm in a panic. Biting my nails so short they're hurting. I am breaking down. I haven't felt this way in such a long time and I though the medication was working. Maybe it is, but this is something even medicine can't help.
> 
> I'm breathing, I'm trying, but god I'm scared. I'm too drunk to keep writing this. If I keep writing I'm just going to regret it, so I'll stop now.



Take some deep breaths. Concentrate only on your breathing for a little while, feel the breaths go in and out. Do this for ten minutes or longer if need be and see if you can stop the whirling of thoughts. 

I know it's hard right now but I am sure you are a wonderful person. Concentrate on beautiful colors or a beautiful scene that you have seen in real life. Remember the glory of the colors, the amazing weather, all the while steadily breathing deeply. 

If you still can't self-calm, if you have a help line, or a counselor you can call please do so. At least there will be some one who can listen in real time. 

Feel better.


----------



## lille

x0emnem0x said:


> I don't know what to do, or say, or feel right now. I don't really feel anything. I'm numb and chugging from a bottle of rum, so what can I really feel? Lmao.
> 
> I'm laughing from the alcohol, I'm making myself laugh right now, because I'm trying not to cry. I'm trying so hard not to cry. But it's not working. I'm smiling but the tears are still coming. God I feel like a psycho right now. Put me in a straight jacket.
> 
> What do you do when you don't know how to explain what's wrong?
> 
> Why do people always leave me? I try to be the best I can be, and that's never enough. it never is. Why am I so pathetic and vulnerable? If someone doesn't want me, fuck 'em. But I can't think that way, because I care too much. WHY do I even give a shit? I can't stop moving. I'm in a panic. Biting my nails so short they're hurting. I am breaking down. I haven't felt this way in such a long time and I though the medication was working. Maybe it is, but this is something even medicine can't help.
> 
> I'm breathing, I'm trying, but god I'm scared. I'm too drunk to keep writing this. If I keep writing I'm just going to regret it, so I'll stop now.



I'm sorry things are so tough right now.


----------



## ODFFA

x0emnem0x said:


> I don't know what to do, or say, or feel right now. I don't really feel anything. I'm numb and chugging from a bottle of rum, so what can I really feel? Lmao.
> 
> I'm laughing from the alcohol, I'm making myself laugh right now, because I'm trying not to cry. I'm trying so hard not to cry. But it's not working. I'm smiling but the tears are still coming. God I feel like a psycho right now. Put me in a straight jacket.
> 
> What do you do when you don't know how to explain what's wrong?
> 
> Why do people always leave me? I try to be the best I can be, and that's never enough. it never is. Why am I so pathetic and vulnerable? If someone doesn't want me, fuck 'em. But I can't think that way, because I care too much. WHY do I even give a shit? I can't stop moving. I'm in a panic. Biting my nails so short they're hurting. I am breaking down. I haven't felt this way in such a long time and I though the medication was working. Maybe it is, but this is something even medicine can't help.
> 
> I'm breathing, I'm trying, but god I'm scared. I'm too drunk to keep writing this. If I keep writing I'm just going to regret it, so I'll stop now.



Like Leem said, keep up the breathing and just stay in the moment. If you're numb right now, be numb. If you're angry, be angry. If you're grieving, grieve. All these can serve a purpose for a time. Try to keep your mind busy with a whole range of hobbies and things if you can.

But mostly, what Lille said. Many of us will be at least somewhat familiar with these feelings you're letting out here. And they do suck. I hope they pass soon <3


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thank you guys.


----------



## lille

Asshole horse bit me. He got me good too. He broke the skin a little and I've got teeth scrape marks for a few inches above and below.


----------



## JayDanger

I'm still on bail, so I still can't go back to the job I got arrested for. So instead I have to go spend six hours in a joint rolling factory doing menial and mind numbing work. I need tonight's party so badly.


----------



## dwesterny

JayDanger said:


> I'm still on bail, so I still can't go back to the job I got arrested for. So instead I have to go spend six hours in a joint rolling factory doing menial and mind numbing work. I need tonight's party so badly.



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zeAiAx1_Uo&app=desktop"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zeAiAx1_Uo&app=desktop[/ame]

letters letters letters


----------



## loopytheone

Other half is distressed and so far away that I am completely powerless to help. Also, getting really fed up of the constant whining and complaining from some people. I can't help picturing them sitting ontop of throne of used toilet paper cackling smugly about how much higher up they are than everyone else and how much people wish they were them.


----------



## Leem

loopytheone said:


> Other half is distressed and so far away that I am completely powerless to help. Also, getting really fed up of the constant whining and complaining from some people. I can't help picturing them sitting ontop of throne of used toilet paper cackling smugly about how much higher up they are than everyone else and how much people wish they were them.



Yes a pile of --it.  Complainers can get annoying I'm with you on that, especially whiners.

Sorry about the family distress it is hard to not be able to give support due to circumstances when it's needed


----------



## Tad

Sorry for the distance making it hard to help, Loopy 

But I do like that visual!


----------



## loopytheone

Just spent 15 minutes getting told off about my weight by a doctor in front of my (usually very judgemental) mother. I needed that like a hole in the head. I wouldn't mind, but she is my psychiatrist, it's not really her place to lecture me about me being fat.

I did work out what it is that annoys me about people mentioning my weight. I am fine with people calling me fat, whatever. But what I don't like is a) being told what to do and b) the dumb assumptions they make. Like telling me, a person who eats plain salad for dinner every night, that I should try eating vegetables. Or telling me that I should try walking for exercise (Just last week I walked about five miles for fun). I don't like the judgement and assumptions they make about fat people, and given that the doctor is as fat as me, she should know better.

Also, her dieting advice? "Try eating one or two meals a day instead of three" and "Try eating only a whole cucumber for each of your meals and then you will lose weight". Um, no, no thanks. Kinda shitty advice for a _doctor_ of all people to be giving...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Applying for jobs is ass. Currently getting to "bask in glow of being ignored."

Also, people being unable to read and comprehend simple sentences makes me want to just give up

---
That sucks Loops. Are you in the position to tell her that you have a GP for your physical health, and her job is your mental stability?


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That sucks Loops. Are you in the position to tell her that you have a GP for your physical health, and her job is your mental stability?



Not really... though my mother did actually stand up for me by pointing out that I eat a ton of vegetables, do walk a lot, go to yoga and do a physical job at the farm twice a week.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Applying for jobs is ass. Currently getting to "bask in glow of being ignored."
> 
> Also, people being unable to read and comprehend simple sentences makes me want to just give up



LOL. I'm still basking, too. You'll find something soon, though. And when you do, hook a bitch up.


----------



## Tad

Good for your Mom! And boo for your doc  The assumptions are so annoying and insulting. 

Xy, yes job hunting sucks, until it ends on a high note.... But that means it 98% sucks.


As for me, home with a very sore lower abdomen. Really odd, not had something lime this before. Making walking not fun besides generally leaving me feeling tired, cold, and dazed. Rest and heat seem to be helping, but I hate not knowing what is going on in me!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Mel; totally. We should start our own company!!

I hope you feel better Tad


----------



## Anjula

I'm sorry Loopy  That sounds horrible, and what a stupid advice... I hate when people assume that fat means lazy and unhealthy. Do you wanna stick with that psychiatrist or plan to switch to someone else? 

**************
I might have POC. Went to the doc today for my 6month check up and turns out I haven't ovulated in the last 4 months. Great, exactly what I need right now


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> Just spent 15 minutes getting told off about my weight by a doctor in front of my (usually very judgemental) mother.



Poor Loops!

It - generally - annoys me like hell that people feel it is legit, appropriate to address the weight of others.

There is no other so itimate issue where society gives so much leeway in transgressing personal boundaries. Not even people's drinking or smoking habits (with the latter being one which even affects immediate bystanders).

Do I constantly run around and ask people like... why they have so terrible teeth? Don't they ever brush or see the dentist or orthodontist? Or how about seeing a speech therapist for getting rid of that screech?
Anybody would be tarred &feathered for saying things like that (... rightfully so). But saying "You should really watch your weight...." is accepted to applauded ... 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Also, people being unable to read and comprehend simple sentences makes me want to just give up



I hear you.... or better I read you!

Somehow I have the feeling this is getting worse. I did some editing for a new agency last week - and it took me 5 (!) emails to successfully communicate the simple fact that the references in general intro chapters 1-3 had nothing to do with the data presentend in chapters 4-8. :doh: :doh:
I nearly freaked.

Sometimes I do wonder whether real, academic level literacy might actually be declining. Or whether it has something to do with the fact that more and more companies, agencies, institutions claim to have English as working language - but only a minority of the staff is fully literate in (any type) of English.


----------



## rellis10

I have an interview for the internal vacancy I applied for. I'm really happy I got it, though the situation has been so disorganized and frustrating to go through.

I'm going through a whole other process at work too. Three managers essentially played musical chairs and changed teams a couple of weeks ago, making it the FIFTH manager I've had it 9 months. One of these is the manager putting together the shortlist and interview times for this vacancy... but because of the stupid timing of the team swap she hasn't had time, hence just finding out I got the interview. They haven't arranged times yet, which is nerve-shredding and frustrating. 

But I also got told that my current job is changing teams and I'll be moving with it on Monday. I've been craving some kind of stability for a long time and I'm having to contend with managers who don't stick around long enough to know a damn thing about my job, a shitty rolling temporary contract, having to train people in a job I don't know 100% (and really nobody seems to) and co-workers shifting like sand.

I'm just.... incredibly frustrated at the moment and I feel like the next couple of weeks are going to be overwhelming.


----------



## Tad

Ugh, sounds super frustrating! Well, as you are brushing up for that internal position, doesn't hurt to start poking around elsewhere too. If they ask why you are looking to leave I think you have a pretty good reason.


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Ugh, sounds super frustrating! Well, as you are brushing up for that internal position, doesn't hurt to start poking around elsewhere too. If they ask why you are looking to leave I think you have a pretty good reason.



Thank you, at the very least your words give me some kind of validation that I'm not totally over-reacting.

I would love to stay in the company as long as it's a stable job, it really is a good place if only things stayed the same for a while. I can't deny it is wearing me down though, I'm keeping an eye out for something elsewhere that might be a better long term option.

Still no date/time on the interview too. I got confirmation I was on the shortlist on tuesday and was told it would be wednesday when the dates would be sent. I know my manager's had an insanely busy week so I figured I'd give it a bit of time before pressing. I'll be asking on monday though.


----------



## Tad

Have you asked co-workers if it is usually so 'dynamic' there? Or if you just caught a blip so far? Some companies are just pathologically screwy, others just hit patches (I've left a couple of places because they had no real desire (at some combination of senior management and corporate culture levels) to get their crap together)


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Have you asked co-workers if it is usually so 'dynamic' there? Or if you just caught a blip so far? Some companies are just pathologically screwy, others just hit patches (I've left a couple of places because they had no real desire (at some combination of senior management and corporate culture levels) to get their crap together)



Yeah, by the sound of it the place is a bit of a mix. I know a lot of people have been through multiple teams/jobs there, while others have kept the same role for years. I have the positive of being the only guy in the whole company doing my job full time. Other people can do some of it some of the time, but I'm the only guy there fully devoted to it. That should give me some degree of security for the short term at least.


----------



## rellis10

The Interview saga continues! It's been pushed back to next week because 'we're too busy'. Sorry my want for some career stability is getting in the way of your efficiency tolerances.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Yesterday would have been my dad's Birthday, he would be turning 81! He only made it to 60, but I still miss him and miss talking with him.


----------



## lille

My fiancé had a nightmare where I told him he wasn't fat enough and then said something else awful and he told me to move back to Boston. Even though it's totally not real I would never say something like that to him and I know dreams can come from nowhere but I can't help but feel like maybe there is a fear like that in his subconscious.


----------



## LumpySmile

So for the last year I've been laid off from a very good paying job with paid medical and other bennies that I absolutely HATED. In the meantime I found a job I truly LOVE that just doesn't pay as well and has poor bennies in comparison. Now the original job wants me to come back to work, and I'm truly torn as to which job to quit...

Plus I feel totally guilty for having a "problem" like this... I know there are people who'd kill to be able to have a job at all...


----------



## ODFFA

LumpySmile said:


> So for the last year I've been laid off from a very good paying job with paid medical and other bennies that I absolutely HATED. In the meantime I found a job I truly LOVE that just doesn't pay as well and has poor bennies in comparison. Now the original job wants me to come back to work, and I'm truly torn as to which job to quit...
> 
> Plus I feel totally guilty for having a "problem" like this... I know there are people who'd kill to be able to have a job at all...



It'd be so easy to say "just go with the one you love," but I know the choice isn't really quite that simple. Good luck!

---------
I've had a sore throat now for a month and a half. It was getting better over the past 2 weeks, but now it's making a comeback. After 2 courses of antibiotics I'm at my wits' end


----------



## Melian

LumpySmile said:


> So for the last year I've been laid off from a very good paying job with paid medical and other bennies that I absolutely HATED. In the meantime I found a job I truly LOVE that just doesn't pay as well and has poor bennies in comparison. Now the original job wants me to come back to work, and I'm truly torn as to which job to quit...
> 
> Plus I feel totally guilty for having a "problem" like this... I know there are people who'd kill to be able to have a job at all...



Is there any way you can use the competing offer from the bad job to request a raise from the good job?


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I've had a sore throat now for a month and a half. It was getting better over the past 2 weeks, but now it's making a comeback. After 2 courses of antibiotics I'm at my wits' end



That is lousy  

Any chance that you have a sinus infection, which is re-infecting your throat as it drains? (not that antibiotics shouldn't clear a sinus infection up too). Have allergies that could be irritating things, leaving you exposed to infection? 

I'm sure you are sick of being sick, but do keep up with the tea and honey, salt-water gargling, and all the usual stuff, and we'll try to send extra-strong 'enough-is-enough!' healing vibes your way.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

A spider bit me and my hand swelled twice its normal size. Pardon my french, but what the fuck?? I live where its freezing so I don't need to worry about venom or tornados, its the only perk!


----------



## Tad

Wow, sounds like an allergic reaction of some kind. Has it gone back down yet?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes but is giving spasmy pain still!


----------



## dwesterny

I want to order a sports coat (no, not corduroy this time OK) from an online company that custom makes them based on an extensive set of measurements (chest, belly, hip, shoulder, upper arm neck etc...) but the girl I'm seeing is out of the country for a month more. I'm sure I could force her to measure me but with her gone I have no one to perform extensive measurement of my body. 
or at least have no one who would thoroughly enjoy taking all the measurements...


----------



## rabbitislove

Trying to stay hopeful is tough. Through Tad's video, I stumbled upon Dims' video channel (while this hasnt been updated in many years, the videos were all adorable). However, didnt take long before Youtube suggested anti-fat acceptance videos.

I know this is better left for Hyde Park, but dealing with a barrage of hatred seems to be the norm these days and I just get burned out. It seems like whenever its suggested NOT to be a dick to fat people you're "uneducated" and a "SJW" or whatever. It really shouldnt be THAT FUCKING HARD not to be a complete dick. But whatever. I live in the states so its not like Im not used to constant hatred of anyone who doesnt fit a certain ideal.


----------



## ODFFA

rabbitislove said:


> Trying to stay hopeful is tough. Through Tad's video, I stumbled upon Dims' video channel (while this hasnt been updated in many years, the videos were all adorable). However, didnt take long before Youtube suggested anti-fat acceptance videos.
> 
> I know this is better left for Hyde Park, but dealing with a barrage of hatred seems to be the norm these days and I just get burned out. It seems like whenever its suggested NOT to be a dick to fat people you're "uneducated" and a "SJW" or whatever. It really shouldnt be THAT FUCKING HARD not to be a complete dick. But whatever. I live in the states so its not like Im not used to constant hatred of anyone who doesnt fit a certain ideal.



I can't tell you how much I relate to this. I dunno.....nuance seems to have disappeared from people's minds. When people are armed with studies and facts and statistics, it seems to instantly blow their egos up like hot air balloons. Now all of a sudden, it's okay to be total pieces of shit because WE HAVE THE FACTS. Fat people are fair game. Funny how smokers have never become fair game like that. The studies and statistics -- validity aside -- are just a very handy excuse to let human decency fall by the wayside. 

So many "skeptics" are totally okay with letting their personal disgust reflexes rule their lives. And the problem goes both ways, because many people on the PC side act like pedantic idiots, choose their battles verrrrry poorly, become aggressive and part of the problem instead of coming up with nuanced solutions. We keep giving each other excuses to be dicks, and we keep using those excuses. And so the cycle continues. I'm worn out myself.


----------



## Anjula

a) I have to beg my dean to let me pass this semester. Literally beg him. Because of PE(yes, PE-running in circles, doing jumping jacks whatever
I would understand if that was anatomy, circuits, signals, biochemistry something that is actually important to my major but PE?)I thought it won't be a problem if I won't attend PE this semester, I live in Warsaw now (350km from gdansk where I study) so going to gdansk every week for two hours of physical activity seems like a joke(its a 3H train ride one way) Turns out I had to pass it. So I contacted the PE guy and told him my sad life story and he said he will change my grade to passing one but there is a problem: new semester has already begun so the protocols for 3rd semester are closed. So my dean is my only hope. And from what I know he's not the same dean I've dealt with already so he's a total stranger and my future is in his hands...great 

b)as we were driving out of the parking today (my bf wanted to give me a ride to the train station because I'm going to see that dean today) our Mercedes broke lol literally a part of our car broke off xD it turned out we had a seriously rusted part somewhere and it lost a battle against horrible weather and salt and just gave in lol so now we don't have a car until M finds a reliable mechanic to put it back together and our vanagon is in Gdansk

c) I really wanna write a story but I worry it will be shit. Partially because English, but that I can work on, it will just take ages. I'm worried because I'm not sure you will like my approach. I'm a decent writer( I was writing tones of fan fiction when I was in junior high) but you know me, my way of dealing with fatties is different so my story would be different. I'm not sure you wanna read something that explicit and so unconventional. I would like to write about a girl that doesn't wanna fall in love and doesn't actually meet "the one". Just her life and one night stands. It's not very romantic so I'm not sure it will fit in with the dimensions library. Also I'm a tiny bit worried you will think I'm a freak and i will get banned or worst, banish hahahaha


----------



## Tad

a)	Good luck! My wife had to beg her dean for permission for something like this (less trivial than PE, but a course that she already understood well and hadn’t fit into her schedule). It was so stressful because she had the acceptance into her masters program in hand, but had to get permission to graduate with her BA first. I hope you get an answer quickly and favorably 

b)	Cars! They are such a pain, but so useful  I hope it ends up not being tooooo expensive to fix. But be warned that once corrosion gets bad, a lot of bad things tend to start happening (I’ve been there &#8211; had to replace my last car when the hood . Might be time for a hard decision on whether to sell it for what you can get and something that is not in as bad shape.

c)	On this I can give you something a bit more concrete: As long as it meets the rules, then the story will be allowed. If you have questions about language, format, or if something will meet the rules, you can ask Agouderia and/or myself and we’ll be glad to help you. And I promise you that there a lot of readers of the library, with very diverse tastes. Many are not frequent posters, for sure there will be people who like your story, and almost for sure there will be people who have long wanted something like that, but never found it.


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> Also I'm a tiny bit worried you will think I'm a freak and i will get banned or worst, banish hahahaha



Ok, I'm interested. Haha. You need to write this. Maybe use a pen name if you don't want it associated with you.


----------



## Leem

I fell down today walking my dog. I mean flat on my face, on the concrete type of hard fall. I am bruised and banged up. The worst of it is my knee and the base pad of my thumb. I kind of lay there stunned for a while and then I had a hard time getting up because of the concrete, pain in my knee and bruising and pain on my palms. 

I hate being clumsy and falling, I hate being bruised and then looking like a clumsy oaf. It was such a beautiful day and I was having such a good time with my dog I just wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Leem said:


> I fell down today walking my dog. I mean flat on my face, on the concrete type of hard fall. I am bruised and banged up. The worst of it is my knee and the base pad of my thumb. I kind of lay there stunned for a while and then I had a hard time getting up because of the concrete, pain in my knee and bruising and pain on my palms.
> 
> I hate being clumsy and falling, I hate being bruised and then looking like a clumsy oaf. It was such a beautiful day and I was having such a good time with my dog I just wasn't paying enough attention.



Hope you feel better soon and your knee does not give you too much trouble.


----------



## rabbitislove

Anjula said:


> c. I'm not sure you wanna read something that explicit and so unconventional. I would like to write about a girl that doesn't wanna fall in love and doesn't actually meet "the one". Just her life and one night stands. It's not very romantic so I'm not sure it will fit in with the dimensions library. Also I'm a tiny bit worried you will think I'm a freak and i will get banned or worst, banish hahahaha



You just described everything I look for in BHM/FFA erotic literature.


----------



## rabbitislove

DianaSSBBW said:


> Hope you feel better soon and your knee does not give you too much trouble.



I hope so too. Im sorry Leem -that sucks


----------



## rabbitislove

My depression is out of control. I cant get out of bed, I work 50-70 hour weeks and am burned out as fuck, no prospects for improvement in the immediate future and I feel like a burden on everyone I love.


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> My depression is out of control. I cant get out of bed, I work 50-70 hour weeks and am burned out as fuck, no prospects for improvement in the immediate future and I feel like a burden on everyone I love.


Something mean.



Long hours are brutal. Do your bed or call off sick! Everything I know about you makes you sound like a fantastic and supportive person. You would never be a burden.:happy:


----------



## ashblonde

Anjula said:


> c) I really wanna write a story but I worry it will be shit. Partially because English, but that I can work on, it will just take ages. I'm worried because I'm not sure you will like my approach. I'm a decent writer( I was writing tones of fan fiction when I was in junior high) but you know me, my way of dealing with fatties is different so my story would be different. I'm not sure you wanna read something that explicit and so unconventional. I would like to write about a girl that doesn't wanna fall in love and doesn't actually meet "the one". Just her life and one night stands. It's not very romantic so I'm not sure it will fit in with the dimensions library. Also I'm a tiny bit worried you will think I'm a freak and i will get banned or worst, banish hahahaha



I'm sad for your a and b items, but I do really like your c item - explicit and unconventional? Yes please.


----------



## lille

rabbitislove said:


> My depression is out of control. I cant get out of bed, I work 50-70 hour weeks and am burned out as fuck, no prospects for improvement in the immediate future and I feel like a burden on everyone I love.




That sounds exhausting. I hope you get a reprieve soon.


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> My depression is out of control. I cant get out of bed, I work 50-70 hour weeks and am burned out as fuck, no prospects for improvement in the immediate future and I feel like a burden on everyone I love.



Sending lots of love. I know how hard it is and I hope you will see some light soon. Everything passes, you will be ok.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Anjula said:


> c) I really wanna write a story but I worry it will be shit. Partially because English, but that I can work on, it will just take ages. I'm worried because I'm not sure you will like my approach. I'm a decent writer( I was writing tones of fan fiction when I was in junior high) but you know me, my way of dealing with fatties is different so my story would be different. I'm not sure you wanna read something that explicit and so unconventional. I would like to write about a girl that doesn't wanna fall in love and doesn't actually meet "the one". Just her life and one night stands. It's not very romantic so I'm not sure it will fit in with the dimensions library. Also I'm a tiny bit worried you will think I'm a freak and i will get banned or worst, banish hahahaha



lol i'm planning to write some darker stuff too. You can always write it as dark and explicit as you want, then make it a little less so just before posting. I had to do that with Outliers.


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> lol i'm planning to write some darker stuff too. You can always write it as dark and explicit as you want, then make it a little less so just before posting. I had to do that with Outliers.



Omg omg omg yes please write something like that. Fuck me and my shitty story I wanna read yours. And damn Outliers were amazing if you had it even more explicit I can't imagine how good it was.


----------



## AmandaLynn

And now this....


----------



## Tad

Is that a cast?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Is that a cast?



A very pink one.


----------



## Tad

What did you do to hourself?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> What did you do to hourself?



I took a bad step getting off the bus by work this morning and ended up in the emergency room. At first, I thought it was just a really nasty sprain, I've had plenty of those over the years. When they took x-rays, I have two fractures in my fibula and a partial ligament tear.


----------



## lille

AmandaLynn said:


> I took a bad step getting off the bus by work this morning and ended up in the emergency room. At first, I thought it was just a really nasty sprain, I've has plenty of those over the years. When they took x-rays, I have two fractures in my fibula and a partial ligament tear.



Ouch! Hope it heals quick.


----------



## AmandaLynn

lille said:


> Ouch! Hope it heals quick.



Thank you. It's very sore at the moment, but tolerable. I am going to have to stay off of it for a while.


----------



## Leem

So sorry to hear you got hurt. Feel better.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> So sorry to hear you got hurt. Feel better.



Thank you  I appreciate the well wishes. In the mean time, I need take out


----------



## DianaSSBBW

AmandaLynn - Hope you feel better soon! and really hope you live on a ground floor!


----------



## AmandaLynn

DianaSSBBW said:


> AmandaLynn - Hope you feel better soon! and really hope you live on a ground floor!



No such luck. I on on the 5th, no elevator either. I have made some arrangements for my laundry and groceries though. I am going to get my money'sworth out of Netflix and Amazon for the foreseeable future. Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## Tracii

Cute cast anyway so sign my name on it LOLOL.
So sorry you fell, did you get any scratches or injuries?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Cute cast anyway so sign my name on it LOLOL.
> So sorry you fell, did you get any scratches or injuries?



My hands are a a little raw from falling, and one of my elbows took a bump.


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> My hands are a a little raw from falling, and one of my elbows took a bump.


 
My goodness girl, I hope you're feeling better now at least. Falling is no fun at all


----------



## Tracii

I feel so bad for you Amanda thats got to smart a lot.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

AmandaLynn said:


> No such luck. I on on the 5th, no elevator either. I have made some arrangements for my laundry and groceries though. I am going to get my money'sworth out of Netflix and Amazon for the foreseeable future. Thank you for the well wishes.



OMG!! The 5th floor!! You do need all the positive vibes around!!

My sister orders all kind of stuff, even groceries from JET.com or BOXED.com and it comes to her front door.

Best of Luck!!


----------



## AmandaLynn

DianaSSBBW said:


> OMG!! The 5th floor!! You do need all the positive vibes around!!
> 
> My sister orders all kind of stuff, even groceries from JET.com or BOXED.com and it comes to her front door.
> 
> Best of Luck!!



I used Fresh Direct this time because I had a coupon code. And then I pretty much relaxed watched TV and ate and ate more.


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> My goodness girl, I hope you're feeling better now at least. Falling is no fun at all



It was better today as the day went on.


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> I used Fresh Direct this time because I had a coupon code. And then I pretty much relaxed watched TV and ate and ate more.


Of course you did *poke*



AmandaLynn said:


> It was better today as the day went on.


Don't be like me and try to walk on it just because it feels better


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> Of course you did *poke*



You have no idea


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> You have no idea


 
True statement! You are always just full of surprises :b


----------



## Tad

Forgot my phone at home today ... and I'm unhappy about how anxious that makes me feel!


----------



## forp1940

I hit myself in the face with a car door. Not my brightest moment. Lesson I learned: Make sure you are fully awake before attempting to do any car maintenance.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Tad said:


> Forgot my phone at home today ... and I'm unhappy about how anxious that makes me feel!



I hate when then I forget my phone also. I did not forget my phone today, I forgot my glasses, so I can't see my phone


----------



## DianaSSBBW

forp1940 said:


> I hit myself in the face with a car door. Not my brightest moment. Lesson I learned: Make sure you are fully awake before attempting to do any car maintenance.



Hope you are OK.


----------



## forp1940

DianaSSBBW said:


> Hope you are OK.



I am pretty sure I am gonna be bruised but other than that I am good. Felt very stupid. Glad I missed my nose that's for sure


----------



## DianaSSBBW

My sister must of fallen down some of the steps to the basement last night. When I got home last night I found somewhat of a mess at the bottom of the steps. I cleaned it up and went looking for my sister. I did not realize how bad the fall must of been until I saw my sister's face. She refused any medical help.Today her face is worse, her left side is so swollen it is deformed. I am upset because she is refusing any medical help/treatment and she really needs help. I don't know what to do.


----------



## AmandaLynn

DianaSSBBW said:


> My sister must of fallen down some of the steps to the basement last night. When I got home last night I found somewhat of a mess at the bottom of the steps. I cleaned it up and went looking for my sister. I did not realize how bad the fall must of been until I saw my sister's face. She refused any medical help.Today her face is worse, her left side is so swollen it is deformed. I am upset because she is refusing any medical help/treatment and she really needs help. I don't know what to do.





OMG! You need to make her understand.


----------



## AmyJo1976

DianaSSBBW said:


> My sister must of fallen down some of the steps to the basement last night. When I got home last night I found somewhat of a mess at the bottom of the steps. I cleaned it up and went looking for my sister. I did not realize how bad the fall must of been until I saw my sister's face. She refused any medical help.Today her face is worse, her left side is so swollen it is deformed. I am upset because she is refusing any medical help/treatment and she really needs help. I don't know what to do.


 


AmandaLynn said:


> OMG! You need to make her understand.


 
Absolutely she needs to go to the doctor! Why does she not want to? That's insane! Do whatever you have to do to get her to the doctor asap!


----------



## Tracii

Um yeah get her to see a doctor and if she doesn't want to take her anyway.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

She is still refusing to go. I friend came over and checked her out a bit, but she won't go to the hospital. She is the skinny sister, barely weighs 100 Lb, but I still can't pick her to taker her. 
She said that once when she fell nobody believed her and they did a whole domestic violence investigation. So she won't go. I told her to look at herself in the mirror, she did, said "Holy Shit, I am not going anywhere" and got back in bed.


----------



## AmyJo1976

DianaSSBBW said:


> She is still refusing to go. I friend came over and checked her out a bit, but she won't go to the hospital. She is the skinny sister, barely weighs 100 Lb, but I still can't pick her to taker her.
> She said that once when she fell nobody believed her and they did a whole domestic violence investigation. So she won't go. I told her to look at herself in the mirror, she did, said "Holy Shit, I am not going anywhere" and got back in bed.


 
If she's that dead set on not going, you'll just have to take her word that she doesn't need to. I would like to think that if anyone truly thought they were seriously injured, they would seek medical attention. Maybe it's not as bad to her as it looks.


----------



## LeoGibson

I got 3 teeth pulled and 2 cavities filled!


----------



## AmyJo1976

LeoGibson said:


> I got 3 teeth pulled and 2 cavities filled!



Ouch!!!


----------



## dwesterny

I


LeoGibson said:


> I got 3 teeth pulled and 2 cavities filled!



That's a lot to get done all at once. Feel better.


----------



## LeoGibson

Thanks. It pretty much sucks. It was supposed to be 4 extractions but my body soaks up Novocain quickly and he didn't feel comfortable giving me any more in that visit so I still have one more to go after these heal up. Plus 4 more cavities to fill on top of the 4 already filled. Boys and girls, don't go 30 years between dentist visits.  

Oh, and a deep cleaning on the lowers to match the one already done on the uppers!


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks. It pretty much sucks. It was supposed to be 4 extractions but my body soaks up Novocain quickly and he didn't feel comfortable giving me any more in that visit so I still have one more to go after these heal up. Plus 4 more cavities to fill on top of the 4 already filled. Boys and girls, don't go 30 years between dentist visits.
> 
> Oh, and a deep cleaning on the lowers to match the one already done on the uppers!



What about laughing gas? I got that for my wisdom teeth and it was awesome.


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> What about laughing gas? I got that for my wisdom teeth and it was awesome.



Damn, my dentist does offer that but I didn't even think about it. I'll ask when we go back, because he's going to have to cross section it and cut it out, I have deep roots.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LeoGibson said:


> I got 3 teeth pulled and 2 cavities filled!





Boo pain!!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

LeoGibson said:


> Damn, my dentist does offer that but I didn't even think about it. I'll ask when we go back, because he's going to have to cross section it and cut it out, I have deep roots.



Hope you are feeling better...just your description of what is yet to come, makes my teeth hurt.


----------



## LeoGibson

DianaSSBBW said:


> Hope you are feeling better...just your description of what is yet to come, makes my teeth hurt.



Thank you. The worst of it is over and thanks to some powerful Vicodin it wasn't too bad!

I'll be glad though in a couple months when this is all done.


----------



## dwesterny

You may want to consider an oral surgeon instead of a regular dentist. Oral surgeons can do general anesthesia although I went for the laughing gas because I don't like being put under. They have more pain management options and for advanced procedures they're better trained.


----------



## Tracii

Laughing gas makes me sick and I throw up all over the place.
I lost 11 teeth all at one time in a car accident. Yes it hurt.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> Laughing gas makes me sick and I throw up all over the place.
> I lost 11 teeth all at one time in a car accident. Yes it hurt.


 
OMG! That's horrible! I'm so sorry Tracii


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Laughing gas makes me sick and I throw up all over the place.
> I lost 11 teeth all at one time in a car accident. Yes it hurt.




That sounds terrible. I am glad you made it through that.


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> You may want to consider an oral surgeon instead of a regular dentist. Oral surgeons can do general anesthesia although I went for the laughing gas because I don't like being put under. They have more pain management options and for advanced procedures they're better trained.



It may come to that. We'll reevaluate when I go back for a follow up. Although I do have trust that my dentist can do it if he thinks that he can. He had drill out and do a cross section on my upper molar and take it out root by root yesterday.


----------



## Kristal

Tracii said:


> Laughing gas makes me sick and I throw up all over the place.
> I lost 11 teeth all at one time in a car accident. Yes it hurt.


Sorry to hear that.

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracii

Thanks AmyJo and Amanda.
A couple of months in the hospital and some plastic surgery and a few casts I was good to go.LOLOL


----------



## forp1940

forp1940 said:


> I hit myself in the face with a car door. Not my brightest moment. Lesson I learned: Make sure you are fully awake before attempting to do any car maintenance.



Update: I came away from this stupid incident with a small bruise and a small amount of pain. Thank God for small miracles lol


----------



## Kristal

Tracii said:


> Thanks AmyJo and Amanda.
> A couple of months in the hospital and some plastic surgery and a few casts I was good to go.LOLOL



As long as you are OK now and have no long term effects. Wishing you the best always


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Tracii said:


> Laughing gas makes me sick and I throw up all over the place.
> I lost 11 teeth all at one time in a car accident. Yes it hurt.



That would be horrible. Glad that it is better now.

Sounds like something I don't think I could make it thru.


----------



## Tracii

No seat belt on and going too fast is not a great idea.
After rolling the car 4 times (I was told) and coming to rest in a ditch I was beat up pretty bad.
Facial lacerations,broken jaw,broken collar bone,broken leg,broken arm and other bumps, knots,cuts and bruises.
Hurts thinking about it LOLOL.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My life has been on a weird upswing lately, and for the first time in my life I finally understand the whole "waiting for the other shoe to drop" feeling. 

I have this uncomfortable feeling that everything is about to go south, sideways, and tits up all at once.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Tracii said:


> No seat belt on and going too fast is not a great idea.
> After rolling the car 4 times (I was told) and coming to rest in a ditch I was beat up pretty bad.
> Facial lacerations,broken jaw,broken collar bone,broken leg,broken arm and other bumps, knots,cuts and bruises.
> Hurts thinking about it LOLOL.



That does sound painful, also like you are lucky to be here.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> No seat belt on and going too fast is not a great idea.
> After rolling the car 4 times (I was told) and coming to rest in a ditch I was beat up pretty bad.
> Facial lacerations,broken jaw,broken collar bone,broken leg,broken arm and other bumps, knots,cuts and bruises.
> Hurts thinking about it LOLOL.





I would be terrified.


----------



## Leem

I think I would be too scared to ever get in a car again. So glad you survived.


----------



## Anjula

I've learned a few days ago that my good friend Josh passed away. Some of you might remember him, he had a Ronnin handle here (or something similar). When someone I know dies, especially someone so young, I always have a hard time processing it.


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> I've learned a few days ago that my good friend Josh passed away. Some of you might remember him, he had a Ronnin handle here (or something similar). When someone I know dies, especially someone so young, I always have a hard time processing it.



I remember Ronin from a few years ago I think. That's terrible  I'm truly sorry you lost someone you were close to, and that another member of the dims family is gone.


----------



## rabbitislove

Fuck, I remember him. He was such a cool dude. Im so sad to hear he passed on.


----------



## rellis10

Train strikes tomorrow mean I'll have a ridiculous bus journey home through terrible traffic, or an expensive taxi/Uber ride.

I COULD risk waiting for a train as there will be a limited service, but on Friday there was a full service and we were still packed in like sardines in a tin.


----------



## Tad

I hope your travels haven't been too horrendous today, Rellis.

======================

That after getting thaws and rains in February (turning all the nice snow into awful ice), we are now getting frigid weather and an imminent snow storm in mid-March. Winter is all confused this year!

If I can't ride my bike, I at least want the skating and/or skiing to be decent, but there has been a lot of 'none of the above' this year.


----------



## rellis10

Welp! Tomorrow's going to be interesting. One of the very high up big-wigs in our bank is going to be around my office all day. Cue the stress and terror. Everyone in panicking.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Our bigwigs are all on the same floor I work on, lol. "Familiarity breeds contempt"
---

More exasperated than unhappy, but people who are not self aware have zero comprehension of different learning styles. I'm learning french and got mocked for buying rosetta stone, and was told just repeating stuff like songs will teach me. 

I do NOT learn from rote rep, or from audio. And when they protested I learned everything by rote rep as I child like abcs I was like "actually i went straight from one word utterances to full sentences". Or when I learned from textbooks I needed to preread rhe entire textbook to understand the agenda, structure, etc, before reading for memorization purposes. Reading or learning without context had never, ever learned for me. So they claimed I was an outlier. I mean, I'm special  but don't think I am so special I am the exception to the rule.


----------



## fat hiker

Xyantha Reborn said:


> .... So they claimed I was an outlier. I mean, I'm special  but don't think I am so special I am the exception to the rule.



Given that there are nine different learning styles, everybody is an outlier. So, if you know what works for you, go with it. 

When learning anything new, always try a variety of styles, as although you will have a principal one or two, the brain actually uses many routes to learning, and the less preferred ones back up and reinforce the learning taken in by the principal ones.


----------



## lille

I've been having weird fatigue and joint pain since Sunday. Today my fiancé realized it's because of the new nasal spray in using. Google the side effects and it says "call your doctor immediately if you have fatigue/tiredness, muscle or joint pain, blah blah blah". Good thing it took me 5 days to figure out. And my allergist is out of state until Tuesday.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Basically being forced out of my job. Could have appealed it, but they would have made my life hell either way. Basically forced me to resign in return for not bashing me when other schools call about me. Today was the first day back after spring break, and I don't want to be here.


----------



## Tad

extra_fat_guy said:


> Basically being forced out of my job. Could have appealed it, but they would have made my life hell either way. Basically forced me to resign in return for not bashing me when other schools call about me. Today was the first day back after spring break, and I don't want to be here.



That really sucks  Pretty sure that is not legal, but I realize that doesn't mean that they can't get away with it.

Do you know they are trying to squeeze you out?



> I've been having weird fatigue and joint pain since Sunday. Today my fiancé realized it's because of the new nasal spray in using. Google the side effects and it says "call your doctor immediately if you have fatigue/tiredness, muscle or joint pain, blah blah blah". Good thing it took me 5 days to figure out. And my allergist is out of state until Tuesday.



That sounds horrible. I hope you can get an appointment tomorrow. Have you been able to stop using it, or was it something that you needed to keep taking anyway?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Tad said:


> That really sucks  Pretty sure that is not legal, but I realize that doesn't mean that they can't get away with it.
> 
> Do you know they are trying to squeeze you out?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds horrible. I hope you can get an appointment tomorrow. Have you been able to stop using it, or was it something that you needed to keep taking anyway?



They said I could fight it. But basically a no win situation. Best case I resign, and then they tell people I left for personal reasons. If I didn't resign, and I fight it I could still be out of a job. Then when other schools call about a reference they can say why they did a non renewal which wasn't a real solid reason in the first place. So I did resign. Probably should have fought it. But if I did win they could always make it hard on me by taking away coaching, and basically make me do whatever they wanted. I am going to have someone check my references to see if they are bashing me.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> That sounds horrible. I hope you can get an appointment tomorrow. Have you been able to stop using it, or was it something that you needed to keep taking anyway?


I stopped taking it but I've still been having symptoms. Hopefully the doctor will call tomorrow. I do have an appointment alr day booked for Friday for an allergy test.


----------



## Yakatori

Anjula said:


> "_I've learned a few days ago that my good friend Josh passed away. Some of you might remember him, he had a Ronnin handle here (or something similar). When someone I know dies, especially someone so young, I always have a hard time processing it._"



Can you tell us anything more about this? What happened, how you found out about it, etc...

I wasn't really friends with him, but I'm sure there are lot more of us who remember him.


----------



## Anjula

Yakatori said:


> Can you tell us anything more about this? What happened, how you found out about it, etc...
> 
> I wasn't really friends with him, but I'm sure there are lot more of us who remember him.



Umm I've found out via Facebook, his girlfriend posted it. It happend on the 5th of January, his heart stopped, they tried to saved him but he died in the ambulance. Lots of people still post on his Facebook, he was loved by so many...


----------



## Tracii

I am pretty sure I had chatted with him a few years ago of FF or here I don't remember which.


----------



## Tad

In this crazy year for weather, after a cold snap earlier in the week and a nice day yesterday, we got a small snow storm this morning. First snow melted and then froze into ice in places, and that got covered with more snow.

Walking to work, wife slipped on ice and has really hurt her wrist. She called home and I jumped in the car and picked her up and dropped her off at the emergency department, where she is now waiting to see if it is a sprain or break


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> In this crazy year for weather, after a cold snap earlier in the week and a nice day yesterday, we got a small snow storm this morning. First snow melted and then froze into ice in places, and that got covered with more snow.
> 
> Walking to work, wife slipped on ice and has really hurt her wrist. She called home and I jumped in the car and picked her up and dropped her off at the emergency department, where she is now waiting to see if it is a sprain or break



Slippery ice is the worst. I hope her wrist heals soon!


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Slippery ice is the worst. I hope her wrist heals soon!



Thanks! So far she knows that it is a break and the bone moved around. Waiting to see the surgeon type person to find out if they think they can set it, or will want to do surgery (emergency room doc indicated either was possible). Don't know yet how much of her arm will end up in a cast.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh man, speedy healing to her!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> In this crazy year for weather, after a cold snap earlier in the week and a nice day yesterday, we got a small snow storm this morning. First snow melted and then froze into ice in places, and that got covered with more snow.
> 
> Walking to work, wife slipped on ice and has really hurt her wrist. She called home and I jumped in the car and picked her up and dropped her off at the emergency department, where she is now waiting to see if it is a sprain or break



Oh how awful. I hope she gets through it quickly.


----------



## Tad

AmandaLynn said:


> Oh how awful. I hope she gets through it quickly.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh man, speedy healing to her!



thanks for the good thoughts. Seems like they were able to align the break and push the radius back where Ir belongs, and the cast is below the elbow, so not as bad as it could have been. She is just having fun keeping the arm above her heart to minimize swelling. All stuff that should heal up in due course.


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> thanks for the good thoughts. Seems like they were able to align the break and push the radius back where Ir belongs, and the cast is below the elbow, so not as bad as it could have been. She is just having fun keeping the arm above her heart to minimize swelling. All stuff that should heal up in due course.



Sorry to hear about your bride's misfortune. Best wishes to her for a speedy recovery!


----------



## rabbitislove

Tad said:


> Walking to work, wife slipped on ice and has really hurt her wrist. She called home and I jumped in the car and picked her up and dropped her off at the emergency department, where she is now waiting to see if it is a sprain or break



I hope she heals quickly!


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> In this crazy year for weather, after a cold snap earlier in the week and a nice day yesterday, we got a small snow storm this morning. First snow melted and then froze into ice in places, and that got covered with more snow.
> 
> Walking to work, wife slipped on ice and has really hurt her wrist. She called home and I jumped in the car and picked her up and dropped her off at the emergency department, where she is now waiting to see if it is a sprain or break



It was really icy in some parts here again this morning - our driveway was a skating rink!

Hope you and your wife could keep off the ice this morning.


----------



## Tracii

Sorry to hear the news Tad wish her a speedy recovery.
That is one of my biggest fears slipping on the ice.


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> It was really icy in some parts here again this morning - our driveway was a skating rink!
> 
> Hope you and your wife could keep off the ice this morning.



She is still at home today. I might drive her to work for a part day tomorrow, we'll have to see ...



Tracii said:


> Sorry to hear the news Tad wish her a speedy recovery.
> That is one of my biggest fears slipping on the ice.



She has a bad history with ice, right back to her teenage (thin) years where she damaged her knees and ankles on icy stairs. It sounds odd but I'm almost happy that it was a broken wrist rather than more damage to her knees -- I think the wrist is worse in the short term but probably has less long-term impact :-/


----------



## Kristal

That I have to work today.


----------



## rellis10

Went to a normal opticians appointment this morning... ended up spending 2 hours at hospital having tests run on me.

Turns out I have swollen optic nerves which might be an indication of something wrong with my noggin. The doc suspects the pressure in my head in too high. Got an appointment to have my head scanned on Monday to see what's what.

I went in expecting to just get a new pair of glasses, today did not go as planned at all.


----------



## Tad

Scary stuff. I hope Monday comes quickly and goes anticlimactically.


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Scary stuff. I hope Monday comes quickly and goes anticlimactically.



So I went and had the CT scan. 9 hours later in hospital and I have a 90% diagnosis of Benign Intracranial Hypertension... basically the pressure in my head is too high but apparently not caused by anything that's going to kill me overnight.

Buuuut I'm going to be back in on Friday to have a Lumber Puncture to rule out the other 10%. They tried to do one yesterday but my back's too fat and they need a bigger needle.... they didn't actually say that but they were being polite and skirting around it.

Overall, the Doc's recommendation... lose weight. Alrighty then. I could have saved us all a lot of time on Saturday by stating the obvious.


----------



## ODFFA

rellis10 said:


> So I went and had the CT scan. 9 hours later in hospital and I have a 90% diagnosis of Benign Intracranial Hypertension... basically the pressure in my head is too high but apparently not caused by anything that's going to kill me overnight.
> 
> Buuuut I'm going to be back in on Friday to have a Lumber Puncture to rule out the other 10%. They tried to do one yesterday but my back's too fat and they need a bigger needle.... they didn't actually say that but they were being polite and skirting around it.
> 
> Overall, the Doc's recommendation... lose weight. Alrighty then. I could have saved us all a lot of time on Saturday by stating the obvious.



Oh my god! I hate hearing you've had a scare like this out of nowhere. But I'm so glad to hear the Doc's initial diagnosis is 90% and starts with the word "benign." 

I hope someone's going in with you on Friday when you go in for the lumbar puncture. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tad

Pretty much what Odette said ^^^^^ + the really annoying thing about a doctor saying "you should lose weight" in a situation like this is, is that you can't really tell if they have reason to believe that there is a real correlation, or if they just generally figure that losing weight will deal with all ills  I guess it is time to do some independent research so that in round two you are more informed and can ask more questions.

Good luck with Friday!


----------



## rellis10

ODFFA said:


> Oh my god! I hate hearing you've had a scare like this out of nowhere. But I'm so glad to hear the Doc's initial diagnosis is 90% and starts with the word "benign."
> 
> I hope someone's going in with you on Friday when you go in for the lumbar puncture. Please keep us posted.





Tad said:


> Pretty much what Odette said ^^^^^ + the really annoying thing about a doctor saying "you should lose weight" in a situation like this is, is that you can't really tell if they have reason to believe that there is a real correlation, or if they just generally figure that losing weight will deal with all ills  I guess it is time to do some independent research so that in round two you are more informed and can ask more questions.
> 
> Good luck with Friday!



Thanks you guys. It really means a lot.

In this case the weight loss makes some sense because one of the issues that would make most sense in causing this is a form of sleep apnea where my breathing can be impeded while I sleep because of the weight around my chest and throat. I can recognize at least a couple of the symptoms as being semi-regular so it's a possibility.

Plus after my first appointment on Saturday (they suspected it at the time but needed the tests on monday to confirm) the Doc told me that it is a condition that is relatively high in overweight patients. So there is likely some correlation.

It doesn't look like I'll have to be kept in overnight or anything for the LP, but it's a pretty scary thing.


----------



## Tad

Had to leave our cat at the emergency vet for overnight (and maybe a couple days) treatment. She had one issue early last week, and treatment for that has left her massively constipated and unable to pass anything. Gah, get better cat, and so sorry to abandon you at a place where strangers are going to put a tube up your nose :-(


----------



## loopytheone

Getting left to do everything at work, again. 

For reference, I'm a volunteer, I do this on weekends without getting paid and work 9-5, paying my own travel etc etc. 

On easter sunday, one of the busiest days in the spring, we were left with only six staff instead of the dozen we normally have. Fine, illnesses etc happen, I understand that. But they were having us run lamb petting and animal handling sessions one after another literally all day yesterday. It takes two people to do each of those and so that left only me and my boss (the only paid member of staff there) to do all the cleaning, feeding, etc etc. Normally something that six or so people do throughout the day.

Long story short, I ended up doing literally everything myself. My boss disappeared somewhere and left me to organise all the other volunteers, sell tokens (which isn't my job! We have a shop for that!) and single handedly do all the feeds, hays, cleans, checks, waters etc etc for an entire barn full of about 300 animals, and I had to deal with visitors and boarders too. I literally only got half an hour break all day (we are supposed to have a total of 2 hours of breaks split between three breaks) and I ended up hurting my back, hip and knee as well as getting covered in cuts and bruises trying to sort everything. I ended up snapping at one of the volunteers for the first time ever as well, which I feel absolutely awful about, but I was exhausted and in pain. And my boss doesn't see that there is any issue in all this.

Strongly considering just telling my boss that I'm not doing sundays anymore and he can get someone else in to do them. All the other bosses help out in the barn, especially on days like today, and leaving me to literally do and organise everything was just cruel.


----------



## LeoGibson

Being that you're a volunteer and not a paid employee definitely makes me side with you. Doing that to someone who donated their time and experience at their own cost is inexcusable. 

However, if you were a paid employee I'd commiserate with you since I've also been there and done that when I was younger as well, but pretty much I'd tell you get used to it as someone new in the workforce. I'm sure you've heard the old saying,"Shit flows downhill." Well at your age and work experience means you're down at the bottom, but it makes the air all the sweeter as you climb higher and get to miss getting covered in the mess! 

Hope your next weekend working goes smoother and your aches and pains heal quickly.


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> Being that you're a volunteer and not a paid employee definitely makes me side with you. Doing that to someone who donated their time and experience at their own cost is inexcusable.
> 
> However, if you were a paid employee I'd commiserate with you since I've also been there and done that when I was younger as well, but pretty much I'd tell you get used to it as someone new in the workforce. I'm sure you've heard the old saying,"Shit flows downhill." Well at your age and work experience means you're down at the bottom, but it makes the air all the sweeter as you climb higher and get to miss getting covered in the mess!
> 
> Hope your next weekend working goes smoother and your aches and pains heal quickly.



Oh trust me, I'd not have a problem with it if I was getting paid. I have no problem with working hard, I always do, but for the first time in two years, I actually hit my limit physically and mentally and that shouldn't happen in a volunteer job. I've spent all of today in bed because a combination of my knee, back and hip means I can't really walk further than the bathroom.


----------



## Leem

Sorry to hear that Loopy. When you work yourself to a standstill it is really hard on the body. May I suggest a hot water bottle and a good rest.


----------



## Tad

I think I need to actually start job hunting. The vibe around here is getting really weird, things could yet work out, but ... I think I need to start looking.

Job hunting has hardly changed since the last time I did it, 12 years ago, right? :doh:
Also means I should probably be serious about losing a few more pounds and doing shoulder exercises make clothes hand as 'properly' as possible. Blorg! And wonder if, at 49, I'm going to be hitting age discrimination in the tech field now?


----------



## Tad

I think I need to actually start job hunting. The vibe around here is getting really weird, things could yet work out, but ... I think I need to start looking.

Job hunting has hardly changed since the last time I did it, 12 years ago, right? :doh:
Also means I should probably be serious about losing a few more pounds and doing shoulder exercises make clothes hang as 'properly' as possible. Blorg! And wonder if, at 49, I'm going to be hitting age discrimination in the tech field now?


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> I think I need to actually start job hunting. The vibe around here is getting really weird, things could yet work out, but ... I think I need to start looking.
> 
> Job hunting has hardly changed since the last time I did it, 12 years ago, right? :doh:
> Also means I should probably be serious about losing a few more pounds and doing shoulder exercises make clothes hand as 'properly' as possible. Blorg! And wonder if, at 49, I'm going to be hitting age discrimination in the tech field now?



Good luck! 

Got any current upgrading/certifications?

Don't quote age unless needed.

And 'square those shoulders, young man'!!


----------



## Tad

I'm built all front-to-back rather than side-to-side (no hips, narrow shoulders, deep chest, plenty of belly and butt), and I get most of my exercise with my legs which doesn't help. Fortunately I do have some custom made shirts and a suit, so have some things that don't hang off the shoulders -- but still when I do put in some time and effort on upper body exercises it does help how clothes hang.

Sadly I have no new formal qualifications or training in the last 15 years. You learn a TON working for start-ups, but it is pretty much all self-taught and picked up from co-workers, rather than formal qualifications. After nearly 18 years in start-up type companies I feel like I can do almost anything except the most focused technical stuff, but have to be careful not to come across as a jack-of-all-trades/master-of-none. 

As I said, Blorg. I'll sort something out eventually I'm sure. Just hoping I won't have to take a step back to something less senior/less-well-paid if I can't find the right sort of tech company.


----------



## Tad

And sure enough, got laid off this morning, along with over half of the rest of the company. A very nice severance package so no financial panic and I have time to look for something good. 

I am sad, however, because I'd hung on here for the past few years specifically because I wanted to see things through to the end, and I'm not going to get that chance. Probably should have moved on a couple of years back, but oh well, can't change that now.

Not sure if I'll be on here more, or less, over the next bit. But I'm sure at the least I'll be looking in occasionally.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Not sure if I'll be on here more, or less, over the next bit. But I'm sure at the least I'll be looking in occasionally.



Wherever you go, may good fortune go with you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Being laid off sucks, but that package has to make it a bit easier!! Good luck finding a new place, which has all the parts of a good job!

But also have fun not doing the 9-5...dare I hope for some stories...? =p

(Hey, gotta enjoy the downtime too, if there isn't a financial panic!)


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> And sure enough, got laid off this morning, along with over half of the rest of the company. A very nice severance package so no financial panic and I have time to look for something good.




Sympathy, Tad, and good luck with the job hunt.

Speaking of which, did you attend a post-secondary institution in the past? Don't forget that most, if not all, colleges and universities make their Employment Services are available to ALL alumni, regardless of how long ago they graduated. Algonquin College, where I teach, has this policy, and regularly reminds Alumni of their services (from resume touch-ups to mock interviews to career counselling to job postings). I know that UOttawa and Carleton University do the same.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> And sure enough, got laid off this morning, along with over half of the rest of the company. A very nice severance package so no financial panic and I have time to look for something good.
> 
> I am sad, however, because I'd hung on here for the past few years specifically because I wanted to see things through to the end, and I'm not going to get that chance. Probably should have moved on a couple of years back, but oh well, can't change that now.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be on here more, or less, over the next bit. But I'm sure at the least I'll be looking in occasionally.



I am sorry to hear this. Good luck in your search!


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> And sure enough, got laid off this morning, along with over half of the rest of the company. A very nice severance package so no financial panic and I have time to look for something good.
> 
> I am sad, however, because I'd hung on here for the past few years specifically because I wanted to see things through to the end, and I'm not going to get that chance. Probably should have moved on a couple of years back, but oh well, can't change that now.



I'm so sorry to hear this Tad!
And on May 1st - bad workforce karma in a sigificant part of the world.

But there is indeed nothing more difficult than finding the right time to leave anything you have some sort of emotional attachment to.

The very best of luck in the quest for a new professional endeavor - may you find something that is worthy of your talents.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> And sure enough, got laid off this morning, along with over half of the rest of the company. A very nice severance package so no financial panic and I have time to look for something good.
> 
> I am sad, however, because I'd hung on here for the past few years specifically because I wanted to see things through to the end, and I'm not going to get that chance. Probably should have moved on a couple of years back, but oh well, can't change that now.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be on here more, or less, over the next bit. But I'm sure at the least I'll be looking in occasionally.



You'll find something soon, Tad! You're in one of the only industries that isn't a total pile of shit right now, job-wise (plus, you're awesome).


----------



## rabbitislove

Tad said:


> And sure enough, got laid off this morning, along with over half of the rest of the company. A very nice severance package so no financial panic and I have time to look for something good.
> 
> I am sad, however, because I'd hung on here for the past few years specifically because I wanted to see things through to the end, and I'm not going to get that chance. Probably should have moved on a couple of years back, but oh well, can't change that now.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be on here more, or less, over the next bit. But I'm sure at the least I'll be looking in occasionally.



Yikes! Glad you arent feeling the financial stress immediately! Best of luck in finding a job that will bring you fulfillment and a better work environment.


----------



## Leem

So sorry Tad. It's not just the financial but emotional toll. My best wishes on your job hunt.


----------



## RentonBob

Tad said:


> And sure enough, got laid off this morning, along with over half of the rest of the company. A very nice severance package so no financial panic and I have time to look for something good.
> 
> I am sad, however, because I'd hung on here for the past few years specifically because I wanted to see things through to the end, and I'm not going to get that chance. Probably should have moved on a couple of years back, but oh well, can't change that now.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be on here more, or less, over the next bit. But I'm sure at the least I'll be looking in occasionally.


Sorry to hear that Tad. I wish you the best of luck. 

When I was laid off 14 years ago, it turned out to be the best thing that could have happened to me because it led me to where I work now and the great group of people I work with. 

I hope this leads you to a better situation as well.


----------



## Tad

The emotional roller coaster that comes with job hunting. The anxiety when doing a resume and cover letter as you wonder if you are highlighting the right point. The excitement of getting a call for an interview. Getting all pumped up for an interview and then having this surplus adrenaline afterward. The mental pacing while you wait to hear back. The crash when you hear that 'another candidate was a better match for the skills profile they were looking for' (even when you know you were missing some of what they wanted, that is always hard to take).

And repeat.

It's draining!


----------



## Tad

The emotional roller coaster that comes with job hunting. The anxiety when doing a resume and cover letter as you wonder if you are highlighting the right point. The excitement of getting a call for an interview. Getting all pumped up for an interview and then having this surplus adrenaline afterward. The mental pacing while you wait to hear back. The crash when you hear that 'another candidate was a better match for the skills profile they were looking for' (even when you know you were missing some of what they wanted, that is always hard to take).

And repeat.

It's draining!


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> The emotional roller coaster that comes with job hunting. The anxiety when doing a resume and cover letter as you wonder if you are highlighting the right point. The excitement of getting a call for an interview. Getting all pumped up for an interview and then having this surplus adrenaline afterward. The mental pacing while you wait to hear back. The crash when you hear that 'another candidate was a better match for the skills profile they were looking for' (even when you know you were missing some of what they wanted, that is always hard to take).
> 
> And repeat.
> 
> It's draining!



I feel you, Tad. Been there more than I'd like to admit and it's a crushing thing to come up against. For what it's worth you've always been a great guy on here and I'm sure it's only a matter of time before someone sees that same light in you and takes you on.


----------



## Leem

Totally feel you Tad. Job hunting is tough and stressful. I would invite you out for a beer and pizza but I am a little far.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> Totally feel you Tad. Job hunting is tough and stressful. I would invite you out for a beer and pizza but I am a little far.




I would invite him out for many beers and at least two pizzas. His belly has potential, but it is not all it could be.


----------



## x0emnem0x

What would you do if your closest friend of 11 years, who you basically talked to everyday the majority of those 11 years, just basically decided to slap you in the face by disappearing (again)? This person has loved me in a way no one else ever has, accepted me as I accepted him, fully, 100%, has let me vent, helped me avoid my suicidal thoughts, my unhappiness, my bad thoughts... has helped me with money, helped me in more ways than I can even write down, or even *deserve*, ever.

I was going to post this elsewhere, but then I realized instead of being annoyed, I am sad. I'm more than sad... I am unhappy. So unhappy. I am _devastated_. I'm confused. I'm feeling insanely vulnerable and utterly mad (not upset, but crazy), I feel wrong, I feel used, I feel betrayed and I feel lost, as cliche as that may sound... and I don't know what to think. I'm not crying, but I want to. 

I'm trying to type words to explain or vent or... anything. 

I just can't.


----------



## AmyJo1976

x0emnem0x said:


> What would you do if your closest friend of 11 years, who you basically talked to everyday the majority of those 11 years, just basically decided to slap you in the face by disappearing (again)? This person has loved me in a way no one else ever has, accepted me as I accepted him, fully, 100%, has let me vent, helped me avoid my suicidal thoughts, my unhappiness, my bad thoughts... has helped me with money, helped me in more ways than I can even write down, or even *deserve*, ever.
> 
> I was going to post this elsewhere, but then I realized instead of being annoyed, I am sad. I'm more than sad... I am unhappy. So unhappy. I am _devastated_. I'm confused. I'm feeling insanely vulnerable and utterly mad (not upset, but crazy), I feel wrong, I feel used, I feel betrayed and I feel lost, as cliche as that may sound... and I don't know what to think. I'm not crying, but I want to.
> 
> I'm trying to type words to explain or vent or... anything.
> 
> I just can't.


 
I'm so sorry! I hurt my heart when I read that and I don't even know the situation. The feeling of betrayal is horrible as specially when it comes from someone closest to you He just disappeared without saying anything?
Everyone has their own way of dealing with loss. I try to keep myself busy to keep my mind off of it. A good cry always helps when you're sad.


----------



## x0emnem0x

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm so sorry! I hurt my heart when I read that and I don't even know the situation. The feeling of betrayal is horrible as specially when it comes from someone closest to you He just disappeared without saying anything?
> Everyone has their own way of dealing with loss. I try to keep myself busy to keep my mind off of it. A good cry always helps when you're sad.



Unfortunately it's not the first time it has happened but it has been quite awhile since the last time it did and he always promised up and down he wouldn't do it again. He's just ignoring me, I can tell... and it sucks...


----------



## AmyJo1976

x0emnem0x said:


> Unfortunately it's not the first time it has happened but it has been quite awhile since the last time it did and he always promised up and down he wouldn't do it again. He's just ignoring me, I can tell... and it sucks...


 
Him doing you that way is so wrong for what ever the reason. Silence is the worst form of torture and in my experience can cause irreparable damage to a relationship. Hopefully he will reach out to you soon.


----------



## Tracii

Sorry you are going thru that but I'm sure there is a reason but it may not be what you think it is so wait a bit I'm sure he will be in touch.
One thing I do know is guys will distance themselves if they feel the woman is too needy.It makes them feel trapped with no way out.
Relationships are hard thats why I am not in one.


----------



## x0emnem0x

We're not in a relationship. It's complicated. But he's not the type of person to distance himself because he thinks someone is needy. That's childish.


----------



## lille

Future niece was in a car accident and has no short term memory currently. Prayers it's just a bad concussion and she pulls through ok. She's only 16.


----------



## AmyJo1976

lille said:


> Future niece was in a car accident and has no short term memory currently. Prayers it's just a bad concussion and she pulls through ok. She's only 16.


 
I'm sorry to hear that. My prayers go out to her.


----------



## lille

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. My prayers go out to her.



Thank you. Looks it was just a reallybad concussion. She got released home yesterday and her memory is coming back. She should be totally back to normal soon.


----------



## AmyJo1976

lille said:


> Thank you. Looks it was just a reallybad concussion. She got released home yesterday and her memory is coming back. She should be totally back to normal soon.


 
That's great news!


----------



## rabbitislove

Glad she is on the road to recovery Lillie <3


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> Thank you. Looks it was just a reallybad concussion. She got released home yesterday and her memory is coming back. She should be totally back to normal soon.



That's great to hear.


----------



## lille

Thanks everyone. They're lucky to be alive. The cop who was on scene was sure it was going to be fatal. My niece was in the rear passenger seat. 

View attachment IMG_1556.JPG


View attachment IMG_1553.JPG


----------



## AmyJo1976

lille said:


> Thanks everyone. They're lucky to be alive. The cop who was on scene was sure it was going to be fatal. My niece was in the rear passenger seat.


 Oh wow! She is very lucky!


----------



## landshark

lille said:


> Thanks everyone. They're lucky to be alive. The cop who was on scene was sure it was going to be fatal. My niece was in the rear passenger seat.



Goodness! That looks horrific and I'm glad to hear your niece came away with just a concussion. By the looks of that car I think most would have assumed a lot worse. I hope she continues to recover and all involved get over the trauma of being in a crash that leaves a car looking like that.


----------



## ODFFA

This is more of a "what are you ashamed of today?" kinda post. 

Not to be overly controversial, but . . . I just saw a video of a South African student advocating for the literal, complete abolishment of science in the name of decolonialization.

I'm sure there are many instances in which decolonialization could be a great idea. But . . . abolishing science!? Stop it. Just stop. :blush:


----------



## rellis10

ODFFA said:


> This is more of a "what are you ashamed of today?" kinda post.
> 
> Not to be overly controversial, but . . . I just saw a video of a South African student advocating for the literal, complete abolishment of science in the name of decolonialization.
> 
> I'm sure there are many instances in which decolonialization could be a great idea. But . . . abolishing science!? Stop it. Just stop. :blush:



Sure. Do it. Take their science away. Not everyone but just that individual. 

Basically that's stripping them bare of all their possessions and leaving them to fend for themselves, naked, unarmed and defenseless in the middle of a forest. Let's see how long it takes until they beg to have their shit back.


----------



## lovelymars908

Well last week, my mom went to the utility department and apparently, thanks to stupid law changes, anyone 18 or over who still live with their parents must have their name be on the stupid bill as well. (Regardless of those 18-year-olds having a job or not....)

*Unfair, I tell you.*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lots of hush hush managers behind closed doors and mystery meetings. I feel a walkout wednesday coming


----------



## Yakatori

Xyantha Reborn said:


> _Lots of hush hush managers behind closed doors and mystery meetings. I feel a *walkout* wednesday coming_




What does that mean? Is that like a union _strike_ except where it's the managers who just decide to do it on their own, informally?

Is it a specifically Canadian term?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol! Just firings. Big companies tend to liquidate en mass, or in sweeps. Most companies wont fire on a friday because it increases suicide...so they do it on wed ot thurs....when you are "walked out" or "thrown" out by security 

So they became known as walkout wednesday and throwout thursday.


----------



## djudex

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol! Just firings. Big companies tend to liquidate en mass, or in sweeps. Most companies wont fire on a friday because it increases suicide...so they do it on wed ot thurs....when you are "walked out" or "thrown" out by security
> 
> So they became known as walkout wednesday and throwout thursday.



Hahaha we call them "Tiesday" because the only time any of our managers wear a tie is to fire someone


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> Thanks everyone. They're lucky to be alive. The cop who was on scene was sure it was going to be fatal. My niece was in the rear passenger seat.



Fuck that looks bad. I have no idea how stressed the situation was for you and your family. My car is just slightly crushed at the back and I was terrified and shaky for a few days. Glad she's ok <3

oh and I'm very very unhappy since the beginning of 2k17 because there hasn't been any addition to BHM library. How about we all pitch in and pay Xyantha few hundred bucks to write something new?  ( or Ashblonde, Undine or Agouderia or, even better, all of them!)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Anjula said:


> oh and I'm very very unhappy since the beginning of 2k17 because there hasn't been any addition to BHM library. How about we all pitch in and pay Xyantha few hundred bucks to write something new?  ( or Ashblonde, Undine or Agouderia or, even better, all of them!)



I second this! For those authors and for me! I have a bunch of stories rattling around but its just finding the time to sequeeze them out. Hoping in august. Now - you other great authors and authressessessesss - comon, dish out! 

We need the word porn...!


----------



## rabbitislove

Anjula said:


> Fuck that looks bad. I have no idea how stressed the situation was for you and your family. My car is just slightly crushed at the back and I was terrified and shaky for a few days. Glad she's ok <3
> 
> oh and I'm very very unhappy since the beginning of 2k17 because there hasn't been any addition to BHM library. How about we all pitch in and pay Xyantha few hundred bucks to write something new?  ( or Ashblonde, Undine or Agouderia or, even better, all of them!)



Weren't you writing a BHM fic Anjula? I agree with you though. There has been a lack of smut!


----------



## agouderia

Anjula said:


> oh and I'm very very unhappy since the beginning of 2k17 because there hasn't been any addition to BHM library. How about we all pitch in and pay Xyantha few hundred bucks to write something new?  ( or Ashblonde, Undine or Agouderia or, even better, all of them!)



:blush: :blush: :blush: - feels very guilty.

It's true, I haven't been taking good enough care of my fictional friends .. and also of interested readers.

But I have written up most of the finale of "Energetic Expansions" - just haven't had the peace of mind to pull the scenes together, decide on the focus to wrap it up and post it.

I'm also guilty of having on the side, in snippets started with a new story- but I don't know whether the story line is PC enough for the Dims library and audience.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I kind of feel the same way, agouderia. Some of the more kinky stuff stays in my own library.


----------



## Anjula

agouderia said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush: - feels very guilty.
> 
> It's true, i haven't been taking good enough care of my fictional friends .. And also of interested readers.
> 
> But i have written up most of the finale of "energetic expansions" - just haven't had the peace of mind to pull the scenes together, decide on the focus to wrap it up and post it.
> 
> I'm also guilty of having on the side, in snippets started with a new story- but i don't know whether the story line is pc enough for the dims library and audience.





xyantha reborn said:


> i kind of feel the same way, agouderia. Some of the more kinky stuff stays in my own library.




post all the hardcore kinky stuff! I pay in gold and forever gratitude

Seriously ladies, my imagination is so poor lately I can't put anything together. I have a scrap of a story written because since 2010 Im used to you all spoiling me with premium content and now I'm a drug addict without my stimulants so I have to do something lol


----------



## ashblonde

Anjula said:


> oh and I'm very very unhappy since the beginning of 2k17 because there hasn't been any addition to BHM library. How about we all pitch in and pay Xyantha few hundred bucks to write something new?  ( or Ashblonde, Undine or Agouderia or, even better, all of them!)



Its like you just ask, and voila, finally, some new stories appear


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

:smitten::smitten:

---

My sister went away for a month and left her cat with her boyfriend but left me as the primary contact for the 22 yo cats health. So of course the cat is now trying to die while she is gone. Getting bad shits and lethargic, but is eating. But apparently the diarreah is something he often does, so now he is playing chicken with a vet date. The worst past is my sister has no money for a big vet trip (plus he is so old) so my instruction is basically if he cant make it to put him down. This sucks.


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> :smitten::smitten:
> 
> ---
> 
> My sister went away for a month and left her cat with her boyfriend but left me as the primary contact for the 22 yo cats health. So of course the cat is now trying to die while she is gone. Getting bad shits and lethargic, but is eating. But apparently the diarreah is something he often does, so now he is playing chicken with a vet date. The worst past is my sister has no money for a big vet trip (plus he is so old) so my instruction is basically if he cant make it to put him down. This sucks.



This really does suck :/ 22yo is a very impressive age, he's almost as old as I am. It always saddens me when people can't afford to treat their animals, it must be s terrible feeling not being able to help your friend.


----------



## Tad

One of my priorities in my new job was getting some cross-training happening, I have two people who are the only ones who really know what it is that they do. But between vacations and rush-jobs it hasn't been easy, so we've only just covered the tip of the iceberg so far.... and one of those two key people just gave his two week notice. This is going to end up being a clusterf***, as there is no way to get a full brain dump on all the little tweaks of what he does within two weeks, nor will we be able to replace him that quickly, nor are any of the other people as broadly competent as he is. Also I'm predicting some long days on my part as I try to master as much as possible of what he is doing, and then as I cover off a lot of it until we have him replaced.

(he was on vacation the first week I was here, so I'm pretty sure his departure is not my fault -- he must have been looking before we first met. And I think we've gotten along well. And technically he doesn't even report to me. But I still feel like I failed to head this off, somehow).


----------



## Tad

One of my priorities in my new job was getting some cross-training happening, I have two people who are the only ones who really know what it is that they do. But between vacations and rush-jobs it hasn't been easy, so we've only just covered the tip of the iceberg so far.... and one of those two key people just gave his two week notice. This is going to end up being a clusterf***, as there is no way to get a full brain dump on all the little tweaks of what he does within two weeks, nor will we be able to replace him that quickly, nor are any of the other people as broadly competent as he is. Also I'm predicting some long days on my part as I try to master as much as possible of what he is doing, and then as I cover off a lot of it until we have him replaced.

(he was on vacation the first week I was here, so I'm pretty sure his departure is not my fault -- he must have been looking before we first met. And I think we've gotten along well. And technically he doesn't even report to me. But I still feel like I failed to head this off, somehow).


----------



## loopytheone

Gonna be quitting my job on a sunday. Still going in on saturdays but I'm done with sundays for a number of reasons.

The stress is making me ill, it is costing me a lot of money, I'm getting harrassed and threatened on my way to work and... well, the final straw is my boss bringing in somebody new to 'help' because he doesn't think I'm objective enough.

I only worked sundays to begin with as a personal favour to my boss, who I consider a friend. If this is how he is going to repay my years of covering his back and doing half his job for him, then I'm done. I'll stick to just saturdays with my other boss.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My boss is literally the worst boss I have ever worked under. I seriously hope I can find a new job and in so doing...make her life as painful as possible.

It took two years to get me to this point, and to the point coworkers are staring and murmuring at her behaviour. Time to move on!!


----------



## Anjula

I'm sorry for both of you. Horrible bosses is something I never had to deal with but I can imagine it makes life difficult. I hope you will find a new amazing job filled with great opportunities that's gonna make you happy and fulfilled.


----------



## Tad

How did the quitting Sundays go, Loopy?

Xy: any chance that something will be done about your boss anytime soon?

The only thing that I'm unhappy about is that Summer is almost done, but by the weather it only felt like it started a few weeks ago. I want more shorts weather, darn it!


----------



## lille

I'm on day two of being home sick. I feel miserable and Archer doesn't undstand why I won't get up and play with him.


----------



## Kompliziert

Sorry to hear that, Lille. That sounds terrible, being sick is never fun! I hope you are able to play with Archer soon!

I'm sad that I've never been able to flirt, let alone make out with, a BHM. Somehow everybody I know is skinny. Not to mention, I am very much in love with my partner, who is rail thin, and who doesn't want to gain an ounce. I'd never want to cheat on them or leave them, so instead I just have to dream about what it could be like with someone whose body turned me on. I'm so fortunate to really love my partner, but it feels like the death of my sexuality that I was never able to hook up with someone large. I just wish I could experience it, at least once in my life. A beautiful, sexy man I could caress and cuddle. I guess I just wasn't meant to have what I want.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Today has been a sad day for me. My parents and I had to put our dog, Cookie, to sleep due to pain. Pain that turned out to be organ failure. You were always there for me, to see me go from kid to adult, male to female. 

R.I.P Cookie
2005-2017 :'(


----------



## Tad

RIP Cookie.

And condolences to you and your family.


----------



## lille

Iannathedriveress said:


> Today has been a sad day for me. My parents and I had to put our dog, Cookie, to sleep due to pain. Pain that turned out to be organ failure. You were always there for me, to see me go from kid to adult, male to female.
> 
> R.I.P Cookie
> 2005-2017 :'(





I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BurgerMePlease

So sorry for your loss!
Losing a pet is hard  




Iannathedriveress said:


> Today has been a sad day for me. My parents and I had to put our dog, Cookie, to sleep due to pain. Pain that turned out to be organ failure. You were always there for me, to see me go from kid to adult, male to female.
> 
> R.I.P Cookie
> 2005-2017 :'(


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> I want more shorts weather, darn it!



So all those warm days in October (!!) must have made you happy?


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> So all those warm days in October (!!) must have made you happy?




They did make for much biking and wearing of shorts. But honestly it was getting eerie by the end of the month--so consistently nice that late in October is not normal!


----------



## ODFFA

I just overheard my mom talking shit about me to her friend on the phone. I'm shaking. More from fear than anger, which feels so goddamn disempowering. I keep telling myself "Whyyy would you give the remotest fuck what this woman thinks of you?" But I just... do. And I hate it. And I hate her. And I don't want to be affected by her anymore.


----------



## agouderia

ODFFA said:


> I just overheard my mom talking shit about me to her friend on the phone. I'm shaking. More from fear than anger, which feels so goddamn disempowering. I keep telling myself "Whyyy would you give the remotest fuck what this woman thinks of you?" But I just... do. And I hate it. And I hate her. And I don't want to be affected by her anymore.



Hugs Odette - so sorry to hear that.

It's probably one of the most difficult things in life - finding out our own parents are not the best for us. No matter how well one can rationalize this on a purely intellectual level - on the emotional level it will always kick in and hurt. 

Strength and new sources of happiness for you!


----------



## Tad

Odette, ugh, that is awful. So sorry that your parents keep living down to worst expectations  I can't imagine how draining it must be for you.

Wishing you strength and small comforts.


----------



## ODFFA

agouderia said:


> Hugs Odette - so sorry to hear that.
> 
> It's probably one of the most difficult things in life - finding out our own parents are not the best for us. No matter how well one can rationalize this on a purely intellectual level - on the emotional level it will always kick in and hurt.
> 
> Strength and new sources of happiness for you!





Tad said:


> Odette, ugh, that is awful. So sorry that your parents keep living down to worst expectations  I can't imagine how draining it must be for you.
> 
> Wishing you strength and small comforts.




Can I just say... you two, among many others here, have been incredibly supportive. It astonishes me sometimes. I try my darnedest not to go overboard with these types of posts, and to counter them with some positivity, but some days I just cave and let it all out. I haven't sensed a word of exasperation from any of you amazing Dimsfolk. It's really more humbling than I can say. Thank you. :blush:


----------



## Tad

Looks like my Father has pretty severe esophageal cancer.

He is 82, and has been in exceptional health. Sooner or later that was going to change, but this went undetected for a long time so the very sudden very severe news has just left me numb for now. Still struggling to process this. Or in other words FAAAAAAACK!


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Looks like my Father has pretty severe esophageal cancer.
> 
> He is 82, and has been in exceptional health. Sooner or later that was going to change, but this went undetected for a long time so the very sudden very severe news has just left me numb for now. Still struggling to process this. Or in other words FAAAAAAACK!





I'm so sorry Tad. It's never easy to hear a loved one is ill and it's so hard when it's sudden like that. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Looks like my Father has pretty severe esophageal cancer.
> 
> He is 82, and has been in exceptional health. Sooner or later that was going to change, but this went undetected for a long time so the very sudden very severe news has just left me numb for now. Still struggling to process this. Or in other words FAAAAAAACK!



So sorry to hear this Tad. Sending you well wishes and positive thoughts for you and your family right now.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Looks like my Father has pretty severe esophageal cancer.
> 
> He is 82, and has been in exceptional health. Sooner or later that was going to change, but this went undetected for a long time so the very sudden very severe news has just left me numb for now. Still struggling to process this. Or in other words FAAAAAAACK!




Oh no, Tad!  I'm so sorry you've had such news out of nowhere like that. Much love and strength to you and your family.


----------



## Tad

Thanks Lille, Leo, and Odette. I appreciate it.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Looks like my Father has pretty severe esophageal cancer.
> 
> He is 82, and has been in exceptional health. Sooner or later that was going to change, but this went undetected for a long time so the very sudden very severe news has just left me numb for now. Still struggling to process this. Or in other words FAAAAAAACK!




I know guys aren't supposed to do this, but you need a hug?

(((Tad)))


----------



## Tad

Hugs are cool. Thanks man.


----------



## hommecreux

Unhappy today about the dating scene for SSBHM's on feedism dating sites. Just wow... I can't believe how crazy everyone is about begging for money on these "social" fat sites. Not only that, but the number of fake profiles that are just people trying to get you to send pics and post them up on tumblr and co. It's hard enough to meet with and connect with people due to the sheer number of other options it seems like everyone else has on these sites. Where can a cherubic guy to talk to real people?!?! *throws hands up*


----------



## lille

I had a stress dream that shot up my anxiety. I haven't been able to bring it down and it's to the point where Archer trying to get me to play with him while I eat breakfast (which happened every morning) frustrated me to the point of tears so I had to call out of work. Today I was supposed to cover at the psych hospital, I love being there, I've never called out on a hospital day.


----------



## loopytheone

Piggies are sick again.

Meg had a bladder infection/sludge that needs a special diet and oral medication twice a day.

Missy has ovarian cysts. I either need for have her operated on, or need to give her hormone injections. Operations are a huge deal for piggies, the average rate of recovery from spaying is ~75%. Which is good, but, you know, 25% chance of her dying is terrifying.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Piggies are sick again.
> 
> Meg had a bladder infection/sludge that needs a special diet and oral medication twice a day.
> 
> Missy has ovarian cysts. I either need for have her operated on, or need to give her hormone injections. Operations are a huge deal for piggies, the average rate of recovery from spaying is ~75%. Which is good, but, you know, 25% chance of her dying is terrifying.




I'm so sorry loopy. Hopefully they get to feeling better soon. It's so hard when a pet is sick.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Piggies are sick again.
> 
> Meg had a bladder infection/sludge that needs a special diet and oral medication twice a day.
> 
> Missy has ovarian cysts. I either need for have her operated on, or need to give her hormone injections. Operations are a huge deal for piggies, the average rate of recovery from spaying is ~75%. Which is good, but, you know, 25% chance of her dying is terrifying.



Awww =/ Good luck with the two of them, Loops. Let us know how they get on. You should rep them in that thread in the Lounge sometime :happy:

I actually have some unhappy news along the same line. One of my puppies died very suddenly today, of septicemia, after killing a rat she'd found in the house last night. (Due to the drought, many critters are invading houses looking for water.) It still feels so surreal that she's gone. Just hours ago she was still playing and jumping around like a jack-in-a-box. The bacteria got to her brain and within less than 2 hours she was barely conscious. RIP little Nani. You were the life of the puppy party.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg that is so scary! I am so sorry...

And to you, loops!


----------



## Tad

That is devastating, Odette. My heart goes out to everyone who loved her.

loopy, best health wishes to your poor pigs. Sounds draining for you, so wishes of energy and strength your way too.


----------



## loopytheone

So sorry to hear that ODFFA, that is absolutely heartbreaking.

Thank you for the well wishes everyone, I will keep you informed on the piggies progress.


----------



## KingBuu

Nothing, now


----------



## loopytheone

My beautiful baby girl, Missy, died today. She had been sick for a few days, but I was forced between having an operation with a 5% success rate, watching her suffer or having her put to sleep. She was so brave. 

RIP Mistletoe


----------



## LeoGibson

I’m so sorry to hear that Loopy. I know much she meant to you and how hard that decision is.


----------



## lille

I am so so sorry Loopy. Sending lots of warm fuzzy thoughts your way. Sounds like you did everything you could to prevent her from suffering. She was lucky to have you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

So sorry about your adorable Mistletoe, Loops.
Odette- so sorry about the loss of your pup


----------



## Tad

So sorry, Loopy.


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks everyone. I would have moved heaven and earth for that girl but in the end, there was nothing I could do to fix it. They are doing an autopsy today to try and understand exactly what went wrong. She had an intestinal blockage and fluid in the abdomen. I will let you all know the results in case it is something that might be preventable in someone else's pet.


----------



## agouderia

So sorry Loopy - it is so painful to see a beloved little four-legged family member suffer and then pass away.


----------



## Maize

I'm leaving for a big trip after work, and I have a TON of work to get done, but my brain just doesn't want to get in gear! I want to GOOOO!!!!!! I should know better than to plan to work on the day I'm starting a vacation.


----------



## loopytheone

I got Missy's autopsy results back today. Her intestines were thickened and blocked with a mass. Combined with her ovaries (which were abnormal, even for cystic ones) I'm pretty sure she had cancer. There wasn't anything anyone could have done. 

Missy was pretty badly inbred - her parents were brother and sister - and I don't know if that made her more susceptible to such things. I knew she wouldn't live a full life and I'm lucky to have had her for as long as I did. 

RIP Mistletoe


----------



## lille

Realized I was one sidedly trying to hold up a friendship. He didn't even bother to say congratulations when I got married.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

After about...18 months of going literally non stop, with an average of 6 hours of sleep (or less) a night, I am feeling really burnt out. I've been working full time at my job (promotion is lined up), competing to get on the national team in dog sports (so close!), doing full school time (being an adult means you have no tolerance for BS), AND teaching part time to pay for the dog shit/perhaps line myself up to talk over the business in a decade (share, damnit!).

The sort where my brain almost gets micro REM while awake - I parked my car and was thinking about something. I kind of jerked my head up and ten minutes had passed. Not tired, not sleepy, just...zoned out. Or I am like "OH! remember to submit that form!" then it is GONE from my brain until I goldfish the memory.

If I can just hold out another...two months? I can at least take a break from school, and the competitions will die down a wee bit...

...but it makes it really hard to write a third year essay on closed systems in Africa, historical colonialism, and GDP vs GNP...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After about...18 months of going literally non stop, with an average of 6 hours of sleep (or less) a night, I am feeling really burnt out. I've been working full time at my job (promotion is lined up), competing to get on the national team in dog sports (so close!), doing full school time (being an adult means you have no tolerance for BS), AND teaching part time to pay for the dog shit/perhaps line myself up to talk over the business in a decade (share, damnit!).
> 
> The sort where my brain almost gets micro REM while awake - I parked my car and was thinking about something. I kind of jerked my head up and ten minutes had passed. Not tired, not sleepy, just...zoned out. Or I am like "OH! remember to submit that form!" then it is GONE from my brain until I goldfish the memory.
> 
> If I can just hold out another...two months? I can at least take a break from school, and the competitions will die down a wee bit...
> 
> ...but it makes it really hard to write a third year essay on closed systems in Africa, historical colonialism, and GDP vs GNP...


I totally know this feeling the other day I woke up after only like 10 hours of sleep. I lay in bed for another two hours but couldn't sleep any more even though I really wanted to. I recommend crystal meth or coke to help with the alertness. Also congrats on the promotion and national dog team!

Or you could like, you know, get some sleep before you die in a fiery auto crash.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Not really today but the other day. My order from a cosmetic company is missing. I don't know what's wrong with USPS.


----------



## loopytheone

I just found out that my old dog's daughter died today. She was very special to me, we were close with her owners and she was like another one of our own. Feeling like this makes me never want to own another pet.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I just found out that my old dog's daughter died today. She was very special to me, we were close with her owners and she was like another one of our own. Feeling like this makes me never want to own another pet.


I am so sorry loopy.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> I just found out that my old dog's daughter died today. She was very special to me, we were close with her owners and she was like another one of our own. Feeling like this makes me never want to own another pet.



Oh no  You've had a few pet tragedies in a short space of time. Take care of yourself, Loops. We're thinking of you.


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks guys. This leaves our boy, Freedom, as the last surviving one of Luna's puppies, the litter that were born on my 16th birthday. It seems like yesterday I was watching them be born and teaching them how to eat and now poof... only one of the 9 left.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> Thanks guys. This leaves our boy, Freedom, as the last surviving one of Luna's puppies, the litter that were born on my 16th birthday. It seems like yesterday I was watching them be born and teaching them how to eat and now poof... only one of the 9 left.



So sorry 

Are there any grandpups? Some of the joy is in the lineage too...watching Luna's personality and characteristics pop up in her pups.

(For non breeder folk i'm not being flippant; my breeder cries sometimes seeing her original dogs traits shine through, generations later, either physical or personality quirk).


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So sorry
> 
> Are there any grandpups? Some of the joy is in the lineage too...watching Luna's personality and characteristics pop up in her pups.
> 
> (For non breeder folk i'm not being flippant; my breeder cries sometimes seeing her original dogs traits shine through, generations later, either physical or personality quirk).



Yeah, there are two, Barney and Rosie, who lived with mummy Misty. Rosie doesn't seem to be fertile, but Barney has sired three litters so far, including our own little terror, Kiki. Kiki herself is being bred in the autumn of this year, so fingers crossed for great-great grandbabies.

I've been so lucky to be close to Misty and Barney and Rosie, and to get to see almost all of Barney's babies growing up. We run into them a lot, in shows, training classes and events and yeah, every single one of them reminds me of one of their relatives in some way. Kiki in particular is the image of Misty, but with Rosie/Sirius's coat. She looks and acts a lot like Luna as well, which is why we originally picked her.

As for the crying thing... I admit, I cried more than once seeing Kiki brushed up because she looked like Luna. And I cried the first time I saw Rosie at a show because she looks just like her Uncle Sirius, who died in our arms when he was 18 months old.


----------



## Tad

Last week I lost my trusty Blackberry Priv, with its slide out keyboard. I'm back to a basic Android phone and after a week .... I sure do miss the physical keyboard. I find I'm much less spot to attempt to make posts of any real substance because the writing process is so much more effort. I'm trying to get used to slide typing, but so far it is pretty exhausting because of how much focus i'm putting into it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> Last week I lost my trusty Blackberry Priv, with its slide out keyboard. I'm back to a basic Android phone and after a week .... I sure do miss the physical keyboard. I find I'm much less spot to attempt to make posts of any real substance because the writing process is so much more effort. I'm trying to get used to slide typing, but so far it is pretty exhausting because of how much focus i'm putting into it.



I go manua keys on screen - slide is too hard, and i accept my atrocious typos =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I go manua keys on screen - slide is too hard, and i accept my atrocious typos =p



See? Man u al


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> See? Man u al


Lol

Also lost a lot of photos and music. I gotta learn to back things up.


----------



## DragonFly

I totally missed the rather cute and pudgy UPS guy today.


----------



## Tad

Been a bit of a week, in ways from the trivial to possibly less so.

At the trivial level, I'm going on some training for work later in October, four nights away in a suburb of Toronto. The classes will eat up most of each day, but I was looking forward doing some shopping down there, possibly making my way into Toronto proper to meet up with some people for dinner, and maybe an evening of eating way too much. Now I found out that my boss and some other people from my new department are also going to it, and it is right beside my company's Mississauga office where a couple of more people in our group are, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to do a fair bit of work socializing after the classes are done. I was just looking forward to a little alone time, sigh.

That pettiness out of the way, my Father's cancer has been getting much better in most areas, but seems to have spread into his spinal column. Doctor thinks they can deal with that with a focused round of radiation therapy, but that will a) put a pause on the chemotherapy that has been helping with the rest of it, and b) generally suck massively for him. From what I understand, miserable as chemo can be, radiation is worse.

And finally I had an optometrist appointment this week, and he found that I have some glaucoma starting in one eye. Hopefully can be stopped or extremely slowed down with treatment to lower the pressure in my eyes (drops, and if they don't work surgery). Apparently I've lost a lot of the upper peripheral vision in one eye, and there is the risk of more loss, although hopefully that can be stopped or slowed down. Probably an unnoticeable loss of quality of life, but has the potential to be much worse. The discovery has left me feeling rather old, all told.

Lots of people are dealing with far, far, worse every day, and life is generally very good. I'm just feeling a bit down from things all the same.


----------



## LizzieJones

lille said:


> Realized I was one sidedly trying to hold up a friendship.



I seemed to be doing that myself for the last 10 days. Finally decided tonight it's time to let him go.

I'll miss him for sure but I don't think it's mutual on his end. 

A girl can tell these things.


----------



## rellis10

I don't know what to say anymore, I really don't. I tried so much to reassure, to put her mind at ease. I don't know what I said in an admission that my mental state is pretty broken right now. I just don't know how I keep causing pain. 

I never wanted to hurt, I never even wanted to become so distant, but I had to because I can't let go of something that ended years ago otherwise.

I just want her to take me off whatever pedestal I'm on. Keep all the memories you want but forget about who I am now and find happiness.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Tad said:


> Been a bit of a week, in ways from the trivial to possibly less so.
> 
> At the trivial level, I'm going on some training for work later in October, four nights away in a suburb of Toronto. The classes will eat up most of each day, but I was looking forward doing some shopping down there, possibly making my way into Toronto proper to meet up with some people for dinner, and maybe an evening of eating way too much. Now I found out that my boss and some other people from my new department are also going to it, and it is right beside my company's Mississauga office where a couple of more people in our group are, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to do a fair bit of work socializing after the classes are done. I was just looking forward to a little alone time, sigh.
> 
> That pettiness out of the way, my Father's cancer has been getting much better in most areas, but seems to have spread into his spinal column. Doctor thinks they can deal with that with a focused round of radiation therapy, but that will a) put a pause on the chemotherapy that has been helping with the rest of it, and b) generally suck massively for him. From what I understand, miserable as chemo can be, radiation is worse.
> 
> And finally I had an optometrist appointment this week, and he found that I have some glaucoma starting in one eye. Hopefully can be stopped or extremely slowed down with treatment to lower the pressure in my eyes (drops, and if they don't work surgery). Apparently I've lost a lot of the upper peripheral vision in one eye, and there is the risk of more loss, although hopefully that can be stopped or slowed down. Probably an unnoticeable loss of quality of life, but has the potential to be much worse. The discovery has left me feeling rather old, all told.
> 
> Lots of people are dealing with far, far, worse every day, and life is generally very good. I'm just feeling a bit down from things all the same.


I just want to hug you and take all your pain away if not just for a little while.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I have the flu and a lot of things that I need to take care of.


----------



## Tad

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I have the flu and a lot of things that I need to take care of.



Having to do things while sick is the worst. I hope you can push some of the stuff off until later, and rest as much as you can. And don't forget to keep your fluids up!


----------



## loopytheone

Rellis, Tad, I want to give you both such big hugs right now.


----------



## agouderia

Tad - I feel for you regarding the optometrist. 
As if a life of being near-sighted isn't bad enough - this comes as a really nasty after-dish. 
My own last optometrist appointments' showed the same tendency (though no effects yet) - not funny at all.
Sincerely hope the treatment works well for you.


----------



## loopytheone

I have glaucoma in my family, with my great-grandma and my aunt having it. It can usually be controlled okay with drops when caught early so hopefully everything will be okay for you both.


----------



## lille

I am exhausted and completely emotionally drained. After a long illness and has several recent declines my husband's grandfather died last night. My aunt died less than 1 month ago. Just had a long day at work and now I am going to my in-laws to help pick out pictures for the funeral. It would be nice if the world could just stop and give me a break for a little while.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lille said:


> I am exhausted and completely emotionally drained. After a long illness and has several recent declines my husband's grandfather died last night. My aunt died less than 1 month ago. Just had a long day at work and now I am going to my in-laws to help pick out pictures for the funeral. It would be nice if the world could just stop and give me a break for a little while.



I know that feeling. Sometimes it helps me to recall this poem of Piet Hein's:

Sometimes, worn out with toil and endeavor,
I wish I could sleep forever and ever.
But then this reflection my longing allays:
I shall be doing it, one of these days.


----------



## rellis10

The date I was expecting to have last night didn't happen after all. A reason would be a good thing, but that hasn't happened either.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> I am exhausted and completely emotionally drained. After a long illness and has several recent declines my husband's grandfather died last night. My aunt died less than 1 month ago. Just had a long day at work and now I am going to my in-laws to help pick out pictures for the funeral. It would be nice if the world could just stop and give me a break for a little while.



That sounds so emotionally draining. I hope you get a chance to re-charge some soon.


----------



## wrenchboy

I guess this is almost every day. So does it still count?
I am an over the road truck driver and I love my job. 
One of my biggest frustrations is when I need to change lanes sometimes I have to be rude and over aggressive because hardly nobody will let me in. I end up cutting people off and making people angry. I get it. Who wants a big slow moving truck in front? Hey, we have a job to do under federally mandated rules. So we need to get where we need to go too. Next time you complain about truck drivers remember how you get nearly everything you own. From your cellphone to your car to your food to the supplies that built your home. It was transported by a truck.
So please, let us in and we will get out of your way as quickly as we can.


----------



## wrenchboy

Oh, and I personally apologize for the rude truck drivers that follow way too close to a car trying to intimidate them into going faster or moving out of their way. It is extremely dangerous. They are not professionals and should not be in command of that truck .


----------



## Funtastic curves

Breaking the news to my daughter that a close family member passed.


----------



## Tad

When my son was born, I got home about 4:30 in the morning, and I just had to tell someone. So I logged onto the then Dimensions chat room, and someone I knew was in, and I told her.

The chat room is long gone, but again I'm in need of telling _ someone _ and this time it is 11pm.

My father passed away a little while ago. We are waiting for the cremeation services to come and pick up his body. It just feels incredibly surreal, like he is away and we'll be telling him this story next week.

Today he was not responsive, but last night he was still aware enough to greet visitors. Tuesday night he was still getting around with a walker and had dinner with guests. Eight months ago he and my Mom took a three week road trip, driving the whole way. Fuck cancer.

PS the wintery weather had broken today in favor of rain. Pathetic Fallacy always did seem to follow him around.


----------



## LeoGibson

I’m so sorry for your loss Tad. I know how it feels to lose your father and you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Angel

Often times I feel that my words are inadequate. Attempting to convey my thoughts and how I feel seems so insufficiently diminutive. My written expressions of sentiment and/or empathy are more than just words on a screen. There are heart felt emotions behind the mere words.

I believe that death is a part of the process of life. I look at death as a transition, not a finality. Just recently, I have experienced the most difficult thing ever in my life. I lost my best friend and only sibling. I found that no matter how deep my personal convictions, or how strong my belief or faith, that losing my brother has left an encompassing void and emptiness that is more than I can bear at times. I understand the brokenheartedness and the intense grief of losing someone. Sometimes the emotional pain becomes physical and I hear a woman crying out in mourning. The tears are uncontrollable and it feels like the weight of the world is pressing against my physical body. Sometimes I wish I could just curl up into fetal position, then into a tight ball, and just get smaller and smaller until I wouldn't feel anything anymore.

It has been almost 21 years since my dad passed away. So often I wish I could talk to him. I do talk to him, but I mean I wish I could hear his voice and his words of wisdom. I could always go to him. He understood me. As much I miss both him and my brother, I wouldn't want either of them to ever have to return to the life of pain here on earth. The one thing that I "gained" after losing my dad was the desire to always share how I feel when I love someone. When I love someone, I want them to know without ever a shadow of doubt. I wouldn't want anyone to ever question whether or not I cared about them.

Tad, I am sorry to read about the loss of your father. Life isn't always fair. I do not understand why some who are "good" have to suffer so, and those who are evil seem to joyously go about life unscathed. The only thing I can reconcile within my mind is that when we or a loved one becomes ill and suffers in life, that that time given during an illness allows us to develop bonds and memories that we otherwise would not have developed; and those memories become cathartic during the grief process that follows.

Know that others here understand and care. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Like Angel, I know that words are inadequate, but words are all I have to give. I 'll be thinking of you and wishing you comfort.


----------



## Tad

Thank you all so much.


----------



## HungryGirl

Tad said:


> Thank you all so much.


I'm sorry Tad. Losing someone sucks.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tad said:


> Thank you all so much.


Tad, I am so sorry as well. I wish I had saw this sooner. I lost my father almost 11 years ago and I still think about it every time February rolls around.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Tad said:


> When my son was born, I got home about 4:30 in the morning, and I just had to tell someone. So I logged onto the then Dimensions chat room, and someone I knew was in, and I told her.
> 
> The chat room is long gone, but again I'm in need of telling _ someone _ and this time it is 11pm.
> 
> My father passed away a little while ago. We are waiting for the cremeation services to come and pick up his body. It just feels incredibly surreal, like he is away and we'll be telling him this story next week.
> 
> Today he was not responsive, but last night he was still aware enough to greet visitors. Tuesday night he was still getting around with a walker and had dinner with guests. Eight months ago he and my Mom took a three week road trip, driving the whole way. Fuck cancer.
> 
> PS the wintery weather had broken today in favor of rain. Pathetic Fallacy always did seem to follow him around.


First let me impart my condolences to you and your family. It is never easy to lose a family member and especially one you've known your whole life. Sounds like your dad was a fighter to the end and that he had a great spirit.

I lost my grandmother almost 3 years ago in a similar way as she passed right before my very eyes. I couldn't watch as they took her body away. It was so hard to see someone who had such verve throughout the entirety of my life just lose it so suddenly. It's one of the reasons I've resolved to live life more passionately from now on.


----------



## PolarKat

Tad said:


> The chat room is long gone, but again I'm in need of telling _ someone _ and this time it is 11pm.
> .



I know there's not much that can really be said in a time like this, but I send you and your family my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> When my son was born, I got home about 4:30 in the morning, and I just had to tell someone. So I logged onto the then Dimensions chat room, and someone I knew was in, and I told her.
> 
> The chat room is long gone, but again I'm in need of telling _ someone _ and this time it is 11pm.
> 
> My father passed away a little while ago. We are waiting for the cremeation services to come and pick up his body. It just feels incredibly surreal, like he is away and we'll be telling him this story next week.
> 
> Today he was not responsive, but last night he was still aware enough to greet visitors. Tuesday night he was still getting around with a walker and had dinner with guests. Eight months ago he and my Mom took a three week road trip, driving the whole way. Fuck cancer.
> 
> PS the wintery weather had broken today in favor of rain. Pathetic Fallacy always did seem to follow him around.


I am so sorry Tad. My husband just lost his grandfather and his grandmother described it the same way, like he was on a trip and would be back soon. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Crumbling

Just watched Madonna murder and hold a literal funeral for 'Like a Prayer' on live TV


----------



## lille

The house cost more than we were planning so I don’t get the puppy I’ve been waiting two years for. This female may or may not have one more litter in the future.


----------



## Volt01

My broken car/


----------



## sarahee543

I'm unhappy because I'm still adjusting to my partner moving out. He went 5 weeks ago. We are still together just now not living together. I miss him so much. I cried at bedtime last night because I miss cuddling up to him. I know lots of people live apart and have long term relationships that way, but it's never ever something I planned for. 
I'm sad and angry about the whole situation.


----------



## ODFFA

Awww, @sarahee543, sorry to hear you're having such a tough time  I'm glad you're still together, but that does sound like a very big, difficult change. I know when I'm going through anything like that, getting to sleep is an immense struggle. Truly wishing you so much luck during this transition period. Take it easy and be kind to yourself, because I know this kind of thing can really take its toll. <3


----------



## Tad

Echoing what Odette said. Long distance is truly tough at any point in a relationship, but especially when you have already been together for a good time. I hope you both manage to work out a routine that helps you get through this trying period.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I was so very sad. I don't have someone for having a conversation this Saturday night.


----------



## Volt01

im just upset because i made a foolish bet and im close to losing


----------



## Tad

Volt01 said:


> im just upset because i made a foolish bet and im close to losing



Hopefully this is not going to be too costly or painful, other than pride.


----------



## Volt01

Tad said:


> Hopefully this is not going to be too costly or painful, other than pride.


nah im just gonna lose $100 if i can't find a girlfriend.


----------



## Tad

But you are such a classic, cute, car -- who could resist?


----------



## Volt01

lol yea i don't got many takers


----------



## JackCivelli

There was this awesome one off sandwich shop near my office called Foghat Subs. It’s been there since forever. I’ve been eating there since I was about 13 years old. Covid ran it out of business a couple of weeks ago and I’m probably more sad about it than I ought to be.


----------



## Dayeme35

BigChaz said:


> Actually I have something I am genuinely unhappy about. I found out today that most schools have banned the reading of To Kill a Mockingbird from the school curriculums. That pisses me off so bad. I read that book in school when I was about 15 years old and to this day it is one of the best books I have ever read. I remember even back then, when I was a dumb shithead, how much I learned reading that book.


Thats also one of my favorite books and The movie is one of my personal faves as well. Schools aren't the same as they used to be sad to say,


----------



## Tad

JackCivelli said:


> There was this awesome one off sandwich shop near my office called Foghat Subs. It’s been there since forever. I’ve been eating there since I was about 13 years old. Covid ran it out of business a couple of weeks ago and I’m probably more sad about it than I ought to be.



I get that, it is both a good sandwich shop and part of your personal history, so a loss in two ways. Sorry that it couldn't make it


----------



## GrowingBoy

JackCivelli said:


> There was this awesome one off sandwich shop near my office.... It’s been there since forever... Covid ran it out of business a couple of weeks ago and I’m probably more sad about it than I ought to be.



In downtown Tacoma, some flagship restaurants are closing for good, and hotels are boarded up. There is considerable fear of what might be coming if this continues. Clothing stores and bowling alleys are also closing.


----------



## wrenchboy

I am unhappy because guitar legend Eddie Van Halen has passed away at the age of 65


----------



## Colonial Warrior

wrenchboy said:


> I am unhappy because guitar legend Eddie Van Halen has passed away at the age of 65


There is a thread I made yesterday. You can participate on it.





__





RIP, Eddie Van Halen!


This Tuesday morning, a legend of rock and roll passed away. Eddie Van Halen has lost his battle with cancer at 65. Born in Netherlands and raised in California, Van Halen will always be remembered by those like me enjoyed his innovation on the sound of hard rock along with other members of his...




www.dimensionsmagazine.com


----------



## Volt01

Colonial Warrior said:


> There is a thread I made yesterday. You can participate on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP, Eddie Van Halen!
> 
> 
> This Tuesday morning, a legend of rock and roll passed away. Eddie Van Halen has lost his battle with cancer at 65. Born in Netherlands and raised in California, Van Halen will always be remembered by those like me enjoyed his innovation on the sound of hard rock along with other members of his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dimensionsmagazine.com


Ditto. nobody can ever play spanish fly like him. he also did the guitar on the ever so popular surf song.


----------



## SSBHM

politics in america


----------



## agouderia

SSBHM said:


> politics in america


.... the entire rest of the world is with you. ...


----------



## ODFFA

We can't move into our new place on the 3rd as planned. The whole sale has fallen through. Thankfully, it's due to seller incompetence, so we'll get our deposit back etc. What's happened to us with this whole process just feels so unjust, it's like I could choke on the ridiculousness of it.

This is as close to homeless as I've ever felt and I am... Freaking. The fuck. Out. I know we're not homeless. We're still incredibly privileged, and we'll most likely be okay. But I just can't help the sheer panic that's coursing through me right now. We are two women alone in a crime-ridden country after all. We have only a week to find a place to rent.

I just feel so foundationless and unstable. 

Sorry, Dims. None of my friends are around right now, and I just HAD to get this out.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

ODFFA said:


> We can't move into our new place on the 3rd as planned. The whole sale has fallen through. Thankfully, it's due to seller incompetence, so we'll get our deposit back etc. What's happened to us with this whole process just feels so unjust, it's like I could choke on the ridiculousness of it.
> 
> This is as close to homeless as I've ever felt and I am... Freaking. The fuck. Out. I know we're not homeless. We're still incredibly privileged, and we'll most likely be okay. But I just can't help the sheer panic that's coursing through me right now. We are two women alone in a crime-ridden country after all. We have only a week to find a place to rent.
> 
> I just feel so foundationless and unstable.
> 
> Sorry, Dims. None of my friends are around right now, and I just HAD to get this out.


Sorry for that. Here you have friends to share. My best wishes your problems with your housing will be solved ASAP!


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> We can't move into our new place on the 3rd as planned. The whole sale has fallen through. Thankfully, it's due to seller incompetence, so we'll get our deposit back etc. What's happened to us with this whole process just feels so unjust, it's like I could choke on the ridiculousness of it.
> 
> This is as close to homeless as I've ever felt and I am... Freaking. The fuck. Out. I know we're not homeless. We're still incredibly privileged, and we'll most likely be okay. But I just can't help the sheer panic that's coursing through me right now. We are two women alone in a crime-ridden country after all. We have only a week to find a place to rent.
> 
> I just feel so foundationless and unstable.
> 
> Sorry, Dims. None of my friends are around right now, and I just HAD to get this out.


That sounds incredibly stressful, Odette! Best of luck on finding somewhere acceptable on such short notice, and then on finding somewhere you want to be longer term


----------



## squeezablysoft

ODFFA said:


> We can't move into our new place on the 3rd as planned. The whole sale has fallen through. Thankfully, it's due to seller incompetence, so we'll get our deposit back etc. What's happened to us with this whole process just feels so unjust, it's like I could choke on the ridiculousness of it.
> 
> This is as close to homeless as I've ever felt and I am... Freaking. The fuck. Out. I know we're not homeless. We're still incredibly privileged, and we'll most likely be okay. But I just can't help the sheer panic that's coursing through me right now. We are two women alone in a crime-ridden country after all. We have only a week to find a place to rent.
> 
> I just feel so foundationless and unstable.
> 
> Sorry, Dims. None of my friends are around right now, and I just HAD to get this out.



Aww, I know moving is rough under any circumstances but when plans fall through at the last minute and you have to scramble to pull things together that can really stress you out. *Big squishy hug* <3


----------



## ODFFA

Thank you so, so much, everyone! Everything is still very much up in the air, but thanks to some developments, there's a slight possibility the sale might not fall through after all. We're planning for all eventualities, so we'll see. I'm still a bit of a mess, but there's a glimmer of hope on the horizon. Thanks so much again for the support. I won't soon forget it, especially since I've been gone from Dims for a while. You guys are amazing


----------



## JackCivelli

Mel is away in Oklahoma, taking care of her sick dad and running his business. I miss her a lot and I’m sad for her family


----------



## Mel KM

I’m so tired.


----------



## Mel KM

Update: 
My dad passed early this morning. He was sick for a long time and I’m grateful his suffering is over, but there’s a hollowness now that I can’t ignore. Nothing will ever be the same in my family again. 
I want to go home so bad, but I’m still here in OKC trying to figure out what to do with his shop.


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> Update:
> My dad passed early this morning. He was sick for a long time and I’m grateful his suffering is over, but there’s a hollowness now that I can’t ignore. Nothing will ever be the same in my family again.
> I want to go home so bad, but I’m still here in OKC trying to figure out what to do with his shop.



So sorry to hear. Condolences.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mel KM said:


> Update:
> My dad passed early this morning. He was sick for a long time and I’m grateful his suffering is over, but there’s a hollowness now that I can’t ignore. Nothing will ever be the same in my family again.
> I want to go home so bad, but I’m still here in OKC trying to figure out what to do with his shop.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Tad

I'm so sorry for you and all who knew your Dad, Mel. It is good that his suffering is done, but the loss doesn't feel any less for it. (my father died of cancer just about two years ago, and I know it is still affecting me. The first year in particular I felt really detached from the world. All the sensible words in the world didn't change those feelings).

Having to deal with his shop, in a strange city, at this time, on top of all that? Wow, what a tough situation. Best of luck on finding a straightforward solution that will let you move on as soon as possible.


----------



## ODFFA

Exactly what Tad said. Wishing you and your family all the support, strength, care and self-care at this time <3


----------



## Fuzzy

I tried to install DoorDash on my phone and all it really did is screw up my FB account's relationship with my cell number. *sulk*


----------



## Mel KM

Tad said:


> I'm so sorry for you and all who knew your Dad, Mel. It is good that his suffering is done, but the loss doesn't feel any less for it. (my father died of cancer just about two years ago, and I know it is still affecting me. The first year in particular I felt really detached from the world. All the sensible words in the world didn't change those feelings).
> 
> Having to deal with his shop, in a strange city, at this time, on top of all that? Wow, what a tough situation. Best of luck on finding a straightforward solution that will let you move on as soon as possible.


Thank you. I’m sorry for your loss as well. It’s rough losing a parent.

Fortunately, everything is taken care of. My mom and sister finished with his estate, and my brothers and one of my cousins are running his shop, which is great because we really wanted to keep it in the family.
I’m finally headed home tomorrow, and honestly all I feel is relief. Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement


----------



## RVGleason

@Mel KM 
So sorry for your loss. My condolences.


----------



## Tad

Mel KM said:


> I’m finally headed home tomorrow, and honestly all I feel is relief. Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement


I hope you have smooth travels and great relief once you are home.


----------



## MrSensible

To know that someone you loved and trusted could hurt you so deeply and suddenly and then carry on as if you never mattered to them at all. I don't think anything has ever made me feel so unhappy or bitter with the world.


----------



## cupcakeyoukillme

It's been a year as of yesterday that I haven't seen my Mom due to Covid-19. She turned 77 yesterday and lives in a nursing home. I read that visiting hours were supposed to resume soon but still no word yet.


----------



## littlefairywren

(((((@MrSensible)))))

(((((@cupcakeyoukillme)))))


----------



## Colonial Warrior

MrSensible said:


> To know that someone you loved and trusted could hurt you so deeply and suddenly and then carry on as if you never mattered to them at all. I don't think anything has ever made me feel so unhappy or bitter with the world.


I understand. I have felt the same earlier this year.


----------



## Tad

This isn't personal, but it is bugging me. The EU is currently blocking a shipment of 250 000 vaccine doses to Australia, from a European factory. The manufacturer is behind on planned deliveries to the EU because of production problems cutting into their volumes, and the EU decided to give themselves the power to block deliveries outside the block if in-block commitments are not being met. Mind you, this is not as bad as the US that is blocking any shipments of vaccine out of the country until they are done with their vaccinations.

OK, part of why I'm unhappy is personal -- I'm in Canada and our vaccinations are way behind the USA, UK, and a few other places, and part of the reason is this vaccine nationalism, and meanwhile my 83 years old mother still isn't vaccinated, and I don't expect to get a jab until at least July (and that is IF our shipments from European plants don't get blocked -- normally Canada would order vaccines from the huge plants in the US, but that wasn't possible this time).

What I'm _really _annoyed about, however, is long term economic stupidity of it all (it is going to drive a lot of inefficiences to cover political backsides) and how it normalizes the behavior of saying 'screw the rest of the world as long as we are taking care of our own.'

Of course I'm delighted whenever I hear that one of you has received your shots. If you are eligible, go get the jab! This isn't something that is not a personal behavior influenced thing, it is all national level politics.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The weekend is starting and I don't have anyone to make a phone call.


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> This isn't personal, but it is bugging me. The EU is currently blocking a shipment of 250 000 vaccine doses to Australia, from a European factory. The manufacturer is behind on planned deliveries to the EU because of production problems cutting into their volumes, and the EU decided to give themselves the power to block deliveries outside the block if in-block commitments are not being met. Mind you, this is not as bad as the US that is blocking any shipments of vaccine out of the country until they are done with their vaccinations.
> 
> OK, part of why I'm unhappy is personal -- I'm in Canada and our vaccinations are way behind the USA, UK, and a few other places, and part of the reason is this vaccine nationalism, and meanwhile my 83 years old mother still isn't vaccinated, and I don't expect to get a jab until at least July (and that is IF our shipments from European plants don't get blocked -- normally Canada would order vaccines from the huge plants in the US, but that wasn't possible this time).
> 
> What I'm _really _annoyed about, however, is long term economic stupidity of it all (it is going to drive a lot of inefficiences to cover political backsides) and how it normalizes the behavior of saying 'screw the rest of the world as long as we are taking care of our own.'
> 
> Of course I'm delighted whenever I hear that one of you has received your shots. If you are eligible, go get the jab! This isn't something that is not a personal behavior influenced thing, it is all national level politics.



Because we are aware that many politicians will prioritize their own regions over others, New Zealand has ordered four different vaccines, so as not to put all of it's eggs in one basket. The sad thing is that the world will be in the COVID-19 crisis until the majority of people in all regions are immunized.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> Because we are aware that many politicians will prioritize their own regions over others, New Zealand has ordered four different vaccines, so as not to put all of it's eggs in one basket. The sad thing is that the world will be in the COVID-19 crisis until the majority of people in all regions are immunized.


I think most countries ordered from different suppliers. At least those which can afford it.

As long as demand is not met by supply, protecting own needs will not change. 
The attempt to think in terms of worldwide solutions here fails because of politicians who act for the people in the respective countries. On a small scale, the motto "every man for himself" rules, and nothing else happens on the political level. 
I'm unhappy about that.


----------



## __tinyfox

I have a tendency to spill my guts and write too much. It was always my biggest problem when it came to exams. So I apologize in advance if this post is somewhat long-winded.

I haven't posted on this website before but I've been reading the fiction here for many years. It's the only place on the internet where I've found access to erotic fantasies which are in any way at least remotely similar to mine. I don't know where else I can write about what has been upsetting me recently without being greeted by either total bafflement or revulsion.

Since I was very young, I have been attracted exclusively to overweight men. My earliest memories of this fetish were when I was about five years old. I would obsessively draw pictures of fat men and of myself, a thin girl, standing next to them. Talking about fat guys and sketching these images would give me a rush of erotic pleasure akin to feeling drunk and disoriented. I became addicted to this feeling. At school and during my teenage years, I always had crushes on fat guys. They would always reject me without fail; not even solely romantically, but usually completely refusing to speak to me. I would sometimes date thinner men but in order to get any sexual pleasure, I would have to engage in elaborate fantasies about them eating more and gaining weight - not necessarily me feeding them or encouraging them, as my feelings towards that aspect of this fetish are simply neutral. This is the only way I could ever get any satisfaction. I was never overweight myself, but average, with a BMI of about 22-23. I have always felt extremely ashamed and disgusted with myself for being attracted to such people, largely due to the response of my mother/friends when they realized I only had crushes on fat men.

I have never been able to date a fat guy. Maybe slightly chubby/overweight, but definitely not with a BMI over 27 or a significant belly that is obvious even when wearing clothes. Recently, my therapist (who I see mainly due to this issue and the ensuing loneliness that I experience because of it) recommended that I should try online dating and only respond to or speak to the men whom I find attractive. I followed this advice and after about two weeks a guy that I'll call 'C' messaged me. He was from the East Coast of the US whereas I live in Europe. However, he was on an online dating site for people who are mainly looking for international relationships. We had a few really good conversations. I felt like he was the easiest person to speak to whom I had ever met. He was about 350 pounds and had the kind of body shape that I'm most attracted to, as well as a gorgeous smile. C was the first person who had the same kind of fetish as me and who said he loved feeling big, eating, and cooking. He kept telling me how hot I was and planning all the things I would cook for him or that we would make together. After a few really intimate conversations, he suddenly disappeared saying he had to go on a spontaneous trip for a few days and drive across many states to get there. After that, he didn't messsage me much. When I asked him what was up after about a week of this, he said he wasn't 'looking for a long-distance relationship' (even though I said I was free to travel, as I work remotely) and saying that he didn't mind at the beginning. He just suddenly lost all interest and said 'I am ending things. Have a nice life', then blocked me. It was the first time that I felt like I could be free with someone and not ashamed. It was the first time I didn't have to feel so f****** guilty all the time. I felt like it may finally be possible for me to be accepted by a fat guy. He got how I wanted to be thin and feel small compared to him while he crushed me. He understood how sexy it would be for me to rub his belly. I feel devastated about what happened, even though it was a few days ago. He made the obvious excuse 'well, you don't even know me, we've only been talking for a few days'. However, in the case of me feeling like I finally have this sense of acceptance, together with the hope that I could have this erotic connection with someone, means that we could have only been talking for an hour, and it would have broken me. It felt so raw to finally open up to someone who understands. This is especially bearing in mind that most fat guys have just rejected me from the outset. My friends helped me get over this, saying he was probably just a troll, and I have developed some perspective to make it possible for me to get on with my life, but inside it still feels like someone stabbed me in the solar plexus. That is what I'm unhappy about today.


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> I think most countries ordered from different suppliers. At least those which can afford it.
> 
> As long as demand is not met by supply, protecting own needs will not change.
> The attempt to think in terms of worldwide solutions here fails because of politicians who act for the people in the respective countries. On a small scale, the motto "every man for himself" rules, and nothing else happens on the political level.
> I'm unhappy about that.



I'm unhappy about it, too. Unfortunately, this is how politicians behave, because they're driven by the fear of not being reelected.


----------



## Tad

DazzlingAnna said:


> I think most countries ordered from different suppliers. At least those which can afford it.
> 
> As long as demand is not met by supply, protecting own needs will not change.
> The attempt to think in terms of worldwide solutions here fails because of politicians who act for the people in the respective countries. On a small scale, the motto "every man for himself" rules, and nothing else happens on the political level.
> I'm unhappy about that.



On the one hand if the vaccine production was government owned, sure they can decide where to send it. When it is private companies that happen to have their factories in one country instead of another, and politicians take advantage of that to claim the production for their country, that makes me unhappy. Economies of scale say that there should not be one factory in every country, but a few large plants where it is economical to keep them upgraded to the latest technology, but after this every country is certainly going to want their own plant :-/
(needless to say I'd be thinking about this less if Canada had its own vaccine production, but up until now it has always made sense to just buy from the American factories)


----------



## LeoGibson

MrSensible said:


> To know that someone you loved and trusted could hurt you so deeply and suddenly and then carry on as if you never mattered to them at all. I don't think anything has ever made me feel so unhappy or bitter with the world.



Though it's hard to hear sometimes, maybe you dodged one hell of a bullet. For whatever reason people change rapidly and catch us off guard and that's really painful, but in the end you just have to ask yourself some questions.

Is someone who could treat me in such a manner that brings me this much devastation a person I would actually like to have in my life? Is that the type person that would be beneficial to my life and my circle or tribe? Is that the type of person that would help build something or would they drag it down?

You know the answers to these if you look inside. It's just a hard realization to come to. Best of luck and keep your head up!


----------



## MrSensible

LeoGibson said:


> Though it's hard to hear sometimes, maybe you dodged one hell of a bullet. For whatever reason people change rapidly and catch us off guard and that's really painful, but in the end you just have to ask yourself some questions.
> 
> Is someone who could treat me in such a manner that brings me this much devastation a person I would actually like to have in my life? Is that the type person that would be beneficial to my life and my circle or tribe? Is that the type of person that would help build something or would they drag it down?
> 
> You know the answers to these if you look inside. It's just a hard realization to come to. Best of luck and keep your head up!



Thanks Leo. Looking at it from an overall, big picture perspective, I think you're right. Honestly, the damage to my perception of trust is probably the biggest loss. I've had issues trusting people for as long as I can remember (I'm not even sure why exactly, at least to such a degree). I figured I had developed a pretty good bullshit detector because of that, along with a sixth sense for spotting dishonesty and insincerity. This experience has shaken that belief and made me question my own judgement more than anything.

Here's hoping, if nothing else, I'll be able to learn something and take some value from the whole thing.


----------



## __tinyfox

I have a tendency to spill my guts and write too much. It was always my biggest problem when it came to exams. So I apologize in advance if this post is somewhat long-winded.

I haven't posted on this website before but I've been reading the fiction here for many years. It's the only place on the internet where I've found access to erotic fantasies which are in any way at least remotely similar to mine. I don't know where else I can write about what has been upsetting me recently without being greeted by either total bafflement or revulsion.

Since I was very young, I have been attracted exclusively to overweight men. My earliest memories of this fetish were when I was about five years old. I would obsessively draw pictures of fat men and of myself, a thin girl, standing next to them. Talking about fat guys and sketching these images would give me a rush of erotic pleasure akin to feeling drunk and disoriented. I became addicted to this feeling. At school and during my teenage years, I always had crushes on fat guys. They would always reject me without fail; not even solely romantically, but usually completely refusing to speak to me. I would sometimes date thinner men but in order to get any sexual pleasure, I would have to engage in elaborate fantasies about them eating more and gaining weight - not necessarily me feeding them or encouraging them, as my feelings towards that aspect of this fetish are simply neutral. This is the only way I could ever get any satisfaction. I was never overweight myself, but average, with a BMI of about 22-23. I have always felt extremely ashamed and disgusted with myself for being attracted to such people, largely due to the response of my mother/friends when they realized I only had crushes on fat men.

I have never been able to date a fat guy. Maybe slightly chubby/overweight, but definitely not with a BMI over 27 or a significant belly that is obvious even when wearing clothes. Recently, my therapist (who I see mainly due to this issue and the ensuing loneliness that I experience because of it) recommended that I should try online dating and only respond to or speak to the men whom I find attractive. I followed this advice and after about two weeks a guy that I'll call 'C' messaged me. He was from the East Coast of the US whereas I live in Europe. However, he was on an online dating site for people who are mainly looking for international relationships. We had a few really good conversations. I felt like he was the easiest person to speak to whom I had ever met. He was about 350 pounds and had the kind of body shape that I'm most attracted to, as well as a gorgeous smile. C was the first person who had the same kind of fetish as me and who said he loved feeling big, eating, and cooking. He kept telling me how hot I was and planning all the things I would cook for him or that we would make together. After a few really intimate conversations, he suddenly disappeared saying he had to go on a spontaneous trip for a few days and drive across many states to get there. After that, he didn't messsage me much. When I asked him what was up after about a week of this, he said he wasn't 'looking for a long-distance relationship' (even though I said I was free to travel, as I work remotely) and saying that he didn't mind at the beginning. He just suddenly lost all interest and said 'I am ending things. Have a nice life', then blocked me. It was the first time that I felt like I could be free with someone and not ashamed. It was the first time I didn't have to feel so f****** guilty all the time. I felt like it may finally be possible for me to be accepted by a fat guy. He got how I wanted to be thin and feel small compared to him while he crushed me. He understood how sexy it would be for me to rub his belly. I feel devastated about what happened, even though it was a few days ago. He made the obvious excuse 'well, you don't even know me, we've only been talking for a few days'. However, in the case of me feeling like I finally have this sense of acceptance, together with the hope that I could have this erotic connection with someone, means that we could have only been talking for an hour, and it would have broken me. It felt so raw to finally open up to someone who understands. This is especially bearing in mind that most fat guys have just rejected me from the outset. My friends helped me get over this, saying he was probably just a troll, and I have developed some perspective to make it possible for me to get on with my life, but inside it still feels like someone stabbed me in the solar plexus. That is what I'm unhappy about today.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> On the one hand if the vaccine production was government owned, sure they can decide where to send it. When it is private companies that happen to have their factories in one country instead of another, and politicians take advantage of that to claim the production for their country, that makes me unhappy. Economies of scale say that there should not be one factory in every country, but a few large plants where it is economical to keep them upgraded to the latest technology, but after this every country is certainly going to want their own plant :-/
> (needless to say I'd be thinking about this less if Canada had its own vaccine production, but up until now it has always made sense to just buy from the American factories)


Canada does produce vaccines, and a Canadian developed and manufactured vaccine is coming - the Medicago one - but it's not ready quite yet (it's one of the 100+ COVID vaccines still in development).

As Shotha notes, most countries have ordered from more than one supplier - he notes NZ has ordered from four suppliers, and Canada has ordered from SEVEN different manufacturers, including the Canadian company developing the Medicago vaccine.

There will be enough vaccines for all, if we just wear our masks, wash our hands and hold on for a bit... 

What's more worrying to me than 'vaccine nationalism' is whether the current vaccines will be able to handle the new COVID variants that are evolving. The P1 seems especially good at evading the current vaccines. COVID vaccines may become like flu vaccines, something we should get every year.


----------



## cupcakeyoukillme

Fuzzy said:


> I tried to install DoorDash on my phone and all it really did is screw up my FB account's relationship with my cell number. *sulk*


Ah Doordash can be a finicky with it's app. Sometimes it would log me out randomly. You can go to their direct website and make an account if you have a pc, tablet or laptop and make a sign up with your email. Or you can clear your cache on your phone and use your phone's web browser and give it a go.


----------



## Mel KM

Suddenly single and feeling very very alone


----------



## littlefairywren

((((@Mel KM))))


----------



## Funtastic curves

Missing our daily conversation….breakups suck


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I hurt. Ten days ago I learned I have glaucoma. Then, on the way to my eye doctor, I slipped and fell in the street. Results: two broken bones in my left wrist, and a right leg so bruised it looks like an eggplant wearing a shoe. It doesn't hurt too much during the day, but when I lie down to sleep (as if) the pain starts. The ER that treated me gave me a scrip for tylenol, which, I discover, is like shooting a rhino with a BB gun (hint: do not injure yourself in the midst of an opioid scandal) I realize I will eventually heal, but eventually is so damn _eventual_!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I hurt. Ten days ago I learned I have glaucoma. Then, on the way to my eye doctor, I slipped and fell in the street. Results: two broken bones in my left wrist, and a right leg so bruised it looks like an eggplant wearing a shoe. It doesn't hurt too much during the day, but when I lie down to sleep (as if) the pain starts. The ER that treated me gave me a scrip for tylenol, which, I discover, is like shooting a rhino with a BB gun (hint: do not injure yourself in the midst of an opioid scandal) I realize I will eventually heal, but eventually is so damn _eventual_!


I’m so sorry to hear this….feel better soon and please take it easy.


----------



## SSBHM

Wow, this is the downer page of our community. No offense meant to anyone hurting, but it is sad to hear anyone feel bad. 

Wish I could send everybody cupcakes, or tarts, or pies, or ice cream! (Anyone else hungry?)

I suppose all I can say is that better days are always ahead! Tomorrow I love ya, you're always a day ahead! (Annie reference)

It's good to share and know that there are others who care, and we are there. I mean that, really. 

Feel better soon everybody.


----------



## Mel KM

littlefairywren said:


> ((((@Mel KM))))


----------



## Shotha

Last night I found that my Microsoft Office 365 is no longer licensed, because Microsoft bounced my automatic subscription payment on the grounds that my debit card has expired. I only discovered this after checking my account with them. There is nothing wrong with my debit card. There was and still is enough money in my cheque account to cover the subscription renewal. The problem seems to be that my address has changed. They could have asked me to verify my details, before they bounced they payment but they didn't. We can no longer call Microsoft for support in New Zealand, which makes this less easy to fix. You assholes, Microsoft!


----------



## Tad

Mel, my heart is hurting for you. So sorry.

Dr. Feelgood -- Ow-ow-ow-ow! I have a bit of glaucoma myself, but so far (a couple of years) drops to lower pressure in my eyeballs seems to be keeping it from progressing noticeably. But those broken bones and brusing, that sounds just miserable! It may still be totally insufficient, but can you get Aleve without a prescription where you are? Combines pain relief with anti-inflammatory, stronger than advil, and double check but I think you can take it with tylenol.


----------



## Shotha

I'm even more annoyed with Microsoft. I had some expert help from one of the techos at the public library. It now appears that they have taken the subscription payment out of my bank account but have now decided that my copy of Office365 is unlicensed, because they couldn't take the payment, because my debit card has expired. Now I'm even more annoyed with Microsoft. Never mind. At least I'm a fat man.


----------



## JackCivelli

Shotha said:


> Never mind. At least I'm a fat man.


Best thing I’ve heard all week!


----------



## Monster

There are no good photos of the incredibly hot guy who runs the lawn service I use so I can't show my friends how incredibly hot he is


----------



## Yakatori

^Wait, I'm confused. Are you saying there -are- photos of him, on their website or brochures/flyers, but they represent him poorly?

In that case, maybe you should say something.


----------



## Monster

Yakatori said:


> ^Wait, I'm confused. Are you saying there -are- photos of him, on their website or brochures/flyers, but they represent him poorly?
> 
> In that case, maybe you should say something.


He's got protective face coverings on, it would be IMMENSELY creepy of me to comment


----------



## Yakatori

^Oh, okay, like to show that their workers will be wearing breathing masks even outside while landscaping. This is fine.


----------



## FFAFarmher

I am not happy about having to pen up my bantam(silkies) chickens I love letting them free range but now they're not safe outside being a stupid a** eagle snatched one in broad daylight and hawk or owl took 2 one evening


----------



## wow42

Got into an argument about someone treating another person unfairly and managed to get everyone (including the person I was sticking up for) against me. They didn’t even defend me….


----------



## wrenchboy

I am unhappy, or rather sad, for the people of Afghanistan. To include all of the military and families who have been disabled mentally and physically and lost their lives seemingly in vain.
I am flat out angry of the actions of the US president for abruptly pulling out and putting many lives in danger. Not only directly in Afghanistan but around the world. Tens of thousands of weapons have been put in the hands of terrorists. 
Yes, we needed to get out of an unwinnable war, but damm sure could have done it better.


----------



## Tad

I got a call that I'd expected sooner or later, but had hoped would be later: my A1C test (that more or less averages blood sugar over 2-3 months) shows me to be type 2 diabetic. A grandparent on each side of the family had that in their later years, and my Mom as well, so I have the genetics, and I'm fatter than any of them, but I'd hoped my pancreas would hold in there until older than 53.

Sigh. I was never a huge junk-food eater, but I'm really going to miss popping into a coffee shop for a vanilla latte a scone or croissant or whatever and enjoying them in blissful good conscience. Bring on the black coffee and hold the snack, I guess.


----------



## Shotha

wrenchboy said:


> I am unhappy, or rather sad, for the people of Afghanistan. To include all of the military and families who have been disabled mentally and physically and lost their lives seemingly in vain.
> I am flat out angry of the actions of the US president for abruptly pulling out and putting many lives in danger. Not only directly in Afghanistan but around the world. Tens of thousands of weapons have been put in the hands of terrorists.
> Yes, we needed to get out of an unwinnable war, but damm sure could have done it better.



This saddens me too, as I live in a small city in New Zealand, which takes in and resettles refugees. We even have a charity in our city for reuniting refugee families. We currently have more refugees in the world than at any time since the Second World War. I now wonder how many of Afghanistan's population of 31 million will be added to the growing throng of refugees. I'm sorry if this sounds like a political rant but I feel real despair that our work has been in vain. I know many Afghans in our city, who are worried sick about their relatives back home. So, these events sadden me at a very personal level.


----------



## FFAFarmher

I'm having a hard day coping with my hubby's and I current with our (recently discovered) male factor secondary infertility.

To make it harder the fact that something I really like or enjoy about his body (the fact he's overweight, to me he's not that heavy but medically he is) could be affecting his fertility. Is a really hard pill to swallow. That either way doesn't won't be a result I "like."


----------



## Shotha

FFAFarmher said:


> I'm having a hard day coping with my hubby's and I current with our (recently discovered) male factor secondary infertility.
> 
> To make it harder the fact that something I really like or enjoy about his body (the fact he's overweight, to me he's not that heavy but medically he is) could be affecting his fertility. Is a really hard pill to swallow. That either way doesn't won't be a result I "like."



You could help him to lose weight, start a family and then fatten him up again.


----------



## Tad

That is a tough situation, FFAFarmher. Wishing the both of you the best.

================================================

Recently having been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, I'm trying to really reduce my carbs. Reasonably succesful so far, but I find that it means I'm eating the same foods over and over again, especially for snacks. It is hard enough cutting out most bakery items, but the lack of variety might be the bigger long term issue. Imagine if food boredom caused me to eat less, eek!


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> That is a tough situation, FFAFarmher. Wishing the both of you the best.
> 
> ================================================
> 
> Recently having been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, I'm trying to really reduce my carbs. Reasonably succesful so far, but I find that it means I'm eating the same foods over and over again, especially for snacks. It is hard enough cutting out most bakery items, but the lack of variety might be the bigger long term issue. Imagine if food boredom caused me to eat less, eek!



Surely, herbs and spices aren't off you menu. They could be used to create a greater variety of flavours.


----------



## Tad

Shotha said:


> Surely, herbs and spices aren't off you menu. They could be used to create a greater variety of flavours.



It is not so much the full meals, it is the quick snacks. Which I suppose means I need to learn to figure out good snacking foods that I can make up ahead of time and keep around ....hmmmm. Thank you for getting my mental wheels turning on that front!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

FWIW, I keep a jar of low-salt mixed nuts/raisins, mixed @ 50/50. If I feel empty between meals, I grab a handful of t his; works for me.


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> It is not so much the full meals, it is the quick snacks. Which I suppose means I need to learn to figure out good snacking foods that I can make up ahead of time and keep around ....hmmmm. Thank you for getting my mental wheels turning on that front!



You could make scones and savoury biscuits using almond flour, coconut flour, chickpea flour, oat flour, etc. It might to worth having a look at the variety of flours available in Indian stores or delicatessens.


----------



## Tad

Shotha said:


> You could make scones and savoury biscuits using almond flour, coconut flour, chickpea flour, oat flour, etc. It might to worth having a look at the variety of flours available in Indian stores or delicatessens.



I think those are all still all carbohydrates? (although possibly slower to digest (lower gylcemic index) than wheat flower -- another thing to research). It gets confusing between all the people who need to go gluten-free due to gluten intolerance, and the people who want to go low carb and low glycemic-index due to diabetes.

Added challenge that food intolerances and allergies block off uncooked apple/pears/peaches/cherries, some nuts (I've mostly avoided all of them because of reactions to some, but I've not mapped it out), almonds are iffy (depends how much environmental allergies I have going on), and I have to be pretty careful on amounts of pulses (including soy). For someone who loves all food (including the ones that I can't have) and loves variety of food, my body is really letting my taste-buds down!


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> I think those are all still all carbohydrates? (although possibly slower to digest (lower gylcemic index) than wheat flower -- another thing to research). It gets confusing between all the people who need to go gluten-free due to gluten intolerance, and the people who want to go low carb and low glycemic-index due to diabetes.
> 
> Added challenge that food intolerances and allergies block off uncooked apple/pears/peaches/cherries, some nuts (I've mostly avoided all of them because of reactions to some, but I've not mapped it out), almonds are iffy (depends how much environmental allergies I have going on), and I have to be pretty careful on amounts of pulses (including soy). For someone who loves all food (including the ones that I can't have) and loves variety of food, my body is really letting my taste-buds down!



Chickpea flour contains about a third of the carbohydrate of wheat flour. Some of the gram flours contain even less carbohydrate and some lentil flours even less. This is why I suggested that Indian shops might be worth exploring.

You could start up a Diabetic Recipe Thread on Dimensions.


----------



## Tad

Thanks for that info! I have a lot to learn yet.

I think there was a diabetics thread on here in the health board, long ago. But probably old enough to start something new, you are right.


----------



## Orchid

See The 21 Best Snack Ideas If You Have Diabetes


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> Thanks for that info! I have a lot to learn yet.
> 
> I think there was a diabetics thread on here in the health board, long ago. But probably old enough to start something new, you are right.



Just trying to come up with ideas.


----------



## JackCivelli

I’ve been kinda depressed since being on my own again, and I’m losing sooo much weight


----------



## Anjula

Life is pretty overwhelming atm and it’s just one of those nights when it feels like I’m not good enough. Which is shit since I know I am but also why would I listen to the logical part of my brain when I can listen to the one that tells me I’m shit


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Anjula said:


> Life is pretty overwhelming atm and it’s just one of those nights when it feels like I’m not good enough. Which is shit since I know I am but also why would I listen to the logical part of my brain when I can listen to the one that tells me I’m shit


I can relate.


----------



## Tad

Since getting my diabetes diagnosis about six weeks ago, going on a med and drastically changing my eating habits, I've ended up losing a dozen or so pounds, not deliberately but some loss is typical with this med and it is hard to replace all the carb calories I've cut out. Some of that ~12 was water weight and simply less bulk in my digestive system, but I think my belly is also noticeably smaller, I don't feel as much jiggle in moobs, and my face isn't as puffy. As someone who likes being fat I've been coping reasonably well, keeping my focus on the fact that I'm making the changes for my health, the weight won't keep melting away forever, and it isn't like I'm thin. I've been keeping it together enough to stay pretty disciplined about food changes and getting in more regular bits of exercise.

Then the other day, I was muttering because my shorts kept falling down, and my wife comments "You really have lost weight, you are looking so much better -- your face is thinner, your belly is smaller, even your moobs are down." I know she is not an FA, she knows I have weird feelings around my weight, mostly we just don't talk about it. But this slipped out, confirming both the losses of fat and how much she had not liked the look of the weight I'd put on over the past couple of years.

I could probably right a page or more on my mixed feelings and frustrations. But I should stop writing now, my last glucose check was way above normal so I need to go spend some time on the exercise bike. Sigh.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

I have been diabetic for over 20 years now. You get used to it and I did NOT lose weight! It depends a lot on what meds you take. I have found that plain old insulin is best. Some of the other drugs made me so sick (nausea) that I did lose weight. Good luck!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I just had a check up with my doctor today for my diabetes. I added Rybelsus to my arsenal of Januvia and Glucophage back in July. Since then, my A1C dropped from 9.6 to 8.2 and I lost 10 pounds as well. It can be managed but it is going to take education on what you can eat, what you should avoid and getting in daily exercise. I tend to watch my carbs and sugars plus i walk at least 30 minutes a day with the dogs. 

I am not going to BS you,,,living with diabetes sucks. You tend to dread the holidays with all the sweets and carb heavy goodies . But you have to ask yourself is it worth going back in to the hospital with a staph infection of ketosis because you didn't do the steps you needed to do to keep yourself healthy.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I am unhappy that a friend is unhappy.


----------



## Rojodi

Osteophytes in my knee, my foot, and my ankle,. Arhtritis causing the sweats as I walk!


----------



## TheShannan

Laundry to do before tomorrow. Lots and lots


----------



## Shotha

I can't get my Covid-19 vaccination certificate, because my support worker has thrown my passport and birth certificate in the bin.


----------



## Tad

Shotha said:


> I can't get my Covid-19 vaccination certificate, because my support worker has thrown my passport and birth certificate in the bin.


Wait, what? Why would anybody bin a passport and birth certificate? That is awful! I presume you'll need to get those replaced, but you need those for your covid certificate?


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> Wait, what? Why would anybody bin a passport and birth certificate? That is awful! I presume you'll need to get those replaced, but you need those for your covid certificate?



You don't even throw expired passports in the bin. He shouldn't be throwing any of my things out. I need to get them replaced. I can't get my Covid-19 Vaccination Pass without them. So, I'll be barred from a lot of places. I've taken him to the Health and Disability Commission before. It looks like I should do it again.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

It's not all of today. But I woke up this morning and checked F---ie and someone had responded to a very innocent post I'd made yesterday with something truly rotten and sarcastic. It was a woman, too. I'm not used to that. Someone close to me, too, geographically, who said she was into big men.

It was like someone blasting the horn at you in the car when the light has turned green. 

I've quit Feabie like 10 times because of people like that. SIGH.

DELETE
BLOCK

(rant over.)


----------



## da3ley

Not following thru with goals and giving up too soon


----------



## FFAFarmher

On Saturday we found out our baby lost it's heartbeat. So when I should be giving birth instead I'm miscarrying for the 2nd time this year. I don't know if hurts more losing the baby or yet again failing to give my son a sibling.


----------



## littlefairywren

FFAFarmher said:


> On Saturday we found out our baby lost it's heartbeat. So when I should be giving birth instead I'm miscarrying for the 2nd time this year. I don't know if hurts more losing the baby or yet again failing to give my son a sibling.


Oh, honey, that is heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry for your losses. 
Soft hugs ((((FFAFarmher))))


----------



## Tad

FFAFarmher said:


> On Saturday we found out our baby lost it's heartbeat. So when I should be giving birth instead I'm miscarrying for the 2nd time this year. I don't know if hurts more losing the baby or yet again failing to give my son a sibling.



I'm so sorry for you all. Sending virtual hugs because words fail me on this.


----------



## FFAFarmher

@littlefairywren and @Tad

Thank you  Hopefully our next attempt will have a better outcome.


----------



## TheShannan

My car needs a new AC compressor


----------



## Talon

I wasn't until I saw you're question.


----------

